# متابعة فعاليات ثورة 25 يناير 2013 .. الثورة المصرية الثانية ضد جماعة الاخوان المسلمين



## apostle.paul (24 يناير 2013)

* 	أعلنت كلا من حركتي/ البلاك ماسك (القناع الأسود) والبلاك بلوك - في بيان  لها على صفحاتها على الفيس بوك- بحرق مقرين للإخوان المسلمين فى كلا من  شبرا ومدينة 6 أكتوبر، وقالت فى بيانها وعدناكم فاوفينا، البلاك ماسك  والبلاك بلوك يتحدثون.*
* 	الثوار يحكمون فى كل مكان، لقد أصبح للمتظاهرين السلميين الغلابة درع  وسيف، وبناءً عليه على جميع فرق البلاك التكشير عن الأنياب بدأ من  هذا  اليوم، حتى تحرير مصر من الإرهابيين.
	كما تم التصريح، بأنه تم الاستعداد الكامل لجميع فرق البلاك على مستوى  الجمهورية سواء تباعاً أو منفردًا. وأخيرًا أيها الإخوان انتظروا منا أكبر  صفعة فى تاريخكم تعلمكم الأدب وعدم اللعب بمصرنا الحبيبة.
	ومن جانب أخر، قالت الحركة: "إحنا البلاك ماسك لا ضد قوات الشرطة ولا ضد  قوات الجيش ونقف معاهم، ولكن إذا تعرضوا لنا فلا يكون هناك رحمة، نحن لسنا  مخربون لممتلكات عامة يدفع ثمنها الشعب ونحن منهم، نحن ندافع عن الثورة ولن  نترك اى شخص متأسلم يتاجر بالدين ، نحن مجموعة شباب لسنا ممولين من اى  أشخاص أو كنيسة كما يقال، احنا مش تبع أحزاب أو اى حركات سياسية ، نحن شباب  مستقل،  نحن المجهول.
	وقد أعلنت الحركة فى وقت لاحق مساء أمس مسئوليتها عن حرق مقرات الإخوان فى 6 أكتوبر وشبرا.*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يناير 2013)

* 	وصلت الآن أعداد كبيرة من متظاهري بلاك بلوك ذات الرداء الأسود إلى ميدان  التحرير، متجهة إلى شارع القصر العيني لمساندة المتظاهرين في مواجهة  الداخلية.*
* 	والجدير بالذكر أن هناك حالة من الكر والفر تصل إلى ميدان التحرير من القصر العيني بسبب إلقاء الداخلية للقنابل المسيلة للدموع.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

تواصلت الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين بشارع القصر  العينى  وسط عمليات كر وفر، فيما قال نشطاء إنه ألقى القبض على اثنين لدى  إزالتهما  الحجاز الأمنى.​  	وسقط عشرات المصابين جراء إطلاق الأمن وابل من الخرطوش، فيما ردت مجموعات   من الألتراس و"الكتلة السوداء" بإشعال الشماريخ، فى ظل هتافات مناهضة   للإخوان والداخلية.


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يناير 2013)

* 	وصف الإعلامي "حمدي قنديل" دعوات حزب الحرية والعدالة باستكمال مسيرة  الثورة، في إطار احتفالات الحزب بذكرى ثورة 25 يناير بـ"الوقحة".*
* 	وقال قنديل - عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقع التدوين العالمي "تويتر" -: يا  للوقاحة .. حزب الحرية والعدالة يصرح: نعاهد الله ألا ندخر جهدًا في  استكمال مسيرة الثورة!.
	على جانب آخر انتقد الإعلامي حمدي قنديل البيانات التي تصدرها وزارة  الداخلية بعد وقوع أي أحداث، مشيرًا إلى أن الداخلية تقوم بذكر عدد  المصابين من جانب قوات الأمن دون ذكر المصابين من المتظاهرين.
	وقال قنديل - عبر تغريده له على موقع التدوينات القصيرة "تويتر" - : "  الأحرى بوزارة الداخلية عندما تصدر بيانًا كما فعلت اليوم حول أحداث قصر  العيني ألا يقتصر البيان حول مصابيها وحدهم وإنما غيرهم من المواطنين  أيضًا".
	وقد نشبت اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزي ومئات من المتظاهرين بشارع  القصر العيني اليوم، بعد قيام المتظاهرين بهدم الحاجز الخرساني المتواجد  بالشارع.*
*




*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*بالصور..تزايد حدة الاشتباكات فى محيط الشورى




*​*
كتب- محمود فايد, تصوير محمد جميل:الخميس , 24 يناير 2013 19:49
تزايدت   حدة الاشتباكات بين معتصمى ميدان التحرير, وقوات الأمن فى محيط مجلس   الشورى, بشارع قصر العينى وذلك أثناء محاولات المعتصمين لإزالة الجدار   العازل الذى وضعته قوات الأمن على مدخل الشارع منذ اشتباكات ذكرى محمد   محمود الماضية.​
وتبادل   المتظاهرون إطلاق قنابل المولوتوف على قوات الأمن الأمر الذى يقابله   القوات بتكثيف إطلاقها للغاز المسيل للدموع من أجل إجبار المتظاهرين على   العودة إلى ميدان التحرير وسط عمليات من الكر والفر بينهم، وسط هتافات من   المعتصمن:"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد..الشعب يريد إٍسقاط النظام".
فى السياق ذاته، وصل إلى الميدان سيارات الإسعاف لنقل الإصابات التى تقع   نتيجة الاشتباكات، خاصة بعد أن قامت مجموعة بلاك بلوك بإلقاء قنابل   المولوتوف على قوات الأمن.​​

*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*عززت  قوات  الأمن من تواجدها أمام مجلس الشورى وشارع قصر العينى وذلك بعد هجوم  عدد من  مجموعة البلاك بلوك على الأمن المتواجد وإلقاء الشماريخ عليهم،  وأطلقت قوات  الأمن المتواجدة هناك عددا من الأعيرة النارية لتفريق  المتظاهرين.

فيما يواصل المتظاهرون ترديد الهتافات المناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين   وحكم الرئيس مرسى، ويواصل عدد منهم إنشاء المنصة الخاصة بشباب المتظاهرين.*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يناير 2013)

*تنشر"بوابة  الوفد" خريطة مسيرات القوى المدنية والثورية فى الذكرى الثانية لثورة  يناير التى من المنتظر أن يحتشد فيها  الجماهير غدا الجمعة بميدان التحرير  للمطالبة باستكمال أهداف الثورة, وإسقاط دولة الإخوان, ورفض الدستور  المصبوغ بالصبغة الإخوانية.​*
*وأعلن  شباب أحزاب القوى المدنية عن مشاركتهم فى التظاهرات.. صرح بذلك  تامرالقاضى, المتحدث باسم شباب الثورة السابق, مشيراً إلى أنهم قرروا الحشد  الجماهيرى لميدان التحرير وكل ميادين مصر تحت شعار تحقيق أهداف الثورة أو  الرحيل".
وأضاف القاضى: "نحمل النظام الحالى ووزارة داخليته مسئولية حماية التظاهرات من الاعتداء عليها من أى طرف أو ميليشيات أى جماعة.
وأشار إلى أنهم يعلنون كامل مشاركتهم فى المسيرات التى ستخرج إلى الميادين  من ساحة مصطفى محمود, والسيدة زينب ودوران شبرا, ومسجد الفتح, ومسجد  الاستقامة, وباقى ميادين مصر فى مختلف المحافظات".
وأعلن حزب الوفد برئاسة الدكتور السيد البدوى عن خروج قياداته ورئيسه في  مسيرة حاشدة من مقر الحزب فى الدقى إلى ميدان التحرير للتظاهر ضد سياسات  الإخوان وليس من أجل الاحتفال مشيرين إلى أنهم سيطالبون بإسقاط دولة  الإخوان والمطالبة بتحقيق أهداف الثورة.
ومن جانبه، أعلنت حركة شباب 6 إبريل عن مشاركتها فى مليونية 25 يناير  تزامنا مع ذكرى الثورة المجيدة للمطالبة بتحقيق أهداف الثورة وتحقيق  العدالة الاجتماعية والقصاص للشهداء، وللمطالبة بإقالة حكومة قنديل وتشكيل  حكومة إنقاذ وطنى وتعديل مواد الدستور، معلنة عن مشاركتها فى 3 مسيرات  رئيسية تنطلق بعد صلاة الجمعة من دوران شبرا ومسجد مصطفى محمود ومسجد  السيدة زينب إلى ميدان التحرير.
ونفى المنسق الاعلامى أن تكون المسيرات للاحتفال قائلا: استحالة أن نحتفل  بثورة لم تكتمل بعد، مشيراً إلى أنه يضيف إلى مطالب الثورة الاساسية عيش،،  حرية،، عدالة اجتماعية، القصاص للشهداء وهذا هو المطلب الأساسى.
من جانبه، قال محمد عبد الله  مسؤول العمل الجماهيرى  بالحركة: "كل  المسيرات ستكون سلمية، مطالبًا أجهزة الامن بأن تكون ملكاً للشعب المصرى لا  للنظام، محذراً من التعامل بعنف ضد المتظاهرين، أو الاعتراض للمسيرات.
ودعا عبد الله إلى مبادرة لجميع القوى السياسية بعدم رفع أى لافتات او  شعارات حزبية وان نتوحد تحت علم مصر لإعلاء كلمة مصر اولا وتحقيق مطالب  الثورة.
فى السياق ذاته قال المهندس أحمد ماهر مؤسس حركة 6 ابريل بأن الحركة ستشارك  بقوة فى الفعاليات السلمية يوم 25 يناير القادم فى جميع المحافظات، مؤكداً  على سلمية اليوم ومطالبه المشروعة.
وأكد ماهر أن النزول للمطالبة بتعديل الدستور هو امر مشروع, وأن مَن يحاول  الايحاء بأن المطالبة المشروعة بتعديل الدستور هو انقلاب على الشرعية فهو  مضلل, فالدستور معيب بشهادة من وضعوه, ولا تزال طرق تعديله مبهمة حتى الآن  خصوصًا فى ظل انفراد قوى اليمين الدينى بإصدار قانون انتخابات مجلس الشعب.
وأضاف ماهر:"من غير المقبول ان يصر أحد الفصائل السياسية على فرض قواعد  اللعبة التى سيخضع لها الجميع ويتنافسون من خلالها كما يفعل الآن حزب  الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الاخوان المسلمين, ولذلك فمن حق القوى الوطنية  والمجموعات الشبابية التى صنعت الثورة كـ 6 ابريل واخواتها أن يستكملوا  النضال من اجل تهيئة قواعد عادلة للمنافسة السياسية.
وأكد ماهر أن يوم 25 يناير القادم ليس احتفالاً بذكرى الثورة, بل هو يوم  لاستكمال النضال من اجل تحقيق اهداف الثورة التى لم تتحقق حتى الآن, وسيظل  جيل الشباب يستكمل النضال ولن يهدأ حتى تتحقق أهداف الثورة, من حرية يتم  التضييق عليها وعدالة اجتماعية فشل النظام الجديد فى تحقيقها بعد استخدامه  لنفس سياسات مبارك الاقتصادية, وكرامة انسانية لم تتحقق فى ظل اسلوب نظام  الاخوان فى تعامله مع المواطنين ومع كل من يعارضونه.
كما أعلن حزب "مصر القوية" أن مسيرته التي دعا لها غداً من أمام مسجد  الاستقامة بالجيزة إلى ميدان التحرير عقب صلاة الجمعة مباشرة سيشارك بها  عدد من القياديين بالحزب يترأسهم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، رئيس  الحزب.
وقال "مصر القوية"، في بيان له اليوم الخميس، إن من ضمن المشاركين في  المسيرة :الدكتور كمال الهلباوي، ومختار نوح، والدكتورة رباب المهدي،  والشاعر عبد الرحمن يوسف، والدكتور سمير عليش.
فى السياق ذاته أعلن التيار الشعبى عن مسيرة له بعد صلاة الجمعة من مسجد  مصطفى محمود تحت شعار "رفض الدستور"، والتى تعتبر المسيرة الرئيسية له,  والمقرر أن تشهد مشاركة حمدين صباحى, المرشح الرئاسى السابق.
يضاف على ذلك تأكيد جبهة الإنقاذ على ضرورة الاحتشاد فى ميدان التحرير غداً  الجمعة للتأكيد على مطالب وأهداف الثورة،  حيث أكد د.محمود العلايلى,  المتحدث الرسمى لجنة الانتخابات بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى, أن نجاح تظاهرات يوم  الجمعة القادم فى ذكرى ثورة يناير فى توصيل رسالتها للنظام الحاكم أهم  بكثير من تنسيقهم لدخول الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة أو دخولهم البرلمان  من أساسه.
وقال العلايلى فى تصريحات لـ"بوابة الوفد": "إن أهم شىء لدى جبهة الإنقاذ  هو نجاح التظاهرات التى ستخرج يوم الجمعة القادم فى ذكرى الثورة من أجل  الرفض القاطع لكل سياسات الإخوان التى يرفضها الشعب المصرى من الأساس  بالإضافة إلى القرارات التى يتخذها الرئيس ليست لها أى صالح للشعب المصرى  والتى تحاربها جبهة الإنقاذ".
وأشار المتحدث الرسمى إلى أنهم يدعو جموع الشعب المصرى إلى الخروج إلى كل  ميادين مصر للتعبير عن الرفض الكامل لدولة الإخوان مشيرا إلى أن نجاح هذا  اليوم أهم بكثير من دخولهم الانتخابات أو حصدهم أى مقاعد فى البرلمان  المقبل.​*​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*تواصلت الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن  والمتظاهرين، حيث ألقت قوات الأمن  وابلا من القنابل المسيلة للدموع، مما  أدى إلى وقوع حالات اختناق بين  المتظاهرين، وتم نقلهم إلى سيارات الإسعاف.

		على جانب آخر، قام عدد من المتظاهرين بإلقاء القبض على شاب أثناء محاولته   التحرش بإحدى الفتايات، وقاموا بالاعتداء عليه بالضرب وإشهار الأسلحة   البيضاء أمام الجدار العازل، وتدخل بعض العقلاء منهم وأنقذوا الشاب من أيدى   المتظاهرين، وقاموا بإخراجه من الميدان.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يناير 2013)

*رشق متظاهرون  مركز التدريب المهني التابع لوزارة الصناعة، والقريب من المجمع العلمي  بزجاجات المولوتوف، ما أسفر عن نشوب حريق محدود، بعد أن امتدت أالسنة اللهب  إلى جهاز تكييف داخل المركز، وتمكنت أجهزة الأمن من السيطرة على الحريق  والحيلولة دون اتساع رقعة النيران.*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يناير 2013)

*توقع العميد  محمود قطري الخبير الأمني، حدوث اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين في الذكرى الثانية  لاندلاع ثورة 25 يناير غدا، مشيرا إلى أن ممارسات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  السياسية دفعت القوى السياسية إلى غضب شديد، ولفت إلى أن تردي الأوضاع  الاقتصادية والأمنية ينذر بثورة ثانية لإسقاط النظام، على الرغم من انتخاب  الرئيس الجديد منذ فترة لا تجاوز سبعة أشهر.
وأضاف قطري  لـ"الوطن"، أن الشرطة ستكون طرفا في الاشتباكات المتوقعة غدا، مشيرا إلى  أنها ستتعرض للضرب إما من الإخوان إذا تقاعس الأمن عن حماية مقاراتهم أو  التهاون في التصدي للمتظاهرين، متابعا "قد تتعرض للهجوم من المتظاهرين أو  البلطجية المندسين في المظاهرات"، ولفت إلى أن مظاهرات الغد تعتبر الفيصل  في خلافها مع الإخوان، وأن الإخوان سيحتشدون لحماية مقاراتهم والدفاع عنها،  موضحا أن ما جعله يسير وراء هذا التوقع كثرة السلاح الناري المنتشر في  البلاد، وأن الإخوان لديهم أشخاص مدربين كما بدى واضحا في أحداث الاتحادية.
وقال الخبير  الأمني "مظاهرات الغد قد يحدث فيها اقتحام لبعض المباني الحكومية، وربما  يكون مجلس الشورى أو قصر الاتحادية، ومقر الإخوان بالمقطم، والداخلية إذا  أصبحت خصما"، مشيرا إلى أنه يتوقع حدوث اشتباكات عنيفة بعد ساعات محدودة من  النهار، وأوضح أن الداخلية ستكون عاجزة عن صد هجوم المتظاهرين لأسباب  كثيرة أهمها رداءة التسليح، والروح المعنوية لدى أفراد الشرطة، بجانب جراءة  المتظاهرون في الهجوم على قوات الأمن، مؤكدا أن الداخلية ليس لها ذنب فيما  يحدث لأن إمكانيتها ليست مؤهلة لإحكام الموقف الأمني المشتعل في ظل سوء  الحكم من جانب الرئيس والحكومة.
وحول استقدام  الداخلية لمعدات حديثة وملابس جديدة لقوات فض الشغب، قال قطري "ما فائدة  تسليح رجل خائف ولا يطيع الأوامر"، مشيرا إلى أن إلغاء المحاكمات العسكرية  لأفراد الشرطة جعلتهم لا يمتثلون للأوامر بجانب خوفهم من المتظاهرين  المسلحين".*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يناير 2013)




----------



## apostle.paul (24 يناير 2013)

*أذاعت قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر منذ قليل، أن حريقا اندلع بملحق المجمع العلمى بشارع القصر العينى*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

فى ذكرى مرور العام الاول لتاسيس إئتلاف  أقباط مصر كمنظمة حقوقية تسعى  للحفاظ على حقوق جميع المصرين يعلن إئتلاف  أقباط مصر عن مشاركته فى تظاهرات  25 يناير السلمية ويؤكد إستمرار ثورة  اللوتس البيضاء من أجل أستكمال مطالب  الثورة من عيش وحرية وعدالة أجتماعية


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

​ *
كتبت-شيرين فرغلي:منذ 27 دقيقة 48 ثانية
قام   المئات من المتظاهرين المحتشدون بشارع قصرالعينى بحرق علم جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين، اعتراضًا منهم على سياسات الرئيس محمد مرسى وإدارته لشئون   البلاد.​
وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" "ويسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".
ويقوم المتظاهرون بمحاولات بتسلق الحاجز الأسمنتى المقام بالشارع، والذي   يمنع وصول المتظاهرين الي مجلس الشعب  ومجلس الوزراء ووزارة الداخلية    ومحاولة هدم الجدار وفتح الطريق مرة اخري.​​*


----------



## zezza (24 يناير 2013)

هو الموضوع بدأ بدرى كدة ليه ؟
ايه الناس ما صدقت تطلع الكبت اللى جواها !!


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*طالب  متظاهرو محمد محمود بعدد من الإطباء إلي ميدان التحرير، نظرًا لزيادة   المصابين الذين تساقطوا علي إثر القنابل المسيلة للدموع من قبل الداخلية .
 	كما تواجد بالميدان  عربات الإسعاف، ولكن رفض المتظاهرون التوجه إليها؛  خوفا من تسليمهم إلي  الداخلية كما كان يحدث من قبل على حد قولهم , كما  تواجد بالميدان مستشفى  ميداني واحدة, ولكنها غير كافية لعدم وجود الإسعافات  الطبية الكافية.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*  	اقتحمت مجموعات من "أولتراس مصراوي" و"جرين إيجلز"، البوابة الحديدية   للميناء السياحي المجاور لقاعدة ديليسبس عند المدخل الشمالي لقناة السويس.*​* 	ويطلق مجموعة من المقتحمين ألعاباً نارية "شماريخ" في المجري الملاحي.
	من ناحية أخرى، تواصل مجموعات كبيرة من "أولتراس المصري" وأهالي المتهمين   في أحداث مذبحة بورسعيد، حصار السجن العمومي ببورسعيد، بعد تردد شائعات عن   امكانية ترحيل المتهمين للقاهرة، تهميدا لجلسة النطق بالحكم بعد غد*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

اخوانى سابق يكشف: محمد مرسى رفض مشاركة الإخوان فى اليوم الأول للثورة.. وقال للشباب: "أنتم شايفين إن فيه حاجة هتحصل؟"
  كشف أحمد نزيلى، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب التيار المصرى،   والعضو السابق بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، تفاصيل المفاوضات التى جرت بين   مسئولين بمكتب الإرشاد ووفد من الشباب، بهدف الضغط على الإخوان للمشاركة فى   ثورة 25 يناير، منذ اليوم الأول، وأكد فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"،   أن الدكتور محمد مرسى، عضو مكتب الإرشاد آنذاك، ورئيس الجمهورية حالياً،   قلل من جدوى مشاركة الإخوان فى الثورة أثناء لقائه مع الشباب، وتحدث معهم   بنبرة استخفاف، بحسب تعبيره.

وروى "نزيلى" قصة مشاركة الإخوان فى الثورة منذ البداية   قائلاً، "طلب عدد من المسئولين بقسم الطلاب المركزى بالجماعة من مكتب   الإرشاد، السماح لطلاب الإخوان بالمشاركة فى الثورة، على غرار ما حدث فى   إضراب 6 إبريل 2008، عندما أعلنت الجماعة عدم مشاركتها، وسمحت للطلاب   بالمشاركة، لكن بعد مناقشة مطولة رفض مكتب الإرشاد السماح للطلاب   بالمشاركة.

وأضاف، "أصدر الدكتور عصام العريان، الذى كان عضواً بمكتب   الإرشاد، آنذاك، تسجيلاً تم تداوله على شبكة الإنترنت، أعلن فيه أن الإخوان   لن يشاركوا فى مظاهرات 25 يناير، ووقتها ذهب أحمد عبد الجواد أحد الشباب   المسئولين فى قسم الطلاب لمناقشة العريان، حيث أكد له أن مثل هذا الفيديو   قد يمنع الناس من المشاركة، واقتنع الدكتور عصام العريان، وأصدر تسجيلاً   آخر، أكد فيه أن القرار الرسمى للإخوان هو عدم المشاركة، لكن من يريد أن   يشارك من أفراد الإخوان بصفة فردية، فلا مانع من مشاركته".

وأكد "نزيلى" أن عدداً كبيراً من مسئولى الإخوان رفضوا   السماح للأفراد بالإذن فى المشاركة، بحجة أنه لم تصلهم تعليمات واضحة   بالمشاركة، لكنه أكد فى الوقت ذاته أن أفراد الإخوان كانوا متواجدين فى   الميدان بشكل كبير.

وأوضح "نزيلى" أن الدكتور عصام العريان والدكتور محمد   البلتاجى شاركا فى المظاهرة التى تم تنظيمها أمام دار القضاء العالى،   وانصرفا فى حوالى الساعة الثالثة عصر يوم 25 يناير.

وأضاف، "عندما امتلأ الميدان حوالى الساعة السادسة مساء   أجرينا نحن شباب الإخوان اتصالات بعدد كبير من أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد، وأعضاء   مجلس شورى الجماعة، بهدف إقناعهم بضرورة نزول الإخوان إلى الميدان، نظراً   لأن بيان الداخلية الذى صدر وقتها كان يحمل الجماعة المسئولية، وقلنا لهم   إن الجماعة فى كل الأحوال ستدفع الثمن، فى حالة فشل الثورة، وأبلغناهم أن   هذه فرصة تاريخية لإسقاط نظام مبارك، لكن كان دائماً رد فعل القيادات يحمل   قدراً كبيراً من الفزع، وينتهى برفض المشاركة، مشيراً إلى أن الاتصالات   شملت الدكتور عصام العريان والدكتور محمود أبو زيد والدكتور عصام حشيش.

وروى "نزيلى"، أنه شارك ضمن وفد من شباب الإخوان فى زيارة   إلى مكتب الإرشاد حوالى الساعة الـ10 مساء، لإقناعهم بضرورة المشاركة،   وأشار إلى أن الوفد ضم كلاً من هانى محمود وإسلام لطفى، وأضاف، "ذهبنا إلى   مكتب الإرشاد بالمنيل، وكان متواجداً وقتها الدكتور محمد مرسى، والدكتور   محمد سعد الكتاتنى، والدكتور محمود عزت، والدكتور محمود أبو زيد، والدكتور   عصام العريان، والدكتور كارم رضوان، والدكتور محمد البلتاجى والدكتور  محمود  غزلان".

وتابع، "قلنا لهم مازال أمامنا فرصة لنلحق الشارع الذى   سبقنا، وأن الإخوان كانوا يشتكون فى الماضى من أنهم ينزلون وحدهم، بينما   الناس لا تنزل، أما الآن فإن الناس نزلت بدون الإخوان، وملأت ميدان   التحرير، وقلنا لهم إن الداخلية حملت الجماعة المسئولية، وإنكم ستدخلون   السجن فى جميع الأحوال فى حالة فشل المظاهرات".

وأكد "نزيلى" أن رد الفعل كان يحمل نبرة استخفاف، وأضاف،   "أتذكر وقتها أن الدكتور محمد مرسى تحدث معنا باستخفاف، واستبعد أن يحدث   شىء، وقال لنا بالنص "يعنى أنتم شايفين إنه ممكن يحصل حاجة".

وأشار "نزيلى" إلى أن وفد الشباب أصر على ضرورة أن يذهب رمز   من الإخوان إلى الميدان، وطلبنا مشاركة الدكتور عصام العريان تحديداً،  لكن  مكتب الإرشاد رفض فطلبنا بعدها أن يذهب معنا الدكتور محمد البلتاجى،   فوافقوا بعد مناقشة مطولة، وبالفعل ذهب البلتاجى إلى الميدان، لكن قبل أن   تفض الداخلية المظاهرة بساعة واحدة فقط.


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*بدأ المتظاهرون في التحرير في نصب اول منصة داخل الميدان، استعدادا لمظاهرات غد الجمعة في الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير.

 كما بدأ المئات من المتظاهرين في التوافد الى الميدان  للمشاركة في  التظاهرات، في الوقت الذي شهد شارع القصر العيني اشتباكات بين  الشرطة  والمتظاهرين استخدمت فيها قوات الامن القنابل المسيلة للدموع فيما  رد  المتظاهرون بالقاء زجاجات المولوتوف.  
*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

عاجل|| اولتراس المصري يقتحم ميناء بورسعيد السياحي


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*غادر منذ قليل أولتراس مصراوي وجرين إيجل  وسوبر جرين، منذ قليل الميناء  السياحي، بعد أن اقتحموه منذ قليل، والقوا  عددا من الشماريخ على المجرى  الملاحي لقناة السويس.
     	وتجمع المئات من روابط مشجعي النادي المصري أمام  مديرية أمن بورسعيد، وسط  قيادات المديرية، وعلى رأسهم العميد عبده خليفة  مدير المباحث الجنائية،  وهتف المتظاهرون ضد ما اسموه سطوة ونفوذ أولتراس  أهلاوي على المناطق  الساخنة بالقاهرة، وقالوا أن أولتراس مصراوي، يرسل  رسالة للقيادة السياسية،  بأنهم قادرون على الوصول إلى ميناء بورسعيد.
*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

* 





*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

انسحب المتظاهرون من شارع القصر العيني  بمسيرة ضخمة إلى شارع محمد محمود؛  لمهاجمة قوات الداخلية من شارع ريحان،  بعد أن فشلوا في اقتحامهم من القصر  العيني، وقامت الداخلية بمهاجمتهم  بقنابل
     	مسيلة للدموع و خرطوش، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "  يامرسي اتلم اتلم هنخليها  بركة دم" و " الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام " و "  حياة دمك ياشهيد مش هنقبل  نبقي عبيد " .
	و الجدير بالذكر، أن المتظاهرين هاجموا الداخلية من شارع محمد محمود، و قاموا بحرق مدرسة ليسيه وهجموا على الجامعة الأمريكية


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

البلاك بلوك.. جماعات ثورية مسلحة لتأمين مظاهرات 25 يناير

​1/24/2013   8:44 PM​



​
 محمد عبد العزيز


الكتلة السوداء ترفع شعار «غير الدم محدش صادق»​ الأسود رداؤهم، والغضب ينضح عرقاً على وجوههم، الظلم قد فاض بداخلهم،   صبروا سنة تلو سنة، وحكومة وراء أخرى، والدماء تسيل على أعتاب رئيس   الجمهورية ولا يعنيه، منهم من حمل أخاه المصاب على كتفيه، ومنهم من كفَن   أخاه الشهيد بيديه، فتجمعوا على هدف واحد لكف الظلم وكسر شوكة الإرهاب،   ليكونوا الكتلة السوداء.​ بدأت الكتلة  السوداء أو «black bloc » تظهر فى احتجاجات المتظاهرين فى  الدول الأوروبية  كألمانيا واليونان، من أربعين عاماً تقريباً.​ وفى حديثنا مع أحد منسقى الكتلة السوداء، قال: لسنا صناعة غربية أو   أجندات خارجية كما سيدعى البعض، فقد اعتدنا التخوين من الخائنين فى الأصل،   نحن صناعة محلية، صناعة الظلم، صناعة دم الثوار الذى سال على أعتاب  الحاكم.​ وعندما سألته عن مدى صلابتهم أمام  أجهزة الأمن وميليشيات الإخوان قال لى:  إننا لا نخشى سوى الله، وسينشأ  التنظيم شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى، وأضاف  «بنا أو من غيرنا، فقد تم نشر  الفيروس.​ وأكد أحد منسقى الكتلة، رافضاً  ذكر اسمه، أن نموذج الكتلة السوداء فى مصر  سنعلن عنه باسم «فرسان الظلام»،  وسنستعين بالمظهر المعتاد للكتلة السوداء  المتعارف عليه فى دول العالم  وهو الزى الأسود الموحد، كما سنتواجد بشكل  جماعى ومنظم، وسيبدأ نشاطنا  أولاً فى العاصمة، بتكوين «أيقونات» المحبين  للشغب، وهى مجموعة تضم أعضاء  الكتلة من كل منطقة.​ كما أكد إن اجتماعات  الكتلة السودة المصرية أو «فرسان الظلام» مازالت  سرية؛ فهم لايملكون مقراً  حتى الآن، فاتخذوا مقاهى وسط البلد مقرات  لاجتماعاتهم.​ وأضاف إن الكتلة ستشارك بقوة يوم 25 يناير القادم فى ذكرى الثورة،  وستجرى  نشاطاً تمهيدياً يومى 18و19 من شهر يناير الجارى، مقتصراً على  تمهيد  الميدان لاستقبال الثوار وتأمينه على أكمل وجه، وستضع بعض عناصر  الكتلة على  بوابات الميدان لتصيد المتسللين أو البلطجية.​ وبسؤال أحد منسقى الكتلة عن تسليحها، وكيفية التصدى لأى اعتداءات أو   اشتباكات مع العناصر المتطرفة المسلحة، أكد لى أن الكتلة تملك أنواعاً   جديدة من الأسلحة غير القتالية، كالنار الأغريقية، وهى كتل كبيرة من الزجاج   والقماش مغمورة بالبنزين، مستوحاة من فكرة «المولوتوف»، لكن بشكل أقوى   تأثيراً، كما تمتلك الكتلة أنواعًا من السوائل مصنوعة من الفلفل الأحمر   والخردل ومياه النار موضوعة فى زجاجات فى حالة الاشتباك عن قرب، وتأثيرها   يصل إلى العمى وحرق الجلد السطحى، فهناك «سائل النبالم الحارق»، وقد استخدم   فى الحروب القديمة، أما أدوات الدفاع، فهناك الأقنعة المانعة، أو  المعدنية  المصنوعة من طبقات السلك السميك، لتمنع وصول الخرطوش والحجارة  إلى الوجه  خاصة العين، و»الخوذة» لوقاية الرأس من طلقات الخرطوش إن ضربت  عن قرب.​ وحول عدد النشطاء الفعليين  المكونين لـ»فرسان الظلام» فى القاهرة، أكد  أحد منسقى الكتلة إن العدد  لايتجاوز مائة وخمسين عضواً، الغالبية منهم  لاينتمى لأحزاب سياسية.​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*كتب : محمود فايد 			 	  	   		  		 الخميس , 24 يناير 2013 21:11 		     
      	 	كثفت قوات الأمن من إطلاقها طلقات الخرطوش والقنابل المسيلة  للدموع على  المتظاهرين بمحيط المجمع العلمي ومجلس الشورى لإجبارهم على  التراجع إلى  ميدان التحرير بعد أن تمت السيطرة على الحريق الذي نشب  بالملحق التابع  للمجمع العلمي.
    	وفي المقابل رد المتظاهرون على قوات الأمن بقنابل المولوتوف وسط  عمليات كر  وفر في الوقت الذي يردد فيه المتظاهرون هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم  المرشد"  و"ارحل ارحل يا مرسي".
	ويجهز المعتصمون لإحياء الذكري الثانية للثورة، وذلك بإنشائهم منصة رئيسية   من ناحية شارع محمد محمود لمتابعة فعاليات الذكرى من عليها.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*   	فى الذكرى  الثانية لثورة 25 يناير تنطلق اليوم القوى الثورة فى مسيرات  حاشدة  بالقاهرة والمحافظات تحت شعار « لا لدولة الاخوان .. الثورة مستمرة »  .  	 تنطلق غدا مسيرة من امام مسجد مصطفى محمود يشارك فيها التيار الشعبى   المصرى ومسيرة من دوران شبرا تحمل شعار « العدالة الاجتماعيه - لا لدولة   الظلم و الفقر» - ومسيرة من امام مسجد الفتح برمسيس تحت تطالب بدولة   القانون .. لا لنائب عام المرشد و
	لاللمحاكمات العسكرية ، ومن المقرر ان تقف دقائق امام دار القضاء العالي .
	ومن المقرر ان تنطبق ايضا مسيرة من إمبابة وتنضم الى مسيرة مصطفى محمود   وذلك تح شعار« رفض الدستور .. لا لدستور الغلاء والاستبداد» بالاضافة الى   مسيرة من امام مسجد الفتح بميدان الحرية بالمعادى رافعة شعار« لا لحكومة   الإخوان الفاشلة وتتوجه إلى رئاسة الوزرء ومن المقرر ان تتوجه كل المسيرات   إلى ميدان التحرير بعد صلاة الجمعة » .  	اما فيما يخص مسيرات المحافظات  ففى الاسكندرية تنطلق مسيرة من امام مسجد  القائد ابراهيم عقب اداء صلاة  الجمعة ومسيرة تنطلق من امام مستشفى شرق  المدينة والتى يطلق عليها مستشفى  جيهان عقب صلاة الجمعة.  	واسيوط : مسيرة الساعه 5 من ميدان الترك امام  عصير الترك  	وبالبحيرة تنطلق مسيرات دمنهور من مسجد الاتوبيس مسجد ناصر  بشارع المعهد  الديني ومسيره من مسجد تحسين الصحه بجوار الكوبري العلوي  ومسيره من مسجد  ابو الريش بمنطقه ابو الريش ومسيره من مسجد عمر بن الخطاب  بكوبري افلاقه  ومسيره من مسجد المرادني بصلاح الدين ومسيرة من جامع التوبة  وكلهمم يتوجون  الى ميدان الساعة.
	وفى بورسعيد تنطلق مسيرة حاشدة من امام مستشفى ناصر بحى الزهور .  	فيما  تنطلق مسيرتين فى الاسماعيلية احداهما من ميدان الفردوس بعد صلاة  الجمعة  والاخرى من امام الجامعة.  	وتنطلق فى كفر الشيخ مسيرة من امام مسجد سيدى  طلحة بالمدينة ومسيرة من  امام مسجد الاستاد على ان تكون نقطة الالتقاء  للمسيرتين ميدان دوران كفر  الشيخ.  	وفى بلطيم تنطلق مسيرة من ميدان  بورسعيد فيما تنطلق مسيرة بمحافظة دسوق من  ميدان ابراهيم بدسوق.  	اما  دمياط تنطلق مسيرة من ميدان الساعة بعد صلاة الجمعة  	ومن المنوفية تنطلق  مسيرة من امام المسجد العباسى بشبين الكوم  	وفى الزقازيق بالشرقية تنطلق  ثلاثة مسيرات من امام المسجد الكبير بالقنطرة  و من امام مسجد الفتح بعد  صلاة الجمعة ومن ميدان التحرير بالزقازيق.  	اما بالمحلة فى الغربية فتنطلق  عدة مسيرات من امام عدة مساجد الى ميدان  الشون.  	وفى طنطا تنطلق مسيرات  من امام عدة مساجد ايضا تتوجه الى مبنى المحافظة .  	وفى الفيوم تنطلق  مسيرة من امام نادى الشبان المسلمين .  	وببنى سويف مسيرة من ميدان  الزراعين بعد صلاة الجمعة والسويس من مختلف  المساجد بعد صلاة الجمعة تتوجه  الى ميدان الاربعين.  	اما الدقهلية بالمنصورة فتنطلق مسيرات من كل من  ميدان مشعل ومسجد النور  بعد صلاة الجمعة وصلاح سالم ومن امام استاد  المنصوره بعد صلاة الجمعة ومن  امام معسكر جديله بعد صلاة الجمعه ومن امام  مسجد السلام بعد صلاة الجمعه.  	فيما تنطلق من قنا مسيرات من ميدان المحطة  بينما تنطلق من سوهاج مسيرة من  امام مدرسة التربية والتعليم.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

أعلنت  مجموعة شبابية أطلقت على نفسها اسم "بلاك بلوك" وأفرادها ملثمون  مسئوليتها  عن الاعتداء، مساء أمس، على منشآت تابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  في  العاصمة المصرية القاهرة.
  	وأفاد مراسل الأناضول بأن شباب ملثمين شوهدوا اليوم وهم يشاركون في   المواجهات مع عناصر الأمن في شارع القصر العيني، المؤدي إلى ميدان التحرير،   وسط القاهرة.
 	وأظهرت مقاطع فيديو تم نشرها على موقع "يوتيوب" عملية حرق المطعم وما وصفته المجموعة بالتجهيز لحرق مقر إخوان أون لاين.
  	وفي أول شريط فيديو بثته على  موقع "يوتيوب" على شبكة الإنترنت، أعلنت   مجموعة "بلاك بلوك" مسئوليتها عن اعتداءات نفذتها مساء أمس في القاهرة على    مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ومقر موقع إخوان أون لاين، الموقع  الإلكتورني  الرسمي للجماعة، وأحد المطاعم للوجبات السريعة اعتبرته "من  أملاك  الجماعة".
 	وأظهرت مقاطع فيديو تم نشرها على موقع "يوتيوب" عملية حرق المطعم وما وصفوه بالتجهيز لحرق مقر إخوان أون لاين.
 	وقالت في بيانها المسجل إنها "جزء من الكل في العالم، ويسعون لتحرير الإنسان، وهدم الفساد، وإسقاط الطغاة في كل زمان ومكان".
 	وأضافت: "كان علينا الظهور بشكل رسمي لمواجهة نظام الطاغية الفاشي الإخوان المسلمين بذراعه العسكري".
 	وحذرت المجموعة "بقوة مؤسسة الداخلية (وزارة الداخلية) من التدخل" وأنه إذا حدث تدخل من قبلهم "لن يتهاونوا في الرد".
  	وأكدت على عدم وجود أي صفحات لها على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، كما حذرت   الجماهير من الانسياق وراء الصفحات الواهية للحفاظ على حياتهم.
  	والتقطت عدسة مصور الأناضول صورًا لأشخاص يرتدون قناعات وزيًا أسود يماثل   ما ظهر في مقطع الفيديو وهم يشاركون في إزالة الجدار الخرساني والاعتداء   على قوات الشرطة عصر اليوم.
  	وكان شارع القصر العيني، المؤدي إلى ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة، قد شهد ظهر   اليوم الخميس، مواجهات بين متظاهرين معارضين للحكم وقوات الأمن، ما أسفر  عن  إصابة عدد من رجال الشرطة بالخرطوش بحسب مراسل الأناضول.
  	وتأتي الاشتباكات قبل يوم من حلول الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير/ كانون   الثاني، حيث أعلنت القوى المنظمة للاحتفال خريطة للمظاهرات بينها الاعتصام   أمام مقر الحكومة ومجلس الشورى.

​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*
ألقى المتظاهرون قنابل مولوتوف على المبنى الذي  يضم موقع "إخوان أون  لاين" في شارع التوفيقية بوسط البلد، بعد محاصرته وتم  إغلاق المحلات أسفل  العقار، فيما حدثت اشتباكات بينهم وبين أصحاب المحال.

 وأطلق مجهولون خرطوش لتفريق المتظاهرين وزادت حدة الاشتباكات بين الجانبين، مما أدى لتراجع المتظاهرين إلى شارع 26 يوليو.
*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*أطلق مجهولون أعيرة النارية فى الهواء  داخل شارع التوفيقية،  وقام أصحاب المحال التجارية بإغلاق أبوابها، تحسبًا  للأحداث المشتعلة التى  تشهدها منطقة وسط البلد.

وفى نفس السياق تجمع عدد من تجار سوق التوفيقية بأول شارع   فؤاد المواجه لشارع طلعت حرب، وقاموا بإلقاء الزجاجات والحجارة على   المتظاهرين، وسادت حالة من الكر والفر بين الطرفين.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*الصحة: 4 مصابين في الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بالتحرير
	   	أعلن الدكتور أحمد عمر، المتحدث الرسمي لوزارة الصحة، عن وقوع 4  إصابات  بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن نتيجة الاشتباكات الدائرة بينهم الآن  بميدان  التحرير.   	   	وقال عمر - في تصريحات له مساء اليوم- إنه تم نقل  مصابين اثنين إلى مستشفى  المنيرة العام، ونقل مصاب واحد إلى كل من مستشفى  المنيل الجامعي وقصر  العيني لتلقي الرعاية الطبية والعلاج.  	   	وأشار  إلى، أن الإصابات تراوحت ما بين طلق خرطوش وجروح وسحجات وكدمات،  مؤكدا على  عدم وقوع وفيات حتى الآن .
*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*أكد  مصدر أمنى  رفيع المستوى لـ"اليوم السابع" منذ قليل، قيام أسرة الدكتور  أحمد فهمى  رئيس مجلس الشورى بمغادرة مسكنهما الكائن بذات العقار الذى تقيم  به أسرة  الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بالشرقية.

أكد المصدر، أن حرم الدكتور أحمد فهمى ونجله وزوجة نجله ابنة الرئيس غادروا المسكن منذ قليل فى موكب من الحرس الجمهورى.

وذلك تحسباً لمظاهرات الغد التى دعى إليها العديد من شباب القوى الثورية   بمختلف مراكز محافظة الشرقية للتظاهر أمام مسكن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس   الجمهورية الكائن بفيلات الجامعة بالقومية بدائرة قسم ثانى الزقازيق.

ومن جانبه، يشهد محيط مسكن الرئيس تواجدا أمنياً مكثفاً تحسباً لمظاهرات الغد.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2013)

*ابو اسماعيل :

 اذا سقط مرسى سأحكم مصر بلا تفاهم
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2013)

*  حقيقة قطع الاتصالات غدا *
*2013-01-24 21:47:04* 

*تأكيد وزراء الاتصالات من بعد الثورة على عدم وجود نوايا لقطع الاتصالات  مجددا أثناء التظاهرات الرافضه للنظام، لم تعد ضمانات كافية للمتظاهرين في  ظل نظام أقرب للنظام السابق، ولم يعد أمام المواطنين سوى الأخذ بتلك  التعهدات الشفهية في ظل وجود قانون الاتصالات 10 لعام 2003 الذي أباح قطع  الاتصالات فى 28 يناير 2011 .      الدكتور عبد الرحمن الصاوي رئيس لجنة قوانين الاتصالات التابعه لوزارة  الاتصالات أكد في تصريحاته للتحرير أن قانون الاتصالات10 لعام 2003 لا يزال  سارياً بنفس مشاكله القديمه ، ولاتزال شركات المحمول خاضعه لهذا القانون  حتى تلك اللحظه بالرغم من انتهاء اللجنة من اعداد قانون جديد للاتصالات تم  عرضه على وزير الاتصالات الاسبق محمد سالم وطلب تعديله وتم عرضه مره اخرى  على المهندس هاني محمود وحتى الآن لم يتم اقراره .      ولفت الصاوي الى أن قانون الاتصالات القديم ينص على أن قطع الاتصالات يصدر  من الجهات المختصه ولم يحدد الجهة التي تملك الحق في ذلك وهو الامر الذي  يبيح لعدة جهات منها « الرئاسة وجلس الوزراء ووزير الاتصاالت ورئيس الجهاز  القومي لتنظيم الاتصالات والمخابرات العامه ووزارة الداخليه » قطع  الاتصالات عن المستخدمين، مشيرا الى أن القانون الجديد الذي تم اعداده  لايعطي الحق لرئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس الوزراء بقطع الاتصالات إلا قبل  العوده الى مجلس الشعب للموافقه على هذا الطلب، لافتا الى أن القانون  الجديد لايعطي الحق بقطع الاتصالات ولكن بالتحكم فيها في حالة الضرورة  القصوى .      فيما أعربت مصادر مسئوله داخل شركات المحمول عن تخوفهم من استمرار القانون  2003 والذي يبيح للعديد من الجهات المختصه اصدار أمر بقطع الاتصالات وهو  الامر الذي يعيد الاتهامات مره أخرى لشركات المحمول عند التزامها بفصل  الخدمه ، موضحين أن القانون10 لعام 2003 ينص على سحب الرخصه من الشركات في  حالة عدم امتثالها لقطع الخدمة .      من جانبه قال أشرف حليم مسئول القطاع التجاري بشركة موبينيل ان شركته  تستعد ليوم 25 يناير بوضع العديد من ابراج المحمول المتنقله فى الاماكن  الذي تم تحديدها للتظاهرات مثل التحرير ومحيط قصر الاتحاديه ، وذلك لتفادي  أي بطء فى الاتصالات داخل التجمعات الكبيره .      وبسؤاله عما إذا صدر قرار بقطع الاتصالات خلال الايام القادمه، قال أتوقع  أنه ليس هناك من يمتلك الجرءة على اتخاذ مثل هذا القرار وتحمل مسئوليته بعد  وضوح الرؤيه فى 28 يناير 2011 وكيف كانت البلاد في هذا التوقيت .      تجدر الإشارة إلى أن هناك دعوات انطلقت علي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي  « فيس بوك وتويتر » لمقاطعة شركات المحمول يوم 28 ينيار الجاري ، وذلك  للاعتراض علي رفع أسعار كروت الشحن ، بالإضافه إلى انه يوفق ذكرى قطع  الاتصالات يوم 28 يناير 2011 .

    التحرير* ​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*وقعت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين مجموعة من  المتظاهرين و شباب الإخوان أمام  مقر إخوان أونلاين بشارع التوفيقية بوسط  البلد مما أصاب المواطنين بالذعر و  الفزع و الحركة المرورية بالشلل .
يذكر أن الغد يعتبر الذكري الثانية علي قيام ثورة 25 يناير وسط حالة من القلق و الحذر من حدوث اشتباكات *


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*  	يواصل المئات من "إيجلز بورسعيد"،  ألتراس المصرى، مسيرته فى بورسعيد، بعد  أن اقتحام بوابة الميناء السياحى  وإطلاق الشماريخ والصواريخ النارية على  المجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس  ببورسعيد، ثم ينطلقون إلى أحد المقار الأمنية،  لتوجيه رسالة إلى النظام  وحكومة قنديل لاحتواء الأزمة وعدم تسييس القضية  لصالح دولة الأهلى التى  يحكمها ألتراس أهلاوى.

	ثم توجهوا إلى مبنى مديرية أمن بورسعيد، يعلنون غضبهم فى حالة ترحيل   المتهمين من سجن بورسعيد العمومى إلى أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس   بالقاهرة، وناشدوا مدير الأمن ووزير الداخلية القصاص العادل، فى حين زحف   أهالى وأسر المتهمين وجماهير المصرى بمسيرة أخرى إلى سجن بورسعيد العمومى   ترصداً لتحركات الأجهزة الأمنية.










*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*ألقى رجال الأمن المكلفين بتأمين وزارة الداخلية، القبض على 5 من المنتمين إلى بلاك بلوك، بالإضافة إلى 4 من المتظاهرين فى أحداث اشتباكات شارع قصر العينى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*حطم العشرات من شباب ألتراس أهلاوى منذ قليل بشارع 26 يوليو 4 سيارات تابعة لقوات الأمن المركزى، التى تقوم بتأمين دار القضاء العالى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*الرئيس مرسى يدعو للاحتفال سلميا بذكرى الثورة والاقتداء بخلق الرسول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*"المصرى الديمقراطى": "بلاك بلوك" رد فعل لتهديدات المتطرفين بالعنف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*عاد المئات من المتظاهرين للاحتشاد أمام الجدار العازل بمدخل شارع قصر العينى.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2013)

*رصد | قوات الجيش تقوم ببناء جدار خرسانى عازل فى بداية الشارع المؤدى #لمجلس الشعب
*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بشارع قصر العينى وابلاً من القنابل المسيلة للدموع وسمع دوى طلقات خرطوش فى الهواء، وذلك بعد تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى شارع قصر العينى.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2013)

​ 

*   						إطلاق غاز كثيف و"بلوك بلاك" يردون بالمولوتوف 



*
* 




 حركة "بلوك بلاك"​ 
   		 		   			 								كتب ـ عبد الوهاب شعبان 			 	   		 الخميس , 24 يناير 2013 23:14 		 
*
* 	 أطلقت قوات الأمن المركزي المتواجدة في محيط المجمع العلمي بشارع قصر   العيني، بصورة مكثفة قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، لتفريق المتظاهرين الذي   يبلغ عددهم حوالي ألف متظاهر، ومجموعات شباب "بلوك بلاك" الذين يبلغ عددهم   ما يقرب من 200 فرد.*
* 	في المقابل، رد مجموعات "القناع الأسود" بقنابل المولوتوف، واستمرت حالة الكر والفر بين الطرفين.
	ويحاول المتظاهرون تنظيم صفوفهم مرة أخرى للرد على هجوم قوات الأمن المركزي.*​*
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2013)

*أبو إسماعيل : أرجو من الكل أن يلزم بيته، ولا يتصرف فرديا، إلا لو بدأ من يعتدي بالعنف أو يحرق عندها التحرك يكون جماعيا ومسؤولا*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2013)

*عاااااااااااااااااجل من احد رجالة اسكندرية :

 حسن البرنس القائم بأعمال محافظ الأسكندريه أخذ حتيت علقه علي كيف كيفك عند مزلقان فيكتوريه من حوالي نصف ساعه*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2013)

البرادعي للشعب: تظاهروا لتبلغوا النظام أنهم موظفون عندكم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2013)

*رصد | شباب الألتراس وهم يحاولون إسقاط الجدار الفاصل بين ميدان التحرير  وشارع قصر العينى المؤدى لمجلس الشعب والشورى شارع مجلس الوزراء

*[YOUTUBE]VVExNkmd-tA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

* 	أطلقت قوات الأمن  المركزي المتواجدة في محيط المجمع العلمي بشارع قصر  العيني، بصورة مكثفة  قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، لتفريق المتظاهرين الذي  يبلغ عددهم حوالي ألف  متظاهر، ومجموعات شباب "بلوك بلاك" الذين يبلغ عددهم  ما يقرب من 200 فرد.*
* 	في المقابل، رد مجموعات "القناع الأسود" بقنابل المولوتوف، واستمرت حالة الكر والفر بين الطرفين.
	ويحاول المتظاهرون تنظيم صفوفهم مرة أخرى للرد على هجوم قوات الأمن المركزي.*​*​*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*
قال  مجدي عبد اللطيف، رئيس التحرير التنفيذي لـ"إخوان أون لاين"، موقع  جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين الرسمي "إن عدد من الأشخاص ألقوا قنابل مولوتوف  على مبنى  الموقع بالتوفيقية، واشتبكوا مع قوات الشرطة، ما أدى إلى إصابة  اثنين من  القوات ونقلوا إلى إحدى المستشفيات". 
 وأوضح، في تصريحات لـ"الوطن"، أن فريق عمل الموقع يعمل من مكان آخر بعد   فصل الكهرباء عن مقر الموقع نتيجة إلقاء قنابل مولوتوف عليه، أمس الأول. 
 كان "إخوان أون لاين" تعرض لهجوم، مساء أمس، أسفر عن حرق باب مقر الموقع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2013)

*  ‏#اخبار_مصر | بالصور جانب ما يحدث بالقصر العينى الأن . #ENN‏ 

*

















​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2013)

*رئيس الإسعاف: 3 فرق طبية للتدخل المركزى وإدارة الأزمات استعدادا لتظاهرات غدا



                         الخميس 24.01.2013 - 11:25 م 








                                              اسعاف 

             القاهرة - أ ش أ          
          قال الدكتور محمد سلطان رئيس هيئة  الإسعاف المصرية انه تم رفع حالة الاستعداد القصوى لدى هيئة الاسعاف، حيث  تم تجهيز فريقين للتدخل السريع المركزى بالاضافة الى فريق ثالث لادارة  الازمات استعدادا لتظاهرات غدا الجمعة بمناسبة الاحتفال بذكرى ثورة الخامس  والعشرين من يناير .

وأكد سلطان انه تم الاستعداد ايضا بتجهيز 1950 سيارة اسعاف على مستوى  محافظات الجمهورية، مشيرا الى انه تم التنسيق مع بنوك الدم لتوفير الدم فى  حالة الاحتياج اليه.

وأوضح أن من ضمن الاستعدادات التى قامت بها هيئة الإسعاف المصرية هو  التنسيق بين مستشفى قصر العينى ومستشفيات جامعتى القاهرة وعين شمس بالقاهرة  وبعض المستشفيات الأخرى بالمحافظات استعداد لاستقبال المصابين وسرعة  إسعافهم والتعامل مع الحالات المنقولة اليهم . 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*لجأ عدد كبير من متظاهرى التحرير، للشوارع الجانبية للميدان للاحتماء من الغازات المسيلة للدموع، بعد أن تزايد إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع من قبل الأمن على المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*"الداخلية": تصدينا لمحاولات اقتحام المجمع العلمى بقنابل الغاز*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2013)

اشتباكاااات الان فى شارع القصر العينى والقااء الكثيف من الملتوف على الثوار وتراشق الدخلية بى الحجارة
 نقل من ontve


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2013)

قال مصدر مطلع بمديرية أمن الجيزة أن هناك احتمالًا قويًا أن تلجأ الحكومة لقطع الاتصالات عن شبكات المحمول فى حالة خروج الأوضاع عن السيطرة الأمنية واندلاع أعمال شغب يصعب السيطرة عليها.


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*لأسود رداؤهم،  والغضب ينضح عرقاً على وجوههم، الظلم قد فاض بداخلهم،  صبروا سنة تلو سنة،  وحكومة وراء أخرى، والدماء تسيل على أعتاب رئيس  الجمهورية ولا يعنيه، منهم  من حمل أخاه المصاب على كتفيه، ومنهم من كفَن  أخاه الشهيد بيديه، فتجمعوا  على هدف واحد لكف الظلم وكسر شوكة الإرهاب،  ليكونوا الكتلة السوداء. بدأت  الكتلة السوداء أو «black bloc » تظهر فى  احتجاجات المتظاهرين فى الدول  الأوروبية كألمانيا واليونان، من أربعين  عاماً تقريباً. وفى حديثنا مع أحد  منسقى الكتلة السوداء، قال: لسنا صناعة  غربية أو أجندات خارجية كما سيدعى  البعض، فقد اعتدنا التخوين من الخائنين  فى الأصل، نحن صناعة محلية، صناعة  الظلم، صناعة دم الثوار الذى سال على  أعتاب الحاكم. وعندما سألته عن مدى  صلابتهم أمام أجهزة الأمن وميليشيات  الإخوان قال لى: إننا لا نخشى سوى  الله، وسينشأ التنظيم شاء من شاء وأبى من  أبى، وأضاف «بنا أو من غيرنا،  فقد تم نشر الفيروس. وأكد أحد منسقى الكتلة،  رافضاً ذكر اسمه، أن نموذج  الكتلة السوداء فى مصر سنعلن عنه باسم «فرسان  الظلام»، وسنستعين بالمظهر  المعتاد للكتلة السوداء المتعارف عليه فى دول  العالم وهو الزى الأسود  الموحد، كما سنتواجد بشكل جماعى ومنظم، وسيبدأ  نشاطنا أولاً فى العاصمة،  بتكوين «أيقونات» المحبين للشغب، وهى مجموعة تضم  أعضاء الكتلة من كل  منطقة. كما أكد إن اجتماعات الكتلة السودة المصرية أو  «فرسان الظلام»  مازالت سرية؛ فهم لايملكون مقراً حتى الآن، فاتخذوا مقاهى  وسط البلد مقرات  لاجتماعاتهم. وأضاف إن الكتلة ستشارك بقوة يوم 25 يناير  القادم فى ذكرى  الثورة، وستجرى نشاطاً تمهيدياً يومى 18و19 من شهر يناير  الجارى، مقتصراً  على تمهيد الميدان لاستقبال الثوار وتأمينه على أكمل وجه،  وستضع بعض عناصر  الكتلة على بوابات الميدان لتصيد المتسللين أو البلطجية.  وبسؤال أحد  منسقى الكتلة عن تسليحها، وكيفية التصدى لأى اعتداءات أو  اشتباكات مع  العناصر المتطرفة المسلحة، أكد لى أن الكتلة تملك أنواعاً  جديدة من  الأسلحة غير القتالية، كالنار الأغريقية، وهى كتل كبيرة من الزجاج  والقماش  مغمورة بالبنزين، مستوحاة من فكرة «المولوتوف»، لكن بشكل أقوى  تأثيراً،  كما تمتلك الكتلة أنواعًا من السوائل مصنوعة من الفلفل الأحمر  والخردل  ومياه النار موضوعة فى زجاجات فى حالة الاشتباك عن قرب، وتأثيرها  يصل إلى  العمى وحرق الجلد السطحى، فهناك «سائل النبالم الحارق»، وقد استخدم  فى  الحروب القديمة، أما أدوات الدفاع، فهناك الأقنعة المانعة، أو المعدنية   المصنوعة من طبقات السلك السميك، لتمنع وصول الخرطوش والحجارة إلى الوجه   خاصة العين، و»الخوذة» لوقاية الرأس من طلقات الخرطوش إن ضربت عن قرب. وحول   عدد النشطاء الفعليين المكونين لـ»فرسان الظلام» فى القاهرة، أكد أحد   منسقى الكتلة إن العدد لايتجاوز مائة وخمسين عضواً، الغالبية منهم لاينتمى   لأحزاب سياسية.
*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

عاجل: القبض على 7 متظاهرين حاولوا تسلق الجدار الخرساني في شارع قصر العيني​ ​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*                              وزارة الصحة  
صرح دكتور أحمد عمر، المتحدث الرسمي لوزارة  الصحة، بارتفاع   عدد المصابين نتيجة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتطاهرين  بميدان   التحرير، مساء اليوم الخميس، إلى 8 مصابين، مؤكداًعلى عدم وقوع  حالات وفاة   حتى الآن.


وقال عمر إن المصابين من بينهم 4 من قوات الشرطة، والباقون   من المدنين،  مشيراً إلى أنه تم نقل 7 من المصابين إلى مستشفى المنيرة   العام، وخرجوا  جميعاً بعد تحسن حالتهم، بينما ما زال مصاب  يتلقى العلاج   بمستشفى المنيل  الجامعي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2013)

محتاجين دكاترة عيون عظام جراحه عامه في المستشفى الميداني في كنيسة قصر الدوباره حالا في التحرير


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*  	 		 			متظاهرون يلقون بالإطارات المشتعلة على قوات الأمن في «التحرير»
			  		 			شهد ميدان التحرير زيادة ملحوظة لأعداد المتظاهرين استعدادًا  لفعاليات  الجمعة، في الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، فيما تواصلت  الاشتباكات بين  قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين عند الجدار الفاصل في أول شارع  القصر العيني من  ناحية ميدان التحرير، وقام متظاهرون بإشعال النار في  إطارات السيارات  وإلقائها على قوات الأمن، وردت قوات الأمن المتمركزة خلف  الجدار بإطلاق  كثيف لقنابل الغاز والخرطوش. 		 			وأصيب العشرات باختناقات  جراء الإطلاق الكثيف لقنابل الغاز في الميدان،  وتم نقل بعضهم إلى  المستشفى الميداني بكنيسة قصر الدوبارة خلف مسجد عمر  مكرم. 		وأدى استمرار  حالة من الكر والفر في الميدان، لإلغاء الاحتفال بالمولد  النبوي الشريف  والذي كان مقررًا أن يكون على المنصة الرئيسية بالميدان  ويحضره عدد من  المثقفين والفنانين

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2013)

وزارة الصحة: ارتفاع عدد المصابين إلى 8 فى اشتباكات قصر العينى


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

*رصد*​ | *مصر*
| شوارع 
*بورسعيد*
 تشتعل بالتظاهرات والأولتراس يهدد بالتصعيد​​


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

جبهة الإنقاذ تنظم 13 مسيرة نسائية في 25 يناير لتحقيق أهداف الثورة​المصرى اليوم​


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

قيادى اخوانى: الجماعة والحزب لديهم مجموعاتهم لحماية مقارهم​الدستور​


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

ملثمون يقطعون الطريق بالمحلة بالنيران​الدستور​


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

قناة مصر خمسة وعشرين بتعيد خطاب مرسي.. اللي عاشوا من الخطاب مش هايفلتوا من الاعادة​


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

في ​*مصر* الحمد لله إنتهينا من الترتيبات النهائية لمسيرات الحزب أخذنا بكل الأسباب و النتائج على الله شدي القلوع يا شعب و مفيش رجوع يا شعب​ابو حامد​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*أكد الحزب الاشتراكي بالإسكندرية، أن  الهدف من  المشاركة في  مظاهرات 25 يناير تحقق مطالب الثورة، مؤكدين أن  الثورة الأولى  خلعت فرعونا  وجلبت آخر، متهمين الإخوان بسرقة الثورة،  إضافة إلى قتل  المتظاهرين  بالاتحادية، مطالبين بمحاكمة محاصري الدستورية،  ومحاكمة حازم  صلاح  أبوسماعيل وانصاره. 

كما أكد الحزب في بيان له، أن النزول لميدان التحرير غداً،   من أجل  إسقاط الدستور، الذي وصفوه بالباطل، والمصرين المعقلين بالخارج،   ومنع شيوخ  الفضائيات المسيئين للدين بألفاظهم النابية من الظهور على   الشاشات، حسب ما  جاء البيان.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*
  	قررت جبهة الأنقاذ الوطنى بالسويس   عقب أجتماعها مساء  اليوم بمقر الحزب الناصرى بدء التظاهر بمسيرات من  مساجد  الأربعين و  الغريب و الشهداء و السير فى الشوارع و الميادين  الرئيسية  للحشد و طبع 50  ألف بيان ضد حكومة الأخوان و أخونة مفاصل الدولة  صرح بذلك  محمد عبد  الرازق عضو الجبهة .

  	وقال أن جميع الأحزاب التى شاركت و تكتلات الشباب و   القوى الثورية أجمعت  على سلمية المظاهرات و الحفاظ على المنشأت العامة و   الخاصة و عدم الميل  للعنف إلا غذا أقتضى الأمر الدفاع عن النفس .

  	وقررت جبهة الأنقاذ الأتجاه بالمسيرات و المظاهرات إلى  مبنى ديوان عام المحافظة كرمز للدولة لأعلان مطالب الجبهة من الحكومة فى ظل  عدم وجود تغيير على أرض الواقع للمواطن .
  	وقال خليل عمر عضو الجبهة و أمين حزب غد الثورة أن جميع  المشركين أكدوا على عدم الأحتكاك بالشرطة بعد أن أصبحت ملك للشعب وقال أن  السويس شهدت خلال الساعات الماضية حالة من الأستنفار لشراء السلع و المياه  دون داعى كأحد     *


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

الوطن| مدير الإعلام بـ"الداخلية
": الشرطة ليست مسلحة بخرطوش.. وتصدينا لمحاولة حرق المجمع العلمي​​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*نظمت حركة 6 أبريل بالبحيرة مساء امس الخميس وقفة احتجاجية بميدان الساعة بدمنهور .
وحث أعضاء الحركة المواطنين على المشاركة في تظاهرات   ومسيرات تنطلق غدا  عقب صلاة الجمعة بالمحافظة، لإحياء الذكرى الثانية   لثورة 25 يناير .*


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

مصادر حكومية: النقد يرجئ القرض لما بعد انتخابات النواب​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*
لجأ عدد كبير من متظاهرى التحرير، للشوارع الجانبية للميدان    للاحتماء من الغازات المسيلة للدموع، بعد أن تزايد إطلاق القنابل  المسيلة   للدموع من قبل الأمن على المتظاهرين. 
 
وأشعل عدد من المتظاهرين الشماريخ بشارع قصر العينى، ردا على استخدام الأمن لقنابل الغاز. 
فيما أنهى عدد من الفنانين تقديم اوبريت الليلة المحمدية على المنصة    الرئيسية للميدان، مستخدمين الكمامات للحماية من الغازات المسيلة للدموع،    وردد عدد من المتظاهرين هتافات "ثورة ثورة حتى النصر"، " ثورة ثورة فى كل    شوارع مصر" تجاوبا مع الإوبريت. *


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

"بلاك بلوك" يهدد بحرق مجلس الشورى صباح اليوم​​اليوم السابع​​


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

خلاف بين الأئمة بسبب اختيار دعاة الإخوان لحضور احتفالية المولد النبوي​


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

*الوطن* | مستشار الرئيس: بوادر التصعيد تقلقني.. ولابد من إعلاء المصلحة العامة​​


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

مجهولون يلقون زجاجات المولوتوف على المَجمع العلمى​اليوم السابع​


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2013)

ألتراس بورسعيد: سنعلن الاستقلال عن مصر بعد صلاة الجمعة ​اليوم السابع​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

#*الوطن* | مصر وعام من دون طوارئ.. سقط القانون وبقي المصريون يعيشون في حالة "سحل وضرب وتعذيب"​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

#*رصد*| ​#*مصر*| تعطيل العمل بمحاكم ببورسعيد و بورفؤاد غداً السبت أعلن صفوت عبد الحميد المحامي -وكيل نقابة المحامين​​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
**




​أجبرت  قنابل الغاز التي أطلقتها قوات الشرطة بكثافة، الآلاف من المتواجدين  بميدان التحرير على مغادرة الميدان، على أن يعودوا مرة أخرى له غدا في ذكرى  ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير. 

وتسعى قوات الأمن إلى تفريق المتظاهرين من أجل إعادة بناء الجدار الخرساني  الذي يحمي مجلس الشعب والوزراء ومجلس الوزراء، حيث كان المتظاهرون أهدموا  نصفه خلال اشتباكات اليوم. 

كانت قوات الشرطة المتواجدة في محيط المجمع العلمي بشارع قصر العيني، أطلقت  بصورة مكثفة قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، لتفريق المتظاهرين الذي يبلغ  عددهم حوالي ما بين ألفي وثلاثة آلاف متظاهر، ومجموعات شباب "بلوك بلاك"  الذين يبلغ عددهم ما يقرب من 200 فرد. 

في المقابل، رد مجموعات "القناع الأسود" بقنابل المولوتوف، واستمرت حالة الكر والفر بين الطرفين. 

ويحاول المتظاهرون تنظيم صفوفهم مرة أخرى للرد على هجوم قوات الأمن المركزي. 
المصدر: بوابه الوفد​*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

الجيش يبني جدارا جديدا أمام الشعب ​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*قام أحد  المتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام الجدار الخرساني بشارع قصر العيني بإلقاء زجاجة  مولوتوف باتجاه مبنى هيئة الطرق والكباري، الأمر الذي أدى إلى اشتعال  النيران بشكل محدود بالمبنى، حيث تغيب رجال الإطفاء المدني عن المشهد.
 
وقام المتظاهرون بتكسير عدد من الأشجار المتواجدة أمام مبى المجمع العلمي.
 
فيما تواصلت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن حيث قام المتظاهرون  بإلقاء قوات الأمن بالحجارة والمولوتوف والكرات النارية، وقامت قوات الأمن  بإلقائهم بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع.*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

#*الوطن* |ملف تفاعلي| سياسيون: المحاكمات الاستثنائية والتعدي على القضاء والمليشيات كلها طرق لاستنساخ "طوارئ مبارك​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت الجبهة الحرة  للتغيير السلمي عن تغيير المكان المحدد   لإنطلاق مسيراتها غدا من الجامع  الأزهر لمسجد الحسين وذلك تفاديا لأي   احتحاكات أو صدام قد يحدث بين أعضاء  الجبهة وأي من المنتمين للتيار   الإسلامي خصوصا بعد التأكد من قيام  الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي بإلقاء خطبة   الجمعة بالجامع الأزهر غدا. 
وقال عصام الشريف المنسق العام للجبهة، إن تغيير المكان المحدد لانطلاق المسيرة جاء بالتشاور بين أعضاء الحركة للتأكيد على سلمية 
التظاهر، مشددا على أن الجميع سيلتزم غدا ضبط النفس وتفادي أي استفزازات قد يتعمدها البعض لإفساد المظهر السلمي للتظاهر. 
وأضاف أن المطالب التي تنادي بها الحركة غدا تعديل الدستور   بشكل  توافقي وتعديل قانون انتخابات مجلس النواب وقانون مباشرة الحقوق   السياسية  لضمان إتاحة الفرصة المتكافئة لجميع القوى السياسية لخوض   الانتخابات  البرلمانية المقبلة وإقالة النائب العام.*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

تواصل اعتصام ألتراس المصري أمام سجن بورسعيد لمنع ترحيل المتهمين​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

#*الوطن* | أيمن نور: فخور بإنجازاتي بالحوار الوطني.. و"الحرية والعدالة" مسؤول عما يحدث الآن​​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

"مقنعون" يهاجمون احتفالية "الحرية والعدالة" فى الإسماعيلية هاجم مساء أمس الخميس مجموعة من الشباب يرتدون الزى الأسود وأقنعة على وجوههم..​اليوم السابع​​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

#*الوطن* | مصطفى بكرى يكتب: بعد مرور عامين على الثورة.. لا يزال السؤال مطروحاً كيف استطاع ​#*الإخوان* خداع الجميع؟​​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع قصر العينى تزايدت الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين فى الساعات الأولى من صباح​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

وزير الداخلية: نعمل على تحقيق الانضباط المروري في الاحتفال بعيد الثورة​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

#*الوطن* | مصطفى بكرى: ​#*الإخوان* تواصلوا مع المجلس العسكرى.. وكانوا هم خلف شعار «يسقط حكم العسكر»​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

مجهولون يلقون زجاجات المولوتوف على المجمع العلمى قام عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين بشارع قصر العينى، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

حمزاوى: الدعوة لانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة ليس انقلابا على الشرعية​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يناير 2013)

*أعلن عدد من أعضاء بلاك بلوك"فى  الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم  الجمعة، أن أول خطوات التصعيد التى ستتم  اليوم هو إشعال النيران بمقر مجلس  الشورى بشارع القصر العينى.
 
جاء ذلك خلال اجتماع مغلق لهم بإحدى الخيام المتواجدة بالحديقة المجاورة   بمسجد عمر مكرم لدراسة خطوات التصعيد التى ستتم خلال اليوم وكيفية التصدى   لقوات الأمن.
 
وأكد أحد الأعضاء بتصريح "لليوم السابع" على أنهم سيبدءون بتنفيذ الخطوة التصعيدية بتمام الساعة الثانية من صباح اليوم الجمعة.*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يناير 2013)




----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

التليفزيون: سعر بث محاكمة مجزرة بورسعيد 4 آلاف دولار للقنوات غير المصرية​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

مشجعو المصرى وأهالى المتهمين قطعوا الطريق الرئيسى لسجن بورسعيد.. ويهددون بإستقلال المحافظة ​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

على طريقة عبدلله بدر​[YOUTUBE]SrIk9-MOSSs[/YOUTUBE]​​​​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

الأنبا أرميا ينفي تهنئته مرسي في ذكرى الثورة​المصرى اليوم​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

د. أحمد الأنصاري: الإصابات معظمها كدمات وإختناق بالغاز​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

بان كي مون يحث المصريين على الالتزام بالحوار واحترام حقوق الإنسان​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

الاستاذ أحمد حلمى |سأنزل إلى الميدان لاستكمال مسيرة عيش، حرية، عدالة اجتماعية، والمطالبة برحيل النظام الحالى .​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

مجموعة "البلاك بلوك" بالإسكندرية تنوى اليوم الجمعة، التوجه نحو أهداف محددة بالمحافظة أسموها العملية 25.
ومنها استراحة المستشار محمد عطا عباس، محافظ الإسكندرية، الكائنة فى منطقة "جليم" شرق المدينة، كما ينوون التوجه إلى منزل الدكتور حسن البرنس، نائب محافظ الإسكندرية، ومبنى المجلس الشعبى المحلى بكوم "الدكة" باعتباره المقر المؤقت لمحافظ الإسكندرية، اللافت فى الأمر أن كل الأماكن السابقة لم تحظَ بأى تواجد أمنى مساء أمس الخميس​​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

د / ثروت الخرباوى / قيادات الإخوان سيختبئون فى شركة أدوية بيطرية بالمقطم يمتلكها بديع​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*كثفت  قوات الأمن من إطلاقها للغاز المسيل للدموع على المتظاهرين فى محيط مجلس  الشورى, والمجمع العلمى, عقب منتصف الليل وذلك لإجبارهم على العودة إلى  ميدان التحرير وسط عمليات كر وفر, فى محاولة لقوات الأمن لإعادة بناء  الجدار العازل مرة أخرى.
من جانبهم رد  المتظاهرين على قوات الأمن بإلقاء قنابل الملوتوف, وإلقاء الحجارة والطوب,  بالإضافة إلى إشعالهم للشماريخ, وإشعال النيران فى إطارات السيارات للتخفيف  من إختناقات الغاز, وذلك فى الوقت الذى يقوم البعض بنقل المصابين إلى  المستشفى الميدانى التى تم إنشأئها على مدخل طلعت حرب.

وفى ميدان التحرير نظم عدد من الفنانين أمسية دينية لإحياء ذكرى المولد  النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وسط طوارئ من جانبهم نظرا لإستمرار  المناوشات والإشتباكات فى محيط مجلس الشورى.
*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

*أبو إسماعيل : إذا سقط مرسي سأحكم مصر بلا تفاهم .*







 

​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
أعلن عدد من أعضاء بلاك بلوك"فى  الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، أن أول خطوات التصعيد التى ستتم  اليوم هو إشعال النيران بمقر مجلس الشورى بشارع القصر العينى.

جاء ذلك خلال اجتماع مغلق لهم بإحدى الخيام المتواجدة بالحديقة المجاورة  بمسجد عمر مكرم لدراسة خطوات التصعيد التى ستتم خلال اليوم وكيفية التصدى  لقوات الأمن.

وأكد أحد الأعضاء بتصريح "لليوم السابع" على أنهم سيبدءون بتنفيذ الخطوة التصعيدية بتمام الساعة الثانية من صباح اليوم الجمعة.*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل : تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع قصر العينى*









​
​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

"أنا المصرى" تنظم 4 مسيرات لميدان التحرير وقصر الاتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

السيسي يهنئ مرسي: ذكرى الثورة ستظل رمزًا لعظمة شعب دافع عن حقه في الحياة​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

"شباب الثورة" بالسويس يحذر الإسلاميين من الاحتفال بميدان الأربعين​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

مجهولون يهشمون سيارة تحمل لافتات الاحتفال بالثورة قرب الاتحادية​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*احتفالا  بالزكرى الثانيه لثورة 25 يناير قرر الدكتو "عادل زايد" محافظ القليوبية  عرض افلاما تسجيليه عن احداث الثوره وشهدائها فى الميادين العامه ببنها  وشبرا الخيمه كما اصدر تعليماته لوكيل وزارة الشباب والرياضه باالقليوبيه  بفتح جميع مراكز الشباب والانديه

مجانا حتى  نهاية شهر يناير الحالي ليمارس فيها الشباب كافة الانشطه الرياضيه  والثقافيه والترفيهيه المختلفه احتفالا باالزكره المجيده لثورة 25 يناير  فضلا عن تنظيم مسيرة من شباب المدارس والجامعات حاملين اعلام مصر ومحافظة  القليوبيه ينطلقون من ميدان الاشاره بمدينة بنها أمام قصر الثقافة مرورا  بمنى ديوان المحافظه وحتى ميدان الاستداد بشارع فريد نداثم ميدان المحطه  ببنها*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
أعلنت مديرية  الصحة بالإسماعيلية، حالة الطوارىء القصوى، استعداداً للمظاهرات المقرر  انطلاقها غداً، والتى دعت لها عدد من الأحزاب والحركات.


وقال الدكتور  هشام الشناوى وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسماعيلية، أنه تم إعلان حالة الطوارىء  بجميع المستشفيات العامة والمركزية، استعداداً لأى حالات طارئة، ومنع  الأجازات لمديرى الإدارت والمستشفيات، إضافة لإعلان الطوارىء بالطب  العلاجى، ومرفق الإسعاف، مُعرباً عن أمله فى أن يمر اليوم بسلام، دون وقوع  إصابات.
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
شهد ميدان  التحرير زيادة ملحوظة لأعداد المتظاهرين استعدادًا لفعاليات الجمعة، في  الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، فيما تواصلت الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن  والمتظاهرين عند الجدار الفاصل في أول شارع القصر العيني من ناحية ميدان  التحرير، وقام متظاهرون بإشعال النار في إطارات السيارات وإلقائها على قوات  الأمن، وردت قوات الأمن المتمركزة خلف الجدار بإطلاق كثيف لقنابل الغاز  والخرطوش.

وأصيب العشرات  باختناقات جراء الإطلاق الكثيف لقنابل الغاز في الميدان، وتم نقل بعضهم  إلى المستشفى الميداني بكنيسة قصر الدوبارة خلف مسجد عمر مكرم.*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

إخوان "عين شمس": لن نشارك بمسيرات الجامعات ونكتفى بـ"معاً نبنى مصر"​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*قام عدد من المجهولين بالتعدى على سيارة احد المعتصمين بالاتحادية فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة وتهشيم السيارة كاملة. 

وقال عادل الأمير أحد المعتصمين الذى كان متواجدا فى السيارة لليوم السابع،  إن شخص تتبع سيارته التى كانت متجهه إلى ميدان المطرية لعمل بعض اللافتات  للاحتفال بيوم 25 يناير، وعند وصولهم إلى ميدان المطرية قام عدد من الأشخاص  بالتعدى عليهم بالضرب وتهشيم بعض أجزاء السيارة، وقاموا سريعا بالهروب من  ذلك الموقف، والعودة إلى الاتحادية. *


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
كشفت مصادر  أمنية أن الأمن العام اتصل بحمدين صباحى المرشح الرئاسى السابق، والدكتور  محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور، وعمرو موسى المرشح الرئاسى السابق، لحثهم  على تشديد الحراسة الخاصة بهم غدا تخوفا من محاولات اغتيالهم.

وتحاول الداخلية تشديد الحراسة الأمنية، بعد أنباء توافرت لديها عن محاولات اغتيال للبرادعى وصباحى وعمرو موسى.*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

ألتراس يعلن تجمعه أمام النادي الأهلي لحضور النطق بالحكم في مجزرة بورسعيد​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

10 خيام جديدة أمام قصر الاتحادية تزامنا مع توافد المتظاهرين​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

الشرطة تستخدم حاملات جنود غير قابلة للاحتراق لتأمين "الداخلية"​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

الأوقاف: لا توجد تعليمات للأئمة للحديث عن إنجازات الرئيس​ولا مش لقين ؟؟ هههههههههه​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

"الشرطة" تعيد بناء "جدار القصر العيني" بعد إطلاق مكثف لقنابل الغاز:​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

الرب واحد و الألم واحد و الصبح واحد​يسرى فودا​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*






  أكد الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء على أهمية الالتزام بسلمية  المظاهرات , والوقوف بكل قوة أمام أية محاولات لاستغلال ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير  فى إحداث اضطرابات أو الإضرار بالمنشآت.

جاء ذلك خلال اتصالين هاتفيين أجراهما رئيس الوزراء الذى يشارك فى المنتدى  الاقتصادى الدولى بدافوس مع وزيرى الدفاع الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى ,  والداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم واللذين تم خلالهما استعراض الحالة الأمنية  فى البلاد.

وأكد قنديل - خلال الاتصالين - على أهمية التركيز على الملف الاقتصادى فى  الوقت الراهن .. قائلا "إن الشعب المصرى ينتظر تحسنا حقيقيا فى حياته وليس  تعطيلا للمرافق والمنشآت*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*شب  حريق بمبنى سكك حديد مصر، حيث سارعت سيارات المطافى فى محاولة لإطفاء  المبنى، حيث اشتعل الثلاثة أدوار الأخيرة وامتدت إلى السطح، وتجمع الأهالى  لمساعدة قوات الإطفاء والحماية المدنية.

وقال أحد شهود العيان، إن مجموعة من الأشخاص كان يستقلون دراجات بخارية، شوهدوا وهم يفرون من أمام موقع الحادث.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*استنكر  الإعلامي حمدي قنديل، تصريح حزب الحرية والعدالة التابع لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين بمعاهدة الله بألا يدخروا جهداً في استكمال مسيرة الثورة، واصفًا  تلك التصريحات بالـ"وقحة".

وقال قنديل على حسابه على تويتر: "يا للوقاحة.. حزب الحرية والعدالة يصرح: نعاهد الله ألا ندخر جهدا في استكمال مسيرة الثورة!".*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*قام  عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين بميدان التحرير، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح  اليوم الجمعة، بإشعال النيران فى إطارات السيارات التى قاموا باصطحابها  وذلك لتفادى الغازات المسيلة للدموع.

وعلى جانب آخر تواصل قوات الأمن فى إعادة الجدار الخرسانى بشارع القصر  العينى، فى حين تطلق العديد من الغازات المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين  لإبعادهم عن الشارع.​*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*استنكر  النائب البرلمانى السابق محمد أبوحامدالتهديدات التى أطلقتها بعض التيارات  المؤيدة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين حال مطالبة المعارضين بإسقاط مرسى ،  لافتا إلى أن الدم هو السلاح الذى أمامهم حين إسقاط الشرعية عن الرئيس  المنتخب . 

وقال "أبوحامد" فى تغريدات له عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي"تويتر" : "من  يهددنا بالدم إذا أسقط الشعب مرسى والإخوان نقول له: مصر بها جيش يؤمن بأن  مهمته الأساسية هي حماية الشعب ولدينا ألتراسوشباب لا يهاب الموت".
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*=*
*جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى*​*
أعلنت  جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أمس، عن أنها تنوى الاعتصام فى ميدان التحرير،  والاستمرار فى التظاهرات السلمية حتى تحقيق أمر من اثنين، إما استكمال مسار  الثورة، أو رحيل النظام، معلنة سيرها وراء المواطنين والجماهير المشاركة  فى تظاهرات اليوم فيما يرغبون به ويريدونه حتى لو وصلت أهدافهم ومطالبهم  لإسقاط النظام.
وأكد  شباب الإنقاذ، الذين أعلنوا عن تدشين ذراع شبابية للجبهة، فى مؤتمر صحفى  أمس، بمقر حزب الوفد، فى حضور عدد من القيادات، أبرزهم: الدكتور أحمد  البرعى، الأمين العام للجبهة، وسامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، ومنير فخرى  عبدالنور، عدم تركهم ميدان التحرير حتى استكمال مسار الثورة وإقامة دولة  مدنية، وإسقاط الدستور، وتوفير العيش والحرية والعدالة لكل المواطنين أو  إسقاط النظام، مشددين على أن النظام فقد شرعيته منذ إراقة الدماء أمام قصر  الاتحادية. وقال الدكتور أحمد البرعى إن الجبهة لن تترك الميدان إلا بعد  إسقاط الدستور والنائب العام، والصكوك التى يريدون بيع مصر من خلالها. وشدد  سامح عاشور، القيادى بالجبهة، على أن قيادات «الإنقاذ» وشبابها سيسيرون  وراء الشعب المصرى فى كل أهدافه ومطالبه، ولو أراد الشعب اليوم خلال  مظاهراته السلمية إسقاط النظام فسيكونون معه، وسيقضون على الإخوان الذين  وصفهم بأنهم «يطبّعون» مع إسرائيل والكيان الصهيونى ويعملون من أجل تمكينها  من مصر. فى سياق متصل، دعا الدكتور محمد البرادعى، المنسق العام للجبهة،  للاحتشاد بالميادين، لاستكمال أهداف الثورة، وقال فى كلمة متلفزة له:  «سننزل لاستكمال الثورة، سننزل لتأكيد الحق فى انتخابات حرة ونزيهة وقوانين  تضمن تمثيل كل المصريين». وأضاف للنظام الحالى والحكومة: «أنتم موظفون عند  الشعب، ولازم تفهموا إن مصر اتغيرت، والناس ضحت بأرواحها ولن تسكت قبل  رؤية الحرية والمصداقية والكرامة»، مضيفاً: «سنكون اليوم كالبنيان المرصوص،  وربنا هيكرمنا، مطالب واحدة، قيادة واحدة، هدف واحد.. الحق معنا».*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*وجه  ألتراس المصرى وسوبر جرين ومصراوى وإيجلز، رسالة من أحفاد 56 إلى الأجداد  والآباء والأمهات وأطفال وشباب وشيوخ وقساوسة بورسعيد، للتكاتف معا من أجل  إظهار الحقيقة الغائبة.

وأكد ألتراس فى بيانه "أنهم لن يقبلوا أن يكونوا كبش فداء مهما كان الثمن"،  لافتين أن أحفاد 56 لا يستهان بهم والعالم كله يشهد أنهم ضحوا من أجل مصر  وشعبها وسنضحى من أجلهم حتى الموت وسنعلن الاستقلال عن مصر عقب الانتهاء من  صلاة الجمعة".

*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*جابت مسيرة مكونة من عشرات المتظاهرين أرجاء ميدان التحرير للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام ورحيل الرئيس محمد مرسى.

وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة مجموعة من الهتافات منها "ارحل ارحل- اصح يا  مرسى صحى النوم النهار ده آخر يوم - قالوا علينا بلطجية وهمة عصابة حرامية -  ربك وحده اللى يحمينا والداخلية بتقتل فينا".

كما قاموا بحمل أعلام مصر، فى ظل تزايد أعداد المتوافدين للمشاركة فى مظاهرات اليوم.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*تحت  شعار اشترى بسعر الجملة, ووفر بالعملة طرح حزب الحرية والعدالة الجناح  السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ، العديد من السلع الاستراتيجية بأسعار  زهيدة كالخبز والأنابيب واللحم وذلك بالعديد من المجمعات الاستهلاكية  بالأحياء المختلفة حيث قام الحزب بالإعلان عن أماكن هذه المجمعات للمواطنين  للتواصل معها. كما قام الحزب بطرح السلع سابقة الذكر بالأماكن المختلفة من  خلال سيارات الجيش والتى ينحصر عملها فى توصيل هذه السلع للمواطنين بمختلف  الأماكن كما تم إيجار سيارات لتوزيع الأنابيب على المواطنين بسعر الجملة  بعد نقلها من المستودعات كما تم التواصل مع مخبز 15مايو، وأصحاب المخابز  المختلفة لتيسير توصيل الخبز للمواطنين. والجدير بالذكر أن الحزب قام بطرح  أسواق مختلفة للحوم بشارع على عبد العزيز بفايدة كامل, وشارع إبراهيم معوض  بشرق البساتين, ومسجد مهوس ببير أم سلطان بغرب البساتين, ومسجد الخلفاء  الراشدين بشارع الجمهورية بعرب المعادى.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*بالصور .. «التحرير» يرفع شعارات «لا للاخوان .. لا للدستور»

الجمعة 2013/1/25 8:47 ص*​*












*​* 
محيط – هشام عوض:
تسود حالة من الهدوء النسبي أرجاء  ميدان التحرير حاليا، وذلك بعد ليلة ساخنة حملت اشتباكات وأحداث العنف بين  الأمن والمتظاهرين، وهو ما خلف سقوط العديد من المصابين.

وانتشرت فى أرجاء الميدان بالذكرى  الثانية للثورة، العديد من اللافتات المناهضة للإخوان وللحكومة حيث كتب  عليها: "استفتاء مزور.. ودستور باطل"، و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"دستور  مصر لكل المصريين" و"الشعب يريد دستور لكل المصريين" و"لا لحكومة الإخوان  الفاشلة" و"يسقط دستور الإخوان" و"لا لدولة الظلم والفقر".

كما تفوح أيضا بالميدان روائح وآثار قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، والذي أطلق بكثافة ليلة أمس عند شارع محمد محمود.

ويشهد الميدان اليوم مليونية حاشدة  كانت قد دعت لها الكثير من القوى السياسية والثورية لرفض الدستور والتأكيد  على حيوية الثورة واستمرارها.

*


----------



## grges monir (25 يناير 2013)

توقعاتى بقى النهاردة
انة يوم ليس لة قيمة
الاسباب كتيرررررررر للى هايقول بتقول لية كدة


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*علمت  «الوطن» أن القوات المسلحة بجميع أسلحتها ووحداتها فى المحافظات المختلفة  رفعت حالة الاستعداد القصوى تحسباً لوقوع أى طوارئ من شأنها إحداث نتائج  كارثية تزامناً مع الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير.
وأكد  مصدر عسكرى مسئول أن الجيش رغم انسحابه من المشهد السياسى بعد تنصيب  الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيساً للجمهورية، وضع نفسه فى موقف المراقب على الساحة  الداخلية لأنه لن يسمح بتمزيق الدولة مهما حدث، مضيفاً أنه من ضمن العقائد  الراسخة فى تقاليد القوات المسلحة أن المنتمين لها يفهمون السياسة ولكن لا  يعملون بها، وهو ما يعنى أن المؤسسة العسكرى تعى جيداً تطورات المشهد  السياسى الداخلى وتضع الخطط المدروسة لأى احتمالات ربما تطرأ على الساحة  الداخلية جراء الممارسات السياسية.
ولفت  المصدر إلى أن الجيش اكتسب خبرات كبيرة فى التعامل والوجود بالشارع المصرى  وهو الدور الذى مارسه بشكل كبير وقت حكم المجلس العسكرى، وبالتالى فدائماً  ما تتدرب القوات على كيفية الانتشار فى الشارع لحفظ الأمن وفض الاشتباكات  خاصة أن نزول القوات المسلحة للشارع من الممكن أن يحدث فى أى لحظة،  وبالتالى فالاستعداد لا بد أن يكون بشكل مستمر ويتم رفع حالة الاستعداد  لأقصى درجة فى الظروف ذات الطبيعة الخاصة مثل توقيت الذكرى الثانية لثورة  25 يناير.
وأشار  المصدر إلى أن خطة القوات المسلحة بالتزامن مع ذكرى الثورة تعتمد على وجود  مكثف للقوات بالمناطق الحدودية خاصة الحدود الشرقية مع الجانب الإسرائيلى  والحدود الغربية مع الجانب الليبى للسيطرة على عمليات تهريب أى أسلحة حيث  يستغل بعض المهربين ظروف الاضطرابات التى تشهدها البلاد ليقوموا بتهريب  أكبر كمية من الأسلحة داخل مصر.
وأضاف  أن حالة الاستنفار تمتد أيضاً إلى القوات البحرية حيث تعلن حالة الاستنفار  لحماية المياه الإقليمية والدفع بالمقاتلات لمراقبة الحدود البحرية.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزبها الحرية والعدالة، حالة الاستنفار داخل  قواعدهما، بعد حصار الألتراس لمقر جريدة الحرية والعدالة، والاعتداء على  مقر «إخوان أون لاين»، موقع الجماعة الرسمى، مساء أمس الأول، وعقد المكتب  التنفيذى للحزب، برئاسة الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى، رئيس الحزب، اجتماعاً، أمس،  لوضع اللمسات النهائية لحماية مقار الحزب مع بداية تظاهرات الذكرى الثانية  لثورة 25 يناير اليوم.
وقال  مجدى عبداللطيف، رئيس التحرير التنفيذى لـ«إخوان أون لاين»: «إن مجهولين  ألقوا قنابل مولوتوف على مقر الموقع بالتوفيقية أدى إلى إشعال النيران فى  باب المقر، وكاد يتسبب فى حدوث اختناق للصحفيين بالموقع»، وأكد إسلام فارس،  عضو لجنة إعلام الإخوان بحلوان: «أن الجماعة أعلنت حالة الاستنفار بشكل  عملى بوجود أعضاء الجماعة فى كل منطقة لعمل فعاليات خدمية من الساعة الـ8  صباحاً حتى الـ8 مساءً، ونحن جاهزون لأى تحرك حسب الأحوال على الأرض».
وقال  الدكتور هشام الدسوقى، عضو الهيئة العليا للحزب: «إن الجماعة والحزب  سيؤمنون مقراتهم من الداخل بالوجود طوال اليومين المقبلين، وقال الدكتور  أحمد عارف، المتحدث الرسمى باسم الجماعة: «إن مكتب الإرشاد قرر بالإجماع  عدم نزول الجماعة إلى ميدان التحرير والنزول للقرى والنجوع لتقديم خدمات  طبية وصحية للمواطنين».
وأضاف  لـ«الوطن: «إن مكتب الإرشاد تابع مجريات حملة معاً نبنى مصر، وتواصل مع  جميع المحافظات لمتابعة ما جرى إنجازه إلى الآن»، موضحاً أن المكتب ناقش  ملفى الخدمات الصحية والمدارس، وقرر اعتماد إصلاح 1800 مدرسة، وتقديم 650  ألف خدمة صحية للمواطنين خلال فترة الحملة.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو «التحرير» يهدمون جزءاً من جدار «قصر العينى»

اشتبكوا مع الشرطة.. و«البلاك  لوك» يتعهد بإسقاط الحواجز المحاصرة للميدان فى ذكرى الثورة كتب : عمرو  حامد تصوير : معتز ذكى منذ 3 دقائق 
طباعة 








 معتصمو التحرير أثناء عملية هدم الجدار 
هدم العشرات  من المعتصمين فى ميدان التحرير، فجر أمس، جزءاً من الجدار الخرسانى العازل  الذى يفصلهم عن الشرطة فى شارع قصر العينى، وسط اشتباكات متقطعة بين  المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى، وذلك قبل ساعات من تظاهرات الذكرى الثانية  لثورة 25 يناير، التى ترفع مطالب «إسقاط النظام والنائب العام». 
وأزال عدد من  الملثمين من مجموعة «البلاك لوك» ذوى «الأقنعة السوداء»، فى الساعات الأولى  من صباح أمس، أول حجرين من الحاجز الخرسانى الموجود فى اتجاه مدخل ميدان  التحرير أمام شارع قصر العينى، بعد اشتباكات مع قوات الأمن التى وقفت خلف  الحاجز الخرسانى أمام مقر مجلس الشورى، واستخدمت القنابل المسيلة للدموع  وبعض الرصاص فى الهواء، ورد عليهم المعتصمون بالمولوتوف والحجارة، ونجم عن  هذه المواجهات عدد من الإصابات الطفيفة نتيجة التراشق بالطوب. 
ورسم الشباب  المعتصم بعض الكتابات المضادة للداخلية بعد انتهاء الاشتباكات، على السور  الخرسانى منها: «الداخلية مش محتاجة تطهير دية محتاجة لطهارة». وقال أحد  شباب «البلاك لوك» الذى رفض ذكر اسمه لـ«الوطن»: إن إزالة حجرين من الحاجز  الخرسانى هى «قرصة ودن»، قبل انطلاق الذكرى الثانية للثورة التى لن تحميهم  فيها الأسوار الخرسانية، وأضاف: «هذه الحواجز التى تحاصر التحرير لن تحمى  النظام من السقوط، وستزال جميعها فى ذكرى الثورة». 
ووضع  المعتصمون الأسلاك الشائكة على عدد من مداخل الميدان باتجاه شارع عمر مكرم  وقصر العينى، بالإضافة لعدد من الحواجز الحديدية التى كتبوا عليها، «يسقط  حكم المرشد». 
وشهد الميدان  نصب أول منصة صباح أمس استعدادا لذكرى الثورة، وأذاعت أحاديث الرئيس الراحل  جمال عبدالناصر عن جماعة الإخوان وعن تواطئهم مع الإنجليز ضد النظام،  بالإضافة لإذاعة عدد من الأغانى الوطنية. 
وبدأ توافد  عدد من المتظاهرين من المحافظات للاعتصام فى ميدان التحرير، وجرى نصب عدد  من الخيام داخل الميدان، وأكد محمد الغلبان الشهير منذ أيام الثورة باسم  «أبوالثوار» بعد أن نصب خيمته: أنه عاد للميدان ولن يرحل إلا بسقوط النظام.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*«الوطن» تنشر خط «سير المظاهرات» فى محافظات الغضب

مسيرات من أمام المساجد تلتقى فى الميادين العامة.. والقوى الثورية فى السويس والغربية تعلن الاعتصام أمام ديوان المحافظةكتب : صالح رمضان وحسن صالح وإبراهيم رشوان ومحمد مقلد وأحمد حفنى وأحمد فتحى ورفيق ناصف منذ 3 دقائق
 طباعة





*
*القوى الثورية تحشد لمسيرات الغضب فى المحافظات «صورة أرشيفية»*​*
رصدت  «الوطن» خريطة تحرك القوى السياسية والثورية فى المحافظات فى مظاهرات  اليوم، وتنطلق المسيرات من المساجد لتلتقى فى الميادين الرئيسية، بينما  أعلنت القوى الثورية فى الغربية والسويس الاعتصام أمام ديوان عام المحافظة.
فى  البحيرة، حشدت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، والحركات الشبابية والثورية، للمشاركة  فى مظاهرات اليوم فى معظم مدن ومراكز المحافظة، للتأكيد على استكمال  الثورة وتحقيق أهدافها، وحددت خط سير المظاهرات من مساجد ناصر «الأتوبيس»  بشبرا، وأبوالريش، والمرادنى بصلاح الدين، وتحسين الصحة بجوار الكوبرى  العلوى، وعمر بن الخطاب ببحرى، والتوبة، تتجه جميعها إلى ميدان الساعة.
ووزعت  جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بياناً بعنوان «شارك فى 25 يناير من أجل استرداد  الثورة من اللى سرقوها». ووزعت حركة شباب 6 أبريل جبهة أحمد ماهر 10 آلاف  نسخة من بيان بعنوان «25 يناير مكملين» لدعوة المواطنين إلى النزول  والمشاركة فى مظاهرات الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، لاستكمال الثورة  والمطالبة بتحقيق أهدافها.
وأعلنت  حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين فى البحيرة مشاركتها فى فعاليات ٢٥ يناير بكفر  الدوار والبحيرة تحت شعار «ثورتنا دائمة»، و«لا لدولة الظلم والفقر».
وفى  أسيوط، أعلنت كافة القوى المدنية والتيارات السياسية والثورية عن خطة  الحشد لمسيرات اليوم التى تبدأ بالمبيت فى ميدان المجذوب فى وسط المدينة ثم  صلاة الظهر، وبعدها تنطلق المسيرات لتجوب شوارع المحافظة للتأكيد على  أهداف الثورة.
وأكد  المتحدث الرسمى لـ6 أبريل أن القوى الثورية ترفض استخدام تعبير الاحتفال،  وتؤكد سلمية التظاهر. ودشن الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى حملة  «كاذبون» استعداداً لحشد المواطنين لمظاهرات يوم 25 يناير المقبل مستخدمين  عروض شاشات وداتا شو لفيديوهات تبين عدم صدق الإخوان فى وعودهم. فى المقابل  رفض حزب النور والدعوة السلفية فى أسيوط المشاركة فى أى فعاليات، وأوضح  الحزب أن ظروف البلاد لا تحتمل الاحتفالات أو المظاهرات.
وفى  القليوبية، أعلنت جبهة الإنقاذ المشاركة فى مظاهرات 25 يناير فى الذكرى  الثانية للثورة فى ميدان التحرير من أجل إسقاط الدستور الذى وضعه الرئيس  وجماعته. ودعا بيان الجبهة المواطنين إلى ضرورة النزول للمشاركة فى مظاهرات  استكمال أهداف الثورة، وأعلن الدكتور محمد سليم رئيس لجنة الوفد فى  القليوبية والمنسق العام لجبهة الإنقاذ بالمحافظة أنه تقرر تخصيص أتوبيسات  لكل مراكز ومدن المحافظة، وحشد أعضاء الجبهة وأحزابها بالقرى والمدن أمام  الوحدات المحلية للمراكز والأقسام وديوان عام المحافظة، والتحرك إلى ميدان  التحرير. فيما دعا عدد من الحركات المدنية والثورية بالقليوبية إلى التجمع  أمام محطة قطار بنها، وتنظيم مظاهرة عقب صلاة الجمعة وبعدها ركوب القطار  إلى القاهرة للمشاركة فى المظاهرات بالتحرير. فى المقابل دعا حزب الحرية  والعدالة فى المحافظة برئاسة محسن راضى أمين الحزب للمشاركة فى الاحتفال  بذكرى الثورة عن طريق مليونية الخير التى تتمثل فى تقديم الخدمات  الاجتماعية، والطبية، والمجتمعية فى القرى والمدن. وبدأ الحزب بالتعاون مع  مستشفى الرحمة فى شبين القناطر بتنظيم قافلة طبية شاملة بجميع التخصصات من  الساعة الـ«10 صباحاً وحتى الـ6 مساء» بالمستشفى، بأجر رمزى (5 جنيهات)  للكشف.
وقال  عبدالحكيم الديب أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة فى بنها إن الحزب قرر عدم  التظاهر أو الخروج إلى ميدان التحرير وفضّل المشاركة الإيجابية، وتقديم  أعمال خدمية للمواطنين. من جانبها أعلنت محافظة ومديرية أمن القليوبية حالة  الطوارئ القصوى، وقرر اللواء محمود يسرى مدير الأمن وقف إجازات الضباط  والأفراد، وحذر من الخروج على الشرعية أو مخالفة القانون، ونقلت مديرية  الأمن كميات من الأسلحة والذخيرة إلى مخازن المديرية لتسهيل تأمينها، كما  نقلت عدداً من المساجين الخطرين إلى السجون العمومية شديدة الحراسة.
وفى  كفر الشيخ، أعلن التيار الشعبى أن المظاهرات ستنطلق من أمام المساجد،  وتنتهى باعتصام مفتوح أمام مبنى ديوان عام المحافظة. وقال رضا الغزى  القيادى فى حزب الكرامة إنه تم تسيير سيارات بمكبرات صوت لحشد الجماهير  للمشاركة فى المظاهرات، وحاول أعضاء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التصدى لها  إلا أن المواطنين أصروا على مواصلة النداء بمكبرات الصوت وتصدوا للإخوان.
وفى  السويس، أعلن 16 حركة ثورية وحزباً مدنياً خطة المظاهرات التى تبدأ بـ3  مسيرات عقب صلاة الجمعة؛ الأولى تنطلق من مسجد الشهداء فى حى السويس،  والثانية من مسجد الغريب، للتجمع فى ميدان الشهداء، ومسيرة ثالثة ينظمها  شباب حركة «الاتحاد العام للعاطلين» يرتدون خلالها الملابس السوداء، وتنطلق  المسيرة حتى مبنى محافظة السويس للمطالبة باستكمال أهداف الثور. وقرر  الثوار أداء صلاة الغائب على أرواح شهداء الثورة فى ميدان الشهداء، وتنظيم  سلاسل بشرية.
وفى  طنطا، وزع شباب حركة الكتلة الثورية بياناً لحث المواطنين على المشاركة فى  المظاهرات والاعتصام المفتوح أمام المحافظة لحين إسقاط النظام الإخوانى،  والانضمام إلى المسيرات التى تنطلق من أمام مسجد السيد البدوى، والشيخة  صباح، وميدان المحطة.
وفى  الدقهلية، أعلن حزب المستقلين الجدد أن يوم 25 يناير قد يكون نقطة فارقة  فى تغيير موازين القوة فى الشارع السياسى المصرى، وقال الدكتور هشام عنانى  وكيل المؤسسين: «يوم 25 يناير فرصة للمعارضة لتوحيد الصفوف».
وفى  بورسعيد، امتزجت الدعوة لمظاهرات يوم 25 يناير بثورة غضب ألتراس النادى  المصرى وأهالى المتهمين واتفقت ملامحها مع استمرار رفض الظلم والفساد،  والمطالبة بالعدالة الاجتماعية.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

توقفت منذ قليل الاشتباكات الدائرة بين قوات الأمن ومتظاهرى التحرير المتواجدين بشارع القصر العينى.

جاء ذلك  بعد قيام المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير بالصعود أعلى الجدار العازل  الكائن بآخر الشارع، وإلقاء الحجارة على أفراد الأمن المتواجدين خلف  الجدار.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

جابت مسيرة مكونة من عشرات المتظاهرين أرجاء ميدان التحرير للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام ورحيل الرئيس محمد مرسى.التفاصيل..


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

بدأ العشرات من المتظاهرين فى التوافد صباح اليوم الجمعة على ميدان التحرير،  لإحياء ذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، والتى دعت إليها الحركات والقوى  الثورية لتحقيق مطالب الثورة


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

شهد ميدان التحرير استعدادات مكثفة صباح اليوم الجمعة استعدادا للمظاهرات  التى سيشهدها الميدان بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير البيضاء،  والتى دعت إليها العديد من الأحزاب والقوى والحركات السياسية الليبرالية  والمدنية وعارضتها القوى والأحزاب الإسلامية.

وتتزايد أعداد المتظاهرين الذين يشاركون فى مظاهرات اليوم للمطالبة بالقصاص  لشهداء الثورة، وإعادة المحاكمات فى قضايا قتل المتظاهرين، وتطهير وزارة  الداخلية، وإقالة حكومة د. هشام قنديل، وإقالة النائب العام المستشار طلعت  عبد الله، وتعديل المواد الخلافية فى الدستور وإعادة صياغته، ووضع حدين  أدنى وأقصى للأجور، وفرض رقابة على الأسعار، بينما يطالب البعض بإسقاط نظام  الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.

ومن أبرز المشاركين فى مظاهرات اليوم أحزاب الدستور، والمصريين الأحرار،  والوفد، والتحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، والمصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى، وحركات  شباب 6 أبريل، والاشتراكيين الثوريين، والجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، وكفاية،  وشباب من أجل العدالة والحرية، واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، واتحاد شباب الثورة.

وعلى الجانب الآخر، أعلنت أحزاب وقوى التيار الإسلامى عدم مشاركتها فى  مظاهرات اليوم وفى مقدمتها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والجماعة الإسلامية،  والجبهة السلفية، وأحزاب الحرية والعدالة، والبناء والتنمية، والنور؛ بينما  أعلن حزب الحرية والعدالة عن اعتزامه زراعة عدد ضخم من الأشجار كأفضل  احتفال بذكرى الثورة من جانب ورمزا لدرء الفتنة من جانب آخر.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

حيى ملايين المصريين اليوم الذكرى الثانية، لثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير  المجيدة، وذلك فى احتفاليات وتجمعات تشهدها جميع محافظات مصر وميادينها،


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

قتحم مجهولون، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، ميدان التحرير من  ناحية شارع طلعت حرب، حيث قاموا بإطلاق عدد من طلقات الخرطوش على  المتظاهرين،التفاصيل..


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

أعلن باسل عادل عضو لجنة تيسير الأعمال بحزب الدستور، مشاركته فى تظاهرات  اليوم من خلال التحرك فى مسيرة من ميدان روكسى بعد صلاه الجمعة إلى قصر  الاتحادية


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

أكدت الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الدستور، أن الدكتور البرادعى سينطلق من مسيرة مسجد مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين والمتجهة إلى ميدان التحرير،


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

انطلقت مسيرة تجوب أرجاء ميدان التحرير، صباح اليوم الجمعة، فى إطار فعاليات إحياء الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير.

وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة "يا حرية فينك فينك حكم المرشد بينى وبينك" و"  شد حيلك يا بلد الحرية بتتولد" و"اشهد يا ميدان التحرير احنا اللى صنعنا  التغيير".

فيما قام عدد من المجهولين والملثمين برشق قوات الأمن المتواجدة خلف الجدار الخراسانى فى شارع الشيخ ريحان بالحجارة .


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*القاهرة: الأناضول
شددت أجهزة الأمن المصرية إجراءاتها، اليوم الجمعة، في   كافة مدن شمال سيناء، بشمال شرق مصر، الواقعة على الحدود مع قطاع غزة   وإسرائيل.
وبحسب مراسل "الأناضول" فقد شيدت الأجهزة الأمنية السواتر   الرملية حول المقرات الأمنية، وكثفت الحراسات، وشوهد انتشار مدرعات الجيش   والشرطة، كما انتشرت القناصة فوق أسطح البنايات الحكومية في كافة مدن   المحافظة.
 ويأتي هذا تزامنا مع حلول الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25  يناير/كانون الثاني،  التي توافق اليوم، وسط خشية من اندلاع أعمال عنف أو  حدوث اشتباكات أو  اختراقات أمنية خلال المظاهرات المنتظر خروجها.
 وفي المقابل تشهد الشوارع حالة من الهدوء في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

* عاجل || أحد مصابي القصر العيني ألان بعد استمرار الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن.!
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*بالفيديو عاجل شاهدوا الحريق الهائل بمبني هيئة السكك الحديدية ولن تصدق من اعلن مسئوليته عن هذا الحريق ؟* 
*





*[YOUTUBE]NssdcbuMnlk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*




                          خط «سير المظاهرات» فى محافظات الغضب* 

*رصدت  «الوطن» خريطة تحرك القوى السياسية والثورية فى المحافظات فى مظاهرات  اليوم، وتنطلق المسيرات من المساجد لتلتقى فى الميادين الرئيسية، بينما  أعلنت القوى الثورية فى الغربية والسويس الاعتصام أمام ديوان عام المحافظة.*
*فى البحيرة، حشدت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، والحركات الشبابية والثورية،  للمشاركة فى مظاهرات اليوم فى معظم مدن ومراكز المحافظة، للتأكيد على  استكمال الثورة وتحقيق أهدافها، وحددت خط سير المظاهرات من مساجد ناصر  «الأتوبيس» بشبرا، وأبوالريش، والمرادنى بصلاح الدين، وتحسين الصحة بجوار  الكوبرى العلوى، وعمر بن الخطاب ببحرى، والتوبة، تتجه جميعها إلى ميدان  الساعة.*
*ووزعت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بياناً بعنوان «شارك فى 25 يناير من أجل  استرداد الثورة من اللى سرقوها». ووزعت حركة شباب 6 أبريل جبهة أحمد ماهر  10 آلاف نسخة من بيان بعنوان «25 يناير مكملين» لدعوة المواطنين إلى النزول  والمشاركة فى مظاهرات الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، لاستكمال الثورة  والمطالبة بتحقيق أهدافها.*
*وأعلنت حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين فى البحيرة مشاركتها فى فعاليات ٢٥  يناير بكفر الدوار والبحيرة تحت شعار «ثورتنا دائمة»، و«لا لدولة الظلم  والفقر».*
*وفى أسيوط، أعلنت كافة القوى المدنية والتيارات السياسية والثورية عن  خطة الحشد لمسيرات اليوم التى تبدأ بالمبيت فى ميدان المجذوب فى وسط  المدينة ثم صلاة الظهر، وبعدها تنطلق المسيرات لتجوب شوارع المحافظة  للتأكيد على أهداف الثورة.*
*وأكد المتحدث الرسمى لـ6 أبريل أن القوى الثورية ترفض استخدام تعبير  الاحتفال، وتؤكد سلمية التظاهر. ودشن الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى  حملة «كاذبون» استعداداً لحشد المواطنين لمظاهرات يوم 25 يناير المقبل  مستخدمين عروض شاشات وداتا شو لفيديوهات تبين عدم صدق الإخوان فى وعودهم.  فى المقابل رفض حزب النور والدعوة السلفية فى أسيوط المشاركة فى أى  فعاليات، وأوضح الحزب أن ظروف البلاد لا تحتمل الاحتفالات أو المظاهرات.*
*وفى القليوبية، أعلنت جبهة الإنقاذ المشاركة فى مظاهرات 25 يناير فى  الذكرى الثانية للثورة فى ميدان التحرير من أجل إسقاط الدستور الذى وضعه  الرئيس وجماعته. ودعا بيان الجبهة المواطنين إلى ضرورة النزول للمشاركة فى  مظاهرات استكمال أهداف الثورة، وأعلن الدكتور محمد سليم رئيس لجنة الوفد فى  القليوبية والمنسق العام لجبهة الإنقاذ بالمحافظة أنه تقرر تخصيص أتوبيسات  لكل مراكز ومدن المحافظة، وحشد أعضاء الجبهة وأحزابها بالقرى والمدن أمام  الوحدات المحلية للمراكز والأقسام وديوان عام المحافظة، والتحرك إلى ميدان  التحرير. فيما دعا عدد من الحركات المدنية والثورية بالقليوبية إلى التجمع  أمام محطة قطار بنها، وتنظيم مظاهرة عقب صلاة الجمعة وبعدها ركوب القطار  إلى القاهرة للمشاركة فى المظاهرات بالتحرير. فى المقابل دعا حزب الحرية  والعدالة فى المحافظة برئاسة محسن راضى أمين الحزب للمشاركة فى الاحتفال  بذكرى الثورة عن طريق مليونية الخير التى تتمثل فى تقديم الخدمات  الاجتماعية، والطبية، والمجتمعية فى القرى والمدن. وبدأ الحزب بالتعاون مع  مستشفى الرحمة فى شبين القناطر بتنظيم قافلة طبية شاملة بجميع التخصصات من  الساعة الـ«10 صباحاً وحتى الـ6 مساء» بالمستشفى، بأجر رمزى (5 جنيهات)  للكشف.*
*وقال عبدالحكيم الديب أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة فى بنها إن الحزب قرر  عدم التظاهر أو الخروج إلى ميدان التحرير وفضّل المشاركة الإيجابية، وتقديم  أعمال خدمية للمواطنين. من جانبها أعلنت محافظة ومديرية أمن القليوبية  حالة الطوارئ القصوى، وقرر اللواء محمود يسرى مدير الأمن وقف إجازات الضباط  والأفراد، وحذر من الخروج على الشرعية أو مخالفة القانون، ونقلت مديرية  الأمن كميات من الأسلحة والذخيرة إلى مخازن المديرية لتسهيل تأمينها، كما  نقلت عدداً من المساجين الخطرين إلى السجون العمومية شديدة الحراسة.*
*وفى كفر الشيخ، أعلن التيار الشعبى أن المظاهرات ستنطلق من أمام  المساجد، وتنتهى باعتصام مفتوح أمام مبنى ديوان عام المحافظة. وقال رضا  الغزى القيادى فى حزب الكرامة إنه تم تسيير سيارات بمكبرات صوت لحشد  الجماهير للمشاركة فى المظاهرات، وحاول أعضاء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  التصدى لها إلا أن المواطنين أصروا على مواصلة النداء بمكبرات الصوت وتصدوا  للإخوان.*
*وفى السويس، أعلن 16 حركة ثورية وحزباً مدنياً خطة المظاهرات التى تبدأ  بـ3 مسيرات عقب صلاة الجمعة؛ الأولى تنطلق من مسجد الشهداء فى حى السويس،  والثانية من مسجد الغريب، للتجمع فى ميدان الشهداء، ومسيرة ثالثة ينظمها  شباب حركة «الاتحاد العام للعاطلين» يرتدون خلالها الملابس السوداء، وتنطلق  المسيرة حتى مبنى محافظة السويس للمطالبة باستكمال أهداف الثور. وقرر  الثوار أداء صلاة الغائب على أرواح شهداء الثورة فى ميدان الشهداء، وتنظيم  سلاسل بشرية.*
*وفى طنطا، وزع شباب حركة الكتلة الثورية بياناً لحث المواطنين على  المشاركة فى المظاهرات والاعتصام المفتوح أمام المحافظة لحين إسقاط النظام  الإخوانى، والانضمام إلى المسيرات التى تنطلق من أمام مسجد السيد البدوى،  والشيخة صباح، وميدان المحطة.*
*وفى الدقهلية، أعلن حزب المستقلين الجدد أن يوم 25 يناير قد يكون نقطة  فارقة فى تغيير موازين القوة فى الشارع السياسى المصرى، وقال الدكتور هشام  عنانى وكيل المؤسسين: «يوم 25 يناير فرصة للمعارضة لتوحيد الصفوف».*
*وفى بورسعيد، امتزجت الدعوة لمظاهرات يوم 25 يناير بثورة غضب ألتراس  النادى المصرى وأهالى المتهمين واتفقت ملامحها مع استمرار رفض الظلم  والفساد، والمطالبة بالعدالة الاجتماعية.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل || تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع الشيخ ريحان المؤدي لوزارة الداخلية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VyJvU2kMO-g[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*أكدت حركة "البلاك بلوك المصرية" أنها تسعى لحماية وتأمين المنشآت اليوم فى ذكري الثورة ، لافتين إلى أنهم لن يبدأوا بإستخدام العنف مع أحد . 

وقال أدمن الصفحة الرسمية للبلاك فى تدوبنة لهم عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" : " نحن البلاك بلوك لسنا ضد قوات الشرطة ولا ضد قوات الجيش ونقف معهم، ولكن إذا تعرضوا لنا فلن يكون هناك رحمة". 

وتابع الأدمن : " نحن لسنا مخربون لممتلكات عامة يدفع ثمنها الشعب ونحن منهم ، ونحن ندافع عن الثورة ولن نترك أى شخص متأسلم يتاجر بالدين.

ونفت الحركة ما يتردد بشأن تبعيتها لبعض الأحزاب المعادية للإخوان المسلمين ،مشيرين إلى أنهم شباب مستقل ثورى فقط.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*قام  أمس عشرات الشباب بالمحلة الكبرى، بإشعال النيران بلافتات حزب الحرية  والعدالة الذراع السياسي لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين وحزب الوسط ، بعد أن  قاموا بدهسها بالاقدام، مطالبين بإسقاط النظام الاخوانى .
وردد المتظاهرون هتافات منها: "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، و"أرحل .. أرحل ".





​
​*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*شهد ميدان التحرير توافد عدد من المتظاهرين للمشاركة في فعاليات الذكرى الثانية لاندلاع ثورة 25 يناير.
بدأت الاحتفالات   في الساعات الأولى من الصباح، بغناء المعتصمين أغاني وطنية، واشتعلت  هتافات  "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، إضافة إلى "ارحل.. ارحل
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*غادرت  أسرة  الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، منزلها الكائن بمنطقة فلل  الجامعة  بالزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية، في ظل التظاهرات التي دعا لها الشباب،  اليوم،  في ذكرى اندلاع ثورة 25 يناير، وذلك تحسبا لأية أعمال عنف. كما  غادر أفراد  أسرة أحمد فهمي، رئيس مجلس الشورى، منزلهما المجاور لمنزل أسرة  مرسي.
وقال الدكتور   أحمد جابر الحاج، القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن أفراد الجماعة   يستعدون لتأمين مقرات الحزب على مستوى المحافظة، في حال تراخي الشرطة أو   تقصيرها عن حماية المقرات، مشيرا إلى أن الشباب شكلوا فرقا للتمركز داخل   المقرات لحماية المقرات بالتناوب، لافتا إلى أنه في حالة تفاقم الأمور   سيقوم الشباب بتشكيل دروع بشرية أمام المقرات.
وأضاف أن أي   محاولة للهجوم على مقرات الحزب ستؤدي لإحداث حالة من الفوضى، موضحا أن ذلك   يعد جريمة ليس لها علاقة بالاحتجاج السلمي وتندرج تحت قانون العقوبات.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

يقوم المتظاهرون فى ميدان التحرير بالهتاف المتواصل تمهيدا لبدء المظاهرات  التى يشهدها الميدان اليوم بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير.

وتجمع معظم المتظاهرين بالمنطقة المواجهة لمجمع التحرير ببداية شارع الفلكى  مرددين العديد من الهتافات التى تعبر عن مطالبهم ومن بينها، "الشعب يريد  إسقاط النظام"، و"أنا مش كافر أنا مش ملحد" و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"،  و"لنجيب حقهم لنموت زيهم"، و"يا رئيس الجمهورية فين وعودك الثورية"،"يا  بلدنا ثورى ثورى مش عاوزين إعلان دستورى"، و"شدى حيلك يا بلد الحرية  بتتولد".

وعلى صعيد آخر، ما زالت كافة المداخل المؤدية إلى ميدان التحرير من شوارع  محمد محمود وعمر مكرم قصر النيل والفلكى وعبد المنعم رياض خالية من أفراد  اللجان الشعبية الذين دأبوا على الانتشار مبكرا عند تلك المداخل أثناء  المظاهرات للاطلاع على هويات الوافدين إلى الميدان، فى الوقت الذى بدأت فيه  أعداد الباعة الجائلين الوافدين إلى الميدان فى التزايد لاستغلال مظاهرات  اليوم فى ترويج بضاعتهم على المتظاهرين.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

يقود سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين، مسيرة من المحامين عقب صلاة ظهر الجمعة،  تنطلق من أمام النقابة العامة للمحامين بشارع رمسيس، وتتجه إلى ميدان  التحرير، للمشاركة فى فعاليات الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، تحت شعار  "الثورة مستمرة.. الثورة صامدة"، ويؤدى "عاشور" صلاة الجمعة بمسجد النقابة.

وفى السياق ذاته، انتقد أعضاء مجلس نقابة المحامين المنتمون لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، دعوة "عاشور" للخروج بمسيرة من النقابة، وقالوا إن النقيب له  مواقف يأخذها منفرداً بصفته الشخصية، وأن المتحدث الرسمى للنقابة، هو محمد  الدماطى، وكيل أول النقابة، الذى اختاره المجلس ليمثل النقابة، نتيجة خلط  "عاشور" بين مواقفه السياسية والعمل النقابى، بحسب قولهم.

وقال فتحى تميم، وكيل نقابة المحامين، وعضو اللجنة القانونية بحزب الحرية  والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن نقيب المحامين  ينتمى للثورة المضادة، وكان يؤيد العسكر دائما من جمال عبد الناصر حتى  المجلس العسكرى السابق، متوقعا عدم إقبال المحامين على المشاركة فى المسيرة  التى دعا إليها "عاشور".

وأضاف "تميم" أن المحامى رجل قانون، ويحصل على حقوقه ومطالبه بالقانون وليس  بالوقفات الاحتجاجية والمظاهرات، واصفا مظاهرات اليوم بأنها تدعو للفوضى  وإسقاط مصر.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

سادت حالة من الهدوء التام أمام مقر مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بالمقطم، قبل ساعات من بدء المظاهرات التى دعت لها عدد من القوى السياسية  لإحياء ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، ولم يتواجد أى من قوات الأمن المركزى أو أفراد  من الشرطة أمام المقر حتى هذه اللحظة.

وشهدت المنطقة المحيطة بمقر المكتب تواجد اثنين فقط من أفراد الشرطة وهم  الملتزمون بحراسة المكتب منذ فترة طويلة بعد الهجوم على المقر من قبل، وحتى  الآن لم يصل أى من قيادات الجماعة إلى المقر.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

أعلن اللواء عادل رفعت، مدير أمن السويس، عن رفع درجة الاستعداد القصوى  والاستنفار الأمنى بمنطقة المجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس داخل حدود المحافظة  حتى محافظة الإسماعيلية شمالا، وخليج السويس جنوبا، وزيادة عمليات التأمين  بالتنسيق مع قوات الجيش الثالث الميدانى، وذلك مع الساعات الأولى لصباح  اليوم الجمعة، مع انطلاق فعاليات ومظاهرات القوى السياسية والثورية.

وتابع مدير الأمن فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أنهم رفعوا درجة الاستنفار  الأمنى بنفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى، موضحاً أن هناك عددا من القيادات الأمنية  تتابع الموقف وعمليات تفتيش السيارات والتأمين من هناك، مؤكدا أن التعليمات  صدرت لقوات التأمين بالضرب بيد من حديد على كل من يحاول العبث أو تخريب  هذا المرفق الحيوى.

وأضاف مدير الأمن أن هناك عددا من الأكمنة تم وضعها بطريق السويس القاهرة  الصحراوى والإسماعيلية للتفتيش، والتأكد من السيارات المتجهة من وإلى  السويس، كما تم رفع درجة التأمين بطريق العين السخنة وكافة القرى السياحية  هناك، موضحاً أن هناك 10 دوريات تؤمن المحافظة داخليا، وهناك قوات سوف تؤمن  المظاهرات حتى لا تحدث أى اشتباكات أو عمليات تخريب.

على جانب آخر، أعلنت مديرية الصحة حالة الطوارئ بشكل رسمى مع الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم.

وأكد الدكتور محمد العزيزى وكيل وزارة الصحة بالمحافظة أن جميع المستشفيات فى أتم حالات الاستعداد.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*زداد  اتساع الحريق بجراج السفارة الأمريكية المجاور لكنيسة قصر الدوبارة،  ويحاول المتظاهرون السيطرة عليه، بمساعدة المتواجدين بكنيسة قصر الدوبارة  من عاملين وأطباء المستشفى الميدانى.

وقال عماد  ماهر، مدير العلاقات العامة بكنيسة قصر الدوبارة، لـ"بوابة الأهرام" إنهم  قاموا بجمع كل طفايات الحريق من الكنيسة وعددها 10 وسيطروا علي حوالي 80 %  من الحريق، وأضاف أنه طلب المطافئ ولم تأت حتى الآن، برغم مرور نصف ساعة  على اندلاعه.

كان حريق كبير  قد اندلع في أحد الجراجات التابعة للسفارة الأمريكية رصد شهود عيان قبل  قليل لـ"بوابة الأهرام": إن هناك أشخاص مجهولين تسللوا للمبني ومعهم أسلحة  بيضاء، وحدث الحريق فيما تصاعدت الأدخنة، ويحاول المتظاهرون وعدد من  المتواجدين بكنيسة قصر الدوبارة دخول المبني لإطفاء الحريق.
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

شكلت مجموعة من القوى السياسية بالقائد إبراهيم  بالإسكندرية، سلسلة بشرية فى أولى فعاليات مظاهرات اليوم 25 يناير، ووقفوا  على قضبان ترام وسط الإسكندرية بمحطة القائد إبراهيم وقطعوا الطريق.
 
من جهة أخرى، بدأ العشرات فى التوافد على ميدان القائد إبراهيم، للمشاركة  فى مظاهرات اليوم من كافة القوى السياسية والحزبية والثورية بالمحافظة.
 
كان ميدان القائد إبراهيم قد شهد مساء أمس، إقامة 4 خيام بحديقة الخالدين،  للإعلان عن اعتصام مفتوح، لحين إسقاط النظام، شارك بها حركة تغيير والجبهة  الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر وحزب التجمع.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

تنطلق اليوم بالإسكندرية عدد من المسيرات المشاركة فى فعاليات 25 يناير،  حيث تخرج 4 مسيرات رئيسية، الأولى من أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم، حيث تحتشد  القوى السياسية والثورية والحزبية بالإسكندرية، كما تنطلق مسيرة أخرى  يقودها حزب الدستور وحركة شباب 6 إبريل من مسجد شرق المجينة أمام كنيسة  القديسين بمنطقة سيدى بشر شرق الإسكندرية، كما تنطلق مسيرة ثالثة من أمام  مزلقان باكوس تضم كافة المشاركين من المناطق الشعبية شرق الإسكندرية.

كما تنطلق مسيرة طلابية حاشدة ظهراً من أمام مبنى إدارة جامعة الإسكندرية  بالشاطبى، يشارك بها طلاب حركة كفاية وطلاب حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين  وحركة فكرة الطلابية وطلاب حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى.

وأعلنت حركة شباب 6 إبريل بالإسكندرية مشاركتها فى مظاهرات 25 يناير من  ميدان جيهان مسجد شرق المدينة عقب صلاة الجمعة، لاستكمال أهداف الثورة وليس  للاحتفال، وأشارت فى بيان صادر عنها إلى أن أهداف الثورة (عيش حرية عدالة  اجتماعية دستور يعبر عن كل المصرين وليس جماعة)، لم تتحقق بعد، وأكدت  الحركة أنها ستطالب بالقصاص وبإسقاط الدستور المعيب، الذى يمثل جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين فقط، وإقالة الحكومة، خاصة فى ظل زيادة البطالة وسوء حال  التعليم والمرور والقمامة والأمن وارتفاع الأسعار والفساد.

وأشارت الحركة إلى أن النظام الحالى يستخدم نفس أساليب النظام السابق التى قامت الثورة من أجلها وضاعت حقوق الشهداء.
ودعا حزب الدستور بالإسكندرية جموع الشعب السكندرى للمشاركة مع جميع القوى  السياسية للمشاركة فى التظاهرات السلمية فى الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير،  بانطلاق مسيرتين الأولى من أمام كنيسة القديسين والثانية من أمام مسجد  القائد إبراهيم.

وأشار الحزب إلى أن عامين تقريباً قد مرا على ثورة 25 يناير، ولم يتحقق شىء  من أهدافها، عامان ولا شىء يتغير إلا إلى الأسوأ فى ظل حكم جماعة الإخوان.

كما دعا حزب المصريين الأحرار بالإسكندرية جموع الشعب المصرى للتظاهر  السلمى بجميع الميادين يوم 25 من يناير، وذلك للتأكيد على استكمال الثورة  وتحقيق أهدافها ومطالبها، وللتعبير عن غضبهم من الحالة التى آلت إليها  البلاد، والمطالبة بإسقاط الدستور الباطل الذى لا يمثل المصريين، وإقالة  حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، وتشكيل حكومة ائتلافية قادرة على وضع حلول  وآليات جديدة تُخرج البلاد من الأزمة الراهنة، والمطالبة أيضاً بالقصاص  العادل للشهداء، وتحقيق عدالة اجتماعية حقيقية يشعر المواطن البسيط من  خلالها بأن هناك دولة قادرة على تلبية احتياجاته.

وأكدت حركة كفاية على أن يوم 25 يناير هو ليس ثورة بمعنى انقلاب، لكن هو  ثورة ضد الحكومة للتأكيد على الحقوق واستكمالا لتحقيق أهداف الثورة.

وأشارت الحركة إلى أنه، وبعد مرور عامين للأسف، سوف يشارك المتظاهرون  للمطالبة بنفس المطالب وبنفس الأهداف وبنفس الحلم ونفس الروح ونفس الإصرار  (عيش - حرية - عدالة اجتماعية).

وأعلن التيار الشعبى بالإسكندرية المشاركة بالمسيرتين المنطلقتين من أمام  مسجد القائد إبراهيم، والأخرى المنطلقة من مسجد شرق المدينة.

أما الجبهة الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر فأكدت فى بيانها على أنه لن يبقى  الآن سوى التصدى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين سوى يوم 25 يناير لرفض دستورهم  ورفض حكومتهم ورفض رئيسها. وقالت الجبهة الشعبية، "لن تدخر جماعة الإخوان  الجهد ولن تضيع الوقت، ولن تعطى الفرصة لأحد لإيقاف مخطط تمكين الجماعة فى  الحكم سواء بشكل شرعى أو غير شرعى.

يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى أعلنت فيه عدد من القوى المدنية بالإسكندرية  الاعتصام بميدان القائد إبراهيم (حديقة الخالدين) لحين إسقاط النظام وإقامة  خيام تضم ممثلى عدد من القوى المدنية، منها حركة تغيير والجبهة الشعبية  لمناهضة أخونة مصر وحزب التجمع.

بالميدان منذ مساء أمس، حيث قال إيهاب القسطاوى منسق عام حركة (تغيير)  بالإسكندرية، "إن اعتصامنا سوف يظل قائماً حتى سقوط النظام، وتحقيقاً  لمطالب الثورة التى انقضى عليها عامان دون تحقيق مطالبها".

 كما أكد "القسطاوى" أنه فى حالة أى اعتداءات من جانب جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين المسلحة على ثوار 25 يناير القادم سيكون هناك رد فعل حاسما.

من جهة أخرى، أصدر التيار الليبرالى المصرى بالإسكندرية بيانا اليوم دعا  فيه الرئيس محمد مرسى للتنحى عن رئاسة البلاد، وأعلن عن مشاركته فى الذكرى  الثانية للثورة، رافعا شعارات نحو بناء نظام سياسى جديد وتحقيق أهداف ثورة  25 يناير والقصاص العادل.

ودعا التيار الليبرالى الفصائل الإسلامية التى طفت على سطح الحياة السياسية  عقب سقوط نظام مبارك العودة لطريق الدعوة الوسطية الصحيحة وتـرك العمل  السياسى، فالخلط بين الدين والسياسة طوال الفترة السابقة قد أساء للدين  وأدى للانحراف بمسار الثورة.

 وحذر التيار الليبرالى الجماعة الإسلامية وحازمون "حلفاء السلطة" من  الدعوة للجهاد المسلح فى حال إسقاط الرئيس بثورة شعبية، فهذا الأمر يدفع  بالأمور قدما نحو عسكرة المجتمع لمواجهة هذه الدعوات غير المسئولة، والتى  تستوجب الملاحقة القانونية، وهى كاشفة فى ذات الوقت بأن هذه الفصائل  الإسلامية ليست مؤهلة لممارسة العمل السياسى السلمى.

فى المقابل، شهدت مقار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومقار حزب الحرية والعدالة،  استنفارا أمنيا كبيرا، حيث قامت الجماعة بحشد أعضائها من سن 19 – 35 عاما،  للتوزيع على جميع مقار الإخوان المسلمين والحزب بمختلف أحياء الإسكندرية،  والوقوف أمامها لحمايتها وهم يرتدون زيا موحدا "فسفورى" اللون كتبوا عليه  حزب الحرية والعدالة تحسباً لأى محاولة لاقتحامه.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

شهد ميدان التحرير توافد عدد كبير من المتظاهرين للمشاركة فى إحياء الذكرى  الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، للمطالبة بإسقاط الدستور وتعديل قانون الانتخابات،  وإقالة حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل.

وتجمع المئات من المتظاهرين بمنتصف الميدان حاملين أعلام مصر، مرددين  هتافات مناهضة للرئيس محمد مرسى وللجماعات الإسلامية منها "الشعب يريد  إسقاط النظام.. يا حرية فينك فينك حكم المرشد بينا وبينك.. عبد الناصر  قالها زمان الإخوان ملهمش أمان.. اقتل واحد اقتل 100 مش هتنسونا القضية".

وفى سياق متصل وزع عدد من الشباب بيانا حمل اسم جبهة الخلاص الثورى، طالبت  فيه المتظاهرين بالاعتصام بجميع ميادين مصر، وحول قصر الاتحادية ومجلس  الوزراء، حتى رحيل حكومة قنديل، وتشكيل حكومة ثورية مؤقتة تحقق أهداف  الثورة، مطالبين المعتصمين بالحفاظ على المنشآت، لأنها ملك الشعب وليست  لجماعة الإخوان.

وأبدى عدد كبير من ركاب محطة مترو السادات، استياءهم، لتعرضهم لحالات  اختناقات وعدم القدرة على التنفس داخل المحطة، بسبب دخان القنابل المسيلة  للدموع التى يملأ أجواء المحطة، وذلك بعد إلقاء قوات الأمن عددا كبيرا من  القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين لإجبارهم على التراجع لاستكمال بناء  جدار شارع قصر العينى.

فيما تواجدت 5 سيارات إسعاف بجوار مسجد عمر مكرم، لتقديم الإسعافات الأولية فى حال وقوع أى إصابات.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*قال  وزير الاتصالات عاطف حلمى، إن رئيس الحكومة هشام قنديل وجّه جهات سيادية  لتوفير طيف ترددى جديد للمحمول فى الميادين العامة، والتى تشهد تجمعات  كبيرة أثناء الاحتفالات بالذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، حيث يشغل الحيز  الترددى فى مصر كل من الجيش، والإذاعة والتليفزيون، وشركات المحمول، بنسب  مختلفة.

وأشار الوزير فى مقابلة هاتفية لوكالة الأناضول للأنباء اليوم الجمعة، إلى  أن الترددات الجديدة ستزيد سيعات شبكات المحمول الثلاثة العاملة فى مصر،  موبينيل - فودافون - اتصالات، فى الميادين العامة بنسبة تتراوح ما بين الـ  15 و20 %، مضيفا ان الوزارة عقدت غرفة عمليات داخل المرفق القومى لتنظيم  الاتصالات بداية من مساء أمس الخميس وستمتد حتى انتهاء الاحتفالات، لمتابعة  جودة شبكات المحمول بأماكن التجمعات فى كل ميادين مصر".

وقال الوزير إن غرفة العمليات تضم ممثلى وزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا  المعلومات برئاسة الوزير نفسه، والمرفق القومى لتنظيم الاتصالات، والذى  ينظم حركة الاتصالات فى مصر، وممثلى شركات الهاتف المحمول الثلاثة العاملة  بالسوق.

ووصل عدد مشتركى المحمول فى مصر إلى 81 مليون مشترك بنهاية الربع الثالث من  العام المالى الجارى 2012-2013 ، وفق تقارير وزارة الاتصالات المص*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*بعد توافد المئات على الساحة..
أنباء عن اعتذار المحلاوي عن خطبة الجمعة بمسجد القائد



الجمعة, 25 يناير 2013 11:20




*
*الشيخ المحلاوي*​*
الإسكندرية: إبراهيم زيتون
  وسط أجواء، تعيد إلى أذهاننا روائح يناير 2011، بدأ ميدان سيدي جابر و  حديقة عمانويل بسموحة، وحديقة الخالدين بمحطة الرمل، ومحكمة الحقانية  بالمنشية، وأمام مقر حزب الوفد بشارع النبى دانيال، وقصر رأس التين بمنطقة  بحري.
تستقبل القوى الشعبية والثورية، وأهالي الشهداء منذ الصباح الباكر للتوجه  إلى ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم، الذى شهد هو الآخر توافد المئات حتى الساعات  الأولى من صباح اليوم، كما تم نصب الخيام في حديقة الخالدين، وذلك فى  الذكرى الثانية لثورة يناير، لتحقيق واستكمال مطالب الثورة وأنباء عن عدم  إلقاء الشيخ المحلاوي، لخطبة الجمعة لم يثبت صحتها حتى الان.


الدستور*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*النيابة تعاين موقع حريق السكك الحديدية .. ومازالت الأسباب مجهولة *
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*أكدت  مصادر أمنية لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه تم تكثيف الحراسة الأمنية حول منزل  الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، بالتجمع الخامس، تحسباً لاندلاع  المظاهرات المعارضة اليوم عقب صلاة الجمعة، تزامنا مع الذكرى الثانية لثورة  الخامس والعشرين من يناير.

وكشفت المصادر عن مضاعفة حراسات الشرطة العسكرية والحرس الجمهورى لتأمين  منزل الرئيس الذى لم يغادر بيته حتى الآن، ومن المقرر أن يصلى الرئيس اليوم  بمسجد القدس بالتجمع الخامس، ويخطب الجمعة الشيخ الدكتور محمد الصغير.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*أعلن   الدكتور أحمد عمر، المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة، عن ارتفاع عدد مصابى   الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بميدان التحرير إلى 16 مصابا، مؤكدا   عدم وقوع وفيات حتى الآن.

وقال المتحدث فى بيان رسمى صدر فجر اليوم الجمعة، إنه تم نقل 15 مصابا إلى   مستشفى المنيرة العام ومصاب واحد إلى مستشفى المنيل الجامعى، مشيرا إلى   خروج جميع المصابين من المستشفيات بعد تحسن حالاتهم الصحية، عدا 3 مصابين   فقط، ما زالوا يتلقون العلاج.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*حريق بجراج مجاور لكنيسة "الدوبارة" دون خسائر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*وزير الاتصالات: توفير ترددات جديدة للمحمول بالميادين أثناء التظاهرات

الجمعة، 25 يناير 2013 - 11:27

*
*



وزير الاتصالات عاطف حلمى​*​*قال  وزير الاتصالات عاطف حلمى، إن رئيس الحكومة هشام قنديل وجّه جهات سيادية  لتوفير طيف ترددى جديد للمحمول فى الميادين العامة، والتى تشهد تجمعات  كبيرة أثناء الاحتفالات بالذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، حيث يشغل الحيز  الترددى فى مصر كل من الجيش، والإذاعة والتليفزيون، وشركات المحمول، بنسب  مختلفة.

وأشار الوزير فى مقابلة هاتفية لوكالة الأناضول للأنباء اليوم الجمعة، إلى  أن الترددات الجديدة ستزيد سيعات شبكات المحمول الثلاثة العاملة فى مصر،  موبينيل - فودافون - اتصالات، فى الميادين العامة بنسبة تتراوح ما بين الـ  15 و20 %، مضيفا ان الوزارة عقدت غرفة عمليات داخل المرفق القومى لتنظيم  الاتصالات بداية من مساء أمس الخميس وستمتد حتى انتهاء الاحتفالات، لمتابعة  جودة شبكات المحمول بأماكن التجمعات فى كل ميادين مصر".

وقال الوزير إن غرفة العمليات تضم ممثلى وزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا  المعلومات برئاسة الوزير نفسه، والمرفق القومى لتنظيم الاتصالات، والذى  ينظم حركة الاتصالات فى مصر، وممثلى شركات الهاتف المحمول الثلاثة العاملة  بالسوق.

ووصل عدد مشتركى المحمول فى مصر إلى 81 مليون مشترك بنهاية الربع الثالث من  العام المالى الجارى 2012-2013 ، وفق تقارير وزارة الاتصالات المصرية.





*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

علق الدكتور عصام دربالة رئيس مجلس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية، على أحداث شارع  قصر العينى من قيام بعض المتظاهرين برشق قوات الشرطة بالحجارة وإطلاق بعض  رصاصات الخرطوش عليهم متسائلا: "ماذا يفعل هؤلاء الشباب عند الحاجز  الإسمنتى بشارع قصر العينى أليس فى ميدان التحرير متسع للتظاهر السلمى؟".

وقال دربالة فى تصريح له اليوم،: "على رغم من أنى أعلم أنه لا يمكن اختزال  الحكم على الأوضاع فى مصر فى شارع أو عدة شوارع تقع فيها مصادمات إلا أن  السؤال الذى يفرض نفسه، هل يمكن اعتبار ما يحدث هناك من قبيل المظاهرات  السلمية؟، وهل يمكن اعتبار حرق محكمة الإسكندرية وقطع الطرق وتعطيل المترو،  والدعوة لإسقاط النظام وانتهاج العنف من قبيل المظاهرات السلمية؟".

ووجه "دربالة" تساؤلا لكل من الدكتور محمد البرادعى وحمدين صباحى وعمرو  موسى والسيد البدوى وكل المشاركين فى جبهة الإنقاذ، قائلا:" هل أنتم  تعتبرون ذلك من قبيل المظاهرات السلمية ؟ ،: أنتظر الإجابة منكم".

وأضاف: "الحقيقة التى يجب ألا يغفلها كل من يسعى إلى تغيير النظام عن طريق  العنف الممنهج والانقلاب على الشرعية أو افتعال حالة من الفوضى أو قتل  الرئيس أو صناديق الموتى إنه لو حدث ذلك فإن صناديق الموتى ستتسع للجميع  ولابد من اللجوء للصندوق الانتخابى والإرادة الشعبية والعمل السلمى إذا ما  أردنا تحقيق الوطن الذى نحلم به، ذلك الوطن الذى يتسع للجميع ويشارك فى  بنائه الجميع وطن الحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والكرامة الإنسانية والهوية  الإسلامية الحضارية".


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

صرح اللواء حسين القاضى، حكمدار الجيزة والمشرف على تأمين المسيرات  والمظاهرات فى ذكرى ثورة يناير، بدلا من اللواء أحمد سالم الناغى مدير أمن  الجيزة الذى أحيل إلى المعاش، أنه تم وضع خطة أمنية شاملة تستهدف تأمين  كافة المنشآت الحيوية والحكومية بالجيزة، بالإضافة إلى تأمين السفارات من  خلال زيادة أفراد الخدمات الأمنية المعينين لتأمينها.

وأضاف القاضى، أنه تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات لتأمين كل "شبر" بالجيزة، تحسبا  لوقوع أى أحداث طارئة أثناء التظاهرات اليوم، مؤكداً أنه تم إعلان حالة  الطوارئ منذ الأمس فى كافة الأجهزة الأمنية بالجيزة بعد اجتماع مع  القيادات، تم الاتفاق خلاله على كيفية متابعة وتأمين أماكن التجمعات.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

أغلقت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بقصر الاتحادية صباح اليوم الجمعة، الطرق  المؤدية للقصر مثل شارع المرغنى والأهرام، وذلك بوضع حواجز مرورية وأسلاك  شائكة، كما عززت من تواجدها أمام بوابات القصر بوضع عدد من جنود الأمن  المركزى خلف الحواجز الأمنية والأسلاك الشائكة أمام البوابة 3 و4 و5.

وفى السياق عززت القوات من تواجدها بشارع النادى المجاور لمسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز، بوضع 4 سيارات مصفحه و8 سيارات أمن مركزى.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

أكد أحد العاملين بكنسية قصر الدوبارة أنهم تمكنوا صباح اليوم الجمعة من  إخماد حريق نشب خلال محاولة عدد من اللصوص، لسرقة الجراج الخاص بالسفارة  الأمريكية بجوار كنسية قصر الدوبارة بشارع الشيخ ريحان.

وأضاف أن اللصوص استغلوا المتظاهرين بالاشتباكات مع قوات الأمن بالقصر  العينى، وقذفوا داخل الجراج وأشعلوا النيران فيها عقب سرقته، لافتا إلى أن  العاملين بالكنسية تمكنوا بمساعدة رجال الإطفاء التى حضر سريعا من إخماد  الحريق بالجراج الذى لم يزل سوى نصف ساعة قبل أن يمتد للكنسية.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*http://www.facebook.com/#


*




​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

يلقى اليوم الشيخ محمد حسان، الداعية الإسلامى، خطبة الجمعة التى تتزامن مع  الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، بمسجد عمرو بن العاص بمنطقة مصر القديمة  التابعة لمحافظة القاهرة.

ومن المقرر أن يطلق "حسان" مبادرة "المصالحة العامة" من على منبر مسجد عمرو بن العاص، وسيدعو جميع الساسة والأحزاب إلى مبادرته.

هذا ويتوافد المصلون على مسجد عمرو بن العاص لحضور خطبة الشيخ محمد حسان، التى دائماً ما تحظى بحضور مكثف من قبل المواطنين.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

ذكرت الصفحة الرسمية لـ"حزب الدستور" أن الدكتور محمد البرادعى مؤسس ورئيس  حزب الدستور، سوف يشارك فى المسيرة التى ستخرج من مسجد مصطفى محمود عقب  صلاة الجمعة.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يشعلون النار في إطارات السيارات*
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

تشهد بوابة "4" بمدينة الانتاج الإعلامى، توافد أعداد من متظاهرى جمعة  "إحياء ذكرى الثورة" بمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى فى 25 يناير من القوى  والأحزاب الإسلامية، حيث أعلن حوالى 15 حركة وحزبا مشاركتهم فى التظاهرات.

وحتى الآن، مازالت الأعداد منخفضة، فيما علق بعضهم لافتات تطالب بتطوير  الإعلام ومحاكمة قتلة الثوار وتظهير الإعلام والقضاء، وعلقت حركة "أمتنا"  لافتة كتبت عليها "تطهير القضاء مطلب ثورى".

كما علق الحزب الإسلامى، لافتات كتب عليها "تطهير الإعلام مطلب شعبى"،  "محاكمة قتلة الثوار مطلب ثورى"، فيما علقت حركة "صامدون" "تطهير الإعلام  مطلب ثورى


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

منعت "اللجنة الشعبية العامة" بميدان التحرير دخول الصحفيين الأجانب للميدان صباح اليوم الجمعة، ووصفتهم بأنهم مجموعة من"المندسين" 

وقال أحد أفراد اللجنة أن كل من سيشتبه به لن يدخل الميدان خاصة الأجانب، قائلا "دول إللى مولوا مرسى وبيسيئون لصورتنا فى الخارج".

وقالت أحد الباحثات الأجانب فى مجال حقوق الإنسان "هانا" أنها تعرضت لبعض  المضايقات من جانب بعض الأفراد ومنعوها من دخول الميدان، لذا اضطرت للدخول  من الجانب الخلفى لطلعت حرب، وأضافت: "لم نتعرض لمثل هذا المنع فى السنين  السابقة، وكنا ندخل الميدان بأمان".


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*اقتحم  مجموعة من المجهولين، احتفالية جماعة الاخوان المسلمين التي أقامتها  اليوم  بمناسبة المولد النبوي الشريف، وقام المجهولون الذين حرصوا على  ارتداء  الأقنعة السوداء في إشارة الى جماعة "البلاك بلوك" برشق الحضور  بالحجارة  والزجاجات الفارغة. وقال الدكتور علي عبداللاه، المنسق الاعلامي  باسم حزبة  الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين إن مجموعة اطلق عليهم  بلطجية  قاموا بمهاجمة الحضور اثناء الاحتفالية التي اقيمت مساء اليوم  بالملاعب  المفتوحة المجاورة لاستاد النادي الاسماعيلي وتسببوا في اثارة  حالة من  الفوضى والهرج بين الحضور في ذكرى مولد الرسول عليه الصلاة  والسلام، وحمل  عبد اللاه الأجهزة الأمنية بالاسماعيلية مسؤولية ما وقع  واتهم الامن  بالتقصير وتخاذله في فرض السيطرة الامنية . وأكد ان الاحتفالية  كانت  لاحياء ذكرى المولد النبوي وان امانة الحزب قامت اليوم بغرس 1000  شجرة  وطلاء 2000 متر من الارصفة في انحاء الاسماعيلية ضمن برنامج مليونية  الخير  والذي تنظمه الجماعة على مستوى الجمهورية في اطار الاحتفال بذكرى  الثورة  الثانية .** الوفد​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

مصدر عسكرى: الجيش يراقب ويستعد للنزول للشارع فى أى لحظة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

قطع مجموعة من المتظاهرين خط الترام المقابل لمسجد القائد ابراهيم ويوقفون حركة المرور مطالبين بسقوط النظام


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

تجدد الإشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطة بشارع الشيخ ريحان


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

حمزاوى: سأشارك بالمسيرات رفضاً للدستور وأخونة الدولة


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*وصلت مسيرة من شارع محمد محمود تضم عشرات  من شباب الألتراس،  إلى ميدن التحرير، للمشاركة فى تظاهرات اليوم الجمعة،  واستقبل متظاهرو  التحرير المسيرة بالهتافات والتصفيق الحاد.

وجابت المسيرة أرجاء الميدان وسط هتافات لشباب الألتراس   والمتظاهرين، منها: "هنعلمهم الأدب هنوريهم الغضب.. قتلوا إخواتنا فى   الميدان لازم يموتوا هما كمان .. ارحل ارحل".

كما شهد ميدان التحرير العديد من اللافتات المعلقة على   أعمدة الإنارة بالميدان، مدونة عليها: "لا للنائب العام.. لا للمحاكمات   العسكرية.. حد أدنى للأجور.. دستور مصرى لكل المصريين.. الشعب يريد إسقاط   النظام.. الدين لله والوطن للجميع.. الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

1950 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين الميادين.. و25 مصابا حصيلة اشتباكات أمس


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
وصل منذ قليل   محمد البرادعي، مؤسس حزب الدستور، إلى مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين، لأداء صلاة   الجمعة وقيادة مسيرة من المسجد إلى ميدات التحرير عقب الصلاة.

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

اللجان الشعبية تمنع الصحفيين الأجانب من دخول الميدان


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

توافد متظاهرى القوى الإسلامية على "الإنتاج الإعلامى"


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

"دربالة" لـ"الإنقاذ": صناديق الموتى تسع الجميع.. والتغيير بالصندوق


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

تبادل العشرات من المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى بشارع الشيخ ريحان،  التراشق بالحجارة، وذلك عقب محاولة عدد من المتظاهرين لإسقاط الكتلة  الخراسانية بالجدار لشارع الشيخ ريحان.

وأطلقت قوات الأمن صفارات الإنذار لمصفحات الأمن المركزى، قبل أن تطلق عددا  من قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين، ورد عليهم المتظاهرون  بإطلاق زجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة.

كان عدد من المتظاهرين قد تسلقوا الجدار بشارع الشيخ ريحان، ونجحوا فى  إسقاط الكتلة الخراسانية، وعقب ذلك ألقوا حجارة على قوات الأمن التى بدلتهم  بإلقاء الحجارة، وعدد من القنابل المسيلة للدموع.

يذكر أن أحد المتظاهرين قد أصيب بجرح قطعى بالرأس، وتم نقله إلى سيارة الإسعاف المتمركزة بجوار مسجد عمر مكرم.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

استقبل المستشفى الميدانى المتواجد فى ميدان التحرير، 9 حالات إصابات من  جراء الاختناق نتيجة إطلاق قوات الأمن لقنابل مسلة للدموع على عدد من  المتظاهرين بشارع الشيخ ريحان.

وأكدت أميرة حشاد طبيبة بالمستشفى، أن أغلب الإصابات حالات اختناق يتم  علاجها بالمستشفى دون الحاجة إلى نقلها بالمستشفيات، لافتة إلى توافر جميع  المستلزمات الطبية.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

متظاهرون يقطعون طريق الكورنيش أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

علن الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، أستاذ العلوم السياسية وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ، فى  تغريدة له عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، أن مشاركته فى  مسيرات اليوم تأتى رفضا للدستور المشوه، ولأخونة الدولة، والانقضاض على  سيادة القانون، ولتجاهل الرئيس وحكومته لمطالب العدالة الاجتماعية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

المئات يتوافدون على الأزهر للصلاة خلف "القرضاوى"


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

علق معتصمو الاتحادية صباح اليوم الجمعة، العديد من اللافتات المناهضة  لسياسة الرئيس محمد مرسى، بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، كما تم وضع صورة كبيره أمام  البوابة 4 للرئيس محمد مرسى.

وكتب على اللافتات "لا لدولة الفقر والظلم، استفتاء الدستور باطل، لا لأخونة الدولة".


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

وصف عبد الغفار شكر، مؤسس حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، خطاب الدكتور محمد  مرسى بأنه كان تقليديا، ولا يتعامل مع اللحظة الراهنة، ولم يعلق على  الأجواء المتوقعة اليوم فى الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، ولم يقل أى حديث  مناسب، وكل ما جاء به عبارات عامة وليست سياسات محددة.

واعتبر "شكر"، فى تصريحات خاصة للـ"اليوم السابع"، أن دعوة الرئيس لوضع  المرأة فى مقدمة القوائم الانتخابية تعويض عن أن حزبه خالف الاتفاق، ويرمى  الكرة فى ملعب الأحزاب لتكون هى المسئولة وليس القانون الذى يحدد هذا  الموقف.

وعن دعوته للحوار الوطنى، قال "شكر" إنه لم يتناول الضوابط التى أشارت جبهة  الإنقاذ إليها، وهى جدول أعمال واضح، فهى بمثابة دعوة عامة مرسلة، موضحًا  أن خطاب القائد الحقيقى يتفاعل مع اللحظة الراهنة، ويرد على القضايا  المطروحة، ويتعامل ويتفاعل مع القضايا المطروحة فى الوقت الحالى، ومنها  العدالة الاجتماعية، والاتهامات الموجهة بأخونة الدولة، والبلاغات المقدمة  من رئاسة الجمهورية للإعلام.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*تتحرك الآن وفود إخوانية من كفر الشيخ  إلى القاهرة،  للمشاركة في احتفال الإخوان بالثورة، حيث بلغ عدد العربات  التى تحركت حوال  10 عربات ميكروباص من كافة مراكز محافظه كفر الشيخ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

القوات المسلحة تعلن حالة التامين القصوي علي نفق الشهيد احمد حمدي والمجري الملاحي لقناة السويس


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
ظهر عدد من جنود الأمن المركزي، أمام قصر الاتحادية بزيهم الخاص الجديد، بينما ظهر البعض الآخر مرتديا الزى القديم المتعارف عليه.
وسادت حالة من   السخرية والتعليقات بين المعتصمين أمام الاتحادية، الذين تبادلوا الضحك   والسخرية عندما شاهدوا عساكر الأمن المركزي بالزي الجديد، وقال أحد   المعتصمين لجندي منهم: "إنت عارف توزن نفسك ولا هتقع"

*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يناير 2013)

*"البرادعى وحمدين" يقودان مسيرة مصطفى محمود إلى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يناير 2013)

*تفتكروا فى حاجة هتحصل ؟
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

حضر حمدين صباحى رئيس التيار الشعبى والدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس  حزب الدستور وعدد من قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ فى مسجد مصطفى محمود لسماع الخطبة  والتحرك فى مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير، بينما اصطف الآلاف من الشباب خارج  مسجد مصطفى محمود نظرا للتكدس الشديد بالداخل وعدم وجود مساحات. 

ورفع الشباب لافتات أمام المسجد منها "والآن وقد سقطت شرعية النظام..نطالب  بالآتى، وزارة إنقاذ وطنى، كتابة دستور جديد لمصر، انتخابات برلمانية،  انتخابات رئاسية".

ودارت خطبة الدكتور محمد البهنساوى خطيب مسجد مصطفى محمود حول الأمانة فى  الحكم والأمانة مع الرعية وكيف يصبح المسئول حال رعيته وما ينعكس عن  مسئولية كل فرد عن إصلاح نفسه ومن حوله


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *تفتكروا فى حاجة هتحصل ؟
> *



ده اخر امل لينا 

ربنا يتدخل ويغور بقى ويرحمنا من وشه النحس ده
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

طالب متظاهرو القوى الإسلامية أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، بوضع الشريعة  الإسلامية مادة "فوق دستورية"، وتطهير الإعلام، ضمن عدة مطالب حددوها فى  بيان لهم، حيث وزع المتظاهرون من المشاركين فى التظاهرات أمام مدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامى بيانا مشتركا أكدوا فيه استعدادهم لبذل الأرواح والدماء  من أجل التصدى بكل قوة وحزم لجميع محاولات إجهاض الثورة وتشويهها، مطالبين  بعدد من المطالب، على رأسها تطهير جميع مؤسسات الدولة ووضع الشريعة  الإسلامية مادة فوق دستورية.

وقال البيان: "نحن جماهير الشعب المصرى صاحب السيادة الوحيدة على أرضه  ومصيره، ومصدر كافة السلطات فى هذا البلد، التى استردها باندلاع ثورة 25  يناير الشعبية السلمية، نؤكد على وحدة نسيج شعبنا، ولحمته التى تحكمها مبدأ  المواطنة والمساواة وتطبيق القانون بحزم على الجميع بدون استثناء".

وحذر البيان من المساس بتلاحم المجتمع مسلميه ومسيحيه، أو نشر أعمال البلطجة والنيل من أمن الوطن والمواطن.

وقدم البيان مجموعة من الطلبات، هى تطهير مؤسسات الدولة، على رأسها الإعلام  والقضاء، ووضع الشريعة الإسلامية مادة فوق الدستورية، وحماية الشرعية من  أجل استقرار مصر، واستكمال أهداف الثورة "عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية"، محاكمة  قتلة الثوار والقصاص العادل، وإلغاء الأحكام العسكرية الصادرة على  المدنيين.

ووقع على 18 حركة وحزبا إسلاميا منها "كنا ضد التيار الثالث، الحزب الإسلامى، حازمون "شبرا"، عائدون للشريعة، الأزهريون الثوريون


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*المتظاهرين يقطعون شارع الميرغنى ويشعلون النار فى إطارات السيارات بمحيط الاتحادية

*​*1/25/2013   12:43 PM​*​*




*​*
قام العشرات من  المتظاهرين، أمام قصر الاتحادية، بقطع الطريق بشارع الميرغني بمصر الجديدة،  صباح اليوم الجمعة، كما أشعلوا النيران في إطارات السيارات، وفور إخطار  اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة أمر بالدفع برجال الأمن لإعادة فتح  الطريق.

وكان قد تلقى  اللواء جمال عبد العال، مدير مباحث العاصمة، إخطارا قبل صلاة الجمعة يفيد  بقيام العشرات من الشباب بقطع الطريق بشارع الميرغني بمصر الجديدة وأشعلوا  النار في الإطارات.

وعلى انتقلت القوات  بقيادة اللواء حسن البرديسي مدير مرور القاهرة وتمكنوا من إقناع  المتظاهرين بإعادة فتح الطريق وتم إخماد ألسنة النيران وإزالتها من نهر  الطريق، لتعود حركة المرور لطبيعتها بعد توقفها حوالى نصف ساعة.
الفجر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*لهتافات الان في ميدان التحرير
 _ ارحل ارحل ارحل
 - شيلو مرسي هاتو خروف يمكن يحكم بالمعروف
 - الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام
 - يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*بالصور | طرد مراسل قناة أمجاد "السلفية"من التحرير بسبب المرشد

*​*1/25/2013 12:19 PM​​**



​**
محمد الصياد



تجمهر عدد من متظاهري التحرير على مراسل قناة أمجاد "السلفيه" مرددين هتافات ضد حكم الاخوان ، وقاموا بطرده خارج الميدان.

الجدير بالذكر أن المراسل قد قال أن مايحدث فى التحرير هو إحتفالا بالثورة ، مما تسبب فى طرده.

وكانت قناه امجاد التابعه للتيار السلفي بدأت البث الرسمي لها يوم الاربعاء الماضي علي القمر الصناعي المصري نايل سات.
























*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

المتظاهرون يتوافدون على مسجد الوحدة وكنيسة مريم بإمبابة استعدادا للانطلاق بمسيرة للتحرير
*2013-01-25 13:02:30*​





بدأ توافد المتظاهرين من حزب التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي أمام  كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم ومسجد التوحيد بشارع الوحدة بإمبابة، استعدادا  للانطلاق في مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير.

يذكر أن خطبة الجمعة تدور حول أخلاق الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وحسن الأخلاق.





​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*  	بدأ توافد المتظاهرين من حزب  التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي أمام كنيسة السيدة  العذراء مريم ومسجد التوحيد  بشارع الوحدة بإمبابة، استعدادا للانطلاق في  مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير.
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

* #اخبار_مصر | خطيب الجمعة بالتحرير يصف "مرسي" بـ"العميل الصهيوني الجاسوس" #ENN


 وصف خطيب الجمعة بميدان التحرير، الشيخ محمد عبدالله نصر، ومنسق حركة  "أزهريون مع الدولة المدنية"، الرئيس محمد مرسي، بالعميل الصهيوني  والجاسوس، الذى تنكر خلف شعار الدين؛ لتحقيق مصالح أمريكا وإسرائيل في  الشرق الأوسط.
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*شاهد بالصورة الان البرادعي قبل بداية صلاة الجمعة في مسجد مصطفي محمود
2013-01-25 12:55:01 








*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*أنصار «أبوإسماعيل»: سنواجه أى محاولة انقلابية بإعلان «الدولة الإسلامية»





​**
انقسم التيار الإسلامى حول المشاركة فى فعاليات اليوم، لإحياء الذكرى  الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، فبينما قررت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزبها الحرية  والعدالة، والدعوة السلفية وحزبها النور، وحزب الوطن عدم تنظيم أى فعاليات  جماهيرية، منعاً للصدام مع كتل المعارضة، فإن أنصار حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل  والحزب الإسلامى التابع لتنظيم الجهاد، قرروا النزول للاحتفال بالثورة أمام  مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، والمطالبة بتطهير الإعلام، مهددين بثورة إسلامية  فى حال خروج المظاهرات المعارضة بميدان التحرير عن السلمية، فيما ذكرت  الجبهة السلفية أنها ستنزل إلى الميدان والانضمام إلى الثوار لاستكمال  مطالب الثورة. وقال أحمد عارف، المتحدث الرسمى باسم جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين: إن الجماعة وحزبها قرر عدم تنظيم أى فعاليات جماهيرية، واستكمال  حملة «معاً نبنى مصر» 

المصرى اليوم *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*"حسان" يناشد العقلاء السعى للمصالحة.. ويؤكد: مصر ليست ملكا للإخوان

الجمعة، 25 يناير 2013 - 13:07

*
*



الشيخ محمد حسان الداعية الإسلامى​*​*كتب كامل كامل





وجه الشيخ   محمد حسان الداعية الإسلامى كلمة لجموع المصريين خلال خطبته بمسجد عمرو بن   العاص قائلا "أناشد العقلاء وأناشد العلماء وأناشد الشباب أن يسعوا إلى   المصالحة، وأن يسعوا إلى صوت الحكمة".

وقال "حسان": مصر ليست ملكا لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وليست ملكا للسلفيين،   وليست ملكا لليبراليين، بل مصر ملكا للجميع، وأطلق الشيخ محمد حسان   الداعية الإسلامى فى خطبته جمعة اليوم المتزامنة مع الذكرى الثانية لثورة   25 يناير بمسجد عمرو بن العاص بمنطقة مصر القديمة التابعة لمحافظة القاهرة   تحت مبادرة "المصالحة العامة".

وأضاف "حسان" أن المصرى يحتاج إلى المصالحة فى هذا الوقت، مؤكدا أن الله   سبحانه وتعالى يأمر بالصلح، مستدلا بقول الله تعالى "الصلح خير" كما استدل   بقول الله تعالى "يسألونك على الأنفال كل الأنفال لله والرسول واتقوا الله   وأصلحوا ذات بينكم"، مشيرا إلى صالح ذات البين يكون عن طريق نزع الخلاف".

كما استدل حسان بقول الله تعالى "{وَإِنْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   اقْتَتَلُوا فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا فَإِنْ بَغَتْ اِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَى   الأُخْرَى فَقَاتِلُوا الَّتِى تَبْغِى حَتَّى تَفِيءَ إلى أَمْرِ اللَّهِ   فَإِنْ فَاءَتْ فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا بِالْعَدْلِ وَأَقْسِطُوا"،  مضيفا  :"أمام المصالحة أو التدمير والخراب".

وقال حسان اليوم دعوة للمصالحة العامة، فإنه لا ينبغى أن يكون العلماء فى   وادى والآخرين فى وادى آخر، مشيرا أنه فى حال غرق السفينة فالجميع سيغرق.

وروى حسان قول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث يقول: "تفتح أبواب الجنة يوم   الاثنين والخميس فيغفر لكل عبد لا يشرك بالله شيئا إلا رجل كانت بينه وبين   أخيه شحناء"، وتابع قائلا الداعية الإسلامى محمد حسان :"أَتَدْرُونَ مَا   الْمُفْلِسُ؟ قَالُوا: الْمُفْلِسُ فِينَا مَنْ لَا دِرْهَمَ لَهُ وَلَا   مَتَاعَ، فَقَالَ: إِنَّ الْمُفْلِسَ مِنْ أُمَّتِى يَأْتِى يَوْمَ   الْقِيَامَةِ بِصَلَاةٍ وَصِيَامٍ وَزَكَاةٍ، وَيَأْتِى قَدْ شَتَمَ هَذَا   وَقَذَفَ هَذَا وَأَكَلَ مَالَ هَذَا وَسَفَكَ دَمَ هَذَا وَضَرَبَ هَذَا،   فَيُعْطَى هَذَا مِنْ حَسَنَاتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ حَسَنَاتِهِ، فَإِنْ   فَنِيَتْ حَسَنَاتُهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُقْضَى مَا عَلَيْهِ أُخِذَ مِنْ   خَطَايَاهُمْ فَطُرِحَتْ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ طُرِحَ فِى النَّارِ".




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

* المحل مغلق احنا في التحرير
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

الإخوان تعترف:ميلشياتنا جاهزة لو تخلت الداخلية عنا










                                                    الإخوان تعترف:ميلشياتنا جاهزة لو تخلت الداخلية عنا                  

*كشف عبد المنعم عبد المقصود، محامى  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عن أن الجماعة ستلاحق قانونيًا كل من حاول  الاعتداء، أو اعتدى على ممتلكاتها ومقراتها، مشددا على أن كل من استخدم  حرية التعبير والديمقراطية لأعمال البلطجة والتعدى على ممتلكات الآخرين  سيتم معاقبته بالقانون.

    وأكد "عبد المقصود" أن جماعة الإخوان وحزبها الحرية والعدالة لن يتركوا  مقراتهم، مشددا: "الجماعة وشبابها قادرون على حماية مقراتهم من أى أحد أيا  كان على الرغم من أننا لا نود أو نرغب فى الاصطدام مع أحد خلال الفترة  القادمة.

    وقال "عبد المقصود" إنه مع الجميع فى التعبير عن آرائهم بكل حرية تامة،  ولكن دون المساس بالمنشآت والممتلكات العامة والخاصة، وعلى من ينادون  بالديمقراطية أن يحترموا القانون ويطبقوه، مشيرا إلى أن هؤلاء حرقوا مقرات  الجماعة من قبل، واعتدوا على ممتلكاتها.

    ومن جانبه، أكد كارم رضوان، عضو مكتب الإرشاد ومسئول المكتب الإدارى  لجماعة الإخوان بالقاهرة، أن مقر الحزب فى القاهرة لم يتعرض لأى هجوم سوى  قيام مجموعة من الشباب والشابات المنتمين للألتراس و6 أبريل وحزب الدستور،  مساء أمس، بمحاولة التهجم على مقر المنيل، ولكن كانت هناك عناصر من الأمن  المركزى وشباب الجماعة والحزب بالمقر ومنعت حدوث أى هجوم عليه.

    وقال "رضوان" إن هؤلاء الشباب ظلوا يرددون ألفاظًا بذيئة ضد الإخوان  والمرشد والداخلية، مشددا على أن أسلوب حرق المقار، والتهجم عليها، ليس له  علاقة بالمعارضة، وإنما يندرج تحت إطار البلطجة، وقال "لن يجرؤ أحد على  مهاجمة مقارنا على مستوى الجمهورية أيا كانت"، مشيرا إلى أن الجماعة والحزب  لديها مجموعاتها لحماية المقار.

    وطالب "رضوان" وزارة الداخلية بضرورة أن تحمى مقار الجماعة والحزب من  الاعتداءات التى قد تحدث لها فى الأيام القادمة، مضيفا "ولو تقاعست الوزارة  عن أداء دورها كما يجب فسيحميها شبابها وأعضاؤها"، مشددا: "لو تجرأ أحد  وهاجم أى مقر للإخوان أو الحزب فشباب الجماعة والحزب سيتدخلون على الفور  لحماية جميع المقار بأنفسهم".

    وكشف "رضوان" عن أن مقار الجماعة والحزب على مستوى الجمهورية يوجد بها  مجموعات خاصة لحمايتها، وبها أعضاء الجماعة وشبابها لحمايتها من أى  اعتداءات خلال الفترة القادمة، لافتا إلى أن الجماعة حتى الآن تلتزم  بالسلمية التامة مع الجميع، ولكن إن حدث هجوم عليها من أى طرف فسيتم الرد  عليه.

    فيما قال عضو الهيئة القانونية لحزب الحرية والعدالة ناصر الحافى إن حق  التظاهر السلمى مكفول للجميع دون الإضرار بالمصالح والمنشآت العامة  والخاصة، مشددا على أن المساس بمقار الجماعة والحزب خط أحمر.

    وقال "الحافى" إن مسألة الملاحقة القانونية تعود لرئيس الحزب الدكتور محمد  سعد الكتاتنى، فإن رأى الموضوع يستحق قدم البلاغات للنائب العام، وسنتولى  نحن، هيئة الدفاع، المسألة القانونية.

    وأكد أحمد سبيع، المستشار الإعلامى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، أن تأمين  المقرات الخاصة بحزب الحرية والعدالة مسئولية أساسية تقع على الشرطة، كما  أن للشرطة دورًا مهمًا خلال الفترة القادمة فى حماية جميع المنشآت العامة  والخاصة.

    وشدد "سبيع"،، على الثوار بألا يخرجوا عن إطار السلمية العامة المعروفة،  وألا يتعدوا على الممتلكات، وقال إن الشعب المصرى لن يرضى عن مهاجمة وحرق  المنشآت، فالثورة المصرية معروفة بسلميتها من البداية.

    وكشف "سبيع" عن أن مقر جريدة الحرية والعدالة من ضمن المقرات التى هوجمت  أمس الأربعاء، متسائلا: "هل تعتبر هذه حرية رأى وتعبير؟ موجهًا رسالة إلى  نقابة الصحفيين قائلا "أين نقابة الصحفيين من إدانة مهاجمة مقر الجريدة  وتهديد الصحفيين"، مضيفا أن حق التعبير السلمى مكفول للجميع دون أن يخرج عن  إطار السلمية المعروفة.

    من جانبه، استنكر الدكتور أحمد عارف، المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، ما يقوم به شباب الألتراس من قطع طرق واعتداء على الممتلكات  العامة والخاصة، وتعطيل حركة مترو الأنفاق، مشيرا إلى أن هناك من يحاول  تسييس هذا المشهد واستغلاله لتحقيق أغراض شخصية.

    وأضاف "عارف" أن شباب الأولتراس يحتاج لقدر كبير من الاحتواء بدلا من  الصدام معهم، لأنهم ضحية مجتمع بأكمله، وشدد على ضرورة تحويل هذه الطاقة  إلى اسثمار حقيقى يصب فى مصلحة الوطن، مشيرًا إلى ضرورة مشاركة المجتمع  بالكامل فى استثمار هؤلاء الشباب، بداية من الأسرة والحكومة والمجتمع،  مطالبا وسائل الإعلام المصرى والقوى السياسية بعدم إشعال غضب الأولتراس  وتهويل الأمور، كما شدد على ضرورة التعامل مع هؤلاء الشباب بحكمة من أجل  تقويمهم وتحويلهم من مسار العنف إلى الحكمة واستغلال طاقتهم فى خدمة الوطن،  باعتبارهم قوة شبابية من الخسارة ضياعها.*


*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*تظاهرات شبرا الأن
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*اخبار_مصر | الجهادية السلفية» تُهاجم هاني رمزي .. وتتهم mbc أن أحمد شفيق يقوم بإدارتها*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

* صورة حية من مظاهرات ميدان التحرير الان

 والهتافات
 يسقط يسقط مرسي مبارك
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*أولتراس المصري يعلن استقلال بورسعيد
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*سجن صغير يبقي كبير... وادي مفهومهم للتغيير قتلوا واحد سجنوا ميه .... ودا مفهومهم للحريه

 #مسيرة مصطفى محمود*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

تصريح قوى و خطير جداااا من خطيب التحرير عن "الإخوان" مش هتصدق قال اية !!                                                                     
الشيخ محمد عبد الله نصر منسق جبهة أزهريون مع الجبهة المدنية​ *كتب هانى الحوتى وإسلام سعيد*
*قال الشيخ محمد عبد الله نصر  منسق جبهة أزهريون مع الجبهة المدنية، الذى يؤم المصلين بميدان التحرير،  إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين هم الطرف الثالث بجميع الأحداث التى شهدتها مصر  عقب ثورة 25 يناير، وهم المسئولون عن قتل العشرات من الأبرياء فى موقعة قصر  الاتحادية.

	وأضاف "نصر"، فى خطبة الجمعة، أن جماعة الإخوان تستخدم الدين لخدمة  أغراضها السياسية ومصالح أعضائها، فقد كانوا يحرمون الربا قبل سقوط النظام،  والآن كل تعاملاتهم مع البنوك الدولية بالربا.

	وتابع "نصر": "إن الرئيس دعا للاستفتاء على الدستور سريعا، خشية أن يتم  إسقاط النظام أثناء أحداث محمد محمود الثانية، والتى استخدمت فيها الشرطة  وسائل القمع ضد المحتجين، قائلا "جماعة الإخوان هى صناعة صهيونية صنعها  الصهاينة بالوطن العربى لتفتيته وهدم الوحدة العربية".*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*بالصور..راهبات ومنتقبات بالاتحادية ينتفضن ضد مرسي



الجمعة, 25 يناير 2013 13:04




*
*منتقبات جنبا الي جنب مع راهبات بالاتحاديه*​*
هناء حبيب
  وصل إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، عدد من الراهبات للمشاركة في تظاهرات الذكرى  الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، لتدعيم دور المرأة المصرية في الثورة والمجتمع،  ومطالبات بتحقيق مطالب الثورة والثوار.
وانضمت الراهبات لدى وصولهن، إلى أخواتهن المسلمات ومنهن "منتقبات" للتعبير  عن الوحدة الوطنية؛ ضد طغيان النظام، مؤكدين أنهن سيشاركن في معظم الأحداث  القادمة، إلى أن تأخذ مصر حريتها.










* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

وصف خطيب الجمعة بميدان التحرير، الشيخ محمد عبدالله نصر، ومنسق حركة "أزهريون مع الدولة المدنية"، الرئيس محمد مرسي، بالعميل الصهيوني والجاسوس، الذى تنكر خلف شعار الدين؛ لتحقيق مصالح أمريكا وإسرائيل في الشرق الأوسط.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

معتصمو الاتحادية يهتفون: اصحى يا مرسى صح النوم النهاردة آخر يوم


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

انسحب ابو الفتوح ورجاله من مسيرة مسجد الاستقامة وساروا وحدهم لأعتراضهم على هتافات سقوط المرشد


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

صباحي ينضم لمسيرة مصطفى محمود.. والمتظاهرون في انتظار وصول البرادعى


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

مسيرة حاشدة من "الأزهر" لـ"التحرير" للمطالبة بـ"إسقاط النظام"


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

مسيرة "الزاوية" تزحف لـ"التحرير" بهتافات: الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

"دومة" يقود مسيرة شبرا ويهتف "اشهد اشهد يا دوران الثورة ضد الإخوان"


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

تجمع الآلاف من المتظاهرين أمام مسجد السيدة زينب عقب صلاة الجمعة  للمشاركة في المسيرة المتجهة نحو ميدان التحرير للمشاركة في إحياء ذكرى  ثورة 25 يناير وطلب القصاص للشهداء. 

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات الثورة الأولى منها "يابلدنا ياتكية ياوسية"  وارحل يعني امشي ياللي مابتفهمشي وبنقولها بأعلى صوت ياالحرية ياإما الموت  حاملين علم مصر بطول حوالى 50 مترا.   

ويشارك في المسيرة حتى الآن شباب 6 إبريل الجبهة الديموقراطية والشباب الإشتراكي وعدد من أهالي المنطقة.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*  	بدأ توافد المتظاهرين من حزب  التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي أمام كنيسة السيدة  العذراء مريم ومسجد التوحيد  بشارع الوحدة بإمبابة، استعدادا للانطلاق في  مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير.
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*"صباحى" وسط آلاف المتظاهرين: يحق للمصريين المطالبة بإسقاط "مرسى"*

  الجمعة، 25 يناير  2013 - 14:03






                             صباحى وسط ألاف المتظاهرين 
كتب مدحت وهبة وإيمان على تصوير دينا رومية


 
أكد حمدين صباحى، المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، ومؤسس التيار  الشعبى، أحقية المصريين فى المطالبة بإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسى، طالما كانت  هذه إرادة الشعب.

وخلال مشاركته فى مسيرة مصطفى محمود، التى تضم آلاف المتظاهرين، قال صباحى:  "من حق الشعب المصرى المطالبة بإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسى طالما أن تلك  إرادتهم، خاصة أنه لا وصاية على الشعب، ومن نزل اليوم للمشاركة فى عيد ثورة  25 يناير جاء إيمانا منه أن أهداف الثورة لم تتحقق".

وأضاف صباحى لـ"اليوم السابع"، وسط آلاف المتظاهرين: "جميع أهداف الثورة لم  تتحقق والمعارضة ستبذل قصارى جهدها لتحقيق مصلحة الشعب، ولحين محاكمة قتلة  الثوار الذين ضحوا بدمائهم من أجل تحرير الوطن".

وأكد حمدين صباحى أن الأهداف التى نادت بها ثورة 25 يناير لم تتحقق حتى  الآن، وأنه لا تراجع عن محاكمة قتلة الثوار والقصاص العادل مع ضرورة تحقيق  العدالة الاجتماعية بين جميع المواطنين.

وأضاف أن الثورة مستمرة لتحقيق أهدافها، وأن صوتها مازال حيا بين جميع المصريين، مطالبا الجميع بالنزول من أجل تحقيق مطالب الثورة.

ويواصل الآلاف من المتظاهرين المشاركين فى مسيرة مصطفى محمود الزحف إلى  ميدان التحرير، مرددين هتافات من بينها "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، "المرة دى  بجد مش هنسيبها لحد"، و"دستور الإخوان باطل".


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*مظاهرات غاضبة بمحافظة قنا تطالب بحق الشهداء وتغيير بنود الدستور*
*قنا - محمود الدسوقي *


*25-1-2013 | 13:59 *
*



*
*



*

*17*

*



*





*



*
*صورة ارشيفية*​
*نظم  عشرات من النشطاء السياسيين بقنا وأعضاء من أحزاب المصري الديمقراطي  والناصري الموحد وجبهة الإنقاذ والدستور، مظاهرة في ميدان المحطة ظهر اليوم  الجمعة في الذكري الثانية لثورة 25 يناير. 
* *
ردد المتظاهرون هتافات ضد الرئيس مرسي والمرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان  "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"قالوا عدالة واستقرار خلو الشعب كله جياع"، فضلا  عن مطالبهم بحق الشهداء وتغيير بنود الدستور. 
* *
كما طالب الدكتور عباس جابر من التيار الناصري الموحد في كلمته التي  ألقاها للمتظاهرين "جميع قبائل قنا من العرب والهوارة والأشراف يطالبون  الرئيس مرسي بإبعاد جماعة الإخوان عن السياسية، وعدم الإصغاء لها".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*خرج المصلون من داخل مسجد الفتح منقسمين ما بين معارض للرئيس محمد مرسي والنظام الحاكم، ومؤيد له. 

 وردد المعارضون هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".. و"بيع بيع الثورة يابديع"، و"حرية حرية حرية". 


بينما ردد مؤيدو الرئيس مرسي "إسلامية إسلامية".*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*  	تجمع الآلاف من المتظاهرين أمام  مسجد السيدة زينب عقب صلاة الجمعة  للمشاركة في المسيرة المتجهة نحو ميدان  التحرير للمشاركة في إحياء ذكرى  ثورة 25 يناير وطلب القصاص للشهداء.

	وردد المتظاهرون هتافات الثورة الأولى منها "يابلدنا ياتكية ياوسية" وارحل   يعني امشي ياللي مابتفهمشي وبنقولها بأعلى صوت ياالحرية ياإما الموت   حاملين علم مصر بطول حوالى 50 مترا.

	ويشارك في المسيرة حتى الآن شباب 6 إبريل الجبهة الديموقراطية والشباب الإشتراكي وعدد من أهالي المنطقة.  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

علن مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بوزارة الداخلية، عن إصابة فرد شرطة و5 مجندين  خلال الاشتباكات الدائرة حاليا بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المتواجدة خلف  الجدار الأسمنتى بشارع الشيخ ريحان.

وأوضح المصدر الأمنى اليوم الجمعة، أن الإصابات الستة تراوحت ما بين كسور  وسحجات وكدمات متفرقة بالجسم جراء رشق المتظاهرين لقوات الشرطة بالحجارة.

وعلى صعيد آخر، أكد المصدر الأمنى أن أحد المجندين الذين أصيبوا بالخرطوش  أمس الخميس، خلال الاشتباكات التى شهدها شارع قصر العينى بين المتظاهرين  وقوات الأمن فقد عينه اليسرى تماما بعد فشل محاولة إسعافه، نظرا لإصابته  بالخرطوش فى عينه اليمنى مما أدى إلى انفجارها.

وناشد المصدر الأمنى المتظاهرين الالتزام بأطر التعبير السلمى عن الرأى،  وعدم الاحتكاك بالقوات أو التعرض للحواجز الأسمنتية التى تم إقامتها لتأمين  المنشآت العامة والخاصة المملوكة للدولة والمواطنين، والموجودة بشارع قصر  العينى والشوارع المحيطة به.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*"البدوى" يقود مسيرة الوفد للتحرير.. ويطالب بإقالة حكومة قنديل*

  الجمعة، 25 يناير  2013 - 14:06






                             مسيرة بقيادة البدوى - أرشيفية 
كتب أمين صالح


 
تنطلق بعد قليل، مسيرة حاشدة من مقر حزب الوفد بقيادة الدكتور  السيد البدوى رئيس الحزب إلى ميدان التحرير، ويرافقه عدد من قيادات حزب  الوفد فؤاد بدراوى سكرتير عام حزب الوفد وأحمد عز العرب نائب رئيس الحزب،  وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة العليا للحزب، وعدد من أعضاء مجلس الشعب السابقين  ومجلس الشورى الحالى.
 
ورفع الحزب، لافتات تطالب بتحقيق أهداف الثورة من عيش وحرية وعدالة  اجتماعية، التى لم تتحقق فى ظل الاستبداد الإخوانى، وتطالب بإسقاط الدستور،  وإقالة حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*انطلق  آلاف المتظاهرين، فى مسيرة حاشدة من أمام مسجد "النذير"، بالزاوية  الحمراء، فور انتهاء صلاة الجمعة، فى طريقهم لميدان التحرير، مرددين هتافات  "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، "كنا زمان بنقول  سلمية قتلوا ولادنا فى الاتحادية"، "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، "حطوا سلاح  تحت الجلابية وقتلوا ولادنا فى الاتحادية"، ورفعوا لافتات: "أنا مش كافر  أنا مش مرشد"، و"احلق دقنك بين عارك".

وخلال تحرك المسيرة، انضم العديد من الأهالى إلى صفوف المتظاهرين، فيما  تطوع العشرات فى تنظيم حركة المرور، لتأمين وصول المسيرة لميدان التحرير  دون تعطيل حركة المرور. 

ومن المقرر أن تنضم مسيرة الزاوية الحمراء إلى مسيرة أخرى فى غمرة، على أن ينطلقا إلى ميدان التحرير.
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*الأسوانى: مطلبنا الاساسي إسقاط الدستور وسنستخدم كل وسائل الضغط السلمي  	 		انطلق مئات الالف في مسيرة حاشدة من امام مسجد محمود، مشارك فيها كلا  من  د. محمد البرادعى، وائل غنيم، يسري نصر الله، علاء الاسوانى، حمدين  صباحى،  عمرو حمزاوي، محمد العدل وخالد يوسف، شادي الغزالي، كمال ابو عيطة،  احمد  عيد، عمرو صلاح»، وشارك فيها التيار الشعبي المصري وحركة شباب 6  ابريل  الجبهة الديمواقراطيه 	 		وردد المتظاهرون هتافات تندد بحكم المرشد  والدكتور محمد مرسي. منها «ليلة  سودا وليله طين على مرسي والسلفيين.. اهتف  اهتف خليك راجل حكم المرشد راحل  راحل.. احلق دقنك بين عارك تلقى وشك وش  مبارك.. اكتب على حيطة الزنزانه  حكم المرشد عار وخيانه.. ولا حوار ولا  مشاركة الاخوان باعو الثورة.. اللي  خايف خايف ليه قتلووا اخواتنا فاضل  ايه.. قتلوا الحسيني قتلوا مينا كل  رصاصه بتقوينا.. جيكا جيكا يا ولد دمك  بيحرر بلد». 	 		ورفع المتظاهرين علم مصر وصور للزعيم الراحل جمال عبد  الناصر وصور لسيدات  مصريات منهم هدى شعراوي، وسعاد حسني ودرية توفيق، التي  قرر وزير التعليم  حذف اسمها من كتب التربيه الوطنيه . 	 		واكد الدكتور  علاء الاسواني ان المطلب الاساسي من تظاهرات اليوم هو اسقاط  الدستور،  مطالبا بالاعتصام واستخدام كافه وسائل الضغط السلمي من اجل  اسقاطه.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*"مينا وحد القطرين.. ومرسي قسم البلد اتنين".. هتاف آلاف المتظاهرين بالمنوفية*
*المنوفية ـ محمد العيسوي *


*25-1-2013 | 14:09 *
*



*
*



*

*15*

*



*





*



*
*مظاهرات بالمنوفية*​
*خرجت  مسيرات تضم المئات من المتظاهرين من شباب القوى والأحزاب والحركات الثورية  بمدينة شبين الكوم عقد أداء صلاة الجمعة اليوم من مسجد العباسي للمطالبة  بإسقاط النظام ودولة الإخوان في الذكرى الثانية للثورة.  
* *
وحمل المتظاهرون لافتات مدون عليها "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"يسقط  يسقط حكم المرسي"و "القصاص للدماء الشهداء مطلب شرعي للجماهير" و"عصر شهداء  القطارات وكوارث انهيار العقارات".  
* *
طافت المسيرة شارع أحمد ماهر والجلاء البحري واستقرت أمام يوان عام  المحافظة، مرددين هتافات مناهضة للمؤسسة الرئاسة والدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس  الوزراء من بينها "أرحل أرحل يا مرسي". 
* *
كما خرجت مسيرة ضمت الآلاف بمدينة تلا عقب صلاة الجمعة من مسجد اللمعي  ورددوا هتافات "مينا وحد القطرين..ومرسي قسم البلد اتنين" و "الشعب يريد  إسقاط النظام" وطافت المسيرة شوارع تلا.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

* #رصد | عاجل | #الاسكندرية | البلاك بلوك يحاول اقتحام المجلس المحلى .. وتحطيم واجهه المجلس المحلى الآن

 ومن جانب اخر اقتحمت مجموعة من شباب "بلاك بلوك" محكمة الإسكندرية بكورنيش منطقة المنشية بالإسكندرية.

 كانت مسيرة يقودها "بلاك بلوك" تحركة منذ قليل نحو محكمة الإسكندرية،  مرددين هتافات: "يا عريان صح النوم النهاردة آخر يوم"، و"يا إخواني صح  النوم النهاردة آخر يوم
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2013)

*اقتحم مئات المتظاهرين محطة سكة حديد منوف، وأوقفوا حركة القطارات من الاتجاهين بين القاهرة ومنوف وطنطا، مرددين هتافات تطالب بالحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية وسقوط النظام وحكم المرشد.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*المصرى اليوم :
عاجل: الشرطة تستخدم الغاز لتفريق المتظاهرين في اشتباكات عنيفة بالإسكندرية
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*مراسل أون تي في: إشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بمنطقة كوم الدكة بالإسكندرية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*الأهرام:
متظاهرو التحرير يرفعون أعلام المحافظات.. وجورج إسحاق يهتف: اعتصام لإسقاط النظام
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*التحرير:
مسيرة طلابية تنطلق من امام جامعة الاسكندرية والطلاب يصفون الاخوان بـ«الفاشيين»
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*الأهرام
اشتباكات عنيفة فى محيط محافظة الإسكندرية.. الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز والمتظاهرون يردون بالحجارة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة مصطفى محمود ترفع شعار: "والله زمان وبعودة ليلة أبوكم سودا"*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

رفع عشرات المتظاهرين المتجهين إلى قصر الاتحادية فى مسيرة ميدان المطرية،  أرغفة الخبز وصور شهداء الثورة، ردا على تصريح الدكتور هشام  قنديل رئيس  الوزراء بتحسن حالة الخبز، وندد المتظاهرون بكلام رئيس الوزراء مطالبين  بإسقاط النظام والقصاص للشهداء.

وانضم للمتظاهرين عدد من المواطنين أثناء مرور المسيرة فى منطقة سوق  المطرية، ورفع المواطنون أكياس الخضراوات وهتفوا ضد النظام بسبب غلاء  الأسعار، وناشدت سيدة المتظاهرين باستكمال معارضتهم للنظام بسبب ضيق العيش  وارتفاع الأسعار وهتفت "خليكوا رجالة"


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

توافد العشرات من المحامين إلى مقر نقابتهم العامة بشارع رمسيس، للمشاركة  فى المسيرة التى دعا إليها نقيب المحامين سامح عاشور، للمشاركة فى مظاهرات  25 يناير، إحياء لذكرى الثورة، تحت شعار "الثورة صامدة ..الثورة مستمرة".

وقال سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، فى تصريحات صحفية، إن الثورة مستمرة ولم  تحقق أهدافها ومطالبها حتى الآن، مؤكدا أن نقابة المحامين ستواصل جهودها  حتى تتحقق مطالب الثورة.

وطالب "عاشور" باسترداد حقوق الشهداء والمصابين الذين سقطوا منذ اندلاع  ثورة 25 يناير وحتى اليوم، مشيرا إلى أن الوقت قد حان لمحاسبة المتورطين فى  جميع الجرائم التى ارتكبت فى حق الشعب المصرى، وحان الوقت أيضاً لإسقاط  حكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين واستبدادها، وهيمنتها على مفاصل الدولة.

 وأشار نقيب المحامين إلى أن المحامين سيشاركون فى أى فاعليات سلمية حتى  ولو كان الاعتصام، مشددا على ضرورة إسقاط دستور الإخوان المسلمين، وضرورة  الالتزام بالطابع السلمى للمظاهرات.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

احتدمت الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى محيط محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية،  وأسفرت عن غلق سوق المنشية بالكامل، وأغلق أصحاب المحال أبوابهم خشية  تحطيمها.

وفيما يطلق الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، لجأ المتظاهرون إلى رشق جنود الأمن المركزى بالحجارة.

واضطرت قوات الأمن إلى غلق قسم شرطة المنشية بالجنازير، بعد احتدام  الاشتباكات، كما انتشرت حراسة أمنية مشددة حول مبنى محكمة الجنايات لصد  محاولات اقتحام المحكمة.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

انضم كل من الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية  ورئيس حزب "مصر القوية"، والكاتب عبد الرحمن يوسف، منذ قليل، إلى مسيرة حزب  مصر القوية أثناء سيرها بشارع الجامعة، عقب انطلاقها من مسجد الاستقامة  متوجهة إلى جامعة القاهرة.

وشارك أبو الفتوح وعبد الرحمن يوسف لمدة قصيرة، ثم غادرا المسيرة بعد  توقفها أمام كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة بشارع الجامعة وسط هتافات من  المشاركين بالمظاهرة تدعو للقصاص لدماء الشهداء ورافضة لقرض صندوق النقد  الدولى، مطالبة بـ"عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية كرامة إنسانية".

وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة هتافات مناهضة للمرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، الدكتور محمد بديع قائلة: "بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع"، كما رفع  المشاركون فى المسيرة العشرات من الأعلام واللافتات المدون عليها اسم وشعار  الحزب وكذلك مطالب المشاركين فى المسيرة.

ومن جانب آخر رافقت المسيرة منذ انطلاقها سيارتين إسعاف تحسبا لوقوع ى  إصابات، كما تسببت المسيرة فى اختناق الحالة المرورية فى الاتجاه القادم من  ميدان الجيزة إلى الدقى بعدما أغلقت المسيرة الشارع.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

شهد ميدان التحرير، ظهر اليوم الجمعة، توافد عدد كبير من المتظاهرين من  مختلف المحافظات للمشاركة فى فعاليات إحياء الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير ،  والتى دعا إليها عدد كبير من القوى السياسية لإسقاط الدستور وتعديل قانون  الانتخابات وإقالة حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل .

تجمع الآلاف من المتظاهرين بمنتصف الميدان حاملين أعلام مصر، مرددين خلف  أحد المتظاهرين العديد من الهتافات المناهضة لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين  والرئيس محمد مرسى ، فيما تواجد عدد آخر بشارع الشيخ ريحان واستمروا فى  تبادل إلقاء الحجارة مع قوات الأمن المتواجدة خلف الجدار الخرسانى.

يذكر انه حتى الآن لم تصل أية مسيرات إلى الميدان، والمقرر وصولها عقب صلاة الجمعة ، فيما وصل كمال خليل وجورج إسحاق وجمال زهران.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*عد   توافد المتظاهرين  من محافظات الوجه البحرى للمشاركة  في فعاليات مليونية   استرداد الثورة في ميدان التحرير ، بدأت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية برفع  حالة  إجراءاتها الأمنية على مختلف طرق القليوبية بداية من الطريق الزراعي  بحدود  محافظة المنوفية وحتي مدخل شبرا الخيمة
و   فى مشهد تكرر خلال العامين الماضيين ظهرت دبابات الجيش بمدخل مدينة شبرا   الخيمة بين كوبري "أبو سنة" وبين شركة غبور للسيارات قرب الدائري وظهرت   دبابتين وعدد من جنود القوات المسلحة أمام منطقة المصانع على الطريق   الزراعي تحسباً لأي جديد قد يطرأ في ذكري ثورة 25 يناير 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*رصد|#مصر|  | #بورسعيد - عاجل | مسيرات بالآلاف تتجه إلى سجن بورسعيد العمومى وهناك  نية للاعتصام أمام السجن تضامن مع المتهمين في أحداث مجزرة بورسعيد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*وكيل وزارة الصحة: عدد الإصابات الأولية بالإسكندرية وصل إلى 5 حالات*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*مراسل العربية: قوات الأمن تطلق قنابل الغاز أمام مبنى محافظة السويس*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*اليوم السابع:
عاجل: اشتباكات عنيفة بالسويس بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بالسويس ،، ومحاولات لاقتحام مبنى المحافظة ،، والأمن يرد بقنابل الغاز
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*مجموعات "بلاك بلوك" تقتحم محكمة الإسكندرية


الجمعة, 25 يناير 2013 14:24





*
*صورة أرشيفية لمجموعات بلاك بلوك*​*

  اقتحمت مجموعة من شباب "بلاك بلوك" محكمة الإسكندرية بكورنيش منطقة المنشية بالإسكندرية.
كانت مسيرة يقودها "بلاك بلوك" تحركة منذ قليل نحو محكمة الإسكندرية،  مرددين هتافات: "يا عريان صح النوم النهاردة آخر يوم"، و"يا إخواني صح  النوم النهاردة آخر يوم".

الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *المصرى اليوم :
> عاجل: الشرطة تستخدم الغاز لتفريق المتظاهرين في اشتباكات عنيفة بالإسكندرية
> *



*التليفزيون المصري: المتظاهرين يلقون الغاز المسيل للدموع علي قوات الشرطه 

ههههههههههههههه انتقال فيرس الغباء 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

قوات الجيش تسيطر على الطوابق الثلاثة الأولى من ماسبيرو ..و تغلق جميع أبواب المبنى


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الزقازيق : مسيرات حاشدة تجاه بيت مرسي بالزقازيق و الهتافات تتعالي باسقاط النظام


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

أعضاء "بلاك بلوك" يحتجزون طاقم "الجزيرة" بالإسكندرية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

وصل منذ قليل موكب الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، إلى قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي، وقد مر الموكب من اتجاه البوابات الخلفية للقصر بعيداً عن مكان تواجد المتظاهرين، وبمجرد معرفة المتظاهرين بوصول الرئيس تعالت هتافاتهم قائلين:"ارحل ارحل" و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

خالد على المرشح الرئيسى السابق يتقدم مسيرة إمبابة والهتاف الان "عيش -حرية -عدالة اجتماعية "


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والاخوان عند مقر الحريه والعداله والاخوان تطلق الرصاص الحي بشارع عرابي وانباء غير مؤكده عن سقوط شهداء بطلق نارى فى الراس


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

متظاهرون يقتحمون محطة كفر الزيات ويوقفون حركة القطارات


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

"بلاك بلوك" ينتشرون على مداخل ميدان التحرير


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

استمرار الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن أمام المجلس المحلى بالإسكندرية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

"الصحة": 18 مصابا حصيلة الاشتباكات فى الإسكندرية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

مصادر: الجيش يدفع بعدد من المدرعات والدبابات لتأمين مداخل المحافظات


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

مسيرة من "المحامين" تتجه للتحرير.. وعاشور يتوجه للحزب الناصرى


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

متظاهرو مسيرة حدائق القبة يرشقون مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بالحجارة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

مسيرة رابعة العدوية تفترش الأرض أمام "الاتحادية" وتهتف بإسقاط النظام


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

احتدام الاشتباكات أمام جنايات الإسكندرية.. وغلق سوق المنشية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

متظاهرون يقطعون الطريق أمام ماسبيرو


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

أنباء عن سقوط أول شهيد فى الإسكندرية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الإخوان يطلقون النار والملوتوف على مسيره شبرا تحديداً عند كافيه الامريكين في أول طلعت حرب


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

بى بى سى تؤكد خبر سقوط أول شهيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

انسحاب الأمن من أمام مكتب إرشاد الإخوان.. والجماعة تكلف الشباب بتأمين المقر وتعرب عن انزعاجها


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

أصابة ابن خالة الشهيد "جابر صلاح جيكا"، في رأسه نتيجة التراشق بالحجارة بين المتظاهرين والعاملين بموقع "إخوان أونلاين" من أعلى سطح المبنى.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

متظاهرو الإسكندرية يسيطرون على محيط مقر المحافظة بعد تراجع الأمن


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

ملثمون يرشقون مبنى جريدة الجمهورية بالحجارة.. ومسيرة شبرا تتصدى لهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

المتظاهرون يحرقون مقر إخوان أون لاين بالتوفيقية رداً على إطلاق نار


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*قسم شرطة أول المحلة الكبرى تحت حصار المتظاهرين والهتافات: «لا إخوان ولا مسلمين قتلوا إخواتنا في الميادين»*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

قامت مجموعة بلاك بلوك بقطع الطريق على كوبري أكتوبر من مطلع الكوبري باتجاه الزمالك ووضع إطارات السيارات.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يحبط محاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة الرمل أول بالإسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الإسكندرية: إطلاق الرصاص الحى بكثافة شديدة وحالة غضب شديدة بعد سقوط أول شهيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

تصاعد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بالشيخ ريحان


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

وصول جماعة البلاك بلوك إلى ساحة الثورة بميدان المحافظة بالمنصورة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

احراق المقر الرئيسي لحزب الحريه والعداله بمحافظه الاسماعليه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عــاجــل | الجيـــــــــــش فى " شبــــرا الخيــمة "*

*1/25/2013   2:45 PM​*​*




*​*بعد  توافد المتظاهرين  من محافظات الوجه البحرى للمشاركة  في فعاليات مليونية  استرداد الثورة في ميدان التحرير ، بدأت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية برفع حالة  إجراءاتها الأمنية على مختلف طرق القليوبية بداية من الطريق الزراعي بحدود  محافظة المنوفية وحتي مدخل شبرا الخيمة*
*و  فى مشهد تكرر خلال العامين الماضيين ظهرت دبابات الجيش بمدخل مدينة شبرا  الخيمة بين كوبري "أبو سنة" وبين شركة غبور للسيارات قرب الدائري وظهرت  دبابتين وعدد من جنود القوات المسلحة أمام منطقة المصانع على الطريق  الزراعي تحسباً لأي جديد قد يطرأ في ذكري ثورة 25 يناير *
*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاااااااجل
 استشهاد أحد الثوار الآن بالمنشية يقال أنه أدمن لأحد الصفحات المعارضة  للإخوان والمتظاهرين فى حالة هياج تام خصوصا وأن الذى أطلق عليه النار  بطبنجة أحد بلطجية الإخوان الواقفين مع الشرطة الآن*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الجيش ينشر دباباته في مداخل المحافظات تحسبًا لتطورات الأوضاع


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

محاولة اقتحام مقر الأخوان بالبحيرة والشرطة تتدخل لحماية المقر


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

افشال محولة اقتحام قسم شرطة ثانى الاسماعلية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

عاجل | مصابو السويس بينهم ضابط ومجند.. وأنباء عن الدفع بسرية ''صاعقة''

    المصدر : مصراوى

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الإسعاف: إرتفاع عدد المصابين بالقاهرة والمحافظات حتى الأن إلى 61


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*  	عـاجل |.. انسحاب الشرطة و تم الان السيطرة علي مبني محافظة السويس من قبل الثوار .. و المطالب الرئيسية رحيل مرسي

	المصدر : الدستور الاصلى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

"الألتراس" ينضمون لمسيرة الاتحادية ويرفعون لافتات ضد النظام والشرطة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

أمن الشرقية يحبط محاولة اقتحام "بلاك بلوك" لمنزل الرئيس


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

حرب شوارع بساحة محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الأمن يحبط محاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة الرمل أول بالإسكندرية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

اشتباك مسيرة شبرا مع أنصار جماعة الإخوان وسماع دوى إطلاق نار


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*مظاهرات حاشدة لاولتراس المصرى وتكثيفات امنية حول سجن بورسعيد *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل بالصور .. براكين الغضب تجتاح شوارع الإسكندرية
    2013-01-25 16:29:27        






بالصور.. براكين الغضب تجتاح شوارع  الإسكندرية.. اشتباكات أمام مجلس المحافظة وسماع دوى طلقات نارية..  ومحاولات لاقتحام محكمة الجنايات.. والأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز ويغلق قسم  المنشية بالجنازير لصد المتظاهرين 



    شهدت المسيرة التى انطلقت من أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية فى  اتجاه المجلس المحلى لمحافظة الإسكندرية (المقر المؤقت لمحافظة الإسكندرية)  اشتباكات حادة، حيث أكد المتظاهرون المشاركون بها قيام البعض بافتعال  الاشتباك وهجوم عدد من المجهولين على المسيرة بمنطقة كوم الدكة، لمنعها من  الاستمرار فى التقدم نحو المجلس المحلى لمحافظة الإسكندرية.

    كما سمع دوى طلقات رصاص حى وخرطوش بمحيط المجلس المحلى (المقر المؤقت  لمحافظة الإسكندرية)، حيث جرت اشتباكات عنيفة أمام المجلس المحلى، وسط سقوط  عشرات المصابين من حالات الاختناق بالغاز المسيل للدموع، بالإضافة إلى  إصابات بكدمات بالرأس وبأنحاء متفرقة من الجسم من جراء الاشتباكات.

    وألقت قوات الشرطة القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين بالمسيرة  الحاشدة المنطلقة من أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، لمنعهم من  المرور أمام المجلس المحلى، حيث أغلقت قوات الشرطة شارع صفية زغلول المؤدى  إلى المجلس المحلى.

    كما وقعت اشتباكات بين الأمن وعدد من المتظاهرين أمام محكمة الجنايات  بالإسكندرية، عصر اليوم، وذلك بعدما ردد آلاف المشاركين فى مسيرة هتافات ضد  الداخلية والرئيس مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

    ويشهد محيط مبنى محكمة الجنايات حالة من الكر والفر بين الأمن  والمتظاهرين، وألقت عناصر الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع، فى محاولة  لتفرقة الحشود أمام مبنى المحكمة.

    واحتدمت الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى محيط محكمة جنايات  الإسكندرية، وأسفرت عن غلق سوق المنشية بالكامل، وأغلق أصحاب المحال  أبوابها خشية تحطيمها، وفيما يطلق الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، ولجأ  المتظاهرون إلى رشق جنود الأمن المركزى بالحجارة.

    واضطرت قوات الأمن إلى غلق قسم شرطة المنشية بالجنازير، بعد احتدام  الاشتباكات، كما انتشرت حراسة أمنية مشددة حول مبنى محكمة الجنايات لصد  محاولات اقتحام المحكمة.

    من جانبه، أكد اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير المباحث الجنائية بالإسكندرية، فى  تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن محاولة بعض من شباب المتظاهرين فى  اقتحام محكمة المنشية ظهر اليوم قد باءت بالفشل، وسيطرت قوات الأمن على  الموقف، وتم منع أى محاولة للاقتحام، نافياً اقتحام أو محاولة إشعال  النيران فى قسم العطارين، نافياً ما أشيح حول هذا الأمر، وأن الأمر مجرد  شائعة.

    بدوره، أكد د.محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن عدد المصابين  بالاشتباكات الدائرة حالياً بمنطقتى المنشية وكوم الدكة بمحافظة  الإسكندرية، بلغ 18 مصاباً، تم نقل 5 مصابين منهم إلى مستشفى رأس التين  والباقى تم نقلهم لمستشفى الجامعة.

    وأوضح سلطان، أن جميع الإصابات بسيطة تراوحت بين الجروح والسجحات  والكدمات، ولم يسجل حتى الآن أى إصابات بالطلقات النارية "الخرطوش".

    وفيما يتعلق بالاشتباكات الدائرة بشارع قصر العينى بمحيط ميدان التحرير،  أضاف سلطان إلى أن عدد المصابين الذين تم تسجيلهم منذ صباح اليوم الجمعة،  بلغ 4 إصابات فقط، فى حين بلغ عدد المصابين فى الاشتباكات بنفس المنطقة أمس  25 مصابا،لم تسجل أى إصابات أخرى بالمحافظات.
















































    المصدر : اليوم السابع​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل عاجل | متظاهرون يحرقون مقر «إخوان أون لاين»
*






​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يناير 2013)

*وسط هتافات مدوية من الآلاف من المتظاهرين المناهضين لحكم  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمحافظة دمياط قالوا حرية وقالوا عدالة مالقيناش  غير وقف الحالة تم إغلاق حركة المرور بمدينة دمياط بالكامل وأقام  المتظاهرون حواجز حديدية خاصة بمرور دمياط بعد إختفاء الشرطة والمرور تماما  لحماية المتظاهرين وتأمين الطرق العامة الذين يسيرون فيها بالآلاف وإنضم  الآلاف من الألتراس المناهضين لحكم الجماعة وقاموا بالهتاف ضد المرشد  وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وتعالت الهتافات إرحل يامرسى إرحل ياشاطر وانضمت  للمظاهرات السيدات والفتيات ومنهن العديد من المنتقبات هاتفين ضد مشروع  النهضة اللاتى وصفنه بالوهمى وبالفنكوش ورفعوا لافتات ضد الغلاء وحكم  المرشد.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

"أبو عيطة" يصل التحرير على رأس مسيرة شبرا.. ويؤكد: سأعتصم بالميدان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاود المئات من المتظاهرين الان الهجوم على مبنى ديوان عام محافظة كفرالشيخ  واقتحموا الباب الخارجى للمحافظة وهاجموا الباب الداخلى المرابط خلفة.             العشرات من رجال الامن ولواءات الشرطة لحماية مبنى المحافظة من اقتحامة من  الداخل رغم عدم وجود المحافظ الاخوانى المهندس سعد الحسينى محافظ             كفرالشيخ ورددوا الهتافات ومنها ارحل ارحل ومش عايزينك مش عايزينك دم  اشهداء بينا وبينك ولم تفلح محاولات رجال الشرطة فى التصدى لهم.             واكتفوا بالفرجة خلف الابواب الزجاجية والتى على وشك التكسير والاقتحام  الداخلى.             مع تخوفات من اقتحام مكتب المحافظ نفسة والاستيلاء على الاثاث والاورقات  والاجهزة الكهربائية الموجودة ووسط غياب كبير للموظفين اليوم فى الديوان  نظرا لعطلة الجمعة.







​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

* الاسكندرية l الامن المركزى امام المجلس المحلي الان!




*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*شهدت منطقة التوفيقية تبادل إطلاق الأعيرة النارية من الخرطوش والحجارة بين أعضاء حركة "بلاك بلوك" ومجهولين من فوق أسطح بنايات عمارة، تابعة لأحد أصحاب المحال التجارية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*"الإسعاف": ارتفاع أعداد المصابين بالقاهرة والمحافظات لـ61 حالة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

اشتعال مبنى محافظة السويس وعدد المصابين 19 مصاب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل

 نداء من الشرطة : ياساده ابتعدوا عن الاقسام والمنشاءات العامة حرقها ملوش لزمة دى ملك الشعب كلة والشرطة مش ضدكم اساساً*
​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2013)

» «
مصدر أمنى: إصابة قائد قطاع “مرغم” للأمن المركزى بطلق خرطوش بالرقبة
25-01-2013 - 4:50 PM


أكد مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بوزارة الداخلية أن العميد توفيق أبوالخير قائد قطاع “مرغم” للأمن المركزى بالإسكندرية أصيب بطلق خرطوش بالرقبة أطلقه عليه بعض مثيرى الشغب أثناء محاولتهم اقتحام المجلس المحلى بالإسكندرية.
وأوضح المصدر الأمنى – فى تصريح خاص لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط اليوم الجمعة – أنه تم نقل العميد أبوالخير الى مستشفى الشرطة لتلقى العلاج اللازم، فيما تكثف الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها لضبط مثيرى الشغب واتخاذ اللازم نجوهم قانونا.
ومن جهة أخرى، أصيب النقيب أحمد سعيد الضباط بمنطقة القاهرة للأمن المركزى بحروق باليد جراء قيام بعض مثيرى الشغب برشق قوات الأمن المتواجدة خلف الجدار الأسمنتى بشارع الشيخ الريحان بزجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة، ليرتفع إجمالى أعداد المصابين جراء اشتباكات شارع الشيخ ريحان الى ضابط وفرد شرطة و5 مجندين.
أ ش أ


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الصفحة الرسمية للمتحدث العسكري باسم القوات المسلحة :::

فى ضوء ما يتم تداوله على بعض القنوات الفضائية والمواقع الإلكترونية حول وجود قوات عسكرية تابعة للقوات المسلحة بمداخل ومخارج العاصمة - تؤكد القوات المسلحة على إنتشار عناصر رمزية تابعة للمنطقة المركزية العسكرية بمداخل القاهرة الكبرى والذى يأتى فى إطار خطط القوات المسلحة لتكثيف أعمال التأمين بالمحاور والطرق الرئيسية المؤدية إلى داخل العاصمة ... كما أن تلك العناصر غير مخولة بالتعامل مع المدنيين أو منعهم من التحرك ، وهو إجراء إحترازى روتينى لتأمين البلاد خلال الظروف الدقيقة سبق إتخاذه خلال تظاهرات شهر نوفمبر الماضى


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2013)

التيار الشعبى:ارتفاع عدد المتظاهرين في دمياط إلي30 الف شخص..واشتباكات كبيرة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بالسويس أدت لإصابة العديد منهم


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2013)

عاجل : اقتحام المتظاهرين لمقر الاخوان بدمنهور وتحطيمه


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2013)

رئيس هيئة الإسعاف لـ أون تي في: 12 مصاب بميدان التحرير


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2013)

عاجل : الأدخنة تتصاعد من مقر محافظة السويس وصعود المتظاهريين أعلى المبنى رافعين علم مصر


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2013)

عاجل : قرار ضبط واحضار من النائب العام لكلا من حمدين صباحى و شادي الغزالى حرب فى التخطيط لاحداث عنف وقلب نظام الحكم .


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

متظاهرون يقتحمون محطة شبين الكوم ويقطعون شريط السكة الحديد


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2013)

البرادعي وحمدين يتقدمان مسيرة #مصطفى_محمود من شارع جامعة الدول العربية


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2013)

أكد مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بوزارة الداخلية أن العميد توفيق أبوالخير قائد قطاع “مرغم” للأمن المركزى بالإسكندرية أصيب بطلق خرطوش بالرقبة أطلقه عليه بعض مثيرى الشغب أثناء محاولتهم اقتحام المجلس المحلى بالإسكندرية.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

إقتحام موقع إخوان أونلاين وتدمير جميع محتوياتة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

المتظاهرون يقطعون السكة الحديد في المحلة


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2013)

عاجل : الأدخنة تتصاعد من مقر محافظة السويس وصعود المتظاهريين أعلى المبنى رافعين علم مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

المتظاهرون وقوات الأمن يتبادلان إلقاء "كرات النار" بشارع الشيخ ريحان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل .. الرئاسة : تأجيل النطق بالحكم فى مجزرة بورسعيد حرصاً على البلاد

خــاص .. الفجر الرياضي

*​*1/25/2013   4:17 PM*​*




*​*
فجر الدكتور خالد علم الدين مستشار رئيس الجمهورية  لشئون البيئة، مفاجأة كبيرة بعدما أعلن تأجيل الحكم فى قضية ستاد بورسعيد  المُقرر النطق به غدا السبت بجلسة محكمة جنايات بورسعيد المُنعقدة  بأكاديمية الشرطة، لأجل غير مسمي.

وقال  خالد علم الدين فى تصريحات لـ"الجزيرة مباشر مصر" إلى أن مصلحة البلاد  ومقتضيات الأمن العام يُفرض على الجميع تأجيل الحكم فى القضية، وذلك حتى لا  يُزيد حالة الاحتقان بالبلاد.

وعلى سياق مختلف،  قررت وزارة العدل بالتعاون مع وزارة الداخلية عدم نقل المتهمين فى مجزرة ​بورسعيد إلى القاهرة لدواعٍ أمنية.​
الفجر* ​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت رئاسة الجمهورية تأجيل النطق بالحكم فى قضية "مذبحة  بورسعيد " لأجل غير مسمى  حرصاً على مصلحة البلاد. وسنوافيكم بتفاصيل  القرار الرئاسي بعد قليل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

وصول مسيرتى "مصر القوية" و"الوفد" لميدان التحرير


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

المتحدث العسكرى: عناصر الجيش بمداخل القاهرة لا تتعامل مع المدنيين


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

عاجل| متظاهرو كفر الشيخ يحطمون مصفحات تابعة للشرطة ويقتحمون مبني المحافظة






حطم المتظاهرون بمحافظة كفر الشيخ مصفحة تابعة للشرطة، كانت تحمي مبني المحافظة ثم اقتحموه، وتراجعوا مرة أخرى.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

وصلت مسيرة تضم العشرات إلى ميدان التحرير، قادمة من اتجاه مسجد عمر مكرم، مرتدين "تى شيرت" مكتوبا عليها "مصر وبس".

وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة هتافات "ارحل ارحل، الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام، ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار".

فيما تستمر الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المتواجدة خلف الجدار الخرسانى، بشارعى قصر العينى والشيخ ريحان.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاااااااجل

 القضاة فى مسيرة للتحرير
 يهتفون ”” المرادى بجد مش هنسيبها لحد ””*
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

وصلت مسيرة ضمت المئات من اتجاه مدخل ميدان عبد المنعم رياض لكوبرى 6  أكتوبر، لدعم مجموعة "بلاك بلوك"، التى قامت بقطع الطريق أمام السيارات،  وذلك بعدما نشبت مشادات حادة بين قائدى السيارات والمتظاهرين، فى محاولات  لفتح الطريق.

وساعد على ارتفاع حدة المشادات، أن عدد القائمين على قطع الطريق قليل، ولكن  بعد وصول المسيرة، تمكن المتظاهرون من السيطرة على الكوبرى بأكمله لوقف  الطريق، بعد إشعالهم النيران فى إطارات السيارات.


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يناير 2013)

*نفى مصدر قضائي مسئول ل "الشروق الرياضي" ما تردد عن صدور  قرار من الرئاسة بتأجيل جلسة النطق بالحكم فى قضية مجزرة إستاد بورسعيد  والمقرر لها غداً السبت .   وأشار المصدر إلى الدائرة التى تنظر القضية  والتى يترأسها المستشار صبحى عبد المجيد هى الوحيدة المخول لها قرار تأجيل  الجلسة من عدمه ، وأن الرئاسة لا دخل لها بهذا القرار .   وتابع " حتى الأن  لا توجد أى نية لتأجيل القضية ، وننتظر حتى تمر الساعات المقبلة على خير ،  حتى تعقد الجلسة غداً فى موعدها .*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

استقرت مسيرات مدنية الزقازيق منذ قليل أمام منزل الرئيس محمد  مرسى بشارع الإستاد، حيث تقدمهم مجموعات من الشباب يرتدون أقنعة سوداء يطلق  عليها "بلاك بلوك"، وحاصروا المنزل، وأطلقوا الصيحات ودقوا الطبول، وسط  هتافات "ارحل ارحل" و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" وأشعلوا إطارات السيارات، مما  أدى إلى قطع الطريق الرئيسى المؤدى للمستشفى الجامعى.

وانسحب منذ قليل شباب حركة 6 إبريل بالشرقية من المظاهرة أمام منزل الرئيس مرسى بالزقازيق، تحسبا من اندلاع أى أعمال شغب.

وشهدت مدنية الزقازيق بالشرقية تظاهرات حاشدة انطلقت من مساجد المدنية، خرج  فيها المئات من المتظاهرين لتنديد بسياسات الرئيس محمد مرسى.

فقد خرج المتظاهرون من مسجد الفتح الذى يقع فى محيط منزل الرئيس وطافوا  منطقة القومية وشوارع المدينة وخرجت مسيرة أخرى من المسجد الكبير بميدان  الصاغة وتوجهت إلى شارع الجلاء وسط المدنية وثالثة بحى شارع فاروق واستنفرت  قوات الشرطة تواجدها بالميدان خاصة أمام منزل الرئيس تحسبا لأى محاولات  شغب أو اقتحام للمنزل.

وردد المتظاهرون الهتافات "قالوا حرية قالوا عدالة البسوا أسود ع الرجالة" و"يالى ساكت ساكت ليه خدت حقك ولا إيه".


----------



## ياسر الجندى (25 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عاااااااجل
> 
> القضاة فى مسيرة للتحرير
> يهتفون ”” المرادى بجد مش هنسيبها لحد ””*
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههه

القضــــــــــــــــــاة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

كم ذا بمصر من المبكيات !!


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*

                 وصلت مسيرة حزب الوفد إلى التحرير وسط   هتافات "أقفل على الحرية الباب  مرشد عار ورئيس كداب" انزلوا من بيوتكم   المرشد باع ثورتكم يا مبارك نام  واتهنى انت وراك احفاد البنا اللى بيتاجر   باسم الدين يبقى خاين ويبقى عميل.  

ومن ناحية أخرى، رفع العشرات من المتظاهرين برفع علم مصر بطول كوبرى قصر النيل مرددين هتافات يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد.
*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
                  أكد المتحدث الرسمي للقوات المسلحة   العقيد أحمد على   ان نشر عناصر  رمزية لقات الجيش بمداخل المحافظات إجراء   إحترازى و روتينى لتأمين البلاد  خلال الظروف الدقيقة سبق إتخاذه خلال   تظاهرات شهر نوفمبر الماضى.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

شعل العشرات من متظاهرى الشرقية منذ قليل إطارات  السيارات أمام مقر الحرية والعدالة بالزقازيق، فى محاولة منهم لاقتحامه،  ورشقوا المقر بالطوب والحجارة، وتم قطع الطريق أمامه، وتوقيف الحركة  تماماً، مما دفع الأمن بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

قام العشرات من المتظاهرين، باقتحام مبنى ديوان عام محافظة الإسماعيلية  الجديد بالشيخ زايد، وتم إشعال إطارات السيارات وإلقائها فى الفناء الخلفى  للمبنى والحديقة، فيما تواجدت قوات الأمن داخل المبنى لتأمينه والتعامل مع  المتظاهرين بقنابل الغاز.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

وصلت مسيرات مصطفى محمود، والدقى، وإمبابة، إلى ميدان التحرير، فى الوقت  الذى حث فيه كل من جورج إسحاق، وأحمد حرارة المتظاهرين على عدم مغادرة  الميدان، لحين رحيل مرسى، والقضاء على مخطط الإخوان المسلمين فى السيطرة  على كافة مفاصل الدولة.

وامتلأ ميدان التحرير بمئات الآلاف من المتظاهرين، وتعالت فى أرجاء الميدان  هتافات تطالب بإسقاط النظام، من بينها: "ارحل ارحل"، "الشعب يريد إسقاط  النظام"، "بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع".

ورفع متظاهرون لافتات لصور شهداء الثورة، مطالبين بالقصاص، وفتح ملفات اقتحام الأقسام وقت الثورة.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> القضــــــــــــــــــاة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> كم ذا بمصر من المبكيات !!




*هي كلمه القضاه بقت مبكيه 
اه صحيح هتبكو كتير بكره من الاحكام اللي هيصدروها 
خلي املك في ربنا كتير :new6:
*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

شهد الشيخ ريحان منذ قليل تكسير سور الشارع من قبل بعض الثوار، وذلك للرد  على قذائف الأمن المركزى المسيلة للدموع، والتى أطلقت بكثافة على محيط  الشيخ ريحان والثوار بالميدان. 

كما ارتفعت عدد حالات الإصابة فى الرأس والاختناق بسبب ارتفاع إلقاء  القنابل المسيلة للدموع على جموع المتظاهرين فى محيط الشيخ ريحان والقصر  العينى.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*إطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع بمدخل مترو أنفاق التحرير
* *



 
* *ألقى مجهولون عدة قنابل مسيلة للدموع بمدخل محطة مترو  الأنفاق،  ناحية مجمع التحرير، مما أصاب بعض الركاب بالاختناق، فيما اتهم  بعض  المتظاهرين الباعة الجائلين بالقاء تلك القنابل حتى يقوم المتواجدون   بالميدان بشراء الكمامات التي يبيعونها.
* *الوطن*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*تتواصل المظاهرات الحاشدة فى المحلة وطنطا لإسقاط النظام، والتأكيد على مطالب الثورة، والوقوف ضد أخونة الوطن.

	فى مدينة طنطا، انطلقت المسيرات من ساحة الشهداء أمام ديوان عام المحافظة،   بعدما تزايدت الأعداد وتواجدت العديد من سيارات النصف نقل حاملة مكبرات   الصوت التى يهتفون من خلالها، وانطلقوا فى مسيرة بشارع البحر متجهين نحو   مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بشارع البحر.

	بينما خلت شوارع المدينة من الأمن نهائياً، إلا فى أماكن أقسام الشرطة وديوان عام مديرية الأمن والبنوك.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*  	نظم مجموعة “بلاك  بلوك”، عرضاً شبه عسكري بميدان التحرير، منذ قليل، حيث  اصطف ما يقرب من 50  شخص يرتدون اقنعة سوداء، في شكل طابور يتقدمه شاب يحمل  راية سوداء، قبل  أن يختفوا تدريجيا من الميدان.  	   	وكانت مجموعة “البلاك بلوك” قد أعلنت  من قبل، انها تتبع لجهة عالمية كبرى،  وانها تهدف لإسقاط النظام الحاكم  وجماعة الاخوان المسلمين.  	   	يذكر أن اللجان الشعبية بالميدان كانت قد  منعت العديد من الاشخاص من دخول  ميدان التحرير، بعد ان تم ضبطهم بأسلحة  بيضاء.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*  	تمكنت مجموعات من  المتظاهرين من الاستيلاء على المساكن المخصصة لجنود  الأمن المركزي بمنطقة  كوم الدكة بمحافظة الإسكندرية في محيط المجلس المحلي،  وأخرجوا كافة ما  بداخلها من مكاتب ومراوح وطفايات حريق وكراسي وبعض  الأوراق والملفات.  	 كما سيطر المتظاهرون على مبنى المركبات الخاص بالعربات والمدرعات التابعة   للأمن المركزي بالمنطقة ذاتها أيضا.
 
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*وصل عدد كبير من  الأهالي إلى محيط المجلس المحلي بالإسكندرية، لمساعدة الأمن في التصدي  للمتظاهرين، وأطلقوا بعض الكلاب على المتظاهرين لتفريقهم، فيما هدأت وتيرة  الاشتباكات أمام قسم المنشية، واتجه معظم المتظاهرين إلى منطقة المجلس  المحلي.                      من جهة أخرى، ارتفعت أعداد المصابين إلى 9  إصابات، حسب تأكيدات الدكتور محمد الشرقاوي، وكيل أول وزارة الصحة  بالإسكندرية، بعدما تجددت المواجهات بصورة أشد بعد هدنة قصيرة لم تدم لأكثر  من عشر دقائق، حيث أشعل المتظاهرون النار في الإطارات وصناديق القمامة،  ورد الأمن بإطلاق كثيف لقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*ضرب نار على مسيرة دوران شبرا في شارع الالفي   *

[YOUTUBE]SHGOYQ9fwCk#![/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*هتافات اليوم .... 

 1- أكتب على سور الزنزانة .. حكم المرشد عار وخيانة
 2- اقفل ع الحرية الباب .. مرشد عار ورئيس كداب
 3- اقفل ع الحرية النور .. مرشد عار ونائب طرطور
 4- أكتب على جدران البيت .. مرسى جاى بأزازة زيت
 5- قالوا حرية وقالوا عدالة .. شوفنا خيانة وشوفنا ندالة
 6- قالوا حرية وقالوا عدالة قالوا مرسى وراه رجالة البسوا اسود على الرجالة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*سقوط تانى شهيد فى الاسكندرية اثر اختناقه بقنابل الغاز*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*   بالصور.. اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام ديوان محافظة السويس*
*2013-01-25 17:32:12* 

*




* 

*                  اندلعت اشتباكات عنيفة، الجمعة، بين مئات المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن  المكلفة بتأمين مبنى ديوان محافظة السويس، انتهت باقتحام العشرات مبنى  ديوان عام المحافظة.                      بدأت الاشتباكات عندما حاول متظاهرون اقتحام المبنى، ما دفع قوات الأمن  للتصدي لهم، وإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم، فيما رد المتظاهرون  بالحجارة، وتشهد المنطقة المحيطة بالمبنى عمليات كر وفر بين الطرفين الآن.                                             ونظمت القوى والأحزاب السياسية مظاهرات حاشدة في جميع المحافظات إحياءً  للذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، للمطالبة بتحقيق الأهداف التي قامت من  أجلها الثورة، وإسقاط حكم الإخوان، ورفض سياسات الجماعة وحزب الحرية  والعدالة.                                                                     

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


* *
            المصدر : المصرى اليوم               *​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*"بلاك بوك" يحاصرون منزل مرسى بالزقازيق و6 إبريل تنسحب*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*  عاجل  ملثمون يحاولون اقتحام البوابة الرئيسية للقصر الجمهوري*
*2013-01-25 17:35:51* 

*عادل نصار وعمرو حسن       حاول 10 أشخاص ملثمين، مساء اليوم الجمعة، اقتحام البوابة الرئيسية للقصر  الجمهوري، خلال مظاهرات قصر الاتحادية.             وقام الملثمون أيضا بمحاولة فك الأسلاك الشائكة، وإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف  على الأمن المحيط بالقصر، فيما ردت قوات الحرس بإطلاق الرصاص لتفريق  المتظاهرين.             من ناحية أخرى أقام عدد من المتظاهرين درعًا بشريًا أمام البوابة  الرئيسية، للفصل بين الطرفين ومنع الاشتباك بينهما.
* *



*​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*"بلاك بلوك" تسيطر على كوبرى أكتوبر بعد وصول دعم لهم من الميدان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل
 الآن محاولات لاقتحام ماسبيرو*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يناير 2013)

*وماذا بعد اليوم؟
فى خطوات للتصعيد او للاعتصام ؟
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*   عاجل.. المتظاهرون يمهلوا محافظ كفرالشيخ ساعة لاخلاء المحافظة*
*2013-01-25 17:37:58* 


*امهل المتظاهرون فى محيط مبنى ديوان عام محافظة كفرالشيخ منذ دقائق قيادات  المحافظة ومحافظ كفرالشيخ ساعة من الان لاخلاء المحافظة وتسليمها الى مجلس  شبابى لقيادة المحافظة لحين اجراء انتخابات عادلة على منصب المحافظ.             وكان المئات من المتظاهرين الذين يمثلوا حركة 6ابريل وحركة كفاية وحزب  الدستور والكرامة والتيار الشعبى قد اقتحموا مبنى المحافظة بعد ان حطموا  الابواب الحديدية للمحافظة واقاموا منصه امام مدخل المحافظة لمطالبين برحيل  المهندس سعد الحسينى محافظ كفرالشيخ عضو مكتب الارشاد والقيادى الاخوانى  البارز.             فى حين اختفى الحسينى عن الظهور امام المتظاهرين ولم يتعرف على مكانه حتى  الان رغم التاكيدات على تواجدة فى الاستراحة المقابلة لديوان عام محافظة  كفرالشيخ.
* *



*​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*   عاجل.. اقتحام مبنى المراسلات للأمن المركزى بالاسكندرية وسرقة محتوياته*
*2013-01-25 17:43:22* 

*قام مجموعة من المجهولين باقتحام مبنى المراسلات التابع للأمن المركزى  بمحافظة الإسكندرية، وسرقة محتوياته التى أكد جنود الأمن المركزى أنها خاصة  بالمعايشة.              وأوضحوا انه تم سرقة العديد من الملفات والمراوح والتليفزيون والكراسيى  والمكاتب وغيرها من الأشياء الخاصة باعاشة الجنود.              واستمرت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن حتى الان قامت بالقاء  قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين.              وكانت قوات الأمن فرضت كردوناً أمنيا للفصل بين القوات بميحط محكمة  الجنايات بالاسكندرية بين اهالى الاسكندرية والمتظاهرين ومجموعة من  البلطجية وقوات الأمن.              وأعلن الدكتور محمد الشرقاوى - وكيل وزارة الصحة بالاسكندرية - عن ارتفاع  أعداد المصابين إلى 19 مصاباً بحالات اختناق وجروح من بينهم 13 حالة حالة  بالمستشفى الأميرى الجامعى و6 حالات بمستشفى رأس التين.              فى الوقت نفسه اتجهت المسيرة التى انطلقت من ميدان جيهان بحى سيدي بشر  وتضم نحو 3 ألاف من المتظاهرين إلى المجلس المحلى وقاموا بتغيير خط السير  ،بعد ان كانوا متجهين الى مبنى مقر اقامة المحافظ بمنطقة سابا باشا.
* *



* ​
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

اقتحم عدد من المتظاهرين، عصر اليوم الجمعة، البوابة الرئيسية لديوان عام  محافظة كفر الشيخ، بعد محاولات شد وجذب بين القوى الثورية والمتظاهرين  لمنعهم من اقتحام مبنى ديوان عام المحافظة، لكن المتظاهرين تمكنوا من  اقتحامه وإزالة الحواجز الحديدية.

وتمكنت القوى الثورية من منع المتظاهرين من دخول مبنى المحافظة، وشكلت حركة  6 إبريل وكفاية والتيار الشعبى وحزب الدستور والكرامة والمصريين الأحرار  فرقا متعددة لحماية المبنى، بالتعاون مع قوات الأمن.

وكان على رأس المتواجدين اللواء أمجد عبد الفتاح، مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى  بمديرية أمن كفر الشيخ، والعميد حسام الباز المسئول عن الأمن العام،  والرائد أحمد سكران رئيس مباحث كفر الشيخ، وعدد من قيادات مديرية الأمن  وقطاع الأمن المركزى، الذين حاولوا تهدئة المتظاهرين، وإقناعهم بعدم جدوى  دخولهم مبنى ديوان عام المحافظة، لأنه منشأة حكومية يجب الحفاظ عليها.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل 45 مصابًا فى اشتباكات أمام المجلس المحلي بالأسكندرية
 إحباط محاولة اقتحام مقر «الحرية والعدالة» بدمنهور

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*"الصحة": ارتفاع الإصابات في أحداث تظاهرات الذكرى الثانية للثورة إلى ٩٩  *


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*بالصور.. اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام ديوان محافظة السويس
    2013-01-25 17\        





اندلعت اشتباكات  عنيفة، الجمعة، بين مئات المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن  المكلفة بتأمين مبنى  ديوان محافظة السويس، انتهت باقتحام العشرات مبنى  ديوان عام المحافظة. 		  			بدأت الاشتباكات عندما حاول متظاهرون اقتحام المبنى، ما دفع قوات الأمن   للتصدي لهم، وإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم، فيما رد المتظاهرون   بالحجارة، وتشهد المنطقة المحيطة بالمبنى عمليات كر وفر بين الطرفين الآن.  		 			  		 			ونظمت القوى والأحزاب السياسية مظاهرات حاشدة في جميع  المحافظات إحياءً  للذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، للمطالبة بتحقيق الأهداف  التي قامت من  أجلها الثورة، وإسقاط حكم الإخوان، ورفض سياسات الجماعة  وحزب الحرية  والعدالة. 		 			  		 			  		 			 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

حاول بعض  المتظاهرين رفع الأسلاك الشائكة الموجودة أمام الباب الرئيسى  لقصر  الاتحادية الأمر الذى دفع رجال الأمن المركزى للتأهب للدخول فى  اشتباكات  معهم، وقامت أعداد أخرى من المتظاهرين بمحاولة منعهم من اقتحام  الأسلاك  الشائكة ورفعها وهتفوا "سلمية سلمية".

	ومع محاولة اقتحام السور تدخل أعضاء "البلاك بلوك" بمساعدة المتظاهرين فى   رفع الأسلاك الشائكة إلا أن المتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام قصر الاتحادية   منعوا هذا التدخل والاشتباك ورفضوا اقتحام قصر الاتحادية.

	وألقي أعضاء "البلاك بلوك" زجاجة مولوتوف أمام الأسلاك الشائكة إلا أنها   لم تسفر عن حدوث حريق، وعاد الهدوء مرة أخرى أمام بوابة القصر


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

حاول مجموعة من المتظاهرين بالإضافة إلى عدد من مجموعة البلاك بلوك اقتحام  الأسلاك الشائكة والدخول إلى ممر تابع لمبنى ماسبيرو وبجوار وزارة  الخارجية، متتبعين قوات الأمن المركزى التى كانت تقف خلف الأسلاك الشائكة  والتى انسحبت إلى الوراء حتى لا يحدث صدام بينها بين شباب الألتراس

وكانت مسيرة الألتراس وعدد من القوى الثورية من العباسية والزواية الجمراء  وحدائق القبة قد غيرت اتجاهها إلى مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون بدلا من الاتجاه  إلى التحرير حيث احتشدوا أمام ماسبيرو، مرددين هتافات تطالب بإسقاط  النظام.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

وصلت إلى ميدان التحرير، مساء اليوم، مسيرة تضم العشرات من العسكريين  المتقاعدين، والذين طالبوا فيها بإسقاط النظام، وتحركت المسيرة من عند مقر  نقابة الصحفيين، وشارك فيها عدد من الحرفيين.

وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة هتافات منها، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، وحمل  المشاركون فى المسيرة العسكريين المتقاعدين على الأعناق مؤكدين أنهم حماة  الثورة".


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*"بلاك بلوك" ينهون تظاهرهم ويفتحون كوبرى أكتوبر *​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

نشبت اشتباكات بين عدد من المتظاهرين وأعضاء من جماعة الإخوان أمام مقر حزب  الحرية والعدالة أمانة المنصورة، بشارع الدراسات، وتبادل الطرفان التراشق  بالحجارة.  

وقام المتظاهرون برشق مقر الجماعة، وذلك أثناء مرور المظاهرة التى خرجت من  ميدان الثورة لتطوف شوارع المنصورة، وقام عدد من الثوار بمحاولة منع  الاشتباكات، مرددين هتافات "سلمية سلمية"، وتدخل بعض المتظاهرين لإخراج  اثنين من أعضاء الجماعة من المكتب وقاموا بتهريبهم.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*إصابة قائد قطاع «مرغم» للأمن المركزي بطلق خرطوش بالرقبة   *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*   بالصور| أول ظهور لفتيات  البلاك بلوك  في مظاهرات الغردقة*
*2013-01-25 15:17:51* 

*




* 
*    لأول مرة ظهرت في مدينة الغردقة فتايات البلاك بلوك مرتديات الزي الأسود،  حيث شاركن في المسيرة التي نظمتها حركة 6 أبريل والتي انطلقت من أمام مسجد  عبدالمنعم للتنديد بحكم الإخوان، والمطالبه للقصاص من قتله الشهداء.      وقالت هيام أبو النصر، من فتايات البلاك بلوك لـ"الوطن"، "إنها انضمت إلى  حركة "البلاك بلوك" المصرية من آخر مسيرة خرجت فيها لإسقاط حكم المرشد  وأكدت بأنهم يرتدون اللون الأسود حدادأ على الشهداء، ولإيصال فكرة الحداد  على شهداء الثورة وشهداء الإخوان".      وأضافت، "حسني مبارك تم الحكم عليه بسبب قتل الثوار ومرسي لايزال صامت ولا  يخرج كي يعرف مطالب الثوار".
* *




* *
    المصدر : الوطن               *​​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​



ربنا يسمع منك يا عياد 

يارب يارب يارب 

يغور بقى ويرحمنا 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

متظاهرون يقتحمون محطة مترو السادات ويقطعون الشريط


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

مساعد وزير العدل: ليس للرئاسة أو أى جهة المطالبة بتأجيل الحكم بمذبحة بورسعيد


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يناير 2013)

*حاصر  المتظاهرين مبني محافظة دمياط من كافة الإتجاهات، الذي أدى إلى إغلاق  المبنى تماما، وإغلاق الشوارع المؤدية إليه، كما أعلن المتظاهرين عن فرض  سيطرتهم على المبنى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

"إنقاذ الثورة" يعلن تشكيل "حرس ثورى" لمواجهة ميليشيات الإسلاميين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل| المتظاهرون يعلنون سيطرتهم على محافظة دمياط
    2013-01-25 17:58:44        





حاصر المتظاهرين مبني محافظة دمياط من كافة الإتجاهات، الذي أدى إلى إغلاق  المبنى تماما، وإغلاق الشوارع المؤدية إليه، كما أعلن المتظاهرين عن فرض  سيطرتهم على المبنى.

    الوطن               ​**




​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

اقتحام مبنى ديوان عام محافظة كفر الشيخ.. وتشكيل لجنة لإدارته


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يسقطون 3 كتل خرسانية من الجدار العازل بشارع ريحان
نجح المتظاهرون المتواجدون خلف الجدار العازل بجوار مبنى الجامعة الأمريكية فى إسقاط 3 كتل خرسانية من الجدار العازل بجوار شارع ريحان، مرددين هتافات الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

"حازمون" : سنقتحم "مدينة الإنتاج" إذا خرجت المظاهرات عن السلمية


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*أمن "الاتحادية" يطلق قنابل الغاز لمواجهة محاولات اقتحام القصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

تم فض الاعتصام في الاتحادية بعد اطلاق مكثف من الغاز المسيل للدموع من قبل قوات الحرس الجمهوري وقوات التأمين


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الامن يطلق قنابل مسيلة للدموع داخل المستشفى الميدانى بكنيسة قصر الدوبارة ....


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي ومعه قادة الجيش يتابعون الحالة الامنية من المقر الرئيسي بوزارة الدفاع


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

متظاهرون يحاصرون محافظة دمياط لإعلانها مستقلة عن حكم الإخوان


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

قوات الأمن تزيل خيام المعتصمين في محيط الاتحادية


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*لجأت القطارات إلى تغيير اتجاهاتها بعدما قطع متظاهرون السكة الحديد بمحطة مترو أنور السادات، حيث عاد المترو القادم من المرج إلى اتجاه المرج بدلا من استكمال رحلته إلى حلوان، وعاد المترو القادم من حلوان إلى حلوان بدل من استكمال رحلته.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

وقعت اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين، قرب مستشفى قصر الدوبارة الأمر الذى  دفع عناصر الأمن المركزى إلى إطلاق وابل من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع فى  محيط ميدان التحرير، وقعت إحداها داخل مبنى مستشفى قصر الدوبارة، الأمر  الذى أصاب الأطقم الطبية والمرضى بحالة من الهلع، وأشعلوا النيران فى محيط  المكان، فى محاولة لتخفيف آثار الغاز المسيل للدموع.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
تجمعت مجموعة   أولتراس "وايت نايتس"، المنتمية لنادي الزمالك، أمام مجمع التحرير، وظلو   يرددون أغانيهم المرتبطة بالثورة، وشاع بينهم أيضاً هتاف "ارحل يامرسي   هنولع في الإخوان".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*"بلاك بلوك" يزيل الأسلاك الشائكة أمام الاتحادية*
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*حرب شوارع بسوق  التوفيقية  تصوير كريم عبدالكريم _ حسام مصطفى وسهام شوداة تجددت  الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين بشارع سوق التوفيقية، بالقرب من مقر موقع إخوان  أون لاين، حيث سمع دوي إطلاق طلقات الخرطوش مرة أخرى، وتبادل المتظاهرون  إطلاق قنابل المولوتوف.   وشهد شارع سوق التوفيقية، اشتباكات عنيفة منذ ظهر  اليوم عقب اندلاع النيران ببعض المحلات التجارية به، بعد المشادت التي  وقعت بين المتظاهرين والأفراد المتواجدين بمقر موقع "إخوان أو نلاين"  بتبادل زجاجات المولوتوف.  الشروق 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*صورة  إشعال نيران فوق كوبرى أكتوبر
    2013-01-25 18:30:10        










    الشروق  ​**

​*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

وقعت اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين، قرب مستشفى قصر الدوبارة الأمر الذى  دفع عناصر الأمن المركزى إلى إطلاق وابل من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع فى  محيط ميدان التحرير، وقعت إحداها داخل مبنى مستشفى قصر الدوبارة، الأمر  الذى أصاب الأطقم الطبية والمرضى بحالة من الهلع، وأشعلوا النيران فى محيط  المكان، فى محاولة لتخفيف آثار الغاز المسيل للدموع.


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*غادرت 3 مسيرات قادمة من الزاوية الحمراء وحدائق القبة ومسجد النور مبنى ماسبيرو، بعد تظاهرها أمام المبنى والهتاف ضد الداخلية، متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو "الإنتاج الإعلامى" يغادرون حديقة المدينة ويزيلون لافتاتهم

قام المتظاهرون أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى بجمع اللافتات التى علقوها فى حديقة المدينة أمام بوابة ٤، للمطالبة بتطهير الإعلام، والقضاء ودعم الرئيس مرسى، كما بدأ بعضهم يغادرون محيط المظاهرات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*شباب اﻷلتراس لـ"الداخلية" و"الإخوان" و"البورسعيدية": "العلقة بكرة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*وزير الإعلام يركن سيارته داخل ماسبيرو خوفا من أعمال عنف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة "6إبريل" القليوبية تصل ميدان التحرير*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*  	 		 			هاجم  ملثمون، الجمعة، سيارات تابعة لمحال «التوحيد والنور» في شارع  البستان  بوسط القاهرة، وحطموا زجاج عدد منها، وكتبوا عليها «كاذبون»، فيما  تتواصل  الاشتباكات بين المحتجين وقوات الأمن في شارع يوسف الجندي بمحيط  ميدان  التحرير. 		 			  		 			كان عشرات الآلاف وصلوا إلى ميدان التحرير، استجابة  لدعوات أطلقتها  المعارضة للاحتجاج بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25  يناير. 		 			  		 			ومحال «التوحيد والنور» مملوكة لرجل الأعمال السلفي  السيد السويركي.
 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*ارتباك مرورى يجتاح شوارع القاهرة الكبرى بسبب المظاهرات*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*  	 		 			 				اقتحم آلاف  المتظاهرين الملثمين الذين يرتدون الزي الأسود البوابة  الداخلية لمبنى  ماسبيرو، وحاصروا سيارات الأمن المركزى والتفوا حولها.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*"أولتراس أهلاوي" يوقف المترو في محطة السادات*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*اكد الدكتور محمد سليم امين عام حزب  الوفد بالقليوبية ومنسق  عام جبهة الانقاذ بالقليوبية تعرض 12 أتوبيس يقلون  1200 شاب من اعضاء  الوفد بالمحافظة اثناء توجههم للمشاركة فى فاعليات  جمعة استرداد الثورة  للاحتجاز فى النفق المؤدى الى شارع التحرير بالدقى من  قبل مجهولين متهما  حزب الحرية والعدالة بالوقوف وراء ذلك. وأشار الى قيام  شباب الحزب بترك  الاتوبيسات بالنفق والسير على الاقدام مضيفا انه تم  اجبار السيارات على  الرجوع من قبل بعض العناصر وطالب وزير الداخلية  بالتدخل العاجل وفتح الطرق  للسيارات المتجهة للتحرير.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

صورة لحرب الشوراع فى سوق التوفيقية الان



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*                             المئات يقتحمون مقر «الحرية والعداله» بالشرقية.. وتوقف حركه القطارات *


*




* 


*                                                                                    - الشرقية – محمد عوده - اسلام على                          * 

*                         نشر:                         25/1/2013 6:36 م                          – تحديث                         25/1/2013 6:37 م                      *

*قوات الأمن تكثف من تواجدها أمام مقر الحرية والعداله وتطلق قنابل الغاز لتفريق المتظاهرين*
*اقتحم مئات المتظاهرين مقر حزب الحرية والعداله الكائن بشارع المدير  بمنطقه منشية اباظة التابعه لحى أول الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية وقاموا  بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف الحارقه على المقر بهدف احراقه واتلاف محتوياته فى  اطار سلسله الازمات التى اندلعت اليوم فى أحداث ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير .*
*هذا وقد تمكنت قوات الامن من الانتشار حول المقر وأغلاق الطرق والشوارغ  الرئيسية والفرعية المؤديه إليه كما صدرت أوامر بالتعامل مع المتظاهرين عن  طريق أطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع مما أسفر عن وقوع عشرات الشباب  والأطفال مصابين بحالات الأغماء والأختناق .*
*على جانب آخر توجهه مئات المتظاهرين صوب محطه قطار الزقازيق ، حيث قاموا  بأقتحام المحطه وأفتراش القضبان وأشعال النيران فى اطارات السيارات مما  أدى إلى توقف حركه القطار التى أصيبت بالشلل التام جراء الأقتحام .*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*تجمع المئات من المتظاهرين، حول طفلة  صغيرة، أمسكت  باليكروفون بمنصة التحرير، وظلت تهتف منددة بجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، وحكم  الرئيس محمد مرسى، والدستور الجديد.

وألهبت الطفلة حماس المتظاهرين، الذين رددوا ورائها هتافات: "يا غرياني لف ودور زيك زى فتحي سرور"، و"مش عايزنكم يا إخوان ".
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*الاسكندرية  - استمرار اطلاق الخرطوش والقنابل المسيلة للدموع من قِبل العناصر الأمنية  ، وسقوط اكثر من 25 مصاب خلال اشتباكات بمحيط سينما مترو*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

* سيدة مصرية ترفع لافتة مكتوب بها "زي النهاردة الرجالة كانت في الميدان ، والجماعة في البيت


*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

نبيل شرف الدين يسخر من وزير الداخلية الجديد على تويتر الان
    2013-01-25 18:46:09        









​

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*طائرات "الشرطة" تحوم حول "الاتحادية"*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

ألتراس أهلاوى يوقف حركة المترو بمحطة جمال عبد لناصر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*شيوخ الأزهر يتظاهرون ضد المرشد






​*​*
كتب- محمد الصعيدى ومحمود فايد:الجمعة , 25 يناير 2013 18:09
تظاهر  العشرات من شيوخ الأزهر بميدان التحرير مساء  اليوم لإحياء الذكرى الثانية  للثورة بعد أن وصلوا في مسيرة من الأزهر يقودها الشيخ عبد الغنى زندى،
المتحدث الرسمى باسم جبهة استقلال الأزهر.
وردد الشيوخ هتافات مناهضة للنظام الحالى ولجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومنها "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".​

الوفد  
​* 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل 45 مصابًا فى اشتباكات أمام المجلس المحلي بالأسكندرية
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

متظاهرون يحطمون جزء من بوابة ماسبيرو ويحاولون اقتحام المبني


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

انضمام أعداد غفيرة من متظاهرى التحرير لثوار ماسبيرو


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

توقف حركة الخط الأول لمترو الانفاق لاحتلال المتظاهرين محطة عبد الناصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الإذاعة الداخلية لمترو القاهرة تطالب بإخلاء المحطات


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*  	 		بدأت قوات الجيش فى الانتشار  بمدرعاتها فى مداخل المدن الرئيسية قبل  قليل، وقال المتحدث الرسمي باسم  القوات المسلحة العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد  علي، أن القوات المسلحة  غير  مخولة بالتعامل مع المدنيين. 	 		ونشر متحدث القوات المسلحة بيانا عبر  صفحته الرسمية على موقع فيسبوك جاء  فيه أنه: في ضوء ما يتم تداوله على بعض  القنوات الفضائية والمواقع  الإلكترونية حول وجود قوات عسكرية تابعة  للقوات المسلحة بمداخل ومخارج  العاصمة.. تؤكد القوات المسلحة على انتشار  عناصر رمزية تابعة للمنطقة  المركزية العسكرية بمداخل القاهرة الكبرى والذى  يأتى فى إطار خطط القوات  المسلحة لتكثيف أعمال التأمين بالمحاور والطرق  الرئيسية المؤدية إلى داخل  العاصمة. 	 		وأضاف أن أن تلك العناصر غير  مخولة بالتعامل مع المدنيين أو منعهم من  التحرك، وهو إجراء احترازى روتيني  لتأمين البلاد خلال الظروف الدقيقة سبق  اتخاذه خلال تظاهرات شهر نوفمبر  الماضى.
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

حريق هائل بمبني النيابه الاداريه بمحافظة السويس


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
  	أقتحم الالتراس الثورجي الشهير بالقناع الاسود محطة مترو السادات بميدان التحرير وذلك بالاتجاه المؤدي إلى حلوان.

  	ومن ثم تم إغلاق المحطة حوالي ربع ساعة وجاءت نداءات من ناظر محطة  السادات  بإخلاء المترو تماماً ، فيما استجاب الالتراس والمواطنين من  الخروج من  المترو ، لعدم تعطيل مصالح المواطنين*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
تعرض المستشفى الميداني -الذي قام نشطاء سياسيون واهالي مدينة الإسكندرية بإقامته بأحد الشوارع الجانبية بمنطقة كوم الدكة على مقربة من الأحداث المشتعلة بمحيط المقر المؤقت لمحافظة الإسكندرية - لهجوم من عدد من البلطجية الذين ظهروا حاملين سيوفا واسلحة بيضاء وحاولوا التعدي على الأطباء والمرضى بداخله

وتمكن المتظاهرون من التصدي للبلطجية وأجبروهم على الإنسحاب والهرب بعد رشقهم بالحجارة 

من جانب آخر أكد الدكتور عمرو الفقي -أحد أطباء المستشفى الميداني-أنه قد إستقبل العديد من الحالات التي تصل غلى مائتي حالة إصابة -بحسب قوله-ما بين غصابات بالخرطوش وإختناقات وحروق مختلفة بأنحاء الجسم
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*فتح السيد #مرسي الجاكيت في ميدان  التحرير قبل شهور قليلة ليعلن اطمئنانه  للشعب، لماذا لا ينزل ذات الميدان  اليوم ليواجه الشعب الذي "اختاره"؟!*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

اقتحم من منذ قليل العشرات من المتظاهرين مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بميدان الساعة بمدينة دمنهور، وإشعال النيران به، وإلقاء جميع متعلقاته  بالخارج.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
















*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*مصدر قضائي: لا صحة لتأجيل جلسة الحكم في قضية "مجزرة بورسعيد"

	اخبار اليوم**

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
* *عاجل حقيقة تأجيل جلسة الحكم في قضية مجزرة بورسعيد 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يضرب كنيسة « الدوبارة»
    2013-01-25 19:35:19        






مصطفى المنشاوي               أطلقت قوات الأمن، مساء اليوم الجمعة، قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع على  المستشفى الميداني بكنيسة قصر الدوبارة القريبة من ميدان التحرير.                             من جانبه، أكد القس سامح موريس راعي كنيسة قصر الدوبارة، عبر صفحته  الشخصية بموقع "تويتر"، أنه تم إطلاق 3 قنابل مسيلة للدموع دفعة واحدة.




​**

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عااااااااجل : نقلا عن قناة cbc

 محافظة كفر الشيخ تعلن إستقلالها وهروب المحافظ الإخواني

 وأغلق جميع تليفوناته والثوار والأولتراس سيطروا علي مبني المحافظه ...
 .*
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

تجمع العشرات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية بمسيرات تصل إلى ميدان التحرير، بينما افترش عدد  كبير منهم ساحة المسجد الداخلية.
 
وأفادت بعض المصادر أن هذا الجمع جاء من بعض المحافظات لمساندة وتأييد  الرئيس محمد مرسى، وتحسبا لأى أعمال تعد على القصر الرئاسى بالعروبة، وأنهم  فى وضع استعداد تحسبا لأى مصادمات.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

يواصل المئات من المحتجين وشباب الثورة بالسويس مظاهراتهم بمحيط ديوان عام  المحافظة الاشتباك مع قوات الأمن، ويواصل الأمن مواجهة ذلك بإلقاء القنابل  المسيلة للدموع.

من جانبه أكد اللواء عادل رفعت لـ"اليوم السابع" أن مبنى المحافظة سليم،  ولم يتم اقتحامه، وأنه سمح لبعض القوى السياسية الدخول من أجل إصدار بيان  من أجل تهدئة الأوضاع.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

* أنصار «أبو إسماعيل» يحتفلون بذكرى الثورة أمام «الإنتاج الإعلامي».
*




​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

​


*
اميره السيد 

 	قام أكثر من 2000متظاهر بقطع المترو من الإتجاهين فى محطة السادات منذ   قليل كما تم انقطاع التيار الكهربائى وتم انسحاب عمال المترو بالكامل من   المترو.

  	وأشار محمد صبرى الصحفى بجريدة الأهرام خلال مداخلة هاتفية لقناة "السى بى سى "أنه تم غلق شبابيك التذاكر.*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

​ 



*عاجل _اشتعال النيران بمدرسة "الليسيه"* 
​ 

* طباعة الخبر

عاجل_اشتعال النيران بالطابق الأخير لمدرسة "الليسيه"

*​*1/25/2013   7:47 PM​*​*



*​*
محمود أحمد


  	 اشتعلت النيران في الطابق الأخير لمدرسة "الإليسيه" المتواجدة بشارع  محمد  محمود أثناء الاشتباكات المحتدمة بين المتظاهرين وبين قوات الأمن عقب   إلقاء المتظاهرين لبعض قنابل المولوتوف ردا على قنابل الغاز التي تطلقها   قوات الأمن بعد تمركزهم داخل المدرسة.

  	فيما استطاعت القوات المتواجدة بالقرب من مبنى وزارة الداخلية من إطفاء   النيران عن طريق رشاشات المياه المتواجدة داخل مبنى الوزارة، كما قام أحد   المتظاهرين بالدخول إلى مبنى المدرسة وقام بإلقاء إحدى اسطوانات الغاز ما   أدى إلى انفجارها في الشارع دون أن ينتج عنها أية إصابات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

النائب العام ينتدب أعضاء للتحقيق فى شغب ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الأمن يواصل إلقاء قنابل الغاز على متظاهرى ماسبيرو.. والإسعاف ينسحب


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

استمرار الاشتباكات بالسويس.. ومدير الأمن ينفى اقتحام المحافظة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

وكيل "القضاة": لن نسمح بتدخل رئاسة الجمهورية فى قضية مذبحة بورسعيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الإخوان يتجمعون بـ"رابعة العدوية" تحسبا لأى تجاوزات على قصر الرئاسة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

المتظاهرون يعترضون حركة المترو ..ويفصلون الكهرباء عن الخط الثانى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل:اشتعال النيران بالطابق الأخير لمدرسة "الليسيه"*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

محاولة اقتحام مبنى مديرية أمن الغربية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

اقتحام مقر الإخوان المسلمين بدمنهور وإلقاء متعلقاته بالخارج


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*اقتحم مجهولون ميدان التحرير، مساء اليوم الجمعة، حاملين سيوف وأسلحة  بيضاء، وقاموا بالإعتداء على بعض المتظاهرين، مما أدى لوقوع إصابات وجروح  قطعية.             على الفور، قام المتظاهرون بنقل زملائهم المصابين إلى المستشفيات  الميدانية المتواجدة بالميدان لتلقي العلاج.

    الشروق 

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*مصدر سيادي:مرسي اجتمع بمستشاريه والداخلية تطالب بحل عاجل
*


الجمعة, 25 يناير 2013 19:30





الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية​
كتبت – إيمان إبراهيم
 كشفت مصادر سيادية، عن قيام الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس  الجمهورية، بعقد اجتماع عاجل مع عدد من المستشارين و قيادات من الحرس  الجمهوري ووزارة الداخلية ، للوقوف على أخر المستجدات المتعلقة بالوضع  الأمني وحال البلاد خلال احتفالات الثوار بثورة 25 يناير 2011 ، والتي  تبدلت لموجة من الغضب العارم اجتاحت العاصمة والمحافظات .
قالت المصادر : أن مستشاري الرئيس، طرحوا مقترح يدور حول  قيام الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، بإلقاء بيان على الشعب المصري،  لتوضيح ملابسات ما يحدث في دوائر العملية الاقتصادية والسياسية ،مع طرح  دعوة من مؤسسة الرئاسة لجموع القوى المعارضة ، للدخول مجددا فى مناقشات حول  مصير ومستقبل مصر السياسيى ، تجنبا لتصعيد المتظاهرين من الشباب لتحركاتهم  .

وأكد المصدر  على أن قيادات وزارة الداخلية طالبوا " مرسى " بضرورة وضع  حلول عاجلة لاستيعاب غضب الشارع المصري ، خاصة بعد اعتراف قيادات الداخلية  بعجز ضباط الداخلية عن مواجهه التصعيدات الموجهة لهم من قبل المتظاهرين ، -  كما حدث في الثورة الأولى –
فى الوقت نفسه وردت أنباء عن وجود اتجاه  بمؤسسة الرئاسة للإطاحة بحكومة  الدكتور هشام قنديل " المشكلة حديثا على أن يكون هذا المقترح أخر الحلول  التي ستلجأ إليها مؤسسة الرئاسة .


​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*قال سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، اليوم الجمعة، لن نسمح باستمرار  حكم الإخوان وحكومة قنديل الفاشلة، ولن نقبل أن نعيش في ظل دستور باطل،  مؤكداً أن الثورة ستقضي على هذا النظام.*

*



*

*وأضاف عاشور: "نازلين لاستعادة روح ثورة 25 يناير، ومن أجل القضاء على  كل من يحاول السيطرة على مصر"، مؤكداً "حكم الإخوان لازم يرحل".*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

عضو بـ"الألتراس": سنفض الاعتصام من على قضبان المترو خلال ساعات


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

مصدر أمنى: إصابة عميد و9 مجندين بخرطوش ومولوتوف خلال اشتباكات الإسكندرية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

هتافات ضد "مرسى" أعلى "كوبرى أكتوبر".. وتوقف تام لحركة السيارات


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

قنابل الغاز تجبر متظاهرى ماسبيرو على العودة لـ "التحرير"


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

شباب "بلاك بلوك" يدعون إلى اقتحام مجلس الشورى


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

آلاف المتظاهرين يشعلون النار بمجلس مدينة المحلة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

المئات يغادرون التحرير بعد تكثيف إلقاء قنابل الغاز عليهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

سائقو المترو يستنجدون بالجيش والشرطة لحماية القطارات والمحطات


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الأمن يلقى قنابل الغاز على معتصمى الاتحادية وازدياد حالات الاختناق


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الداخلية: ملتزمون بتأمين المظاهرات والاعتصامات السلمية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

انفجار أسطوانة غاز داخل مدرسة خلف الجامعة الأمريكية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*2500 فرد من "الإخوان" يتوجهون إلى "الاتحادية" بالسيوف لتأمينه*

*كتب : شادي أحمد* 

*




محيط قصر الاتحادية* 
*أحدث عدد يقترب من 2500 شخص، يرفعون شعارات جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، فوضى باستخدام السيوف والأسلحة البيضاء، بجوار جامع "الحق" في  شارع النصر بمدينة نصر، عازمين على التوجه إلى قصر الاتحادية لحمايته من أي  عمليات اقتحام قد تحدث. *
*ويعيش المواطنون في الشارع حالة من الفزع والذعر، بسبب تزايدد أعداد هؤلاء، وخوفهم من اقتحام المحال التجارية والعمارات السكنية.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

النيران تلتهم مكتب المحافظ بمجلس مدينة المحلة وتقترب من المكتبة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*الشيخ وجدي غنيم علي تويتر الان وسيجرى الإعداد الفورى لمجلس رئاسى...​*​​*
2013-01-25 20:24:47​**
​**


**
​**
​**
وسيجرى  الإعداد الفورى لمجلس رئاسى يتكون من الشيخ عبود الزمر وطارق الزمر ، و د/  أيمن الظواهرى حفظه الله والشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل لقيادة البلاد​ تويتر​​**


 حسين موجود يا جماعه ولا اتصرف انا ؟​​**


​**
​**
​**
​*[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الشيخ وجدي غنيم علي تويتر الان وسيجرى الإعداد الفورى لمجلس رئاسى...​*​​*
> 2013-01-25 20:24:47​**
> ​**
> 
> ...






​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

انقطاع الكهرباء عن محيط مجلس محلى الإسكندرية مع استمرار الاشتباكات


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

بلطجية يحاولون نهب محطة مترو السادات والألتراس يتصدى لهم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*كتبت – نرمين عشرة:منذ 8 دقيقة 50 ثانية
**أعلنت   مجموعة الكتلة السوداء "البلاك بلوك" ظهورها على المشهد السياسى بشكل  رسمى  حتى يواجهون جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الذين وصفوها بالطاغية الفاشية،  محذرة  من أى تدخل من مؤسسة الداخلية بهذا الشأن.​
وقدمت   "البلاك بلوك" نفسها على أنها جزء من الكل في العالم يسعون لتحرير  الإنسان  وهدم الفساد وإسقاط الطاغية في كل بقاع الأرض، ورفعت شعارها الذى  يتمثل في  اتحاد الهلال مع الصليب وأعلام مصر.​
وأعلنت عدم امتلاكها لأية صفحة على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعى، محذرة من الانسياق وراء الصفحات الواهية للحفاظ على حياتكم.​*​*
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*شباب "المصريين الأحرار" يعلنون الاعتصام بميدان التحرير*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الشيخ وجدي غنيم علي تويتر الان وسيجرى الإعداد الفورى لمجلس رئاسى...​*​​*
> 2013-01-25 20:24:47​**
> ​**
> 
> ...



* انت  فنان وانت عبقرى وانت مفيش زيك  انت هايل   انت تحفة   انت مش ليك حل  فى  ملوخية  اغرفلك :fun_lol::2:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*جميلة إسماعيل من التحرير: على مرسى تنفيذ المطالب قبل فوات الأوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

إشتعال النيران في مقر حزب الاخوان بحدائق القبة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

دمياط الأن اشتباكات بين الأخوان المسلمين والمتظاهرين أمام مقر حزب الحرية والعداله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*طلقات آلى حية وخرطوش من عناصر مندسة بالسويس.. والأمن يحتمى بالمبانى*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

اقتحام الابواب الحديديه لمبني ماسبيرو و تكسير كاميرات المراقبه وقوات الجيش تحاول السيطره على الموقف حتى لا تقع خسائر بشريه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*صورة.. المتظاهرين في محطة مترو السادات اليوم..



 =
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عن بيدج : كل شيئ في ام الدنيا لحظه بلحظه
 منذ 19 دقائق
 عاجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
 القيادات الحمساوية والقطرية تخطط لشئ ما في قلب القاهرة
 خلايا حزب الله وايران موجودة في الحي العاشر وبكثافة
 اتوبيسات وسيارات محملة بالاخوان تدخل القاهرة من منافذها الحدودية*
​


----------



## V mary (25 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



*كدبيبن كدب السنين 
كدبين كدبيييييين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

اول رد فعل للادراة الامريكية بعد الانتفاضة المصرية ضد الاخوان
هيلاري كلينتون وزيرة الخارجية تتبرأ من الإخوان وتقول أن الربيع العربي أتى بأنظمة إلى الحكم لا علاقة لها بالديمقراطية ولا بالإدارة ومعدومي الخبرة


----------



## V mary (25 يناير 2013)

*​*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عن بيدج : كل شيئ في ام الدنيا لحظه بلحظه
> منذ 19 دقائق
> عاجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
> القيادات الحمساوية والقطرية تخطط لشئ ما في قلب القاهرة
> ...


*هم مش قالو الجيش علي مداخل  المحافظة 
ولا لا لا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

حريق هائل بمدرسة الحوياتى الثانوية بمحيط ميدان التحرير


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2013)

*قطعت مجموعتان من مجموعة «بلاك بلوك»،  مساء الجمعة، خط مترو «المرج – حلوان»، في محطتي أنور السادات (التحرير)،  وجمال عبد الناصر (الإسعاف)، وانضم إليهم لاحقًا عدد من المتظاهرين.*​ *وشهدت خطوط السكك الحديدية، الجمعة،  ارتباكًا بعد أن قطع محتجون خط السكة الحديدية في الزقازيق وبني سويف،  بالإضافة إلى خط القاهرة – الإسكندرية*​ ​ *. 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*حريق فى مبنى ديوان المحافظة والنيابة الإدارية ومنفذ توزيع الأغذية بالسويس
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​




* يا نهار اسود دنا سري باتع 
وفاه اول شخص في السويس بطلق ناري 

الشروق
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*إصابة إسباني في عينه في مظاهرات الذكرى الثانية للثورة*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الرئاسة : الرئيس يتوجه غدا لحضور القمة الافريقية بأديس ابابا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*ابراهيم عيسى على القاهرة والناس: سلمية دى تبقى خالتك !*
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عن بيدج : كل شيئ في ام الدنيا لحظه بلحظه
> منذ 19 دقائق
> عاجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
> القيادات الحمساوية والقطرية تخطط لشئ ما في قلب القاهرة
> ...



*انت متاكد يااخى من الكلام دة​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *إصابة إسباني في عينه في مظاهرات الذكرى الثانية للثورة*
> ​





إصابة إسباني في عينه في مظاهرات الذكرى الثانية للثورة
    2013-01-25 21:21:41        






  [COLOR=black !important]   	   	أصيب إسباني يدعى هوراسيو لوبيز، 25 عاماً، إصابة بالغة في إحدى عينيه،  أثناء مشاركته في مظاهرات إحياء الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، الجمعة،  تضامناً مع الثوار.  	وتم نقل المصاب الذي كان بصحبة صديقه الفرنسي، بمساعدة أحد الباعة  الجائلين، إلى مستشفى قصر العيني، وهناك فحص الأطباء العين المصابة، وتبين  حاجتها إلى إجراء عملية جراحية عاجلة، ولكن قنصل أسبانيا بالقاهرة، طلب نقل  المصاب إلي مستشفي إحدى المستشفيات الخاصة في منطقة الدقي.  	وقال الدكتور علاء ماهر، مدير عام مستشفيات «قصر العيني» إن المستشفي  إستقبلت، ظهر الجمعة، أسباني، بعد دخول جسم صلب في عينه أدي إلي إصابتها  إصابة بالغة وأن المصاب تم نقله إلى مستشفى أخرى، وهو في حاجة إلى إجراء  جراحة عاجلة، وأضاف :«الحالة سيئة وقد يفقد المصاب عينه».​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

السويس :::::::::::::::::::::::::فقدان السيطرة على جنود الأمن المركزي وتحطيمهم للسيارات الموجودة ، بالاضافة إلى مطارداتهم للجميع وعدم استطاعة قادتهم السيطرة عليهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

الصحه : ارتفاع عدد المصابين فى أحداث اليوم إلى 252 حالة فى القاهرة والمحافظات

	الدسنور الاصلي​

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل من وزاره الصحه عن عدد المصابيين في احداث اليوم 
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*هتافات ضد "مرسى" أعلى "كوبرى أكتوبر".. وتوقف تام لحركة السيارات

	توقفت  حركة السير تماماً أعلى كوبرى 6 أكتوبر، بعد  قطعه للمرة الثانية على مدار  اليوم، فى الوقت الذى ردد فيه المتظاهرون  على الكوبرى هتافات ضد الرئيس  محمد مرسى، من بينها: "ارحل ارحل".

 	وأشعل ملثمون النيران فى إطارات السيارات أعلى الكوبرى، من الاتجاهين، مؤكدين تمسكهم بإسقاط النظام.
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*أكدت  وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن اجمالى حالات الاصابة التى تم نقلها الى   المستشفيات جراء تظاهرات اليوم الجمعة ، بلغ 252 حالة ، وذلك حتى الساعة   الثامنة من مساء اليوم .  وأشارت الصحة أن عدد السيارات المتمركزة لتأمين  ميدان التحرير 61 سيارة  إسعاف ، بالاضافة الى سيارة الإنتشار السريع ،  واجمالى عدد الحالات  بالقاهرة 59 حالة ، بالاضافة الى تجمع 13 سيارة اسعاف  بمحيط الاتحادية ،  استقبلت 3 حالات اصابة .  وأكدت الوزارة فى تقرير لها  نسبته الى الدكتور احمد عمر المتحدث الرسمى  للوزارة ان 9 محافظات هى  "القاهرة، الشرقية، الاقصر، الاسكندرية، الغربية،  السويس ،البحيرة، كفر  الشيخ" شهدت حالات اصابات وصلت الى المستشفيات رسميا. `*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*   	   	أصيب إسباني يدعى هوراسيو  لوبيز، 25 عاماً، إصابة بالغة في إحدى عينيه،  أثناء مشاركته في مظاهرات  إحياء الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، الجمعة،  تضامناً مع الثوار.  	وتم  نقل المصاب الذي كان بصحبة صديقه الفرنسي، بمساعدة أحد الباعة  الجائلين،  إلى مستشفى قصر العيني، وهناك فحص الأطباء العين المصابة، وتبين  حاجتها  إلى إجراء عملية جراحية عاجلة، ولكن قنصل أسبانيا بالقاهرة، طلب نقل   المصاب إلي مستشفي إحدى المستشفيات الخاصة في منطقة الدقي.  	وقال الدكتور  علاء ماهر، مدير عام مستشفيات «قصر العيني» إن المستشفي  إستقبلت، ظهر  الجمعة، أسباني، بعد دخول جسم صلب في عينه أدي إلي إصابتها  إصابة بالغة  وأن المصاب تم نقله إلى مستشفى أخرى، وهو في حاجة إلى إجراء  جراحة عاجلة،  وأضاف :«الحالة سيئة وقد يفقد المصاب عينه».*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*تم حرق التوحيد والنور ( شارع نوبار ) بجوار الداخليه

 واصبح عباره عن كتله فحم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*مقتل 5 مواطنون الأن فى الأشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن بالسويس 

قناه القاهره والناس
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*قطع الكهرباء بمناطق الاشتباكات بالإسكندرية.. وإصابة مراسلة "النهار".. والاعتداء على إعلامية بـ"سكاي نيوز"​* *في  تطور جديد للأحداث الملتهبة بمدينة الإسكندرية، شهدت منطقة "كوم الدكة"  و"محطة مصر"، قام رجال الأمن بقطع الكهرباء عن المنطقة بالكامل، لتغرق في  ظلام دامس، فيما لاتزال الاشتباكات مستمرة بين الجانبين. ​* *وفي  سياق آخر، تعرضت الزميلة نسرين فؤاد مراسلة قناة "النهار" لإصابة بطلقة  مطاطية في أثناء قيامها بتغطية الأحداث، حيث تم نقلها إلى المستشفى الرئيسي  الجامعي للعلاج. ​* *كما  تعرضت مراسلة قناة سكاي نيوز "آية راضي" للاعتداء من قبل بلطجية أثناء  قيامها بتصوير تقرير مصور، حيث طاردها بعض الأشخاص وقاموا بالتعدي عليها  بالضرب فيما تمكن متظاهرون من تخليصها من أيديهم، وأدخلوها أحد المقاهي  بالمنطقة​* *



*​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

للمرة الثانية.. اقتحام محل "مؤمن" بباب اللوق وإصابة عامل


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

احتدمت الاشتباكات الدائرة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أمام مبنى ماسبيرو وأطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافة فى مشهد حرب شوارع وكر وفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن من ماسبيرو حتى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض وكوبرى أكتوبر


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

*أعلن المهندس أحمد عمران رئيس اللجان الشعبية بالسويس، أن هناك 6 وفيات حتى الآن بمستشفى السويس العام، مؤكدا أنه متواجد حاليا داخل المستشفى ويقوم بتأمينها، *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*  				 				  						الداخلية:سنلاحق قاطعى المترو ومحدثى العنف  				 		



*
* 

 *​* 
   	  		 		   			 								كتبت – نرمين عشرة: 			 	  	   		  		 الجمعة , 25 يناير 2013 21:18 		     
      	 	أكد أسامة إسماعيل، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم وزارة الداخلية، أن  الوزارة  تعمل على تأمين المظاهرات السلمية عن بعد وفقا لخطة أعدتها،  مشيرًا إلى أن  هناك مَن قام بالتعدى على المنشآت الهامة وإلقاء المولوتوف  علي أجهزة  الأمن.
    	وأضاف إسماعيل، خلال اتصال هاتفى أجراه على قناة "الحياة" مساء اليوم   الجمعة، أن لديهم الخبرة الكافية للتعامل مع المتظاهرين والتفريق بين   المتظاهرين ومحدثى العنف.
	وأوضح أن قوات الأمن تتصدى لكافة أعمال العنف وقطع الطرق وخطوط المترو،   مشيرًا إلى أن أجهزة الأمن ستلقى القبض وستلاحق  كل مَن يقوم بقطع الطرق   وإيقاف حركة المترو، مؤكدا أنه لم يتم القبض على أحد من المتظاهرين حتى   الآن.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل: الأمن يحاول إخلاء ميدان التحرير بالقوة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل | إقتحام مبنى محافظه الدقهليه الآن وغلق جميع الطرق المؤدية إليه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*   	   	التيار الشعبي: قرار الاعتصام قبل الـ12 صباحاً بالتشاور مع القوى السياسة 

 	قالت هبة ياسين، المتحدث الاعلامي باسم التيار الشعبي، مساء اليوم  الجمعة،  إن قرار الاعتصام الليلة بميدان التحرير، سيتم تحديده قبل الـ12  صباحا،  بعد تشاور القوى السياسية المشاركة في تظاهرات اليوم.  	   	وأكدت  ياسين أن إحدى المسيرات التي نظمها التيار الشعبي بمشاركة قوى  وأحزاب  سياسية مختلفة إلى مجلس الشورى، تعرضت للعنف من قبل قوات الأمن، حيث  أطلقت  الشرطة الغاز المسيل للدموع وأعيرة الخرطوش بكثافة شديدة واعتقلت  أحد  المتظاهرين، رغم سلمية المسيرة.





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عاجل : تكسير فرع مؤمن في وسط البلد وحريق في التوحيد و النور بجوار وزارة العدل منذ دقائق*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

* صورة لـحرق مقر جماعة الاخوان في شبرا ..

 ألا تكبرووووووووون ؟؟؟
*




​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

اقتحم عدد من المتظاهرين فرع التوحيد والنور بشارع  نوبار، وقاموا  بسرقة محتوياته، وأشعلوا النيران فيه، فيما قام عدد منهم  بتأمين البعض  الآخر أثناء عملية السرقة.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

* جانب من مسيرة 6 ابريل قنا اليوم بميدان المحطة - تصوير طاهر محمد 
*


















​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*تراشق بالحجارة بين الأمن والمتظاهرين في محيط الاتحادية باتجاه شارع الأهرام*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

اختراق موقع وزارة الداخلية على الإنترنت
    اليوم السابع​


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الأمن يحاول إخلاء ميدان التحرير بالقوة


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*تجمع   عشرات من المتظاهرين، في ميدان الأوبرا، في منطقة العتبة بوسط القاهرة،   وأشعلوا النيران في إطارات السيارات، ومنعوا مرور السيارات من وإلى نفق   الأزهر وكوبري الأزهر، المتجهين إلى صلاح سالم ومنطقة الحسين.
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*اختراق موقع وزارة الداخلية على الإنترنت
	اليوم السابع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

* من مظاهرات اليوم فى الزقازيق *


















​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

أكد شهود عيان أن متظاهرًا يدعى وليد السيد علي، استشهد، الجمعة، بطلق ناري بالصدر، خلال الاشتباكات التي شهدتها محافظة السويس، بين قوات الأمن ومتظاهرين في الذكرى الثانية للثورة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

اخبار عن عصيان فى أوساط جنود اﻷمن المركزي بالسويس والاسماعيلية ومعسكر سلامة عبد الرؤوف بالقاهرة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

النهار : استشهاد 9 في السويس بينهم جندي امن مركزي


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

سي بي سي | السويس ::::::::::::::::::::

تأكيد خبر وفاة 6 أشخاص جراء أحداث اليوم المؤسفة


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*يشهد محيط قصر الاتحادية حالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المسئولة عن تأمين القصر، حيث يواصل الأمن إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يعودون مرة أخرى للميدان التحرير بعد تنظيم الصفوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*"السيسى" يأمر بنقل مجند أصيب بالسويس بطائرة عسكرية لمستشفى المعادى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

* أنصار أبو إسماعيل يعلنون الاعتصام أمام الانتاج الاعلامي
                    اعلن كل من حركة حازمون وحزب الاسلامي الاعتصام امام مدينة الانتاج  الاعلامي رافعين مطالب منددة بالإعلام المصري ورجاله وقال عماد العدلي عضو  المكتب السياسي لحزب الاسلامي ان اعتصامهم هدفه الضغط على الاعلاميين  وتحقيق مطالب جديدة منها تطهير الاعلام والذي وصفه بمروج الثورة المضادة .              وأضاف، بعد ان سرق الفلولو والبلطجية ميدان التحرير ورمز الثورة من  الاسلاميين نلجأ الأن لأن نخلص المصريون من الاعلام الفاسد مشيرا الى ان  اعتصامهم لن يتوقف الا بعد تلبية مطالبهم .
* *



* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو الإخوان بـ"رابعة العدوية" ينفون التوجه لقصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*"بلاك بلوك" ينتشرون بـ"القضاء العالى" لحمايته بعد أنباء عن اقتحامه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*انقطاع الكهرباء عن محيط مجلس محلى الإسكندرية مع استمرار الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو المترو يسيطرون على الإذاعة الداخلية ويهتفون "يسقط حكم المرشد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*بلطجية يحاولون نهب محطة مترو السادات والألتراس يتصدى لهم*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (25 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * صورة لـحرق مقر جماعة الاخوان في شبرا ..
> 
> ألا تكبرووووووووون ؟؟؟
> *
> ...



فرحان بحرق مصر ياكوبتيك ؟

بيد أنه قد تفرح بأشياء وتخفى عنك أشياء !!


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*استمرت حركة قطارات مترو الأنفاق بالخط الأول "المرج– حلوان" والثانى "المنيب – شبرا الخيمة" متوقفة فى محطات محيط وسط القاهرة بسب اقتحام شباب الألتراس لبعض محطات المترو من خلال الوقوف على شريط السكة الحديد الذى أدى بإدارة المترو لفصل التيار الكهربائى خوفا على حياة المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بالتحرير عقب إطلاق الأمن قنابل الغاز*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

على قناة صدى البلد منذ قليل
 ====================
 احد قيادات الاخوان الاخوان بيقول للمذيعة لو استمر الحال كدة لغاية بالليل احنا هنتصرف مع المتظاهرين بطريقتنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> فرحان بحرق مصر ياكوبتيك ؟
> 
> بيد أنه قد تفرح بأشياء وتخفى عنك أشياء !!



*لا يا استاذ ياسر محدش فينا بيفرح بحرق مصر واحنا كلنا ضد التخريب وأعمال العنف
 بس مقرات الاخوان مش هى مصر ..  أيه الفرق بينها وبين مقرات الحزب الوطنى اللى اتحرقت وقت الثوره الاولى أن جاز تسميتها بثوره 
  ما هى الا افعال رمزيه  لرفض شعبى بمنطق الثوره لحزب حاكم 
الدنيااا دواره يا استاذى ولا ايه ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*"الصحة" تعلن رسميا سقوط 4 حالات وفاة بالسويس و379 مصابا بالمحافظات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

"الصحة" تعلن رسميا سقوط 4 حالات وفاة بالسويس و379 مصابا بالمحافظات


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

إصابة العشرات بحالات إغماء بسبب الغاز فى محيط "ماسبيرو"


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*اجتماع طارئ غدا لجبهة الإنقاذ بحزب الوفد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*"الداخلية": إصابة 31 ضابطا ومجندا فى الاشتباكات حتى الآن*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (25 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> > ما هى الا افعال رمزيه  لرفض شعبى بمنطق الثوره لحزب حاكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

حرب شوارع امام ماسبيرو الان ومحاولة رابعه لاقتحامه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> Dona Nabil قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

أسماء الوفيات للذين لقوا مصرعهم بأحداث مديرية الأمن
مصطفى محمود 17 سنة
حسين محمد 26 سنة
محمد محمد غريب 17 سنة
وليد السيد 
محمود نبيل 
محمد محمود.

وذلك وفق تصريح المهندس أحمد عمران رئيس اللجان الشعبية، والمسئول عن تأمين مستشفى السويس العام من الداخل. 

من جانبها رفضت مديرية الصحة إصدار أى بيان رسمى حتى الآن.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ياسر الجندى قال:
> 
> 
> > * بص يا برنسيس*
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> Dona Nabil قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

تطورت الأحداث بالسويس بصورة خطيرة، عقب انقلاب جنود الأمن المشتبكين مع المتظاهرين على قياداتهم، وأوقفوا الاشتباك مع المتظاهرين، وانهالوا على تحطيم السيارات واشعلوا النيران فى عدد من السيارات المحيطة بمديرية امن السويس؛ احتجاجا على إصابة حوالى 20 جنديًا في الأحداث.

جاء انقلاب جنود فرق الأمن على قيادتهم فى مديرية الأمن مؤشرًا خطيرًا، وتسربت معلومات تفيد احتمال نزول قوات الجيش للتصدي لجنود الأمن قبل قيامهم باستعمال أسلحتهم ضد قيادتهم ولاتزال الأوضاع مشتعلة للغاية.


اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - جنود الأمن انقلبت على قيادتها بالسويس


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

مسيرة تحمل نعش كتب عليه "المرحومة دولة القانون" تصل لماسبيرو


----------



## V mary (25 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> !! Coptic Lion !! قال:
> 
> 
> > لا نتيجة لمحاورة من جعل من عقله وعاءا لآخرين ..... فهو ليس إلا خيال أو ظل ....
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

اندلعت حرب شوارع بين المتظاهرين وبين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أثناء محاولة المتظاهرين اقتحام مقر الجماعة وإحراقه


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*تطورت الأحداث بالسويس بصورة خطيرة، عقب انقلاب جنود  الأمن المشتبكين مع  المتظاهرين على قياداتهم، وأوقفوا الاشتباك مع  المتظاهرين، وانهالوا على  تحطيم السيارات واشعلوا النيران فى عدد من  السيارات المحيطة بمديرية امن  السويس؛ احتجاجا على إصابة حوالى 20 جنديًا  في الأحداث.
    	جاء انقلاب جنود فرق الأمن على قيادتهم فى مديرية الأمن مؤشرًا  خطيرًا،  وتسربت معلومات تفيد احتمال نزول قوات الجيش للتصدي لجنود الأمن  قبل قيامهم  باستعمال أسلحتهم ضد قيادتهم ولاتزال الأوضاع مشتعلة للغاية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

صفوت حجازي: تحالفات الفلول مع المسيحيين هي من تنظم هذه المظاهرات *لإسقاط الإسلام *"


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

الثوار يسيطرون على مبنى مجلس شعبي محلي محافظة كفر الشيخ سلميا و بدون تخريب وتم التحفظ على جميع الأوراق الموجودة و جاري فرزها لأدارة شئون المحافظة من قبل اللجنة الشعبية بكفر الشيخ


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

العشرات يقطعون شارع الجلاء ويشعلون النيران فى إطارات السيارات


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

"الإنقاذ الوطنى" تطالب بالمصالحة الوطنية دون قيد مع المعارضة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

قوات الأمن تطوق محيط ماسبيرو وتغلق شارع الكورنيش


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

قام متظاهرو الإسكندرية بإشعال النيران فى جراج تابع لوزارة الصحة مجاور للمجلس المحلى بالإسكندرية.

 كما قاموا بإشعال النيران بمديرية التموين الموجودة بشارع حمام الورشة،  وكذلك قاموا بإشعال النيران داخل مدرسة عبد الناصر المجاورة للمجلس الشعبى  المحلى.

ويستمر المتظاهرون حتى الآن فى محاولة اقتحام المجلس الشعبى المحلى على الرغم من محاولات الأمن لتفرقتهم بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

اقتحم المتظاهرون، المقر الثالث للإخوان والحرية والعدالة بمدينة دمنهور، بشارع أبراج الجيش بوسط المدينة، وألقوا بمحتوياته في الشارع


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

شعل العشرات من المتظاهرين النار بجوار الجدار العازل، بشارع الشيخ ريحان  المتفرع من قصر العينى، بعد معاودتهم وتصميمهم على إزالة الجدار العازل  والاشتباك مع قوات الأمن. 

وعلى جانب آخر يتوافد العشرات من ميدان التحرير وشارع محمد محمود إلى شارع  قصر العينى لمشاركة المتظاهرين المتواجدين بشارع ريحان فى الاشتباكات مع  قوات الأمن بعد إلقاء عدد من القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين.


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*رحَّب حزب الحرية والعدالة الحاكم في مصر بدعوة المعارضة للحوار، غير أنه رفض ربطه بأي شروط أو ضمانات.
      جاء ذلك تعقيبًا على تصريحات قياديين بجبهة الإنقاذ المعارضة لوكالة   الأناضول أعلنا فيها استعدادهم للدخول في حوار مع النظام الحاكم حول كيفية   الخروج من الأزمة الراهنة في حال ما إذا دعا الرئيس المصري إلى ذلك الحوار   فورًا، بشريطة "4 ضمانات رئيسية".
      وقال عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة الحاكم إن "قبول   المعارضة للحوار أمر طيب، لكن وضع شروط تعجيزية يفقد القبول مضمونه".
      وأضاف العريان في تصريح خاص لمراسل وكالة الأناضول للأنباء أن "شرط  إسقاط  الدستور تعجيزي ويحمل نسفًا لفكرة الحوار ويدفع بالرئيس إلى العودة  إلى  الإعلانات الدستورية والحكم بدون التزامات وضوابط".
      ودعا العريان والذي يشغل أيضًا منصب زعيم حزب الأغلبية في مجلس الشورى   (الغرفة الثانية للبرلمان) المعارضة إلى إعادة النظر "في أطروحاتها لأنها   تطالب بما هو مستحيل وبما لا تقدر عليه".
      من جانبه، رفض عزب مصطفى، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة،  تقديم  أي شروط أو ضمانات تسبق أي دعوات للحوار من قبل الرئاسة لقوى  المعارضة،  معتبرًا دعوتها لحوار مع مؤسسة الرئاسة "غير جادة".
      وقال في تصريحات لمراسل الأناضول إن "الرئيس محمد مرسي جدد دعوته للحوار   في خطابه أمس ودعوته للحوار متجددة بشكل مستمر ولا مجال لأي شروط مسبقة".
      وعند سؤال مراسل الأناضول له عن الضمانات التي طالبت بها قوى المعارضة   للدخول في حوار مع الرئيس قال مصطفى إن "الدخول في حوار لا يتطلب أي أمر،   ومن حق هذه القوى أن تخرج من الحوار وتعلن رأيها بشكل واضح وصريح في هذا   الحوار".
      وفي تصريحات سابقة للأناضول قال عبد الغفار شكر، رئيس حزب التحالف  الشعبي،  والقيادي بجبهة الإنقاذ، إن "الجبهة تطالب بأربع ضمانات رئيسية،  وليس  شروطًا، للدخول في الحوار مع مؤسسة الرئاسة المصرية، منها تحديد  أطراف  الحوار مقدمًا وكذلك تحديد القضايا الرئيسية محل الخلاف، وأن يكون  الحوار  علنيًا وشفافًا للشعب، وأن تلتزم مؤسسة الرئاسة بنتائج الحوار".
      كما طالب أحمد البرعي، نائب رئيس حزب "الدستور" والمتحدث باسم جبهة   الإنقاذ المعارضة الرئيس المصري بالبدء في "مفاوضات فورية" مع قوى   المعارضة.
      وحول مدى استعداد الجبهة للمشاركة في الحوار قال "نحن على استعداد   للمشاركة في الحوار ولكن بشروطنا وفي مقدمتها إسقاط الدستور لأنه فاقد   للشرعية".
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرون يشعلون النار بشارع ريحان ويبدأون فى إزالة الجدار العازل

الطرف التالت اشتغل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2013)

حمـــــــــــــــــدي الفخـــــــــــــــراني 
- يا ترى الغاز اللي بينضرب ده جابوه بمعونة قطر ؟؟
- حكومة لم تغلق كباريه أو مصنع خمرة أو قناة للرقص وأغلقت دريم والعديد من البرامج والصحف والأعمدة ...
- حكومة تتصالح مع الفاسدين المجرمين وتضرب قادة الثورة ...
- حكومة تطعن في أحكام تعيد آلاف العمال المشردين إلى أعمالهم
- حكومة تطعن وترفض عودة عشرات المصانع والشركات العملاقة على مستوى الجمهورية لملكية الشعب ...
- حكومة تطعن في حكم منجم السكري اللي يدخل لمصر أكتر من قناة السويس ...
- حكومة, بالمقابل, تغرق الجنيه وتغرقنا بالديون الخارجية وتخصم من مرتبات المواطنين بدلاً من زيادتها, وتعد علينا البنزين و العيش الحاف !!
- حكومة تتصالح بالخسارة مع رموز نظام مبارك الفاسدين وتعطيهم البراءة وتلاحق معارضي سياساتها !! ...

تبقى حكومة الثورة "المضـــــــــــــــــــــــادة" مش حكومة الثورة
يبقى نظام يتاجر بالإسلام وليس إسلامياً

*يا استاذ فخرانى .... الظلال لا تسمع .... لا ترى .... لا تفكر .... فعقولهم مجرد سلال يتم حشوها بالغباء*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*هدد أعضاء حركة «بلاك بلوك» في الغردقة،   مساء الجمعة،  باتخاذ إجراءات تصعيدية فورية، هدفها رحيل النظام، في حال   المساس  بالمتظاهرين والاحتكاك بهم أو الاعتداء عليهم في أي مكان في مصر.
 وقاد عشرات من شباب وفتيات الحركة في الغردقة مظاهرات   القوى  الثورية والأحزاب المدنية، خلال المسيرات الليلية، في الذكرى   الثانية  للثورة، التي بدأت، مساء الجمعة، من شارع الشيراتون السياحي،   مرورا بميداني  «العروسة» و«السقالة»، وضمت أكثر من ألف متظاهر، رفعوا   اللافتات التي  تطالب بإسقاط نظام الرئيس محمد مرسي، وحكم الدكتور محمد   بديع، المرشد العام  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والدستور، وهتفوا بسقوطهم.
 وارتدي شباب «بلاك بلوك» الأقنعة السوداء علي وجوههم،   ورددوا  الهتافات الثورية، علي دقات الطبول، وضمت المسيرة، أعضاء من أحزاب   الدستور  والكرامة والتيار الشعبي والحزب المصري الديمقراطي، وتابع مئات   السائحين  المتواجدين في المنطقة المسيرة، والتقطوا صوراً تذكارية لها.
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
أشعل عشرات  الملثمين، مساء الجمعة، النيران في محل «التوحيد والنور»، بشارع نوبار، وسط  القاهرة، بزجاجات «المولوتوف» الحارقة، ما أسفر عن احتراق الباب الرئيسي  للمحل.
وتبين من  التحريات أن المتهمين ألقوا عددا من الشماريخ وزجاجات المولوتوف على واجهة  المحل، وأن عددا من المتظاهرين تصدوا لسيارات الإطفاء، التي انتقلت إلى  موقع الحادث، ورشقوا قوات الحماية المدنية بالحجارة، وأضافت أن عددا من  سكان الشارع تمكنوا من السيطرة على النيران، قبل امتدادها لباقي العقار
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*لقى نصر محمد محمد البمانى "19 سنة" مصرعه فى الاسماعيلية من داخل المستشفى العام بعد إصابته بطلق نارى من قبل قوات الأمن.

  	ويعد أول شهداء الاسماعيلية وعاشر شهيد بعد الشهداء التسعة بالسويس،  فيما  بلغ عدد الإصابات بمجميع محافظات الجمهورية ما يقرب من 379 , بعد  خروج  المظاهرات الرافضة لإخونة الدولة .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*اقتحام مبانى حكومية بدمنهور وإصابة 17 بينهم مجندين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*"الشباب التقدمى" يعلن اعتصامه بالتحرير بعد سقوط شهداء بالمحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*الإخوان ومؤيدو الرئيس ينهون وقفتهم أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*حريق هائل فى المجزر الآلى بميناء العين السخنة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*إصابة 7 بينهم مجند ومسئول بمجلس مدينة المحلة نتيجة الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع الشيخ ريحان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*الداخلية: مثيرو الشغب قاموا بعنف غير مسبوق ويحاولون اقتحام ماسبيرو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يشعلون الإطارات بالكورنيش.. واشتباكات أمام ماسبيرو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*"الصحة": وفاة 7 وإصابة 86 فى اشتباكات السويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يبدأون تكوين لجان شعبية تجنبا لهجوم مجهولين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*تراشق بالحجارة بين المتظاهرين وأعضاء الإخوان بالمنيا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

تقدمت إدارة الموقع الرسمى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين (إخوان أون لاين) ببلاغ مساء أمس الجمعة، قيد تحت رقم 971*/ 2013 جنح الأزبكية ضد مجموعة من الناشطين السياسيين على رأسهم أحمد دومة، وشادى الغزالى حرب، عبد الله نصر، محمد عبد الفتاح، أحمد جلال مصطفى، شريف الصيرفى وآخرين تتهمهم فيه بالتحريض على حرق مقرات الإخوان وحزب الحرية والعدالة وموقع (إخوان أون لاين).*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية للرئيس: مرسى سيلقى كلمة بعد قليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*توقفت الاشتباكات بشارعى الشيخ ريحان ومحمد محمود بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فيما يحتشد المتظاهرون أعلى الجدار الخرسانى فى مواجهة الأمن بشارع الشيخ ريحان وشارع يوسف الجنيدى المتفرع من محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*أطلق مجهولون ملثمون النار بشكل عشوائى على رواد مقهى بقرية غياضة الشرقية بمركز ببا جنوب بنى سويف مساء أمس، مما أدى إلى انفجار دراجة نارية بجوار المقهى ولم يسفر الحادث عن وقوع إصابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*القبض على 7 أشخاص أثناء محاولتهم اقتحام مديرية أمن الغربية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*القبض على 6 من المتظاهرين أمام مديرية أمن الدقهلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*استمرار أعمال الكر والفر أمام مجلس المدينة وقسم أول المحلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*احتل 3 مجهولين مكتب رئيس المجلس المحلى لمحافظة كفر الشيخ، وأعلنوا عن اعتصامهم به.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*مستشفى السويس العام: وفاة حالتين فى غرفة العمليات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*أزالت قوات أمن الغربية الحواجز والسدود التى كان وضعها المتظاهرون فى شارع البحر أمام ديوان عام المحافظة لقطع الطريق بعد انسحاب المتظاهرين واختفائهم من الشارع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*نفى مصدر مسئول بمديرية أمن السويس تمرد قوات الأمن وتركهم موقع التأمين ورفض تعليمات قيادات المديرية، مؤكدا لـ"اليوم السابع" أن قوات وقيادات المديرية مازالت مستمرة فى تأمين ديوان عام المحافظة ومنتشرة أمام المديرية مجمع محاكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تتصدى لمحاولة اقتحام مبنى محافظة بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرون يحاولون اقتحام شرطة بندر دسوق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*ارتفاع مصابى الإسكندرية إلى 28 شخصا بينهم نقيب شرطة و8 مجندين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*مثقفون وثوار يعاونون الأمن فى حماية قصر ثقافة الإسماعيلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار بالإسماعيلية": مصرون على تحقيق مطالب الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*صحة السويس: 88 مصابا حصيلة الاشتباكات حتى الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*إصابة العشرات بالمنصورة فى مواجهات بين المتظاهرين والأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*عشرات المتظاهرين ينقلون قتلى السويس إلى المشرحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*أشعل المتظاهرون فى السويس الشماريخ خلال عملية نقل عدد من قتلى الاشتباكات مع الأمن المركزى إلى المشرحة، مرددين هتافات: "لا اله إلا الله الشهيد حبيب الله"، حيث قاموا بنقل شهيدين حتى الآن وقام المتظاهرون بإدخالهم إلى المشرحة، وسط هتافات "يا شهيد نام وارتاح واحنا نكمل الكفاح".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو الوادى الجديد يحاصرون مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بالخارجة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*"مصر كبيرة عليك" و"فرعون جديد" لافتات مظاهرات المساء ببنى سويف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*مقتل شخص بطلق نارى فى البطن وإصابة 70 بالإسماعيلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*شباب بلبيس يقررون احتلال مجلس المدينة للمطالبة بتغير رئيسها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالغربية من ضبط أكثر من 20 شخصا من مثيرى الشغب الذين قاموا بأعمال العنف، ومحاولات اقتحام مديرية الأمن، وقذف مبنى الديوان العام بالحجارة والمولوتوف، والتى أسفرت عن إصابة 10 أشخاص، من بينهم ضابط شرطة وفرد أمن مركزى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*التيار الشعبى وأعضاء الجبهة بكفر الشيخ يتوجهون للتحرير للاعتصام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*عودة أسر المتهمين وألتراس المصرى لمحيط سجن بورسعيد العمومى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*مرسى على "فيس بوك": أجهزة الدولة لن تتوانى عن ملاحقة المجرمين*


----------



## grges monir (25 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"مصر كبيرة عليك" و"فرعون جديد" لافتات مظاهرات المساء ببنى سويف*


بنى سويف بقى ليها صوت يا جدعان
بركاتك يا مرسى
انا اؤيد هذا الرجدل بشدة هههههههه


----------



## DODY2010 (26 يناير 2013)

الحافظ بتحرض ع الاقباط علني ع الحافظ ام عصام بتسأل المخابرات العامه دول مضربين في مدارس الاحد ..ياجماعه حد يبلغ في المتخلفين دول


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مرسى على "فيس بوك": أجهزة الدولة لن تتوانى عن ملاحقة المجرمين*




و جماعتك ايه يا ريس؟ و جماعة حازمون؟ ملايكه؟:budo:


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2013)

كما توقعت
زوبعة يوم وانتهت 
الدم لا يخيف  القتلة 
مبارك تنحى حقننا للدماء ام هولاء فهذا لا يمثل لهم شىء


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

_*"الصحة": 9 وفيات و534 مصابا أمس.. و40 سيارة إسعاف ببورسعيد

أكد الدكتور محمد سلطان رئيس هيئة الإسعاف، أن الحصيلة النهائية للذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير بلغت 534 إصابة بالقاهرة والمحافظات، بالإضافة إلى 9 حالات وفاة، 8 منهم بمحافظة السويس وحالة واحدة بالإسماعيلية.*_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

حولو 21 من بتوع بور سعيد للمفتي


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

ارتفاع حصيلة الاشتباكات بذكرى الثورة لـ 10 قتلى وما يقرب من 500 مصاب


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*ملثمون يرشقون قوات الأمن بالحجارة فى الشيخ ريحان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*سائق ميكروباص يصدم إحدى المعتصمات أمام "الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: "السيسى" و"صدقى" وقادة الأفرع فى اجتماع مع الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قال جاسم أحمد على القطرى الجنسية رئيس اتحاد الشباب العربى الليبرالى، والمتواجد حاليا بالسويس، إن وسام عايد المصرى الجنسية أمين سر الاتحاد قامت سيارة مجهولة منذ قليل باختطافه من ميدان الأربعين أثناء سيره، وتم وضعه بسيارة بدون نمر، وفرت هاربة، وأن من أبلغه ذلك شخص كان يسير معه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*ثوار منوف يواصلون قطع السكة الحديد للمطالبة برحيل مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو كفر الشيخ يعتصمون بمبنى المحافظة لليوم الثانى وغياب المحافظ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أمن السويس: ضبط 6 أشخاص بحوزتهم خرطوش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*تشهد مدينة طنطا محافظة الغربية حالة من الهدوء الحذر فى كافة الشوارع وترقبا أمنيا بعد حرب الشوارع التى شهدتها مساء أمس، بين المتظاهرين الذين حاولوا الوصول لمديرية الأمن وحرقها وبين قوات الأمن التى حالت بينهم وبين الوصول إليها مما أسفر عن إصابة 10 من بينهم ضابط ومجندان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الأهالى وقوى ثورية يتضامنون مع الشرطة لمنع اقتحام قسم بندر دسوق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*عثرت الشرطة النهرية، صباح اليوم السبت، على جثة كريم أحمد عبد المجيد، الذى سقط فى النيل، فيما أكد الأهالى أن نجلهم سقط نتيجة الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمس أمام مبنى ماسبيرو، موضحين أنهم تلقوا اتصالات تفيد بأن نجلهم سقط فى النيل نتيجة اشتباكات أمس الجمعة، وينتظرون الآن نقله إلى مشرحة زينهم استعدادا لدفنه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*ردد أهالى كريم محمد عبد المجيد أول ضحايا اشتباكات ماسبيرو التى وقعت أمس، هتافات ضد الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مرددين "حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا مرسى.. الإخوان بتموت بلادنا".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

صرحت النيابة التى باشرت التحقيق فى وفاة كريم أحمد عبد المجيد الذى تم انتشاله صباح اليوم من مياه نهر النيل، بدفن الجثة، فيما يقوم أهل الضحية بنقل الجثة إلى منزلهم بإمبابة استعدادا لدفنه.


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*شهدت مدينة المحلة صباح اليوم السبت عودة الهدوء المشوب بالحذر للشوارع وميدان الشون وأمام قسم أول المحلة ومجلس المدينة، بعد أن قام عدد من المتظاهرين بحرق مكتب محافظ الغربية بمجلس مدينة المحلة ومحاولة اقتحام قسم أول المحلة بعد قيام قوات الأمن المركزى بالتعامل مع المتظاهرين بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

العبيط قرر إلغاء زيارته لإثيوبيا نظرا للظروف التى تمر بها البلاد‎.


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أكد شهود العيان فى حادث حريق مبنى مجمع السكة الحديد أمام نيابة شبرا برئاسة تامر قناوى، أنه أثناء مرورهم بالقرب من مكان الحادث شاهدوا أشخاصا ملثمين يستقلون دراجات بخارية ويسارعون بالفرار أثناء اندلاع الحريق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*  تفقد اللواء أركان حرب أسامة رشدى، عسكر قائد الجيش الثالث الميدانى، العناصر المشاركة فى تأمين محافظة السويس، وأكد على ضرورة تفهم كل عنصر من عناصر القوة، توجيهات القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة.‎.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة تطوف ميدان التحرير وتهتف ضد مرسى وبورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*"صباحى" و"البرادعى" و"البدوى" يصلون مقر الوفد لبدء الاجتماع الطارئ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت المستشفى الميدانى بالاتحادية صباح اليوم السبت، إصابة 41 شخصا على خلفية اشتباكات أمس، كما أعلن مصدر أمنى بقصر الاتحادية عن إصابة 3 ضباط بطلق خرطوش فى الوجه والقدم .*


----------



## V mary (26 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> العبيط قرر إلغاء زيارته لإثيوبيا نظرا للظروف التى تمر بها البلاد‎.



*مبروك علي اثيوبيا
اتكتبلها عمر جديد *


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*علمت  الفجر من مصادر خاصة أن رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي سيعلن حالة  الطوارئ بمحافظة بورسعيد  خلال ساعات بالإضافة الى فرض حظر التجوال بداية  من الساعة السابعة مساءاً.


الجدير بالذكر أن محتجين على حكم قضية مذبحة بورسعيد قد إقتحموا  قسم  الشرق، فيما قطع أهالى بحر البقر طريق القاهرة ـ بورسعيد تضامنا مع  المتهمين فى القضية.​

الفجر*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*قالت شاهدة عيان -رفضت الإفصاح عن اسمها-   لـ"الوطن"، إن  المحتجين على حكم إحالة أوراق 21 متهما في قضية "مجزرة   بورسعيد"، يحرقون  مبنى محكمة بورسعيد، وإنها رأت تصاعد ألسنة النيران   أثناء مرورها بالقرب من  المحكمة. 
وأضافت، أنها رأت مصفحات خاصة بالأمن مركزي محترقة بالقرب من مبنى المحكمة، كما سمعت دوي لإطلاق النيران.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى أن تحريات الشرطة فى حريق مبنى السكة الحديد كشفت وجود تعمد ودافع جنائى وراء إشعال النيران فى المبنى ليلة الخميس الماضى، لافتا إلى أن إشعال النيران كان بشكل انتقائى فى أدوار معنية ومكاتب محددة.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*   	أشعل عدد من المحتجين في بور  سعيد النار في سكن جنود قوات الشرطة المواجه  للمستشفى الأميري في بورسعيد  وحرقوا الملفات والأوراق واستولوا على  البطاطين والمراتب وقاموا بنقلها  للمستشفى ليستخدمها المصابون والمرضى.

	وقام أهالي القتلى والمصابين في الاشتباكات بمحيط سجن بورسعيد بتكسير   محتويات سكن الجنود بالكامل بعد نهبه، قبل أن يشعلوا النار فيه ظهر اليوم   السبت.

	يأتي ذلك فيما تواصلت الاحتجاجات الغاضبة عقب صدور الحكم في قضية مذبحة استاد بورسعيد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*اختفاء المتظاهرين من ميادين القليوبية ودبابات الجيش بمدخل شبرا الخيمة

تشهدت معظم شوارع وميادين محافظة القليوبية صباح اليوم "السبت" حالة من الهدوء الحذر وخلت ميادين المحافظة من أى فاعليات فى الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، بينما توجهت الأحزاب والتيارات والقوى السياسية المختلفة الى لميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى فعاليات ذكرى الثورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الجيش يدعو جنوده للتعامل بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس فى السويس وبورسعيد*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*
سيطر متظاهرو   محافظة كفر الشيخ على الطابق الأول من مبنى ديوان عام المحافظة، وذلك بعد   إعلان استقلال كفر الشيخ عن جمهورية مصر العربية.
كما توجه المتظاهرون بإنذار شديد اللهجة للمحافظ "سعد الحسيني" من محاولة دخول ديوان عام المحافظة.

*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*
 هاجم الدكتور عزازي علي عزازي،  محافظ الشرقية السابق،   الدكتور خالد علم الدين، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية،  والذي هاجم المعترضين على   سياسة الرئيس محمد مرسي، متحدثا عن أن صندوق  الانتخابات هو الذي يحكم. 
وتابع" وضع مصر ما قبل 25 يناير  وانتخابات المزورة   والاستبداد السياسي، يختلف عما هو سائد الآن، وإذا كانت  الأغلبية معترضة   تستطيع أن تأتي بمن ترغب به في البرلمان، والذي سوف يشكل  الحكومة   المقبلة". 
 وطالب الدكتور عزازي في لقائه  مع جيهان منصور قيادات   الجيش بالتوجه إلى قصر الاتحادية والقبض على من  بداخله، لتحرير مصر من   أداء ما أسماه "العصابة"، مؤكدا أن كل يوم يمر على  مصر تحت حكم الإخوان   المسلمين سوف تزداد الكوارث.
 وأضاف عزازاي أن نزول الجيش  بالسويس وبورسعيد ليس حلا   جذريا لحماية الشعب، قائلا" على مسئوليتي عليهم  القبض على كل من   بالاتحادية كي تتحرر مصر". 
  وحذر عزازي بما أسماه دعوات  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين   لـ"تطهير" مؤسسات الدولة، لأنها تعني التطهير من  أصحاب "الكفاءات" إلى   "الولاءات" من قيادات الجماعة، مضيفا بالقول" الإخوان  يرقصون على حافة   المذبحة".
*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

ألقى مجهولون، كرات لهب على مبنى مديرية التموين والتجارة الداخلية فى شارع السودان بالعجوزة، ثم لاذوا بالفرار.
تم السيطرة على الحريق, وتولت النيابة التحقيق.
تبلغ لقسم شرطة العجوزة، بنشوب حريق داخل مبنى مديرية التموين والتجارة الداخلية فى 108 شارع السودان بدائرة القسم.
على الفور، انتقلت قيادات مديرية أمن الجيزة, وقوات الحماية المدنية, وتم  السيطرة على الحريق, وإخماده, حيث تبين نشوب حريق داخل 3 سيارات متوقفة  داخل فناء المديرية, تحمل أرقام 53 محافظات, و21058 حكومة, وسيارة ربع نقل  بدون لوحات.
وقد أسفر الحادث، عن احتراق السيارتين الأولى والثانية, احتراق كابوت  السيارة الثالثة, كسر زجاجها الأمامى, وسلامة مبنى المديرية, بدون حدوث  إصابات.
وقد أفاد الشهود، بقيام مجهولون بإلقاء كرات لهب على مبنى المديرية من ناحية السكك الحديدية, وفروا هاربين.
فأمر اللواء أحمد سالم الناغي، مدير أمن الجيزة، بإخطار النيابة العامة التى تولت التحقيق.


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

طالب الدكتور محمد البرادعي، رئيس حزب الدستور بضرورة تكليف حكومة إنقاذ وطني.
وأكد البرادعي في تدوينة له على  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" أنه لن يعود لمصر توازنها إلا بحل سياسي  يبدأ بالشفافية والمصداقية وبحكومة إنقاذ وطني من أجل استعادة الأمن وتعافي  الاقتصاد وبدستور لكل المصريين .


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*انطلقت مسيرة، ظهر اليوم السبت، طافت أرجاء ميدان التحرير تطالب بإسقاط النظام، مرددة هتافات ضد بورسعيد.

وهتف المشاركون فى المسيرة، "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام.. يسقط يسقط حكم   مرسى"، فيما قامت سيارة بالدوران حول حديقة الميدان رافعة علم مصر.

وعلى جانب آخر، تجمع عدد من المتظاهرين عند مدخل شارع محمود محمود، مرددين هتافات ضد قناة الجزيرة.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*وصل الآن، إلى ميدان التحرير عربة تحمل أفراد من الأولتراس طافت الميدان، مما ألهب حماس المعتصمين المتواجدين،
 	واجتمعوا مرددين هتافات مناهضة للرئيس مرسي ومحمد بديع   المرشد العام  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين قائلين "مرشد يحكم مصر ليه مرسي   صغير ولا أيه"،  كما هتفوا ضد قناة الجزيرة معتبرينها تابعة لجماعة الإخوان   المسلمين، وتنقل  كل ما هو في صالحهم فقط، كما تحدث بعض أفراد الأولتراس   عن مفاجأة في  الثالثة عصر اليوم.
**




*​* 

 



**



*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*أعلن موقع العربية أن هيئة السكك الحديدية أصدرت أوامرها بمنعت قطارات من الوصول لمدينة بورسعيد وذلك للحفاظا على أمن الراكبين وسلامة القطارات.

يذكر أن أشتباكات حدثت بين الأهالى والشرطة فى مدينة بورسعيد حينما حاول البعض إقتحام السجن الرئيسى مما أسفر عن سقوط 7 قتلى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مجهولون يحاولون اقتحام دار القضاء العالى ويهتفون بإسقاط النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أهالى عابدين ينجحون فى إقناع الألتراس بعدم التظاهر أمام "الداخلية"


شكل المئات من أفراد الأمن المركزى كردونا بشريا باستخدام الحواجز الحديدية ظهر اليوم السبت، أمام مقر وزارة الداخلية، وذلك عقب وصول العشرات من أعضاء مشجعى الألتراس أهلاوى بشارع نوبار على بعد أمتار من مقر الوزارة.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*كارثه صورة منتشرة على صفحات الإخوان !!وتحريض ضدد المسحين وشوف ايات ايه  الانجيل*

*




* 
 
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*"الوطن" تنشر أسماء 8 من ضحايا اشتباكات اليوم

سقط  على الأقل  شهيدين من صفوف الشرطة، منهم الملازم اول أحمد 
البلكي، ضابط  شرطة، أيمن عبد  العظيم محمود، العفيفي، أمين شرطة، في حين سقط ما لايقل عن  6 في اشتباكات  الأهالي الرافضين للحكم والشرطة، وذلك بعد أن هاجموا أقسام  الشرطة وسجن  بورسعيد، وهم:
- أحمد سامي محمد علي العربي
- وائل أحمد البدري الشحات
- تامر عوض إبراهيم الفحلة
- محمود عبد الحليم عبد النبي محمد حجاب
- محمد عادل أحمد
- حسن الشربيني

*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*حالة  من الحزن الشديد، سيطرت على المشهد أمام مبنى ماسبيرو، حيث استقبل أهالي  القتيل كريم أحمد عبد المجيد، خبر وفاته بالصراخ والعويل.
وبينما قامت قوات  الشرطة باستخراج جثمان القتيل من المياه صباح اليوم، وصلت النيابة منذ قليل  إلى موقع الحادث وقامت بمعاينة الجثة ومكان الحادث، وأمرت بإرسال الجثمان  إلى مشرحة زينهم، لبيان سبب الوفاة.
وتم بالفعل نقل الجثمان ورافقه أهل المتوفي، وذكر أحد شهود العيان أن  الوفاة نتجت؛ بسبب الاشتباكات الشديدة التي وقعت بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين،  أثناء أمس في محيط مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون، الأمر الذي دفع بعض  المتظاهرين إلى الفرار من قنابل الغاز وهجوم الشرطة عليهم،  وقاموا بالقفز  في مياه النيل, ولم تكتب النجاة لكريم أحمد ولقي مصرعه.
واتهم أهل المتوفي، قوات الشرطة المكلفة بتأمين مبني ماسبيرو بالتورط في قتله، وطالبوا بمحاكمتهم في أسرع وقت.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2icyfAuQJDg#[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*قالت  حركه "البلاك بلوك" ان هدفها هو ضرب مؤسسات النظام، مشيره الي ان هدفها ليس  حكم مصر ولكن تصحيح مسار الثوره. وقالت الحركه في بيان لها علي صفحتها  الرسميه علي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك": ان هدفنا ليس ضرب مؤسسات  الدوله لانها ملك للجميع، ولكن هدفها هو ضرب مؤسسات النظام المملوكه  للحاكم، علي حسب قولها. وانتقدت الحركه تعامل وسائل الاعلام معها، مشيره  الي انها تتعمد تشويه فكرتها، مشيره الي انها لا تسعي الي التخريب او  الفوضي ولكن هدفها هو حمايه الثوره وتصحيح مسارها. وكان اعضاء الحركه قد  اعلنوا عن مشاركتهم في مظاهرات الذكري الثانيه للثوره واعلان حاله التاهب  القصوي، مشيرين الي ان مشاركتهم جاءت لتحقيق عده مطالب منها اسقاط النظام،  وتشكيل مجلس رئاسي لاداره شئون البلاد، وحل مجلس الشورى، ومحاكمه مرسي  واعوانه من قتل الثوار، وحل جماعة الإخوان اسوه بحل الحزب الوطني. كما  طالبت الحركه بالغاء كل ما ترتب علي قرارات مرسي في الفتره السابقه من  تعيين محافظين وسفراء وتدخل سافر في القضاء، بالاضافه الي محاكمه كل من  ارتضي بمنصب اسند اليه وحارب الشعب من اجله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أكدت وكالة "رويترز" الإخبارية أن الأحكام التى صدرت بحق متهمى مذبحة بورسعيد، اليوم السبت، قد تساعد على تهدئة الأوضاع فى البلاد وتجنب اندلاع اشتباكات جديدة فى الشوارع بعد أن هدد ألتراس الأهلى وأسر شهداء بورسعيد بإثارة أعمال عنف جديدة إذا لم يتم القصاص للشهداء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*نفى مصدر عسكرى رفيع المستوى، ما تردد عن حظر التجوال فى محافظات بورسعيد والسويس، بعد أحداث العنف التى تشهدها منذ أمس الجمعة، ولا تزال مستمرة حتى الآن، مؤكدا أن الأمر فى يد رئيس الجمهورية بعد التنسيق مع القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة، لأن قرار الحظر فى يد الرئيس وحده.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قام العشرات من شباب القوى الثورية ، بقطع شارع رمسيس ، أمام دار القضاء العالى ، ظهر اليوم الجمعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*"الوفد": مصر تنقسم لأول مرة منذ عهد مينا موحد القطرين*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*
اقتحم متظاهرو مسيرة دار القضاء العالي محطة مترو جمال عبد الناصر، ووقفوا يهتفون على رصيف المحطة في اتجاه حلوان.
وكان المتظاهرون   قد قطعوا طريق شارع الجمهورية منذ قليل وتسببوا في شلل مروري، إلا أن  سائقي  السيارات والباعة الجائلين أقنعوهم بفتح الطريق.
يذكر أن مسيرة   دار القضاء خرجت من ميدان التحرير وحاولت اقتحام مبنى محكمة النقض، إلا أن   الأمن المركزي أغلق الأبواب، وهتفت الجموع ضد النائب العام وجماعة الإخوان   المسلمين.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*ألتراس أهلاوى يحتفلون بالتحرير على دقات الطبول

تجمع المئات من أعضاء رابطة ألتراس أهلاوى، ظهر اليوم السبت، عند بداية شارع محمد محمود، للاحتفال بالحكم الصادر من محكمة جنايات بورسعيد فى قضية مذبحة بورسعيد، والتى راح ضحيتها 72 من أعضاء الرابطة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*حذر الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية من ظنه أن صندوق الانتخابات الذى جاء به رئيسا، سيحميه من غضب الشعب، مؤكدا أن الصندوق أعطاه "عربون" ثقة شعبية تحتاج للبناء عليها بإنجازات فعلية، وبالتزام بالوعود الانتخابية والسياسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع يوسف الجندى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*11 سيارة أمن مركزى ومدرعتين تقوم بحماية "مكتب الإرشاد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الأنبا مرقص: الكنيسة لم توجه الأقباط للمشاركة فى التظاهرات ونرفض العنف

قال الأنبا مرقص أسقف شبرا الخيمة، عضو المجمع المقدس، على الأقباط أن يشاركوا سلميا فى التظاهرات وفقا للقانون، ولم نوجههم للاعتصام أو الإضراب فعليهم المشاركة السياسية كيفما يروون.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مديرية أمن الإسماعيلية: القبض على 29 متهماً فى أحداث أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*نظم العشرات من شباب حزب التحالف والدستور وكفاية، مظاهرة ظهر اليوم بميدان الممر، فى اليوم الثانى لاستكمال الثورة، وهتفوا بسقوط النظام والدستور، مطالبين بتحقيق أهداف ثورة 25 يناير بعد مرور عامين عليها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*كر وفر بين المتظاهرين والأمن المركزى بمحيط "الداخلية"*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

ارتفعت حصيلة القتلى في الاشتباكات الدائرة ببورسعيد إلى 15 شخصا وإصابة أكثر من 100 آخرين.
    	وعلمت "بوابة الوفد" الاليكترونية أن الجثث متواجدة 3 مستشفيات  ببورسعيد،  وهي كالتالي: 5 جثث في مستشفى آل سليمان، و7 في المستشفى  الأميري، و3 في  الحميات.
  	كما قامت المسيرات الغاضبة من أهالى متهمى مجزرة بورسعيد بإقتحام جراج   الإنقاذ والطوارئ الخاص بالمحافظة في محاولة للحصول علي اللودرات والجرارات   لإستخدامها في اقتحام سجن بورسعيد العمومى وتهريب المتهمين.
	فيما بدأت العناصر الأمنية وقوات الشرطة بالتوجه إلي الجراج للسيطرة علي   الموقفوقامت مجموعة أخري بإضرام النيران في سكن جنود الأمن المركزي أمام   مستشفي بورسعيد العام.
	وينتظر أهالى بورسعيد وصول قوات الجيش لفرض السيطرة الأمنية علي العناصر الخارجة عن القانون وإعادة الإستقرار للمحافظة.
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*أشعل مجموعة من المحتجين على حكم المحكمة في قضية مجزرة استاد بورسعيد، النيران في فيلا اللواء محسن راضي، مدير الأمن، منذ دقائق.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

أكدت مصادر رسمية بقيادة الجيش الثاني  الميداني بمحافظة   الإسماعيلية، أن قيادة الجيش دفعت بعدد من وحداتها  العسكرية لتأمين المنشآت   العامة والخاصة ببورسعيد وعلى رأسها المجري  الملاحي لقناة السويس، والطرق   الرئيسية، عقب النطق بالحكم في قضية محاكمة  المتهمين في "مذبحة بورسعيد".  
وأضافت المصادر، أن الجيش الثاني تلقي تعليمات واضحة من   القيادة  العامة للقوات المسلحة برئاسة الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي، بالحفاظ   على قناة  السويس باعتبارها خط أحمر، وعدم استخدام القوة في ردع  الاحتجاجات  التي  اجتاحت مدينة بورسعيد، عقب النطق بالحكم، والتي أدت إلى  سقوط عشرات  الضحايا  بين قتلى ومصابين. 
من جانبه يعقد اللواء أركان حرب أحمد وصفي قائد الجيش   الثاني  الميداني، اجتماعا طارئا اليوم، بين قيادات الجيش لبحث تداعيات   الموقف  والخروج من الأزمة.


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*تراشق بالحجارة بين مواطنين بشارع نوبار*


----------



## V mary (26 يناير 2013)

* كفاية كدة قلبي الصغير لم يعد يحتمل ​*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*طالب  البدرى فرغلى عضو مجلس الشعب عن مدينة بورسعيد بالإكتفاء بوجود القوات  المسلحة داخل مدينة بورسعيد بعد الأحداث الأخيرة وعدم الإعتماد على الشرطة .  وقال فرغلى فى تصريحات تلفزيونية : كفاية بقى احتفالات بالحكم على حساب  جماجم الشعب البورسعيدى . وأضاف إن ما يحدث بالمدينة التاريخية اليوم يعتبر  مأساة سيندم عليها جميع الأطراف خاصة بعد سقوط ضحايا من الطرفين بالرصاص،  مشيرًا إلى أن هناك غيابًا تامًا للمسئولين والقيادات التنفيذية في الدولة.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*صرح مصدر  أمني مسؤول  بوزارة الداخلية أن قوات الشرطة بمحافظة بورسعيد تشهد  مواجهات  عنيفة  ودامية فور الإعلان عن قرار المحكمة الصادر في قضية أحداث  إستاد  بورسعيد.

	وأضاف أنه استشهد على إثر الاشتباكات النقيب أحمد أشرف البلكي، وأمين    الشرطة أيمن عبدالعظيم، كما شهدت العديد من الإصابات الخطيرة وسط قوات    الشرطة ومازالت أجهزة الأمن على مدى الساعات الماضية تتصدى لمحاولات اقتحام    سجن بورسعيد العمومي وقسم شرطة شرق بورسعيد ومحكمة بورسعيد حيث تتعرض  تلك   المواقع لإطلاق كثيف من الأعيرة النارية من أسلحة آلية وثقيلة .

	أغلق الأهالي بمدينة بورسعيد الشوارع ومنعوا دخول أو خروج الأفراد, وتم    إغلاق آلاف المحال التجارية والشركات، ولا تزال منطقة الاستثمار مغلقة وفشل    أكثر من 30 ألف عامل من الدخول، وتوقفت أغلب المصانع عن العمل.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الشرطة تكثف جهودها لضبط متهمين باغتصاب فتاة بالتحرير

تكثف الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة تحرياتها، لكشف غموض تعرض فتاة للاغتصاب، حيث تم نقل الفتاة للمستشفى فى حالة خطرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*بدء التحقيق مع 21 متهما فى أحداث "محمد محمود" وإحراق محل مؤمن*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*حذر  الدكتور محمود  العلايلي السكرتير العام المساعد لحزب "المصريين  الأحرار"،  قيادات وضباط  وزارة الداخلية، مما وصفه بـ"المؤامرات التي تحاك  لجهاز  الشرطة".

	وفى بيان صدر عن الحزب اليوم السبت، حذرهم العلايلي من الوقوع في الفخ    الذي تنصبه لهم جماعة الإخوان، عبر "توريطهم وإدخالهم في مواجهة مع الشعب"،    بهدف هدم الجهاز ووزارة الداخلية، لينفذ الإخوان مخططهم بالاستيلاء  عليها   وتنصيب جهازهم الأمني الخاص بهم ليكون بديلًا لها، على حد قوله.

	ونصح العلايلى، اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، بعدم السير على نهج    حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية فى عهد مبارك، بقوله "أنصح وزير الداخلية بأن    يعي الدرس جيداً، لأن عدد القتلى والجرحى الذين سقطوا في عهده حتى الآن،    يؤكد أنه يسير علي نهج العادلي، لذا فإننا نحذره من أن يلقى مصير  العادلي".

	وهاجم العلايلي، الرئيس محمد مرسي، قائلا "إن التبريرات التي يسوقها مندوب    جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في قصر الرئاسة، عن أحداث العنف والقتل، تؤكد    استهانته بأرواح المصريين ومشاعرهم، وإصراره علي أن يكون رئيسًا لأهله    وعشيرته فقط".*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*مصدر عسكري: الظروف الطارئة جعلت الجيش ينزل لتأمين المنشآت في بورسعيد
	   	قال مصدر عسكري مسؤول لـ"الشروق"، إن القوات المسلحة اضطرتها ظروف  طارئة  لنزول الشارع لتأمين المنشآت في بورسعيد، وأنها ستعود إلى ثكناتها  بمجرد  انتهاء هذه الأحداث.  	   	   	وأضاف المصدر، أن المناطق التي تقرر  تأمينها هي مبنى المحافظات وعدد من  أقسام الشرطة والسجن العمومي، بالإضافة  إلى المجرى الملاحي لقناة السويس  الموجود ببورسعيد، ومنشآت حيوية أخرى.   	   	   	يذكر أن، القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة أصدرت تعليمات لتشكيلات  تابعة  للجيش الثاني الميداني بالتوجه إلى مدينة بورسعيد من أجل مشاركة  قوات  الشرطة في تأمين المناطق الملتهبة فقط وليس المحافظة بأكملها.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*افادت مصادر صحفية خاصة قبل قليل بارتفاع عدد القتلى الى 20 قتيل في احداث بورسعيد و  250 جريح بينهم عدد كبير من الاصابات الخطيرة في الاشتباكات المستمرة حتى  الان ، مما يرفع عدد القتلى حتى اللحظة الى 31 قتيل وأكثر من 800 جريح منذ  ظهر الامس بعد مقتل 10 في السويس ومواطن في التحرير .
وفي نفس السياق احرق مجهولون فيلا مدير أمن بورسعيد ضمن الاحداث الدائرة حتى اللحظة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*يُذاع الان مؤتمر جبهة الانقاذ على الاون تى فى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تطالب بتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى وتعديل الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أعرب جيدو فيسترفيله وزير الخارجية الألمانى اليوم السبت، عن قلقه حيال موجة العنف التى تشهدها مصر، مؤكدا أن النزاعات الحالية حول الطريق الذى يجب أن تسلكه مصر لم تفلح بعد فى أن تؤدى بشكل سلمى إلى مستقبل جيد للبلاد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*للمرة الثانية نجح أهالى منطقة عابدين فى إقناع المتظاهرين بعدم الاحتكاك بقوات الأمن المتواجدة بشارع نوبار، على بعد أمتار من مقر وزارة الداخلية، وذلك بسبب الخسائر التى تعرض له خلال المواجهات الماضية بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

قال الأنبا مرقص أسقف شبرا الخيمة، عضو المجمع المقدس، على  الأقباط أن  يشاركوا سلميا فى التظاهرات وفقا للقانون، ولم نوجههم للاعتصام  أو الإضراب  فعليهم المشاركة السياسية كيفما يروون.

وأضاف مرقص فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الكنيسة لن توجه الأقباط   للاعتصام أو المظاهرات التى تمت، ولكن من حقهم أن يشاركوا فى الأحداث   السياسية سلميا مع كافة المصريين، ولكن عليهم الالتزام بالقانون وعدم   استخدام العنف، وعدم السماح لأى مخربين بالاندساس فى وسطهم.

ورفض مرقص دعاوى بعض قيادات التيارات الإسلامية فى عدد من القنوات الدينية   اتهام الأقباط فى أحداث العنف التى حدثت أمس فى الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25   يناير، وأنهم من ضمن مجموعة البلاك بلوك قائلا: "الكلام ده عيب بلاش يتقال،   هما كانوا حاطين على رأسهم صليب"، مضيفا، لا يجب أن تصدر تلك التصريحات   فالأقباط مسالمون والتاريخ يشهد بذلك ففى أحداث ماسبيرو خرجوا ولم يمسك   أحدهم عصا حتى، وبعد الاعتداء عليهم وقتل متظاهرون منهم لم يدافعوا عن   أنفسهم.


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*القبض على 29 متهما خلال محاولات اقتحام مبان شرطية وحكومية بالإسماعيلية*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*توجة الاولتراس منذ قليل الي شارع محمد محمود للإشتباك مع قوات الداخليه مؤكدين انهم لم يهدئوا الا بعد الثأر من قوات امن الداخليه .
و قال اسامة رزق  احد اعضاء الفريق ان الحكم جاء مرضيا، و لكن هناك تخليص حق مع الداخليه  قائلا "العين بالعين و السن بالسن  البادي اظلم.
و فيما اشار محمد كوته احد اعضاء الاولتراس الى ان الثورة مستمرة و لم يخضعوا الا بعد استرداد الشهداء حقوقهم كاملة .
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مسيرات حاشدة تحمل 7 نعوش من مشرحة السويس للصلاة عليها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قوات الجيش تنفى اقتحام مديرية أمن السويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*تشهد محافظة الشرقية حالة من الهدوء الحذر منذ صباح اليوم السبت، بعد توقف الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، والتى أسفرت عن إصابة 22 مجندا ومتظاهر، فيما أعلنت القوى الثورية الخروج فى تظاهرات مساء اليوم السبت، تضامنا مع معتصمى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أكد اللواء عبد الفتاح حرب، مدير مصلحة أمن الموانئ، أنه تم تكثيف الإجراءات الأمنية بجميع منافذ الجمهورية، وخاصة بمحافظة بورسعيد، مشيرا إلى أنه تم تكثيف التواجد الأمنى على ميناء بورسعيد والبوابات الرئيسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*استدعاء قوات أمن مركزى لحماية مجمع محاكم المحلة بعد اقتحامه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مؤسس بالكتيبة الطيبية: لا نعرف شريف الصيرفى مؤسس "البلاك بلوك"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش الثالث يكثف تواجده أمام مديرية أمن السويس خوفا من اقتحامها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*تأمين مجمعات المحاكم بالغربية بعد صدور تعليمات من النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الامن فى محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قال سامح فوزى عضو مجلس الشورى، إن الكنيسة خارج المشهد السياسى الآن، فهى لا تريد أن تكون طرفا فى معركة سياسية فى المقام الأول، تاركة الأقباط يتفاعلون مع الأحداث السياسة كيفما شاءوا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*ضبط 5 من المتهمين باقتحام مقار "الإخوان" بدمنهور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

_*النائب العام يكلف نيابات السويس وبورسعيد بالتحقيق فى قتل المتظاهرين*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يواصل إلقاء قنابل الغاز على لمنع وصول المتظاهرين لـ"الداخلية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة لمتظاهرين للمستشفى العام بالإسماعيلية تضامناً مع أهالى متوفى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*طالبت منصة ميدان التحرير سيارات الإسعاف، بضرورة التوجه إلى شارع محمد محمود، وذلك بعد زيادة عدد الإصابات نتيجة الاشتباك بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع يوسف الجندى، فيما طالبت الباعة بإخلاء وسط الميدان والتواجد بأطراف الميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*شهدت الإسكندرية اليوم االسبت، تجمعات لثوار الإسكندرية، حيث احتشد عدد كبير من الثوار والمتظاهرين بميدان القائد إبراهيم عقب صلاة العصر، ورددوا هتافات ضد النظام للمطالبة بسقوطه ورحيل الرئيس محمد مرسى، واحتشد أيضا عدد كبير من الثوار بمنطقة سيدى جابر (المحطة) وانطلقوا فى مسيرة إلى مسجد القائد إبراهيم لمشاركة الحشود هناك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*وصلت 3 سيارات إسعاف عصر اليوم السبت، لشارع محمد محمود، لإسعاف المتظاهرين بعد إصابتهم بحالات اختناقات عقب إطلاق قوات الأمن القنابل المسيلة للدموع بكثافة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*"البحرية" تدفع بلنشات صواريخ وكاسحات ألغام لتكثيف تأمين قناة السويس

صرح مصدر عسكرى بالقوات البحرية أن هناك قطع بحرية ما بين لنشات صواريخ وكاسحات ألغام تتواجد الان فى المجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس امام موانىء بورسعيد والسويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو محمد محمود يلقون المولوتوف على مدرسة الحوياتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*وصفت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الإعلام بـ"المضلِّل" وانتقدت دوره فيما أسمته بـ"شحن" الناس بالكراهية ضدَّ النظام  ونشر خطط التخريب ويحضُّهم على الخروج على الشرعية*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*قالت وكالة أنباء أونا فى خبر عاجل إن أحد المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام في بورسعيد قد توفى قبل قليل إثر إصابته بأزمة قلبية.

*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*اعتلى  عدد من  جنود الأمن المركزى أحد العمارات السكنية بشارع يوسف الجندى،  وأطلقوا قنابل  الغاز على المتظاهرين المتواجدين فى أول الشارع.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أكدت شاهيناز الدسوقى مديرة مديرية التربية والتعليم بالقاهرة، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" اليوم السبت، أن المديرية غير قادرة على حصر تلفيات الحريق الهائل الذى نشب أمس بمدرسة الحوياتى الثانوية الواقعة بمحيط ميدان التحرير، بسبب قرب الأحداث من المدرسة.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*لقى  " تامر الفحلة " حارس مرمى  نادى الغزل والمصرى  السابق مصرعه بعد إصابته  بطلق نارى اثناء الاشتباكات  التى حدثت أمام سجن  بورسعيد .

الجدير بالذكر أن هذة الحالة هى الثانية بعدما لقى  محمود عبدالحليم الضظوي، لاعب نادي المريخ البورسعيدى أنفاسه منذ قليل .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد أبو الغار رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى إن جماعة الإخوان وميليشياتها لن يستطيعوا أن يحكموا مصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قال أسامة الغزالى حرب رئيس حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن تجاهل مطالب المصريين أمر مرفوض، لافتا إلى أن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية لم يستوعب بعد ما يحدث فى كل ميادين مصر.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*فيديو.."الإنقاذ" تهدد بمقاطعة الانتخابات*

[YOUTUBE]ijqNp36m8nE[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*  	عمليات الكر والفر لا تنقطع في  شوارع المحلة الكبرى، شباب يهرول، وقوات  شرطة تطلق قنابل الغاز المسيل  للدموع ومتظاهرون يردون بقنابل المولوتوف،  دائرة عنف متواصلة، تجبر المحال  التجارية على إغلاق أبوابها.  	تحول شارع البحر بمدينة المحلة الكبرى على  امتداده إلى ساحة حرب بين  المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، حيث تجمع عدد من الشباب  أمام قسم شرطة ثان المحلة  الكبرى، فى محاولة لمحاصرته واقتحامه، ورشقوه  بالحجارة، ثم تحولوا سريعاً  من أمام القسم إلى قضبان السكك الحديدية،  وأشعلوا إطارات السيارات.  	وتوجه عدد من المتظاهرين لمحاصرة مبنى مجلس  المدينة، واستخدموا زجاجات  المولوتوف ورشقوا أبواب ونوافذ المبنى بالطوب  والحجارة، ما أدى إلى احتراق  مكتب المحافظ.  	وقال طارق حافظ، مسؤول الأمن  داخل مجلس مدينة المحلة الكبرى، إن عددا من  المتظاهرين احتشدوا أمام مبنى  مجلس المدينة وحاصروه، ورشقوا الباب الرئيسى  بالحجارة وقذفوا بقنابل  المولوتوف مما أدى إلى اشتعال الحريق فى مكتب  المحافظ بالدور الثالث. فيما  أقدم المئات من المتظاهرين على قطع طريق شارع  البحر الرئيسي وأشعلوا  الإطارات، وهو ما عطل حركة المرور تماما.  	وتظاهر المئات أمام قسم شرطة  أول المحلة الكبرى، وحاولوا اقتحامه، لكن  قوات الأمن فرضت كردونا أمنيا  أمام القسم، وأطلقت القنابل المسيلة للدموع  لتفريق المتظاهرين، فرد  المتظاهرون بالحجارة وقنابل المولتوف.  	وبلغ عدد المصابين، طبقاً لمصادر  بمستشفى المحلة العام، إلى 20 مصابا،  معظمهم مصاب بحالات اختناق، إلى جانب  إصابة مجند شرطة يدعي محمد صلاح عبد  الستار.  	واحتشد متظاهرون أمام  ديوان مجلس مركز ومدينة المحلة مرددين هتافات "يسقط  يسقط حكم الإخوان"،  و"يسقط يسقط محمد مرسي"، وأشعلوا النيران فى عدد من  إطارات السيارات حال  مرورهم بميدان البندر أمام قسم أول المحلة، كما حاولوا  محاصرته للتنديد  بمذبحة بورسعيد.
*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*   	عاجل| إحراق قسم شرطة العرب من قبل عدد من المحتجين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: وحدات إطفاء وإنقاذ سريع لحريق جراج مديرية أمن السويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*برلمانية "الحرية والعدالة "تناقش أحداث 25 يناير فى اجتماع مغلق اليوم*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*علمت «التحرير» من مصادر خاصة أن  اجتماع مرسي بمجلس الدفاع الوطني مازال  منعقدا حتى الآن في اطار من التكتم  بقصر القبة الجمهوري وليس في قصر  الاتحادية، وذلك بناءا على طلب أمنى،  تحسبا لتوجه المتظاهرين إلى محاصرة  قصر الاتحاديه بعد ليلة سابقة تلقى  فيها قصر الاتحادية زجاجات المولوتوف  عبرالاسوار للمره الاولى.              وقالت  المصادر ان تكتم مكان عقد الاجتماع سببه طبيعة السريه المصاحبه  لاعمال  مجلس الدفاع الوطنى بصفته مجلس معنى بالامن القومى              مصادر أخرى، رجحت ان  يكون التكتم والسرية سببهما التحسب لتوابع ما سيصدر  من الاجتماع من  قرارات للتعامل مع تدهور الموقف الأمنى ولا يزال الاجتماع  منعقدا من  الحادية عشر صباحا بحضور كل أعضاء مجلس الدفاع الوطنى باستثناء  رئيس  الوزراء الذى غاب فى سويسرا.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

عاجل: احتراق مبنى مديرية أمن السويس بالكامل


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

تجمع عدد من أعضاء بعض الائتلافات والحركات الثورية عصر اليوم، السبت، أمام  مسجد عمر مكرم، استعدادا للخروج بمسيرة إلى مجلس الشورى، والتى دعا إليها  التيار الشعبى وحزب الدستور، بمشاركة عدد من الحركات الثورية، للمطالبة  بإسقاط الدستور، وتعديل قانون انتخابات، بالإضافة إلى إقالة الدكتور هشام  قنديل، رئيس الوزراء. 

وتواجد عدد من النشطاء للمشاركة بالمسيرة، من بينهم خالد تليمة، عضو التيار الشعبى، وسط تواجد إعلامى كثيف لتغطية وقائعها.


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

عاجل| مصادر لمراسلنا بمستشفي بورسعيد العام : ارتفاع حالات الوفيات إلي أكثر من 30 حالة .


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

قال الدكتور جمال حشمت عضو مجلس الشورى عن حزب الحرية والعدالة، معلقا على  أحداث بورسعيد وقيام بلطجية بمحاولة اقتحام سجن بورسعيد: "إنه إذا كان  القانون يسمح للشرطة المصرية بإطلاق النار على من يحاول اقتحام السجن، فمن  حقها إن تطلق النار فورا".

وأضاف حشمت فى تصريحات خاصة "اليوم السابع"، إن العدالة انتصرت لحقوق الشهداء فى مذبحة بورسعيد.

وقال معلقا على اقتحام مقر الإخوان بالبحيرة بأنهم كجماعة الإخوان لن  يتواجدوا فى مقراتهم أو يتصدون للبلطجية الذين يهاجمون المقرات حتى لا تزيد  حالات العنف فى البلد، بل سنترك هذه المهمة لوزارة الداخلية لحماية  المنشآت العامة والخاصة.

وشدد حشمت على أن ما حدث من عمليات اقتحام لعدد من مؤسسات الدولة ما هو إلا  بلطجة واستخدام للعنف بدلا من التظاهر السلمى وعلى القوى السياسية جميعها  أن تدين هذه الأحداث وتتبرأ منها، لكى يعلم الجميع من البلطجية ومن هم  الشرفاء.


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*علمت «التحرير» من مصادر خاصة أن  اجتماع مرسي بمجلس الدفاع الوطني مازال  منعقدا حتى الآن في اطار من التكتم  بقصر القبة الجمهوري وليس في قصر  الاتحادية، وذلك بناءا على طلب أمنى،  تحسبا لتوجه المتظاهرين إلى محاصرة  قصر الاتحاديه بعد ليلة سابقة تلقى  فيها قصر الاتحادية زجاجات المولوتوف  عبرالاسوار للمره الاولى. 	 		وقالت  المصادر ان تكتم مكان عقد الاجتماع سببه طبيعة السريه المصاحبه  لاعمال  مجلس الدفاع الوطنى بصفته مجلس معنى بالامن القومى 	 		مصادر أخرى، رجحت ان  يكون التكتم والسرية سببهما التحسب لتوابع ما سيصدر  من الاجتماع من  قرارات للتعامل مع تدهور الموقف الأمنى ولا يزال الاجتماع  منعقدا من  الحادية عشر صباحا بحضور كل أعضاء مجلس الدفاع الوطنى باستثناء  رئيس  الوزراء الذى غاب فى سويسر*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*هدد  العشرات من المعتصمين أمام قصر  الإتحادية، باتخاذ  خطوات تصعيدية، بدء من صباح غدًا الأحد، احتجاجًا على  تجاهل الرئيس محمد  مرسي لمطالبهم المتمثلة في استكمال أهداف الثورة،  وإسقاط الحكومة، وتعديل  المواد الخلافية بالدستور الجديد، وسرعة القصاص  للشهداء .
وأصدر عدد من المعتصمين أمام القصر، أطلقوا على أنفسهم   "مجموعة الدمار القاتل"، بيانًا أعلنوا فيه عن خطواتهم التصعيدية، جاء فيه   "قررت مجموعة الدمار القاتل أن تأخذ حقها بنفسها طالما إنه لا يوجد قانون   في مصر، ونحذر الداخلية والجهاديين من صدنا والوقوف أمامنا".
وأكد البيان أن أولى خطوات التصعيد ستكون بحرق جميع المحال التجارية التي يمتلكها أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين 
*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

تراجعت سيارات الإسعاف بعد أن كثفت قوات الأمن من إطلاق قنابل الغاز  المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين، مما دفع سيارات الإسعاف إلى التراجع  لأول شارع محمد محمود، حتى تتمكن من علاج المصابين، وانتشرت حالات الإصابات  بالاختناق نتيجة تكثيف قوات الأمن من إطلاق قنابل المسيلة للدموع التى  وصلت إلى منتصف شارع محمد محمود.

فيما تجمع العشرات من المتظاهرين على أول شارع محمد محمود وهتفوا ضد حكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مطالبين بإسقاط النظام.


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*قوات  الجيش و قوات الشرطة ينجحان في احكام السيطرة علي السجن العمومي ببورسعيد و  تتوقف الإشتباكات ورجال الشرطة تلاحق و تطارد المجرمين في محيط السجن​​​​*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

نعى حزب 6 أبريل "تحت التأسيس" ببالغ الآسى وفاة عضوه "أحمد سامى" بمجموعة  بورسعيد والبالغ من العمر 16 عاماً  والذى وافته المنية اليوم ببورسعيد  بطلق نارى من قبل قوات الأمن أثناء تواجده بالقرب من الأحداث.

كما أكدت حركة 6 أبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية فى بيان أصدرته منذ قليل أن دماء  أحمد وجموع الشهداء فى رقبة الرئيس ونظامه وحكومته وجماعته.

وأضافت "رحم الله أبناء هذا الوطن  وانتقم من كل من استباح الدم المصرى وتقبلهم الله عنده من الشهداء".


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*هروب مدير امن السويس ومختبأ الان في مبني المخابرات الحربيه

في حماية الجيش
*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*بيان لمجموعة البلاك بلوك

 اجدع  حاجة لاحظتها انهردة ان ناس كتير اوى اوى بتقول علينا اخوان وناس تانية  بتقول دول فلول وغيرهم بيقول دول متدربين وعرفين بيعملوا اية ممكن يكونوا  شرطة ومتخفيين

وده سر نجحنا ان شاء الله ان محدش يعرف احنا مين وهى دى بقى البلاك بلوك عدم الافصاح عن الهوية

بس اقسم بالله العظيم احنا شباب مصريين احرار ومش عبيد ومش منتمين لاى حزب  او جهه بقالنا سنتين بنتدرب فعلا بدايةمن جمعة الغضب واحنا طالع عينا فى  الشوارع فى كل فاعلية موجودين بداية من وقفات خالد سعيد الله يرحمه لغاية  احداث انهردة

والمفاجاة بقى الغريبة انهردة ان الخرفان بيقولوا علينا اننا نصارى وتابعين للكنيسة ودى كانت الصدمة وطبعا ده تخلف وهبل
الاخوان والجماعت الاسلامية فاكرين ان كل المسلمين معاهم وفرحانين بيهم والعكس صحيح طبعا

واحنا شباب مسلم والله العظيم بس كرهنا الاخوان كرهناااهم
​*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*صورة هدية للناس اللى بتقول البلاك بلوك دول تابعين للكنيسة










*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*فاكرين عسكري الجيش اللي جه  على التليفزيون المصري يوم حادثة ماسبيرو وصوروه وهو مصاب وبيقول: مسيحيين  ولاد كلب.. سرقوني بعد ما كنا بناكلهم.
أهو أنا قابلت المجند ده من شهرين وعرفته وميزته كويس لأني كنت عاملة حلقة  ايامها عن حادثة ماسبيرو وفاكرة شكله كويس جدا.. المهم إنه قاللي: انا لا  كنت مصاب ولا نيلة وهما اللي قالوا لي أقول كده والمسيحيين ماسرقونيش ولا  حاجة.
اشربوا يا حلوين وانتظروا دعم الجيش والشرطة براحتكم.. بس الحقيقة مفيش دعم  للشعب من أي سلطة، إلا إن الشعب نفسه يبقى إيد واحدة ضد أي فاشية وأي سلطة  دينية أو عسكرية أو بوليسية.. ولما الشعب يقرر بجد ويقضي على الفاشية..  العسكر والشرطة حايبقوا في خدمته وتحت أمره والدين حايبقى في القلب ويصدقه  العمل.
*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*اندلعت النيران في قسم شرطة كهرباء بور سعيد والتهمت  النيران كل محتويات المبنى، وقد أكد مدير شبكة الكهرباء ببور سعيد أن  المهاجمين لمركز الشرطة سرقوا عدد من قطع السلاح.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

كد البرلمانى السابق، مصطفى الجندى، أن حكم الإخوان المسلمين، والرئيس محمد  مرسى، سقط، قائلاً خلال مسيرة انطلقت من ميدان التحرير إلى مجلس الشورى،  مساء اليوم السبت: "محمد مرسى، والإخوان انتهوا خلاص من اللى بيعملوه فى  البلد، ولن نسمح بدخولهم أى قصر أو مجلس بعد اليوم".

وقبل تحرك المسيرة من ميدان التحرير، قال الجندى من أعلى منصة بميدان  التحرير: "لنخرج الآن بمجموعات إلى مجلس الشورى.. إخواتنا بيموتوا هناك ولن  نسمح لهم أن يعروا بناتنا ولن نسمح بذلك". وتابع قبل انطلاق المسيرة: "سقط  سقط حكم المرشد".


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*قال سامح المصرى، المسئول عن المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير، إن الإخوان  المسلمين يهاجمون ويعتدون على شباب الثورة بالإسكندرية، داعياً كل شباب  الثورة لحرق مقرات الإخوان فى جميع محافظات الجمهورية. 

وأضاف المصرى فى كلمة له منذ قليل، أن الهتافات وحدها لن تحمى الثورة المصرية ولابد أن نؤسس الجيش الثورى المصرى لحماية الثورة.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*شب  حريق ضخم  منذ قليل، بمبنى الدفاع المدنى "الإطفاء" المواجه لقسم شرطة  السويس، وهناك  حالة من الفوضى العارمة بمحيط القسم، وأصوات قنابل الغاز  والطلقات النارية  مستمرة بكثافة، وتستعد قوات الجيش للتوجه إلى محيط القسم  لتأمينه.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*هدد ألتراس  المصرى البورسعيد بتقديم كافة الأدلة والأوراق فى تحقيقات النيابة التى  تمت خلال الفترة الماضية ، وإظهار المستندات التى تدل على براءة المتهمين  الذين حصلوا على إعدام فى قضية مذبحة بورسعيد، حيث ذكر جروب ألتراس جرين  إيجلز على صفحتهم على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك بياناً نصه كالآتى:

"عارفين  المحكمة قالت حظر النشر ليه بالنسبة للقضية اكيد ناس كتير ما خدتش  الجملة  وفكرت فيها، الكلمة دى احنا هنعرفكم معناها ايه .. المعنى من كده  ان  المحكمة خايفة تتكشف قدام الرأى العام لان فى ناس خدت اعدام  بدون تهم  ولو الرأى العام شافها هيموت من الدهشة.. وإحنا معانا ورق تحقيق  النيابة  اللى قدام القاضى وهنعرفكم خلال ساعات وعلشان كده احنا متأكدين من  الظلم  من فترة لأن الورق معانا من فترة بس جه الوقت أن الناس تشوف التهم".*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*   	نفى الدكتور  ياسر علي المتحدث  الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية في تصريح صحفي مساء اليوم ما  أثير بأن هناك  اتجاها لفرض حظر التجوال في مدينة بورسعيد نظرا للأحداث  الأخيرة فيها*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

قطع مئات المتظاهرين خطوط السكة الحديد بمدينة المحلة وأشعلوا إطارت السيارات على القضبان ومنعوا حركة القطارات.

وانتقل العشرات مرة أخرى لمجلس مدينة المحلة فى انتظار قدوم مسيرة للألتراس من مدينة طنطا بعد تجمهرها أمام مجمع المحاكم.


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

قام المتظاهرون منذ قليل بالنزول إلى قضبان الحديد لمحطة السادات وقطعوا خط  مترو الانفاق للخط الأول  ، ورددوا هتافات مناهضة ضد الرئيس محمد مرسى  وجماعة الأخوان المسلمين .


----------



## بايبل333 (26 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *       نفى الدكتور  ياسر علي المتحدث  الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية في تصريح صحفي مساء اليوم ما  أثير بأن هناك  اتجاها لفرض حظر التجوال في مدينة بورسعيد نظرا للأحداث  الأخيرة فيها*



اجرى ياض شوف شغلانة محترمة غير دى 
شغال نافية حضرتك


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

قال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع" إن قوات الجيش التى نزلت الشارع فى  محافظات السويس وبورسعيد تلتزم بأقصى درجات النفس، وتستهدف بالأساس حماية  المواطن المصرى وتأمينه انطلاقا من مسئوليتها الوطنية، وليس وفقا لتوجيهات  أو أوامر من أية مؤسسة، لافتا إلى أن عقيدة القوات المسلحة تقوم بالأساس  على حماية الشعب وصون مقدراته.

وأوضح المصدر أن القوات المسلحة المتواجدة فى السويس وبورسعيد لن توجه  رصاصة واحده نحو أى مواطن من أبناء هاتين المحافظتين، لافتا إلى أن الجيش  المصرى له رصيد من الكرامة الإنسانية والوطنية تتجاوز 5 آلاف سنة من الرقى  والتحضر. 

وأشار المصدر إلى أن هناك من يسوق لصورة مضللة مفادها أن الجيش المصرى  بمقدوره أن يواجه كافة الاحتجاجات التى تقع فى محافظتى السويس وبورسعيد  بقوة السلاح، وتقف بعض مؤسسات الدولة حائلا دون ذلك، مؤكدا أن هناك فصائل  تسوق تلك الصورة المغلوطة من أجل إحراج الجيش ووضعه فى المشهد بشكل غير  مقبول، يبعده عن دوره الأساسى فى حماية الوطن، ومواجهة أى عدائيات خارجية  أو داخلية تهدد أمنه واستقراره.


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

*أقتحام قسم شرطة السويس وسرقة محتوياته من اسلحه واشعال النار في كافة سيارات الشرطة المتواجدة  بالقسم....*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> اجرى ياض شوف شغلانة محترمة غير دى
> شغال نافية حضرتك



يعنى هى اول مره 

كل مره مرسى بيقول وياسر بينفى بس المره دى مش فى نص الليل اتجرء مرسى  خلاص

غريب انت بايبل هههههه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

*حريق فى فندق الماسة التابع للقوات المسلحة بمدينة نصر*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*أكد شباب 6  أبريل على استمرار الفاعليات الميدانية في كل شوارع مصر؛ للضغط  على  النظام الحاكم لتحقيق أهداف ثورة يناير العظيمة بعد عامين من قيامها.
 	وأضافت أن تواجد  المصريين بكل تواجهاتهم فى ميادين الثورة اليوم، هو رسالة  قوية للنظام  الحاكم أن الثورة مازالت لم تصل إلى أهدافها، وأن الملايين  سوف يقفون بقوة  ضد أي محاولات للاستبداد والإقصاء.
	وأكدت إن غياب القصاص العادل من المجرمين الحقيقيين فى الجرائم التى   ارتكبت ضد المصريين في خلال الثورة والفترة الانتقالية، سوف يؤدى إلى زيادة   الاحتقان والعنف والعنف المضاد.
	ووجه شباب 6 أبريل  للرئيس مرسي رسالة،  قائلين بها " عليك تنفيذ وعوده   الرئاسية التى ساندته القوى الوطنية من أجل تنفيذها ولابد من آلية ملزمة   لكل القوى السياسية بتعديل المواد الخلافية فى الدستورعلى الحكومة الفاشلة   أن تستقيل ويتم إسناد المهمة لحكومة إنقاذ وطنى، ولابد من تطهير القضاء   والداخلية فى أسرع وقت، وعدم إصدار قانون الإنتخابات إلا بعد توافق كل   القوى السياسية عليه
	ومن جانبه، أكد المهندس أحمد ماهر مؤسس حركة 6 أبريل، أن الرئيس محمد مرسي   وإداريه وحزبه يتحملون نتيجة كل ما حدث أمس وما سيحدث في الأيام القادمة,   وأن الرئيس مرسى يسير على خطا مبارك بنفس العناد ونفس الغرور, وحذر ماهر  أن  استمرار عناد الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الاخوان سوف يؤدى لمزيد من  التصعيد ,  وعليهم ان يتذكروا نتيجة رد فعل مبارك فى 25 يناير 2011 ,  وعليهم ان  يتذكروا ان عناد مبارك ورده على الثوار بالعنف هو ما ادى الى  سقوطه.
	وأكد ماهر، إن من يلوموا على بعض الشباب الثائر بسبب عنف بعضهم عليهم أن   يلوموا على من أصابهم بالإحباط أولا .. فبعد عامين من الثورة التي شهد لها   العالم، وبعد كل العدد الذى سقط كشهداء ومصابين لم يتحقق أى مطلب من مطالب   الثورة كالعيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والكرامة الانسانية , بعد  عامين  من هتاف الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام لم يسقط النظام.
	وقال ماهر ان مطالب حكومة انقاذ وطنى تشارك فيها كل القوى السياسية و   تشكيل لجنة من اقدم 10 خبراء دستوريين لتعديل الدستور وحل مجلس الشورى   واقالة النائب العام ربما تكون حلول مقترحه للخروج من الازمه , ولكن ان   تأخر الرئيس واستمر فى عنادة فبالتأكيد سوف يكون هناك تصعيد بشكل اكبر ولن   تكون هذه المطالب مرضيه للجماهير الثائرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

*هروب كافة المساجين من قسم شرطة الأربعين بالسويس*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

كتب أحمد إمام               
                  أكد مصدر عسكري مسئول أن نزول الجيش فى   محافظات السويس وبورسعيد جاء بعد تنسيق من جانب المؤسسة العسكرية ورئاسة   الجمهورية.

وأشار إلى أن الجيش المصري مثال فى الانضباط والالتزام بالمحددات القانونية   والدستورية، التي تحتم عليه التنسيق مع رئاسة الجمهورية من أجل نزول قوات   الجيش إلى الشارع


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*نشرت صفحة  الجهاز الإعلامي لوزارة الداخلية‎ - على صفحتها بموقع التواصل  الاجتماعي  فيس بوك - أن مجموعة البلاك بلوك أعلنت بأنها ستمهل الرئيس محمد  مرسي 9  ساعات لترك الحكم، وإلا سيتحمل ما يحدث.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

*أفاد مراسل قناة "cbc" أن عددا من المتظاهرين قطعوا خط مترو الأنفاق بعد دخولهم من محطة "السيدة زينب"، ووصلوا إلى محطة "السادات"، وافترشوا القضبان في الخطين الأول والثاني*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*  	اقتحم مجموعة من المتظاهرين مبنى  حى باب شرق، مساء اليوم، معلنين  الإسكندرية محافظة المستقلة، فيما واصل  المتظاهرون قطع طريق الكورنيش مساء  اليوم للمطالبة باسقاط النظام الحالى  وإقالة الحكومة وإعادة محاكمة قتلة  الثوار محاكمة عادلة.  	   	فى السياق  ذاته، تواصلت عملية الاشتباكات بمحيط المجلس الشعبى المحلى بين  المتظاهرين  ومجهولين، فيما امتدت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن  بعد تكرار  محاولات اقتحام المجلس الشعبى المحلى.  	   	وانتشرت الفوضى فى محافظة  الاسكندرية، إزاء وقوع اشتباكات بميحط المجلس  المحلى بعد وقوع اشتباكات  بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، في اعقاب المسيرة  التى خرجت من ميدان مسجد  القائد إبراهيم، فيما تبادل الجانبين التراشق  بالحجارة والأسلحة البيضاء.   	   	وفى الوقت نفسه، تلقى المعتصمون بحديقة الخالدين بمحافظة تهديداً من   مجهولين بضرورة فض الاعتصام خلال ساعتين من الأن.  	   	وقال ايهاب  القسطاوي – منسق حركة تغيير بالاسكندرية وأحد المعتصمين - :  اننا تلقينا  تهديد من أشخاص مجهولين بفض اعتصامنا قبل التاسعة مساء وفى حال  عدم اخلاء  المخيمات سيتم احراقها بمن فيها.  	   	وأضاف، أن عدد من القوى السياسية  دخلت فى اعتصام منذ الخميس الماضي،  احتجاجاً على نظام حكم الاخوان،  والمطالبة برحيل الرئيس الحالى.
*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*  	   	 عاجل| حريق في مخزن تابع للجيش خلف المنصة بمدينة نصر.. والخسائر تقدر   بـ10ملايين جنيه  	   	شب حريق مدمر مساء اليوم، في مخزن تابع للقوات  المسلحة بمدينة نصر خلف  المنصة. تبين أنه خاص بالشؤون المعنوية ويحتوي على  أجهزة كهربائية وأدوات  منزلية.  	   	أتت النيران على محتويات المخزن  الذي يقع على مساحة 2000 متر، وتم الدفع  بعدد من سيارات الإطفاء التابعة  للقوات المسلحة ، كما تمت الاستعانة بعدد  من سيارات الإطفاء التابعة  للحماية المدنية في القاهرة لمحاصرة النيران قبل  امتدادها إلى المخازن  المجاورة.  	   	وثكثف إدارة الأمن التابعة للقوات المسلحة من جهودها  لمعرفة أسباب الحريق،  الذي شب بعد حدوث انفجار في لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسية،  ورجحت مصادر أن يكون  الحريق نتج بسبب ماس كهربائي، وتم انتداب الخبراء  التابعين للقوات المسلحة  للمعاينة لمعرفة أسباب نشوب الحريق.  	   	كما  تجرى عمليات حصر الخسائر، حيث أشارت مصادر إلى أنها تجاوزت 10 ملايين   جنيه.  	   	من جانبها بدأت النيابة العسكرية تحقيقاتها في الحادث، حيث  انتقل العديد  من أفرادها لإجراء المعاينة للحريق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

*مجهولون يحاولون السطو على المنازل وسرقتها بالإكراه بالسويس*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

* 





*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

حمل حزب الحركة الوطنية المصرية (تحت التأسيس) النظام كل ما آلت إليه  الأوضاع فى مصر، وحذر من انزلاق البلاد إلى حالة من الفوضى والانهيار.

وطالب الحزب - فى بيان له مساء اليوم - كافة القوى السياسية بالوقوف صفا  واحدا ضد ما وصفه بـ "تغول السلطة التنفيذية" على كافة السلطات، فى الوقت  الذى تتعامل فيه بروح غير مسؤلة مع ما تمر به البلاد فى هذه اللحظة الحرجة  من تاريخ مصر، الأمر الذى تسبب ويتسبب يوميا فى مزيد من الشهداء والجرحى  يتحمل النظام دمهم أمام الله وأمام القانون وأمام الشعب المصرى بأسره"، حسب  البيان.

ودعا الحزب - فى بيانه - الجماهير المصرية العريقة للخروج فى كل شوارع  وميادين الحرية فى مصر للمطالبة بسقوط "الدستور " وإلغاء الانتخابات  البرلمانية القادمة وتقديم المسؤلين عن قتل الشهداء فى بورسعيد والسويس  وجميع انحاء الجمهورية الى محاكمة عادلة وعاجلة والدعوى الى انتخابات  رئاسية مبكرة كمخرج وحيد للازمة التى تشهدها البلاد - وفقا للبيان -.


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

اقتحم منذ قليل، العشرات من الشباب مبنى قسم شرطة الأربعين وقاموا بسرقة  جميع محتوياته حيث لم يشتبك أحد معهم بعد أن أخلى جميع المجندون والضباط  المقر بعد رشقه من قبل المحتجين وعدم وجود أى رد فعل فقاموا بدخوله  واقتحامه واكتشفوا أنه لا يوجد بداخله أحد.

بينما توجه آخرون إلى قسم شرطة فيصل وعتاقة لمحاولة اقتحامه وانسحبت قوات  الشرطة من كافة شوارع السويس ومن المناطق القريبة من الأقسام.


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*نشر:                          26/1/2013 7:37 م                           – تحديث                          26/1/2013 7:43 م                       
                                              فى مشهد يشبه ليلة الثامن   والعشرون من يناير  2011 شهدت عدد من المناطق بحى الاربعين من بينها منطقة   الايمان والمثلث  والصباح بحى فيصل، قيام مجهولون وملثمين باقتحام وسرقة   الوحدات السكنية  بالقوة وتحطيم عدد من السيارات وسرقة ما باخلها فيما تدخل   المواطنين وشكلوا  لجان شعبية فى هذه المناطق لمواجهتهم.
 على جانب اخر طالب المواطنين من قوات الجيش الانتشار بشكل اكبر فى    المناطق السكنية وتأمينها من البلطجية وناشد المواطنين وزير الدفاع بالتدخل    واعادة الانضباط الامنى خاصة وان هناك علميات سطو بدأت على المحلات    التجارية .*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

أحمد فؤاد  قال محمد   طوسون، رئيس اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الشورى ورئيس  اللجنة القانونية لجماعة   الإخوان المسملين، في تصريحات صحفية اليوم السبت،  إن تعامل الشرطة مع   المتظاهرين باستخدام الأسلحة في حالة الاعتداء على  المنشآت العامة أو   الاعتداء على السجون "قانوني" ولا يوجد مانع من  استخدامه.

 وأكد قبيل دخوله اجتماع مكتب الإرشاد، بمقر جماعة   الإخوان في  المقطم، أنه من الصعب إصدار تشريع  لتنظيم حق التظاهر في الوقت   الحالي،  مشيرا إلى أن الدستور المصري هو أول دستور في الوطن العربية  يحمي  حق  التظاهر.

 وبسؤاله عن رأيه في ظاهرة "البلاك بلوك"، رجّح أن تكون   ظاهرة  وهمية لإرهاب المواطنين، ونفى علم الجماعة بهوية مطلقي الرصاص في   أحداث  الإسكندرية والسويس بالأمس.

 وتعليقا على أداء وزارة الداخلية، أشار "طوسون" إلى أنه   من  الطبيعي أن تكون أيادي الداخلية مرتعشة في الوقت الراهن، خصوصًا أننا   في  أعقاب ثورة، وهناك حالة من الزخم الثوري مازالت مستمرة، ولفت إلى أنه   طالب  كل وزراء الداخلية بضرورة التمييز بين الثوار والبلطجية المعتدين  على   المنشآت العامة والخاصة.


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

حركت المسيرة التى انطلقت من منطقة سيدى جابر الآن فى اتجاه منزل محافظ  الإسكندرية، للإعلان عن عزله وإسقاط دولة الإخوان، وأغلق المشاركون فى  المسيرة الجهة اليمنى من الطريق، والمؤدية إلى منطقة وسط الإسكندرية، فى  حين فتح الطريق بالحارة اليسرى والمؤدية إلى شرق الإسكندرية. 

من جهة أخرى أكد محمود شعبان ـ أحد منسقى المسيرة ـ أن المتظاهرين ليس  لديهم نية لاقتحام الاستراحة الخاصة بالمحافظ فى منطقة جليم، ولكن سوف يتم  تعليق لافتة تعلن "عزل المحافظ المستشار محمد عباس المعين من قبل الإخوان  وعزل نائبه الإخوانى الدكتور حسن البرنس وإسقاط دولة الإخوان".


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

أسيوط ـ محمد ممدوح : 			 	  	   		  		 السبت , 26 يناير 2013 20:51 		     
 	وصف التيار الشعبي المصري بأسيوط الحكم بالاعدام على   متهمي مجزرة بورسعيد  بالـ" حكم سياسي" لتهدئة "اولتراس أهلاوى ، داعين   المواطنين للخروج اليوم  للمشاركة معهم في التظاهرات... جاء ذلك في بيان   أصدره إعلامياً التيار  اليوم "السبت" .
 	واستشهد البيان بمنطوق الحكم الذى صدر ضد مجموعة من   المتهمين وأرجأ الحكم  على الباقين من المتهمين لجلسة اخرى، وهو ما لم يحدث   من قبل فى تاريخ  محاكم.
	وقال محمد سيد ـ المتحدث الإعلامى باسم التيار بأسيوط ـ إن النظام لجأ إلى    ذلك لصرف الانتباه عن الجناة الحقيقيين وهم "اعضاء المجلس العسكري وكذلك    قيادات وزارة الداخلية " وتقديم بورسعيد كبش فداء، مضيفاً أننا نحمل   الرئيس  مرسي كامل المسؤولية عما يحدث الآن من فوضي هي بالأساس من اختلاقه   هو  وجماعته، وهذا معتمد على مبدأ إنهم يضحون ببورسعيد واهلها مقابل   السيطرة  على حالة الغضب بالقاهرة مما نحسبه جزءًا من مخططهم لإحداث فوضي   تمنحهم  الفرصة للسيطرة على عقول الناخبين لدعمهم بالانتخابات القادمة.
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*رصدت   صفحة الثورة ضد الإخوان على فيس بوك تجمع عدد من ميلشيات الإخوان فى   منطقتى السيدة زينب ومدينة نصر استعدادا للتوجه إلى مجلس الشورى وقصر   الاتحادية فى حالة فشل الشرطة فى محاولاتها لقمع المتظاهرين فى الموقعين.

وحسب   المعلومات التى حصلت عليها الصفحة، فإن نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان   خيرت الشاطر أعطى تعليمات للفرقة 95 إخوان بالتجمع استعدادا لمنحهم الإذن   بالتدخل إلى لحماية مجلس الشورى وقصر الاتحادية بعد أن اقترب المتظاهرون  من  المبنيين.

وأجرى   الشاطر اتصالا باللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، وأخبره ان الفرقة 95   إخوان ستنزل إلى الشارع إذا فشلت الشرطة فى حماية الاتحادية والشورى مشددا   على أن أفراد الفرقة الإخوانية سينزلون فى ملابس مدنية لعدم لفت  الانتباه.

وعلمت   "الثورة ضد الإخوان" أن الشاطر يدير العمليات والمواجهات عبر غرفة عمليات   سرية فى المقطم، ليست فى المقر العام لمكتب الإرشاد، ويتلقى الشاطر  اتصالات  ميدانية من عناصر وقيادات الإخوان فى كل المدن والمحافظات، فى نفس  الوقت  الذى يشارك اللواء عباس مخيمر فى وضع التصورات الميدانية على الأرض  وطرق  التعامل معها.

وكان   مخيمر يعمل فى المخابرات الحريبة قبل اكتشاف هويته الإخوانية ونقله إلى   مركز المعلومات بمجلس الوزراء، ورشحه الإخوان فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب وتولى   رئاسة لجنة الامن القومى بالبرلمان المنحل


*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (26 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *فاكرين عسكري الجيش اللي جه  على التليفزيون المصري يوم حادثة ماسبيرو وصوروه وهو مصاب وبيقول: مسيحيين  ولاد كلب.. سرقوني بعد ما كنا بناكلهم.
> أهو أنا قابلت المجند ده من شهرين وعرفته وميزته كويس لأني كنت عاملة حلقة  ايامها عن حادثة ماسبيرو وفاكرة شكله كويس جدا.. المهم إنه قاللي: انا لا  كنت مصاب ولا نيلة وهما اللي قالوا لي أقول كده والمسيحيين ماسرقونيش ولا  حاجة.
> اشربوا يا حلوين وانتظروا دعم الجيش والشرطة براحتكم.. بس الحقيقة مفيش دعم  للشعب من أي سلطة، إلا إن الشعب نفسه يبقى إيد واحدة ضد أي فاشية وأي سلطة  دينية أو عسكرية أو بوليسية.. ولما الشعب يقرر بجد ويقضي على الفاشية..  العسكر والشرطة حايبقوا في خدمته وتحت أمره والدين حايبقى في القلب ويصدقه  العمل.
> *



دعاء سلطان هى اللى قالت هذا الكلام:99:


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*العشرات يقطعون شريط السكة الحديد بـ"المنصورة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*إصابة رئيس مباحث قسم الزقازيق و3 مجندين فى اشتباكات مع المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قطع كوبرى أكتوبر.. والعشرات يهتفون ضد الإخوان والرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*"بلاك بلوك" تحطم استراحة محافظ الدقهلية.. ومسيرات تطوف "المنصورة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*"المنيرة العام" يستقبل 10 مصابين باشتباكات "التحرير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*طالب المشاركون فى مسيرة لمجموعة شبابية من أهالى سيناء أطلقت على نفسها " منظمة درع سيناء 26 "، والتى جابت شوارع مدينة العريش مساء اليوم السبت بعد وصولهم وسط سيناء باسقاط النظام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*وزير التعليم العالى الأفغانى يلغى زيارته لمصر بسبب الأحداث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*طالب أحمد محمود محمد القيادى الإخوانى وأمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بالسويس، بفرض حظر التجول، على محافظتى السويس وبورسعيد حقناً للدماء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

* ظهور "البلاك بلوك" فى مسيرات الألتراس بسوهاج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو الإسكندرية يقطعون الكورنيش أمام القائد إبراهيم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قام المحتجون منذ قليل باقتحام قسم شرطة فيصل بالسويس وسرقة كافة محتوياته، وتوجه المتظاهرون إلى قسم الجناين وعتاقة ومبنى إدارة المرور لمحاولة اقتحامهم.*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 يناير 2013)

الجيش فييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الموضوع ده يقدر يلمه فى ساعتين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

عاجل المتظاهرون يشعلون النيران في إطارات السيارات 
    2013-01-26 21:34:11        







أشعل المتظاهرون النيران في بعض إطارات السيارات، أمام فندق شيبرد على  كورنيش النيل، وواصلت قوات الأمن إطلاقها لقنابل الغاز المُسيّل للدموع،  التي قام بعض المتظاهرين بإلقائها في مياه النيل.             وتحركت إحدى الباخرات السياحية من مرساها على الكورنيش، بعد أن أصابتها  إحدى قنابل الغاز المُسيّل للدموع، باحثة عن مرسى آخر.             وحاول بعض المتظاهرين منع إحدى سيارات الإسعاف من المرور تجاه قوات الأمن،  لاعتقادهم أن هذه السيارات تساعد مصابي الأمن، إلا أن السيارة مرت بعد  إسراع سائقها.        ​

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2013)

* يلم اية بس. فى دم  خلاص  صعب انه يلم . كدة اتوقع العد التنازلى لنظام بدا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

* وفاة  محمد شعبان حسنين أحد المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام بعد علمه بالحكم حيث ظل يصرخ  انا مظلوم الى ان اصاب بازمه قلبيه حادة وتوفى فى الحال !!

 شكله بلطجى فعلا
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*ارتفاع  عدد قتلى اليوم الى 37 في اشتباكات غير مسبوقة ببورسعيد ليرفع الاجمالي لـ  48 قتيل و 850 اصابة ، الجيش يؤمن قناة السويس والرئاسة المصرية تهدد*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*حرب شوارع بين متظاهرين و الإخوان و الأمن بالمنيا*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*لمحلة الآن.....

 هجوم من الاخوان على المتظاهرين بالسيوف و الاسلحة البيضاء و هروب الفتايات المتظاهرات للاحتماء بمقر جريدة المصرى الحر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*السويس | عاجل | مجهولون يشعلون النار في قسم فيصل ويستولون على الأسلحة الموجودة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*عاجل و محاوله لحرق المتحف المصري*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*شباب «الأولتراس» و«البلاك بلوك» يحاصرون محكمة طنطا *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

تصريح عاجل من مساعد وزير الداخلية
    2013-01-26 21:52:08        






قال اللواء أسامة إسماعيل مساعد وزير الداخلية للعلاقات العامة والإعلام:  إن هناك معلومات تفيد وجود سيارات تحمل أسلحة ثقيلة تجوب شوارع بورسعيد نتج  عنها عدة حالات وفاة أن قوات الشرطة لا تستخدم الرصاص الحي.      ونفى مساعد وزير الداخلية في لقائه ببرنامج "هنا العاصمة" على قناة "سي بي  سي"، حدوث أي حالات وفيات أو إصابات داخل سجن بور سعيد، مشيرًا إلى أن  الأوضاع هناك صعبة.      وأوضح اللواء أسامة إسماعيل، أن هناك تدرجًا في استخدام القوة تبدأ من  قنابل الغاز، واستخدام السلاح له قواعد قانونية يتم استخدامه فيها، وأن  هناك خطة أمنية في شوارع قصر العيني ويوسف الجندي ومحمد محمود.. وقوات  الأمن لديها الحزم لتنفيذها.             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*فيديو عاجل وتهديد بقتل الاقباط والاعلاميين من  كتائب المسلمين ؟؟   *



[YOUTUBE]zDY9HJzdBM8#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*عاجل الإسكندرية:
 مسيرة سيدى جابر تتجه إلى منزل المحافظ لإعلان عزله ونائبه "البرنس"
 تحركت المسيرة التى انطلقت من منطقة سيدى جابر الآن فى اتجاه منزل محافظ الإسكندرية للإعلان عن عزله وإسقاط دولة الإخوان
 وأغلق المشاركون فى المسيرة الجهة اليمنى من الطريقوالمؤدية إلى منطقة وسط الإسكندرية
 فى حين فتح الطريق بالحارة اليسرى والمؤدية إلى شرق الإسكندرية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*الفرقة 95 إخوان تستعد للنزول لحماية الاتحادية والشورى فى حال فشل الشرطة

                                      26 يناير                     2013                     | 





الفرقة 95 إخوان تستعد للنزول لحماية الاتحادية والشورى فى حال فشل الشرطة                     



     رصدت صفحة الثورة ضد الإخوان على فيس بوك تجمع عدد من ميلشيات  الإخوان فى منطقتى السيدة زينب ومدينة نصر استعدادا للتوجه إلى مجلس  الشورى وقصر الاتحادية فى حالة فشل الشرطة فى محاولاتها لقمع المتظاهرين فى  الموقعين.

وحسب المعلومات التى حصلت عليها الصفحة، فإن نائب المرشد  العام لجماعة الإخوان خيرت الشاطر أعطى تعليمات للفرقة 95 إخوان بالتجمع  استعدادا لمنحهم الإذن بالتدخل إلى لحماية مجلس الشورى وقصر الاتحادية بعد  أن اقترب المتظاهرون من المبنيين.

وأجرى الشاطر اتصالا باللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية،  وأخبره ان الفرقة 95 إخوان ستنزل إلى الشارع إذا فشلت الشرطة فى حماية  الاتحادية والشورى مشددا على أن أفراد الفرقة الإخوانية سينزلون فى ملابس  مدنية لعدم لفت الانتباه.

وعلمت “الثورة ضد الإخوان” أن الشاطر يدير العمليات  والمواجهات عبر غرفة عمليات سرية فى المقطم، ليست فى المقر العام لمكتب  الإرشاد، ويتلقى الشاطر اتصالات ميدانية من عناصر وقيادات الإخوان فى كل  المدن والمحافظات، فى نفس الوقت الذى يشارك اللواء عباس مخيمر فى وضع  التصورات الميدانية على الأرض وطرق التعامل معها.

وكان مخيمر يعمل فى المخابرات الحريبة قبل اكتشاف هويته  الإخوانية ونقله إلى مركز المعلومات بمجلس الوزراء، ورشحه الإخوان فى  انتخابات مجلس الشعب وتولى رئاسة لجنة الامن القومى بالبرلمان المنحل
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*عــاجل | من "السيسى"* 
​ 
*"السيسى" يصدق على تخصيص طائرة عسكرية لنقل مصابى بورسعيد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

"جبهة الإنقاذ" تدعو المصريين للتبرع بالدم لصالح ضحايا المواجهات مع قوات الأمن
أ ش أ 


26-1-2013 | 21:30 














مؤتمر جبهة الإنقاذ



أعربت  جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني المعارضة، اليوم السبت، عن  حزنها العميق وأسفها  الشديد للدماء المصرية البريئة التي يتواصل هدرها  بعدة مدن على مدى اليومين  الماضيين، والتي تجاوزت الأربعين شهيًدا حتى  الآن بجانب مئات من المصابين. 
 
وأكدت الجبهة، فى بيان صدر مساء اليوم السبت، دعمها لمن سقطوا سواء في   مواجهات بين رجال الأمن ومن وصفتهم بـ "المحتجين" على سياسات الرئيس محمد   مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين كما حدث بمدن السويس والإسماعيلية أمس   الجمعة، أو في أحداث العنف الدامية التي تشهدها مدينة بورسعيد منذ صباح   اليوم في أعقاب صدور الأحكام القضائية بقضية مقتل مشجعي النادي الأهلي قبل   عام. 
 
وأشار البيان الى تواصل سقوط المصابين في المواجهات الدائرة بين رجال   الأمن والمتظاهرين بمحيط ميدان التحرير وشارع قصر العيني بالقاهرة. 
 
ودعت الجبهة فى بيانها شباب مصر، وعلى الأخص شباب الأحزاب المنضوية تحت   لواء جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني، لبدء حملة قومية للتبرع بالدم تضامنا مع مئات   المصابين الذين يرقدون الآن في عشرات المستشفيات المصرية. 
 
كما جددت دعوتها لأجهزة الأمن لممارسة أقصى درجات ضبط النفس، وعدم  استخدام  العنف المفرط الذي من شأنه زيادة أعداد الضحايا من قتلى ومصابين.






الاهرام​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

* المئات  يشاركون في تشييع جثمان الشاب ناصر محمد اليماني (23 سنة)، والذي استشهد  خلال اشتباكات الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير بالقرب من ميدان الممر،  بالإسماعيلية، 26 يناير 2013.
*




​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

استدعي الدكتورمحمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية  مساء اليوم   الدكتور هشام قنديل  رئيس مجلس الوزراء ، إلى القصر الرئاسي  عقب وصوله إلى  أرض  المطار مباشرة  قادما من سويسرا عقب المشاركة في منتدي  دافوس.
 	وأكدت مصادر أن اللقاء تناول الأوضاع المتفجرة في عدد من   محافظات مصر  وبخاصة في محافظة بورسعيد والتي شهدت أعمال عنف وقتل دامية   خلال اشتباكات  بين قوات الأمن من جانب والتراس النادي المصري وأهالي   المتهمين في مجزرة   نادي المصري الرافضين لحكم المحكمة الذي قضي بإحالة 21   متهما إلى فضيلة  المفتي. وأضافت أن اللقاء تناول أيضا الإجراءات  والخطوات  التي يجب أن تقوم  بها الحكومة فورا لوقف نزيف الدماء في الشارع  المصري  وفرض الأمن والاستقرار  وفقا للقانون.
 	وأصدر الرئيس توجيهاته لرئيس وزرائه بضرورة تحرك الحكومة   فورا واتخاذ ما  يلزم لوقف أعمال العنف والقتل فضلا عن الدور الذي يمكن أن   تقوم به قوات  الشرطة والجيش لحماية المنشات الحيوية للدولة والممتلكات   العامة والخاصة.  كما تطرق اللقاء إلي إمكانية فرض حظر التجول أو إعلان   حالة الطوارئ في  محافظة بورسعيد إذا استدعت الأمور اللجوء إلى مثل هذا   القرار لحقن دماء  المصريين وحماية الأمن القومي المصري .
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*اقتحام إدارة مكافحة المخدرات بالسويس وعدد من المديريات وحرقها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

* محافظ بورسعيد: غداً إجازة رسمية بالمصالح الحكومية فى المحافظة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

صرح مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع" إن عددا من تشكيلات الجيش الثانى  الميدانى، توجهت ناحية محافظة الإسماعيلية من أجل تأمين مستشفى الإسماعيلية  العام، فى إطار الخطة التى وضعتها القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة لتأمين  وحماية المنشآت والمواطنين.


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مصادر أمنية: عناصر مسلحة أحرقت 4 أقسام شرطة بالسويس حتى الآن*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*ننشر أسماء المتوفين بأحداث بورسعيد !!
2013-01-26 22:38:41​




[COLOR=black !important]   أعلن الدكتور أحمد عمر المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة عن ارتفاع أعداد  القتلى إلى 26 قتيلا ، وأعداد المصابين إلى 196 مصابا فى الاشتباكات التى  وقعت اليوم فى محيط سجن بورسعيد بين متظاهرين وقوات الأمن. وأشار إلى خروج  95 مصابا من المستشفيات بعد تحسن حالتهم ، مشيرًا إلى وجود 101 آخرين  مازالوا يتلقون العلاج. الجدير بالذكر أن الوزارة كانت قد قامت بنقل 11 من  المتوفين إلى مستشفى بورسعيد عام و5 إلى مستشفى الحميات و6 إلى مستشفى آل  سليمان و3 إلى بورسعيد العسكرى ، وحالة وفاة واحدة إلى مستشفى مبرة  بورسعيد. كما قامت بنقل 106 مصاب إلى مستشفى بورسعيد العام ، و10 مصابين  لكل من مستشفى التضامن للتأمين الصحى ومستشفى الزهور،فيما تم نقل 40 مصابا  إلى بورسعيد العسكرى ، و2 للمنصورة الدولى ومصاب لمستشفى آل سليمان ، و23  لمبرة بورسعيد ، و4 للمستشفى  الجامعى ببورسعيد.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*نشبت مشاجرة بين مجموعة من البلطجية والمعتصمين بميدان التحرير أمام المنصة، الأمر الذى أدى إلى استدعاء اللجان الشعبية بالميدان لفض المشاجرة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*وفاة احمد سامي عضو 6 ابريل الجبهة الديمقراطيه اثر تعرضه لطلقه ناري بالراس اثناء تصويره للاحداث التي تجري الان بورسعيد*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قامت قوات أمن الشرقية بإغلاق طريق الجامعة المؤدى لمنزل الرئيس محمد مرسى بالزقازيق، تحسباً لمحاولات اقتحامه من قبل المتظاهرين الذين تمركزوا بميدان القومية، على بعد أمتار من منزل الرئيس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أعلن حزب الحرية والعدالة بمحافظة بورسعيد، أن مجهولين قاموا باقتحام عيادة الدكتور أكرم الشاعر البرلمانى السابق، وعضو جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، موضحاً أن المجهولين قاموا بتحطيم كل الأجهزة بالداخل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مظاهرة أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون بالإسكندرية وتكثيف الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قطع الطرق بالزقازيق والأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز لتفريق المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

* أهالى البلابسة يلقون المولوتوف على قسم ثان الإسماعيلية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*السويس تستغيث 
 انسحبت الشرطة وانهار الامن والملثمون فى كل مكان وفى كل الشوارع ينهبون كل شئ 
 الاهالى يستنجدون بالجيش ولا حياة لمن تنادى 
 مهمة الجيش فى السويس 
 تأمين المنشآت الحيوية فقط وليس الشعب 
 المهمة تأمين الجدران وليس الانسان 
 شكراً قواتنا المسلحة*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*إصابة عشرات المواطنين ومحاولة إحراق محطة وقود فى محيط مجمع محاكم طنطا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*عشرات الإصابات نتيجة الكر والفر بين الأمن ومتظاهرى الشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*غدا.. إجازة بأحياء السويس وديوان المحافظة وشركات البترول*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*بالفيديو.. "بلاك بلوك" يقطعون كوبرى إستانلى بكورنيش الإسكندرية*

*   السبت، 26 يناير  2013 - 23:18*
*






                             البلاك بلوك                         *
* كتب عزوز الديب*


* تداول نشطاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" فيديو   استمرار  متظاهرى الإسكندرية فى تصعيدهم احتجاجاً على العنف الموجه إليهم   والمطالبة  باستكمال مطالب وأهداف الثورة وقاموا بقطع طريق الكورنيش   بالإسكندرية  المواجه لمسجد القائد إبراهيم، وكذلك أعلى كوبرى إستانلى،   بالإضافة إلى  استمرار قطعهم للطريق بسيدى جابر الأمر الذى أدى إلى اختناق   مرورى  بالمحافظة وشلل تام بطرقها.*

[YOUTUBE]w00GqT8Vvso#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*وصول وكلاء النيابة لمحكمة طنطا والأمن يرفض دخول الصحفيين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يحبط محاولة اقتحام مجمع محاكم الغربية والنيابة ترفض التحقيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مجهولون يقتحمون ديوان محافظة السويس*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

تشهد مدينة دمنهور أحداثا ساخنة حيث تجمع  المئات من  المتظاهرين في ميدان  الساعة بوسط المدينة، ورددوا العديد من  الهتافات  المعادية للإخوان المسلمين  وإسقاط النظام.
 	ثم اتجهوا في مسيرة إلي ديوان قسم شرطة دمنهور ورشقوه   بالأحجار وحاول  بعضهم اقتحام القسم وتقوم الشرطة بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة   للدموع لتفريقهم  وتشهد الشوارع المحيطة بالقسم عمليات كر وفر بين الشرطة   والمتظاهرين.


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*"أمن السويس": 18 مسجوناً هربوا من أقسام الشرطة أثناء اقتحامها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: جثتا الضابط وأمين الشرطة المستشهدان تصلان فى طائرة عسكرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: الجيش الثالث تحفظ على أسلحة مديرية أمن السويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الجيش الثالث يدفع بقوات إضافية لتأمين البنوك وشركات البترول بالسويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: هروب 36 مسجوناً من أقسام شرطة السويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الاتحاد الأوروبى يعرب عن قلقه إزاء أحداث بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد سليم العوا مستشار رئيس الجمهورية، إن كل أعمال قطع الطرق التى يقوم بها المتظاهرون جريمة، يسميها الشرع حد "الحرابة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*القبض على 3 أشخاص من المتهمين بإشعال حريق بوزارة التموين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*تعليم السويس: سرقة 25 جهاز لاب توب وكمبيوتر فى هجوم على المديرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*قوات من الجيش الثانى تتمركز أمام ديوان محافظة الإسماعيلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*تعليق العمل بمحاكم بورسعيد غداً بسبب الأحداث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*محاصرة مجمع محاكم طنطا والأمن يلقى قنابل الغاز على المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*شلل مرورى بميدان المحطة والبلاك بلوك يظهرون بمحطة القطار بطنطا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يهرولون وراء سيارات الشرطة بالإسكندرية بهتافات ضد الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*حبس 6 من "بلاك بلوك" بتهمة التعدى على مأمور قسم قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: نقل 40 مسجونا من السويس إلى أحد سجون الجيش

أكد مصدر عسكرى لـ" اليوم السابع" أن قوات الجيش الثالث أشرفت على نقل 39 مسجونا مصريا وآخر عربيا من أحد السجون بالسويس قبل اقتحامها.*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

قام أهالى السنانية على الجهة المقابلة لمقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمون على كورنيش النيل بإطلاق أعيرة نارية فى الهواء .
 	وقد سمُع دوى الطلقات بمنطقة الأعصر المقابلة لها .
 	وفى سياق متصل وعد سكان العمارة الواقع بها مقر الإخوان بإخلائها من المقر وإخراجهم من العمارة .
 	وقد قام بعض أعضاء الجماعة على إثر ذلك بتغطية اللافتة المكتوب عليها جماعة الإخوان المسلمون بعلم مصر .
 	وهتف ضدهم الثوار الذين دعوهم لعدم تلويث علم مصر بإسم الإخوان .
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*هاجم العشرات مساء اليوم  (السبت) مقر  قسم شرطة دمنهور؛ احتجاجا على قيام  الأمن بإلقاء القبض على  الناشط  السياسي أسامة الرفاعي -العضو المؤسس في  حزب الدستور بالبحيرة-  بتهمة  اقتحام مقار لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

ورشق المتظاهرون قسم  الشرطة وقوات الأمن الموجودة أمامه لحمايته بالحجارة،   مطالبين بسرعة  الإفراج عن الناشط السياسي وآخرين تم القبض عليهم.

وشهد محيط القسم حالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، التي قامت بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين.

*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

كتب - أحمد لطفي ومصطفى المنشاوي:
أشعل مجموعة من المتظاهرين،  النيران في مدرسة ''الليسية''   الفرنسية بشارع محمد محمود، خلال المناوشات  بين قوات الأمن المركزي   والمتظاهرين، مساء اليوم السبت، حيث ألقت قوات  الأمن قنابل الغاز على   المتظاهرين، مما دفعهم للرد بالحجارة وقنابل  المولوتوف التي وقعت على   المدرسة، وتسببت في اشتعال النيران بها دون وجود  أي محاولة لإخماد   النيران


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

شهد محيط مبنى مديرية الأمن والشوارع الجانبية له بمحافظة الدقهلية، حرب شوارع الأن واشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين.  	وذكر شهود عيان أن عشرات المتظاهرين، تترواح أعمارهم مابين 12 و16 سنة،   قاموا بقذف قوات الأمن بالحجارة والمولوتوف مما أدى إلى إصابة 3 مجندين   بجروح فى الوجه وتحطيم سيارة أمن مركزى، فيما ترد قوات الأمن بالقنابل   المسيلة للدموع ومطاردة المتظاهرين في الشوارع الجانبية.​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

ذكرت مصادر أمنية،  أنه تم إخلاء مجلس الشورى، من جميع الموظفين والعاملين  بعد انتشار  تهديدات بإستهداف المجلس وإحراقه، بجانب الاشتباكات التى انتشرت  فى محيط  المجلس طوال اليوميين الماضيين.​  	وأكدت المصادر أن الخوف من التهديدات والأحداث التى وقعت خلال اليوميين   الماضيين دفعت الموظفين والعاملين إلى عدم الحضور لمقر المجلس.


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

بيان من شباب 6 أبريل في بورسعيد بشأن الأحداث الدائره في المحافظة 												 					 				 on 2013/1/27 0:33:01 (305 reads)  





 ​   الا نامت اعين الجناء،وغفلت اعين العدالة
فى ظل مؤسسة قضائية قد علم  الجميع فسادها،ومؤسسةشرطية اخفت الادلة،ودمرتها   على مر عامان من الثورة  وشهد الجميع مسلسل البرائة للجميع فى جميع قضايا   قتل الشهداء



وياتى  يوم محاكمة مجزرة بورسعيد لنرى قضاة مصر يغفلون عن الجناة الحقيقيين   من  ضباط الشرطة المتورطين والمحرضين،وحاكم عسكرى ومدير امن تقاعس عن  اداء   واجبه

وعلى ذللك:ترفض الحركة تسييس القضية لتهدئة الشارع،ومحاولة الزج بمجوعة من المتهمين لم يتعد عمر بعضهم 18 عاما ككبش فداء
ونؤكد أن بورسعيد ومصر كلها تسعى إلى القصاص العادل من القتلة الحقيقيين والمحرضين لمجزرة شهداء إستاد بورسعيد.

وتنعي  حركة شباب 6 ابريل بورسعيد بكل الحزن والأسى أشقاء النضال الثوري   الذين  شاركونا مشاهد الثورة كتفا إلى كتف من أول يوم مرورا بمحمد محمود   ومجلس  الوزراء ، شهداء مجزرة 26 يناير 2013 ببورسعيد ، وتسال الله تعالى   أن  يتغمدهم برحمته ويحتسبهم في من عنده ، وان يلهم ذويهم الصبر والسلوان .

كما  تنعي كل شهداء الموجة الجديدة من الثورة في كل محافظات مصروتتضامن   الحركة  مع أهالي المدينة الباسلة التي عانت وما زالت تعاني من ظلم السلطة   الحاكمة  لها وتحمل السلطة السياسية الحالية مسؤلية دمائهم .

وتنذر الحركة  السلطة السياسية الحالية بأن مضيها على نفس درب النظام   السابق سيؤول بها  إلى ما آل إليه . وان ما يحدث الآن في الشارع المصري   سيكون آخر مسمار في  نعش حكم الإخوان لمصر .وتطالب الحركة بإدراج الفاعلين   والقتلة الحقيقيين  والمدبرين الفعليين إلى قوائم الاتهام تنفيذا للعدالة.

و نهيب  بجمهور النادي الأهلي،وأهالي الشهداء : قضيتكم ليست معنا ولكن مع   الفاعل  الحقيقي الذي تخشى المحكمة أن تصدر بحقه الحكم العادل .

وأخيرا رسالة للسلطة الحاكمة : إذا أردتم استتباب الأمن فعليكم بالعدل وانتم أعلم منا بقصة سيدنا عمر رضي الله عنه .
شباب 6 ابريل بورسعيد
الحق فوق القوة،والمبادئ فوق السياسة


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*بالصور.. اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بالدقهلية



                 نشبت اشتباكات عنيفة بين  قوات الأمن   والمتظاهرين بمحافظة الدقهلية، مساء السبت، في محيط مبنى مديرية  الأمن   والشوارع الجانبية وداخل سوق السكة الجديدة وشارع بورسعيد.
 وأكد شهود العيان لـ«المصري  اليوم» أن عشرات المتظاهرين،   تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 12 و16 سنة، قاموا بقذف  قوات الأمن بالحجارة   والمولوتوف، مما أدى إلى إصابة 3 مجندين بجروح في  الوجه وتحطيم سيارة أمن   مركزى.
 وقامت قوات الأمن بالرد  بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع ومطاردة   المتظاهرين في الشوارع الجانبية والمحيطة  بمبنى المديرية وأعلى كوبرى   طلخا، مما تسبب في توقف حركة المرور على  الكوبري وشارع الجمهورية.
 وأصيب عشرات المتظاهرين  بالاختناق، لكثافة استخدام قوات   الأمن للغاز المسيل للدموع، كما نشب حريق  محدود بإحدى شرفات المنازل   القريبة من مبنى المديرية وتمكن الأهالي من  إخماده.








* *
*​* 
*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

أكد الدكتور عمرو حمزاوي، عضو مجلس الشعب   السابق، أنه لن  تقف دائرة العنف والعنف المضاد إلا باستجابة رئيس   الجمهورية الدكتور محمد  مرسي، «لمطالب الشارع الغاضب وإنهاء انقسام   المجتمع».
 وأضاف «حمزاوي»، في حسابه الشخصي على «تويتر»، مساء السبت:   «يجب تعديل الدستور وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني، ومحاسبة المسؤولين عن   العنف».
 وأشار إلى أن «العنف مدان، ضد منشآت عامة أو خاصة، ضد مجمع    محاكم أو أقسام للشرطة، أو مقر إعلامي حزبي كإخوان أون لاين، من الأجهزة    الأمنية أو من المتظاهرين».
 كانت محافظات القاهرة والسويس والإسماعيلية والإسكندرية قد شهدت، الجمعة، أعمال عنف وتخريب منشآت في الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير.
 وشهدت محافظة بورسعيد، السبت،  أعمال عنف وهجومًا على   أقسام الشرطة والمنشآت الحيوية بالمحافظة، رفضاً  للحكم الصادر من محكمة   جنايات القاهرة بإحالة أوراق 21 متهماً في مجزرة  بورسعيد التي راح ضحيتها   74 شهيداً من مشجعي النادي الأهلي إلى فضيلة  المفتي.


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

وجهت  الإعلامية  لميس الحديدي سهام الانتقاد لرئيس الوزراء المصري هشام  قنديل  معترضة على  ابتسامته في مؤتمر "دافوس" مبدية اندهاشها قائلة "كيف  تبتسم  وهناك أكثر  من ثلاثين قتيل في مصر وأكثر من 300 مصاب بسبب  الاشتباكات، كان  عليك  ارتداء رابطة عنق سوداء".

جاء ذلك رداً على  جيلان جبر، الكاتبة الصحفية، والتي حضرت المؤتمر وأوضحت   خلال اتصال هاتفي  ببرنامج "هنا العاصمة" المذاع مساء السبت على فضائية  "سي  بي سي" أن غسان  سلامة، الكاتب الصحفي الشهير وصف قنديل قائلاً  "  قنديل  بدا مسرورًا  متناسيًا ما يحدث في ميدان التحرير، وبدا نصف مقنع في  إجاباته  لرجال  الأعمال .. ودافوس سيذكره بأنه أب فخور لخمس بنات.." بينما  قال عن  رئيس  وزراء ليبيا قائلاً "ئيس وزراء ليبيا واثق من أرائه..  وحاولت دفعه   للابتسامة على مدار ثلاث أيام".

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن أن قنديل عاد  إلى مصر من ميلانو بعدما شارك في   المنتدى الاقتصادي "دافوس" في  زيارة  استغرقت عدة أيام، رافضاً الإدلاء   بأي تصريحات صحفية في المطار عن الأحوال  السياسية الحالية.


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*أشعل ملثمون النار، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد، بوجهة فرع مصر للتأمين الكائن بشارع طلعت حرب،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*ألقى رجال المباحث بمديرية أمن القاهرة القبض على أحد أفراد حركة "بلاك بلوك" بميدان الأوبرا، وذلك عقب اشتباه أحد السائقين فيه أثناء توصيله لميدان الأوبرا وبحوزته سلاح نارى "طبنجة"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*استمرار الكر والفر بميدان الممر بالإسماعيلية وإصابة أربعة باختناق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الحماية المدنية تدفع 5 سيارات للسيطرة على حريق مجلس مدينة الزقازيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: دوريات فى نطاق مدينة السويس لتأمين الممتلكات العامة والخاصة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*سماع دوى إطلاق الرصاص يثير الرعب فى شوارع مدينة طنطا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*طائرة عسكرية تنقل 17 مصابا من أبناء بورسعيد للقاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*البلتاجى لمرسى: سيحاسبكم الله إذا وقفتم تتفرجون دون مواجهة "حاسمة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*سادت حالة من الذعر بين المتظاهرين أمام مبنى اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون بماسبيرو بعد قيام مجهولين بإطلاق أعيرة نارية بالقرب من المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يكثف من إلقاء قنابل الغاز على متظاهرى يوسف الجندى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*ملثمون يضرمون النيران فى مبنى التوحيد والنور بشبرا مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*تفتيش السيارات بمحيط الاتحادية للاشتباه فى وجود "مولوتوف" داخلها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*التهمت النيران التى اندلعت منذ ساعة بقسم شرطة الجناين بالسويس القسم بالكامل هذا وقام مجهولون بسرقة سيارات ودرجات بخارية وكافة محتويات القسم قبل احتراقه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

_*مسيرات سوهاج تحاول اقتحام السياج الأمنى وتطالب بإقالة المحافظ*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*لافتة بمجمع المصالح بدمياط تعلن الاستقلال عن حكم الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قام مجهولون مساء أمس السبت، باقتحام مقر حازمون بشارع رضا وإتلاف لافتة الترحيب فى مدخل المقر.*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*   	قام أكثر من 30 شخصاً ملثماً  بإلقاء الحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف على مبنى  التوحيد والنور الكائن بشارع  شبرا، مما أدى إلى اندلاع حريق به وقام عشرات  الأهالى والمارة من أمام  المبنى بالتدخل وإطفاء الحريق.

	وقال أحد شهود العيان، إن أتوبيس كان ينتظر مرتكبى الحادث بدوران شبرا وفروا جميعا إليه عقب قيامهم بالحادث*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

متظاهرون يقطعون شارع الهرم ويحاصرون ديوان عام محافظة الجيزة
 
	تظاهر المئات من المواطنين أمام مقر محافظة الجيزة، وقاموا بقطع شارع    الهرم، ورددوا هتافات يسقط يسقط النظام، الأمر الذى أدى إلى انتقال جميع    القيادات الأمنية برئاسة اللواء حسين القاضى، القائم باعمال مدير أمن    الجيزة، واللواء كمال الدالى مدير المباحث، ونائبه اللواء طارق الجزار.
 
	كما تواجد عدد من سيارات الأمن المركزى وسيارات الإسعاف، تحسبا لوقوع اشتباكات أو اقتحام المحافظة.
 
	وقد شهد شارع الهرم تكدسا مروريا بسبب قطع الطريق.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*  	أغلقت عدد الفنادق الكبرى بوسط  القاهرة هى سميراميس وشبرد وهيلتون  رمسيس أبوابها وأطفأت أنوار الغرف  الخارجية المطلة على الشوارع الرئيسية  بسبب انتقال الاشتباكات بين قوات  الأمن والمتظاهرين على طول كورنيش النيل  من ماسبيرو وحتى فندق شبرد.   	

	وشهدت المنطقة إطلاقا كثيفا لقنابل الغاز من قوات الشرطة لتفريق   المتظاهرين، كما يقوم مجموعة من الشباب بتوجيه السيارات بعدم المرور على   كباري أكتوبر وقصر النيل.
*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: دوريات فى نطاق مدينة السويس لتأمين الممتلكات العامة والخاصة
	   	قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على المتحدث العسكرى للقوات المسلحة   أن  عناصر الجيش الثالث الميدانى تقوم الآن بتنظيم دوريات ثابتة ومتحركة فى    نطاق مدينة السويس لتأمين الممتلكات العامة والخاصة والبنوك وأماكن  تخزين   السلع الإستراتيجية بالمدينة.
 
*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

حذر حزب  الوطن  الذي يتزعمه المرشح الرئاسي السابق حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل  اليوم  السبت من  أن إسقاط أي شرعية منتخبة سوف يدخل البلاد في صراعات لا  تنتهي،  ويؤدي إلى  تقسيم الدولة إلى فئات متناحرة ويخرج الثورة عن أهدافها   الأساسية التي  قامت من أجلها.

  وأعرب الحزب فى بيان صدر مساء اليوم عن إدانته الكاملة لأعمال العنف    والاعتداء على المنشآت العامة والخاصة وقطع الطرق التي صاحبت الذكرى    الثانية لثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير، مؤكدا -فى الوقت نفسه- حق التظاهر    السلمي وحرية الرأي والتعبير التي كفلها الدستور ونادت بها ثورة 25  يناير   دون التعرض للمنشآت أو الإساءة للأفراد.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*فى إطار موجة الاشتباكات التى تشهدها  مدينة الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية ،  فقد انسحبت مجموعات العناصر التخريبية  التى حاولت مرارا وتكرارا اقتحام  مبنى الديوان العام للمحافظة ، إلا أنها  عاودت الظهور مجددا أمام مبنى  رئاسة مجلس المدينة بشارع الجلاء التابع  لدائرة قسم شرطة أول الزقازيق . 	 		يأتى ذلك بعد اشتباكات دامت قرابة 6  ساعات متواصلة مع قوات الأمن وقوات  فض الشغب التابعة للجيش أمام مبنى  الديوان العام للمحافظة ، حيث استطاعت  قوات الأمن المركزى من السيطرة على  ديوان المحافظة ، وهو ما دعا البلطجية  إلى الانسحاب أمام كثافة الغازات  المسيلة للدموع التى أطلقتها عليهم قوات  الشرطة ، حيث توجهوا إلى مبنى  رئاسة مجلس مدينة الزقازيق الكائن بشارع  الجلاء وقاموا باقتحامه واستخراج  بعض محتوياته وإضرام النيران بها ، مما  أدى إلى وقوع عدد من الإصابات  بحالات الاختناق فى صفوف الأهالى وسكان  العمارات القريبة من الأحداث . 	 	 	من جانبها قامت مديرية أمن الشرقية بتعزيز التواجد الأمنى فى محاولة   للسيطرة على الموقف ، حيث تم الدفع بتشكيلات الأمن المركزى وقوات الحماية   المدنية للسيطرة على الحرائق ومقاومة أعمال التخريب التى تعرض إليها المبنى   على يد مجموعة من العناصر التخريبية التى تستهدف مرافق المحافظة ، كما   تمكنت الشرطة من ضبط عدد من المتهمين بعملية الاقتحام .*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*   	 		 			توجهت سيارات الإطفاء،  صباح الأحد، إلى مقر «مصر للتأمين» بميدان طلعت  حرب، للسيطرة على حريق  بواجهة المبنى، قام به مجهولون ملثمون. 		 			وحاول عدد من الأهالي وأصحاب  المحلات إطفاء الحريق، كما قام عدد من  المتظاهرين بتشكيل سلسلة بشرية حول  المبنى لحمايته، فيما طارد أعضاء لجان  شعبية مرتكبي الحريق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يفض اعتصام متظاهرى الشرقية ويقبض على أحدهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

* معتصمو الاتحادية يتوجهون فى مسيرة للتحرير بعد تعرضهم للاعتداء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*6 إبريل تنفى علاقتها بـ"بلاك بلوك".. وتؤكد: منهجنا سلمى ونرفض العنف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*يعقد تيار الاستقلال، الذى يضم 30 حزبا سياسيا، ظهر غدا الأحد، فى تمام الساعة الثانية عشر ظهرا، بمقر جمعية الشبان المسلمين، مؤتمرا صحفيا طارئا للإعلان عن موقفه تجاه الأحداث المؤسفة التى شهدتها البلاد مؤخرا، والرد على البيان الصادر عن مجلس الدفاع الوطنى برئاسة الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*علم "اليوم السابع" أن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، رئيس حزب مصر القوية سيعلن فى مؤتمره الصحفى اليوم الأحد، مقترحا بتشكيل لجنة لإدارة الأزمة مع الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*انتقلت الاشتباكات فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد، إلى شارع عمر مكرم بعد قيام عدد من أعضاء بلاك بلوك بقذف قوات الأمن المتواجدة خلف الجدار الخرسانى المتواجد ببداية ميدان سيمون بوليفار بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*دفعت قوات الأمن فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد، بسيارة مصفحة لملاحقة المتظاهرين المتواجدين على كورنيش النيل، حيث كثفت من إطلاق العديد من القنابل المسيلة للدموع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تلاحق المتظاهرين على كوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قام عدد من المجهولين يصطحبون دراجات بخارية فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد، بإطلاق عدد من الطلقات النارية على المتظاهرين المتواجدين أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*تزايدت حدت الاشتباكات فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد، بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، بشارع يوسف الجندى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*وحد المتظاهرون صفوفهم مرة أخرى فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد على كوبرى قصر النيل بعد تراجع قوات الأمن مرة أخرى، إلى منطقة الكورنيش بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تحبط محاولة اقتحام قسم العمرانية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قام المتظاهرون بإعادة فتح الطريق على الجانبين المؤديين إلى ميدان الجيزة وشارع الهرم أمام مبنى محافظة الجيزة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*تجددت الاشتباكات صباح اليوم الأحد بشارع عمر مكرم وذلك بعد قيام عدد من أعضاء "بلاك بلوك" بقذف قوات الأمن المتواجدة خلف الجدار الخرسانى بالعديد من زجاجات المولوتوف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرون يعيدون غلق "الهرم" بإطارات مشتعلة من جانب واحد

بعد أن فتح المتظاهرون الطريق على الجانبين أمام مبنى محافظة الجيزة بشارع الهرم، قامت مجموعة بغلق الجانب القادم من الهرم إلى ميدان الجيزة بأخشاب الأشجار والحواجز الحديدية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تعتلى بعض مبانى التحرير لتأمينها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*حزب الوسط يدين أحداث العنف ويطالب بحوار فورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*كر وفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*أكد الدكتور جمال زهران، عضو مجلس أمناء التيار الشعبى والقيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أن حل الأزمة الحالية التى تشهدها البلاد يكمن فى رحيل النظام الحالى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*اشتعال النيران فى إحدى أشجار الجامعة العربية بسبب زجاجات المولوتوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*أصيب عدد كبير من المارة بميدان التحرير صباح اليوم الأحد، بحالات إغماء نتيجة الاختناقات الناتجة عن الغازات المسيلة للدموع التى تطلقها قوات الأمن على المتظاهرين أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل.*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

فرضت قوات الجيش ببورسعيد سيطرتها على محيط السجن العمومى، وقامت بالانتشار  قرب البنوك والمنشآت الحيوية لتأمينها، كما أقامت طوقا من الأسلاك الشائكة  حول السجن، بجانب إقامة نقاط تفتيش للسيارات العابرة بشارع محمد على، وقرب  منطقة الاستثمار.

هذا فى الوقت الذى تشهد المدينة حالة من الهدوء، بعد حصول جميع المصالح  الحكومية على أجازة بسبب الأحداث التى شهدتها المحافظة بالأمس.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

قالت نجوى الشرنوبى، مديرة مدرسة ليسيه الحرية بباب اللوق، إن المتظاهرين  اقتحموا المدرسة فجر اليوم، وأشعلوا فيها النيران، رغم عدم وجود أى عناصر  للشرطة داخلها.

وقال الشرنوبى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الحريق تسبب فى إتلاف كافة الإصلاحات  التى أجرتها إدارة المدرسة، بعد احتراقها فى ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود.

وكانت مدرسة ليسيه باب اللوق قد تعرضت لحريق هائل، بالإضافة إلى سرقة بعض  محتوياتها فى ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود، الأمر الذى تسبب فى نقل طلابها إلى  مدارس أخرى تابعة للمعاهد القومية التى تشرف على المدرسة.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

اندلع حريق مروع فجر اليوم الأحد داخل مخزن هندسة السكة الحديد بطنطا بجوار  محطة القطار، ونجح أهالى شارع حافظ وهبى الكائن خلف المحطة، فى السيطرة  على الحريق مع قوات الدفاع المدنى.

يذكر أن النيران التهمت مجموعة كبيرة من الأشجار وألواحا خشبية هالكة من  استخدامات هيئة السكة الحديد، بينما لم تلتهم النيران الورش المركزية، وتمت  السيطرة عليها قبل وصولها للسيارات.

وأرجعت التحريات الأولية، سبب الحريق إلى حرب الشوارع التى شهدتها المنطقة  فى الساعات الأولى من اليوم الأحد بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، حال تصدى  الأمن لمحاولات اقتحام مجمع محاكم طنطا.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

علقت صحيفة "جلوبال بوست" الأمريكية على الاشتباكات التى شهدتها مصر أمس،  وأدت إلى مقتل ما لا يقل عن 30 شخصًا وإصابة أكثر من 300 آخرين فى مدينة  بورسعيد، وقالت إن العنف الذى شهدته مصر فى يومى الجمعة والسبت الماضيين  يؤشران على عدم ثقة عميق، بشكل خطير وغير مسبوق، ليس فقط فى الحكومة  الحالية، ولكن أيضا فى قطاعى الأمن والقضاء لتحقيق العدالة النزيهة.

وتضيف مراسلة الصحيفة فى القاهرة قائلة: أنه من غير الواضح ما إذا كانت  الأحداث فى بورسعيد ستسير بهذا الشكل لو ظلت المظاهرات، التى اندلعت فى  ذكرى الثورة بالقاهرة ومدن أخرى يوم الجمعة، سلمية. إلا أن سكان المدينة،  ومن بينهم أهالى المتهمين فى قضية استاد بورسعيد، يرون أن الأحكام "مسيسة"  هدفها تهدئة الاضطرابات فى العاصمة على حساب المدينة الساحلية.

وتابعت الصحيفة قائلة: إن الجيش، الذى انتشر أمس فى بورسعيد، لو تمكن من  نزع فتيل الأزمة، فإن مرسى سيخرج منها أقل حصارا، لكن مع استمرار المعركة  وارتفاع عدد القتلى، فإن مرسى يتطلع للمصريين وهو زعيم أقل فاعلية بشكل  كبير.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

انسحبت 7 سيارات إسعاف كانت متواجدة بميدان التحرير، بعد أن كثفت قوات  الأمن إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين عند مدخل الميدان عبر  قصر النيل، فيما لم يبق سوى 3 سيارات إسعاف متواجدة فى شارع عمر مكرم لعلاج  الحالات الطارئة.

ويشهد ميدان التحرير وشارع محمد محمود حالة من الهدوء الحذر فى ظل  المناوشات المتقطعة بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين عند كوبرى قصر النيل.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*نشب  حريق هائل، صباح اليوم، بمدرسة الليسية الحرية بباب اللوق بشارع محمد  محمود بمحيط ميدان التحرير، نتيجة الاشتباكات الواقعة بين الأمن المركزي  والمتظاهرين. 

يرجع الحريق  إلى سقوط زجاجات المولوتوف بداخلها، ما أدى إلى حرق بعض محتوياتها  ومستلزمات المدرسة، ونشوب النيران بداخلها، وداخل الغرف المدرسية التي  تحتوي على بعض الأدوات المدرسية من مقاعد.
*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

ت قوات الأمن المركزى صباح اليوم الأحد، القبض على 4 متظاهرين وتم اقتيادهم  إلى عربات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة عند أحد مداخل السفارة الأمريكية.

كان كوبرى قصر النيل قد شهد حالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن  وتبادل الطرفان إلقاء الحجارة، فيما تمكنت قوات الأمن من إلقاء القبض على 4  متظاهرين وذلك بعدما ارتدى عدد من قوات الأمن الزى المدنى وألقوا القبض  على المتظاهرين خلال مطاردة أمام مقر جامعة الدول العربية.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

قام المئات من العاملين بمشروع المخابز والتربية والتعليم بالشرقية،  باقتحام مبنى ديوان المحافظة، صباح اليوم، وقاموا بالهتاف ضد المحافظ  للمطالبة بصرف الرواتب و التثبيت.

وطالب عمال مشروع المخابز بالتثبيت، مؤكدين أنهم يعملون بعقود مؤقتة منذ  أكثر من عشر سنوات، وسبق وأن وعدهم المحافظون السابقون بالتثبيت، ولكن لم  يوف أحداً منهم بوعده.

وطالب المعلمون والإداريون بالتربية والتعليم بسرعة صرف راتب شهر يناير  الجارى، ورفع خصم نسبة الـ50% التى استحقوها بقرار رئيس الجمهورية، مؤكدين  على ضرورة مقابلة المحافظ المستشار حسن النجار لوضع حل لمشاكلهم بدلاً من  التصعيد .


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

دعا غريب محمد رئيس مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية بالسويس، أهالى المدينة  للاطمئنان وعدم الخوف، مشيرا إلى أن أبناء الدعوة السلفية وحزب النور  متواجدون فى شوارع المدينة لحماية المنشآت العامة والخاصة بالمدينة.

وأشار غريب فى تصريحات صحفية اليوم، إلى أنهم وجدوا من خلال رصدهم للأوضاع  بالمدينه تفاعل المواطنين وتواجدهم أمام المنازل والمحلات للتصدى لأى  محاولات اعتداء أو تخريب من قبل البلطجية، مشيرا إلى أنه بعض الأماكن  القليلة شهدت شغبا فى الساعات الأخيرة، ومنها مبنى مكافحة المخدرات وقسم  فيصل ومنطقة العبور، وتمت السيطرة على المنطقة بعد تدخل الشرطة العسكرية.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

حالة من الترقب تسيطر على مجلس الشورى الذى يعقد جلسته العامة الساعة  الثانية عشرة ظهرا، وسط الأحداث المشتعلة التى تشهدها الشوارع المحيطة  بالمجلس، وهو ما جعل كثيرا من النواب يتصلون بالأمانة العامة للمجلس للتأكد  من انعقاد الجلسة، فكان التأكيد لهم أن المجلس منعقد ولجانه ستعمل.

 وطبقا للنائب على فتح الباب فقد أكد أنه لا يمكن أن نسمح بتعطيل المؤسسة التشريعية الوحيدة فى البلد.

 وحضر رئيس مجلس الشورى الدكتور أحمد فهمى التاسعة من صباح اليوم، ودخل  بسيارته من بوابة "4" بشارع وزارة الصحة ثم حضر موظفو الأمانة، ومن أوائل  النواب الذين حضروا الدكتور جمال حشمت والنائبة سعاد زغلول، والنائب فتحى  شهاب.

وشهد مجلسا الشعب والشورى غياب العديد من الموظفين والباحثين الذين خشوا من تصاعد أحداث العنف فى محيط الشوارع القريبة من البرلمان.

يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى طوقت فيه حراسات البرلمان جميع الأبواب بالأسلاك  الشائكة، كما شهدت جدران المجلس عبارات ورسومات بالجرافيتى تضمن معانى  للحرية والثورة كتبها المتظاهرون.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

قرر الدكتور باسم عودة وزير التموين، تشكيل لجنة لحصر الخسائر  التى تعرضت لها وزارة التموين والتجارة الداخلية، إثر قيام البعض بإشعال  النيران بمبنى ديوان عام الوزارة مساء أمس السبت.

وأكد مصدر مسئول بوزارة التموين والتجارة الداخلية، أن موظفى مركز  المعلومات يقومون حاليا بحصر الخسائر التى تعرض لها المركز بعد اقتحامه من  قبل بعض الملثمين، وقيامهم بتكسير العديد من أجهزة الكومبيوتر وآلات  الطباعة وإلقائها على الأرض.​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*البورصة تخسر 7.3 مليار جنيه صباحا بسبب أحداث بورسعيد وذكرى الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

* أعلنت السفارة الأمريكية لدى مصر أنه سيتم غلق الخدمات العامة بما فيها التأشيرات وخدمة الرعايا الأمريكيين ومركز المعلومات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*المترو يناشد المتظاهرين مراعاة مصالح الركاب وعدم النزول على القضبان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*"واشنطن بوست": أحداث العنف تسلط الضوء على إحساس المصريين بالظلم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*"جلوبال بوست": العنف مؤشر على انعدام ثقة فى الحكومة والأمن والقضاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*الجيش يطوق سجن بورسعيد بالأسلاك الشائكة لمنع اقتحامه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*مصدر بالبحرية:عمليات تمشيط القناة مستمرة بلنشات صواريخ وكاسحات ألغام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*حالة من الترقب تسيطر على مجلس الشورى الذى يعقد جلسته العامة الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرا، وسط الأحداث المشتعلة التى تشهدها الشوارع المحيطة بالمجلس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*المئات يقتحمون ديوان محافظة الشرقية للمطالبة بصرف الرواتب والتثبيت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*الصحف الفرنسية: الرئيس مرسى يواجه أسوأ موجة من أعمال العنف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*الأمن المركزى يلقى القبض على 4 متظاهرين خلال المواجهات بقصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*"نيويورك تايمز": العداء ضد القيادة الإسلامية يؤجج العنف فى مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*أهالى بورسعيد يؤدون صلاة الجنازة على 24 من قتلى أمس*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*تجدت  الاشتباكات صباح اليوم الأحد بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى بمحيط  الكورنيش وكوبرى قصر النيل وميدان التحرير. وشهد كورنيش النيل بداية من أول  كوبرى قصر النيل وحتى ميدان التحرير إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافة،  وسط انخفاض ملحوظ للمتظاهرين، فيما أشعل عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين  بالتحرير النيران لتخفيف حدة الغاز المسيل للدموع. من ناحية أخرى، شهدت  الحالة المرورية زحاما شديدا بسب إغلاق كوبرى الجلاء وسط تذمرعدد من  المواطنين وسائقى الميكروباص.*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*
شهدت محافظة  المنيا أمس حالة من التوتر والأشتباك بين المتظاهرين والأمن وجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين امام مقر الجماعه والتي لم تستمر كثير بسبب تدخل الامن وتم فض  المظاهرة الا أن اثنين من الناشطين تم خطفهم والأعتداء عليهم مما دفعهم  للتقدم ببلاغ وهم اشرف سيد منسق تكتل شباب الثورة ومحمد مختار المتحدث باسم  حركة 25 يناير ببلاغ الي قسم شرطة المنيا يتهمون فيه مجموعه من جماعه  الاخوان المسلمين بخطفهم والاعتداء عليهم بالضرب. حيث أكد اشرف سيد انه  أثناء عودتنا إلي المنزل في حوالي الساعة الحادية عشر فوجئنا بمجموعه تزيد  علي 40 شخص أمام مبني الدفاع المدني بالمنيا بالموتسكلات وبحوزتهم سنج وشوم  وقاموا بالاعتداء علينا ثم اخذوني إلي مقر جماعة الإخوان بينما تم اخذوا  محمد مختار الي مقر الحرية والعدالة واضافوا انهم بعد الاعتداء علينا  بالضرب قاموا بالاتصال بالشرطة وهناك قمنا بتحرير محضر ضد مجموعه منهم  بينهم عضو مجلس شوري واخر مجلس شعب والثالث قيادي بالجماعه حررنا محضر  واتهمناهم بالتحريض علينا وخطفنا والشروع في قتلنا بالاضافة الي اننا حررنا  تقرير طبي من مستسشفي وجاري عرضنا علي النيابه.*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*   	طالب جورج إسحق، القيادى بحزب  الدستور، لجنة حقوق الإنسان بمجلس الشورى،  التى حضر اجتماعاها صباح اليوم،  برفع توصية عاجلة لفرض حظر التجوال فى  بورسعيد، فور تشيع جنازات الشهداء  اليوم، محذرا من حدوث أعمال عنف عقب تشيع  الجنازات، وهو ما استجابت له  اللجنة وأوصت به.
*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

أطلق الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى، برئاسة الدكتور محمد أبو الغار،  مبادرة لزيارة محافظة بورسعيد، للتأكيد على أن أهل بورسعيد أبرياء وغير  مسئولين عن جرائم بعض البلطجية.

وقالت أمانى الخياط، مقررة لجنة الإعلام بالحزب لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الحزب  لم يتخذ قراراً نهائياً بموعد التحرك، ورجحت أن يكون غدا الاثنين أو  الثلاثاء القادم، موضحة أن المشاركة ستكون إما بالذهاب للمحافظة، أو من  خلال جمع الأدوية للمستشفيات المحاصرة هناك، خاصة أنها تعانى من نقص حاد فى  المضادات الحيوية.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

أعلنت السفارة البريطانية بالقاهرة، على موقعها على الإنترنت، أنها سوف  تغلق أبوابها أمام الجمهور، وتوقف تقديم خدمات التأشيرات والخدمات المختلفة  اليوم الأحد، دون إبداء أسباب.

وكانت السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة، قد أعلنت عن أنها ستوقف تقديم خدمات  التأشيرات والخدمات المختلفة للمواطنين الأمريكيين اليوم، بسبب الوضع  الأمنى فى محيط السفارة.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

دعا عدد من الأحزاب والقوى الثورية الجماهير للاحتشاد غدا الاثنين، فى  أحياء ذكرى جمعة الغضب 28 يناير، لأداء صلاة الغائب على كوبرى قصر النيل  الساعة 1 ظهرا على أرواح شهدائنا منذ 25 يناير 2011 وحتى شهدائنا فى  اليومين الماضيين فى السويس وبورسعيد والإسماعيلية، ثم الاحتشاد فى مسيرة  سلمية الساعة 4 عصرا من أمام مسجد السيدة زينب إلى مجلس الشورى.

 ودعت الأحزاب والحركات، قوات الأمن لاستيعاب الدرس وعدم الاعتداء أو  الصدام مع المتظاهرين الذين يحق لهم التظاهر فى أى مكان، بما فيها أن يكون  أمام مجلس الشورى فى ظل التزامهم بسلمية المسيرة .

وأكدت القوى الثورية خلال المؤتمر الصحفى المنعقد اليوم الأحد بمقر حركة  "شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية"، على رفضهم الكامل لإحداث العنف التى تمر  بها البلاد، والتى تتحمل مسئوليتها الأولى السلطة الحاكمة بدءا من رئيس  الجمهورية محمد مرسى، ومرورا بمكتب إرشاده وقيادات جماعته، ووصولا إلى  حكومة هشام قنديل ووزير داخليته.

وأشارت القوى، إلى دعمها الكامل للمظاهرات السلمية فى كافة محافظات مصر،  ودعمها المطلق لأهالى مدن القناة فى السويس وبورسعيد والإسماعيلية فى ظل  حالة الفوضى والعنف المفرط المستخدم ضدهم، والتأكيد على مطالب الشعب المصرى  وثواره المشروع.

ومن القوى المشاركة حزب "الدستور، والتيار الشعبى المصرى، والتحالف الشعبى  الاشتراكى، والمصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى، والكرامة، والمصريين الأحرار،  ومصر الحرية، والاشتراكيون الثوريون، وحركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية،  وحركة 6 أبريل - الجبهة الديمقراطية، وحركة المصرى الحر، وائتلاف ثورة  اللوتس، والجبهة القومية للعدالة والديمقراطية، واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو".


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

أعلن الدكتور مهند محمد، أحد المسعفين بميدان التحرير، عن ارتفاع أعداد  الإصابات التى تم إسعافها وسط سيارة إسعاف المتواجدة بمحيط ميدان التحرير  إلى 142 مصابا، من بينهم 23 حالة اصابة خرطوش منذ اندلاع أحداث 25 يناير،  مضيفا: "أنه تم نقل جميع الحالات فى المستشفيات القريبة من الميدان، وهى  القصر العينى المنيرة الهلال وأحمد ماهر".

وأضاف محمد، فى تصريحات صحفية، أن معظم الإصابات وقعت بين صفوف أفراد الأمن  المركزى، مشيرا إلى تعرض عدد كبير منهم إلى الإصابة بشظايا طلقات الخرطوش،  لافتا إلى ارتفاع أعداد المصابين بحالات اختناق خلال الساعات الأولى من  صباح اليوم.

وفى سياق متصل، كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى من تواجدها أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل،  فى محاولة منها لإجبار المتظاهرين على التراجع إلى ميدان التحرير، وطاردت 3  سيارات مصفحة المتظاهرين حتى مقر جامعة الدول العربية، كما ألقت قوات  الأمن القبض على 6 متظاهرين منذ الساعة 10 صباحا وحتى الآن.


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*بدء مؤتمر قائد الجيش الثالث لشرح الأوضاع الأمنية فى لسويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قائد الجيش الثالث: طالبنا بالضبطية القضائية للقبض على مثيرى الشغب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قائد الجيش الثالث: فرض حظر التجوال فى السويس مرتبط بالحالة الأمنية 

تفقد اللواء أركان حرب أسامة عسكر قائد الجيش الثالث الميدانى القوات المشاركة فى تأمين محافظة السويس والمنشآت الحيوية، لافتا إلى وجود 3 كتائب و25 دورية لتأمين محافظة السويس من الداخل والخارج.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على 34 متظاهراً فى أحداث اشتباكات كوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*الصحة: 31 قتيلاً و445 مصاباً حصيلة اشتباكات الأمس بالقاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2013)

النتيجة لحد الان من هذة الجعجعة الفاضية اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 صفرررررررر مش كدة ولا اية


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 يناير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> النتيجة لحد الان من هذة الجعجعة الفاضية اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> صفرررررررر مش كدة ولا اية



مش صفر بس ياجرجس 

خد دى كمان


*إحالة بلاغ تعرض فتاة لاغتصاب جماعى بالتحرير لنيابة قصر النيل للاختصاص*

                           الأحد، 27 يناير  2013 - 11:36






                             اللواء محمود فاروق مدير المباحث الجنائية                         
 كتبت مى عنانى وبهجت أبو ضيف


 
 أحال المستشار أحمد رفعت رئيس نيابة العجوزة بإشراف المستشار  محمد ذكرى المحامى العام لنيابات شمال الجيزة، البلاغ الخاص بتعرض فتاة  للاغتصاب الجماعى على يد مجهولين بميدان التحرير، إلى نيابة قصر النيل  للاختصاص، وأفادت تحريات ضباط مباحث الجيزة بأن عددا من الأشخاص نقلوا  المجنى عليها إلى مستشفى بالعجوزة فى حالة إعياء شديدة، وأكدوا أنهم  استخلصوها من يد مجموعة شباب تعدوا عليها جنسيا.

وكان اللواء طارق الجزار نائب مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة قد تلقى  بلاغا من مستشفى السلام بالعجوزة، يفيد بوصول فتاة فى حالة إعياء شديدة إثر  تعرضها للاغتصاب.

اليوم السابع
صيع أحرار                                    هنكمل الدمار


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> مش صفر بس ياجرجس
> 
> خد دى كمان
> 
> ...


 انت تفكيرك فى وادى وانا فى وادى تانى خالص
قصدى ا اللى بيحصل دة  حاجات ليست لها مقاييس مجد محاولات شاذة فى التعبير عن الرفض لل الحال اللى وصلت لية مصر خلال هذة الفترة
ام انك ترى ان التحرير يضم مجموعة من الناس لااخلاقية فهذا تفكير شاذ 
التحرير كان يضم الالاف وماحدث من اعتداء  من مجموعة افراد داخل التحرير لغرض معين لايعنى ان التحرير  هو هذا الامر
الرئيس مرسى   مع انة ينتمى للتيار الاسلامى اظهر انة كذاب فى كثير من الامور فهل الامر بنطبق على كل التيار الاسلامى
 يا عزيزى ياسر سواء كان هناك منتمى لهذا التيار او غيرة   فهم بشر منه من يخطىء ويصيب والتعميم هنا ليس فية شىء من الصواب


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

*مش كل الي نزلوا التحرير صيع و عاهرين يا اخ ياسر و الاخوان هما الملايكه بس فعلا انا ما انكرش انه فيه صيع في التحرير ممكن يخلوا الانسه حامل هههههههههه بس مش كلهم يعني*

*و بلاش كلمه صيع احرار هنكمل الدمار لان لولا الثوره الاولي لما اخدتم انتم حقكم كتيار اسلامي اساسا ولا كان طلع لكم صوت اساسا و كان زمان العادلي لسه بيعذب الملتحين في الاقسام فبلاش تشويه صوره الثوار و التسلق و فكر الميكيافيليه بمعني انه الثوره الاولي نضيفه عشان عطتكم حقكم لمجرد ركوبكم الموجه و دلوقتي الموجودين وسخين* *عشان هما معارضيكم*

*الموجودين في الثوره الاولي هما الي في التانيه والي في التانيه نزلوا لما لقيوا الاوضاع سائت اكتر و اكتر و اكتر كمان بسبب تفضيل الريس لاهله و عشريته بس*

*اه فيه صيع و متحرشين و كلاب في التحرير و في كل مكان كمان صدقني لان كل حته فيها الطاهر و القذر و حرام تعمم و تشوه الصوره لانها مش علي هواك*

*الميدان مش ممنوع دخوله و مش نادي بالكارنيه و اكيد حتي في النوادي النضيفه الي بالكارنيه فيه صيع بحر ما تقدرتش انتا كولد عليهم اصلا لان اصلا مستوي الاخلاق العام اتدني عموما نتيجه لكل الازمات دي*

*و بس مش هرد اكتر من كدا بس انتوا مش الملايكه المجنحه و مش يختلف معكم داعر*

*سلام*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 يناير 2013)

أحترم وجهة نظرك أستاذ جرجس 

بس مش متفق معاك فى رمى رئيس الجمهورية بالكذب


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أحترم وجهة نظرك أستاذ جرجس
> 
> بس مش متفق معاك فى رمى رئيس الجمهورية بالكذب



*هههههههههههههههه يا خبرررر ازاى تقول كده يا استاذ ياسر
دى حتى اهم وابرز صفاااته أنه كذاااااااب 
ده طبعااا غير انه مفيش قرار بياخده الا وبيرجع فيه ودى بقى صفه ليها مسمى تانى خااااالص :wub:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*جنازة قتلى بورسعيد تتعرض لإطلاق قنابل الغاز**
الجنازه شكلها رهيب بجد ربنا يرحمهم ويرحمنااا ويعديها على خيررر ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*النيابة تبدأ التحقيق مع 65 متهماً فى أحداث ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*مرور القاهرة: نساعد قائدى السيارات فى الابتعاد عن مواقع الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*منصة التحرير تطالب الإسعاف بالتوجه لكوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 يناير 2013)

برضه أحترم كلامك أستاذة جوسبل 

بس قولك :*الموجودين في الثوره الاولي هما الي في التانيه
لاأراه صوابا 
بل البعض منهم 
وأنا آسف يادونا أنا عارف إن القسم إخبارى 
ومش هعلق
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*الطب الشرعى: جميع حالات الوفاة فى بورسعيد ناتجة عن طلقات رصاص حى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*أبو الفتوح يدعو البرادعى والشاطر وصباحى للحوار..ويحمل مرسى المسئولية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> برضه أحترم كلامك أستاذة جوسبل
> 
> بس قولك :*الموجودين في الثوره الاولي هما الي في التانيه
> لاأراه صوابا
> ...


*وأنا التمس لك العذر فى عدم الرد استاذى *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> برضه أحترم كلامك أستاذة جوسبل
> 
> بس قولك :*الموجودين في الثوره الاولي هما الي في التانيه
> 
> *



*اه فعلا لان القوي الاسلاميه انسحبت تماما...هذا هو الفرق و هعيد و هكرر الصيع في كل حته حتي انه فيه ناس اصحاب ملايين و صيع برضه بس صياعتهم مختلفه هههههههههه*

*تحياتي لك و شكرا جزيلا علي الرد الهادئ*

*سلام لك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*مجهولون يطلقون "الخرطوش" على قوات الأمن أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*طارق الزمر: القوى السياسية أعطت "الشرعية" لجماعات العنف*
*لا بجد التصريح ده  يفطس من الضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*30 حزباً بتيار الاستقلال يرفضون حوار الرئاسة ويطالبون مرسى بالتنحى*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أحترم وجهة نظرك أستاذ جرجس
> 
> بس مش متفق معاك فى رمى رئيس الجمهورية بالكذب



بص يا ياسر انا مكنتش ناويه ادخل فى الموضوع 

بس ياريت تقولى على قرار اخده ومرجعش فيه 

ده هو اصلا صفته الكداب 

ده مينفعش رئيس جمهوريه يادوب رئيش عشرته مش اكتر 

عارف مين مصر دى ام الدنيا الدوله العظمه  مش مصر المتأخونه  اللى حتى المسلمين مش عاجبهم الوضع 
لاننا دايما كنا حاجه واحده 

من يوم ما مسك البلد ومشفناش يوم عدى من غير كوارث 

ولا عندك رأى تانى 

حتى السعوديه ما سلمتش منه  حرام بقى كفايه كده


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مجهولون يطلقون "الخرطوش" على قوات الأمن أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل*


*اه... مش كانوا بيقولوا الامن بيضرب المتظاهرين خرطوش و انه الداخليه هي السبب*

*طيب....:dance:*​


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أحترم وجهة نظرك أستاذ جرجس
> 
> بس مش متفق معاك فى رمى رئيس الجمهورية بالكذب


اوك ياسر
لا ياسر انت شوفت الفيديو بتاع انة قال انة عمل مستشار فى محركات الطاقة   فى وكالة ناسا وبعديها جة فى لقاء بعد منكشف قال اناكلامى اتفهم غلط ههههه ولا عمرى  اشتغلت مع ناسا
[YOUTUBE]g3x1MNnugh4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اوك ياسر
> لا ياسر انت شوفت الفيديو بتاع انة قال انة عمل مستشار فى محركات الطاقة   فى وكالة ناسا وبعديها جة فى لقاء بعد منكشف قال اناكلامى اتفهم غلط ههههه ولا عمرى  اشتغلت مع ناسا
> [YOUTUBE]g3x1MNnugh4[/YOUTUBE]



معلشى يا حسبووو بقى أصله كان ناسى :yahoo::yahoo:
*ولا كمان أما قال هيكون لى نائب مسيحى وناااائبه أمرأه ثم لحس كلامه كالعاده :spor2::spor2:*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*هاجم  الآن مشيعوا جنازة ضحايا بورسعيد  شاليهات الجيش والشرطة  المتواجدة في طرق  الجنازة، وقامت مصفحة تابعة  للشرطة بإطلاق الغاز المسيل  للدموع لتفريقهم،  بينما قامت سيارات الإسعاف  بنقل المصابين بحالات الاختناق  لعلاجهم.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قنابل الغاز تتسبب فى هروب المتظاهرين من التحرير لعبد المنعم رياض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*أعرب أليستر بيرت، وزير شئون الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا بالخارجية البريطانية، عن قلقه إزاء التقارير الواردة عن العنف فى مصر، خلال الاحتجاجات فى القاهرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*ركاب مترو "السادات" يصابون بالاختناق نتيجة أدخنة قنابل الغاز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*وصلت سيارات الإسعاف إلى موقع الاشتباكات خلال تشييع جنازة ضحايا أحداث بورسعيد، وقال شاهد عيان إن تسعة أشخاص على الأقل نقلتهم سيارات الإسعاف إلى مستشفى آل سليمان القريبة من موقع الاشتباك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*سيارة مجهولة تطلق النار على مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بقرية بدمياط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*الصحة: 110 مصابين خلال تشييع جنازة ضحايا بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*اليوم .. سفارتى كندا وبلجيكا لدى مصر تغلق أبوابها*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*بالصور.. الآلاف يشيعون جنازة شهداء بورسعيد في مشهد مهيب
    2013-01-27 15:06:55        



































*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*عاجل: اختباء وزير الداخلية بمصلحة الرعاية الاجتماعية خوفا من مطاردة ضباط الامن المركزي   	عاجل..اعتدى عدد من قوات الأمن المركزى على وزير الداخليه أثناء أداء  صلاة  الجنازة على الشهيد أحمد البلكى، ضحية أحداث بورسعيد، بمسجد الشرطه  في  الدراسه.
*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

صرح مدير مستشفى بورسعيد الدكتور عبد الرحمن فرج أن  أعداد الوفيات بلغت 4 حالات بينهم 3 بطلق ناري ، والأخر بخرطوش  وأكثر من  100 مصاب ، أثناء تشييع جنازة ضحايا المحافظة.

 وتابع أن أغلب حالات الإصابة قد خرجت من المستشفيات و لم يتبقي سوى 27 حالة تتلقي الرعاية اللازمة بالمستشفيات.


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*"قنديل"ينقل نشاطه إلى هيئة الاستثمار بسبب التوتر بمحيط "الوزراء"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*حاول عدد من المجهولين إيقاف حركة المترو اليوم الأحد، عند محطة السادات، ولكن عمال المترو تصدوا لهم ومنعوهم من النزول على القضبان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*شهد طريق شارع كورنيش النيل عصر اليوم الأحد، حالة من الكر والفر بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، الأمر الذى أدى إلى إغلاق الطريق المؤدى إلى حلوان، بعدما كثف المئات من المتظاهرين إلقاء الحجارة على قوات الأمن، خلال محاولتها الانسحاب إلى مقر السفارة الأمريكية مركز تواجدها.

 وتواصل قوات الأمن إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع التى سقطت إحداها داخل حديقة فندق سميراميس، وذلك لإجبار المتظاهرين على التراجع إلى ميدان التحرير، وتأمين انسحاب القوات.*


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

وزارة الصحة: 110 مصابين خلال تشييع ضحايا بورسعيد امس​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

*الان على كوبرى قصر النيل *

*والمليشيات بجوار الامن المركزى ! *

















​
​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

*رصد**مصر*
|*بورسعيد*
|عاجل| إطلاق نار كثيف بمحيط قسم العرب .​​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

خليك هربان ومستخبي يا ​*مرسي* على رأي الست أم محمد.​فاطمة ناعوت​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

أمن "ماسبيرو" يطلب من العاملين فى التليفزيون الانصراف من خلال الإذاعة الداخلية​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

#*رصد*|​#*مصر*|​#*بورسعيد*| الشرطة ترد بالغاز المسيل للدموع امام قسم شرطة العرب، بعد قيام مجهولون بمحاولة اقتحامه .​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

الاخوان دلوقتى متجهين لميدان التحرير من ناحية كوبرى قصر النيل​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

سى بى سى :قوان الأمن تطلق الغاز المسيل من ناحية كوبر قصر النيل والمتظاهرين ترد بالحجارة​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

بلاغ يطالب ​#*النائب_العام* بالكشف عن ممولى "بلاك بلوك"​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

#*رصد*|​#*مصر*| مشادة بين أعضاء مجلس الشورى بشأن حق التظاهر​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

13 حزبا وائتلافا إسلاميا في ​#*مصر* يعلنون قبولهم للحوار الوطني الذي دعا إليه مجلس الدفاع الوطني​


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يناير 2013)

> 13 حزبا وائتلافا إسلاميا في ​#*مصر* يعلنون قبولهم للحوار الوطني الذي دعا إليه مجلس الدفاع الوطني​


*هو الحوار للمؤيدين؟؟؟؟

اياك ربنا ميحرمكم من الهتل ابدا*


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو الحوار للمؤيدين؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> 
> *اياك ربنا ميحرمكم من الهتل ابدا*



 كويس ان وصلهم ان فى معارضة اساسا​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

أسامة إسماعيل مساعد وزير الداخلية لشئون الاعلام:مجهولون اعتلوا أسطح مبانى وأطلقوا النار على فندق لاقامة الضباط ببورسعيد خلال تشييع الجنازة​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل
مرسي يأمر الشرطه ومليشيات الاخوان بضرب المتظاهريين
الشرطة تقتحم «التحرير» بالمدرعات ومئات من مليشيات الاخوان وتطارد المتظاهرين في «باب اللوق» و«قصر النيل»*



​​​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

الزمر: حملة توقيعات لسحب نوبل من البرادعي لتحريضه على العنف ... ​القاتل يتحدث​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

شبكة انباء فلسطين:حماس ترسل 7 الاف مسلح لمساندة جماعة الاخوان المسلمين فى حماية الاتحادية​وائل الابراشى​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

أبوحامد: أبوالفتوح يريد إعطاء شرعية لـ''المحظورة'' للقيام بدور المُخلّص​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

#*رصد*|​#*مصر*| عاجل|| نقلا عن الجزيرة مباشر : نيابة طنطا تأمر بضبط حمدي الفخراني البرلماني السابق للتحقيق معه في تهمة ارتكاب أحداث شغب​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

«الصحة»: 40 قتيلا و1139 مصاباً منذ بدء اشتباكات الذكرى الثانية للثورة​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

الوطن | نائب بورسعيدي يطالب "​#*مرسي*" بفرض حظر التجول بالمحافظة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قال صلاح عبد المقصود، وزير الإعلام، إن ما يردده البعض حول وجود "ميليشيات مسلحة" أو "جماعات متطرفة" وراء أحداث العنف التى تشهدها مصر حالياً وأدت إلى قتل وإصابة العشرات "مجرد شائعات".*


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

*‏.*



​​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*مصادر أمنية:مخطط لإشاعة الفوضى فى مدن القناة مدفوع من جهات خارجية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*أسرة الضابط شهيد بورسعيد وزملاؤه يطردون وزير الداخلية من جنازته*


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

أسامة إسماعيل:وزير الداخلية ناقش الضباط خلال تشييع الجنازة أن الحد من تسليح قوات الأمن هدفه عدم المسألة القانونية​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

الوطن | أحزاب تيار الاستقلال تتقدم ببلاغ لـ ​*النائب_العام* ضد رئيس الجمهورية بصفته​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*كر وفر بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى "عبد المنعم رياض".. وشلل مرورى بـ"الكورنيش"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*الصحة: ارتفاع عدد مصابى جنازة ضحايا بورسعيد لـ 270 مصابا*


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

اللواء أسامة إسماعيل:ضبط 130 من عناصر مثيرى الشغب بميدان# التحرير والمحافظات​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

الوطن | خبير أمني: مطالبة "​#*البلتاجي*" بإعلان حالة الطوارئ "مقولة حق أريد بها باطل"​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

"السلفية"تطالب القوى السياسية بتأجيل نزولها للشارع ومعاقبة المخربين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*وزير الاستثمار: عجز الموازنة قد يزيد عن 200 مليار جنيه بسبب العنف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: إستهداف عناصر الجيش فى بورسعيد من أسطح المنازل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: المتهمون المقبوض عليهم فى محيط التحرير يتم نقلهم إلى جهات شرطية غير معلومة

أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة أن المتهمين الـ34 الذى ألقى القبض عليهم خلال الأيام الماضية فى أحداث اشتباكات محيط ميدان التحرير وقصر العينى لم يتم احتجازهم داخل قسم شرطة قصر النيل وقسم عابدين، وذلك لقرب هذه الأقسام من موقع الأحداث، مما يساعد الخارجين على القانون فى محاولة تهريبهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*سرقة قصر محمد على بالسويس وتحطيم أجزاء أثرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*سطو مسلح على صيدلية سيف بالمقطم والبحث عن الجناة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*تجديد حبس 6 من "بلاك بلوك" بتهمة التعدى على مأمور قصر النيل 15 يوما*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قررت القوى السياسية بمحافظة أسيوط تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية غدا الاثنين بميدان التركى، ضمن ذكرى يوم 28 "جمعة الغضب"، إبان الثورة، وذلك للمطالبة باستكمال مطالب الثورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*حبس 23 متهماً فى أحداث المحلة وطنطا.. وضبط وإحضار الفخرانى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*إصابة ضابطى أمن مركزى أثناء اشتباكات مع متظاهرين بالمحلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*حريق بأندية الشرطة والقوات المسلحة ببورسعيد ونقل 160 مصاباً للمستشفيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*إجراءات أمنية مشددة بالأقصر خوفا من اندلاع أعمال شغب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*تهديدات بحرق مجمع محاكم المحلة فى حالة صدور قرار ضد المقبوض عليهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش الثالث يدفع بمدرعات فى السويس لزيادة الدوريات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*30 حزبا يتقدمون ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد مرسى للتحقيق فى حالة الفوضى*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*
 	وقعت اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزي وعشرات المتظاهرين، الأحد، فوق   كوبري قصر النيل ومحيط جامعة الدول العربية، استخدمت فيها قوات الأمن قنابل   الغاز المُسيل للدموع.  	وتبادل الطرفان التراشق بالحجارة، ووصل مدى  تأثير الغاز إلى ميدان  التحرير، نتيجة لإطلاق قنابل الغاز بكثافة.  	 وأدت  الاشتباكات إلى توقف حركة المرور أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل ومنطقة  كورنيش  النيل. 











 	تبادل التراشق بالحجارة بين متظاهرين 




 	سيدة ملقاة على الأرض وسط الاشتباكات 







 	أحد المواطنين يُبعد عسكري أمن مركزي عن مكان الاشباكات ويمنعه من إلقاء الحجارة على المتظاهرين 




 	حاملات جنود وقوات أمن مركزي على كوبري قصر النيل 













 	آثار إلقاء القنابل المُسيلة للدموع 




 	جندي أمن مركزي يمسك بأحد المتظاهرين في مكان الاشتباكات  	
*


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> معلشى يا حسبووو بقى أصله كان ناسى :yahoo::yahoo:
> *ولا كمان أما قال هيكون لى نائب مسيحى وناااائبه أمرأه ثم لحس كلامه كالعاده :spor2::spor2:*


كمان دونا جتلك ياسر اهو بتصريحات ههههههه
رد بقى  اية رايك فى الفيديو دة؟؟؟


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

عاجل: مسلحون يهاجمون قسم شرطة عتاقة بالسويس ويقطعون طريق العين السخنة
وضباط تاكد انهم عناصر من حماس​​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

*صور لمن يطلقون النار على قسم العرب منذ قليل*



​​

​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

عــــــــاجل وخطير جدا
=============
قنــــــــــــــــــــــــاة CNN الأمريكية منذ قليل

قوات حفظ السلام على حدود سيناء ترصد دخول عناصر لحماس والقسام بمعدات ثقيلة وجارى اخطار حكومة مصر​​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات أمام المجلس المحلى لمحافظة الإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*مشاجرة بين "البلاك بلوك" و3 أفراد حاولوا تصويرهم أمام عمر مكرم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*سقوط الضحية 32 ببورسعيد أثناء محاولة مجهولين اقتحام قسم شرطة العرب*


----------



## V mary (27 يناير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> ​​​



*اة يا.   يا.   يا.   بتجيب شوية مرتزقة علشان يموتوا في المصرين 
مهو صحيح عمرك مكنت مصري ولا هتكون ​*


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

*صور لمن يطلقون النار على قسم العرب منذ قليل*




​



​​​​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

*قناصه .. فوق اسطح المحافظه بورسعيد*



​​

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يشعلون النار فى علم دولة قطر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*كر وفر بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين فى ميدان "سيمون بوليفار"*


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

عاجل : متظاهرو التحرير يشعلون النار فى علم دولة قطر​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2013)

*هتاف شعب بورسعيد واهالي الضحايا ضد مرسي والداخليه والنظام ومفيش اي هتاف ضد الأهلي او جماهيره . بورسعيد فهمت يا تري انت فهمت.*



​​

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة حاشدة لثوار الشرقية وإغلاق الشارع المؤدى لمنزل "مرسى"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

*

*
*جريدة البداية
 بالصور: أشخاص يرتدون زي مدني يقفون مع قوات الأمن ويطلقون الخرطوش على المتظاهرين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

* صورة لحفلة لدوللي شاهين تحت رعاية حزب الحرية والعدالة لتنشيط السياحة في الغردقة.
 الحفلة كانت تحت شعار تنشيط السياحة و تطبيق الشريعة 
 وذكر ان بعد الحفلة تعالت الهتفات اسلامية اسلامية عاوزين نانسى المره الجاية
*






 ههههههههههههههههه


​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

يعيش معتصمو الاتحادية حالة من الذعر بعد وصول أنباء إليهم بقدوم أوتوبيسات للإخوان المسلمين تنوي فض اعتصام الاتحادية بالقوة.
     	وقام المعتصمون الذي لا يتعدى عددهم سوى ثلاثين فرد   بالتأهب للإخوان عن  طريق جمع بعض الحجارة وتجهيز زجاجات المولوتوف، كما   قاموا بإخراج السيدات  والفتيات خارج محيط الاعتصام خوفًا عليهم من التعرض   للإصابة.
	كما قام معتصمو قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي بقطع طريق الميرغني، وذلك بعد أن    وردت إليهم أخبار بقدوم أعضاء من الإخوان المسلمين إلى قصر الاتحادية


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن
تجددت، مساء اليوم الأحد، الاشتباكات مرة أخرى بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى فى ميدان سيمون بوليفار. 

وألقى المتظاهرون، حديثى السن، التى تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 10 و 16  عامًا،   المولوتوف والحجارة على قوات الأمن، ورد عليهم رجال الأمن بوابل من    القنابل المسيلة للدموع. 

يذكر أن المتظاهرين بميدان سيمون بوليفار، يلقون بالحجارة على قوات  الأمن   بشكل عشوائى، وكأنهم يلهون بالحجارة، ولا توجد حتى الآن أى إصابات من    الجانبين، لكن هناك حالات اختناق قليلة، إثر استنشاق الغاز المسيل للدموع.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

قال  مصدر عسكرى أن اللواء أ . ح أسامة عسكر قائد الجيش   الثالث صدق بخروج قوات  خاصة فورا إلى قسم شرطة عتاقة والتعامل مع الخارجين   عن القانون ومن يحاولوا  اقتحام قسم الشرطة  والسجن العمومى هناك ومحاولة   تهريب المسجين .
وتبع المصدر أن القوات تحركت منذ قليل وتوجهة الى قسم الشرطة


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*أعلن التليفزيون المصرى في خبر عاجل منذ قليل، أن الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي، سوف يوجه كلمة إلى الشعب الليلة، حول الأحداث الجارية.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * صورة لحفلة لدوللي شاهين تحت رعاية حزب الحرية والعدالة لتنشيط السياحة في الغردقة.
> الحفلة كانت تحت شعار تنشيط السياحة و تطبيق الشريعة
> وذكر ان بعد الحفلة تعالت الهتفات اسلامية اسلامية عاوزين نانسى المره الجاية
> *
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

ظهر أحد شباب "البلاك بلوك"، الذين انتشروا في الفترة  الأخيرة، مرتدين القناع الأسود الذي يخفي جميع ملامح وجهه ماعدا العينين،  أمام الاتحادية بمصر الجديدة.
وأكد أحد شباب "البلاك بلوك"، على قدوم عناصر أخرى من المجموعة أمام  الاتحادية، عند سؤالهم ما الهدف من وجودهم أمام القصر رد قائلاً: "هتعرفوا  لما الباقى يجى".
جدير بالذكر، أن جماعة "البلاك بلوك"، ظهرت في الفترة الأخيرة منذ يوم  إحياء الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير بالتحرير، واشتهروا بظهورهم فجأة  واختفائهم فجأة أيضًا.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * صورة لحفلة لدوللي شاهين تحت رعاية حزب الحرية والعدالة لتنشيط السياحة في الغردقة.
> الحفلة كانت تحت شعار تنشيط السياحة و تطبيق الشريعة
> وذكر ان بعد الحفلة تعالت الهتفات اسلامية اسلامية عاوزين نانسى المره الجاية
> *
> ...



اللهم ما قوى ايمانهم  

عايزين يغطوا التماثيل  

طبعا الطبيعى احسن هههههه​


----------



## V mary (27 يناير 2013)

*​*


candy shop قال:


> *أعلن التليفزيون المصرى في خبر عاجل منذ قليل، أن الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي، سوف يوجه كلمة إلى الشعب الليلة، حول الأحداث الجارية.*



*والله ماهو قايل حاجة أمانة عليك يا شيخ  
المرة اللي فاتت كان الموضوع حوالين رفف عربية الرئاسة
وجالي انهيار عصبي  ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

*

*
*بلطجيـة الاخــوان مع الداخليــة ايــد واحـده  " اشتباكات كــوبرى قصر النيــل "*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *أعلن التليفزيون المصرى في خبر عاجل منذ قليل، أن الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي، سوف يوجه كلمة إلى الشعب الليلة، حول الأحداث الجارية.*


*عجة :yahoo:بس من غير دقيق*
*
اه ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااني ياريت مرضي السكر و الضغط و الصرع و القلب يحضروا ادويتهم معاهم بالمره*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

قام أحد الأشخاص المندسين بين المتظاهرين بميدان تحرير المنصورة أمام  محافظة الدقهلية بإلقاء زجاجة مولوتوف بمنى ديوان عام المحافظة داخل إحدى  الغرف التابعة لإحدى الأجهزة السيادية مما تسبب فى اشتعال النيران وإحراق  أجهزة التكييف وتحطيم زجاج المكتب الكامل.
    	وقام عدد من المتظاهرين  بالتوجه فورا إلى مبنى المحافظة وإطفاء الحريق  بالإضافة إلى إلقاء القبض على شخصين والاعتداء عليهم بالضرب حيث تبين أنهم  يحملون أسلحة بيضاء وتم الاعتداء علي أحد الشباب ويدعي أمجد زكريا والذي  استطاع الإمساك بأحد البلطجية وقاموا بتسلميهم لقوات الشرطة.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - بلطجى يشعل النار بمبنى محافظة الدقهلية 
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

كتب - احمد الجندي: 			 	  	   		  		 الأحد , 27 يناير 2013 20:01 		     
      	 	قام عدد من المتظاهرين بقطع كوبري 6 أكتوبر، أعلى ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض،  وافترشوا الأرض، وأشعلوا الإطارات، مانعين السيارات من المرور، ما أدى إلى  حدوث شلل مروري.
    	كما نزل عدد من المتظاهرين إلى محطة مترو السادات وعطلوا حركة المترو، بعد  أن حطموا الزجاج الأمامى لكبينة سائق المترو خط المرج، نتيجة الخلافات  معه، بعد أن طالبوه بالتوقف فى محطة السادات.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - مجهولون يقطعون كوبرى أكتوبر ومترو السادات


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

الإسكندرية ـ أميرة عوض 			 	  	   		  		 الأحد , 27 يناير 2013 20:23 		     
      	 	تجمهر العشرات من المتظاهرين أمام مبنى مديرية أمن الإسكندرية في محاولة منهم لاقتحامه.
    	وفرضت قوات الشرطة طوقا أمنيا للحيلولة دون الاقتحام،وقامت بإطفاء الأنوار، وأطلقت القنابل المسيلة للدموع.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - محاولات لاقتحام مديرية أمن الإسكندرية 
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

لإسكندرية ـ جاكلين منير					     

 
شهد محيط مديرية أمن الإسكندرية اندلاع اشتباكات مساء اليوم بين  عدد من المتظاهرين، وأهالى المقبوض عليهم على خلفية اشتباكات المجلس  المحلى، وبين قوات الشرطة المتمركزة أمام مديرية أمن الإسكندرية بمنطقة  سموحة.

وقامت قوات الشرطة بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين  الذين تزايدت أعدادهم وانضم عدد من النشطاء السياسيين والثوار إلى أهالى  المقبوض عليهم فى اشتباكات المجلس المحلى، والذين تجمهروا أمام مديرية أمن  الإسكندرية للمطالبة بالإفراج عن أبنائهم، خاصة وأن عدد كبير من المقبوض  عليه أقل من السن القانونى (18 عاما) وفق ما قاله ذووهم.

وكان المتظاهرون قد قاموا بقطع طريق سموحة أمام مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، مما  تسبب فى شلل مرورى بالمنطقة، وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف فى محيط مديرية الأمن  وانتشار تشكيلات من السيارات المدرعة وأفراد الأمن المركزى والتى اشتبكت مع  المتظاهرين.


اليوم السابع


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*عـــــاجـــل ...إشتعال الوضع وإطلاق غاز مسيل للدموع بشكل هيستري على كورنيش النيل*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*عاجل...مدرعات الأمن المركزى تطلق النيران بطريقه عشوائية فى شوارع بورسعيد​




*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

قطع عشرات المتظاهرين كوبري 6 أكتوبر، أعلى ميدان الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض، من الاتجاهين، مساء الأحد.
 وكانت مسيرة ضمت عشرات المتظاهرين اتجهت من كوبري قصر النيل إلى الكوبري ومنعت مرور السيارات عبره.
 وردد المتظاهرون هتافات مناهضة لحكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مطالبة برحيل نظام الرئيس محمد مرسي.
 وتعرض الكوبري إلى منع مرور السيارت عبره منذ 24 يناير الجاري، وتكرر الأمر 3 مرات خلال الأيام الثلاثة الماضية.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*السلفيين تعاير الاخوان بفضيحة "دوللى شاهين"..و الاخوان ترد : "سكتنالكم على " مناخير البلكيمى"

*​1/27/2013   8:49 PM​*



*​*
محمد على 


      شنت بعض صفحات السلفيين هجوما حدا على جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بعد تداول   صورة لمهرجان تنشيط السياحة والتى نظمه حزب الحرية والعدالة والذى استضاف   الفنانة دوللى شاهين والتى غنت بعض من اغانيها وهى ترتدى فستان مثير .

      كما ردت الاخوان على هجوم السلفين بانهم تستروا على فضيحة النائب السابق   على ونيس والبلكيمي ولم يريدوا ان يعايروهم مثلما يفعلون الان .

      يذكر ان البعض هاجم دوللى شاهين لغنائها فى حفل تحت رعاية الإخوان   المسلمين ، وظهر خلفها شعار لحزب الحرية والعدالة ، مما أثار غضب البعض ضد   الجماعة التى أرادت تنشيط السياحة بحفل لدوللى شاهين رغم انهم ضد الأغاني   والموسيقي – حسب ما وصفهم نشطاء الفيس بوك ، وظهرت صورة لها بدون شعار   الحزب الديني على صفحتها الشخصية مما جعل البعض يشكك فى مصداقية الصورة   الأولى .














الفجر  
*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

خالد مطر – بوابة الشروق  قطعت قوات الشرطة مداخل كوبري أكتوبر من جهة المهندسين والعجوزة والجيزة والزمالك، مما أدى لتوقف حركة السيارات تماماً.

 ومن جهة اخرى قطع متظاهرون مداخل الكوبري بميدان عبد المنعم رياض، كما قطعوا كوبري قصر النيل وطريق الكورنيش.

 وكانت اشتباكات عنيفة قد نشبت اليوم الأحد بين قوات الأمن   والمتظاهرين  على كوبري قصر النيل ومحيط فندقي سميراميس و شيبرد، أدت  لقيام  المتظاهرين  بقطع طريق الكوبري وإشعال الإطارات لمنع السيارات من  المرور.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*             شاركت الفنانة  الشابة، ريهام حلمي، في إحياء حفل مهرجان السياحة في  الغردقة، مساء أمس،  تحت رعاية حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين،  بجانب المطربة اللبنانية، دوللي شاهين، حيث ارتدت  فستانا ورديا مثيرا،  جذب الأنظار إليها.      وحصلت "الوطن" على صور للفنانة الشابة خلال الحفل،  الذي أثار جدلا كبيرا  بين المتابعين على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، بسبب  ارتداء المطربتين ملابس  مثيرة في حفل يرعاه حزب الحرية والعدالة.      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الضرورات تبيح المحظورات
وكله بما لا يخالف شرع الله 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

*يقول رئيسنا الهمام

 صمتي لا يعني جهلي 
 انا كنت هتكلم بس المرشد ندهلي 
*
​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*  مراسلنا: مجهولون يحاولون اقتحام مقر الاخوان المسلمين بحي الأعصر بـدمياط، وسماع صوت طلقات خرطوش بمحيط المقر​




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

يا نهار طين 
مرسي بيحرض علي الثوار وامر بالتعامل معهم بكل قسوه ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

*اعلان حاله الطوارئ وحظر التجول من من 9 مساء الي 6 صباحاً
لمده 30 يوم 
في بور سعيد والسويس والاسماعليه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

*كما هدد سيادته " سيادته ايه بس "
هدد بروح اه انه ممكن يعمل اكتر من كده 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

*ننوس عين امه بيدعي القوي السياسيه غدا للحوار 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

مجهولون يحاولون اقتحام مقر الاخوان المسلمين بحي الأعصر بـدمياط، وسماع صوت طلقات خرطوش بمحيط المقر​




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

*أعلن مصدر أمني أنه  قد تم القبض على عدد من الأشخاص في زي الأمن المركزي يقومون بإطلاق الرصاص  الحي والخرطوش على المتظاهرين بالإسماعيلية.*

*وأوضح أنه وعند الكشف عن هويتهم تبين انهم مواطنيين فلسطنيين.*​*جدير  بالذكر أن تقارير كانت قد حذرت من اندساس عناصر تخريبية مصرية وغير مصرية  في أحداث العنف التى اشتعلت خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*مرسي: ما شهدناه من اعتداءات في الايام الماضية هي ممارسات غريبة على المصريين وثورتهم

هو مش بيفهم ولا ايه 
*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*مرسي: إعلان حالة الطوارئ في بورسعيد والسويس والإسماعيلية لمدة شهر

وحظر التجوال شهر 

هو فى كده ده هيولع الدنيا اكتر 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

*يا نهار اسود...*

*الله اكبر *

*ايه شغل الشكشوكه دا يا اخي حرام عليك*

*انتا فاكر نفسك السادات هتفرض الاحكام العرفيه الناس هتخاف*

*حابس حابس...*

*بورسعيد والعه و مش واكل معاها الكلام دا و ليها ميتين و الشرطه اصلا منهاره و مش هتقدر تفرض احكام عرفيه اساسا *

*ايام السادات كانت الداخليه قويه جدا ...*

*الا اذا كان الجيش بقي هو الي هيفرض ساعتها بقي يبقي هيسترد نفوذه و مش هيترزع في ثكناته زي ما كانوا عايزين*

*اما نشوف اخرتها ايه....*

*A seven A*
*
دا بينفذ طلب البلتاجي الي طلبه الضهر!!!!!!!!!!!! لو كانت المعارضه طلبته كان ولا الهوا انما عشان دول اخوان...*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

*ﻋﺎااااااااااااااﺟﻞ

 ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﻌﺎﻑ ﺑﺎﻹﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﺗﺮﻓﺾ ﻧﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺑﻴن

 ﺭﻓﻀﺖ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﻌﺎﻑ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﻧﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﺛﺮ ﺍﻗﺘﺎﺣﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ ﻟﻘﺴﻢ  ﺛﺎﻥ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﺻﻴﺐ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺍﺭ ﻭ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﺑﻐﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﻌﺎﻑ ﺭﻓﻀﺖ  ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﻌﺎﻑ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺑﻴﻦ*
​


----------



## V mary (27 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عاااااااااااااااجل
> 
> سيارات اﻻسعاف باﻹسماعيلية ترفض نقل المصابين
> 
> ...



*ثوار وبيهجموا علي قسم في مجرمين وسلاح طب أزاي​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

*الآن ... شهود عيان : توافد الالاف على بورسعيد والاسماعيليه والسويس لقضاء حظر التجول هناك

كما تم الاعلان عن تخفضيات للرحلات والجمعيات الخاصه هههههههه
 عليا النعمه احنا شعب تحفه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

*                  دبابات ومدرعات إضافية بمحيط سجن "عتاقة" بعد اشعال المساجين النار داخله

*
*  
 *
*                          الأحد 27.01.2013 - 09:59 م 
*
* 



 
*
*             كتب - حسن غنيمة         *
*
                  أشعل المساجين النيران مساء اليوم بسجن  قسم شرطة عتاقة بالسويس فى محاولة للهرب من السجن رغم صدور قرار بتأجيل  ترحيلهم الى سجن طرة.

 وقامت قوات الجيش بتعزيز قواتها من المدرعات والدبابات بمحيط القسم  للسيطرة ومنع المساجين من الهرب بعد أن أصبح بينهم وبين الهرب باب واحد وتم  نشر كردون أمنى من جنود الجيش والأمن المركزى لمحاصرة القسم والسجن.


يذكر أن اشتباكات حدثت بين أهالى المساجين وقوات الأمن رفضا لقرار ترحيلهم  من سجن عتاقة بالسويس إلى سجن طرةبالقاهرة مما أدى الى الغاء قرار الترحيل  وأصيب مسجون بطلق نارى نتيجة الاشتباكات .


صدى البلد
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*هو الكلام اللى كان بيتقال على منصة التحرير ده من شويه بجد ولا حقيقى هههههههههه
انا لو من مورسى بعد الشتايم دى كلها اسيب مصر اسااساااا ده مفيش رئيس اتشتم من شعبه كده 
بس بصراحه يستاهل بالشفااااااا ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قطع عشرات المتظاهرين الطريق بكوبرى 6 أكتوبر من الجانبين أعلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض مرة أخرى، وأشعلوا النيران فى الإطارات الكاوتش، ومنعوا السيارات من المرور، الأمر الذى أدى إلى توقف حركة المرور أعلى الكوبرى تماماً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قطع عشرات المتظاهرين الطريق بكوبرى 6 أكتوبر من الجانبين أعلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض مرة أخرى، وأشعلوا النيران فى الإطارات الكاوتش، ومنعوا السيارات من المرور، الأمر الذى أدى إلى توقف حركة المرور أعلى الكوبرى تماماً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

* المدرعات تطارد المتظاهرين بشوارع المحلة وبلطجية يحملون سيوفاً وسنجاً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*سحب الدخان السوداء تغطى كورنيش النيل واختفاء سيارات الإسعاف

غطت سحابة سوداء من دخان "الكربون" أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل إثر إشعال النيران فى إطارات السيارات لقطع طريق الكورنيش وكوبرى قصر النيل، مما أدى إلى حجب الرؤية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*يشارك شباب حزب المصريين الأحرار فى المسيرات التى تنطلق فى الرابعة من عصر غد الاثنين، من مسجدى الاستقامة بميدان الجيزة والسيدة زينب باتجاه مجلس الشورى والدخول فى اعتصام أمام المجلس.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * المدرعات تطارد المتظاهرين بشوارع المحلة وبلطجية يحملون سيوفاً وسنجاً*



*سنج هي جمع سنجه مش سنجاً *
*بلطجيه اخر زمن :a82:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*اشتباكات بين متظاهرين والباعة.. ومنصة "التحرير" تدعو لقطع كوبرى أكتوبر*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

*النص الكامل للشكشوكه بالطماطم و التوم اقصد خطاب الريس الي هيفرح نادية:*


*     وجه الرئيس محمد مرسي كلمة إلى الشعب المصري، في ظل تداعيات الأحداث منذ  25 يناير الجاري، وقال في كلمته، إن مصر عاشت أوقات عصيبة تعرضت فيها منشآت  عامة وخاصة لاعتداءات آثمة تسترت وراء التظاهرات النبيلة التي خرج فيها  بعض أبناء مصر معبرين عن رأيهم بسلمية في الذكرى الثانية لثورة يناير.*

*     لكن للأسف وجدنا انحرافا عن سلمية الثورة وسقوطا لشهداء وجرحى بأيد آثمة  تسيئ للوطن وتعتدي على أمن المواطنين فعزائي لكل المصريين، لمصابنا الحزين  في الأرواح التي أزهقت من أبناء الشعب المصري من المدنيين والشرطة.*

*     وقال مرسي في كلمته التي وجهها مساء اليوم الأحد، "أدعو الله للمصابين  بالمعافاة والشفاء وأخص بالتحية أهالي بورسعيد والسويس الصادمة، الذين  قادوا كفاح المسلمين في أيام صعبة تكسرت على صخرة صمودهم الذين علموا  الدنيا والأجيال دروبا من الوطنية والتضحية والفداء.*

*     وأضاف:" إن أحكام القضاء واجبة الاحترام منا جميعا، فهي ليست موجهة ضد فئة  بعينها وليست منحازة لأي فئة أخرى. إن التفرقة يجب أن تكون واضحة جلية بين  التعبير السلمي عن الواقع وبين العنف والاعتداء الآثم على الحياة وممتلكات  هذا الشعب المصري العظيم.*

*     وتابع: "إن حماية حقوق الشعب واجب أصيل من واجباتي وأن حق المواطن في الحرية لا ينفصل عن حقه في الأمن والأمان.*

*     وقال: "ما شهدناه من أعمال عنف واعتداء على المنشآت العامة والخاصة وترويع  المواطنين وقطع الطريق وإيقاف المواصلات العامة واستخدام للسلاح، لهي  ممارسات غريبة على الشعب المصري وثورته. هذه التصرفات لا تمت للثورة  السلمية بأي صلة، وما هي إلا خروج عن القانون والثورة, بل هي الثورة  المضادة بوجهها القبيح.*

*     وأضاف: "الشعب يرفض تلك الأفعال كما يرفص من يدافعون عنها أو يسكتون عن إدانتها فالمصريون الشرفاء يدينون ويرفضون هذه التصرفات.*

*     وتابع:"إن حماية الوطن مسؤولية الجميع، وسنواجه أي تهديد بكل قوة وحسم في  ظل دولة القانون. وفي هذا السياق فإنني أتوجه لرجال الشرطة بالشكر للجهود  التي بذلوها في الدفاع عن مؤسسات الدولة كما أحيي رجال القوات المسلحة على  التنفيذ الفوري لما أصدرته من تكليفات إليهم من شأنها المساهمة الفعالة في  حفظ أمن الوطن وتأمين منشآته وأتابع الإجراءات القانونية التي تجري لتقديم  المجرمين للعدالة في أقرب وقت. أتابع ذلك ساعة بساعة.*

*     وقال: "أصدرت تعليمات إلى رجال الشرطة وبكل وضوح للتعامل بمنتهى الحزم  والقوة مع من يعتدي على آمال المواطنين وأوراحهم والممتلكات العامة والخاصة  من يروعون الناس ويستخدمون السلاح ويقطعون الطرق. لابد من التعامل معهم  بكل حسم وقوة لا مجال للتردد في ذلك. ليعلم الجميع أن مؤسسة الدولة قادرة  على حماية هذا الوطن وأبنائه ومؤسساته جميعها.*

*     وأضاف: "أكدت قبل ذلك أنني لن أتخذ أي إجراءات استثنائية. لكني أكدت أنني  قد أضطر لاستخدامها، وهأنذا افعل حقنا للدماء وحفظا للأمن ضد مثيري الشغب  والخارجين عن القانون فقد قررت بعد الاضلاع على الدستور.*

*     1 ـ إعلان حالة الطوارئ اعتبار من بعد منتصف هذه الليلة ولمدة 30 يوما في محافظات بورسعيد والسويس والإسماعيلية*

*     2 ـ فرض حظر التجوال طوال هذه المدة من الساعة التاسعة مساء وحتى السادسة صباحا.*

*     وتابع: أكرر إذا رأيت الوطن وأبناءه أو مؤسساته العامة أو الخاصة يتعرضون  للخطر، سأضطر لأكثر من ذلك من أجل مصلحة مصر. هذا واجبي ولن أتردد فيه  لحظة.*

*     وقال: "إن الحوار بين أبناء الشعب لا بديل عنه كما فعلت قبل ذلك ودعوت  إليه. هذا الحوار لا بديل عنه وهو السبيل الوحيد للعبور بمصر إلى الاستقرار  والأمان. لذا قررت دعوة قادة ورموز القوى السياسية للحوار غدا حول الموقف  الراهن وتحديد محاوره، وسيصدر بيانا رئاسا الليلة لتوضيح آليات هذا الحوار.*

*     وختم كلمته بالقول: "لا رجعة عن الحرية والديمقراطية وحقوق المواطنة  وإعمال القانون والعدالة الاجتماعية التي أسست لها ثورة 25 يناير وكلي ثقة  أن المستقبل سيحمل لمصر والمصريين ما يستحقه هذا الوطن وأهله الخير الكثير  وإن شاء الله. نحن جميعًا ماضون في ذلك.*​*
اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - النص الكامل لكلمة الرئيس محمد مرسي 
*​​

*ايه رايكم؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *وقال مرسي في كلمته التي وجهها مساء اليوم الأحد، "أدعو الله للمصابين بالمعافاة والشفاء وأخص بالتحية أهالي بورسعيد والسويس الصادمة، الذين قادوا كفاح المسلمين في أيام صعبة تكسرت على صخرة صمودهم الذين علموا الدنيا والأجيال دروبا من الوطنية والتضحية والفداء.*
> *ايه رايكم؟*​


*ياترى دة زلة لسان ومش قادر يمسك نفسه ؟*
*كفاح المسلمين والا كفاح المصريين ؟*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*عاجل |محافظ بورسعيد يقرر مد أجازة لجميع العاملين بالقطاع الحكومي غدًا، عدا مديرية الصحة والتموين وغرفة عمليات المحافظة.​*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*عـاجـل: مظاهرة أمام مبنى محافظة الجيزة للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام*​* تجمع العشرات من المتظاهرين أمام مبنى محافظة الجيزة، مطالبين بإسقاط النظام، وعلى رأسه الدكتور محمد مرسي.   	وهتف المتظاهرون "أنا مش كافر أنا مش ملحد.. يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"،  فيما  قامت قوات الأمن بتكثيف قواتها أمام مبنى المحافظة ، تحسبا لمحاولة   المتظاهرين  اقتحامه.*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*أنباء عن هجوم ثاني على مقر حملة الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل بالإسماعيلية


الصفحة الرسمية للجبهة السلفية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*الجيش الثالث يوفر سيارات لنقل المواطنين لتطبيق حظر التجوال*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*"6 إبريل": خطاب مرسى تجاهل مطالب القوى السياسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تكثف ضغطها على المتظاهرين بكوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*للمرة الثانية.. محاولة لاقتحام قسم شرطة دمنهور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*الإسعاف: نقل 20 مصابا من اشتباكات "التحرير" للمستشفيات*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*تصاعد العنف في محافظات القناة الثلاثة على الرغم من إعلان مرسي حالة الطوارئ*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*علق الإعلامي جابر القرموطي، مقدم  برنامج "مانشيت" على قناة "أون تي في"  على خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي. فكتب  عبر حسابه على "تويتر"، "شباب السويس  ينظمون مسيرات يومية من التاسعة مساء  للسادسة صباحا ردا على خطاب مرسي  ...أكيد مرسي سيتراجع".*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*شاهد ماذا كتب مايكل منير على تويتر الان و مرسي يتوتر 
    2013-01-27 23:40:32        

*​*مرسي يتوتر ويعلن حالة الطوارئ ويدعوا لحوار بدون جدول أعمال ولا ضمانات ولا آليات تنفيذ ويختزل الدعوة لأحزاب غالبيتها إسلامية كالعادة*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *تصاعد العنف في محافظات القناة الثلاثة على الرغم من إعلان مرسي حالة الطوارئ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*قرر المستشار إيهاب أبو عيطة، رئيس نيابة قسم دمنهور محافظة البحيرة إخلاء سبيل كل من "أسامة عبد الرحمن الرفاعى و"محمد أشرف عبده و"سعيد صنيدق" و"أحمد بطور" أعضاء حزب الدستور والمتهمين باقتحام مقار الإخوان بدمنهور فى القضية رقم 1787 جنح قسم دمنهور، من سرايا النيابة لعدم كفاية الأدلة.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

* 	أثارت كلمات الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية في خطابه الذي أعلن فيه فرض  قانون الطوارئ وحظر التجوال في مدن القناة لمدة 30 يوما ردود فعل غاضبة في  الشارع البورسعيدي والذين قابلوها باستهزاء وسخرية وقالوا "ولا بنخاف ولا  بنطاطي وهنتحداك وننزل الشوارع"*

* 	• أكد نصر الزهرة -تاجر- أن القرار فيه تحدٍ كبير لأهالي القناة وخاصة  بورسعيد التي تعتمد بشكل أساسي على مهنة التجارة ومعنى ذلك أن علينا إغلاق  محلاتنا وتجارتنا وعليه أن يصرف لنا التزاماتنا الاجتماعية والأسرية وأن  يعوضنا عن هذه الخسائر وهو لن يفعل ذلك وبالتالي نحن أيضا لن نطبق له ما  يصدره من قرارات.
	• إبراهيم مندور -موظف- من الواضح أن الرئيس يصدر قرارات بدون دراسة وتكون  ردود فعلها غاضبة وهو الذي يتحمل النتائج ولن نرضى بهذا القرار أو ما جاء  في الخطاب وسنتحدى كل من يمنعنا أن نمارس حقنا في الحياة.
	• أشرف أحمد -ناشط سياسي- كيف يدير مرسي البلاد أنه يتخيل أنها عزبة  يديرها كيف يشاء ونحن لا نرضى بما يفعله ونرفض خطابه جملة وتفصيلا.
	• محمد صفا -محامي- سنقوم بمسيرات مناهضة لخطاب مرسي اعتبارا من الغد  وسنبدأها بعد التاسعة وسنلعب الكرة في الشوارع احتفالا بالثورة التي دافعنا  عنها ولن نستكمل أهدافنا.*​*
اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - البورسعيدية لمرسى: هنتحداك وننزل الشوارع 
*​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل 26 متهماً باقتحام مبانٍ حكومية وشرطية فى الإسماعيلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*واصلت القوى السياسية ببور سعيد تظاهراتها من مسجد صالح سليم امتدادا لشارع الثلاثينى حتى شارع محمد على رضا، بسبب سقوط عدد من الضحايا فى اشتباكات مع الأمن خلال اليومين الماضيين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة بالدقهلية تنديد بالحكم على أحد أبنائها بالإعدام بمذبحة بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*انتشرت قوات الجيش الثالث اليوم بكثافة أمام أقسام شرطة السويس الخمسة وإخراج جميع المواطنين المتواجدين داخل بعض الأقسام والمبانى التى احترقت، حيث وضعت قوات الجيش عددا كبيرا من المدرعات بمحيط مقر قسم شرطة السويس وقصر محمد على ومبنى إدارة الدفاع المدنى وهو نفس الحال أمام قسم الأربعين والجناين وفيصل، فيما تم إرسال عدد كبير من القوات الإضافية لتأمين قسم شرطة عتاقة والسجن العمومى الذى بداخله. 

 على جانب آخر قامت قوات الجيش بالانتشار بكثافة أمام الكنائس والتمركز أمام كنيسة الراعى الصالح كما تم تأمين كافة البنوك والتواجد بشكل ملحوظ بشارع الجيش وهو الشارع الرئيسى بالمحافظة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*محاولة اقتحام مجلس مدينة الزقازيق والأمن يطلق الغاز لتفريق المقتحمين

توجه منذ قليل العشرات من الشباب المحتجين بالشرقية إلى مجلس مدينة الزقازيق لمحاولة اقتحامه مرة ثانية، وقاموا برشق قوات الأمن بالحجارة والزجاجات الحارقة فى حين تصدت لهم الأجهزة الأمنية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*نظم العشرات من شباب القوى السياسية بأسيوط مساء اليوم، وقفه احتجاجية أمام مبنى مديرية الأمن للتنديد بالأحداث التى تشهدها مدن القناة، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات معادية للداخلية منها "الداخلية هى هى... هى سياسية البلطجية".*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*  السوايسة يردون على   مرسي  بـ  الأحذية *
* 2013-01-28 01:14:05 
*​* 




 
تسبب خطاب الدكتور محمد مرسى فى إشعال فتيل الغضب مرة أخرى بشوارع   مدينة السويس، بعد بدء توافد العشرات إلى ميدان الأربعين رافعين الأحذية في   دلالة رمزية على رفضهم الخطاب. 			 				وردد المتظاهرون " مش هنخاف من  حظر تجول لاما مرسى يمشى الأول – سويس  خلاص أسقطت النظام – يسقط يسقط حكم  المرشد "، معلنين رفضهم لقرار مرسى بفرض  حظر التجوال وتطبيق الطوارئ،  معلنين أن القرار يمثل تحديا لشعب السويس، فى  وقت تعانى منه المحافظة من  الانفلات الأمني وعزلها مع باقي  مدن القناة عن  البلاد. 			 				 وأكد  المحتجون أن قانون الطوارئ لم يستطع أن يقمع شعب السويس في عهد  "مبارك"  المخلوع،  بل زادهم غضبا انتهى بشرارة الثورة التي أطاحت بحكمه  وانتهت  بتولي مرسى حكم البلاد.*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يقطعون "قصر النيل" وقوات الأمن تتراجع من على الكوبرى 






 اشتباكات على كوبرى قصر النيل 
 كتب عبد الله محمود ومحمود عثمان


 تراجعت قوات الأمن من على كوبرى قصر النيل إلى بداية  الكوبرى من ناحية جامعة الدول العربية، فيما تقدم المتظاهرون على كوبرى قصر  النيل وقاموا بإشعال النيران فى إطارات الكاوتش وقطع الكوبرى مرة أخرى  والسيطرة عليه
 وفى نفس السياق، قامت قوات الأمن بمهاجمة المتظاهرين من  بداية كوبرى قصر النيل فى تجاه ميدان التحرير بإطلاق عدة أعيرة ضاغطة للصوت  وقنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع لكى يتراجع المتظاهرين إلى ميدان التحرير مع  استمرار حالة الكر والفر بينهما

[YOUTUBE]8Xr8zMnuDPg#![/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*قطع  عدد من المتظاهرين طريق كورنيش النيل، أسفل كوبري أكتوبر؛ وقاموا بتجميع   بردورات الأرصفة في أكوام مرتفعة بعرض الطريق في الاتجاهين.   ويشهد ميدان  ميدان عبد المنعم رياض من ناحية الكورنيش حالة من الارتباك المروري، وتم  تعديل مسار السيارات إجباريا على كوبري أكتوبر الذي يقوم عدد من المتظاهرين  بقطعه، فأصبح نزول الميدان إجباريا للقادم من ناحية مدينة نصر وتم غلق  مطالع الكوبري الموجودة بالميدان، بالإضافة إلى غلق جميع منافذ الكوبري  للقادم من مدينة المهندسين.
*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*
تظاهر المئات بميدان الأربعين، بعد منتصف الليل، فى اليوم الاول لتطبيق حظر    التجوال، وهو القرار الصادر من جانب محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، مطالبين    باسقاط النظام ورافعين شعارات ” الحذر والطوارئ مش علينا “، مؤكدين رفضهم    لبيان مرسى وكل القرارات الصادرة عنه.
من جهة أخرى، بدأت اعداد المتظاهرين فى الزيادة، دون الوضع فى الاعتبار حظر التجوال الذي فرضه الرئيس منذ ساعات. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*الحرية والعدالة يعلن تأييده لقرارات الرئيس بفرض حظر التجوال والطوارئ*
لقد تفوجئت


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*جبهة الإنقاذ: ما لم تتم تلبية مطالبنا سندعو إلى انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة​*​*
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*كثفت قوات الأمن من ضغطها على المتظاهرين على كوبرى قصر النيل بإلقاء العديد من القنابل المسيلة للدموع وطلاقات الصوت، مما دفع المتظاهرين إلى الفرار تجاه دار الأوبرا والشوارع الجانبية لها مثل شارع صالح سليم وشارع برج القاهرة، فيما ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين.*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*



​*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*خبر كارثى من القيادى الاخوانى أحمد المغير


 17 دقيقة

الدستور الأصلى ‏@DostorNews
أحمد المغير القيادى الإخوانى: 10 آلاف إخوانى نزلوا إلى «الاتحادية» بتكليف رسمى من الجماعة.. وأنا مش جاسوس «الشاطر»​

*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

أعلنت حركة الكتلة السوداء ''بلاك بلوك''  - في بيان شديد اللهجة – ردًا  على خطاب الدكتور محمد مرسي اليوم الأحد،  والذي أعلن خلاله حالة الطوارئ  وحظر التجول في مدن القناة، قائلةً:  ''سيادة الرئيس المنتهي شرعيتك صوتك  العالي ورسالتك وتهديدك وصلت إلينا،  استنى الرد بقى''.
     	وأضافت الحركة - عبر صفحتها الرسمية بموقع التواصل  الاجتماعي فيس بوك،  الأحد، ''اتقي شر الحليم إذا غضب، إلى جميع ثوار مصر،  خليكم في ضهرنا، إحنا  أقسمنا إننا نكون ثمن الحرية والقصاص''.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

نشب حريق هائل فى إحدى العمارات بشارع فيصل , وأيضاً محل من محلات الشبراوى الخاصة بالمأكولات .
 	ويأتى ذلك وسط حالة من محاولات الإطفاء للسيطرة على الحريق .


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

*

أكد الدكتور  عزازى على عزازى، عضو مجلس أمناء التيار الشعبى المصرى، والقيادى بجبهة  الإنقاذ الوطنى، على رفضه للحوار الوطنى الذى دعا إليه الرئيس محمد مرسى،  فى الوقت الذى تسيل فيه دماء المصريين فى الشوارع، دون أن تتحقق مطالب  وأهداف الشباب الذين قاموا بالثورة.

وقال عزازى، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ "اليوم السابع"، لو أراد الرئيس أن يحقن  دماء المصريين، فعليه تنفيذ مطالبهم التى خرج الشعب من أجلها، مؤكداً أن  فرض حظر التجول وتفعيل قانون الطوارئ يخلق قابلية للعنف، الذى سيعجل بإنهاء  حكم الإخوان.

وأضاف عزازى، أنه يتحدى الرئيس أن يفرض الطوارئ فى شبر واحد على أرض مصر،  قائلاً: إننا الشعب الوحيد الذى نزل فى الشوارع أثناء حظر التجول فى الأيام  الأولى للثورة.
*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

تحولت شوارع مدنية الزقازيق الآن الى حرب  شوارع بين  المتظاهرين وقوات  الأمن، حيث تتصاعد الاشتباكات بين الطرفين  بمحيط مبنى  ديوان عام المحافظة،  مما أدى لاشعال النيران فى الاشجار حول  المبنى وخلع  أعمدة الإنارة.

 	وقطع المتظاهرون الطرق الرئيسية بالمدنية وإغلاق المحال   التجارية  والعيادات الطبية والصيدليات بشارع الجلاء بدء من ميدان الصاغة   حتى شارع  المحافظة المؤدى للجامعة.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

* 



 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2013)

*أهالى المحلة يطالبون مرسى بضم المدينة لإعلان حظر التجول*
*هتشلوااا الراجل يا مفتريين ههههههههههه*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*





*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*دمياط تنتفض.. اقتحام مقر الاخوان المسلمون فى الاعصر ثورة عارمة فى دمياط بعد خطاب مرسى ويطلبون رحيله*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*   	 		 			 				ألقى مجهولون  الحجارة والملوتوف على مقر حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل فى  الإسماعيلية، وترددت  أنباء أنهم من جماعة البلاك بلوك. 			 				وقال عبدالله زيدان ،عضو حركة  حازمون:" يوجد عدد من المنتمين لحملة  "أبو اسماعيل" محاصرون داخل  المقر،وهناك إصابات بينهم ،دون أن يحديد عدد  المصابين.*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*المئات من أهالي السويس: سنتظاهر يوميًا مع بدء حظر التجول في التاسعة مساءً
*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

أكد الدكتور فريد إسماعيل، عضو المكتب التنفيذى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، على  أن مجلس الشورى الحالى له الحق أن يمد حالة الطوارئ إلى ستة أشهر. 

وأضاف إسماعيل فى حديثه لقناة "الجزيرة مباشر مصر"، أن الدستور فى المادة  148 أعطى للرئيس بعد التشاور مع الحكومة الحق فى إعلان حالة الطوارئ وعرضه  على مجلس النواب خلال أسبوع، فإذا كان منحلا عُرض على مجلس الشورى، وأضاف"  الجميع كان ينتظر خطاب الرئيس بعد أن وصلت حالة الفوضى إلى حالة خطيرة  وقيام مجموعة من البلطجية بقتل الأبرياء وتخريب المنشآت العامة والخاصة"


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

أعلنت حركة بلاك بلوك , الإسكندرية عن دعوتها للرد على  خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي الذى وصفوه بالهزيل , حيث قالوا أن الرئيس فاقد  للشرعية , وما جاء لسانه تهديد صريح .
  	وجاء البيان كالأتى :
  	بسم الله
  	بسم الثورة
  	استمعنا في شفقة إلى البيان الهزيل للرئيس فاقد  الشرعية وما جاء على  لسانه من تهديد صريح ، ولذلك قررنا نحن شباب الكتلة  السوداء بالإسكندرية  أن يكون ردنا عليه على أرض الواقع وعملياً وليس  بشعارات رنانة .
  	لذلك ندعوه إلى أن يجلس في مكتبه ويشاهد ما ستئول له الأحداث في الساعات   القليلة القادمة وما سنقوم به رداً على استخفافه بالمطالب الشعبية ..
  	المجد للشهداء ..
  	الثورة مستمرة


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*انطلقت    مسيرة من أمام مبنى ديوان عام محافظة الشرقية، اعتراضا على سياسات  الرئيس   مرسى، وهتفوا ضده واتهموه بتمزيق الأمة والعمل لمصلحة الجماعة.

وفور انطلاق المسيرة، كثفت قوات الأمن تواجدها أمام منزل الرئيس مرسى،    ووضعت الحواجز الحديدية أوقفت الحركة المرورية، بشارع الاستاد، حيث يقع    المنزل، وذلك تحسبا لاتجاه مسيرة القوى الثورية للتظاهر أمام المنزل.*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

قامت قوات الأمن بفتح الطريق أمام المتظاهرين من ناحية كوبرى قصر النيل   وشارع قصر النيل بجانب مقر الحزب الوطنى المحترق، بعد أن توقف حدة   الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن.

  	وطالبت قوات الأمن المتظاهرين بالتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير وعرض مطالبهم   بالطرق السليمة، ورد المتظاهرون بهتافات،" الشعب والشرطة أيد وحدة"، و"أخوه   أخوه".


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

استمرت  المواجهات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين أعلى كوبرى   قصر النيل وميدان  التحرير، حيث أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيلة   للدموع، ورشق  المتظاهرون الطوب والحجارة التى أسفرت عن اختناق عدد كبير من   المتظاهرين
وتحركت سيارات الإسعاف، التي بلغ عددها 16 سيارة، من    مكان تواجدها من أمام مسجد عمر مكرم إلى قلب ميدان التحرير، بسبب انتشار    الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافة فى أرجاء الميدان وبصورة كبيرة بمحيط مسجد عمر    مكرم وميدان سيمون بوليفار، حيث كان التمركز السابق لسيارات الإسعاف​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

دوللي شاهين : غنيت في حفل "الحرية والعدالة" بدون أجر عشان خاطر مصر

 نفت دوللى شاهين أن تكون قد حذفت شعار حزب الحرية والعدالة من صور الحفل    التي وضعتها على موقع "فيسبوك"، وأضافت أنها فنانة لبنانية ولا تعرف أي    شعارت سياسية فى مصر، لا لحزب الحرية والعدالة ولا لغيره من الأحزاب    السياسية.
 المصدر:الوطن
 _____________________________________
 ماهو العيب مش عليكى العيب عاللى بيخدع الشعب وخان عهده مع السلفين ولسة بيخدعهم ويقولهم اننا انسحبنا من الحفل
 b0sy


----------



## grges monir (28 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الحرية والعدالة يعلن تأييده لقرارات الرئيس بفرض حظر التجوال والطوارئ*
> لقد تفوجئت


على اساس ان مرسى طلع القرار دة مفاجىء عن مكتب الارشاد والجماعة هههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*
انتهى في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الإثنين، اجتماع القوى الثورية بمدينة الإسكندرية، وتم الاتفاق خلاله على الفاعليات التي سيقوم بها الثوار اليوم في ذكرى "جمعة الغضب" 28 يناير التي سقط خلالها المئات من شهداء ثورة 25 يناير منهم 83 من الإسكندرية وحدها. 

أكد المجتمعون من مختلف القوى الثورية أن مسيرات اليوم ستنطلق من شرق مدينة الإسكندرية من أمام كنيسة القديسين، ومن أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم بعد الثانية ظهرًا، مشيرين إلى أنه سيتم وقف المرور بشكل جزئي في معظم الشوارع الرئيسية بالمحافظة مناشدين المواطنين بعدم التبرم من ذلك، حيث أن ذلك سيكون بمثابة تذكير لمن تولوا السلطة بالأرواح التي أزهقت من أجل أن نعيش جميعا في وطن حر، مشيرين إلى وإن كان ذلك قد يتسبب في توقف مصالح البعض لساعات فإن هناك شهداء وأسرا بأكملها قد توقفت حياتهم تمامًا من أجل الآخرين. 

وأشار المجتمعون من القوى الثورية أنه سيتم وقف جزئي لطريق شارعي الكورنيش وطريق الحرية أثناء توجه المسيرات لسيدي جابر من الرابعة حتى السادسة مساء، بينما سيتم وقف الطريق كليا من السادسة إلى العاشرة مساءً بشوارع الكورنيش وطريق الحرية والترام وبورسعيد بمنطقة سيدي جابر. 

وأكدت القوى الثورية أنهم لن يتوجهوا الى المجلس الشعبي المحلي لمحافظة الإسكندرية بمنطقة كوم الدكة تجنبا للاحتكاك مع قوات الأمن المرابضة هناك، مشيرين إلى أنهم سيدرسون الخطوات التالية في إطار إعلان عصيان مدني عام وشامل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المصابين إثر اشتباكات بين الأمن ومتظاهرى التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أقامت قوات الأمن جدارا خرسانيا جديدا صباح اليوم الاثنين، قبل شارع حسين حجازى بنهاية شارع قصر العينى لعزل مجلس الشورى ومنع المتظاهرين من الوصول إليه إلا عبر الشوارع الخلفية، بحيث ينحصر محيط مجلسى الوزراء والشعب ومجلس الشورى تحت جدران أحدهما من ناحية ميدان التحرير، والآخر بنهاية قصر العينى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*قام عدد من المتظاهرين، صباح اليوم الاثنين، بإشعال النار فى بعض الأخشاب والأوراق، بمنتصف محطة مترو السادات، لتفادى الغازات المسيلة للدموع التى ملأت المحطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الوكالة الفرنسية: واشنطن تنظر بقلق إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت السفارة البريطانية فى القاهرة، تعليق العمل اليوم، الاثنين، ولليوم الثانى على التوالى، وذلك بعد التوترات الأمنية التى شهدتها المناطق القريبة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*كوبرى قصر النيل يشهد اليوم صلاة الغائب على أرواح شهداء جمعة الغضب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*لقى شخص مصرعه بطلق نارى فى الصدر أثناء عودته من العمل إلى منزله مرورا بميدان التحرير، ويدعى أشرف سمير من أهالى شبرا الخيمة، وتم نقله إلى مستشفى الهلال برمسيس، ولقى مصرعه داخل المستشفى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرون يشعلون النار وسط مترو السادات لتفادى الغاز.. واختناقات بين الركاب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أصيب ضابط شرطة ومواطنان من اللجان الشعبية بطلقات خرطوش بالوجه وجروح متفرقة الجسم، حال تصديهم لمثيرى الشغب أمام ديوان قسم شرطة ثان الإسماعيلية بعد قيامهم بإطلاق النيران.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*انصرف موظفو مجمع التحرير من أعمالهم، فى ظل تصاعد كثافة قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، وعدم قدرتهم على الاستمرار فى العمل، بجانب خوفهم من تصعيد الأحداث اليوم،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*فعاليات الأحتفال بالذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير ..... بما لا يخالف شرع الله*

[YOUTUBE]FY3hWFYXO5A&feature[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KsZaxYt4wYg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*قال مصدر أمنى بمصلحة السجون، أن المنطقة المركزية لسجون طرة، تسلمت فجر اليوم 60 سجينا تم ترحيلهم من محافظة السويس، وسط حراسة أمينة مشددة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*مجهولون يحطمون أتوبيس نقل عام بالكورنيش.. وزيادة المتظاهرين بالتحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الصحة: 5 قتلى و582 مصابًا حصيلة اشتباكات أمس ببورسعيد والمحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الإخوان تتقدم ببلاغ للتحقيق فى واقعة الاعتداء على 13 من مقراتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يطارد المتظاهرين بقنابل الغاز المسيلة أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

اختناقات وإغماءات بمحطة مترو السادات بسبب الغاز المسيل للدموع


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*صول البحرية السابق, صبحى صالح: «شلة الأُنس فرحانة باللى بيحصل فى البلد.. ومفيش حاجة اسمها ثوار بعد الدستور»*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يناير 2013)

*فى ثوار ولا مفيش ياض؟؟؟
ولا كنت ناسى نفكرك الاسكندرانية عملوا فيك ايه ورا مصنع الكراسى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*منصة التحرير تطالب "البلاك بلوك" بالتجمع لتأمين مظاهرات اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صول البحرية السابق, صبحى صالح: «شلة الأُنس فرحانة باللى بيحصل فى البلد.. ومفيش حاجة اسمها ثوار بعد الدستور»*





apostle.paul قال:


> *فى ثوار ولا مفيش ياض؟؟؟
> ولا كنت ناسى نفكرك الاسكندرانية عملوا فيك ايه ورا مصنع الكراسى
> *​



*ههههههههههههههه حرااام عليكواااا ده جميييييل :hlp:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى :القوات المسلحة نقلت سجناء "عتاقة"الى سجن آمن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين أمام مجمع محاكم طنطا وضبط 7 أشخاص*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*الزقازيق الهتاف الآن " الشراقوه قالو كلمتهم الإخوان تحت جزمتهم ، يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد " *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

الجيش يضاعف الحراسة على السد العالي بسبب الفوضى والانفلات الأمني


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الجيش ينتشر أمام المنشآت الحيوية والحكومية بالإسماعيلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أمن السويس: إصابة مسجون بطلق نارى ونقل 152 آخرين لمناطق آمنة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*الحكومة تتقدم بمشروع قانون يمنح القوات المسلحة المشاركة فى حفظ الأمن بناء على طلب من الرئيس

المصدر : الدستور الاصلى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*حركة شباب 6 ابريل تقطع الطريق الدائري من ناحية المنيب الان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*"العفو الدولية" تطالب ميركل بحث مرسى على مراعاة حقوق الإنسان*
*الترجمه؛- المهمه المستحيله لميركل هتحاول  تخليه يحس ويكون انسان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*
	ناشد الكيان الإنجيلي بشبرا "يضم 40 كنيسة"، خالد حربي، رئيس المرصد   الإسلامي، وخالد المصري، عضو المكتب السياسي للجبهة السلفية، أن يتوخوا   الدقة في المعلومات التي تثير فتنا في البلاد وألا يحذوا حذو النظام البائد   في إشعال الفتن في الأزمات السياسية، ردًا على اتهاماتهم للكنيسة بالوقوف   وراء مجموعات "البلاك بلوك".  	   	وقال القس جرجس عوض، رئيس الكيان  الإنجيلي، في بيان له صباح اليوم، إن  الكنيسة ليست طرفًا سياسيًا وليست  شماعة لتتحمل أخطاء الآخرين وليس من  الداعي الزج بالكنيسة في الاحتقان  السياسي كما فعل من قبل خيرت الشاطر  والبلتاجي وصفوت حجازي في ادعائهم أن  80% من ثوار الاتحادية أقباط كما أننا  لاننكر أن الأقباط هم جزء من الكيان  المصري ولا يُملي عليهم أحد بالتظاهر  من عدمه، كما أن الكنيسة ليست لها  منهج للعنف منذ تأسيسها، وكم من أحداث  فتن راح ضحيتها الكثير من المسيحيين  والكنيسة لم ترد بالمثل ولم ينصفها  القضاء كما صرح بذلك النائب العام عبد  المجيد محمود، وأن المنهج المسيحي هو  منهج محبة الأعداء والصلاة لأجل من  يسيء إلينا.  	   	وناشد القس، كل من يفتري علي الكنيسة من الإسلاميين أن  يتبعوا قول القرآن  الكريم في سورة الحجرات (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم  فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا  أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين  (6)).*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*أعلن عدد من القوي السياسية والحركات الشبابية بالمنيا ومنها حركة شباب 6 ابريل , وحركة 25 يناير , والتيار الشعبي, وحزب الدستور المشاركة في تظاهرات اليوم الاثنين للمطالبة باستكمال أهداف الثورة والتنديد بما تعرض له ناشطون بالمنيا من اعتداءات واتفقت القوى الثورية علي الخروج في الرابعة من عصر اليوم الاثنين، في مسيرات حاشدة تجوب مدينة المنيا عقب التجمع بميدان الشهداء (ميدان بالاس سابقًا) بوسط مدينة المنيا.*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

حاصر شباب الألتراس والمتظاهرون مجمع  محاكم طنطا اليوم  الاثنين وقاموا باإطلاق الشماريخ صوب قوات الشرطة  المؤمنة لمجمع المحاكم  ولجلسة محاكمة المتهمين بقتل الثوار، مما دفع قوات  الأمن للرد بإطلاق  القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم ومنع تسللهم داخل  المجمع والمطالبة  بالإفراج عن المتهمين بأحداث شغب المحلة.

وكان مجمع محاكم طنطا قد شهد منذ قليل حالة من الكر والفر   بين المتظاهرين من أعضاء الحركات الثورية وشباب الألتراس وقوات الأمن الذين   حاصروا المجمع، مرددين هتافات عديدة ضد جماعة الإخوان والداخلية، وطالبوا   بالإفراج الفوري عن المتهمين بالشغب في أحداث الذكري الثانية للثورة  الجمعة  الماضي الذين صدر بحقهم قرار بالحبس 4 أيام، وينظر اليوم في قرار  تجديد  حبسهم.

وقامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريقهم وقيام المتظاهرين بقذف الشماريخ تجاه أفراد قوات الأمن والشرطة.


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الجيش يكثف تأمينه للمجرى الملاحى ومكتب الإرشاد بالسويس*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*''جرين ايجلز'' تدعو للاحتفال بذكرى هروب الرئيس من السجن في أوقات حظر التجوال  	بورسعيد - طارق الرفاعي:

	وجهت رابطة أولتراس النادي المصري ''جرين ايجلز'' التهنئة للدكتور محمد   مرسي رئيس الجمهورية بمناسبة الذكري الثانية لهروبه من السجن في أحداث جمعة   الغضب وقت الثورة .  	ودعت الرابطة في بيان لها اليوم الاثنين شعب  بورسعيد للاحتفال بتلك الذكرى  في شوارع المحافظة في أوقات حظر التجوال بعد  الساعة التاسعة مساء وحتي  صباح اليوم التالي .  	واختتمت بيانها بعبارة  ''أحفاد 56 ليس بلقب خيالى بل هى حقيقة وصعب أن  يغير أحد الحقيقة ويكسر  كرامة شعب لديه تاريخ كبير ويتم ابادته من قبل حاكم  ظالم ''.*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*عاجل - حركة 6 إبريل تقطع الطريق الدائري اعتراضا على خطاب مرسى
 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*كارثة سياحية*: رشق عدد من المتظاهرين ظهر اليوم الاثنين، الواجهة الزجاجية لفندق سميراميس الكائن أمام كوبرى قصر النيل، مما أدى إلى إتلاف عدد من النوافذ الزجاجية لواجهة الفندق. وأكد عدد من المتظاهرين أن دخول قوات الأمن للفندق هو الذى دفعهم إلى إلقاء الحجارة على مبنى الفندق.


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*تطارد  قوات الأمن المركزى المتظاهرين، أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل، وأمام جامعة  الدول  العربية، وتطلق قوات الأمن عددا كبيرا من القنابل المسيلة للدموع على   مستوى منخفض جدا، مما أدى إلى إصابة عدد كبير من المتظاهرين بحالات   اختناق. كان العشرات من المتظاهرين قد هاجموا قوات الأمن المتمركزة عند أحد   مداخل السفارة الأمريكية، مما استدعى قوات الأمن إلى الخروج إلى شارع   كورنيش النيل لإجبار المتظاهرين على التراجع إلى ميدان التحرير، وأطلقت   أعداد كبيرة من قنابل المسيلة للدموع على كوبرى قصر النيل لتفرقة   المتظاهرين.** ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*فى خبر عاجل نقلا عن التليفزيون المصرى مجلس الوزراء يمنح الجيش حق الضبطيه القضائيه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

* "الدستورية والأمن القومى بالشورى" تجيزان قانون إشراك "الجيش" فى مهام حفظ الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *عاجل - حركة 6 إبريل تقطع الطريق الدائري اعتراضا على خطاب مرسى
> 
> *



* قررت حركة شباب 6 أبريل، بدء تصعيد فعالياتها السلمية، حيث يقوم أعضاؤها الآن بقطع الطريق الدائرى من ناحية المعادى باتجاه المنيب، ويقومون بشرح وإيضاح أسبابهم للمواطنين المتواجدين هناك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*النائب العام يفتح التحقيق فى واقعة إطلاق النار على جنازة قتلى بورسعيد*


----------



## grges monir (28 يناير 2013)

ما يحدث الان فوضى بكل المقاييس
سواء من الاجراءات الحكومية العقيمة والمعارضين على حد سواء


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*اللجان الشعبية بالتحرير تمنع دخول السيارات للميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى ظهر اليوم الاثنين القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين بشارع كورنيش النيل أمام فندق سميراميس، وذلك خلال المواجهات بين الطرفين، والتى تجددت مرة أخرى منذ نحو ساعتين عقب هدنة قصيرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*حمزة يطلق وثيقة من10بنود لحل الأزمة تتضمن نقل سلطة الرئيس لـ"الدستورية "*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على أحد المتظاهرين بمشاركة عدد من المواطنين، واحتجزوه بإحدى مصفحات الأمن المركزى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*قال مصدر بالهيئة العامة للسد العالى، إن السد العالى فى أسوان يخضع تحت السيطرة الكاملة للقوات المسلحة التى فرضت عملية تأمين متكاملة عليه لحمايته من أى ضرر كمنشأة حيوية هامة تحقق الأمن المائى لمصر، فى ظل الظروف المضطربة التى تمر بها البلاد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*انطلقت مسيرة للعسكريين المتقاعدين، منذ قليل، من ميدان التحرير إلى أماكن الاشتباكات على كورنيش النيل وأعلى كوبرى قصر النيل، وذلك للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام، ومشاركة المحتجين ضد قوات الشرطة.*


----------



## grges monir (28 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قال مصدر بالهيئة العامة للسد العالى، إن السد العالى فى أسوان يخضع تحت السيطرة الكاملة للقوات المسلحة التى فرضت عملية تأمين متكاملة عليه لحمايته من أى ضرر كمنشأة حيوية هامة تحقق الأمن المائى لمصر، فى ظل الظروف المضطربة التى تمر بها البلاد.*[/QUOTE
> اللى يقرب من منشأت مثل السد العالى
> قتلة واجب بصراحة


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*ارتفع دوى هتافات المتظاهرين أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل، المناهضة للرئيس محمد مرسى ووزارة الداخلية، وذلك نتيجة القوة المفرطة التى تستخدمها قوات الأمن مع المتظاهرين بشارع كورنيش النيل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*تصدرت تطورات الأوضاع على الساحة المصرية اهتمامات الصحف الألمانية، الصادرة اليوم الاثنين. فمن جانبها، أعربت "الدويتش فيلا" عن قلقها من تردى الأوضاع الاقتصادية فى مصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أنباء عن موافقة جبهة الإنقاذ على حوار "مرسى" بشروط

تسربت أنباء من داخل الاجتماع المنعقد داخل مقر حزب الوفد اليوم الاثنين، لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، عن موافقة الجبهة على الحوار الذى دعى له الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية أمس للحوار الوطنى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الصين تدعو إلى عودة الاستقرار فى مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أدى سوء الأحوال الجوية وموجة رياح قوية، عصر اليوم الاثنين، إلى توقف الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى المتمركزة أمام فندق شبرد والمتظاهرين.*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يناير 2013)

> *أنباء عن موافقة جبهة الإنقاذ على حوار "مرسى" بشروط*


*احنا حطينا مصيرنا فى ايد شوية نخبة متخلفة *


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

جبهه الانقاذ رفضت الحوار 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يناير 2013)

*اسم الله عليكوا شطورين 

حوار ايه مع سفاح استباح دم شعبه دا مصيره هيكون مزبلة التاريخ 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*منصة التحرير تعلن:اقتحام المترو وهدم الجدار واستقلال محافظة القاهرة


أذاعت منصة ميدان التحرير، اقتحام محطة مترو السادات الساعة الرابعة عصرا، وهدم الجدار الخرسانى المحيط بالجامعة الأمريكية والشيخ ريحان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*تسببت موجة الرياح الشديدة التى هبت على ميدان التحرير منذ قليل، فى تحطيم البرج الخشبى الذى كان يعلق عليه المتظاهرون اللافتات التى حملت مطالبهم، كما تسببت الرياح فى تمزق اللافتات وتحطيم عدد من الخيام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*تجديد حبس 23 وإخلاء سبيل متهمين فى أحداث اشتباكات التحرير
 قرر المستشار محمد صبحى قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة، تجديد حبس 23 متهما 15 يوما، وإخلاء سبيل متهمين بكفالة 1000 جنيه فى الاشتباكات.*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أهالى النهضة يقطعون الطريق أمام محافظة القاهرة للمطالبة بتوفير وحدات سكنية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أعلن الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور، رفض جبهة الإنقاذ دعوة الحوار التى أطلقها الرئيس محمد مرسى وقال إن معالجة بذور المشكلة أهم من معالجة الظواهر*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*




​



​​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أكد حمدين صباحى، القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، أن الجبهة توافق على الحوار شرط أن يوافق الرئيس على شروط الجبهة لبدء الحوار.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*هو فى كام جبهه وكام قرار فى كام اجتماع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت مديرية الصحة بالسويس عن مصرع "مصطفى سيد محمد على" وشهرته "شفة" وهو أحد المسجونين بقسم شرطة عتاقة متأثرا بطلق نارى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*محكمة الأقصر تبرئ توفيق عكاشة من تهمة سب وقذف الرئيس مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*حبس لواء شرطة سابق 3 شهور غيابيا سب أحد مصابى الثورة بالمنصورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*دفعت مديرية أمن بنى سويف بتعزيزات أمنية مكثفة اليوم أمام مبنى ديوان عام المحافظة بكورنيش النيل ببنى سويف، تحسبا لوقوع أى أعمال عنف، وذلك بعد وقوع اشتباكات عصر أمس بين متظاهرين وأفراد أمن المحافظة من المطالبين بالحصول على وظائف أصيب خلالها 3 أشخاص بينهم فتاة بإغماءات واشتباه ارتجاج، تم تحويلهم إلى المستشفى العام، وغادروها بعد ساعات من بقائهم تحت الملاحظة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت حركة شباب اليسار بالإسكندرية التضامن الكامل مع محافظات القناة بورسعيد والسويس والإسماعيلية، داعية الشعب المصرى إلى الخروج اليوم إلى الميادين وكل المحافظات لإسقاط النظام والقصاص لكل الشهداء وتطهير وزارة الداخلية ومحاكمة رئيس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وتشكيل حكومة وطنية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أكد إيهاب القسطاوى، منسق عام حركة تغيير بالإسكندرية، فى بيان أصدرته الحركة اليوم، أن خطاب الرئيس تسبب فى حالة من الغضب بين قطاعات كبيرة من جموع الشعب المصرى بمختلف توجهاته الاجتماعية و الثقافية والسياسية، كما دعا البيان كافة الفصائل السياسية إلى مقاطعة الحوار المزمع مع الرئيس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*خرج ظهر اليوم أعضاء التيار الشعبى بمحافظة قنا فى مسيرة جابت شوارع مدينة قنا، تضامناً مع أهالى محافظات القناة، وإحياء لذكرى 28 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*تقدمت مجموعات "البلاك بلوك" مسيرة لثوار الشرقية التى انطلقت من مسجد الفتح المجاور لمنزل الرئيس مرسى، عقب أداء صلاتى الظهر والغائب على أرواح الشهداء، لإحياء ذكرى 28 يناير والتنديد بممارسات الداخلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أصدرت قيادات الجيش الثالث بيانا، وتم توزيعه على المواطنين منذ قليل بشوارع السويس، تقدم من خلاله الشكر لمحافظة السويس والتعاون مع قوات الجيش لضبط الخارجين عن القانون، معلنين أنهم حددوا أرقام " 3671962 – 3682800 " لتكون أرقاما "ساخنة وطوارئ" للجيش لتلقى أى بلاغات عن أى عمليات تخريب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*دعا حزب مصر القوية ببور سعيد، كل الأحزاب والقوى السياسية والشخصيات العامة بالمحافظة لاجتماع طارئ غدا فى تمام 5 مساء بمقر الحزب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو المنوفية يقطعون الطريق الزراعى ويمنعون موظفى منوف من العمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أكد عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر، أن الجبهة لا ترفض الحوار، وأنهم مع الحوار الجاد الذى يفيد الناس ويفيد الوطن،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أعلن الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور، رفض جبهة الإنقاذ دعوة الحوار التى أطلقها الرئيس محمد مرسى وقال إن معالجة بذور المشكلة أهم من معالجة الظواهر*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *أكد حمدين صباحى، القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، أن الجبهة توافق على الحوار شرط أن يوافق الرئيس على شروط الجبهة لبدء الحوار.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *أكد عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر، أن الجبهة لا ترفض الحوار، وأنهم مع الحوار الجاد الذى يفيد الناس ويفيد الوطن،*



*أبو الغار: نرفض دعوة "مرسى" للحوار الوطنى*
*كل واحد بقى يختار القرار اللى يعجبه :smil16::999:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*"الإخوان"تعليقاً على رفض"الإنقاذ" للحوار: لن نستجيب لأى استفزاز  *
*على الاقل عرفت القرار اللى وصل للرياسه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرون وشباب "بلاك بلوك" يحاولون اقتحام مبنى نيابة الزقازيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*قال الدكتور السيد البدوى رئيس حزب الوفد، "إننا جميعا فى جبهة الإنقاذ نرفض الدعوة لحوار الرئيس اليوم كسابقة لجبهة الإنقاذ التى أعلنت أكثر من مرة عن مطالب أساسية كشرط للحوار، ولكن لن نستمع لأى إجابة، ولذلك قررنا ألا نشارك فى حوار دون أجندة محددة له".
يا مثبت العقل يا ررررب ...........!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أعلن عمال النظافة بمدينة أسيوط إضرابهم عن العمل للمطالبة بالتثبيت وتحسين الأجور، وقاموا بالتظاهر أمام ديوان عام المحافظة، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات منها "مظلومين مظلومين ومن التثبيت محرومين.. عايزين حقوقنا".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*قائد الجيش الثانى: هدفنا استعادة الأمن وأناشد الشرفاء عدم خرق الحظر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*"الحرية والعدالة" لـ"الإنقاذ": لستم جبهة "الإنقاذ" ولكن"الخراب"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أكد مصدر رسمى مسئول بشركة ميناء القاهرة الجوى، أنه تقرر صرف كافة العاملين بهيئة الميناء اليوم الاثنين، فى الثانية والنصف عصرا، بسبب الأحداث التى تمر بها البلاد حالياً من جراء المظاهرات والاعتصامات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أصدر مركز الحرية لحقوق الإنسان بالقليوبية برئاسة محمود عبد العزيز بيانا أعلن فيه رفضه لخطاب الرئيس وما احتواه، ورفض تطبيق قانون الطوارئ وحظر التجوال على محافظات القناة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*القوى الثورية تقطع الطريق فوق كوبرى الزقازيق العلوى*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الموندو: فرض مرسى حالة الطوارئ سيزيد الأمر سوءا من جهة المعارضة

أبرزت الصحف الإسبانية اليوم، قرارات الرئيس المصرى محمد مرسى من فرض حالة الطوارئ، فى 3 مدن بورسعيد والإسماعيلية والسويس، حيث تم تسجيل أكثر الأحداث دموية خلال الـ 72 ساعة الماضيين، وتم فرض حظر التجول لمدة 30 يوما وتمتد من الساعة التاسعة مساء حتى السادسة صباحا.*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*
  كتب:  دينا الحسيني حاصر منذ قليل عدد كبير من ضباط مديرية أمن  الإسكندرية مبني المديرية بمنطقة سموحة، وقطعوا الطريق وسيطروا على أبواب  المديرية ومنعوا الدخول إليها. وطالبوا مديرالأمن، اللواء عبدالموجود لطفي،  بترك المديرية كما طالبوا قيادات المديرية بمغادرتها ليعلنوا سيطرتهم علي  المديرية، اعتراضاً من الضباط علي قرار وزير الداخلية بتجريدهم من السلاح  في المأموريات التي يستخدم فيها العنف من قبل المدنيين، واعتراضاً علي مقتل  عدد كبير من الضباط خلال الفترة الماضية في اشتباكات مع الأهالي، وذلك  لعدم تسليح الضابط بالسلاح الميري أو الشخصي.*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*هدد  المسئولون عن المنصة المقامة في ميدان التحرير، باقتحام محطة مترو  السادات، وهدم الجدار الخرساني في شارع الشيخ ريحان، واقتحام مبنى محافظة  القاهرة لإعلان ما أسموه بـ"استقلال المحافظة".

وقالت المنصة،  إن ذلك يأتي ردًا على ما أسموه بالتعامل العنيف لوزارة الداخلية مع  المتظاهرين، ورفضًا لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي الأخيرة، الخاصة بفرض حالة  الطوارئ
في مدن قناة السويس الثلاث (بورسعيد- الإسماعيلية- السويس) والتهديد بالمزيد من
الإجراءات.
*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*
	كثفت أجهزة الأمن بالقاهرة من تواجدها أعلى الكوبرى الدائرى بمنطقة المعادى بعد ترددت أنباء عن قيام عدد من نشطاء البلاك بوك بقطعه

	كانت معلومات قد وردت للواء أحمد عبدالباقى، نائب مدير أمن القاهرة،   باعتزام مجموعة من شباب "البلاك بوك" بقطع الطريق الدائرى استمرارًا فى   الاحتجاجات وأعمال الشغب.

	وعلى الفور، أمر بتوجيه رجال الأمن بإشراف العميد أيمن الصعيدى، مأمور قسم   شرطة مصر القديمة، تحسبًا لقيامهم بقطع الطريق، وتم تكثيف الوجودالأمنى   بطول الطريق الدائرى بالاشتراك مع الإدارة العامة للمرور الذين يقومون   بتسيير حركة المرور.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*قال المهندس محمد سامى رئيس حزب الكرامة، إن اجتماع جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى عصر اليوم الاثنين، هو من أفضل الاجتماعات التى عقدتها الجبهة، حيث كان هناك إجماع ساحق من كل الشخصيات على رفض الحوار،*
*جايز..!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أقام الدكتور سمير صبرى المحامى دعوى مستعجلة أمام القضاء الإدارى ضد الدكتور محمد مرسى يطلب فيها الحكم بصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ القرار الصادر من الدكتور محمد مرسى بإعلان حالة الطوارئ على مدن بور سعيد والسويس والإسماعيلية لمدة 30 يوما لعدم دستورية هذا القرار ولمخالفته الصارخة للمادة 148 من الدستور "الباطل".*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*عاااجل الان 

انباء عن انه في هذه اللحظات يوزع سلاح و دولارات علنا في شوارع بورسعيد  لتخريب المدينة من قبل ميليشيات. منظمة تتبع من سنذكر اسماءهم , بعد ان تم  نقل جبهة التخريب من القاهرة و الأسكندرية إلى مدن القناة لاعطاء المبرر  لقوى خارجية لبسط سيطرتها على مصر بحجة تأمين مصالحها لمرور سفنها في قناة  السويس.

1) سيارة ربع نقل حمراء (ط ع ل 8829) تقوم بتوريد بلطجية لمحيط قسم العرب لاقتحامه.
2) سيارة شيروكي زيتي ملاكي بورسعيد وقفت وراء فرن "عثمان" الساعة السادسة مساء اليوم قامت بتوزيع سلاح ناري على بلطجية.
3) سيارة بيجو 504 قرنفلي رقم 6233 ملاكي بورسعيد تقوم بانزال بلطجية مسلحين خلف جمعية الشبان المسلمين.
4) سيارة بيجو ذهبية اللون (ط ع ب 6296) تقوم بنفس العمل انزال بلطجية خلف جمعية الشبان المسلمين
5) المواطن محمد عبد الحكيم - يسكن في شارع الزقازيق و الثلاثيني - كان  يصور احداث الهجوم على قسم العرب .. صعد الى منزله 50 بلطجي و كسروا  محتويات المنزل و سرقوا الكاميرا و اللاب توب الخاص به.
6)كشك وراء معهد الحاسب الالي بطلق على نفسه - البسلة السويسي - هذا الكشك مركز لتوزيع الاسلحة و ادارة العمليات و الاقتحامات.
7) كل بلطجي يقبض 300 دولار تحت الحساب - و يقوم البلطجية باستبدال الدولا بـ5 جنيهات مصرية حتى يستطيعوا الصرف منها على انفسهم.
الهدف ضرب اماكن معينة داخل بورسعيد و تصويرها - و على قدر التصوير و جودته يكون مبلغ المكافأة مجزي - وكله بالدولار مافيش وقت.
9) حاول البلطجية اقتحام قسم المناخ و فشلوا - اتجهوا الى قسم العرب و  مازالوا يقومون بمحاولات مضنية لاقتحامه بقيادة طارق عسران و عائلته (محكوم  بالاعدام و هارب) - محمد
قوطة الشيطان و عائلته (محكوم بالاعدام و هارب) - محسن القص و عائلته - المانجة شلبي الذي اصيب بطلق ناري في قدمه.
10) يحاول البلطجية اقتحام قسم الزهور و الضواحي ايضا.
​المصدر فيس بوك*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*نشبت مشادات كلامية بين عدد من الشباب عقب اجتماع جبهة الإنقاذ بمقر حزب الوفد، بسبب رغبتهم فى الدخول إلى الاجتماع والتحدث مع قيادات الجبهة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*بدء الحشد لمسيرة إلى "الشورى" أمام مسجد السيدة زينب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تطالب بإقالة وزير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أصدرت الغرفة التجارية بالسويس بياناً منذ قليل بعد اجتماع طارئ عقدوه اليوم يرفضون قراراً حظر التجوال الذى أصدر الدكتور محمد مرسى ويؤكدون عدم الالتزام به.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*ارتباك فى سيناء بسبب قرار حظر التجول بمدن القناة
   ظهرت بعد ظهر اليوم الاثنين، آثار معاناة أهالى شمال سيناء، من قرار حظر التجول الذى فرضه الرئيس محمد مرسى على مدن القناة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*"الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر" بالإسكندرية: رحيل النظام الجمعة القادم 

أعلنت الجبهة الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر، رفضها لخطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى وأعلنت تضامنها مع المتظاهرين ومطالبهم فى كل أنحاء مصر ودعت الجبهة جموع الشعب المصرى إلى النزول اليوم 28 يناير فى ذكرى جمعة الغضب، للتصدى للتهديدات والنزول يوم الجمعة القادم باعتبارها جمعة الغضب والرحيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*كشف مصدر داخل اجتماع جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أن الجبهة تجاهلت خلال اجتماعها الذى عقدته اليوم فى مقر حزب الوفد، الحديث عن مبادرة الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيس حزب مصر القوية الذى طرحه بالأمس بشأن حوار بين الدكتور محمد مرسى وخيرت الشاطر ومحمد سعد الكتاتنى وحمدين صباحى ومحمد البرادعى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*مظاهرات غاضبة بالإسكندرية بسبب خطاب الرئيس وتأييداً لـ"جبهة الإنقاذ"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*"الإنقاذ الوطنى" تحمل الرئيس دماء الشهداء والمصابين وتدعو لمليونية*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يناير 2013)

> *"الإنقاذ الوطنى" تحمل الرئيس دماء الشهداء والمصابين وتدعو لمليونية*


*انتوا لسه هتدعوا لمليونية يا راجل روحوا هاتوهم من قفاهم واعلنوا انقلاب شعبى وخلصونا بقة 

هما 7 قيادات للاخوان " بدعدع والشاطر والكتاتنى والعريان والبلتاجى وصفوت حجازى " اقبضوا عليهم والخرفان اللى تحت مبيتحركوش منغير اوامر البقر اللى فوق *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*"البلاك بلوك" تنتشر على "قصر النيل".. والأمن يكثف إطلاق القنابل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*"الصحة": 6 وفيات و519 إصابة فى اشتباكات أمس ببورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أصيب الملازم أول محمد على يلماز ضابط بالعمليات الخاصة، بطلق خرطوش أثناء قيامه خدمة بمنطقة قصر النيل فى أحداث الأمس وتم نقله إلى مستشفى الشرطة بمدينة نصر لإسعافه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*ألقت مباحث عابدين القبض على عاطل، لقيامه بمساعدة آخرين هاربين بإطلاق النار بصورة عشوائية بمنطقة أرض شريف وإتلاف وسرقة 5 محال ومقهى، واستولوا على مبلغ 10 آلاف جنيه من مواطن بالإكراه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*رغم الطقس غير المستقر وهطول الأمطار على مراكز بنى سويف السبع، ما زال العشرات من المطالبين بتوفير فرص عمل يقفون أمام مبنى ديوان عام المحافظة، فى انتظار المحافظ المستشار ماهر بيبرس عند مغادرته المبنى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*لافتات بالسويس ضد الرئيس وقرارات الحظر والطوارئ

انتشر عدد كبير من اللافتات بميدان الأربعين بالسويس، الرافضة لقرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى مدون عليها "هدية شعب السويس 30 سنة اختصرنا 30 سنة طوارئ فى 30 يوم ابسط يا عم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*مسيرات للقوى الثورية بالمنوفية تطالب بإسقاط النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*قام مجموعة من المتظاهرين المحتشدين أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم المشاركون فى إحياء ذكرى 28 يناير بقطع طريق الكورنيش وغلق الطريق بالكامل فى المسيرة التى تتجه حاليا من القائد إبراهيم إلى منطقة سيدى جابر (المحطة).*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*"العربية لحقوق الإنسان" تناشد "الصحة" توفير مخزون كاف من الدم لبورسعيد

قالت المنظمة العربية لحقوق الإنسان فى بيان لها اليوم الاثنين، إنها تلقت استغاثات عاجلة من محافظة بورسعيد بشأن النقص فى مخزون الدم بالمستشفيات الرئيسية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*رئيس مترو الأنفاق: اقتحام محطة ثكنات المعادى من قبل المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أمر المستشار محمد النويشى رئيس نيابة الدخيلة إخلاء سبيل النقيب أحمد رشدى الضابط بإدارة البحث الجنائى بالإسكندرية بضمان وظيفته، إثر قيامه بإطلاق عيار نارى على مسجل خطر ما أدى إلى وفاته،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الالآف يشيعون جنازة 6 قتلي ببورسعيد ويهتفون ضد الإخوان 

 شيع الالآف بمدينة بورسعيد جنازة 6 قتلي في اشتباكات أمس من مسجدي الرحمة ومريم وسادت الجنازة حالة من التوتر جراء قيام مدرعتين للشرطة بتحطيم سيارتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أكدت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى والأحزاب المدنية والحركات الثورية بالسويس رفضها محاولات زرع الفتن بينها وبين قوات الجيش.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*رفعت السعيد: سندعو لمسيرات حاشدة للمطالبة بانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*مسيراااات السيده زينب والاسكندريه مسيرااات رهيييييبه 
للمتابعه ...على قناة الاون تى فى *
*ياااااااااااااااااااااا رب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*يتعالى الهتاف الان بيسقط يسقط محمد مرسى
يسقط يسقط الاخوان 
تحيااا مصر ..تحيااا مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

* يااا ريت يا محمد يا مرسى تفتح التليفزيون لو معتبرتهوش حرااام أو حتى خد اذن من سيدك المرشد 
وشوووووووف مسيرة السيده زينب ومسيرة اسكندريه واتأكد بنفسك أنهم لا بلطجيه ولا مأجورين دول الافات من اطياف الشعب ومن كل الاعمار والانتمائات كلها بتطالب باسقاط نظامك وبتنحيك عن الحكم وأنت فى يوم وعدتنا أنك هتنزل على رغبة الشعب لو طلب منك كده
ممكن لمره واحده فى حياااتك تنفذ وعدك .....ممكن؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الان تتساقط قنابل الغاز بغزااااااااره وبعنف على متظاهرين كوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*ﺃﺭﺗﻔﺎﻉ ﺣﺪﺓ ﺍﻻ‌ﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻻ‌ﻥ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ ﻭ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻻ‌ﻣﻦ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺤﻴﻂ ﻗﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﺑﺒﻮﺭﺳﻌﻴﺪ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*وكأن الامن فقد عقله ..!!
مطارادات عنيفه للمتظاهرين عند كورنيش النيل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرون يحاولون إسقاط الجدار الخراسانى بـ"قصر العينى"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*النار تشتعل بأحد أجزاء قسم العرب الأن وسط تبادل كثيف لإطلاق الرصاص الحي بين الشرطة ومجهولين*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*عاجل .. الجيش المصري يؤكد أن منحه "الضبطية القضائية" لن تدفعه للصدام مع الشعب
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة القائد ابراهيم ..



​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الاشتباكات ما زالت عنيفه فى محيط قصر النيل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*هتف مئات المتظاهرين المشاركين فى مسيرة السيدة زينب المتجهة لمجلس الشورى "يا مرسى يا أبو صباع مابنجيش بلوى دراع"، كما ردد المتظاهرون عددا من الهتافات التى تؤكد على رغبتهم فى التغيير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الإخوان المسلمين بالإسكندرية: الإعلام يروج للبلطجية ويمنحهم لقب ثوار
معقوله مُغيبييين للدرجه دى !!!!!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*
الآحزاب التى وافقت على الحوار الوطنى مع مؤسسه الرئاسة حتى الان

1- حزب الحريه والعداله (حزب الرئيس)
2- حزب النور (السلفى)
3- حزب البناء والتنميه (السلفى)
4- حزب الوسط (ذو المرجعيه الاسلاميه)
5- حزب الاصاله (السلفى )
6- حزب مصر القويه (ذو المرجعيه الاسلاميه)
7- حزب غد الثوره (ايمن نور)
8- حزب التحرير (السلفى )
9- حزب الوطن (السلفى )

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*قوات الامن تبنى جدار عازل جديد بصوره سريعه باتجاه القصر العينى قبل وصول المسيره الحاشده الاتيه من  السيده زينب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*وافق مجلس الشورى بشكل نهائى على قرار رئيس الجمهورية بفرض حالة الطوارئ لمدة 30 يوما، بمحافظات السويس والإسماعلية وبورسعيد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*شباب 6إبريل "الجبهة" يرتدون دروعاً بلاستيكية سوداء فى مسيرة "الشورى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*كمال خليل فى مسيرة "الشورى": يسقط يسقط حكم الرشد 

انضم منذ قليل القيادى العمالى كمال خليل مؤسس حزب العمال والفلاحين تحت التأسيس، للمتظاهرين المحتشدين أمام مسجد السيدة زينب للتوجه فى مسيرة إلى مجلس الشورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*ازدادت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع كورنيش النيل، بعد أن قامت مجموعة من "البلاك بلوك" و"وايت إير" بدعم المتظاهرين لمهاجمة قوات الأمن بالحجارة والشماريخ.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*"الشورى" يوافق نهائياً على قانون إشراك الجيش بحفظ الأمن وتأمين المنشآت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*يعلو الهتاف الان فى مسيرة السيده زينب ب
ارحل يعنى أمشى يااالللى مبتفهمششششششششششششششششى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أعلن المهندس حسين زكريا رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية عن إلغاء 15 قطارا تتوجه من القاهرة إلى مدن القناة والعكس، تنفيذا لقرار حظر التجوال بهذه المدن من التاسعة مساء حتى السادسة صباحا،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الجيش الثانى يوافق على فتح ممر آمن للسيناويين إلى الإسماعيلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة ضخمة يشارك بها آلاف المتظاهرين بكورنيش الاسكندرية في إتجاههم إلى سيدي جابر ٬ والهتاف: الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*  	دهست مصفحات للأمن المركزي 3 من  المتظاهرين تحت عجلاتها أمام الشارع  المؤدي للسفارة الأمريكية على كورنيش  النيل، ولم يتم التأكد بعد من نوعية  الإصابات أو وقوع قتلى، ونقلت سيارات  الإسعاف المتظاهرين إلى المستشفى.
*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*  	استقبلت محافظة بورسعيد اليوم 3  جثامين من الإسماعيلية، كان أصحابها  يتلقون العلاج بمستشفياتها، ولقوا  حتفهم متأثرين بجراحهم التى أصيبوا بها  خلال الأحداث الأخيرة الدامية التى  شهدتها مدينة بورسعيد عقب قرار محكمة  جنايات بورسعيد إحالة 21 متهما فى  القضية المعروفة إعلاميا باسم "مذبحة  بورسعيد" إلى فضيلة مفتى الديار  المصرية، ليرتفع بذلك عدد القتلى إلى 40  شخصا، فيما تجاوز عدد المصابين  الألف مصاب.

	ويشهد الشارع البورسعيدى حاليا حالة غليان وغضب واحتقان غير مسبوقة،   تتخللها مسيرات غاضبة تؤدى إلى وقوع مناوشات بين عناصر الشرطة والمتظاهرين   الذين يقومون بإشعال النيران فى إطارات السيارات، واستخدام زجاجات   المولوتوف فى مهاجمة قوات الأمن.*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

المصري اليوم
عاجل: متظاهرون يستولون على مدرعة أثناء الاشتباكات على الكورنيش ويتوجهون بها ناحية كوبري قصر النيل​​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

عاجل: عن شهود عيان في شارع حسين حجازي: يتم الآن تكسير رخام مصلحة الضرائب و تجميعه لمهاجمة المتظاهرين حال وصولهم الشوري​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

محمد صلاح مراسل سى بى سى من كورنيش النيل:أنباء بين المتظاهرين عن محاولة قوات الأمن لمحاصرتهم بين الجانبين​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

سعادة الرئيس هابهدل جنابك وأذل اللي جابك وهيكون عذابك دا فوق الاحتمال وأمرمط سعادتك وأهزأ سيادتك وأخللي كرامتك في حالة هزال​احمد فؤاد نجم​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

مظهر شاهين لـ"الإخوان": ما أروع أن تطبقوا الشريعة على طريقة "دوللي شاهين"​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2013)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل


 البلاك بلوك يقوم ياشعال النار في مبني محافظة الدقهلية

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2013)

*انباء عن إصابة أحمد حرارة أثناء اشتباكات الكورنيش*
​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*مئات المتظاهرين يقتحمون محطة سيدى جابر و يقطعون خط السكة الحديد*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يناير 2013)

> *انباء عن إصابة أحمد حرارة أثناء اشتباكات الكورنيش*


*تااااااااااااااااانى حرام عليكوا بقة سيبوا الراجل فى حاله *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *تااااااااااااااااانى حرام عليكوا بقة سيبوا الراجل فى حاله *


*انا حاسس اني اي احداث هو متصابش فيها التاريخ مش هيعتمدها 
اتصاب برش خرطوش بس مش خطر وهو في المستشفي دلوقتي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2013)

*عن صفحه 
كلنا البلاك بلوك ·*


* عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل 
 لكل مصري شريف وغيور على امته وبلاده 
 قائمة الخطف و الاغتيالات والتي نحاول قدر جهودنا تنفيذها من اليوم 
 بالسطو العاجل على منازلهم والتمثيل باهلهم وذويهم 
 وهذا هو القصاص العادل
 1- مرشد العار
 2- مرسي الطرطور 
 3- السيسي السيكة 
 4- وزير الداخلية 
 5- العريان 
 6- الشاطر
 7 - البلتاجي 
 8 - حجازي
*
​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عن صفحه
> كلنا البلاك بلوك ·*
> 
> 
> ...



فى واحد سُهن كدة بيطلع باسم حزب الحرية فى شبة من العريان 
يريد الاضافة له:t31:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2013)

*الشيخ حنفي عمران ، إمام وخطيب مسجد الــرحــمــه بــ الجيزه :
 أغلبية اعضاء جماعة (البلاك بلوق) من النصارى، و العلمانيين، و كذلك  الشيعه الذين جاؤوا من لبنان عبر غزه و مروا من الأنفاق على انهم مجاهدون
 و قد رصدت الشرطه بعض أحاديثهم التي تمت بــالــلـغـه الفارسيه *


*من صفحه 
*
*إئتلاف شباب السلفيين المصريين‏*
​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

*تم تسليم عميد الامن المركزي و الظابط مقابل الافراج عن 6 بنات و 8 اولاد اتمسكوا النهاردة - تمت عملية التبادل و الشباب رجعوا ع الميدان
عاش رجالة المقاومة المصرية*

*منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*



​​

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*حبس 4 من بلاك بلوك وإخلاء سبيل 16 متهماً فى أحداث الشغب بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

* متظاهرون يحتشدون بـ "الأربعين" ويهتفون ضد مرسى وحظر التجوال

"يا مرسى قول لبديع الساويسة مش للبيع.. يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" بهذه الهتافات احتشد المئات من المتظاهرين من القوى السياسية المدنية وشباب الثورة منذ قليل بميدان الأربعين بالسويس،*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *تااااااااااااااااانى حرام عليكوا بقة سيبوا الراجل فى حاله *



*حرام عليهم دول معتمدينه هوا*

*مش كفايه عينيه الي راحت*!

*صلواتي لاجله عشان يكون محمي...ربنا يستر عليه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*وصل منذ قليل موكب رئيس الوزراء الدكتور هشام قنديل ودخل من بوابة 4 من ديوان قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

عاجل الان ومؤكد رسميا
اعلن ظابط امن مركزى انشقاقه عن القوات الخاصة بتامين مبنى مجلس الشورى بعد دهس اثنين من المتظاهرين امام المجلس وقام بتسليم نفسه ومدرعته العسكرية للمتظاهرين وطالبهم بحمايته
واعلن انه مبنى المجلس من الداخل خالى تماما من القوات​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يشعلون النيران فى مدرعة ثانية ويحتجزون الضابط المختطف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*اﻷمن يكثف إطلاق الغاز بقصر العينى والمتظاهرون يفرون للتحرير*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

عاجل .. احمد حرارة: حدثنا الضباط وقلنا لهم لا نريد الاحتكاك بكم وتركونا نمر وبمجرد مرورنا عملوا علينا كماشة ودهسوا منا شخصين​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

عااااااااااااااااااااا جل
أصيب أحمد حرارة بخرطوش أثناء الاشتباكات، وتم نقله بواسطه بعض المتظاهرين لإسعافه، وقال أن إصابته لن تثنيه عن التظاهر ضد النظام القمعي الذي لا يزال يستخدم الداخلية كأداة بطش.​​


​​
أ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2013)

*البلاك بلوك ابتدي يهرتل 

*************

**عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل 
 الى شعبنا المصري العظيم 
 كل واحد جارة ضابط شرطة ورتبه في الداخلية يدخل حالا يزني باهله*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*سادت حالة من الفوضى داخل محطة مترو السادات، عقب تجمهر المتظاهرين داخل المحطة، وانسحاب الأمن مما أدى إلى إغلاق الموظفين شبابيك صرف التذاكر.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *البلاك بلوك ابتدي يهرتل
> 
> *************
> 
> ...



*احتمال* يكون هاكر او لجان الكترونيه او شغل اخوان مسلمين

حد عارف؟؟؟دي انترنت يابا و مالهاش كبير اساسا!​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

اللواء أسامة إسماعيل مساعد وزير الداخلية للعلاقات العامة والاعلام:مندسون بين المتظاهرين استولوا على مدرعتين للامن المركزى ​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

اللواء أسامة إسماعيل:المندسون قاموا بعملية دهس لمتظاهرين عقب استلائهم على مدرعتين متجهين إلى ميدان التحرير​زى موضوع ماسبيرو​مش اد حماية الحاجة متركبوهاش​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

*بورسعيد بتقولك .. الحظر ده عند ...

*



​​
أ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *البلاك بلوك ابتدي يهرتل
> 
> *************
> 
> ...



*لا يا عياد دى اكيد مجرد محاوله لتشويه صورتهم وعلشان الشعب يرفض يتعاون معاهم*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

اللواء أسامة إسماعيل مساعد وزير الداخلية:الاعتداء على عميد للأمن المركزى لجأ لأحد الفنادق..ونقله إلى مستشفى الشرطة بعد اصابته باصابات بالغة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الداخلية: إصابة 120 رجل شرطة بينهم 19 بخرطوش فى اشتباكات التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أحمد حرارة ينفى إصابته بخرطوش خلال اشتباكات التحرير*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

​​​​​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*إسكندرية الآن : المتظاهرون يقطعون شريط القطار بمحطة سيدي جابر*​*






*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

*قطع طريق محطه قطار سيدى جابر !!!!!*



​​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الصحة: 7 قتلى و618 مصاباً خلال اشتباكات أمس واليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*تجددت منذ قليل الاشتباكات أمام مبنى ديوان عام محافظة الشرقية بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، قام خلالها الأمن بإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين بعد قيام مندسين بقذف الشرطة بالطوب والحجارة وترددت أنباء عن وقوع إصابات بينهما.*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااجل
إشعال النيران في مدرعة ثالثة تابعة للداخلية في ''لاظوغلي''

عااااااااااااش*



​​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*على مسئولية إذاعة منصة التحرير: مُتظاهرو المحلة يأسرون مدير أمن الغربية
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*مصدر من داخل الاخوان سيتم اقتحام مساجد فى معظم المحافظات من بلطجية ملثمه فى زى البلاك بلوك تابعه للاخوان تم التنسيق معهم امس حتى يصورو للناس ان المتظاهرين ضد الدين والشريعه وضد الاسلام ويحلل دمائهم...

والبلاك بلوك تعلن انها لن تكون ملثمة الفترة القادمه لكشف مخطط الاخوان*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

*فعلا الحظر شغال في بورسعيد

*



​​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

*المدينة الثائرة تنتفض .. هتافات "ارحل" تعلو شوراع الاسكندرية
صورة من ميدان سيدي جابر الان!
*



​​
​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يناير 2013)

> *على مسئولية إذاعة منصة التحرير: مُتظاهرو المحلة يأسرون مدير أمن الغربية*


*هو سؤال رفيع

هو مدير امن الغربية اصلا بيبقى فى المحلة ولا طنطا؟*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

#*رصد* | ​#*مصر* | عاجل | الآلاف من أهالي ​#*السويس* يخرقون حظر التجوال رسميا بالخروج بمسيره بشوارع السويس الآن​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 يناير 2013)

يا  عينى عليك يا جُرسىِ فضحت نفسك كالعادة


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*البلاك بلوك تعلن عن مسؤوليتهم عن إضرام النيران بمدرعتي الأمن المركزي
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو سؤال رفيع
> 
> هو مدير امن الغربية اصلا بيبقى فى المحلة ولا طنطا؟*



*رسميا فى طنطا ..... عمليا فى المناطق الساخنة لاتخاذ القرار حسب الرؤية للواقع*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

أدهم رشدي      
 	 	تجددت الاشتباكات بمحيط قصر النيل، بعدما رجع   المتظاهرون إلى مدخل كورنيش  النيل، و الذي نتج عنه استخدام طلقات الخرطوش   من جانب الأمن المركزي، و  الذي سقط على إثرها  العديد من المتظاهرين،   وكانت أغلب الإصابات في الوجه.
     	علي جانب آخر، تتزايد أعداد المتظاهرين، نتيجة انضمام بعض المتظاهرين في الميدان إلى الاشتباكات في قصر النيل.
	والجدير بالذكر، أنه  وصلت القنابل المسيلة للدموع إلى أعلى كوبري قصر    النيل، مما أدى إلى تزايد حالات الاختناق نتيجة كثافة الدخان .


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

أكد الأطباء بمستشفى قصر الدوبارة   الميداني عن تلقيهم 54 مصابًا منذ ساعة وحتى الآن، مشيرين إلى أن الإصابات   غالبيتها عبارة عن خرطوش واختناقات بسبب الغاز وكدمات نتيجة التدافع.

وفى السياق نفسه تتواصل الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بميدان   سيمون بوليفار فيما تواجد أكثر من 15 سيارة إسعاف بجوار مسجدعمر مكرم   لإسعاف المصابينونقلالحالات الحرجة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5Vw2IOYMSxI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير عن تنظيم مليونية الجمعة القادمة تحت اسم "جمعة الخلاص"، على أن يخرج المتظاهرون فى 4 مسيرات تنطلق من ميدان مصطفى محمود ودوران شبرا إلى ميدان التحرير،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*حضر منذ قليل كل من الكابتن طاهر أبو زيد، والكاتب الصحفى نصر القفاص إلى ميدان التحرير لدعم المتظاهرين المتواجدين فى الميدان،*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

أعلن  مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى بوزارة  الداخلية ارتفاع عدد مصابي الشرطة جراء  الاشتباكات الدائرة مع المتظاهرين  على مدار اليوم بكوبري قصر النيل ومحيطه  إلى 120 مصابًا من بينهم 20  مصابًا بالخرطوش والرصاص الحي.

وأوضح المصدر الأمني أن المصابين شملوا 17 ضابطًا من بينهم 3 مصابين   بالخرطوش و5 أفراد شرطة مصابين جميعهم بالخرطوش، و98 مجندًا من بينهم 11   مجندًا بالخرطوش وأخر بالرصاص الحي بينما تراوحت بقية الإصابات بين الحروق   والكدمات المتفرقة بالجسم.

وقال المصدر الأمني: "إن قوات الأمن مازالت تتحلى بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس في   تعاملها مع المتظاهرين  رغم الاعتداءات غير المسبوقة والمتصاعدة من قبل   بعض مثيري الشغب على  القوات بالحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة والخرطوش   حيث تقوم القوات  باستخدام قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع فقط بين الحين  والآخر  بما يضمن ابتعاد  تلك العناصر المشاغبة عن المنشآت المهمة والحيوية   والممتلكات العامة والخاصة لضمان عدم الإضرار بها".


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*بور سعيد الان مع بدأ حظر التجوال :
 بالامس كان الهتاف"بور سعيد بتقول لك...الحظر ده عند أمك"
 واليوم الهتاف : " بورسعيد حرقاك...لأنها معلمه علي قفاك "*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*بورسعيد الان تنتفض احتفالا بقرار حظر التجول...

والهتاف يا مرسي يا لسعة الساعة عدت 9........

حظر مييين ؟؟ دا احنا بتوع 56 .............*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*   	   	تقدمت الجبهة  السلفية والمركز الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات ببلاغ للنائب  العام يتهم  شخصيات سياسية وكنسية ورجال أعمال أعضاء سابقين بالحزب الوطني  المنحل بدعم  وتشكيل جماعة البلاك بلوك.  	وقال خالد المصري، الأمين العام للمركز  الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات وعضو  الجبهة السلفية، لـ"الوطن" إنه تقدم ببلاغ  مساء اليوم الاثنين يطالب فيه  باستدعاء حمدين صباحي، عضو جبهة الإنقاذ  للاستماع لأقواله عن علاقته بجماعة  البلاك بلوك، لا سيما وأن مؤسسها شريف  الصيرفي، هو مدير حملة حمدين صباحي  في مدينة المحلة الكبرى.  	وأضاف  المصري: إن البلاغ قدم للنائب العام شخصيا، ويتضمن قائمة من الأسماء  أهمها  القمص متياس نصر، راعي كنسية مار مرقس بعزبة النخل، وسليمان عامر،  رجل  الأعمال، عضو الحزب الوطني السابق، والمذيعة دينا عبدالفتاح، مقدمة  برنامج  الشعب يريد على قناة التحرير ومعد البرنامج، موضحا أن الاتهام يتضمن   أسماء وصور لأعضاء البلاك بلوك قبل ارتداء أقنعتهم وبعد ارتدائها،   فيديوهات لإعداد جماعة البلاك بلوك قنابل المولوتوف واستخدامهم الأسلحة في   عمليات التخريب.  	وطالب المصري في بلاغه توجيه تهم للمتهمين أهمها:  "إنشاء تشكيل عصابي  مسلح، وإثارة الراي العام والفوضى وأعمال النهب  والسرقة، وحرق مؤسسات  الدولة ومقرات الأحزاب، خاصة مقرات حزب الحرية  والعدالة وموقع إخوان أون  لاين ومقر جريدة الحرية والعدالة، وحرق محلات  التوحيد والنور، وقطع السكك  الحديدية وتعطيل مترو الأنفاق، والسيطرة على  وحدة الإذاعة الخاصة به،  وزعزعة الأمن الوطني والقومي وإثارة البلبلة  والفوضى في البلاد.  	   	الوطن*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

تعرض الناشط السياسى الدكتور أحمد حرارة القيادى بحزب   الدستور، لإصابة  بجرح سطحى فى رأسة ببلية خرطوش، على أثر تواجدة فى منطقة   الاشتباكات بين  قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بمحيط ميدان التحرير.
 وأكد حرارة فى تصريحات لوكالة أنباء أونا أنه علم أن المردعة كانت على وشك أن تدهسة، إلا أن أحد الأشخاص دفعة على الرصيف بعيدا عنها.
 جدير بالذكر أن حرارة فقد إحدى عينية فى 28 يناير 2011 فى جمعة الغضب، وفقد عيناه الأخرى فى 19 نوفمبر 2011 فى أحداث محمد محمود.


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*   	   	أصيب اللواء  محمد توفيق الشاذلى، مدير أمن كفر الشيخ، بأزمة قلبية شديدة  داخل مكتبه،  مساء اليوم الاثنين، وتم نقلة بسيارة إسعاف مجهزة إلى مستشفى  الشرطة  بالعجوزة.  	   	يأتى ذلك  فى الوقت الذى تشهد خلاله محافظة كفر الشيخ  اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن  والمتظاهرين، أسفرت حتى الآن عن إصابة 9 من  المتظاهرين و4 من أفراد قوات  الأمن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*مراسل اليوم السابع : كل الشعب السويسي في الشارع الاطفال والشيوخ والعجائز والرجال والنسا في مشهد لم يتكرر سوي في يوم تنحي مبارك*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

إبراهيم الصياد:اسناد أحداث بورسعيد للطرف الثالث أكاذيب..وقناصة الداخلية هى من قتلت المتظاهرين الأبرياء​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## V mary (28 يناير 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


>



أكيد دة اللقاء مع أحزاب المعارضة 
قال واحنا كنا ظلامة  
معلش إحنا اسفين ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*شباب السويس يكسرون حظر التجوال ويستمرون فى التظاهر بـ "الأربعين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الداخلية: ضبط 27 متهماً تعدوا على عميد شرطة واستولوا على مدرعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*وزارة الصحة: 22 مصاباً حتى الآن فى اشتباكات قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الاتحاد العام لأفراد الشرطة يطالب الرئيس بسرعة التسلح الفورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: إحباط محاولة لاقتحام سجن بورسعيد العمومى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تتراجع عن كورنيش النيل تحت ضغط المتظاهرين*


----------



## V mary (28 يناير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> إبراهيم الصياد:اسناد أحداث بورسعيد للطرف الثالث أكاذيب..وقناصة الداخلية هى من قتلت المتظاهرين الأبرياء​



*

يعني ناس مطعونة ومتشرحة ومرمية من مدرجات الاستاد 
تبقي قناصة ازاي
بالعقل كدة ولا الداخلية معاها كتشن ماشين 
زي باردو اللي قتلوا المتظاهرين في في الثورة كانوا الداخلية زي مقال نخنوخ ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يناير 2013)

*المرصد الإسلامى: خيرت الشاطر يتعهد لشباب الاخوان بمفاجأة سارة نهاية الأسبوع*​ *أعلن  المرصد  الإسلامى أن نائب مرشد الإخوان خيرت الشاطر سيعلن يوم الجمعة  مفاجأة سارة ،  مشيرا إلى أن الشاطر أرسل رسائل على الموبايل لشبتاب  الجماعة يبشرهم فيها  بأخبار سارة.. قال المرصد أنها ستكون الإعلان عن قبول  مطالب جبهة الإنقاذ  مقابل بقاء مرسي فى الحكم.*
*وفيما يلى نص البيان:*
*يقول الله تعالى:  (وَإِنْ جَنَحُوا لِلسَّلْمِ  فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ  إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ  الْعَلِيمُ) صدق الله العظيم سورة الأنفال الآية  (61).*
*الإخوة المؤمنون  والصابرون والمرابطون، وصلتنا أخبار  سارة تفيد أن ما تشهده مصر من أعمال  عنف وقتل وتخريب ستنتهى بإذن المولى  عز وجل يوم الجمعة القادم.*
*فقد علمنا أن  المهندس خيرت الشاطر النائب الأول للمرشد  العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  أرسل رسائل إلى شباب الإخوان يبشر فيها  شباب الجماعة بأنباء سارة إن شاء  الله يوم الجمعة.*
*وقد علمنا أن تلك  الأنباء هى أن الجماعة تنوى الإعلان  عن قبول مبادرة جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى  حقنا لدماء المصريين المسلمين، وحماية  للدولة الإسلامية الوليدة فى مصر،  وحرصا على شرعية واستقرار الرئيس  المؤمن الدكتور محمد مرسي.*
*ورغم أننا لا  نوافق على الصلح مع جبهة خراب مصر، ونعلم  علم اليقين أنها المسئولة عن كل  ما تشهده مصر من خراب، لكنه استنادا إلى  القاعدة الشرعية (حيثما توجد  المصلحة فثمة شرع الله)، فإن شرع الله يقتضى  منا أن نفوت على أعداء الوطن  والإسلام من الداخل والخارج، ونصارى مصر  الذين خانوا العهود، فرص الانقلاب  على الدولة الإسلامية الوليدة، صونا  لدماء الشباب المسلم، لأننا سنحتاج هذا  الشباب فى معارك قادمة بإذن الله  لتثبيت أركان الدولة الإسلامية.*
*وندعوا الشباب  المسلم المؤمن أن يعتصموا بحبل الله  جميعا ولا يتفرقوا، ونصر الله قادم لا  محالة،  بشرط أن نتقبل السلم فى هذه  المرحلة الخطيرة جدا.*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

قال  الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح رئيس  حزب مصر القوية، إن  استمرار حالة  الانقسام بين المصريين والنخب الساسية،  أعطى غطاء سياسيا  للعنف الذي تشهده  البلاد في الفترة الحالية. 
وأضاف أبوالفتوح، خلال لقائه ببرنامج "آخر النهار"، الذي   يذاع على  فضائية "النهار"، أن كلمة الرئيس الافتتاحية في الحوار اليوم   "كانت تحمل  التقدير لكل المشاركين فيه، وأيضا لمن اعتذروا عن المشاركة". 
وأشار إلى أن "هناك مشكلة حقيقة، وخطة لهدم البلاد تقودها   قوى مصرية  موجودة في دولة خليجية، تعمل على تمويل أنصارها لإشاعة حالة   الفوضى في  البلاد"، وصفهم بـ"بقايا النظام السابق"، مشيرا إلى أن هذا "لا   يمنع من  قصور النظام في مواجهة الأزمة".


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

كد   شهود عيان تعرض مقر الحرية والعدالة بشارع قناة السويس بمدينة المنصورة،   مساء اليوم الإثنين، لحادث إطلاق أعيرة نارية من قِبل مجهولين، لاذوا   بالفرار، ولم تتمكن قوات الأمن المتمركزة أمام المقر من الإمساك بهم.​ 
 وعلمت   "بوابة الأهرام" أن سكان المنطقة سمعوا دوي يشبه انفجار إطارات السيارت،   فيما أكد بعض أفراد الأمن المركزي من قوة التأمين، أنهم سمعوا دوي لإطلاق   نيران، لكنهم لم يتمكنوا من معرفة مُطلق النيران أو مصدرها.​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

أمر محمد غالب مدير نيابة الوايلى، بحجز  19 متهما جديدا فى  أحداث  اشتباكات المتظاهرين مع قوات الأمن بمحيط فندق  سميراميس، وسرقة محل  شهير  للملابس بميدان سيمون بوليفار، لحين ورود  تحريات المباحث حول  الواقعة.

وأنكر جميع المتهمين التهم الموجهة إليهم إمام نادر نجم الدين مدير نيابة    عابدين، وأكدوا أنهم لم يشاركوا فى تحطيم الواجهة الزجاجية للفندق أو    الاعتداء على قوات الأمن، وكذلك أنكر 9 متهمين سرقتهم للمحل.

وأكد المتهمون أنه أثناء مرورهم بالصدفة بالقرب من تلك أماكن الاشتباكات    فوجئوا بقوات الأمن تلقى القبض عليهم، إلا أن النيابة تواجه المتهمين بعدة    تهم من بينها التعدى على ضباط وأفراد الأمن وإتلاف الممتلكات العامة    والخاصة والتجمهر وتهديد السلم العام وحيازة أسلحة وذخيرة والسرقة.


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يناير 2013)

> وأشار إلى أن "هناك مشكلة حقيقة، وخطة  لهدم البلاد تقودها   قوى مصرية  موجودة في دولة خليجية، تعمل على تمويل  أنصارها لإشاعة حالة   الفوضى في  البلاد"، وصفهم بـ"بقايا النظام السابق"،  مشيرا إلى أن هذا "لا   يمنع من  قصور النظام في مواجهة الأزمة".


*هو انت منهم وانا اللى فكرتك عاقل شوية طلعت مجنون *


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*عاجل | الجزيرة مباشر مصر | مصادر بالرئاسة: انتهاء جلسة الحوار الوطني وفي انتظار بيان بنتائجها*


----------



## V mary (28 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *عاجل | الجزيرة مباشر مصر | مصادر بالرئاسة: انتهاء جلسة الحوار الوطني وفي انتظار بيان بنتائجها*



*حوار وطني مع مين هم راحوا من ورأ الشعب ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

كتب - أحمد يحيى: أكد  عمرو موسى، أحد القيادات   بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطني، على أن رسالة جبهة الإنقاذ  الوطني إلى الرئاسة كانت   عبر الإعلام كما تم دعوة القوى الوطنية للحوار  عبر وسائل الإعلام، وتعمل   الجبهة الآن على طرح رؤيتها للحوار وإعلان شروط  الجبهة للدخول في هذا   الحوار.

وأضاف  في مداخلة تليفونية في برنامج الحياة اليوم على قناة   الحياة أن جبهة  الإنقاذ تقترح تشكيل حكومة ائتلافية أو حكومة إنقاذ وطني   تضم كل القوى لكي  تتمكن البلاد من العبور من أزماتها الحالية، فالبلاد   تعاني من زيادة معدلات  الفقر، ونقص الخدمات والتهديدات الأمنية الكثير.

وأشار  إلى أن الجبهة تعمل على دراسة المواد الدستورية التي   تحتاج إلى تعديل،  وتقييم الدستور وإعادة صياغته لكي يلائم أوضاع مصر بعد   الثورة.

وأعلن  أن مطلب الحكومة الائتلافية وإعادة صياغة الدستور هم   مطلبين أساسيين  للدخول في حوار وطني، وهناك بعض المطالب الهامة الآخرى   منها تعديل قانون  الإنتخابات والسماح بالرقابة الدولية على الإنتخابات.

وأضاف  أن الجبهة لم تتلقى أي رد على رسائلها حتى الآن من   الرئاسة بخصوص هذه  المطالب أو الشروط للدخول في حوار وطني، الأمر الذي   جعلها لم تحضر الحوار  الذي دعا إليه الرئيس بالأمس.


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*ﺑﻮﺭﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻷ‌ﻥ: ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ ﻳﺴﻤﺢ ﺑﻤﺮﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻤﻴﺔ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﻖ ﺍﻻ‌ﻫﺎﻟﻰ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*ملثمون يطلقون "خرطوش" على الأمن ويصيبون متظاهرين بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*صرح مصدر عسكرى لــ"اليوم السابع " أن المنطقة المركزية العسكرية لم تحرك أى آليات عسكرية ناحية سجن ليمان طرة اليوم أو خلال الفترة الماضية، لافتا إلى أن ما تداوله عدد من المواقع الإليكترونية حول وصول مدرعتين لتأمين السجن غير صحيح.*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

خيرت الشاطر          طالبت   الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، عقب انتهاء اجتماعها مع  المهندس خيرت   الشاطر نائب مرشد الإخوان، النائب العام بالتحقيق مع من  أسمتهم رؤوس   الفتنة من السياسيين والإعلاميين الذين حرضوا على العنف  والتخريب علانية   أو دافعوا عنه أو برروا له. 
وقالت الهيئة، فى بيان لها، مساء اليوم، "إن الأحداث   المؤسفة التي  مرت بها البلاد يومي 25، 26 يناير الجاري، لا علاقة لها   بالثورة المصرية  الشعبية الحضارية الراقية، وترفض الهيئة تسمية أو نسبة ما   جرى على أرض مصر  في اليومين الماضيين إلى الثورة، وإنما هي محاولات   تخريبية وممارسات خرجت  عن السلمية، فاستباحت الدماء والأعراض في مشهد غريب   عن المجتمع المصري صاحب  الأخلاق الإسلامية الرفيعة والتقاليد العربية   الأصيلة". 
واستنكر البيان أعمال ما أسماه "المليشيات المسلحة" الخارجة   عن  القانون، مؤكدة على حرمة إتلاف المنشآت العامة والخاصة، والمرافق   الحكومية،  وتعطيل مصالح المواطنين كافة. 
ودعا البيان الأحزاب الإسلامية إلى رفض الحوار مع أي حزب سياسي يوفر غطاءً سياسيًا لأعمال العنف والتخريب. 
وطالب البيان رئاسة الجمهورية ومؤسسات الدولة الأمنية بمواجهة ممارسات الخروج عن السلمية بما يحمي دماء المصريين وأعراضهم وأموالهم. 
وقال البيان "ليعلم الجميع أن مصر لا تقبل الابتزاز السياسي   ولن  تستسلم لمحاولات ضرب السلام الاجتماعي وتخويف الشعب عن طريق سماسرة   الشغب،  وفي هذا الصدد فإن الهيئة الشرعية قد تلقت خبر إعلان حالة الطوارئ   وحظر  التجوال في محافظات القناة بارتياح بالغ". 
وناشد البيان مجلس الشورى بتقديم قوانين لتنظيم التظاهر   ووسائل  الاحتجاج السلمي، وسن قوانين لمواجهة أعمال البلطجة، وثمنت الهيئة   تشكيل  لجان شعبية لتأمين المنشآت الحكومية والمرافق الحيوية. 
وقال البيان "لا يصح بحال أن تنسب أعمال العنف والعدوان والتعدي على المصريين إلى شعب القناة وبورسعيد الباسل". 
وأعلن البيان رفض جميع القوى الإسلامية والوطنية كل دعاوى   إسقاط  الرئيس والانقضاض على الحكم والشرعية، وتعتبرها محاولات مشبوهة تمثل    انتهازية سياسية مرفوضة من كل المصريين، وأثنى البيان على موقف الداخلية    والجيش في حماية المنشآت والمرافق. 
وأكد البيان على أهمية اجتماع وتوحد التيار الإسلامي   والوطني بكل  فصائله وتكويناته، وإعلاء المصلحة العامة فوق المصالح الحزبية   والجزئية،  واشتراك كل القامات الإسلامية والوطنية في تحمل المسؤولية،   وإخراج البلاد  من أزمتها بسلام.


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

من   هتافات متظاهري محيط قصر النيل: "ياللي بتلعب بالبولوتيكا.. مرسي بيعشق   ماما أمريكا".. "راح هنقولها جيل ورا جيل.. مرسي بيعشق إسرائيل


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

عاجل من ابو حامد و تحذير منه على تويتر الان​
تحذير / إجتماع الشاطر مع قيادات الجماعات الدينية غالبا لتنسيق نزول الجماعات المتطرفة و المليشيات للشارع مرسي​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

قال الدكتور منير فخري عبد  النور عضو  جبهة الإنقاذ و وزير  السياحة السابق في حكومات احمد شفيق و كمال  الجنزوري  و عصام شرف أن الشباب  الثائرين في الشارع لن يخافوا من الداخلية  ولا من  قنابل الغاز ولا  الخرطوش ولا يستطيع احد السيطرة عليهم حتى جبهة  الإنقاذ  الوطني.

و أضاف في لقاء تلفزيوني على  قناة التحرير آن الذين قتلوا   في بورسعيد في رقبة رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور  محمد مرسي، و تابع أن الشباب   الثائر هو الذي قاد الشارع المصري لثورة 25  يناير، إلا أنه بعد عامين   الثورة لم تحقق أهدافها حتى الآن، مؤكدا أنه مهما  بلغت مظاهرات ذكرى ثورة   يناير فإنها لن تسقط النظام ولكن سيسقطه عدم رضاء  الشارع.


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*الصحة: 37 مصابا بالقاهرة وبورسعيد والمحافظات الأخرى.. ولا وفيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

* مرسى يجتمع بقنديل بالاتحادية لبحث آخر تطورات أحداث العنف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

_*متظاهرون يلقون المولوتوف على واجهة فندق سميراميس*_


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

اكد الشيخ محمد  حسان الداعية السلفى ان الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية  قد اتصل به وطلب  منه النصيحة فى احداث البلاد الحالية فحكى له الشيخ حسان  حديث سيدنا  عمربن الخطاب عندما كان مهموم وحزين بسبب امر من امور شعبه لا  يستطيع حله  عندما سأله احد الصحابه رد عليه قائلاً " إن هذا الأمر لا يحمله  إلا اللين  في غير ضعف، والقوي في غير عنف، والجواد في غير سرف، والممسك في  غير بخل  ولا يطيق هذا الأمر إلا رجل لا يصانع ولا يضارع، ولا يتبع المطامع  ".
  	ووجه الشيخ حسان نفس الرسالة للدكتور محمد مرسي متمنيأ له التوفيق فى حكم   مصر وان يلهمه الله الرشد والصواب والتوفيق للخروج بمصرنا من هذه الازمة .
  	والجدير بالذكر ان الدكتور محمد مرسي، قد تراجع عن وعوده السابقة، إبان   ترشحه للرئاسة، وبعد فوزه، بعدم اللجوء إلى حالة الطوارئ مهما كان الأمر،   عندما أعلن امس عن حالة الطوارئ في محافظات بورسعيد والسويس والإسماعيلية.​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*أول رسالة حقيقة من Black Bloc*


[YOUTUBE]2pC4FwOoI60#at=235[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

قام عدد من معتصمى الاتحادية بكتابة بعض الجمل الساخرة على جدران    القصر المنددة لحكم الرئيس محمد مرسى والإخوان المسلمين، ومنها "دم بدم    ورصاص برصاص" و"دم المصرى مش رخيص" و"هذا القصر ملك الشعب".

فى نفس السياق قامت مجموعة أخرى بقطع الطريق أمام بوابة 4 وإحراق علم مكتوب    عليه "مرسى" مرددين "ارحل يا مرسى" و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*"مصر القوية" يغادر الحوار الوطنى بعد تقديم مبادرة إدارة الأزمة*


----------



## grges monir (28 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> اكد الشيخ محمد  حسان الداعية السلفى ان الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية  قد اتصل به وطلب  منه النصيحة فى احداث البلاد الحالية فحكى له الشيخ حسان  حديث سيدنا  عمربن الخطاب عندما كان مهموم وحزين بسبب امر من امور شعبه لا  يستطيع حله  عندما سأله احد الصحابه رد عليه قائلاً " إن هذا الأمر لا يحمله  إلا اللين  في غير ضعف، والقوي في غير عنف، والجواد في غير سرف، والممسك في  غير بخل  ولا يطيق هذا الأمر إلا رجل لا يصانع ولا يضارع، ولا يتبع المطامع  ".
> ووجه الشيخ حسان نفس الرسالة للدكتور محمد مرسي متمنيأ له التوفيق فى حكم   مصر وان يلهمه الله الرشد والصواب والتوفيق للخروج بمصرنا من هذه الازمة .
> والجدير بالذكر ان الدكتور محمد مرسي، قد تراجع عن وعوده السابقة، إبان   ترشحه للرئاسة، وبعد فوزه، بعدم اللجوء إلى حالة الطوارئ مهما كان الأمر،   عندما أعلن امس عن حالة الطوارئ في محافظات بورسعيد والسويس والإسماعيلية.​


 يا حول اللة يارب
بياخد رايىء داعية اسلامى فى موقف سياسى !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

خرج الآلاف من المتظاهرين بمحافظة  بورسعيد في مسيرة  سلمية حاشدة  عقب موعد حظر التجول لإعلان رفضهم له،  منددين بالحظر المفروض  على المحافظة  ورافضين الانصياع، وحاملين لافتات  تطالب بإسقاط النظام.


 على صعيد متصل، أعلن اللواء أحمد عبدالله- محافظ بورسعيد،   في تصريح له  يوم الأثنين، أن يوم الثلاثاء، إجازة رسمية بجميع المصالح   الحكومية في  المحافظة، عدا الجهات الخدمية كمديرية الصحة والتموين.


 كما أعلن اللواء بحرى أحمد نجيب شرف- رئيس مجلس إدارة   الهيئة العامة  لموانئ بورسعيد، أنه تقرر منح العاملين بالهيئة يوم   الثلاثاء، إجازة رسمية  مدفوعة الأجر لجميع العاملين، فيما عدا الأمن   والنوبتجيات؛ بسبب التداعيات  التي تشهدها المحافظة عقب تشييع جثمان   الشهداء، وإلى حين عودة الاستقرار  مرة أخرى داخل تلك المدينة الباسلة .


 يذكر أن يوم الثلاثاء، هو اليوم الثالث على التوالي الذي تم منح العاملين فيه إجازة لعدم استقرار الأحوال الأمنية داخل المحافظة .


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

قال الكاتب علاء الأسواني، إن مرسي فشل  في اتخاذ أبسط  الإجراءات، بعد  مذبحة الأطفال في حادثة قطار أسيوط، والآن  يقوم بقتل  المصريين، قائلًا  "رسالتك وصلت يامرسي".
     	وأضاف الأسواني عبر حسابه الخاص بموقع التدوينات   القصيرة "تويتر"، بعد  قتلك للمصريين، فإن رد الثورة عليك، سوف يصلك قريبا   ..أقرب ما تتصور".
	وعلق الأسواني على الأحداث التي شهدتها جنازة ضحايا بورسعيد قائلا: " هل    قتلت إسرائيل الفلسطينيين بالرصاص، وهم يشيعون موتاهم إلى قبورهم ".


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

تجددت الاشتباكات، منذ قليل، بين المتظاهرين و قوات الأمن   فى محيط  ميدان الثورة أمام محافظة الدقهلية، وقامت قوات الأمن بإلقاء   القنابل  المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين بعد قيام عدد من المتظاهرين   بإلقاء قنابل  المولوتوف على مبنى مديرية الأمن القديمة الموجودة فى ميدان   الثورة.

وأغلقت جميع المحال التجارية بالمنطقة بعد احتدام الموقف بالمنطقة قد شهد الميدان حالة من الكر والفر.


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

صرح مصدر رئاسى لليوم السابع، أن الدكتور  محمد مرسى رئيس   الجمهورية يلتقى الآن الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس  الوزراء بمقر قصر   الرئاسة بالاتحادية.

ومن المتوقع أن يستعرض قنديل مع الرئيس آخر تطورات الوضع الراهن فى الشارع    المصرى وحجم الخسائر وطرق التعامل الأمنى خلال أحداث الشغب التى تشهدها   عدة  مدن.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> يا حول اللة يارب
> بياخد رايىء داعية اسلامى فى موقف سياسى !!!!!!!!!!!!!



بص..هو جايز دي تكون نوع من المشوره النفسيه لانه حالته تعبانه يا عيني هههههههههه او نوع من الفضفضه مش مشوره سياسيه ودا الاغلب يعني...


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

عاجل.. محاولات لاقتحام مبني محافظة القاهرة وسط دعوات بسلمية المظاهرة


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

تراجعت قوات الأمن المتمركزة أمام فندق   سميراميس بعد هجوم عنيف من أعضاء البلاك بلوك بمساعدة المتظاهرين حيث قاموا   بإلقاء المولوتوف والأحجار بشكل كثيف الأمر الذي أجبرهم على التراجع   ويتواجد الآن عدد كبير من المتظاهرين في منطقة كورنيش النيل مرددين هتافات   تطالب بإسقاط النظام.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يناير 2013)

*Retweeted وكاله انباء البرادعي (@RaNelBaradei):

 #الوكالة : عبد الرحمن الابنودى: الاخوان اتعودوا على الكذب لانهم قعدوا 80 سنه يقولوا لحضرة الضابط ما حلصش وهو حصل .*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

أفاد شهود عيان بوفاة مُتظاهر أمام قسم "العرب"،   وإصابة أخر  بطلق ناري في القدم، إثر الاشتباكات بين عدد من المتظاهرين   وقوات الشرطة  أمام القسم.


 جدير بالذكر أن الرئيس محمد مرسي، قد أعلن أمس الأحد، فرض   حالة الطوارئ  في كل من الإسماعيلية، والسويس، وبورسعيد، بسبب تصاعد حدة   الاحتجاجات عقب  صدور الحكم  في قضية "مذبحة بورسعيد".


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

واصل متظاهرى الإسماعيلية كسرهم لحظر التجوال، حيث يردد   المتظاهرين هتافات  مساندة لبورسعيد، وهتافات معبرة عن كسر الحظر منها   (بورسعيد مش بلد  البالة- بورسعيد كلها رجالة- اووه اووه الحظر باظ).


 	ويقوم المتظاهرين بالتجهيز لمبارة فى كرة القدم، تردد   مشاركة عدد من لاعبى  الإسماعيلى فيها تضامناً مع المتظاهرين، وتأييداً   لمطالبهم.


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

انباء عن الوصول لاتفاق بين الرئيس وقادة المعارضة باقالة حكومة هشام قنديل لحل الازمة والاجواء ايجابية جدا والروح المعنوية مرتفعة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2013)

أيه رايكم في النطع او الجزمه القديمه دا؟

     فى نداء عاجل للرئيس محمد مرسى، دعا الداعية الإسلامي وجدى غنيم الرئيس  محمد مرسى للغضب، قائلًا: "فاض الكيل.. مش ممكن اللى بيحصل.. لا ياسيادة  الرئيس.. اغضب بقى.. مستنى ايه أنا مش فاهم.. استعمل سلطاتك اللى معاك".
        ودعا غنيم خلال كلمة مسجلة، الريس مرسى للضرب بيد من حديد، وبلا هوادة لوصول البلاد لمرحلة الضياع، مؤكدا أن "طيبة الرئيس لن تنفع".
    وتابع غنيم: "إنك إن أكرمت الكريم ملكته وإن أكرمت اللئيم تمرد.. وأديك  شايف.. ايه اللى فاضل.. سرقة وقتل وحرق مقرات ونهب محلات.. وبلاك وزفت..  فاضل يجيبوك من القصر".
    وقال إن المعارضين للرئيس يحاربون الشعب وليس منصب الرئيس لأن الشعب هو من اختار الرئيس ولم يجئ من تلقاء نفسه.


[YOUTUBE]kjCJ-khkgyA[/YOUTUBE] 
اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - فيديو.. 
وجدى غنيم لمرسى: "اغضب بقى" 
​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

عااااااجل : احتجاج من قوات الجيش علي حكم مباراة الجيش والشعب البورسعيدي علي عدم احتساب ضربه جزاء للجيش والنتيجه حتي الان 3/صفر ل بورسعيد​هههههههههههه​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

عاااجل || قوات الجيش تشارك فى دورى كره القدم فى شوارع الإسماعليه مع شباب الأولتراس و بعض لاعبى الإسماعيلى​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

* 




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أصيب عدد من جنود الأمن المركزى بميدان سيمون بوليفار، بطلقات الخرطوش بعد أن أطلق عدد من الملثمين أعيرة خرطوش عليهم فى الاشتباكات الدائرة بمحيط ميدان سيمون بوليفار.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ACLAbVzUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> عاااجل || قوات الجيش تشارك فى دورى كره القدم فى شوارع الإسماعليه مع شباب الأولتراس و بعض لاعبى الإسماعيلى​



*يعنى المره دى هنهتف ونقول الجيش والشعب رجل واحده هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*تقدم حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بمبادرة لتعديل قانون الانتخابات، فى المواد المختلف عليها مع القوى السياسية الأخرى.*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

* مصراوي:  	قال  المرصد الاسلامي ، في بيان أصدره مساء اليوم الاثنين، وحصل مصراوي علي   نسخه منه،  إن ما تشهده مصر من أعمال عنف وقتل وتخريب ستنتهى يوم الجمعة   القادم.  	وأضاف البيان أن المهندس خيرت الشاطر النائب الأول للمرشد العام  لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، قد أرسل رسائل إلى شباب الإخوان يبشر فيها شباب  الجماعة  بأنباء سارة يوم الجمعة القادم.  	وأوضح المرصد أن الأنباء  السارة، هى أن الجماعة تنوى الإعلان عن قبول  مبادرة جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني،  حقنا لدماء المصريين المسلمين، وحماية للدولة  الإسلامية الوليدة في مصر،  وحرصا على شرعية واستقرار الرئيس الدكتور محمد  مرسي.  	وأكد البيان أنه  رغم عدم موافقة الجماعة على الصلح مع جبهة خراب مصر، خاصه  وأنها المسئولة  عن كل ما تشهده مصر من خراب، لكنه استنادا إلى القاعدة  الشرعية "حيثما  توجد المصلحة فثمة شرع الله"، فإن ذلك يقتضى أن نفوت على  أعداء الوطن  والإسلام من الداخل والخارج، ونصارى مصر الذين خانوا العهود،  فرص الانقلاب  على الدولة الإسلامية الوليدة، صونا لدماء الشباب المسلم،  لأننا سنحتاج  هذا الشباب في معارك قادمة بإذن الله لتثبيت أركان الدولة  الإسلامية.  	 ودعا البيان الشباب المسلم إلى تقبل السلم في هذه المرحلة الخطيرة*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2013)

النتيجة الا ن
3/1
لصالح الاسماعليه على الجيش التانى الميدانى
الفائز سوف يتقابل فى النهائى​مع الفائز من لقاء بورسعيد والجيش الثالث الميدانى
على كأس المرحوم حظر التجول​هههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

صورة مجمعة للرئيس السابق مبارك واللواء محسن الفنجرى والدكتور محمد مرسي في خطاباتهم مجتمعين في نفس الحركة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *  فإن ذلك يقتضى أن نفوت على  أعداء الوطن  والإسلام من الداخل والخارج، ونصارى مصر الذين خانوا العهود*


*خيرت الشيطان *

*خيرت 666*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*انقطاع التيار الكهربائى بمحيط كورنيش وكوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2013)

*إيكونوميست: مصر تسقط ومرسى على تويتر*


   	  		 		   			 								كتبت- جيهان موهوب   			 	  	   		  		منذ 2 ساعة 37 دقيقة  		     
      	 	تحت عنوان "الثورة المصرية.. أيام مظلمة" نشرت مجلة إيكونوميست البريطانية  تقريرًا حول الأوضاع فى مصر فى الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، مشيرة الى  أن جماعة الاخوان المسلمين في وسط هذه الحالة من الغضب الشعبى المتصاعد  تزرع 500 ألف شجرة فى الذكرى الثانية للثورة وتجديد 500 مدرسة، أما الرئيس  محمد مرسي فهو يغرد عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"، مؤكدة أن مصر تسقط  وتتهاوى.
    	وقالت المجلة: "القنابل المسيلة للدموع يتم إلقاؤها من نوافذ الفنادق  الكبيرة المحيطة بميدان التحرير، وقتل 10 أشخاص فى اثناء الاحتجاجات فى  السويس وبورسعيد بعد اعلان الرئيس مرسى يوم الاحد اعلان حالة الطوارئ فى  محافظات القناة الثلاثة وهى السويس وبورسعيد والاسماعيلية، مهددًا أن أى  حالة شغب اخرى سوف يتم التعامل معها بقسوة".
	ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن اليومين الماضيين بديا وكأنهما تكرار لثورة 25 يناير  التى اسقطت حسنى مبارك قبل عامين، نفس المسيرات القاء القنابل المسيلة  للدموع ومطالب الثوار باسقاط النظام.
	وقالت المجلة إن الرئيس محمد مرسي قام بكتابة بعض التدوينات على صفحته  الخاصة على موقعى التواصل الاجتماعى الفيس بوك وتويتر لتعزية اهالى  الضحايا، في الوقت الذي تزداد فيه الاحتجاجات قتامة وفوضوية عما كانت فى  2011، وعلى الرغم من كونها بدات سلمية فى القاهرة يوم الجمعة الا انها وصلت  الى حرب شوارع فى بورسعيد  السبت، على حد تعبيرها.
	ورات المجلة أن اعمال الشغب التى شهدتها الذكرى الثانية لثورة يناير كشفت  غياب الدولة وعدم ثقة الناس بها، وفشل الحكومة خلال العامين الماضيين وعلى  مدار ال7 اشهر الماضية منذ تولى الاخوان المسلمين ادارة البلاد فى استعادة  الشعور بالمسئولية فقد شهدت بورسعيد اعمال عنف لعدم ثقتها فى القضاء وقد  هدد جماهير الاهلى بالقيام بنفس اعمال الشغب.
	وقالت ان المتظاهرين فى التحرير يعتقدون ان الرئيس مرسى كذب عليهم بهدف  الحفاظ على منصبه والمعارضة تقول انها سوف تقاطع الانتخابات البرلمانية اذ  لم يقم الرئيس مرسى بتجاوز الازمة الراهنة  التى تمر بها البلاد.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - إيكونوميست: مصر تسقط ومرسى على تويتر 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت المنصة الرئيسية عن تشيع جنازة اثنين من المتظاهرين الذين راحوا ضحية أحداث التى شهدها ميدان التحرير من مشرحة زينهم فى مسيرات حاشدة الساعة 10 صباح اليوم الثلاثاء متوجهة إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

* 



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*سيارات الإسعاف تصل إلى عابدين بعد إطلاق الأمن الغاز على المتظاهرين*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انقطاع التيار الكهربائى بمحيط كورنيش وكوبرى قصر النيل*



*عشان يقتلوا الثوار براحتهم بقي.....:999:*​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

قال مصدر أمني إن عددًا من مثيري الشغب  قاموا  باحتجاز ضابط  برتبة عميد من قوات الأمن المركزي، المكلفة بتأمين  محيط  السفارة  الأمريكية داخل أحد الفنادق الكبرى بشارع كورينش النيل، قبل  أن  يتمكن  ناشطان سياسيان من التفاوض معهم، واصطحابه إلى مستشفى الشرطة   بالعجوزة  لإصابته بإجهاد شديد.
وأضاف المصدر الأمني أن إحدى القوى  الأمنية المكلفة بتأمين   محيط السفارة، كانت تتفقد الحالة الأمنية بالمنطقة  بمقر خدمتها، وأثناء   ذلك لاحظت مرور مسيرة سلمية باتجاه السفارة فلم  تعترضها القوة نظرًا  لأنها  سلمية، وفتحت الطريق لها، إلا أن بعض مثيري  الشغب اندسوا فجأة وسط   المظاهرة، وسرقوا إحدى سيارات الشرطة، واصطحبوا  ضابطًا برتبة عميد من  قوات  الأمن المركزي، واحتجزوه داخل أحد الفنادق  الكبرى المجاورة للسفارة  بشارع  الكورنيش.
وأشار المصدر إلى أنه تم  على الفور الاتصال مع القوى   السياسية والثورية، وتمكن ناشطان سياسيان من  التفاوض مع المذكورين حتى   نجحوا في اصطحاب الضابط إلى خارج الفندق، ونقله  إلى مستشفى الشرطة   بالعجوزة؛ نظرًا لإصابته بإجهاد شديد.


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

* بث  مواطنون على موقع يوتيوب فيديو يظهر اشتباكات عنيفة فى المناطق المحيطة  بديوان عام محافظة كفر الشيخ. وتشهد كفر الشيخ عمليات كر وفر بين  المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزي في دوران المحافظة وبداية شارع الخليفة  المأمون بعد إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع الذي تأثر به المارة في شارع  الخليفة للمأمون بعد محاولة المتظاهرين دخول فناء ديوان عام المحافظة وبعد  منعهم من الدخول لفناء المحافظة تجمع المتظاهرون بدوران المحافظة القريب من  محكمة كفر الشيخ وعاودوا الاتجاه. وكان المتظاهرون يطالبون برحيل القيادى  الإخوانى سعد الحسيني محافظ كفر الشيخ و الرئيس محمد مرسي.*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

ترددت أنباء عن  الوصول لاتفاق  بين  الدكتور «محمد مرسي» رئيس الجمهورية، وقادة المعارضة  بإقالة حكومة  «هشام  قنديل »لحل الأزمة الراهنة ومحاولة إيجاد مخرج للمأذق  السياسي التي  تمر  به البلاد ،جاء ذلك وسط أجواء إيجابية من الطرفين محاولين  الوصول  لحلول  ترضي الطرفين


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

قال زياد العليمي، عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل، إن أي محاولة من الرئيس محمد مرسي لفرض قوانين استثنائية «سيتم كسرها».

 واعتبر العليمي، في تصريح لـ«بوابة الشروق»، خلال مشاركته   في  مسيرة للمعارضة، اليوم الاثنين، أن «شرعية الرئيس على المحك»، مؤكداً   ان  القوى السياسية لن تتحاور مع  مرسي إلا بعد محاكمة أعضاء مكتب  الارشاد،   الذين اتهمهم بالتسبب في إراقة دماء المصريين.


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2013)

*بالفيديو..مجهولون يقتحمون فندق سميراميس ويطلقون الخرطوش على  المتظاهرين.. ومنصة التحرير تعلن الاستيلاء على مدرعتين واحتجاز ضابط وتدعو  لمليونية الخلاص.. و"الشباب الليبرالى" تحذر "الداخلية" من فخ الإخوان*

                           الثلاثاء، 29 يناير  2013 -

كتب ماهر عبد الواحد ورحاب عبد اللاه وهانى عثمان ومحمود عثمان وعبد الله محمود وحسام الشقويرى وعبد اللطيف صبح


 
شهد ميدان التحرير وكورنيش النيل ومحيط السفارة البريطانية مساء  الاثنين اشتباكات دامية بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، مما أدى إلى تجدد حالة  من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وعناصر الأمن.

وحاول مجهولون اقتحام فندق سميراميس بعدما أطلقوا الخرطوش على المتظاهرين محاولين سرقة ماكينة الصرافة الخاصة بالفندق.

وأعلنت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير عن تنظيم مليونية الجمعة القادمة  تحت اسم جمعة الخلاص، على أن تنطلق 4 مسيرات من ميدان مصطفى محمود ودوران  شبرا إلى ميدان التحرير، ومسيرتان من ميدان الساعة ومسجد النور بالعباسية  إلى قصر الاتحادية. 

فيما ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع على المتظاهرين  بشارع القصر العينى بعد محاولة عدد من المتظاهرون صعود الجدار العازل  والتوجه ناحية مجلس الشورى.

واستولى المتظاهرون على مدرعتين لقوات الشرطة واحتجازوا ضابطا وأضرموا النيران فى المدرعتين. 

واستمرت حالة الكر والفر بين الأمن والمتظاهرين على خلفية قيام قوات الأمن  بإلقاء كثيف للقنابل المسيلة للدموع، وهو ما تصدى له مئات المتظاهرين بعدما  انضمت مسيرة الألتراس، الأمر الذى أدى إلى قيام قوات الأمن بوقف عمليات  إلقاء القنابل بعدما استشعروا خطورة الوضع عليهم فى ظل استمرار حالات  المواجهة.

وأشعل عدد من المتظاهرين النيران فى إطارات السيارات بالقرب من السفارة  البريطانية بعد تجمع مئات المتظاهرين والتى انضم لهم مسيرة من الألتراس،  مرددين هتافات معارضة للنظام والرئيس مرسى، بينما تراجع الأمن إلى أول سور  السفارة البريطانية. 

وكثفت قوات اﻷمن المركزى بشارع الكورنيش من إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع  وطلقات الخرطوش، مما أدى لهروب المتظاهرين لميدان التحرير وإخلاء كورنيش  النيل.


وسادت حالة من الفوضى داخل محطة مترو السادات عقب تجمهر المتظاهرين داخل  المحطة و هروب الأمن مما أدى إلى إغلاق الموظفين شبابيك صرف التذاكر بعد  ظهور ملثمين داخل المحطة لمناوشة أمن المترو.

ومن جانبها أكدت جبهة الشباب الليبرالى فى بيان لها، اختفاء "بيشوى إسحق"  عضو الجبهة بعد إلقاء القبض عليه أمس بميدان التحرير، وأنه رغم تأكيدات من  تواجدوا بالقرب من مكان القبض عليه أمس أكدوا أنه تم اقتياده إلى قسم  عابدين، إلا أن قسم عابدبن نفى وجوده فى حجز القسم.

وأضاف البيان أن الأمن ألقى القبض أيضا على مؤمن محمد أمين عضو الجبهة بمحافظة الشرقية ولم تفرج عنه حتى الآن.

وطالبت الجبهة وزارة الداخلية بعدم التورط فى الفخ الذى تدفعهم جماعة  الإخوان للوقوع فيه، وتنفيذ سياسة مكتب الإرشاد فى قمع الشباب والقبض عليهم  بدون تهمة وحجزهم فى أماكن مجهولة وهو ما يخالف القانون والدستور الذى  تتشدق الجماعة بأن أعظم دستور فى العالم.

وطالبت الجبهة وزير الداخلية بالإفراج الفورى عن كل المواطنين الذين تم  القبض عليهم فى شوارع مصر وميادينها وإلا تتلوث أيديهم بدماء الشعب المصرى،  ويتذكرون أنهم مؤسسة مهمتها حماية شعب مصر وليس جماعة الإخوان ومقرات  الحرية والعدالة.

[YOUTUBE]wKCExZy7OEk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]M_tpTuLoXFc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ImEmL9ioYR8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VQN5TtHyri8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (28 يناير 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> بص..هو جايز دي تكون نوع من المشوره النفسيه لانه حالته تعبانه يا عيني هههههههههه او نوع من الفضفضه مش مشوره سياسيه ودا الاغلب يعني...


ممكن جوسبل يكون صحيح رايك
الراجل شكلة هيعمل زار قريب يصرف بية  العفريت بعد كدة ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*"العفو الدولية" تطالب السلطات المصرية بوقف استخدام القوة المفرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*أكدت جبهة الشباب الليبرالى فى بيان لها اليوم الاثنين، اختفاء بيشوى اسحق عضو الجبهة، بعد إلقاء القبض عليه أمس بميدان التحرير، إلا أن قسم عابدين نفى وجوده فى حجز القسم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*شارك المئات من أهالى مدينة بورفؤاد فى مسيرة بدأت فى التاسعة مساءً لكسر قرار حظر التجول الذى فرضه الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية مع فرض حالة الطوارئ على مدن القناة الثلاث بورسعيد والإسماعيلية والسويس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*نشطاء ينظمون مسيرة مناهضة للرئيس مرسى فى قنا*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*
*   بوابة الشروق  سقوط قتيل   ثاني بالرصاص مساء يوم الأثنين، أثناء الاشتباكات  الدائرة أمام قسم شرطة   العرب في مدينة بورسعيد، بالإضافة إلى إصابة 12  أخرين بجروح، حسبما أفاد   مصدر طبي لوكالة "فرانس برس".



 وقال المصدر: إن شاباً يبلغ من العمر 22 عاماً قتل بالرصاص أمام قسم شرطة العرب في بورسعيد.


 وأضاف المصدر،  أن 12 مصاباً نقلوا للمستشفيات بينهم 2 أصيبا بالرصاص و10 باختناقات سببها الغاز المسيل للدموع.


​ ​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

أعلنت حركة "البلاك بلوك" أن مدن القناة الثلاث "السويس والاسماعيلية   وبورسعيد" لم يلتزموا بحظر التجوال، وأن من التزم بذلك هم جماعة الإخوان   فقط.

  	وقالت الحركة عبر صفحتها على "الفيس بوك"، "واضح جداً ان اللى التزمو  بحظر  التجول في مدن القناة هما الأخوان بس، والدليل المظاهرات كلها سلمية،  لا  فيه إشتباكات ولا قتل ولا ضرب خرطوش ولا ضرب نار ولا إصابات".


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*[COLOR=black !important]




*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

ثورة استعادة الثورة‏@FatimaNaoot

صورة: شعب بورسعيد يحتفل بتطبيق حظر التجوال !!!pic.twitter.com/ISFfdByo​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

قال   المتحدث  العسكرى للقوات المسلحة إن عناصر التأمين التابعة للجيش الثانى   الميدانى،  تمكنت من إحباط محاولة لاقتحام سجن بورسعيد العمومى، بواسطة   مجموعة  مسلحة تتكون من [6] أفراد مسلحين بأسلحة آلية، ويستخدمون دراجات   بخارية  بعد اشتباكات وتبادل لإطلاق النيران بين الطرفين، أسفر عن فرار   المجموعة  المسلحة، دون وقوع خسائر بين صفوف الجيش.


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*



​*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

قال المهندس سعد الحسينى،  القيادى بمكتب إرشاد جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين ومحافظ كفر الشيخ، خلال  تعقيبه على اعتصام القوى الثوريه  المطالبه برحيله؛ ان الجو العدائى المتربص  بالنظام الحاكم هو السبب فى  حالة الاحتقان والعنف فى الشارع المصرى، وأن  التهييج الذى يمثله قادة  المعارضه يؤجج الناس ويعطى الشرعيه للاعمال  التخريبيه.

  	وطالب "الحسينى"  القوى السياسيه المعارضه للنظام أن تبعد عن أساليب  التهديد، قائلًا: "هم  لايمثلون 70 الف من الشعب المصرى بالكامل، ولو نزل  التحرير 100 الف معارض  هينزل فى ميدان نهضة مصر 5 مليون مؤيد، يعنى كل  واحد يعرف حجمه ويتكلم على  هذا الاساس، والاستفتاء على الدستور بـ(نعم)  كان خير دليل على ذلك، برغم من  حشد المعارضة".

  	وعن القوى الثوريه ومتظاهرى كفرالشيخ الذين طالبوا برحيله، قال: "ان  معظهم  بلطجيه معروفين والبعض الاخر ممن له مخالفات مبانى زراعيه، وقمت  بإبلاغ  النيابه العامه ضد هؤلاء المتظاهرين لانهم إقتحموا ديوان  المحافظه".


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

قال مصدر بمجلس شورى الإخوان أن نائب المرشد المهندس خيرت الشاطر إجتمع   بالهيئة الشرعية للحقوق ولإصلاح بصفته عضوا بالهيئة بعيدًا عن صفته   القيادية في الجماعة ،مؤكدًا أن مؤسسات الاخوان رفضت ما طرحه الشاطر في   اجتماع الهيئة بالنزول 25 يناير للاحتفال بالثورة ، كما لا تزال الجماعة   على رأيها بضرورة عدم النزول للشارع في الظرف الراهن لعدم تزايد حالة   الإحتقان .

  	وكشف المصدر  فى تصريحات خاصة لوكالة أونا أن الشاطر طلب من الهيئة   الشرعية دعم موقفه لدى الدعوة السلفية والجبهة السلفية بضرورة النزول   للميادين الجمعة المقبلة الا أن بعض أعضاء الهيئة، خاصة الشيوخ، رفضوا   مقترح الشاطر ووصفوه بغير المحسوب ،  مشيرًا الى أن مكتب الارشاد يشهد أزمة   حالية أدت الى انقسامه ما بين مؤيد لرؤية الشاطر ومعارض لها ، الامر الذي   دعا نائب المرشد الدكتور محمود عزت إرجاء نظر النزول للشارع لإجتماع مكتب   الارشاد الاربعاء المقبل والتصويت على مقترح الشاطر .

  	وأكد المصدر، والذي يعد أحد قيادات شورى الجماعة، أن مؤسسة الشورى في   الاخوان ترى أن اصرار الشاطر على بعض المواقف سوف يؤدي الى احداث انشقاق   كبير داخل الجماعة بين الشباب والقيادات الرافضة للانصياع لأراء الشباب   بالتحاور مع القوى السياسية لعدم تزايد الإحتقان في الشارع .

  	وكانت الهيئة الشرعية قد عقدت اجتماع في وقت متأخر من مساء اليوم حضره   الشاطر وبعض أعضاء الهيئة الشرعية لبحث الأزمة الحالية وإنقاذ الجماعة .


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## SALVATION (29 يناير 2013)

استغاثه من اهالى السويس
من السويس ... الحقوناااااااااااااااااااااا
بجد الناس اللى عماله تهزر دى ومش حاسين بينا ..
بجد الدنيا مولعه فى السويس ,,,,
والجيش بيتعامل بكل ما اوتى له من قوه .... واحنا مش قادرين نعمل حاجه غير ان احنا عمالين ندافع ......​والنتيجه دلوقتى .....
3 الجيش ...... 2 السويس ... ربنا يستر

ادعو لاهالى السويس يا جماعه علشان نلاعبها على النهائى ​


----------



## SALVATION (29 يناير 2013)

أدعو كل الثوّار للإنسحاب من محيط سميراميس لترك مجال للأمن بالتدخل .. إن لم يكن هو الذي يقوم بالسرقة أصلاً !
الناشط أحمد دومة​


----------



## SALVATION (29 يناير 2013)

بلطجية ينهبون فندق سميراميس الآن و يحاصرون نزلاء الفندق و يهددون بقتل خدمة شرطة السياحة المكونة من 2 عساكر و أمين شرطة !​


----------



## SALVATION (29 يناير 2013)

* 
*




​


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2013)

*  بورسعيد تغلق أبوابها نهاراً وتكسر  حظر التجول ليلاً.. ومسيرتان تجوبان المدينة الباسلة وبورفؤاد مساءً..  وتهتف "طول ما دم المصرى رخيص.. يسقط يسقط كل رئيس"*

                           الثلاثاء، 29 يناير  2013 - 03:55






بورسعيد بعد الحظر                         
 بورسعيد - محمد عوض ومحمد فرج 
  
خرق الآلاف قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، بحظر التجول  وفرض حالة الطوارئ فى مدن القناة الثلاث، بمسيرتين انطلقتا بعد الساعة  التاسعة فى مدينتى بورفؤاد وبورسعيد، رافضين قرار الحظر، وطافت المسيرتان  شوارع المدينة التى شهدت أعمال عنف على مدار يومين سقط خلالها 40 قتيلاً  وأكثر من 500 مصاب.

وشارك الآلاف فى مسيرة بدأت من شارع 26 يوليو ببورسعيد مروراً بالشارع  الثلاثينى إلى أن وصلت لميدان المسلة ثم شارع الجمهورية أكبر شوارع المدينة  الساحلية، قبل أن تكمل طريقها فى الشوارع، مع انضمام مواطنين إلى المسيرة  التى استمرت إلى منتصف الليل.

 وفى بورفؤاد بدأ ما يقرب من مائتى شخص وقفة احتجاجية أمام مرفق المعديات  بين ضفتى قناة السويس، احتجاجا على إعلان حالة الطوارئ على مدن القناة وفرض  حظر التجول على المدينة، ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات تحمل عبارات ضد جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، وهتفت " طول ما دم المصرى لسه رخيص.. يسقط يسقط كل  رئيس".

 المسيرات بدلت وجه المدينة المجمد نهاراً بإغلاق المحلات والمخابز  والصيدليات إلى مسيرات تعبر عن الغضب من تجاهل خصوصية وسمات منطقة مدن  القناة المختلفة عن باقى مدن الجمهورية.

 بورسعيد عاشت يومين من حالة حظر التجول الاختيارية بسبب حوادث القتل  العشوائى، خلت الشوارع من المارة والسيارات أمام دراجات بخارية كانت تجوب  المدينة لتطلق الرصاص عشوائياً على المارة وموقع السجن العمومى، وساهمت فى  مقتل عدد من الضحايا، بالإضافة إلى الذين سقطوا برصاص قوات الأمن، وقضت  يومها الثانى حزينة فى تشييع جثامين 30 ضحية سقطوا فى أحداث العنف.

طوال نهار الاثنين أغلقت شوارع وسط المدينة الرئيسية "الثلاثينى، الجمهورية  ومحمد على و26 يوليو" أبواب محالها أمام الزبائن لتوقف حالة البيع  والشراء، وفتحت مناطق قليلة فى محيط المعدية على قناة السويس، وطريق  الكورنيش، ولكن الشوارع المغلقة ذاتها، نطقت بالحياة بعد الساعة التاسعة  بمشاركة آلاف رفضوا حظر التجول، وملأت سماء بورسعيد هتافات ضد جماعة  الإخوان واتهمت السياسيين بأنهم يتاجرون بقضيتهم.

الأجواء فى مدينة بورفؤاد "شرق قناة السويس" أكثر هدوءًا عن الضفة الأخرى  للقناة، وفتحت الأسواق كالمعتاد ولجأ إليها أغلب أهالى بورسعيد الذين عمدوا  إلى ملء مخازن المنزل بأطعمة ومعلبات تحسبا لأيام تبدو أكثر صعوبة  مستقبلاً فى حالة استمرار أعمال العنف بالمدينة.

وجوه سكان المدينة تحمل تخوفا من المستقبل، كبار السن منهم يرون فى أحداث  اليوم تشابها مع ذكريات التهجير الذى كان على السكان بعد هزيمة 76 ونقل  سكان مدن القناة إلى محافظات الجمهورية، خوفا من زيادة القتلى من المدنيين  فى غارات إسرائيلية على منشآت حيوية قريبة من سكن المدنيين.

 ويربط إبراهيم سليمان العربى، رجل فى الستينيات من عمره حال المدينة  المغلقة، والشوارع شبة الخالية فى النهار بحال المدينة فى فترة حرب  الاستنزاف، ويقول" الحال الآن يشبه أيام التهجير، الناس خائفون من الخروج  من منازلهم، بسبب الرصاص المتطاير فى الشوارع، وحتى فى تشييع جنازة القتلى  لم تسلم من هجوم بقنابل الغاز".

 الحاج إبراهيم نفسه تعجب من حال المدينة ليلا بسبب قرار حظر التجول، رغم  أنه يرى أنها عقاب جماعى لمدن منطقة القناة، ويعتقد أن الرئيس فى حاجة إلى  مراجعة قراره.

 وما بين تغيير الحال بين الخوف نهارا والتحدى ليلا لقرار سيادى، تبقى  بورسعيد مع الإسماعيلية والسويس فى حالة تحدى لحظر التجول، وتجهز المدن  الثلاث لفعاليات يومية لكسر حظر التجول فيها

6 










​


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2013)

*مدن القناة تتحدى حظر التجول وتنظم مسيرات  ليلية حاشدة بقيادة رموز المقاومة.. واستمرار الاشتباكات فى الشرقية وكفر  الشيخ والإسكندرية والغربية.. ووفاة متظاهر بورسعيدى أثناء نقله لمستشفى  الزقازيق*

                           الثلاثاء، 29 يناير  2013 - 00:25




                            مدن القناة تكسر حظر التجول                         
  
كتب عبد الله صلاح وحسن عبد  الغفار ومحمد كمال ومحمد سليمان وجمال حراجى وناصر جودة وجمال أبو الفضل  وإيمان مهنا وفتحية الديب وعادل ضرة ومحمد فرج وجاكلين منير وهناء أبو العز  وحسن عفيفى
واصلت القوى السياسية والثورية بالمحافظات احتجاجها ونظمت العديد من  المسيرات أمام المنشآت الحكومية والميادين، وتصاعدت حدة الاحتجاجات، حيث  خرج المئات من المتظاهرين بالمنيا وقطعوا السكة الحديد، وأشعلوا النيران فى  إطارات السيارات، ما أدى إلى تعطيل حركة قطارات وجه قبلى والصعيد، إلا أن  الأجهزة الأمنية نجحت فى إقناع المتظاهرين فى فض تجمهرهم وتسيير حركة  القطارات، وانطلق المتظاهرون فى مسيرة بشوارع المنيا مرددين هتافات "وحياة  دمك يا شهيد.. ثورة تانية من جديد".

وفى كفر الشيخ، احتدم الموقف بعد وقوع 8 مصابين فى صفوف المتظاهرين ومجندين  اثنين، إثر الاشتباكات الواقعة بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين فى محيط ديوان  محافظة كفر الشيخ، كما شهدت المنطقة، عمليات كر وفر بين المتظاهرين، وعدد  من قوات الأمن المركزى فى دوران المحافظة وبداية شارع الخليفة المأمون بعد  إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع الذى تأثر به المارة فى أول شارع الخليفة  للمأمون من ناحية نقابة المعلمين.

وألقى عدد من المتظاهرين الحجارة، رداً على إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع من قبل قوات الأمن، 

جاء ذلك بعد محاولة المتظاهرين دخول فناء ديوان عام المحافظة للإعلان عن  رفضهم لاستمرار المحافظ وتم منعهم من خلال إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع،  وتجمع المتظاهرون بدوران المحافظة القريب من محكمة كفر الشيخ وعاودوا  الاتجاه للوقوف أمام ديوان عام المحافظة للإعلان عن مطالبهم مما أدى لإطلاق  قوات الأمن المركزى الغاز المسيل للدموع وبدأت عمليات الكر والفر.

فى السياق ذاته، أصيب اللواء محمد الشاذلى، مساعد وزير الداخلية لأمن كفر  الشيخ بأزمة قلبية حادة داخل مكتبه بمديرية الأمن بسبب المجهود الزائد الذى  بذله خلال الأيام الأربعة الماضية والإجهاد اليومى المستمر من لقاءات  واحتواء المتظاهرين الذين اعتصموا بفناء ديوان عام محافظة كفر الشيخ، وتم  نقله لمستشفى الشرطة بالعجوزة.

وفى بورسعيد، انطلقت مسيرة حاشدة ضمت المئات من الأهالى والقوى السياسية من  مسجد مريم وحتى ميدان الشهداء، احتجاجاً على قرار الرئيس مرسى بفرض حظر  التجوال وإعلان حالة الطوارئ، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم  المرشد.. ارحل ارحل يا مرسى".

وفى السويس، صعد المتظاهرون من احتجاجاتهم ضد قرار مرسى بفرض حظر التجوال  وإعلان حالة الطوارئ، مرددين "يا مرسى قول لبديع الساويسة مش للبيع.. يسقط  يسقط حكم المرشد". 

واحتشد المئات من المتظاهرين من القوى السياسية المدنية وشباب الثورة منذ  قليل بميدان الأربعين بالسويس، رافضين قرار محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بفرض  الطوارئ وقرار حظر التجوال، حيث تعالت أعلام مصر والهتافات "ارحل ارحل –  مصر كبيرة عليك – السويسى مش بيخاف"، كما رددوا هتافات أخرى ضد المرشد  ومرسى. 

وانضم لمظاهرة عدد كبير من أصحاب المحال التجارية وأعضاء من الغرفة  التجارية الذين أعلنوا تضررهم من قرار غلق محالهم بسبب فرض حظر لتجوال، كما  انضم عدد من الرموز الوطنية وأبطال من المقاومة الشعبية. 

على جانب آخر تواجد عدد كبير من المواطنين بشوارع المحافظة وأعلن عدد كبير  من أصحاب المحال التجارية أنهم لن يلتزموا بقرار الحظر ولن يغلقوا محالهم  فى الساعة التاسعة مساء.

وقام العشرات من المواطنين بالوقوف على جانبى الطريق بالميدان لمشاهدة المظاهرة.

من جانبه، قال مصدر عسكرى إن اللواء أ. ح أسامة عسكر قائد الجيش الثالث  الميدانى أنهى اجتماعا منذ قليل مع اللجان الشعبية بالسويس وممثليهم الذين  كانوا يحمون السويس أثناء ثورة 25 يناير 2011.

وأضاف المصدر فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه تم الاتفاق معهم على حماية  المنشآت والانتشار فى كافة أنحاء المحافظة مساء اليوم وتأمين الطرق  والمنشآت العامة والخاصة وتطبيق القانون والمساعدة فى ضبط العناصر الخارجة  عن القانون. 

وفى الإسكندرية، قامت مجموعة من المتظاهرين المحتشدين أمام مسجد القائد  إبراهيم فى إحياء ذكرى 28 يناير بقطع طريق الكورنيش وغلق الطريق بالكامل فى  المسيرة التى تتجه حاليا من القائد إبراهيم إلى منطقة سيدى جابر (المحطة)،  ما تسبب فى شلل مرورى تام، وذلك تعبيرا عن حالة الغضب العارمة التى اجتاحت  الثوار جراء الأحداث الأخيرة، وسقوط شهداء بمدن القناة الثلاث، بالإضافة  إلى التعبير عن الاحتجاج، ورفض خطاب الرئيس بالأمس وإعلان حالة الطوارئ  وحظر التجوال فى تلك المدن.

وردد الثوار هتافات: "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"ارحل".

وشهد ميدان الشون بمحافظة الغربية، مسيرات حاشدة، حيث قام المتظاهرون  بإشعال النيران فى إطارات السيارات، ورددوا الهتافات "بسقوط النظام وإسقاط  الدستور وإسقاط حكم الإخوان"، فى ذكرى يوم الغضب فى ثورة 25 يناير منذ  عامين والتى راح ضحيتها العديد من الشهداء، وقام المتظاهرون بالتوجه إلى  مجلس مدينة المحلة، وتم رفع حالة التأهب بين قوات الشرطة والأمن المركزى  تحسبا لحدوث مشاجرات أو أعمال شغب من جانب المتظاهرين.

وفى الشرقية، تجددت الاشتباكات أمام مبنى ديوان عام محافظة الشرقية بين  قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، بعد قيام الأمن بإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريق  المتظاهرين، بعد قيام مندسين بقذف الشرطة بالطوب والحجارة، وترددت أنباء  عن وقوع إصابات بينهم.

وأعلنت مستشفى الزقازيق الجامعى، عن وفاة متظاهر من محافظة بورسعيد كان فى  طريقة للعلاج بالمستشفى الجامعى، حيث لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة، وهو فى الطريق  أثناء نقلة عبر سيارة الإسعاف والتى عادت به مرة أخرى إلى بورسعيد.

وأكد مصدر طبى لـ"اليوم السابع"، استقرار جميع الحالات التى تعالج  بالمستشفيات الجامعية من محافظتى السويس وبورسعيد، فيما عدا حالة واحدة من  بورسعيد مصابة بطلق نارى فى الرأس وغير مستقرة.

وفى السياق ذاته، أمرت نيابة قسم ثانى الزقازيق برئاسة محمد عبد الودود،  مدير النيابة بإشراف المستشار أحمد دعبس المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب  الشرقية بحبس 4 من فريق "بلاك بلوك" أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيقات وإخلاء  سبيل 16 متهما، من بينهم 10 أحداث و6 آخرين لعدم وجود دليل يثبت تورطهم فى  أحداث الشغب التى شهدتها الزقازيق.

ووجهت النيابة العامة لهم تهمة حرق وإتلاف ممتلكات عامة ومقاومة سلطات  وإثارة الشغب والتخريب العمدى، كما أمرت النيابة بتشكيل لجنة من "المحفظة"  لحصر التلفيات بمجلس مدينة الزقازيق، وذلك على خلفية الاشتباكات التى  شهدتها مدينة الزقازيق أمس وقيامهم بمحاولة اقتحام مبنى المحافظة ومجلس  المدينة وإشعال النيران به للمرة الثانية.

وفى القليوبية، نظم العشرات من شباب بنها مظاهرات أمام مبنى محافظة  القليوبية منذ قليل، وأعلنوا اعتصامهم ومنع دخول الموظفين إلى مبنى  المحافظة اعتراضاً على خطاب الرئيس مرسى وفرض الطوارئ على محافظات القناة،  التى تعد عقابا لها بدلا من تكريمها.

وطالبوا برحيل الرئيس وجماعته التى تريد السيطرة على مفاصل الدولة، منددين  باستخدام الحل الأمنى فى قمع الشعب، بما يعد إنتاجا لنظام مبارك، ودلالة  واضحة على إصراره على استكمال المسيرة السياسية دون توافق وطنى.

وأكد المحتجون دخولهم فى اعتصام مفتوح تضامنا مع إخوانهم فى التحرير وفى  بور سعيد، وفى كل المحافظات التى تتعرض للضرب والقمع، وحتى تتحقق مطالبهم،  حيث طالب المتظاهرون بتغيير الحكومة وتعيين حكومة إنقاذ وطنى، ووقف ممارسات  الإخوان والرئيس فى تجاهل الشعب والمعارضة، وإصراره على السير فى وادٍ  بعيدا عن الشارع المصرى، الذى أصابه الملل والإحباط واليأس وقاربت الدولة  على الانهيار ولفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة، وكذالك إسقاط الدستور.

ومن جانبه قام أمن مبنى المحافظة بغلق الأبواب وإطفاء الأنوار، كما شددت  قوات الأمن من إجراءاتها خوفا من دخول بعض المندسين إلى المبنى والقيام  بأعمال تخريبية.

وفى الإسماعيلية، خرج المئات من القوى الثورية فى مظاهرة حاشدة بمنطقة  الثلاثينى للتظاهر ضد قرار فرض حظر التجوال وإعلان حالة الطوارئ بالمحافظة،  كما نجحت قوات الأمن فى فتح طريق مزلقان شل بالمحطة الجديدة بعد إغلاقه  لعدة ساعات بسبب اعتراض الأهالى على إلقاء القبض على أحد شباب المنطقة.

وانتقلت قوة من مديرية أمن الإسماعيلية إلى موقع الأحداث وتم إقناع  المواطنين بفك الاعتصام وفتح الطريق وتمت الاستجابة لهم مراعاة لظروف التى  تمر بها البلاد.

وعلى جانب آخر، ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية القبض على أربعة صبيان كانوا متواجدين  بمحيط ميدان الممر منذ قليل، وتم احتجازهم بقسم ثانى وتوافد ذووهم إلى  القسم فى محاولة للإفراج عنهم قبل بدء الحظر.

وأكدت مصادر أمنية، أن الشرطة تقوم حالياً بتمشيط المنطقة الواقعة بين  ميدان الممر وقسم ثانى بعد الأحداث المؤسفة التى شهدتها المنطقة.

وفى البحيرة، تظاهر نشطاء القوى الثورية بمدينة "حوش عيسى" إحياء لذكرى  جمعة الغضب، وقاموا بالخروج بمسيرة حاشدة تقودها حركة 6 أبريل بالبحيرة  لتجوب شوارع المدينة، رافعين اللافتات المطالبة بتحقيق أهداف ثورة 25  يناير.

كما ردد المحتجون الهتافات المناهضة للرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، مطالبين بضرورة تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى تمثل القوى السياسية  المختلفة.


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2013)

*بالفيديو..مجهولون يقتحمون فندق سميراميس  ويطلقون الخرطوش على المتظاهرين.. ومنصة التحرير تعلن الاستيلاء على  مدرعتين واحتجاز ضابط وتدعو لمليونية الخلاص.. و"الشباب الليبرالى" تحذر  "الداخلية" من فخ الإخوان*

                           الثلاثاء، 29 يناير  2013 - 00:23





                             الاشتباكات فى محيط فندق سميراميس                         
 كتب ماهر عبد الواحد ورحاب عبد اللاه وهانى عثمان ومحمود عثمان وعبد الله محمود وحسام الشقويرى وعبد اللطيف صبح
  
شهد ميدان التحرير وكورنيش النيل ومحيط السفارة البريطانية مساء  الاثنين اشتباكات دامية بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، مما أدى إلى تجدد حالة  من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وعناصر الأمن.

وحاول مجهولون اقتحام فندق سميراميس بعدما أطلقوا الخرطوش على المتظاهرين محاولين سرقة ماكينة الصرافة الخاصة بالفندق.

وأعلنت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير عن تنظيم مليونية الجمعة القادمة  تحت اسم جمعة الخلاص، على أن تنطلق 4 مسيرات من ميدان مصطفى محمود ودوران  شبرا إلى ميدان التحرير، ومسيرتان من ميدان الساعة ومسجد النور بالعباسية  إلى قصر الاتحادية. 

فيما ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع على المتظاهرين  بشارع القصر العينى بعد محاولة عدد من المتظاهرون صعود الجدار العازل  والتوجه ناحية مجلس الشورى.

واستولى المتظاهرون على مدرعتين لقوات الشرطة واحتجازوا ضابطا وأضرموا النيران فى المدرعتين. 

واستمرت حالة الكر والفر بين الأمن والمتظاهرين على خلفية قيام قوات الأمن  بإلقاء كثيف للقنابل المسيلة للدموع، وهو ما تصدى له مئات المتظاهرين بعدما  انضمت مسيرة الألتراس، الأمر الذى أدى إلى قيام قوات الأمن بوقف عمليات  إلقاء القنابل بعدما استشعروا خطورة الوضع عليهم فى ظل استمرار حالات  المواجهة.

وأشعل عدد من المتظاهرين النيران فى إطارات السيارات بالقرب من السفارة  البريطانية بعد تجمع مئات المتظاهرين والتى انضم لهم مسيرة من الألتراس،  مرددين هتافات معارضة للنظام والرئيس مرسى، بينما تراجع الأمن إلى أول سور  السفارة البريطانية. 

وكثفت قوات اﻷمن المركزى بشارع الكورنيش من إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع  وطلقات الخرطوش، مما أدى لهروب المتظاهرين لميدان التحرير وإخلاء كورنيش  النيل.


وسادت حالة من الفوضى داخل محطة مترو السادات عقب تجمهر المتظاهرين داخل  المحطة و هروب الأمن مما أدى إلى إغلاق الموظفين شبابيك صرف التذاكر بعد  ظهور ملثمين داخل المحطة لمناوشة أمن المترو.

ومن جانبها أكدت جبهة الشباب الليبرالى فى بيان لها، اختفاء "بيشوى إسحق"  عضو الجبهة بعد إلقاء القبض عليه أمس بميدان التحرير، وأنه رغم تأكيدات من  تواجدوا بالقرب من مكان القبض عليه أمس أكدوا أنه تم اقتياده إلى قسم  عابدين، إلا أن قسم عابدبن نفى وجوده فى حجز القسم.

وأضاف البيان أن الأمن ألقى القبض أيضا على مؤمن محمد أمين عضو الجبهة بمحافظة الشرقية ولم تفرج عنه حتى الآن.

وطالبت الجبهة وزارة الداخلية بعدم التورط فى الفخ الذى تدفعهم جماعة  الإخوان للوقوع فيه، وتنفيذ سياسة مكتب الإرشاد فى قمع الشباب والقبض عليهم  بدون تهمة وحجزهم فى أماكن مجهولة وهو ما يخالف القانون والدستور الذى  تتشدق الجماعة بأن أعظم دستور فى العالم.

وطالبت الجبهة وزير الداخلية بالإفراج الفورى عن كل المواطنين الذين تم  القبض عليهم فى شوارع مصر وميادينها وإلا تتلوث أيديهم بدماء الشعب المصرى،  ويتذكرون أنهم مؤسسة مهمتها حماية شعب مصر وليس جماعة الإخوان ومقرات  الحرية والعدالة.





[YOUTUBE]wKCExZy7OEk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]














 [YOUTUBE]M_tpTuLoXFc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]M_tpTuLoXFc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]








[YOUTUBE]

ImEmL9ioYR8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VQN5TtHyri8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2013)

*ملثمون يشعلون النيران بمرسى مراكب على كورنيش النيل*

                           الثلاثاء، 29 يناير  2013 - 02:43





                             جانب من الاشتباكات                         
 كتب محمد السيد


 
أشعل ملثمون فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء النيران فى  مرسى المراكب المتواجد أمام فندق سميراميس بمنطقة كورنيش النيل، وذلك بعد  إلقاء عدد من زجاجات المولوتوف على المرسى.

على جانب آخر كثفت قوات الأمن من إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع على  جموع المتظاهرين الموجودين على كورنيش قصر النيل، الأمر الذى أدى إلى  تراجعهم لميدانى التحرير وعبد المنعم رياض.


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2013)

*الحرية والعدالة يتقدم بمبادرة لتعديل قانون  الانتخابات.. سعد الكتاتنى: تقدمت بها خلال الحوار الوطنى لتخفيف حالة  الاحتقان وللتصدى لنشر الفوضى.. وأيدينا ممدودة للجميع*

                           الثلاثاء، 29 يناير  2013 - 00:12





                             سعد الكتاتنى                         


 
تقدم حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، بمبادرة لتعديل قانون الانتخابات، فى المواد المختلف عليها مع  القوى السياسية الأخرى.

وقال الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتنى، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، تقدمت فى  الحوار الوطنى نيابة عن حزب الحرية والعدالة بمبادرة لتعديل قانون  الانتخابات لتخفيف حالة الاحتقان.

وأضاف الدكتور الكتاتنى، أتمنى أن يراجع البعض مواقفهم وينضموا معنا للتصدى لمحاولات نشر الفوضى والعنف.


وأشار رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر، إلى أن  اللحظة الراهنة لا تحتمل إلا أن نسموا جميعا فوق خلافاتنا الفكرية، وأن نضع  أمن هذا الوطن واستقراره فوق كل اعتبار، مشددا "أيدينا ممدودة للجميع".


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2013)

*بالفيديو.. وجدى غنيم يحرض "مرسى": السلطات  القضائية والتنفيذية تتآمر على الرئيس.. أحرض علناً بقتل كل من يقف أمامنا  وسنأتى بالحق بأيدينا وليس بالشرطة.. الكلام انتهى والفعل قادم*

                           الثلاثاء، 29 يناير  2013 - 03:07





                             وجدى غنيم                         
 كتب أسامة عبد الحميد


 
وجه الدكتور وجدى غنيم، نداءً عاجلاً إلى الرئيس يطالبه باستخدام  سلطاته والضرب من حديد فى ظل الظروف التى تمر بها البلاد من فوضى عارمة،  وما تسعى إليه التيارات المعادية الممولة من الخارج والداخل وتهدف إلى  إشعال الحرائق وقتل الأبرياء لتشويه الإسلاميين وإسقاط الدولة والرئيس  والقضاء على مصر.

ظهر "غنيم" خلال الفيديو متحدثاً بقوة وغضب قائلاً،" هذا نداء عاجل يا  فخامة الرئيس، طف الصاع، فاض الكيل مش ممكن إللى بيحصل، لا يا سيادة الرئيس  اغضب بقى، أنت مستنى أيه، استعمل سلطاتك أمال لازمتها أيه، اضرب بيد من  حديد بلا هوادة، لأننا وصلنا لمرحلة ضياع البلد وسوف تضيع على أيدك، وسيقال  أنك السبب، وسيقال هذا الإسلام إللى مش عارف يحكم، وأدى المسلمين إللى  خربوها، مع إننا ضحايا وأنت أولنا، لا يا فخامة الرئيس الطيبة لا تنفع، إذا  أنت أكرمت الكريم ملكته وإذا أنت أكرمت اللئيم تمردا، لا يا سيادة الرئيس  فاضل إيه فاضل يجبوك من بيتك".

وأضاف "غنيم"،" هؤلاء أناس تتحداك وتتحدى الشعب، لأن الشعب هو الذى أختارك،  أنت حتى لم تأتِ من نفسك، الحزب الذى رشحك والناس اختارتك، يبقى دول  بيحربونا كشعب مش بيحربوك لوحدك، ماذا ننتظر من سرقة وقتل وحرق مقرات ونهب  محلات، من مجموعات ملثمة، واستشهد غنيم بقول الله تبارك وتعالى فى سورة  المائدة" إنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِى الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أن يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ  تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ يُنفَوْا مِنَ  الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْى فِى الدُّنيَا وَلَهُمْ فِى الآخِرَةِ  عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ".

وأكد غنيم أن هذا حكم الشرع فيهم وحكم السنة أيضا، مستشهداً بصحيح مسلم حيث  قال" يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، أَرَأَيْتَ أن جَاءَ رَجُلٌ يُرِيدُ أَخْذَ  مَالِى ؟ قَالَ: فَلَا تُعْطِهِ مَالَكَ، قَالَ: أَرَأَيْتَ أن قَاتَلَنِى ؟  قَالَ: قَاتِلْهُ ؟ قَالَ: أَرَأَيْتَ أن قَتَلَنِى ؟ قَالَ: فَأَنْتَ  شَهِيدٌ، قَالَ: أَرَأَيْتَ أن قَتَلْتُهُ ؟ قَالَ هُوَ فِى النَّارِ". 

وأشار غنيم إلى أن هناك تأمر على الرئيس من السلطات القضائية والتنفيذية،  من تقاعس فى أداء الشرطة والنيابة التى تفرج عن البلطجية بعد القبض عليهم  وتقديمهم للعدالة، وبرر هذا أنه ليس بغريب عليهم فهم يحمون البلطجية لأن  بهم أيضاً بلطجية داخل النيابة ممن قاموا بترويع النائب العام مطالبين  بإقالته. 

وأكد "غنيم" على مدى يقينه بقدرة الأخوة فى رجوع الأمن، قائلاً،" البلد  هضيع، الناس بتقول ولا يوم من أيام المجرم، يبقى احنا ساكتين ليه احنا نقدر  نجيب الأمن، إذا كان هناك تقاعس من الشرطة والنيابة، فمصر كلها رجالة،  فلاحين وصعايدة وجماعة إسلامية وسلفية، كل المسلمين رجالة ويقدروا يجيبوا  حقهم، وعملنا دا قبل كدا فى ثورة 25 يناير من لجان وحمينا البلد فى وقت  تقاعست شرطة عن أداء واجبها وانسحبت".

فيما وجه نقضه وهجومه على الوزراء وأنهم تخلوا عن واجبهم فى مساندة الرئيس  ولم يقفوا معه بل كانوا سبباً فى قسم ظهره، وأنهم بذلك يفتتوه ويجهزون عليه  مستشهداً بدعاء سيدنا موسى مطالباً رب العالمين قائلاً،" قَالَ رَبِّ  اشْرَحْ لِى صَدْرِى * وَيَسِّرْ لِى أَمْرِى * وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِنْ  لِسَانِى * يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِى * وَاجْعَلْ لِى وَزِيرًا مِنْ أَهْلِى *  هَارُونَ أَخِى * اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِى * وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِى أَمْرِى"، فكيف  لا يقف الوزراء بجانب الرئيس ومساعدته فى ظل هذه الفوضى التى تمر بها  البلاد من بلطجة وحرق وسرقة ونهب من بلطجية.

فيما شمل نقده أيضاً قرارات الرئيس، مطالباً أن يكون أكثر قوة فى تعامله مع  كل من يقف ضده، منتقداً قوله أمس فى خطابه أنه مضطر إلى إعلان حالة  الطوارئ، وما فعله سابقاً من العفو عن من سبه علنا قائلاً،" لماذا كل هذا  الضعف، أمام من سبوك بالأم والأب بالقول والكتابة، وما فعله أحدهم وقدم  للمحاكمة وسجن، وعفوت عنه بقرار جمهورى، وتقول لن يقصف فى عهدك قلم، كان  يجب أن تقصف رقبته وليس قلمه، الذى يحرض ضدك وضد البلد".

وأكد غنيم على ضرورة مقاتلة من يسعون إلى إحراق البلاد قائلاً،" أحرض علناً  على قتل المجرمين، والبلطجية، الذين يحرقون البلد ويقتلون الأبرياء، وإذا  كانت الشرطة لا تأتى بحق أحد، وبتساعد البلطجية، احنا هانجيب حقنا  بأيدينا"، مستشهداً بموقف قرية من قرى المنوفية التى دخلها البلطجية لترويع  أهلها وسرقة ما بها، إلا أن أهلها وقفوا فى وجههم ورفضوا تسليمهم للشرطة  بل قتلوهم ليكونوا عبرة لمن يفكر فى ذلك مرة أخرى.

وانتقد غنيم الجماعات الملثمة التى خرجت تحرق وتدمر البلد موجهاً لهم  القول،" إذا كنتم رجالاً، أخلعوا ما تخفون به وجوهكم، لنرى إذا كنتم  صليبيين، أم علمانيين، أو ما هو جنسكم، يا مجرمون، يا من تنهبون البلد  وتحرقونها، حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم، ومن يساعدكم، مادياً، أو بالقول  على قنوات فضائية، سواء من الداخل أو من الخارج، من الحرامية والمجرمين،  سارقى البد"، مستشهداً بفتح البارى فى صحيح البخارى" وكذا نقطع بكفر، من  قال قولاً يتوصل به تضليل الأمة، أو تكفير الصحابة".

واختتم غنيم أنه جاهز هو وكل من معه، وسيقفون فى وجه هؤلاء لكشفهم، وفضح  مختطتهم، وسنأتى بالحق بأيدينا وسنتصدى لكل من يقف فى وجهنا، لقد صمتنا  كثيراً، وأن المرحلة القادمة ستشهد عودة الحق، استقرار مصر، لأن الله هو من  صنع الثورة، ومن سيحميها ويحمى مصر، وأن عهد الكلام قد انتهى ووقت الفعل  قادم.



[YOUTUBE]kjCJ-khkgyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2013)

نادر بكار لـ"أديب": مصر أكبر من الجماعة وعلى الرئيس وقف أخونة الدولة

الثلاثاء، 29 يناير 2013 - 01:22
نادر بكار المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب النور نادر بكار المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب النور

كتب سمير حسنى
Add to Google

أعلن نادر بكار، المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب النور، أن الحزب سيجرى اتصالات بقيادات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى من أجل البدء فى حوار مباشر بين حزب النور والجبهة بعيداً عن حوار الرئاسة فى إطار المسئولية الوطنية.

جاء ذلك فى حواره مع الإعلامى عمرو أديب ببرنامج القاهرة اليوم، وهو الحوار الذى فتح فيه بكار النار على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة، حيث انتقد بكار مؤسسة الرئاسة وإدارتها للبلاد فى الفترة الماضية وتكرارها للأخطاء بشكل مستمر، كما انتقد الوضع الحالى الغير شرعى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وقال،" لابد أن يتم تقنين وضع الجماعة"، مؤكدا أن مصر أكبر من أى جماعة ولن تكون الجمعية الدعوية أكبر من البلد ومصلحة البلد تقدم على مصلحة الجماعة.

وأشار بكار إلى أن أداء الحكومة أداء فاشل، مضيفا أن هشام قنديل أثبت الفشل الذريع بداية من التشكيل والتعامل مع الأزمات فى مصر، كما انتقد بكار آلية اختيار المحافظين، ضاربا المثال بالمحافظين الإخوان الذين تم اختيارهم بدون أى معايير حقيقية على أرض الواقع.

وأضاف بكار فى الحوار أن قرار حظر التجوال من الرئيس مرسى على مدن القناة ليس حفاظاً على الأمن، وإنما هو معاقبة لشعب بورسعيد وهو أمر لا يصح أبدا.

وكشف بكار فى الحوار عن مبادرة حزب النور للخروج من الأزمة وتتضمن عدة محاور أولها ما يتعلق بحالة الطوارئ، حيث اقترح بكار دراسة إلغائها بعد أسبوعين والاكتفاء بها دون فرض حظر التجوال فقط على مدن القناة، وفى حال استمرار حالة الطوارئ فيتفق على تشكيل لجنة للتظلمات وذلك ضمانا لعدم إساءة استخدام الطوارئ، على أن تضم اللجنة مندوباً عن الرئاسة ومندوباً عن وزارة العدل ومندوباً عن وزارة الداخلية، وممثلين عن الأحزاب، ويكون دورها هو سرعة التحقيق فى أى توظيف لقانون الطوارئ خارج نطاق الضرورة القصوى.

وأضاف بكار أن القضية الثانية فى المبادرة تتعلق بآلية التظاهر، حيث طالب بتشكيل لجنة لإصدار قانون تنظيم التظاهر، ينص على عدم جواز التظاهر أمام الهيئات وقصر التظاهر على الميادين.

وانتقد بكار فى المبادرة الجماعات المسلحة التى تنتشر فى الشوارع وطالب بإعطائها مهلة ثلاثة أيام لتفكيك نفسها، لكى يبدأ الأمن بتتبعهم بعد ذلك والكشف عن هوياتهم والقبض عليهم خاصة من يحملون أسلحة لإرهاب المواطنين.

وأوضح بكار أن القضية الثالثة فى المبادرة تتلخص فى حالة الإحباط لدى ضباط وجنود الشرطة، مضيفا ضرورة إرسال لجان تقصى حقائق فى كل مواقع الأحداث وتخصيص وفود أكثر عدداً وتنوعاً لزيارة جنود الأمن المركزى المصابين، وكذلك الجنود فى معسكراتهم ورفع معنوياتهم فى مواجهة المخربين مع التأكيد عليهم بضبط النفس مع المتظاهرين السلميين.

وشدد بكار على أن المبادرة تتضمن أيضا آليات لنزع فتيل الاحتقان فى الخلافات السياسية وتحديدا ما يتعلق بالدستور، مشيرا إلى ضرورة تعهد الأحزاب السياسية بتقديم تعديل دستورى يجعل نصاب الموافقة على التعديل داخل البرلمان النصف بدلا من الثلثين مع قيام القوى المعترضة على الدستور بتشكيل لجان خاصة دون مشاركة الرئاسة ولا الأحزاب المؤيدة للدستور لوضع اقتراحات محددة للمواد المطلوب تعديلها بحيث تتم مناقشتها فور تكوين البرلمان.

وأضاف بكار على أن التشكيل الحكومى لابد أن يكون نصفها على الأقل من التكنوقراط مع إبعاد مجلس الشعب المقبل عن هذا الصراع، مشددا على ضرورة عدم إجراء تعديلات إلا بعد الانتخابات.

واستكمل بكار مبادرة حزب النور وتحديدا ما يتعلق بالهوية الاقتصادية لمصر، حيث طالب بمناقشة معوقات تطبيق قانون الحد الأقصى والأدنى للأجور وإيقاف أى قرارات تخص الضرائب لحين انتهاء الانتخابات مع الإعداد لمؤتمر كبير تحت رعاية وزارات المجموعة الاقتصادية ومجموعة التضامن الاجتماعى وتدعى الأحزاب والجامعات لترشيح ممثلين لها، يقومون بتقديم روشتة (اقتصادية – مالية – اجتماعية ) تلتزم بها الحكومة الحالية لحين الانتهاء من تشكيل الحكومة بعد الانتخابات البرلمانية، على أن يكون على رأس أولويات هذا المؤتمر تحديد موقف واضح من التعامل مع صندوق النقد الدولى وبيان الوسائل البديلة فى حالة رفض التعامل معه.

كما طرح بكار ملف المصالحة مع أعضاء الحزب الوطنى، واقترح تشكل لجنة للتواصل مع جميع من لم تقدم فى حقهم بلاغات فساد من رموز الحزب الوطنى لإرساء وثيقة شرف يتوقف بناء عليها الإعلاميون والساسة من التعرض لهم على أنهم منبوذون وتركهم للجمهور يحكم عليهم ويقيمهم.

وفيما يتعلق بالقضاء المصرى فأقترح أن يتم الاجتماع بين القوى السياسية وبين أعضاء المحكمة الدستورية، وكذلك مع نوادى القضاة وإغلاق صفحة الماضى بكل تفاصيلها، واختتم بكار المبادرة التأكيد على دور وسائل الإعلام بأن يتم الاتفاق على لقاء صحفى أسبوعى للرئيس أو لأحد معاونيه مع ممثلى الصحف والفضائيات للإجابة على تساؤلاتهم مما وجد علاقة جيدة بين الرئيس والإعلام.


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2013)

مجهولون يحاولون سرقة ماكينة صرافة بسميراميس والمتظاهرون يستردونها

الثلاثاء، 29 يناير 2013 - 02:37
جانب من اشتباكات قصر النيل جانب من اشتباكات قصر النيل

كتب محمد السيد - تصوير محمود حفناوى
Add to Google

قام عدد من المجهولين المتواجدين على كوبرى قصر النيل فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، بتكسير أبواب فندق سميراميس والاستيلاء على مكينة صرافة الأموال، فى حين لاحقهم عدد من المتظاهرين العقلاء واستطاعوا استعادة ماكينة الصرافة من المجهولين ووضعها أمام قوات الأمن.

فيما فر المجهولون هربا من ناحية ميدان الأوبرا وكثفت قوات الأمن من إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل.


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2013)

ائتلاف اللجان الشعبية بالجيزة يعقد مؤتمرا للدعوة لسلمية الثورة

الثلاثاء، 29 يناير 2013 - 01:25
صورة ارشيفية صورة ارشيفية

كتب علام عبد الغفار
Add to Google

أصدر منذ قليل الائتلاف العام للجان الشعبية بمحافظة الجيزة، بيانا حول الأحداث، التى تمر بها البلاد ودعوة لمؤتمر صحفى مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، لدعوة الرئاسة لاستخدام كافة وسائل الحزم لمواجهة ما يحدث وكذلك دعوة الشعب للتحلى بسلمية المظاهرات.

وقال محمد حسين السيد المتحدث الرسمى للائتلاف العام للجان الشعبية بمحافظة الجيزة فى البيان، أن الشعب المصرى قام بأعظم ثورة فى العالم ثورة تدرس فى الجامعات ثورة أبهرت العالم..كان من أهم صفاتها أنها تعلى من مبادئ القيم، والأخلاق وحب الوطن وبمشاركة الشعب بكامل انتمائه، ولذلك يناشد الائتلاف العام اللجان الشعبية بمحافظة الجيزة الجميع التحلى بالوطنية.

وناشد الائتلاف المؤسسة الرئاسية بمزيد من تفعيل القانون مع من يحاول تخريب المؤسسات وإشاعة الفوضى فى هذه الدولة العظيمة بكل حزم والعمل على استكمال أهداف ثورة يناير، كما ناشد كل القوى السياسية والمعارضة من محبى الوطن إعلان الإدانة الكاملة لكل أشكال العنف وإرقة الدماء فى الأيام الماضية.

وناشد الائتلاف كل القيادات الأمنية والتنفيذية فى الدولة، أن تتصدى لكل محاولات التخريب والفوضى والقيام بدورها فى الحفظ على الأمن والأمان للموطنين،كما ناشد الشعب المصرى العظيم بالمحافظة على سلمية الثورة، ومكتسبات الثورة والحفاظ على المنشآت العامة والخاصة.

وأعلنت اللجان الشعبية بمحافظة الجيزة للشعب المصرى أنها لن تتهاون فى الحفاظ على أمن وسلامة الوطن والحفاظ على الشرعية المنتخبة للشعب المصرى بكل ما أوتينا من قوة ولا ندخر جهداً فى هذا،كما أنها تدعو كل القوى المنظمة لفعاليات الشارع إلى تعليق فعالياتها الاحتجاجية دون شروط مسبقة حدادا على الدم المصرى المراق، ولإعطاء مساحة للحوار الوطنى، ولمنح الداخلية فرصة كاملة للتفرقة بين المتظاهر الحقيقى والبلطجى المندس لفرض سيادة القانون.

ويدعو الائتلاف المؤسسات الإعلامية والصحفية إلى حضور المؤتمر الصحفى للائتلاف لإعلان مواقفه فى حال تصاعد مسلسل الفوضى والعبث بالوطن فى الساعة الخامسة من مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، وذلك بمقر جريدة أهل الجيزة الناطقة باسم الائتلاف فى شارع "2 ب عبد العزيز جاويش ميدان لبنان خلف سوبر ماركت الهوراى الدور الثالث.


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*
	قال عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة إنه "إذا لم يكمل الرئيس   المصرى محمد مرسى مدته الرئاسية، فلن يتمكن أى رئيس مصرى قادم إكمال  مدته".
 
	وأوضح فى تصريحات خاصة للأناضول اليوم الثلاثاء أنه "من حق أى مصرى أن   يتظاهر سلميا للتعبير عن رأيه، وليس من حق أى جهة أو حزب أو قوى سياسية منع   المصريين من هذا الحق".
 
	واستدرك "لكن الأمر هنا يتعلق باحترام مبادئ الديمقراطية، فالانقلاب على   الديمقراطية وأدواتها فى خصومة سياسية يهدد التحول الديمقراطى فى مصر بشكل   عام، ويؤثر بالضرورة على أى خطوة قادمة، بما فى ذلك استقرار أى رئيس جديد   فى منصبه".
 
	ونفى القيادى الإخوانى، وجود تهديد حقيقى لبقاء مرسى فى منصبه قائلاً: "لا   يوجد تهديد حقيقى لاستمرار الرئيس، فالتهديد الحقيقى يتمثل فى الانقلابات   العسكرية أو السخط الشعبى العام، وليس بسلوك بعض المعارضة لسبيل غير   ديمقراطى للتعبير عن مواقفها".
 
	ورداً على سؤاله عما إذا كان خرق حظر التجول فى مدن القناة لا يعبر عن سخط   شعبى عام أجاب "بالطبع لا.. فدائما لا يلتزم المصريون بحظر التجول".
 
	ورأى العريان أن "المشهد يتجه لانفراجة، ودليل ذلك تصاعد العنف فى   الاحتجاجات، والذى يثبت أن من يسلكه قلة لا تمثل تيارا أو غضبا شعبيا عاما،   لأن المصريين بطبعهم يرفضون العنف، كما شاهدنا فى ثورة 25 يناير والتى   التزمت السلمية رغم كل ما تعرض له الثوار من عنف واستهداف".*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

طالبت النائبة السابقة بمجلس الشعب،  جورجيت قليني، الرئيس  مرسي بإيقاف العمل بالدستور الجديد، والعودة للعمل  بدستور 71 وبعض  تعديلاته، مؤكدةً أن العودة إلى «المربع صفر» هو تصحيح  للمسار، وهو أفضل من  الاستمرار في مسار خطأ.   وأضافت قليني، في مداخلة  هاتفية لبرنامج «في   الميدان» على قناة التحرير الفضائية مساء اليوم  الثلاثاء، أن كل جوانب  الحياة في مصر أصابها العوار، منذ الإعلان الدستوري  للرئيس في نوفمبر  الماضي، مشيرةً إلى أن هذا الإعلان كان بمثابة «العدوان  على الدولة» - على  حد قولها.


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

قالت نوارة نجم- الناشطة السياسية: إن  قوات الأمن المركزي  غير مهنية وغير مدربة للتعامل مع المتظاهرين بشكل لا  يؤدي إلى القتل، مشيرة  إلى أن ما يقوله رموز جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن  متظاهري ميدان التحرير،  ووصفهم لهم بـمثيري الشغب، هو غير صحيح على  الإطلاق.
وأشارت نجم، في مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "القاهرة اليوم" على  قناة اليوم  مساء يوم الاثنين، إلى أن ثقتها بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  يوماً ما جعلها  "مغفلة"، على حد وصفها.
وأكدت الناشطة السياسية، أن الشعب يشعر الآن بأن النظام  القديم مازال  قائماً، وأن الثورة كل تحركاتها رد فعل وليست هي البادئة  بالفعل،  والمتظاهرون لم يقبلوا مرسي لأنهم لم يلمسوا تغييراً واضحاً في  ممارساته.


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*  	كتب - محمد حنفي:   	قال الدكتور يحي الجمل - نائب رئيس الوزراء الأسبق - إن مصر تمر بمرحلة   خطيرة من تاريخها تهدد مسيرة التحول الديمقراطي بعد عامان علي ثورة 25 من   يناير تنفس فيها الشعب المصري الحرية وأسقط نظاماً عتيد له جذور عميقة،   ولكنه سرعان ما جاء تحت نظام أسوأ مصالحه أهم من مصالح الوطن .  	ووجه  الجمل عبر تصريح خاص لمصراوي، أمس الاثنين، رسالة إلي الرئيس مرسي  قائلاً:  "اتق الله في مصر، لا وقت للعناد والكبرياء، الوطن يضيع، أوقف نزيف  الدم،  أريد أن أذكرك أن مصلحة البلد اهم من مصالح جماعتك، تحرك قبل فوات  الأوان  والتاريخ لن يرحمك".  	وأضاف نائب رئيس الوزراء الأسبق قائلاً:" إن جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطني هي أمل  المعارضة الوحيد في التصدي لهيمنة جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين التي تتجاهل  مطالب الشعب المصري، مؤكداً أنه لا حوار مع النظام   طالما لا ضمانات لتفعيل  نتائجه"، على حد قوله.
 
*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*
قال قائد   المجموعة «2» فى تنظيم «البلاك بلوك» بالإسكندرية: إن كل مجموعة لها قائد   يدعى «كابو»، مشيراً إلى أنهم قسموا أنفسهم خلال اشتباكات الجمعة الماضى من   خلال وقوف كل من المجموعتين 1 و2 للتصدى للبلطجية وقوات الأمن جهة المسرح   الرومانى، فى حين وقفت المجموعة 3 لتأمين المظاهرات من جهة محطة مصر.
وأضاف قائد   المجموعة، فى تصريحات لـ«الوطن»، أن معظمهم كان ينتمى لحركات سياسية، لكنهم   انفصلوا عنها عند تكوين «البلاك بلوك»، لشعورهم بأن أهدافهم أصبحت مختلفة   عن هذه الحركات؛ لأنها ذات أيديولوجية سياسية، لكن حركتهم هدفها تأمين   المواطنين والمتظاهرين السلميين من الاعتداءات، وحتى لا يسببوا كذلك حرجا   لهذه الحركات أو الأحزاب إذا ما ارتكبوا فعلا ضد أفكارها.
وأوضح أن ظهورهم   كان رد فعل لاستفزازهم من قِبل عدد من أعضاء الجماعات الإسلامية، الذين   أعلنوا «الكفاح المسلح» ضد الشعب وضد الخروج عن الحاكم، مشيراً إلى أنه عقب   هذه التصريحات بدأوا بالفعل يفكرون فى الظهور كجماعة مضادة للدفاع عن   الشعب فى وجه هذا «الإرهاب»، حسب تعبيره، مؤكدا أنه على الرغم من عدم ورود   التسليح فى فكرهم، فإنه إذا تطور الأمر وازداد «إرهاب» الجماعات  الإسلامية،  فلن يكون أمامهم خيار سوى اللجوء لاستخدام السلاح.
وأشار إلى أن   الحركة لا تضم إليها أى مشترك جديد لا تعرفه، قائلا: «نحن لا نضم الينا إلا   أصدقاءنا وأهل الثقة فقط، حرصا على سرية التنظيم ونقاء الأعضاء وخشية   الاختراق الأمنى، حتى إن أقرب الناس الينا وأهلنا لا يعلمون بانضمامنا   للحركة، وحتى نزولنا للمظاهرات يكون دون قناع، فلا نرتديه إلا عند وقوع   اشتباكات».
وأضاف أن «هناك   محاولات من الداخلية والأجهزة الأمنية لضبطنا تجلت خلال اشتباكات المجلس   المحلى؛ حيث كانت هناك محاولات ترصد لنا من قبل (بلطجية الداخلية)»، حسب   قوله، و«كذلك من قبل الأمن المركزى الذى حاول إصابتنا أكثر من مرة ونجح   بالفعل فى إصابة 12 شخصا من المجموعة، لكننا تمكنّا من نقلهم للمستشفى   الميدانى قبل أن تتمكن الشرطة من ضبطهم».
وانتقد قائد   المجموعة ما يتردد من وصفهم بـ«البلطجية»، قائلا: «نحن خط الدفاع عن الشعب   الأعزل والمتظاهرين السلميين والمنشآت، ولا تعمد إلى التخريب أو إثارة   الفوضى، حتى إننا حين حاصرنا فيلا المحافظ أمس الأول وضعنا إحدى المجموعات   لتأمين متحف المجوهرات الذى يجاوره، حتى لا يستغل أحد البلطجية الأحداث   ويقتحمه، فليس كل من ارتدى قناعا أسود وأثار الفوضى صار من (البلاك بلوك)».

*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*«لم  يكن من السهل  التعرُّف على هويتهما، وما إذا كانا شابين أم فتاتين بعد أن  أخفى القناع  الأسود ملامحهما ولكن إحساسهما بالظلم ورفض الديكتاتورية  وحكم الإخوان  المسلمين ورغبتهما فى تقديم أى شىء للوطن، كانت من أهم أسباب  انضمامهما إلى  مجموعة «البلاك بلوك» فى الإسكندرية.. إنهما أصغر عضوتين  بمجموعة «بلاك  بلوك».
فمن يرى ملامحهما الصغيرة لا يصدق عمرهما الحقيقى، ولا أن إحداهما من الأعضاء المؤسسين لحركة «البلاك بلوك» بالإسكندرية.
تقول الفتاة   الأولى: «كنت مستاءة من الظلم الشديد من قِبل السلطة الحاكمة وتعامُلها   العنيف تجاه المتظاهرين السلميين، ولم يكن باستطاعتى تقديم أى شىء، ولكن   بمجرد أن عرضت على صديقتى فكرة الانضمام إلى هذه الجروب، لاقت الفكرة   قبولاً لدىّ وبدأت فى متابعتهم عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعى (الفيس بوك)،   وأرسلت إليهم رسائل للانضمام، وبعد عدة مقابلات وافق قائد المجموعة على   انضمامى إليهم وتسليمى كل أدوات الفريق من أقنعة وملابس مدون عليها شعار   الحركة».
وتضيف بحماسة   شديدة: «بالرغم من خوف والدتى من انضمامى إلى هذه الجروب وتصديقها لما   يتردد من اتهامات باطلة لمجموعتنا، فإنها عندما شاهدتنى فى تظاهرات 25   يناير لإحياء ذكرى الثورة، وأنا أقدِّم الإسعافات الأولية للمصابين اطمأنت   وتأكدت أننا نعمل لمساعدة الآخرين، ولسنا مجرد بلطجية كما يردد البعض».
وتستكمل: «أنا   باكره مرسى والإخوان المسلمين، وأرفض أن أكون ضمن أى حزب سياسى أو حركة،   لأنهم بيستغلونا، علشان كده قررت إنى أشارك فى السياسة من خلال (بلاك بلوك)   بعد ما اقتنعت بفكرهم وأسلوبهم، وحبيت العمل معاهم، وحسيت إنى بادافع عن   الحق وعن ولاد بلدى اللى ماتوا فى الثورة وأحداث بورسعيد والاتحادية   والسويس، وشجعتنى فكرة أن وجهى ملثّم، حتى لا يعلم أحد أننى فتاة وأتمكن من   التعامل، مثل الشباب وأقوم بنفس مهامهم فى الدافع وتقدُّم مسيرات الغضب».
وتابعت: «أنا   اشتركت علشان أنا مصرية باحب بلدى وعايزة أدافع عنها، ورافضة الظلم ومش   باخرّب حاجة ولا إحنا بلطجية، بل بالعكس بنساعد ونقدم خدمات للمواطنين»،   لافتة إلى أنها لا تفكر فى الزواج، وما يشغل تفكيرها ليس كما يشغل صديقاتها   لأنها وهبت حياتها للسياسة والبلد والاستقرار.
وتستطرد حديثها:   «أنا اخترت طريق الحرية والدفاع عن الوطن حتى لا يعيش أولادى وإخواتى   الصغيرين فى فقر وجوع، ويشوفوا الذل والقهر من خلال جماعة تحكم   بالديكتاتورية».
فيما تقول الفتاة   الثانية، إنه بالرغم من رفض والديها الشديد لهذا الجروب، فإنها تحدّتهم   وانضمت إلى اقتناعها الشديد بأفكارهم ورسالتهم، لافتة إلى أنها تعلّمت   الكثير الذى يجعلها تُسابق مَن فى عمرها من «سرعة البديهة والتفكير الدائم   والسريع واتباع التعليمات واحترام الرأى، وبالأخص رأى قائد الفريق».
وتشير إلى أن   الرهبة من المشاركة والخوف من المواجهة اختفت فى أول مواجهة، وعند بدء   الاشتباكات، لافتة إلى أنها تعاند أكثر وتصر على وجودها فى هذه الجروب كلما   تستمع إلى تصريحات الإسلاميين حول تكفير من يعارضهم.
وتضيف أن   «أسلحتهم فى الاشتباكات للدفاع عن أنفسهم هى الألعاب النارية والمولوتوف   والطوب، وليست الرصاص أو الآلى أو الخرطوش»، لافتة إلى أنهم قبضوا على   البلطجية خلال تظاهرات الـ25 يناير الماضية وقاموا بتسليمهم إلى قوات   الأمن.
«نحن لا نخاف من   الموت، لأننا أصحاب حق، فالحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية من حقوقنا المسلوبة،   وأرواحنا ليست أغلى ممن ضحوا بأنفسهم لإسقاط النظام السابق»، هكذا كانت   جملة النهاية لفتيات «بلاك بلوك» بعدما ألقين اللوم على الأهالى التى ما   زالت تخشى الأنظمة الحكومية وتتهاون فى حقها وتعيش تحت حكم الديكتاتورية.

الوطنأصغر فتيات «البلاك بلوك»: لا نفكر فى الزواج ووهبنا حياتنا للسياسة*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*



* 

كلام فى قمه الاستفزاز


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*كشف  عبدالجليل الشرنوبى، رئيس تحرير «إخوان أون لاين» السابق، موقع جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين الرسمى، عن أن مصادر بمكتب الإرشاد أبلغته بأن مروان  عيسى، رئيس كتائب عزالدين القسام فى قطاع غزة، نسق مع الجماعة على إدخال 3  مجموعات من أعضاء وجنود «القسام» إلى سيناء للمشاركة فى ضبط الوضع الأمنى  فى البلاد.
وقال  لـ«الوطن»: «وزارة الداخلية رفضت وجود القوات فى سيناء وقدمت القوات  الدولية، التى تشرف على تطبيق اتفاقية كامب ديفيد بين مصر وإسرائيل، شكوى  فى الأمم المتحدة ضد دخول قوات القسام ومعدات قتالية أخرى».
وأشار  إلى أن قوات القسام دخلت إلى سيناء برعاية كاملة من الإخوان، لمساعدة  وزارة الداخلية فى القبض على العناصر المخربة التى لا تستطيع الوزارة  الوصول إليها.
وكشف  الشرنوبى عن أن الإخوان مارسوا ضغوطاً كبيرة، على اللواء محمد إبراهيم،  وزير الداخلية، لإرغامه على قبول رغبتها فى تسليح قوات الأمن المركزى  بالرصاص الحى لمواجهة المتظاهرين والمعتدين، إلا أن قيادات الوزارة رفضوا  تلك الضغوط وهددوا بالتصعيد حال رضوخ الوزير لرغبة الجماعة.
من  جانبه، قال كارم رضوان، عضو مجلس شورى الإخوان، إن كلام «الشرنوبى» عار  تماماً من الصحة، وتساءل: «من أين استقى الشرنوبى المعلومات الخاصة بدخول  عناصر فلسطينية إلى مصر؟».
وأضاف:  «الداخلية ليست فى حاجة إلى مساعدات من القسام أو غيرها من الجهات  الخارجية أو الداخلية لأداء واجباتها تجاه الوطن»، موضحاً أن مصر دولة  مؤسسات تحكمها مؤسسات فاعلة وعلى رأسها رئيس لكل الشعب المصرى، وأن جماعة  الإخوان لا تحكم، ومن ثم فلا مجال للحديث عن مثل هذه الاختلاقات غير  الصحيحة.
فى  سياق متصل، قال مواطنون فى محافظة كفر الشيخ، إنهم شاهدوا عناصر فلسطينية  يرتدون الزى «الحمساوى» فى بلطيم، وهو ما شكل رعباً لهم وللاجئين السوريين  المقيمين مؤقتاً بمصيف بلطيم، ويُعتقد أنهم جاءوا لمواجهة «البلاك بلوك» أو  الكتلة السوداء.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*أمر المستشار أحمد صفوت مدير نيابة قصر النيل، بتشريح جثة أول ضحية فى اشتباكات ميدان التحرير، لبيان سبب الوفاة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت لجنة شباب القضاة والنيابة العامة عن مقاطعتها النائب العام، المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، مؤكدة أن كرامة هذا المنصب تقتضى عودة "عبد الله" للعمل بالقضاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*نزلاء سميراميس يغادرون الفندق عقب محاولة فاشلة لسرقة محتوياته*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*






لما الرهبان في الأديرة يقولوا يارب
لما الكهنة في الكنايس يقولوا يارب
لما الأقباط في البيوت يقولوا يارب
لما الشيوخ في المساجد يقولوا يارب
لما المسلمين في البيوت يقولوا يارب
لما كل شعب مصر يقول يارب

اعتقد ان ربنا مش هيخجل كل دول .... ننتظر تدخلك يارب
​*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*
قدمت الجبهة السلفية بلاغا ضد مجموعات "بلاك بلوك" بتهمة نشر العنف وترويع الآمنين.
وقال خالد   المصري، عضو المكتب السياسي للجبهة السلفية، وأمين عام المركز الوطني   للدفاع عن الحريات، إنه تقدم ببلاغ رسمي للنائب العام حمل رقم 1574 عرائض   النائب العام ضد عصابة "بلاك بلوك"، وأرفق مع البلاغ قائمة بأسماءهم   وصورهم، وادعى أن من بين من يدعمهم ويمولهم "حمدين صباحي، ورجل الأعمال س ع   عضو حزب وطني سابق وصاحب قناة فضائية، وم ن راهب كنيسة بعزبة النخل وعدد   من الشخصيات العامة".
وأكد المصري في   بيان له أن "هذه العصابة منظمة ولها تشكيل أفراده معروفين وتم تقديم   المستندات الدالة على ذلك في بلاغ رسمي للنائب العام" بحسب نص البيان.

*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*[FONT=Arial ! important]عاجل: تصدر رئاسة الجمهورية بيانا بعد قليل، لاعلان تشكيل لجان نوعية لتعديل الدستور.​​كان  الدكتور أيمن نور رئيس حزب غد الثورة، قد اعلن أمس أن جلسة الحوار مع  الرئيس انتهت لتوسيع نطاق الحوار الوطنى ليشمل جميع القوى الوطنية، وأوضح  نور أنه لم تتم الاستجابه لمطلب تشكيل حكومة انقاذ وطنى، فيما جدد مرسى  تعهده بتشكيل لجان قانونية للقيام بالتعديلات الدستورية وخاصة ما يخص وضع  المرأة فى الدستور ،فيما تم الاتفاق على العوده للاجتماع مع الرئيس بعد  أسبوع.[/FONT]*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*اليوم.. بورسعيد تشيع ضحيتين جديدتين لاشتباكات أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*"بلاك بلوك" البحر الأحمر تحل نفسها وتقرر الظهور بوجه مكشوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*بعد قليل.. بدء مؤتمر "النور" لعرض رؤيته فى الأحداث الراهنة*


----------



## grges monir (29 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بعد قليل.. بدء مؤتمر "النور" لعرض رؤيته فى الأحداث الراهنة*


اهو النور دة بيخلى الدنيا عتمة مش عارف لية هههه


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

أصدر النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد  الله أمرا بضبط وإحضار جميع  عناصر مجموعة (البلاك بلوك) ومن ينضم إليها،  وتكليف مأموري الضبط القضائي  من رجال الشرطةوالقوات المسلحة، بضبط أي شخص  يشتبه في انتمائه لتلك  الجماعة، وتسليمهم إلى النيابة العامة.

وقال  المستشار حسين ياسين رئيس المكتب الفني والمتحدث الرسمي للنيابة   العامة -  في تصريح له - إن التحقيقات التي أجراها المكتب الفني للنائب   العام، كشفت  النقاب عن كون جماعة البلاك بلوك هي جماعة منظمة تمارس أعمالا   إرهابية.


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*بينما كان يمر محتميا بملابسه من  البرد القارس، وجد امرأة مسنة وسط  الاشتباكات أمام كوبري قصر النيل فهرع  لمساعدتها، لكنه لم يستطع، فتلقفته  أيادي قوات الأمن، وانهال عليه مجندان  بالضرب المبرح بالعصي، وجذبه أحدهما  من المعطف الذي يرتديه، وألقاه على  الأرض، وواصل مجندان الاعتداء عليه،  واستطاع المواطن أن يلوذ بالفرار  حافيا، وتذكر أنه ترك «الجاكيت» تحت أقدام  الأمن المركزي، فأخذ يصرخ  «الجاكيت.. الجاكيت»، ولم يمنعه الضرب الذي تعرض  له من العودة مرة أخرى  والتقاط «الجاكيت»، لينال نصيبًا آخر من الضرب،  ويهرع حاملا «الجاكيت»  قائلا «عايز يخد الجاكيت.. كله إلا الجاكيت بتاعي».
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

كشف الدكتور  "ممدوح حمزة" الاستشاري الهندسي والناشط السياسي, أن فوارغ الخرطوش والرصاص  التي أطلقت علي أهالي محافظة بورسعيد مكتوب عليها "صنع فى إيطاليا".
وأوضح أنه تشرف بالتدريس فى  كلية الهندسة ببورسعيد لمدة 20 سنة وبعض زملائه هناك أرسلوا له فارغ خرطوش  تم جمعه من أماكن الأحداث هناك ومكتوبا عليها "صنع فى ايطاليا".
وطالب حمزة - علي حسابه الشخصي علي موقع "تويتر" اليوم الثلاثاء- من أبناء  بورسعيد تجميع جميع فوارغ الخرطوش والرصاص لأن هذه تعد أدلة الجريمة.
كما طالب الجمارك بأن تعلن عن الذي أدخل هذا الخرطوش من إيطاليا الى مصر.
ولفت ممدوح حمزة إلى أن بورسعيد قدمت شهداء فى حفر قناة السويس على ايدى  الاجانب وسنة 48 و 56 و67 و73 ضد الاحتلال الخارجى, والآن فى 2013 تقدم  شهداء ولكن للأسف ضحية الاحتلال الداخلى.


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

في واقعة جديدة بين مسلمين وأقباط بصعيد مصر، قام مجموعة ملتجون بالتعدي   على شاب قبطي داخل سرايا نيابة جرجا بسوهاج، وبتر ذراعه وعلى إثره تم نقله   إلى مستشفى جرجا الجامعي. يذكر إن الشاب طلعت شوقي كان محتجز بسرايا نيابة   جرجا للتحقيق معه كمتهم على خلفية أحداث مشاجرة بين مسلمين وأقباط  بالقرية ،  حيث قام ملتجون بالتعدي عليه في مقر النيابة حاملين سيوفهم  باترين ذراعه  على مرأى ومسمع الحضور من وكلاء نيابة وشهود عيان. جدير  بالذكر إن مشادات  كلامية بين مسلمين وأقباط قد وقعت بقرية جرجا قبل عام  وتم جلسة صلح عرفي  بين العائلتين إلا إن بعضًا من مسلمي القرية قاموا  بالتعدي على ممتلكات  الأقباط هناك وحرق ثلاث محال تابعين لهم، وعليه تم  اتهام عدد من العائلتين  وحضورهم للنيابة للتحقيق معهم وهنا حدث الاعتداء.  هذا وسنوافيكم بتفاصيل  القضية وتطوراتها.


----------



## چاكس (29 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> في واقعة جديدة بين مسلمين وأقباط بصعيد مصر، قام مجموعة ملتجون بالتعدي   على شاب قبطي داخل سرايا نيابة جرجا بسوهاج، وبتر ذراعه وعلى إثره تم نقله   إلى مستشفى جرجا الجامعي. يذكر إن الشاب طلعت شوقي كان محتجز بسرايا نيابة   جرجا للتحقيق معه كمتهم على خلفية أحداث مشاجرة بين مسلمين وأقباط  بالقرية ،  حيث قام ملتجون بالتعدي عليه في مقر النيابة حاملين سيوفهم  باترين ذراعه  على مرأى ومسمع الحضور من وكلاء نيابة وشهود عيان. جدير  بالذكر إن مشادات  كلامية بين مسلمين وأقباط قد وقعت بقرية جرجا قبل عام  وتم جلسة صلح عرفي  بين العائلتين إلا إن بعضًا من مسلمي القرية قاموا  بالتعدي على ممتلكات  الأقباط هناك وحرق ثلاث محال تابعين لهم، وعليه تم  اتهام عدد من العائلتين  وحضورهم للنيابة للتحقيق معهم وهنا حدث الاعتداء.  هذا وسنوافيكم بتفاصيل  القضية وتطوراتها.



ده وقت لازم يصحى فيه الاقباط و ياخدوا حقهم بأى طريقة .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2013)

النيابة العامة تأمر بضبط وإحضار جميع عناصر مجموعة «بلاك بلوك»


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*لقى "محمد  كمال" لاعب الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بنادي بورفؤاد مصرعه مساء أمس بعد أن  أصيب برصاصة أمام قسم برج العرب ببورسعيد، ليصبح لاعب الكرة الثالث الذي  يتوفى في أحداث بورسعيد الأخيرة.
وخرج لاعب فريق بورفؤاد من منزله في طريقه لناديه، إلا أنه أصيب برصاصة طائشة في قدمه نقل على أثرها للمستشفى.
وكان اللاعبان تامر الفحلة حارس مرمى فريق المصري السابق، ومحمد الضظوي  لاعب المريخ البورسعيدي قد لقيا مصرعهما في أحدث الشغب التي أعقبت صدور  الحكم الخاص بـ"مجزرة بورسعيد".

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*الصحة: 240 مصاباً وحالتا وفاة حصيلة اشتباكات أمس حتى الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*انتداب قاضٍ للتحقيق فى علاقة "صباحى" و"متياس" بـ"البلاك بلوك"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*إسبانيا تعرب عن حزنها لأحداث العنف "المأساوية" بمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات أمام "سميراميس" والأمن يطلق قنابل غاز بـ"الكورنيش"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*"شباب الإنقاذ الوطنى" وقوى الثورية يحشدون لجمعة "الخلاص"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*حفل سمسمية مساء اليوم بميدان الممر بالإسماعيلية تزامنًا مع الحظر

دعا عدد من شباب الإسماعيلية والنشطاء إلى إقامة حفل فنى على أنغام السمسمية الساعة العاشرة مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، اعتراضا على القرار الرئاسى بحظر التجوال فى محافظات القناة لمدة 30 يوما من الساعة التاسعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*مسيرات من رابعة والنور لـ"الاتحادية".. وأخرى من دار السلام و"السيدة" لديوان محافظة القاهرة..
"ثورة الغضب الثانية" تعلن خريطة مسيرات "جمعة الخلاص"*
*


أعلنت الصفحة الرسمية لثورة الغضب الثانية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، تنظيم مسيرات الجمعة المقبلة تحت شعار "جمعة الخلاص"، للمطالبة بإسقاط حكم الإخوان والدستور الجديد.

 وأوضحت الصفحة، أن المسيرات ستتحرك من أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية، بمدينة نصر، ومسجد النور بالعباسية، ومن حدائق القبة والمطرية، وألف مسكن، وعين شمس، جسر السويس والفتح برمسيس فى اتجاه قصر الاتحادية الجمهورى بمصر الجديدة.

 ببنما تتجه المجموعة الثانية من المسيرات الثانية لمجلس الشورى والتى ستضم كلا من من شباب المعادى وحلوان ومصر القديمة ودار السلام فى مسجد السيدة زينب ومسيرة المنيل من مسجد الباشا، إلى عابدين ووسط البلد وعمر مكرم فى اتجاه ديوان محافظة القاهرة.

 وأضافت الصفحة أن مسيرات مسجد الاستقامة بالجيزة ونصر الدين وخاتم المرسلين ومسجد السلام بالهرم والحمد بفيصل ومسجد الإمام على بالعمرانية، ستتوجه لمحافظة الجيزة، مطالبين باقى المحافظات بالتوجه إلى مبانى ودواوين محافظتهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*ضبط 34 متهما فى محاولة اقتحام مبنى محافظة القاهرة وقطع كوبرى أكتوبر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*الفايننشيال تايمز: ما لم يصل مرسى ومعارضيه إلى توافق فسيغرقان معا


قالت صحيفة الفايننشيال تايمز إن إعلان فرض حالة الطوارئ فى مدن القناة الثلاث، وسط ردود الفعل السلطوية من قبل الرئيس محمد مرسى وحكومته التى يقودها الإخوان المسلمون، يعد نذير خطر من أن تغرى دوامة العنف هذه الجيش بالعودة إلى الساحة السياسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*30 حزباً يقررون زيارة مدن القناة للمشاركة فى مسيرات رفض "الطوارئ"

قررت أحزاب تيار الاستقلال 30 حزباً، القيام بزيارة ميدانية إلى مدن القناة مساء اليوم للإعلان عن تضامنهم مع شعب بورسعيد والإسماعيلية والسويس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*بدء المؤتمر الصحفي لرئاسة الجمهورية بقصر الاتحادية ويا ريته ما بدأ *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*أعربت نافى بيلاى، مفوضة الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان، عن انزعاجها من انتشار العنف وارتفاع عدد القتلى فى مصر، داعية الحكومة إلى عدم استخدام القوة المفرطة ضد المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين .. وكر وفر بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2013)

*Muslim Brotherhood 'paying gangs to go out and rape women and beat men protesting in Egypt' as thousands of demonstrators pour on to the streets 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...demonstrators-pour-streets.html#ixzz2JN5TW2CV
 Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*اشتباكات فى "سيمون بوليفار" والأمن يلاحق المتظاهرين بـ"قنابل الغاز"*


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2013)

> *مسيرات من رابعة والنور لـ"الاتحادية".. وأخرى من دار السلام و"السيدة" لديوان محافظة القاهرة..
> "ثورة الغضب الثانية" تعلن خريطة مسيرات "جمعة الخلاص"*
> *
> 
> ...


ده امتتتتتتتتتتى


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ده امتتتتتتتتتتى



*يوم الجمعه الجايه ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل 23 متهماً فى أحداث اشتباكات التحرير بضمان محل إقامتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*إصابة شخصين فى محمد محمود بعد اصطدام دراجة نارية بالحواجز الحديدية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*العاملون بالسياحة: القطاع يخسر مليار دولار شهريا*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *العاملون بالسياحة: القطاع يخسر مليار دولار شهريا*


مفيش مرة يخسروا مرسى كدة .......


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يتحفظون على شخص يحمل سلاحا ناريا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*بدء التحقيق مع علاء عبد الفتاح بتهمة إهانة القضاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*علاء عبد الفتاح: تم استدعائى بالقضاء العالى للتحقيق فى قضية لم يفصح عنها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*"بلاك بلوك" الشرقية يغلق صفحته على "الفيس بوك" بعد قرار ضبطه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*إحالة المتهم بسرقة موقع "إخوان أون لاين" إلى محكمة جنح الأزبكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*"بلاك بلوك": نعمل على تصحيح مسار الثورة وإسقاط "الإخوان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرون يحاولون هدم الجدار الخراسانى بقصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يحاولون دخول "مجمع التحرير" بعد إصابة أحدهم بخرطوش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*الرئاسة تعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً مساء اليوم لإعلان قرارات مهمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*"البلاك بلوك" لـ"الإخوان": "إحنا مسلمين وموحدين بالله وبلاش فتنة"

رداً على ما يشاع عن البلاك بلوك، بأنهم أقباط تابعون للكنيسة، قالت صفحة البلاك بلوك، على موقع الفيس بوك: "لكل الناس اللى بتشكك فينا وبيقولوا إننا أقباط وتابعين للكنيسة وعاوزين يولعوا الدنيا وخلاص.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

* إصابة متظاهر بـ"خرطوش".. وهدم جزء من الجدار الخرسانى فى قصر العينى*


----------



## V mary (29 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الرئاسة تعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً مساء اليوم لإعلان قرارات مهمة*



*أبوس أيدكم بلاش انا لسة ماخفتش من الخطاب بتاع اول امبارح​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

* بورسعيد تشيع جثمانين عصر اليوم.. وتهتف برحيل "مرسى"


شيعت بورسعيد عصر اليوم الثلاثاء، جثامى أسامة الشربينى (22 سنة) ومحمد أحمد الغريب (21 سنة)، واللذين لقيا مصرعهما إثر إطلاق أعيرة نارية فى محيط قسم شرطة العرب،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

* إطلاق مكثف لقنابل الغاز بـ"قصر العينى" لمنع محاولات هدم الجدار الخرسانى*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يناير 2013)

*تجددت الاشتباكات مرة ثانية مساء اليوم بين الأمن ومتظاهرى كفر الشيخ لليوم الثاني علي التوالي.
حيث احتشد  المئات من الحركات والأحزاب السياسية منذ قليل بميدان الحرية وقاموا  بالتوجه إلي ديوان المحافظة، ونددوا بقوات الشرطة ورددوا هتافات ضد حكم  المرشد وجماعة الإخوان، وطالبوا برحيل "الحسينى".
ويشهد محيط ديوان المحافظة الآن مواجهات أعنف وأشد بين قوات الأمن  والمتظاهرين، حيث قام بعض الصبية المتواجدين ضمن المتظاهرين بإلقاء الحجارة  على قوات الأمن التي تؤمن ديوان المحافظة، والتي قامت بالرد بالقنابل  المسيلة للدموع.
كما اعتلى جنود من الأمن المركزي أسطح المحافظة وقاموا برشق المتظاهرين  بالحجارة التي تم تجهيزها مسبقاً، وتم تشوينها في أجولة تمهيداً لمواجهة  المتظاهرين.*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يناير 2013)

*قطع العشرات من المتظاهرين كوبري أكتوبر أمام السيارات ومنعوا مرورها وأشعلوا النيران في إطارات السيارات.

كما وقعت مناوشات بين المتظاهرين وقائدي السيارات الذين اعترضوا على قطع الكوبري.
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *.*
> *كما اعتلى جنود من الأمن المركزي أسطح المحافظة وقاموا برشق المتظاهرين بالحجارة التي تم تجهيزها مسبقاً، وتم تشوينها في أجولة تمهيداً لمواجهة المتظاهرين.*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*بس ياحبيبى انت وهو ألعبوا مع بعض :t33:*​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## apostle.paul (29 يناير 2013)

*دعت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير، لتنظيم مسيرة من ميدان  طلعت  حرب إلى مبنى محافظة القاهرة، تكرارًا لمسيرة أمس لدعم المدن، التى  أعلن  حظر التجوال فيها.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام الحالى، وأشارت المنصة إلى أن الألتراس يدرسون الانضمام لمجموعات "البلاك بلوك".*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2013)

* التطور الطبيعى للثورة المصرية*
*المُلاحظ هنا ان المظاهرات لم تعد تقتصر على التحرير فقط *
*ويتم تشتيت القوات مابين القصر العينى وسميراميس والتحرير وكوبرى أكتوبر ومحطات مترو الأنفاق*
*الشرطة بتقاوم فى أكثر من جبهة *​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يناير 2013)

*لو الوضع استمر كدا الشرطة هتخلع الامن المركزى دول بقالهم 5 ايام قاعدين يحدفوا فى توب وقنابل 24 ساعة فى اليوم 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يناير 2013)

*انضمت منذ قليل مسيرة تضم المئات من المتظاهرين قادمة من  ميدان التحرير للمتظاهرين أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر وهتف المتظاهرون "الشعب يريد  إسقاط النظام"، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".

وكان  العشرات من المتظاهرين قد قطعوا كوبري أكتوبر أمام السيارات ومنعوا  مرورها  وأشعلوا النيران في إطارات السيارات ووقعت مناوشات بين المتظاهرين  وقائدي  السيارات الذين اعترضوا على قطع الكوبري.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2013)

*بالصور والأسماء.. تنشر اليوم السابع تفاصيل القبض على 15 متهماً ممن هاجموا سجن وأقسام بورسعيد.. المتهمون جميعهم مسجلون خطر وأبرزهم سردينه ومانجة والكامبة وبندق وحنوس وأبو إسكندر والفجلة وتم ضبط 10 أسلحة بحوزتهم*
:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## بايبل333 (29 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالصور والأسماء.. تنشر اليوم السابع تفاصيل القبض على 15 متهماً ممن هاجموا سجن وأقسام بورسعيد.. المتهمون جميعهم مسجلون خطر وأبرزهم سردينه ومانجة والكامبة وبندق وحنوس وأبو إسكندر والفجلة وتم ضبط 10 أسلحة بحوزتهم*
> :t33::t33::t33:​



سردين ومانجو وبندق..؟
رجاء يا استاذ عبود لا تضع مشاركات مثل هذه علشان بجوع بسرعة


----------



## بايبل333 (29 يناير 2013)

> *بالصور  والأسماء.. تنشر اليوم السابع تفاصيل القبض على 15 متهماً ممن هاجموا سجن  وأقسام بورسعيد.. المتهمون جميعهم مسجلون خطر وأبرزهم سردينه ومانجة والكامبة وبندق وحنوس وأبو إسكندر والفجلة وتم ضبط 10 أسلحة بحوزتهم*


بس باين على الاسماء انهم مسجلين خطر ومعروفين 
شكلهم بيصفوا حسابات زمان البلطجية مع الشرطة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *بس باين على الاسماء انهم مسجلين خطر ومعروفين *
> *شكلهم بيصفوا حسابات زمان البلطجية مع الشرطة*


*هما فعلا كلهم مسجلين خطر فرض سطوة وبلطجة*
*طالما أتظبط معاهم سلاح يبقى كل واحد هيشيل له جثتين تلاتة من اللى فى المشرحة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرون يزعمون احتجاز جندى أمن مندس فى صفوفهم بـ"قصر النيل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*14 حالة إصابة بين الأمن فى كورنيش النيل بطلقات خرطوش بينهم ضابطان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*استنفار أمنى بـ"القضاء العالى" خشية هجوم "بلاك بلوك"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*حبس 9 متهمين جدد فى اشتباكات قصر العينى بتهمة حرق مدرستين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*اشتعال النيران فى مدرعة للأمن بدوران المحافظة بكفر الشيخ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يشعلون النار فى جزء من مبنى فندق سميراميس*


----------



## V mary (29 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اشتعال النيران فى مدرعة للأمن بدوران المحافظة بكفر الشيخ*



*بلاش يحرقوها يبعوها ويوزعوا فلوسها علي الغلابة 
لحسن دي المدرعات دي غالية قوي 
بس بجد انا ضد التخريب باي حال من الأحوال رغم بلادة واستفزاز وسنتحة المسؤلين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة من ميدان التحرير إلى طلعت حرب لدعم"البلاك بلوك "*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*المئات ينطلقون فى مسيرة من طلعت حرب لمبنى محافظة القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: ضبط 3 بلطجية بحوزتهم أسلحة آلية ببورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يفتحون طريق كوبرى أكتوبر بعد قطعه لحوالى 3 ساعات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*مدير "سميراميس": تم إخلاء الفندق من جميع النزلاء وتوقفت أعماله تماماً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*ملثمون يلقون المولوتوف على مبنى محافظة القاهرة وبرج للشرطة العسكرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين أمن الشرقية والمتظاهرين أمام مبنى المحافظة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة رفض حظر التجوال تجوب شوارع وسط البلد وتصل رمسيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يغلقون شارع رمسيس وإيقاف حركة السيارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*ملثمون يقطعون كوبرى أكتوبر ويلقون المولوتوف على قسم الأزبكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*الجزيرة: الرئيس مرسى فوض محافظى القناة بإلغاء حظر التجول أو تخفيفه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2013)

* وجدي غنيم: رجال الرئيس من "الجماعات الإسلامية" جاهزون لإعادة الأمن بدلا من الشرطة*

                                           كتب : محمد شنح                  الثلاثاء 29-01-2013 10:06             
                      طباعة                                                                                                              615 







                     غنيم          
         دعا الداعية السلفي وجدي غنيم، الرئيس محمد مرسي، إلى استخدام  القوة ضد المتظاهرين بالميادين، موضحا أن أعضاء الجماعات الإسلامية جاهزون  للنزول إلى الشارع بدلا من قوات الشرطة، التي وصفها بـ"المتقاعسة". 
وقال غنيم، عبر فيديو نشره على موقع "يوتيوب"، "نداء عاجل إلى فخامة  الرئيس مرسي، فاض الكيل بنا، اضرب بيد من حديد، استخدم سلطاتك، لأن الطيبة  لن تفيد"، مستنكرا صمت مرسي على المتظاهرين بقوله "هل تنتظر حتى يعتدوا  عليك في قصرك؟". 
وأضاف "هناك تقاعس من الشرطة عن القبض على المتهمين، وهناك تآمر من القضاة في تنفيذ حكم الشرع بقتل المخربين". 
ووصف الداعية السلفي أعضاء النيابة بـ"البلطجية"، مشيرا إلى أنهم  "أفرجوا عن البلطجية لأنهم مثلهم، عندما هتفوا ضد النائب العام وحاولوا  عزله بالقوة".
غنيم للرئيس: "انشف كدة وخليك قوي.. مش عارف جبت ضعفك ده من فين؟"​ وواصل غنيم "رجال الرئيس من الجماعات الإسلامية جاهزون للنزول إلى  الشارع لإعادة الأمن بدلا من الشرطة المتقاعسة عن أداء الواجب"، مضيفا "أنا  بحرض المرة دي، هننزل وهنقتل القتلة والبلطجية والمخربين لأن الشعب زهق،  بدل ما يقول ولا يوم من أيام المجرم". 
كما هاجم مجموعة "بلاك بلوك" واصفا إياهم بالمخربين والبلطجية،  بقوله "البلاك زفت دول، اخلعوا الأقنعة عن رأسكم طالما أنتم رجالة كدة،  علشان نعرف إذا كنتم صليبيين ولا علمانيين ولا بلطجية، حسبي الله ونعم  الوكيل فيكم جميعا". 
وخاطب غنيم، مرسي بقوله "انشف كدة وخليك قوي، وأنا أعلم إنك قوي،  ومش عارف الضعف اللي فيك ده جه منين، وعامل كل هؤلاء بالشدة والقوة فاللين  لن ينفع معهم".


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*قام المتظاهرون بإزالة الواجهات الحديدية المحيطة بشركة المقاولون العرب، وذلك لاستخدامها كصدادات لقطع شارع كورنيش النيل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو "الاتحادية" يدرسون اتخاذ خطوات تصعيدية ضد الإخوان*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2013)

*العريان: مصر تتحول ديمقراطيا بسرعة أكبر من المتصور.. وسنشهد تنسيقا وتحالفات حزبية غير متوقعة*

                                           كتب : محمد عاشور                  الثلاثاء 29-01-2013 21:32             
                      طباعة                                                                                                              8 






     عصام العريان           
         قال الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، إن  أجواء اﻻنتخابات بدأت تظلل المشهد السياسي، وكل حزب يسعى إلى تحقيق أكبر  نسبة من المقاعد البرلمانية التي تمكنه من المشاركة فى الحكومة القادمة. 

وأضاف العريان، خلال صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"،  إن الحكومة ستتشكل من اﻷحزاب التي تحصل على أغلبية في البرلمان؛ منفردة أو  متحالفة، وأنه ﻻبد من نيل ثقة أغلبية النواب لتشكيل الحكومة، ثم لبقائها في  الحكم. 

وأكد القيادي الإخواني، أن مصر تتحول ديمقراطيا بسرعة أكبر من  المتصور، وأننا سنشهد في اﻷيام المقبلة تنسيقا وتحالفات غير متوقعة، مشيرا  إلى أن التحالف المفيد انتخابيا هو الذي يضيف إلى الحزب، وﻻ يخصم منه، وما  يساعده على تنفيذ برنامجه، وليس مجرد الفوز في اﻻنتخابات، وهذا يعتمد على  رصيد الفرد أو الحزب على اﻷرض، وليس في اﻹعلام، وعلى التقارب في الرؤى  والبرامج السياسية. 

وأشار العريان إلى أن الجيش المصري ملك الشعب، وهو يمارس دوره  الدستوري والقانوني، وشارك في الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور حتى إقراره،  وتابع "الجيش لن يعيد سيرة قريبة ماثلة في أذهان المصريين، كان أفراده  وقيادته أكثر من تضررمنها". 

وأكد نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، أن الحزب يستعد للانتخابات،  ويمد يده لكل المخلصين، أفرادا وأحزابا، من أجل الصالح العام، مشيرا إلى أن  الحزب يعمل بكل قوة لنيل ثقة شعب مصر، مؤكدا أنه على كل أعضاء وعضوات  وكوادر الحزب، أن يعملوا بكل همة بين الناخبين والناخبات لشرح برنامج  الحزب، وتهيئة المناخ للبرنامج اﻻنتخابي، الذي يضع الحزب لمساته الأخيرة،  الآن. 

وأشار إلى أهم ملامح هذا البرنامج، هي تحقيق أهداف الثورة في  العدالة اﻻجتماعية، والكرامة اﻹنسانية، والتنمية المتكاملة لكل القطاعات  الجغرافية والتنموية؛ لتوفير فرص عمل ودخل مناسب لكل شاب وفتاة، ومعاش ضمان  كريم لكل شيخ وعجوز، وخدمات ومرافق إنسانية تليق بمصر في النقل والمرور  والتعليم والصحة والمياه النقية والصرف الصحي والسكن الصحي وغيرها من دواء  وغذاء وعلا وكساء.


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*إصابة أحد متظاهرى شارع كورنيش النيل بطلق خرطوش فى الصدر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*بلاغ كاذب عن وجود قنبلة فى محكمة كوم حمادة بالبحيرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*فرضت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن الجيزة، منذ قليل، مساء اليوم، الثلاثاء، كردونا أمنيا بمحيط قسم شرطة إمبابة، وتم الدفع بمدرعة وحواجز حديدية أمام القسم لتأمينه، وذلك تجنبًا لاقتحامه على أيدى عدد من أسر الشهداء الذين يعملون على إحياء ذكرى ضحاياهم، الذين سقطوا أمام قسم شرطة إمبابة أثناء ثورة 25 يناير.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2013)

*لليوم الخامس.. قطع كوبري أكتوبر وإشعال إطارات السيارات*

                                           كتب : عمرو حامد                  الثلاثاء 29-01-2013 19:09             
                      طباعة                                                                                                              35 






                     قطع كوبرى 6 أكتوبر          
         لليوم الخامس على التوالي قطع متظاهرو التحرير قبل قليل كوبرى 6  أكتوبر من الاتجاهين، وقاموا بإشعال إطارات السيارات لمنع حركة المرور.


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*لليوم الرابع على التوالى.. محاولات لاقتحام قسم شرطة دمنهور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*إطلاق غاز بكثافة لتفريق متظاهرى الشرقية وقاطعى الطرق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*المتظاهرون بالمنصورة يشعلون النار فى الإطارات أمام مبنى المحافظة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*"شباب القضاة": قرار النائب العام بضبط أعضاء البلاك بلوك غير قانونى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*مسئول بمحافظة السويس: لم نتلق قرارا رسميا بتخفيف أو إلغاء الحظر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*انتهاء فعاليات الاحتفال برفض الحظر لليوم الثانى بالسويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*سيارة للشرطة تقتحم المستشفى الميدانى بالزقازيق وتصيب مسعفاً*


----------



## V mary (29 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مسئول بمحافظة السويس: لم نتلق قرارا رسميا بتخفيف أو إلغاء الحظر*



*ها ها ها ها 
لا جامد أوي والناس خافت خافت من شدتك​*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

كشف المرشح الرئاسى السابق الدكتور عبد  المنعم أبو الفتوح،  رئيس حزب  مصر القوية، النقاب عن كواليس الجلسة الأولى  للحوار الوطنى التى  تمت مساء  الاثنين بقصر الإتحادية، برئاسة الرئيس  الدكتور محمد مرسى. 
وقال أبوالفتوح فى برنامج "الحدث المصرى" الذى يقدمه محمود   الوروارى على  شاشة قناة العربية، إن الحوار مع الرئيس شهد إرتباكا وسوء   إدارة حيث تأخر  البدء فيه لمدة ساعة. 
وأكد أن الجلسة الأولى للحوار لم يكن بها أى معلومة وكان   الحديث عامًا  ولم يصدر عن الرئيس مرسى أى تصريح عكس ما كان الجميع يأمل أو   يكشف عن  تفاصيل يعلمها جيدًا أكثر من غيره. 
وشدد أبوالفتوح على أن أن الوطن فى خطر ويجب أن نصل به إلى   نتيجة  إيجابية، مطالبا بضرورة إنجاح المصالحة الوطنية، مضيفا أن تعديل   الدستور  وكل الملفات التى عليها خلاف كانت فى أجندة الحوار وهناك رفض من   "مصر  القوية" للدستور وقانون الانتخابات، مشيرًا إلى أن الرئيس فى الجلسة   الأولى  للحوار وافق على إعادة النظر فى قانون الانتخابات. 
أما بشأن أزمة النائب العام الجديد المستشار طلعت عبدالله،   فقد طالب  أبوالفتوح بحل مشكلته من داخل القضاء باتباع القواعد التى تم   وضعها فى  الدستور.


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*أعلن أعضاء حركة بلاك بلوك تنظيم  وقفة   احتجاجاية أمام مكتب النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم وذلك  احتجاجا على   قراره الذي صدر بضبط وإحضار أعضاء الحركة .
وأصدر المستشار طلعت إبراهيم قرارا بضبط وإحضار جميع أعضاء   الحركة في  وقت سابق أمس الثلاثاء واضعا إياها تحت قائمة «الجماعات   الإرهابية» .
*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

مع دعوات مجهوله وغريبه على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي لمفاجأة النائب العام بمحاصرة مكتبه بالالاف من المرتدين لملابس البلاك بلوك 
 اكد ما وصلنا من معلومات وهى ان الاخوان نازله بكره
 فى زى البلاك بلوك وملثمين فعلا
 وهيعملوا مصايب وعمليات ارهابيه كبيره جدا 
 والشرطه متواطئه
 وحكايه اعتصام الضباط غدا ربما يكون الغرض منها 
 لعبه وسخه
 الضباط الشرطه هتختفى وتسيب لهم
 المنشائات الحيويه والاقسام والممتلكات العامه والخاصه 
 وهما هبطبحوا فى البلاد بحرقوا فيها بقناع البلاك بلوك او ملثمين بااى هيئه
 بكره ساعه الصفر اللى قال عليها الشاطر
 ومن هنا ممكن الجبش يعمل انقلاب سورى
 عشان حس بقرب نهايه الاخوان حلفاء امريكا زى ماحصل مع مبارك فيبقى سبب لفرض 
 القوه المفرطه او الطوارى او الضبطية


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*





*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*أعربت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية المنتهية ولايتها هيلارى كلينتون عن أملها فى ألا يؤدى ما يحدث فى مصر إلى تفككها، وانهيارها، محذرة من أن ذلك سيؤدى إلى فوضى وعنف عارمين على نطاق مدمر لها وللمنطقة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*مصدر: محافظ السويس سيلغى الحظر خلال ساعات بالتنسيق مع الجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*الصحة: 52 مصابا حصيلة اشتباكات أمس.. ولا وفيات جديدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*مرسى يغادر مطار القاهرة إلى ألمانيا فى زيارة خاطفة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*بدأ منذ قليل مجلس الوزراء اجتماعه برئاسة الدكتور هشام قنديل، لمناقشة عدد من القضايا المهمة والتى يأتى فى مقدمتها الملف الأمنى والإقتصادى واستعراض آخر تطورات الوضع فى الوقت الراهن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*يشهد ميدان سيمون بليفار صباح اليوم الأربعاء، حالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى المدعومة بمصفحتين تابعتين للقوات الخاصة*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

10 دقيقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mohamed ElBaradei ‏@ElBaradei
وقف العنف هو الأولوية وبدأ حوار جاد يتطلب الإلتزام  بالضمانات التي طرحتها جبهة الإنقاذ وفي مقدمتها حكومة انقاذ وطني ولجنة  لتعديل الدستور​فتح
50 دقيقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mohamed ElBaradei ‏@ElBaradei
نحتاج فورا لإجتماع بين الرئيس ووزيري الدفاع والداخلية  والحزب الحاكم والتيار السلفي وجبهة الإنقاذ لإتخاذ خطوات عاجلة لوقف  العنف وبدأ حوار جاد

​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*
وقال عدد من الضباط إن القانون الدولى والقانون المصرى يحدد ضوابط مواجهة   أعمال الشغب والعنف وهى كالتالى الإنذار - المياة - الغاز - الرش الخفيف -   الرش الثقيل - آلى متقطع - آلى سريع فلماذا التردد والقانون يحمينا فهل   الضغط السياسى أقوى من القانون وهل دماؤنا رخيصة إلى هذه الدرجة؟
*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مرسى يغادر مطار القاهرة إلى ألمانيا فى زيارة خاطفة*



يارب ما يرجع 

عمر عفيفى كان قال انه هيسافر يعمل عمليه 

ربنا يفتكره بقى ويرحمنا منه 
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*
استدعت  نيابة الأموال العامة، منير فخري عبد النور، وزير السياحة الأسبق وعضو  الهيئة العليا لحزب الوفد، للتحقيق معه في قضايا فساد مالي.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على ملثم وبحوزته فرد خرطوش بسيمون بوليفار*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*





*فى حاجه عادى بما لا يخالف شرع الله*
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*احتفالا بالذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، تنظم وزارة الشباب احتفالية ثقافية فنية مساء يوم الخميس المقبل، بمسرح الوزارة بمشاركة 500 شاب وفتاة من مختلف المحافظات.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

غادرت القاهرة صباح اليوم الأربعاء نجلاء  محمود زوجة الرئيس  محمد مرسى، متجهة إلى طابا على متن إحدى الطائرات  الخاصة التابعة لشركة  «اسمارت»، بالتزامن مع مغادرة زوجها إلى ألمانيا.  وقالت مصادر مطلعة إن  زوجة الرئيس تم نقلها إلى طابا لدواع أمنية نظرا  للظروف السياسية التى تمر  بها البلاد، ورافقها بعض أفراد أسرتها وعدد من  الحراسات الخاصة.


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*انتشرت صورة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، تظهر أحد ضباط الأمن المركزى، يرفع علم مصر أمام المتظاهرين الذين يرشقون رجال الشرطة بالحجارة،*


----------



## بايبل333 (30 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بدأ منذ قليل مجلس الوزراء اجتماعه برئاسة الدكتور هشام قنديل، لمناقشة عدد من القضايا المهمة والتى يأتى فى مقدمتها الملف الأمنى والإقتصادى واستعراض آخر تطورات الوضع فى الوقت الراهن*


صباح الخير بالليل يا عمدة 
ولية كدة 
كمل نومك حبيبى يا ضغنن


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*القبض على 3 طلاب من البلاك بلوك بالدقى تنفيذاً لقرار النائب العام*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *احتفالا بالذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، تنظم وزارة الشباب احتفالية ثقافية فنية مساء يوم الخميس المقبل، بمسرح الوزارة بمشاركة 500 شاب وفتاة من مختلف المحافظات.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*يا " أغبى " من حالاتى ..لييية ؟؟ ليية ؟؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*يبدأ الآن التحقيق مع الدكتور مصطفى النجار، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، بدار القضاء العالى بعد استدعائه للتحقيق معه لاتهامه بإهانة القضاء.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2013)

*تمكنت مباحث الدقى من القبض على كل من " محمد. ا. ع" و"مؤمن. م.ع" و"خالد.م.ا" طلاب بكلية الحقوق لانتمائهم لمجموعة البلاك بلوك، وضبط بحوزتهم 3 أقنعة سوداء. حرر محضر بالواقعة، وباشرت النيابة التحقيق.*​*ياترى المنقبات وضعهم أية ؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*كده تمام ...... حزب اسلامى حقيقى ....*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*- رجعوا فى كلامهم​








- رجعوا فى كلامهم ورشحوا أتنين للرئاسه بعد الوعد بعدم الترشح
- رجعوا فى كلامهم وما أعادوش تشكيل لجنه الدستور
- رجعوا فى كلامهم وقالوا مفيش مشروع نهضه
- رجعوا فى كلامهم وماحققوش برنامج ال 100 يوم
- رجعوا فى كلامهم وما أحترموش الدستور ذى ما أقسموا بالله
- رجعوا فى كلامهم وأعادوا مجلس الشعب بالمخالفه للقانون
- رجعوا فى كلامهم فى الإعلان الدستورى الغير دستورى
- رجعوا فى كلامهم وإللى نزل أعترض أتقتل بعد ما وعد بإن إللى يعترض ينزل يتظاهر وده حقه
- رجعوا فى كلامهم فى عدم تحميل المواطن أى أعباء حاليه وفرضوا ضرائب
- رجعوا فى كلامهم وجمدوا عمليه فرض الضرائب
- رجعوا فى كلامهم فى عدم طرح الدستور للإستفتاء دون توافق
- النائب العام إللى عينوه رجع فى كلامه فى إستقالته
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*قرر محمود زيدان رئيس نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية، وإشراف المستشار طارق أبو زيد المحامى العام الأول للنيابات حجز 33 متهما على ذمة تحريات المباحث، وذلك على خلفية أحداث الاشتباكات التى يشهدها محيط ميدان التحرير وكوبرى قصر النيل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*الجمعة.. شباب "الإنقاذ" ينظمون 3 مسيرات لـ"الاتحادية" لإسقاط النظام


أعلن شادى العدل، عضو المكتب التنفيذى لشباب جبهة الإنقاذ، تنظيم مليونية الجمعة المقبلة تتجه بمسيرات لقصر الاتحادية، حيث ستنطلق ثلاث مسيرات من مسجد رابعة العدوية وجامع النور وميدان المطرية، مؤكدا أنه سيتم التنسيق مع كافة القوى الثورية حول إذا كانت هناك مسيرات أخرى أم لا.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كده تمام ...... حزب اسلامى حقيقى ....*







*فى ( صدر ) الأسلام كانوا يستدعون الكافر من " دوللى "*​*ليعرضوا عليه الدخول فى الدين *​*فإذا استجاب أهدونه درع التوحيد *​*أنظر كتاب " الدين المُستهِل فى أرتداء الدانتيل "*​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*ضبط 200 متهما فى اقتحام "سميراميس" ومهاجمة ديوان محافظة القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*"الإسعاف" تؤكد وفاة 2 من متظاهرى "قصر النيل" بطلقات خرطوش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*غدا.. مؤتمر صحفى للإعلان عن مسيرات الجمعة لـ"الاتحادية" 

قررت القوى السياسية والثورية تنظيم مسيرات سلمية حاشدة يوم الجمعة المقبل، إلى قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى، للتأكيد على مطالب الشعب المصرى المشروعة وقواه السياسية والثورية ضد سياسات محمد مرسى، ونظام الإخوان وتنطلق المسيرات من مسجدى النور بالعباسية ورابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر عقب صلاة الجمعة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ضبط 200 متهما فى اقتحام "سميراميس" ومهاجمة ديوان محافظة القاهرة*


*هو لية دايماً الأعداد بتبقى رقم مقفول ؟*
*200 - 100 - 50 *
*كدة يعنى ؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*شباب الدعوه السلفية يقومون بدور الشرطة فى مطروح *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو لية دايماً الأعداد بتبقى رقم مقفول ؟*
> *200 - 100 - 50 *
> *كدة يعنى ؟*​



*حسب القرار الصادر من الجهة الإدارية .....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*الدكتور محمد شوقى مدير مستشفى المنيره لقناة الاون تى فى
المُصابين ليسوا من البلطجيه والمستشفى تستقبل يوميا من 500 الى 600 مُصاب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*بدء التحقيق مع 15 متهما بإثارة الشغب أمام سجن بورسعيد

وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة بمجمع محاكم دمياط بمنطقة شطا، بدأت جلسات التحقيق مع 15 متهما من بينهم المتهم بقتل ضابط وأمين الشرطة أمام سجن بور سيعد العمومى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*البلاك بلوك للنيابة: لم نقم بأى تخريب أو اعتداء على أى منشأة

تباشر نيابة الدقى بإشراف المستشار شريف توفيق رئيس النيابة، التحقيقات، فى واقعة القبض على 3 طلاب ينتمون لمجموعة البلاك بلوك بالدقى، تنفيذاً لقرار النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله بالقبض على البلاك بلوك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*اشتباكات بـ"قصر العينى".. ومتظاهرون يحاولون هدم الجدار الخرسانى*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

بركاتك يا ابو الأمراس !! وشاهد ماذا فى المانيا لاول مره فى التاريخ  








لينك للخبر للتأكيد:
http://www.thelocal.de/national/20130122-47479.html​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*





* 
ياريت نعرف مين اللى بيخوف مين


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*سادت حالة من الكر والفر بين متظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى محيط ميدان سيمون بوليفار، تمكن خلالها جنود الأمن المركزى، مرتدين زياً مدنياً، من احتجاز عدد من المتظاهرين، منذ قليل*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2013)

*قال اللواء سمير عجلان محافظ السويس، *​*إن قرار رفع الحظر عن المحافظة**، سيتم إصداره اليوم، بعد التشاور مع ممثلى القوى السياسية والجهات الأمنية بالمحافظة.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل 10 متهمين فى أحداث اقتحام مجلس مدينة الزقازيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*قررت محكمة جنح الدقى، برئاسة المستشار محمد الصاوى وسكرتارية علاء الدين إبراهيم وياسر حمدى، تأجيل الدعوى المقامة من حمدى الدسوقى المحامى، ضد الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، لامتناعه عن تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية، إلى جلسة 13 يناير للإطلاع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*وفاة رابع مواطن في إشتباكات بين الإمن والمتظاهرين في شارع قصر النيل منذ قليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تتقدم أمام مسجد عمر مكرم وتلقى القبض على 6 متظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*أمر عباس بدر، مدير نيابة أول مدينة نصر بإشراف المستشار أحمد حنفى رئيس النيابة، بإخلاء سبيل صحفى، بضمان محل إقامته، بعد أن وجهت له النيابة تهمة الانتماء لجماعة محظورة "البلاك بلوك" والترويج لأفكارها وأغراضها وتهديد الوحدة الوطنية والسلم الاجتماعى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*انطلقت عصر اليوم مسيرة حاشدة للقوى الثورية بمحافظة المنوفية، بمشاركة "حركة 6 إبريل - حزب التجمع - الدستور - الوفد - التيار الشعبى - الاتحاد الاشتراكى"، من ميدان شرف بمدينة شبين الكوم مرورًا بديوان عام محافظة المنوفية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*ألقت أجهزة الأمن بدار القضاء العالى القبض على 5 من أعضاء مجمعة "بلاك بلوك" الذين حضروا منفردين قبل المظاهرة التى دعوا إليها، اليوم الأربعاء، أمام مكتب النائب العام احتجاجا على قراره بضبط وإحضار أعضاء المجموعة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام سميراميس.. وهتافات ضد "الداخلية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*إطلاق قنابل الغاز بـ"سيمون بوليفار".. وتراجع المتظاهرين لـ"التحرير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*جنح المنشية تخلى سبيل 9 متظاهرين وتجدد حبس 21 آخرين بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*النائب العام يغادر مكتبه قبل وصول مسيرة الـ"بلاك بلوك"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: ضبطنا 468 متهماً منذ بداية التظاهرات فى 25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*فشل مبادرة وقف الاشتباك بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بـ"سيمون بوليفار"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*قال مصدر قضائى، إنه سيتم إحالة أعضاء مجموعة "بلاك بلوك" المقبوض عليهم فى دار القضاء العالى، إلى نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، إذا ما كانوا متلبسين بأدوات وجرائم تهدد السلم والأمن العام وتضر بمصالح البلاد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*"جيل الثورة الحر" بالشرقية تدعو للتظاهر الجمعة القادم ضد الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*أكد المستشار حسن النجار، محافظ الشرقية، اليوم، الأربعاء، أن الأجهزة الأمنية تجرى تحريات مكثفة حول جماعات "البلاك بلوك"، التى ظهرت مؤخرا، والتى اعتبرها تنتهج طريقة غربية تختلف عما يتسم به الشعب المصرى من سماحة.*


----------



## V mary (30 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أكد المستشار حسن النجار، محافظ الشرقية، اليوم، الأربعاء، أن الأجهزة الأمنية تجرى تحريات مكثفة حول جماعات "البلاك بلوك"، التى ظهرت مؤخرا، والتى اعتبرها تنتهج طريقة غربية تختلف عما يتسم به الشعب المصرى من سماحة.*



*انتم هتجننوني يعني ملشيات شباب الاخوان من الشعب المصري وعلي نهجة وسماحتة
وإخوانهم الحمسوين  
والبلاك بلوك هم الاغراب​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*محافظ الإسماعيلية: تخفيض ساعات الحظر إلى 3 ساعات بالمحافظة

أصدر اللواء جمال إمبابى، محافظ الإسماعيلية، اليوم الأربعاء، القرار رقم 49 لسنة 2013 والذى تضمن تخفيض عدد ساعات الحظر، فأصبحت مدة الحظر من الساعة الثانية صباحاً وحتى الساعة الخامسة صباحاً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*قوات الجيش الثالث تخلى محكمة السويس القديمة من البلطجية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يزيلون منصة التحرير المستأجرة ويستبدلونها بأخرى ملكا لهم*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

قامت مجموعة  "البلاك بلوك" باشعال النيران فى محل "مؤمن" بمصر الجديدة،  حيث التهمت  النيران محتويات المحل ويقوم بعض المواطنين بمحاولة اخماد  النيران.
  	يذكر أن محل "مؤمن" يملكه أحد قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وجاء حرقة   اعتراضا على ممارسات الاخوان فى السلطة وتعبير عن الغضب الشعبى لهم.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*فوجئ المتظاهرون بميدان القائد إبراهيم بهجوم مجموعة من البلطجية المجهولين عليهم، يحملون أسلحة بيضاء وسيوفا، وقاموا بفض المتظاهرين المتواجدين بداخل حديقة الخالدين بالقوة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*احتدام اشتباكات "سيمون بوليفار".. ومتظاهرون يلقون مولوتوف على الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو "القضاء العالى": يطالبون برحيل النائب العام 

واصل المتظاهرون أمام مبنى دار القضاء العالى بوسط القاهرة احتجاجهم على سياسة الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وحكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، مرددين هتافات مناهضة لحزب "الحرية والعدالة" والمهندس خيرت الشاطر، النائب الأول للمرشد العام.*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

انتهى  منذ قليل، الاجتماع الذي عقد بمقر  الجيش الثالث بعجرود،  بين اللواء سمير  عجلان محافظ السويس، واللواء  أسامة عسكر قائد الجيش الثالث  الميداني،  واللواء عادل رفعت مدير أمن  السويس، وقرروا خلال الاجتماع تخفيض  ساعات  الحظر لـ3 ساعات يومياً، تبدأ  من الساعة الثانية بعد منتصف الليل،  وحتى  الساعة الخامسة صباحا، ومن  المقرر إعلان القرار بشكل رسمي الساعة  الثامنة  من مساء اليوم.


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*الفيديو والصور.. "بوابة الأهرام" ترصد لحظة القبض على أعضاء "بلاك بلوك" أمام دار القضاء العالى             مصطفى كاشف 


30-1-2013 | 16:58 

*
*





*


[YOUTUBE]ei9yntXay8k[/YOUTUBE]




* وقد ألقت قوات الأمن، وبعضهم بالزى المدنى، القبض على أعضاء   "بلاك  بلوك" بمجرد وصولهم لمكان المظاهرة، وحاول بعضهم خلع القناع عندما   رأى مشهد  قوات الأمن، إلا أنهم سارعوا بالقبض عليهم. *

* شهدت المظاهرة وجودا مكثفا لقوات الأمن، فيما حضر عدد من المتظاهرين،  غير   الأعضاء بـ"بلاك بلوك"، رددوا هتافات معادية للنائب العام، ووزير    الداخلية، وجماعة "الإخوان". *

* ووقف عدد كبير من المارة ليشاهدوا المظاهرة، واختلفت آراؤهم حولها، ما  بين   رافض لتشكيل جماعة "بلاك بلوك"، وبين من يعتبرون قرار القبض على  أعضائها   استهدافا لها دون غيرها من الذين ارتكبوا أعمالا مماثلة لما تقوم  به   الجماعة، ومنهم الذين اعتدوا على معتصمى "الاتحادية"، ومحاصرى المحكمة    الدستورية العليا، ومدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى.*

* 

 *​
* 

 *
* 

 *
* 

 *
* 

 *
* 

 *
* 

*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

بلطجية يهاجمون المتظاهرين بالاسكندرية بالأسلحة البيضاء ويحذرونهم من التظاهر 







                                                       اشتباكات الاسكندرية                         

                                                        - محمد مجلي                                              
                          نشر:                           30/1/2013 7:46 م                          – تحديث                           30/1/2013 7:46 م                      
                          تعدى نحو 30 شخص مجهولين على   المتظاهرين  المتجمعين أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم بمنطقة محطة الرمل فى   محافظة  الاسكندرية، مساء اليوم، بالأسلحة البيضاء وقاموا بتفريق   المتظاهرين  وحذروهم من التجمع.
  وشهدت محطة الرمل حالة من الكر والفر بين البلطجية   والمتظاهرين، فى  اعقاب قيام الاخير بمنع عبور اى شخص أمام المسجد تصادف   وجوده بحجة التظاهر  الامر الذى اثار القلق بين المواطنين.
  وقال ايهاب القسطاوى – منسق حركة تغيير بالاسكندرية   والمتحدث باسم  الحركة – أنه اثناء تجمع المتظاهرين امام مسجد القائد   إبراهيم لبدء فاعليات  التظاهر اليومية التي يقوم بها النشطاء السياسين،   هاجم مجموعة من البلطجية  المجهولين النشطاء.
  وأضاف، أن البلطجية كانوا يحملون فى ايديهم الأسلحة   البيضاء والسيوف،  وقاموا بتفريق المتظاهرين، مشيراً إلى وقوع اشتباكات   طفيفة بين الجانبين.
  وحًمل «القسطاوي» وزارة الداخلية مسؤولية هذا التعدي لعدم   توفير الحماية  الكاملة للمتظاهرين خلال تظاهراتهم، واعتصامهم بمقر حديقة   الخالدين،  مشيراً إلى أنه تم فض الاعتصام بالقوة.
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*
*   محمد بصل  أصدر الرئيس   محمد مرسي، قبيل سفره إلى ألمانيا، فجر اليوم  الأربعاء، القانون رقم 1   لسنة 2013، بشأن اشتراك القوات المسلحة في مهام  حفظ الأمن وحماية المنشآت   الحيوية في الدولة، وذلك بعدما وافق عليه مجلس  الشورى.

  وينص القانون في شكله النهائي على أن تدعم القوات المسلحة   أجهزة الشرطة  وبالتنسيق الكامل معها في إجراءات حفظ الأمن وحماية المنشآت   الحيوية في  الدولة، حتى انتهاء الانتخابات التشريعية، وكلما طلب رئيس   الجمهورية منها  ذلك، بعد أخذ رأي مجلس الدفاع الوطني، وأن يحدد وزير   الدفاع الأماكن وأفراد  القوات المسلحة ومهامها، مع عدم الإخلال بدور   القوات المسلحة الأساسي في  حماية البلاد وسلامة أراضيها.

  وتنص المادة الثانية على منح سلطة الضبطية القضائية   والصلاحيات المرتبطة  بها، والمقررة لمأموري الضبط القضائي لضباط القوات   المسلحة وضباط الصف  المشاركي في مهام حفظ الأمن، وذلك وفقاً لأحكام قانون   الإجراءات الجنائية،  وبالشروط والضوابط المقررة في قانون هيئة الشرطة   للضباط والأمناء.

  وتنص المادة الثالثة على أن يختص القضاء العادي بالفصل في   الوقائع التي  يحرر فيها رجال القوات المسلحة محاضر الضبط القضائي، وبعد   إرسال هذه  المحاضر إلى النيابة المختصة، مع عدم الإخلال باختصاصات القضاء   العسكري.
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

​ 





 				انقطاع الكهرباء عن محافظة أسيوط 
​ 

          		بسبب عطل مفاجئ بمحطة نجع حمادي          

  		  				 				  						انقطاع الكهرباء عن محافظة أسيوط  				 		





 

 ​ 
   	  		 		   			 								أسيوط ـ محمد ممدوح : 			 	  	   		  		 الاربعاء , 30 يناير 2013 20:08 		     
      	 	سادت حالة من الاستياء والغضب بين أهالي محافظة أسيوط نظراً  لانقطاع  الكهرباء عن كافة مراكز وقري المحافظة بالكامل نتيجة عطل مفاجئ  بالمحطة  الرئيسية المغذية للتيار الكهربائي من محطة كهرباء نجع حمادي  بمحافظة قنا .
    	وساد الظلام الدامس بالشوارع والمنازل بعد أن فوجئ أهالي المحافظة  بانقطاع  التيار الكهربائي عن مراكز (ديروط، والقوصية، ومنفلوط، وأبوتيج،  صدفا،  والفتح، وساحل سليم، والبداري، والغنايم، أبنوب، ومناطق متفرقة من  مدينة  أسيوط)؛ بينما لم يتم الإعلان عن سبب هذا العطل المفاجئ حتى الآن.
	وأكدت مصادر استمرار انقطاع التيار الكهربائي، حتى الصباح الباكر؛ في   الوقت الذي يحاول مسئولو وفنيو الصيانة بالمصدر الكهربائي الرئيسي بنجع   حمادي اصلاح العطل.

غريبه مع ان مرسى مرحش هناك


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

العشرات يقتحموامحطة مترو السادات ويهتفون" سامع أم شهيد بتنادى الداخلية قتلوا ولادى "


                                           الأربعاء 30.01.2013                  






             عبد الخالق صلاح          ​
                  تحرك العشرات من المتظاهرين من أعلى   كوبرى أكتوبر في اتجاه محطة مترو السادات  واقتحموا المحطة  وهتف   المتظاهرون " سامع أم شهيد بتنادى الداخلية قتلوا ولادى "

من ناحية أخرى شهد ميدان التحرير حالة من الهدوء التام فيما يشهد ميدان   سيمون بوليفار  اشتباكات متقطعة وحالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات   الأمن المركزى .


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

أكد الدكتور أحمد عمر،  المتحدث الرسمي لوزارة الصحة، وفاة حالتين جراء  الاشتباكات التي وقعت  بميدان التحرير بمحافظة القاهرة، منذ ظهر أمس  الثلاثاء، وحتى صباح اليوم  الأربعاء، مشيراً إلى أنـه تـم نقـل حالـة إلـى  مشرحـة زينهـم وحالـة  الوفـاة الأخـرى إلـى مشرحـة مستشفـى أحمـد ماهـر.  	وأشار أن إجمالي أعداد  المصابين بالقاهـرة وكفرالشيخ والمحافظـات الأخـرى  منذ اول امس وحتى صباح  الاربعاء بلغت 52 إصابـة، 28 منهم بميدان التحرير  بمحافظة القاهرة.  	 وأضاف عمر بأنه تم خروج جميع المصابين من المستشفيات بعد تحسن حالتهم عـدا   16 حالـة مازالـت تتلقـى العـلاج بالمستشفيـات 10 منهم بمحافظة القاهرة   حيث يوجد 4 مصابين بمستشفى القصر العيني ومصاب واحد بمستشفى الهلال بينما   يوجد 3 بمستشفى الشرطة بالعجوزة ، وحالتا إصابة بمستشفى أبو الريش،   بالإضـافـة إلـى 3 مصابيـن تحـت العـلاج بكـل مـن


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

قال يحيي الجمل، نائب رئيس الوزراء   السابق، إن الجيش مؤسسة عسكرية  وطنية بغير شك لكنه لن يرضى بأن يحدث   انهيار لباقي مؤسسات الدولة.

وأضاف الجمل، في تصريح خاص لـ"صدى البلد" تعليقا على طلب جبهة الإنقاذ   الوطني بمشاركة الجيش و الداخلية في الحوار الوطني بينها و بين الرئاسة، أن   الجيش لا يريد التدخل فى السياسة الفترة الحالية و لكن الأمور تتأزم في   البلد .

وأكد أن الشارع المصرى سيتقبل نزول الجيش فى أي وقت .


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*تراشق بالحجارة بين متظاهرين ومؤيدى قوات الأمن أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

عاجل: انقطاع الكهرباء من الشبكة الموحدة عن محافظات المنيا وأسيوط وسوهاج وقنا والأقصر وأسوان والبحر الأحمر والوادي الجديد

مع ان شراره فى المانيا 
لكن اكيد بركاته حلت


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

اكدت المذيعه هاله فهمي، انها رغم حصولها علي   وعد من مجدي  ابو عميره رئيس التليفزيون باعاده بث برنامجها "الضمير" الا   انها لا تعلم  مصيره بسبب التحجج بتغيير الخريطه في ظل الاحداث الدائره   حاليا.


----------



## V mary (30 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> عاجل: انقطاع الكهرباء من الشبكة الموحدة عن محافظات المنيا وأسيوط وسوهاج وقنا والأقصر وأسوان والبحر الأحمر والوادي الجديد
> 
> مع ان شراره فى المانيا
> لكن اكيد بركاته حلت



*ماهو سايب البرق الكبير هنا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*مباحث القاهرة تضبط 7 أطفال من "بلاك بلوك" بميدان "سميون بوليفار"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*البلاك بلوك يقطعون شارع الهرم ويتظاهرون أمام محافظة الجيزة*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

استنكر علاء عبد الفتاح، الناشط السياسي قانون تنظيم  التظاهر الذي خرجت  مسودته من وزارة العدل قبل ساعات استعداداً لإقراره من  قبل مجلس الشورى وما يحتويه من مواد تفرض عقوبات بالغرامة المالية والحبس  وتدخل وزارة الداخلية في تحديد أماكن التظاهر و أمور أخرى.

و قال في تصريح لـ "صدى البلد": الجهة المُسند إليها إصدار هذا التشريع –  مجلس الشورى-  بالأساس لا شرعية لها ولم تحصل على تأييد أكثر من 6% من  الناخبين و ثلثها  مُعين من رئيس الجمهورية وعلى كل من يرغب في تقدير الرفض  الشعبي و الثوري  لها أن يتوجه إلى مقر مجلس الشورى ليجده محاصراً بأسوار  الحجارة منذ فترة  طويلة حتى أنه بات أشبه بـ"المستوطنة الإسرائيلية" من  كثرة ما يحاصره من  حجارة.

و أضاف أن الدولة لا تلتزم بالقوانين حتى تلزم المتظاهرين بها  فلا يوجد  قانون يسمح بقتل البشر  كما حدث في القنال مؤخراً ولا يوجد قانون يعطي الحق  لأفراد جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين في أن يهاجموا المتظاهرين السلميين و  يفضوا الاعتصام مثل ماحدث  أمام قصر الاتحادية، وغيرها من الوقائع لا تلتزم  فيها الدولة بالقانون.


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرون يعترضون حركة الخط الأول للمترو بمحطة السادات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*"قنديل": تم تزويد الشرطة بملابس واقية ضد الحريق والخرطوش*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

استعان   عدد من المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية ببرنامج باسم يوسف، من خلال شاشة  عرض  نصبوها بمقر اعتصامهم لمهاجمة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

كما عرض معتصمو الاتحادية لقطات أخرى للرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر وهو يتحدث عن أساليب الجماعة.

على جانب آخر، عززت قوات الأمن المركزى من تواجدها أمام بوابات 3، 4،5.


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

3 / 3

قال أحد الشيوخ الأزهريين من أعلي منصة التحرير  أن من لبوا  دعوة  الرئيس  مرسي للحوار هم أصحاب صفقات ونحن نقول لهم لا تتفاوضوا  بإسمنا .
وقال  إن كل الأحزاب التي شاركت لا تمثلنا ولا مكان لهم بيننا حتي يتوبوا    ويعودوا إلي الميدان وينسوا الصفقات ويتجردوا من الأنا ولا صفقات علي دماء    الشهداء .

وتابع:نحن مرابطون ومعتصمون هنا في ميدان التحرير إما نصر  مبين علي أعداء   الأمة المصرية أو شهادة نرضي بها وجه الله سبحانه وتعالي  وأدعو الثوار  إلي  الميادين لرفض أي حوار حتي يرحل الرئيس في الجمعة  القادمة"جمعة  الخلاص".

وهتف الشيخ الأزهري وردد المتظاهرون :يسقط  يسقط حكم المرشد..جوة كنيسة   وجوة المسجد..إرحل..إرحل..دم ولادنا مش رخيص..  يسقط مرسي والإخوان


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

عاجل جدا وحصري من قناة الطريق من برلين وهجوم حاد على مرسي
ومظاهرت قوية امام المطار في ألمانيا ومطاردة مرسي في كل مكان وحبسة في المطار
انتظروا الصور والفيديوهات

قناة الطريق





احسن  خبر سمعته


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

تواصلت  الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين في ميدان   سيمون بوليفار، وقام بعض  مثيري الشغب بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف على الشرطة،   وردت القوات عليهم بقنابل  الغاز المسيل للدموع. 

وسادت حالة من الكر والفر بين الطرفين، في الوقت الذي قامت فيه قوات    الشرطة بتأمين فندق سميراميس، ويحاول بعض الصبية إلقاء الحجارة على الشرطة    في محيط كوبري قصر النيل. 

وفي سياق متصل، تمكنت قوات الأمن من إلقاء القبض على 7 أشخاص متهمين بإلقاء الحجارة على أفراد الأمن.


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تفتح شارع الهرم والمتظاهرون يهتفون بإسقاط النظام*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

بيشوي وصفي  قال  أيمن  نور، رئيس حزب غد الثورة، "علينا أن نؤخر الصراعات  السياسية  والحزبية في  هذه اللحظات الحرجة فنحن في لحظة ما قبل الحرب  الأهلية"،  داعيا أن تكون  الأولوية لـ"لم الشمل" بالحوار لمحاولة تقريب  وجهات النظر.

 وأضاف نور – في حوار مع «مونت كارلو الدولية» -  "وافقت   علي الحوار لأني  ليبرالي ولا يمكن لأي ليبرالي أن يرفض حوارا، خاصة إذا   كان هذا الحوار حول  قضايا وطنية هامة، ويعمل علي حقن دماء المصريين".

 وأكد رئيس حزب غد الثورة، أن نتائج الحوار الوطني الأخير   مع الرئيس محمد  مرسي حول الأزمة الراهنة في مصر، جاءت محققه للمطالب بنسبة   80%، فقد تعهد  الرئيس بتقديم تعديلات دستوريه علي المواد الخلافية،  وكذلك  إلغاء الطوارئ  وحظر التجوال في مدن القناة، مضيفا :"طلبنا تغيير  الحكومة  الحالية فلم يرفض  الرئيس ولم يقبل.. وهذا الطلب يحتمل التأجيل".


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*الإخوان:ناقشنا مبادرات النور والإنقاذ والبرادعى ونرفض الشروط المسبقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*نفى مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، صحة ما تناولته بعض الصحف حول وجود ما وصفوه بالتمرد بين قوات الأمن المركزى، وأكد المصدر عدم صحة ذلك الخبر جملةً وتفصيلاً، وأنه ليس له أى أساس من الصحة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*الداخلية: إصابة 343 شرطيًا بينهم 82 بطلقات وخرطوش و6 بانفجار بالعيون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*نقلاً عن قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر، قرر اللواء أحمد عبد الله محافظ بورسعيد خفض عدد ساعات حظر التجول بالمحافظة إلى 4 ساعات بداية من الساعة 1 صباحًا وحتى الساعة 5 صباحاً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*المئات يخرجون فى مسيرة من التحرير لكوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*قام اللواء أركان حرب أسامة رشدى عسكر، قائد الجيش الثالث الميدانى، صباح اليوم، بزيارة المصابين خلال الأحداث الأخيرة بمستشفى السويس العام ومستشفى التأمين الصحى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*مجلة "دير شبيجل" الالمانية تصف مرسى بأنه سيد الخداع ذو الوجهين
*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

مكنت قوات فض الشغب بميدان سيمون بوليفار من إلقاء القبض  على أربعة لبنات  من بين المتظاهرين , أثناء اندلاع الاشتباكات بين قوات  الأمن والمتظاهرين،  مما تسبب فى إثارة الغضب لدى المتظاهرين الذين قاموا  بالهجوم على الشرطة  بالطوب وزجاجات المولوتوف.

  	يذكر أن قوات الأمن قد تمكنت من إلقاء القبض على الكثير من المتظاهرين  في  أحداث سيمون بوليفار، والذى شهد اشتباكات متقطعه على مدار اليوم.


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*حبس 25 من المتهمين بقطع كوبرى أكتوبر 4 أيام وإخلاء سبيل 2 آخرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*تجمع منذ قليل العشرات من المواطنين بميدان الأربعين استعدادا للمسيرات الحاشدة التى من المقرر تجوب شوارع وميادين السويس مع انطلاق ساعات حظر التجوال، مؤكدين على استمرار تحقيق مطالب ثورة 25 يناير، مطالبين بالقصاص لدماء الشهداء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*يشهد الآن محيط مبنى محافظة الشرقية، مناوشات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى المعينة لتأمين المبنى خشية من محاولة المتظاهرين اقتحامه وحرقه على خليفة الأحداث التى شهدتها المحافظة من يوم الجمعة الماضى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*النائب العام: لا نصدق عدم وجود ممول لـ"البلاك بلوك"*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

قام العشرات من  المتظاهرين وأعضاء "بلاك بلوك" بقطع شارع الهرم, أمام مبنى  محافظة الجيزة،  احتجاجاً على إلقاء القبض على عدد منهم خلال وقفتهم اليوم  أمام دار  القضاء العالى.
  	وقام المحتجون بإشعال النيران فى اطارات سيارات لاجبار السيارات للعودة  أو  الفرار إلى شارع فيصل, كما تواجدات عدد من أفراد الامن المركزى بشارع   الهرم.
	وأصيب الشارع بحالة من الشلل المرورى من أمام جامعة القاهرة، حتى ديوان المحافظة بشارع الهرم.​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

أكد مصدر رفيع المستوى في مؤسسة الرئاسة، أن دعوة  الدكتور  محمد البرادعي للحوار، بشرط حضور وزيري الدفاع والداخلية، "أمر  غير مفهوم،  ويتناقض مع ما ذكره المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ووزير  الدفاع، الفريق أول  عبد الفتاح السيسي قبل ذلك، أكثر من مرة، بالتشديد على  أن الجيش المصري  يؤدي واجباته الوطنية بعيدًا عن السياسة".
 وأضاف المصدر، الذي رفض ذكر اسمه، قائلا: "بصفة عامة فإن الرئاسة ترحب   بأي دعوة للحوار، وترحب أيضًا بانضمام البرادعي وغيره من قيادات جبهة   الإنقاذ إلى الحوار الوطني القائم، والرئيس يتمنى حضور قيادات الجبهة جلسة   الحوار المقررة الأسبوع المقبل".
 وأوضح المصدر، أن "القائمين على الحوار الوطني داخل مؤسسة الرئاسة   مازالوا يقومون بجهود للتواصل مع قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ بصور مباشرة وغير   مباشرة"، مشددًا على أن "المضي قدمًا في الحوار مشروط بألاّ يكون مشروطًا"،   مؤكدًا أن أجندة عمل الحوار الوطني واضحة ومفتوحة، ويمكن إضافة أي بنود   جديدة لها بالاتفاق والحوار بين القوى المختلفة.
 وحول الانتقادات التي وجهت للحوار الوطني من القوى، التي كانت حاضرة في   الحوار الوطني السابق، ولم تتم دعوتها، لاسيما الأحزاب الشبابية، قال   المصدر: "سيتم الاتصال بجميع القوى سواء التي دعيت ولم تحضر، والقوى التي   لم تدع لضيق الوقت".


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

نشرت الجريدة الرسمية اليوم قانون "الضبطية القضائية  لأفراد القوات  المسلحة" والذي أقره مجلس الشوري بعد إقراره من قبل رئيس  الجمهورية محمد  مرسي وبذلك يصبح القانون ساريا من اليوم ويحق لأفراد  القوات المسلحة إعتقال  وضبط أي مدني لحين إنتهاء الإنتخابات التشريعية.

  	نص قانون الضبطية القضائية المنشور في الجريدة الرسمية:


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*عـــــاجل .. تجدد الإشتباكات في محيط كوبري قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*مشروع قانون تنظيم التظاهر.. حظر الأقنعة والجرافيتى والخيام!!!!*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

أكد  ياسر محرز، المتحدث الرسمي باسم  جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، على أن جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين تسعى لوضع إطار  قانوني لعملها،  وذلك لأن أعضاء الجماعة هم  أحرص الناس على تقنين أوضاعهم  خاصة أن الجماعة  لها شعبية كبيرة وتكتسب  شرعيتها من الشارع المصري.

 وأضاف  قي مداخلة تليفونية في برنامج «الحياة اليوم» على   قناة «الحياة» أن يجب  استكمال تحسين وضع الجماعة بتقنين أوضاعها، فهم   يسعون إلى إيجاد آليات  قانونية لكي تسمح لهم بإيجاد إطار قانوني يوافق   أوضاعهم وعملهم.

 وأعلن  أن الشكل القانوني لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين سيتم   الإعلان عنه في وقت قريب  عقب إقرار قانون الجمعيات الأهلية الجديد عقب   إنتخابات مجلس الشعب القادمة  وإعلان المجلس وممارسته لحقه التشريعي.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مشروع قانون تنظيم التظاهر.. حظر الأقنعة والجرافيتى والخيام!!!!*


*فيه كمان الـــ 500 متر*
*دقايق وأجيب لكم التفاصيل *
:shutup22:​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*
انتقد المرصد   الإسلامي لمقاومة التنصير، موقف حزب "النور" السلفي من المباردة التي جمعت   بينه وبين جبهة الانقاذ الوطني، اليوم، لبحث تداعيات المشهد السياسي،   مشيرًا إلى أن الاجتماع أنعش أنعش العلمانية بطريقة لم تفعلها أمريكا خلال   عشرات السنين.
وكتب المرصد   الإسلامي على صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، "ما   فعله حزب النور اليوم، أنعش العلمانية في مصر كما لم تنعشها أمريكا على مدى   عشرات السنين"، كما وجهت لأعضاء النور "ماذا ستقولون غدَا لربكم، وماذا   ستقولون اليوم لإخوانكم"، وتابع المرصد في تعليقه "والله لو جمعتم كلمات   الدنيا لتبرر ما فعلتموه لن تقنع طفلًا، يبقى أن تتراجعوا وتعتذروا".
في الشأن نفسه،   ندد خالد حربي مدير المرصد الإسلامي لمقاومة التنصير وعضو التيار الإسلامي   العام، بالممارسات التي تصدر عن حزب النور، وحالة التناقض الشديدة، حسب   قوله، مشيرًا إلى أن حزب النور هو من قاد حملة كبيرة للموافقة على الدستور   بنعم من أجل الشريعة الإسلامية، وأنه الآن ينتقد موقفه السابق بمبادرته مع   جبهة الإنقاذ من أجل تعديل الدستور. وأضاف أن الإسلاميين كانوا يرون في   دخول حزب النور المعترك السياسي حتى لا يتهاون الإخوان في تطبيق شرع الله   من أجل مصالح سياسية، ولكنهم الآن ظهروا بعكس موقفهم المتوقع.
وقال خالد حربي   "حزب النور أصبح خنجرًا في ظهر التيار الإسلامي، وأنه وجبهة الإنقاذ وجهان   لعملة واحدة"، مضيفًا أن حزب النور ضحى بالشريعة من أجل رضاء جبهة الإنقاذ   الوطني، مشيرًا إلى أن جبهة الإنقاذ ليس له وضع سوى الخراب والحرق للدمار   لمصر، حزب النور دخل في إطار تنازلات على ثوابت شرعية كثيرة.

*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*عاجل- سقوط 3 قتلى في اشتباكات «سيمون بوليفار».. وإصابة 4 آخرين بـ«الخرطوش»*​*



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تستعين بأفراد بالزى المدنى للقبض على المندسين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*اليوم.. مؤتمر لـ"شباب الإنقاذ" للإعلان عن مسيرات جمعة ما قبل الرحيل*

*
أعلنت شباب جبهة الإنقاذ الدعوة لمليونية الجمعة المقبلة تحت شعار "ما قبل الرحيل " والزحف تجاه قصر الاتحادية من أجل استكمال مطالب الثورة والتى تتلخص فى إسقاط النظام بما تحمله الكلمة من إسقاط الدستور المقسم للوطن ومجلس الشورى الغير شرعى وما وصفوه بحكومة الدماء برئاسة هشام قنديل، وبناء عليه ينظم شباب الجبهة مؤتمر صحفيا اليوم بمقر حزب الوفد لإعلان خريطة المسيرات.

 وأكد الشباب فى بيان لهم أمس الأربعاء، أن مطالب جبهة الإنقاذ فى البيان الصادر 28 يناير يعتبر الحد الأدنى من المطالب التى قد تهدى الميادين الغاضبة وتشعرها بفرصة حقيقية للوصول لتحقيق أهدافها وتابع قائلا "إننا نعلم أن هذه المواقف ليست مطالب خاصة لجبهة الإنقاذ، ولكنها المطالب الوحيدة التى قد يقبلها الثوار محذرا من مرور الوقت الذى قد يزيد الدماء فى الشوارع والميادين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*الأهرام الحكومية: تمرد فى صفوف وضباط وجنود الأمن المركزى*


*نشرت جريدة الأهرام الحكومية، خبرا تحت عنوان "تمرد فى صفوف وضباط وجنود الأمن المركزى"، وتعليق الإضراب المفتوح مؤقتا ومنح وزير الداخلية مهلة أخيرة لتسليحهم.

 وقالت الأهرام إنه فى تطور خطير فرضته أحداث العنف التى شهدتها البلاد أخيرا، هدد ضباط وجنود الأمن المركزى بالدخول فى إضراب مفتوح عن العمل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*من "أديب" لـ"الرئيس": مؤيدوك تراجعوا عن تأييدك فمتى تراجع نفسك؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*مظهر شاهين: تعرضت للاعتداء من مجهولين لمنعهم الصعود أعلى مسجد عمر مكرم

أكد الشيخ مظهر شاهين، خطيب مسجد عمر مكرم، أنه تعرض منذ قليل هو والعاملون معه فى مسجد عمر مكرم، لبعض الاعتداءات إثر مشادة عنيفة مع بعض اﻷشخاص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*"الكهرباء": عودة التيار للصعيد بعد انقطاعه نتيجة عطل بالسد العالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*حبس 33 بتهمة الشروع فى قتل الشرطة باشتباكات التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*توفى "ياسر السيد"، أحد مصابى أحداث بورسعيد، بالمستشفى الجامعى بالإسماعيلية، مساء الأربعاء، متأثرا بإصابته بطلق نارى يوم السبت الماضى بمحيط سجن بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*تطلق الآن قوات الأمن المركزى الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافة على المتظاهرين، بينما تطارد المدرعات المتظاهرين فى محيط ديوان عام محافظة كفر الشيخ والدوران.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*حزب الدستور بشمال سيناء يدعو الأهالى للخروج فى جمعة الخلاص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حزب الدستور بشمال سيناء يدعو الأهالى للخروج فى جمعة الخلاص*



*نظم حزب الحرية والعدالة بأمانة قرية نجيلة ببئر العبد محافظة شمال سيناء، اليوم الأربعاء، سوق خيرية للحوم،  :new6:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن بكفر الشيخ وإصابة 50 من الجانبين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*انطلقت مسيرة حاشدة منذ قليل، من ميدان الأربعين، متوجهة بطول شارع الجيش بالسويس، مرددين هتافات ضد حكم الإخوان ومحمد مرسى، ورافضين القرار الصادر من محافظ السويس مساء اليوم بخفض قرار حظر التجول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*مجهولون يطلقون الخرطوش على المتظاهرين بـ"قصر النيل".. والأمن يرد*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

*بالصور.. الشاطر يشهد على عقد زواج أبو إسماعيل من طفلة سورية بنصف مليون مهر ويهجرها بعد 3 أيام!!
*​*2013-01-30 22:36:43*​*






تداول   نشطاء عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك وتويتر وثيقة عقد زواج للشيخ   حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل من لاجئة سورية لم تتعدى الـ 18 من عمرها، وتدعى   "رويدا جعفر رشيد".   وهي فنانة تشكيلية سورية وقد أتت إلى مصر من وقت قريب   بعد اندلاع مواجهات بين جيش الأسد والجيش الحر. يذكر إن المهر المقدم من   الشيخ أبو إسماعيل إلى الفتاة يقدر بـ 500 ألف جنيه ، وبمؤخر 100 ألف  دولار  أمريكي!! وقد شهد المهندس ورجل الأعمال خيرت الشاطر على عقد الزواج.     جدير بالذكر إن تاريخ العقد هو 21 ديسمبر 2012 و هو نفس اليوم الذى  تلقى  فيه أنصاره مواجهات ساخنة فى الإسكندرية. هذا وقد غادر الشيخ الفتاة  في  اليوم الثالث لزواجهما دون توفير مسكن للزوجية وقد تقدمت بدعوى قضائية  ضده  وسينظر إليها أول فبراير.







*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

الأربعاء, 30 يناير 2013 21:13     




 		                             حريق هائل بمجمع مدارس             


                     قنا - يوسف أبو الوفا:     
 	 	نشب حريق هائل بمجمع مدارس بقرية جراجوس التابعة لمركز  قوص، وتحاول قوات  الدفاع المدني بمدينة قوص جنوب قنا الآن، السيطرة على  الحريق بمدرسة العبور  الابتدائية بقوص إحدى مدارس المجمع.
     	حيث نتج عن الحريق حتى الآن احتراق فصلين بالكامل، ولم يعرف بعد أسباب الحريق، وسنوافيكم بما يستجد من أحداث


​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

تقدم المحامي طارق محمود، بدعوى قضائية إلى محكمة القضاء الإدارى    بالإسكندرية، بعزل رئيس الجمهورية ووقفه من القيام بمهام منصبه، وتعيين    رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا رئيسًا موقتًا لحين إجراء انتخابات رئاسية    جديدة

 وقال صاحب الدعوى: "إن رئيس الجمهورية قام بأفعال تمثل  جريمة إفساد في   الحياة السياسية، وتدعو إلى الفرقة والانقسام بين أبناء  الوطن الواحد،   الأمر الذي أدى إلى التناحر والاشتباكات، وإلى وقوع جرحى  ومصابين."

 وأضاف، أنه بتاريخ  21/11/2012 أصدر رئيس الجمهورية إعلانا دستوريا يشتمل   على عدد من المواد،  مؤكدا أن هذا القرارالمنعدم والذي أطلق عليه إعلانا   دستوريا تحصيينا له من  دعاوى الإلغاء يفتقد المشروعية، ويخالف جميع   الأعراف والمبادئ الدستورية  المتعارف عليها.

 وأشار إلى أنه لا يجوز لمن أتت به الشرعية  الدستورية رئيسًا  للجمهورية   أن يعود مرة أخرى مستخدما الشرعية الثورية  لتحقيق أهداف خاصة له ولجماعته   والاستحواذ على جميع سلطات الدولة، وإهدار  مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات وسيادة   القانون وهيبة القضاء.

 واستند في  دعواه، أن رئيس الجمهورية خالف ما ورد في الإعلان الدستوري   الصادر في  30/3/2012 والذي أتى به رئيسا للجمهورية وبذلك يكون بذلك رئيسا   غير شرعي.


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)

زادت الآن قوات الأمن المركزى من  إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافة على  المتظاهرين، بينما تطارد المدرعات  المتظاهرين فى محيط ديوان عام محافظة كفر  الشيخ والدوران.
  	 هذا وتشهد مدينة كفر الشيخ حالة من الكر والفر بين قوات الأمن   والمتظاهرين المتواجدين بالعشرات حول دوران المحافظة والمحكمة وبشارع   الخليفة المأمون بكفر الشيخ.
  	كما نظم المتظاهرون مسيرات بشوارع المحافظة نددوا فيها بحكم "المرشد"   وطالبوا برحيل المحافظ مرددين "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"،"يا حسينى بره بره   كفر الشيخ ها تفضل حرة" ودم المصرى مش رخيص".​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

تعرضت تظاهرة ثوار ملوي إلى التهديد من  قبل الجماعات الإسلامية ،وذلك مساء  اليوم الأربعاء أمام مدرسة الثانوية  بنات بملوي ، وقام المتظاهرون بتغيير  مكان انطلاق المسيرة.  وأن  المتظاهرين لم يحملوا أو ينادوا سوى بشعارات عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية .


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

2 دقيقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




احمد فؤاد نجم ‏@AhmedFouad_Negm
@s_almogren لا انتي كده غلط مش عارف تقصديها ولا لاء بس متنفعش حرررام وعيب​ عرض المحادثة


6 دقيقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




احمد فؤاد نجم ‏@AhmedFouad_Negm
في 3 انواع من الكلاب ..كلب بلدي وكلب بوليسي وكلب بيقول اهلى وعشيرتى​فتح
1 ساعة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




احمد فؤاد نجم ‏@Ahmadinejad_Negm
بعد ما حزب النور تحالف مع جبهه الأنقاذ .. من المتوقع يعملوا مليونيه الجمعه الجايه أسمها جمعـه " العلمانيه والشريعه "​فتح
1 ساعة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




احمد فؤاد نجم ‏@AhmedFouad_Negm
اكبر ميزه بتعجبني في #الاخوان هو اصرارهم علي الغباء​فتح
2 ساعة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




احمد فؤاد نجم ‏@AhmedFouad_Negm
العامل المشترك بين الأخوان واليهود .. أنهم الأثنين .. مصرين على أنهم **شعب الله المختار **​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

*   	سقوط اول شهيد في ميدان التحرير برصاص حي وفض الميدان بمنتهى الوحشية و اعتقالات عشوائية للخارجين من التحرير
*


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

*عااااااااجل وخطير جداااااااااا الان استرها يارب 




*​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

*  	تطلق الآن قوات الأمن المركزي  بكفر الشيخ الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافة على  المتظاهرين بينما تطارد عدد من  المدرعات المتظاهرين في محيط ديوان عام  محافظة كفر الشيخ والدوران.

	بينما أشعل عدد من المتظاهرين النار في إطار كوتشكوك بسبب إطفاء جزء من الأنوار بالدوران لمدة دقائق قليلة وتم إعادة إنارتها.

	ومازالت عمليات إلقاء القبض على المتظاهرين مستمرة من قبل رجال الأمن .

	بينما غطى الغاز المسبل للدموع أحياء عديدة من قرى الدوران فيما ترك عدد   من الأهالي منازلهم واتجهوا لمنازل أقربائهم ليعودوا لها في الصباح كالعادة   منذ بدء عملية الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين ورجال الأمن.
*


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

تعقد جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى اليوم الخميس مؤتمراً صحفياً بمقر حزب المصريين الأحرار لإعلان مشاركتها فى مسيرات جمعة الخلاص.

  	ومن المقرر أن تؤكد على دعوتها للجماهير بالنزول للشوارع والميادين، والتعبير عن رأيهم بشكل سلمى لاستكمال أهداف الثورة.

  	كانت قد دعت 35 حركة ثورية للمشاركة فى جمعة الخلاص، ومن المقرر أن تزحف المسيرات للأتحادية والشورى وتطالب مرسى بالرحيل.


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*تمكن المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير، صباح اليوم، الخميس، من ضبط بلطجى، تسلل وسط خيام المعتصمين بمنتصف الميدان، وحاول إحراقها بواسطة زجاجات مولوتوف، واقتادوه خارج الميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*ألقى رجال المباحث بمديرية أمن القاهرة القبض على عاملين وطالب بحوزتهم فرد خرطوش و2 سلاح أبيض "مطواة" وقناع أسود، واعترفوا بأنهم شاركوا فى التعدى على قوات الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*القبض على طالب بحوزته قناع "بلاك بلوك" وطلقة آلية ببولاق أبو العلا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار" يشارك فى مسيرات "جمعة الخلاص" بالاتحادية والتحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*قالت صفحة الشرطة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، إن قوات الأمن لم تقم باقتحام ميدان التحرير، والأمطار هى سبب قطع بث الإرسال عن قنوات التليفزيون،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*تقدم خالد ونيس المحامى، ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، ضد وزير الداخلية، يتهم فيه قوات الأمن بالقبض على نجله دون وجه حق، وتلفيق تهم إليه مثل انتمائه لمنظمة "بلاك بلوك" التخريبية دون وجود أى إثبات أو دليل.*


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

*
صرح النائب  العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله بأنه تم إلقاء القبض على 18 شخصًا من  مجموعات "البلاك بلوك" حتى الآن، وأنه لن يتم الاكتفاء بالقبض على هؤلاء  المخربين، بل سيتم كشف من يقفون خلفهم والممولين لأعمال البلطجة والتخريب،  وضبط وإحضار الممولين الرئيسيين لتلك المنظمة التخريبية.

وأكد "طلعت" فى تدوينة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" أنه لن يتم  الاكتفاء بالقبض على هؤلاء المخربين، بل سوف يتم إحضار الممولين الرئيسيين  لتلك المجموعات التخريبية، وأن قرار الضبط والإحضار لقيادات مجموعات البلاك  بلوك قد صدر، وأن الأيام القليلة المقبلة سوف تشهد مفاجآت جديدة.*


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

*كشف  الرئيس محمد مرسى فى لقائه مع ممثلى الجالية لمصرية بألمانيا والذى استمر  حتى ساعة متأخرة من مساء أمس الأربعاء، عن أن أهالى السجناء هم الذين  اقتحموا سجن وادى النطرون الذى كان مسجونا فيه وقت قيام ثورة يناير وهم  الذين أخرجوه، نافيا الشائعات التى ترددت بأن أفرادا من حركة حماس هم الذين  اقتحموا السجن.

وأوضح الرئيس مرسى أن أهالى السجناء ظلوا يحاولون تحطيم بوابات السجن لأربع  ساعات متواصلة وأن السجناء وهو معهم تعرضوا لخطر الموت بسبب كثافة إطلاق  الغازات المسيلة للدموع.

وفى معرض رد الرئيس مرسى على مطلب أحد أبناء الجالية بتطهير الإعلام واتخاذ  الإجراءات القانونية ضد من وصفهم بالإعلاميين الذين يتلقون أموالا من  الخارج. وأوضح مرسى أنه لا يمكن فى ظل الحريات بعد الثورة اتخاذ إجراءات  استثنائية ضد أحد كما لا يمكن إدانة أحد بسبب الشائعات التى تتردد هنا أو  هناك وبدون دلائل قانونية ملموسة يأخذ بها القضاء، مشيرا إلى أنه هو نفسه  كان ضحية للشائعات من قبل النظام السابق الذى اتهمه بأنه من الصقور، وقال  مازحا: "مع أننى لست من الصقور بطبيعة شخصيتى".

كما كشف الرئيس مرسى عن أن تقرير لجنة تقصى الحقائق الأولى لم يقدم إلى  المحكمة التى حاكمت الرئيس السابق والعادلى ومساعديه. وقال إنه لم يقرأ  صفحة واحدة من تقرير لجنة تقصى الحقائق الذى بلغ 850 صفحة، وأنه أمر  بإحالته إلى النائب العام للتحقيق فيه.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يناير 2013)

*قال عماد حسين المستشار الأمنى للرئيس إنه تم القبض على 430 شخصا *
*تلقوا تمويلات من الخارج لإثارة الشغب فى مصر. *​

*لأ *​​

*الغباء** مش هنا ياجماعة*​​

*تؤ تؤ تؤ *​​

*الغباء** فى اللى جاى دة *​​

*وأضاف أنه* 
*لا يوجد لديه أية معلومات حول وجود دول عربية تمول شخصيات فى مصر لإثارة الشغب وحرق المؤسسات الحيوية.*​​

*حد يفهمنى سايق عليكوا النبى *​​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

*أكد  الدكتور  أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، خلال الكلمة الافتتاحية التى ألقاها قبل  بدء  الاجتماع بينه وبين مختلف القوى السياسية والحركات الثورية، ضرورة  صيانة  حرمة الأموال والأعراض المصرية سواء كانت فردية أم جماعية، معتبرا  أن ذلك  واجبا وطنيا وقاعدة الأمن والأمان التى تعيد مصر إلى مكانتها  الريادية.

وأضاف الطيب، أن التنوع والاختلاف فى السياسة هى سنة الله فى أرضه وتمثل   ضمانا ضد انفراد فصيل واحد بالسلطة، فالواجب على التيارات السياسية قبول   التعدد وإشراك القوى الأخرى، مضيفا أن الحوار الوطنى يجب أن يتم بمشاركة   جميع التيارات والقوى دون إقصاء لأحد للقدرة على التعايش ونبذ العنف، مؤكدا   أن العنف لا علاقة له بالسياسة وينبغى علينا جميعا أن ننبذه ونحرمه ولا   يجوز التحريض عليه أو الترويج له أو الدفاع عنه.

وشدد شيخ الأزهر على ضرورة إشراك كل المنابر الدعوية والدينية والفكرية   والسياسية والإعلامية لنبذ لغة العنف وقيام كل المنابر بالسعى لإعادة الوضع   إلى حالته السلمية، معتبرا أن هذا هى من أهم البنود التى نصت عليها   الوثائق الخمسة السابقة للأزهر، والتى يعمل من خلالها اجتماع اليوم.

وقال الطيب، فى ختام كلمته، هناك أمران لابد أن تعمل خلالهما هذه الوثيقة،   وهما حماية الوحدة الوطنية وإدانة الجماعات المسلحة التى تهدد أمن  واستقرار  البلاد، وحماية الدولة المصرية ضد التفكك وتهدئة الأحداث.*


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

لقاء الرئيس مرسى بالمستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل​​*كتبت إنجى مجدى*

*قالت مجلة دير شبيجل الألمانية، إنه من غير المرجح أن يكون الرئيس محمد مرسى راضيا عن نتائج زيارته لبرلين أمس الأربعاء. 

وأضافت أن الرئيس المصرى ذهب إلى ألمانيا فى وقت تمر فيه بلاده بأكبر أزمة   منذ توليه الرئاسة، آملا أن تعفو حكومة المستشارة أنجيلا ميركل عن ديون  تصل  إلى مئات الملايين من اليورو، لكنه انتهى فقط بنصيحة بشأن كيفية إدارة   مصر.

وتشير إلى أن "مرسى" فى محادثاته مع "ميركل" وفى المؤتمر الصحفى أيضا، تحدث   عن مستقبل مصر الذى تشيد به ألمانيا، مبشرا بفجر بلد ديمقراطى يقوم على   الفصل بين الدين والدولة، ودافع عن التعددية والحرية الدينية.

وتشير المجلة إلى أن "مرسى" أكد للمستشارة الألمانية على أن مؤسسة كونراد   أديناور، التابعة لحزب الاتحاد الديمقراطى المسيحى الذى تنتمى له ميركل،   ستكون تحت رعاية بروتوكول التعاون الثقافى الموقع عام 1959، الذى ينظم   العلاقات المصرية الألمانية الثقافية.

كما وعد "مرسى" مضيفته بمنح الصفة القانونية لهذه المؤسسة التى كانت بين   عدد من المنظمات غير الحكومية التى تعرضت للمداهمات الأمنية خلال حكم   المجلس العسكرى، بحجة العمل بشكل غير قانونى والسعى لنشر الفوضى فى البلاد.

ومع ذلك تقول "دير شبيجل" إن "ميركل" فشلت فى الرد على "مرسى" بالطريقة   الذى كان يرغبها، وامتنعت عن ذكر أى عفو عن ديون مصر والتى تبلغ 240 مليون   يورو، وهى ديون كانت برلين قد قالت فى وقت سابق، إنها قد تتنازل عنها لدعم   مصر الجديدة، كما أن المستشارة الألمانية لم تتحدث مع الرئيس المصرى عن  أى  دعم لمشروعات جديدة فى مصر، وإنما اكتفت فقط بتقديم المشورة.

وقالت "ميركل" ما يهم الآن هو أن العمل الذى يستوجب القيام به، لابد من   القيام به، وعلى خلفية الاضطرابات الناشبة فى مصر، قالت المستشارة   الألمانية لـ"مرسى" إن التنمية الاقتصادية تسهم بقوة فى الاستقرار السياسى،   وبالطبع فالعكس صحيح أيضا.

وتقول المجلة إنه على الرغم من محاولة "مرسى" استعادة ثقة برلين، فإنه من   غير الواضح حتى الآن ما إذا كان الرئيس المصرى قادرا حتى على السيطرة على   العنف الدائر فى بلاده.

وقال ستيفان رول خبير الشأن المصرى بالمعهد الألمانى للشئون الأمنية   والدولية، "من ناحية نرى مظاهرات سياسية، لكن هناك أيضا عدد متزايد من   المحتجين الذين لا علاقة لهم بالسياسة". وتشير المجلة إلى أن هذا النوع   الأخير من المحتجين هو الأكثر، لذا فإن السؤال "كيف يمكن للرئيس منح   تنازلات عندما لا تتعلق مطالب المتظاهرين بالسياسة؟".

ويضيف "رول" "أن مستوى العنف يكثف مزيدا من القلق"، وبينما حذر وزير الدفاع   عبد الفتاح السيسى من أن العنف قد يؤدى إلى انهيار الدولة، يشير "رول"  إلى  أن الحكومة المصرية تخسر بسرعة شرعيتها، قائلا "إن جزءا كبيرا من  المصريين  لديهم شكوك عامة فى السياسة".

وخلص "رول" قائلا "أملى أن ينتهى الأمر من قبل مرسى إلى تنازلات بشأن   الدستور، لكن هذا لم يحدث حتى الآن، كما أن كلا الجانبين بحاجة لإظهار أنهم   على استعداد لتقديم تنازلات سواء الرئيس أو المعارضة".*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يناير 2013)

*النائب العام:** الأيام المقبلة ستشهد القبض على ممولى المنظمة التخريبية*​*مستنين يا باشا*​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

*ألقت مباحث الجيزة القبض على سباك لاتهامه بالانتماء لمجموعة البلاك بلوك بمنطقة الدقى.

كان المقدم أحمد الوتيدى رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة الدقى، قد تمكن من القبض على   "رامى.ح.ا.27 سنة" لاتهامه بالانتماء لمجموعة البلاك بلوك وضبط بحوزته  قناع  أسود، أثناء سيره بشارع التحرير حيث تم القبض عليه تنفيذا لقرار  النائب  العام بضبط وإحضار كل من ينتمى لمجموعة البلاك بلوك.

كما ألقت مباحث الطالبية القبض على سائق توك توك، ويدعى "أحمد.ع.22 سنة"   وبحوزته عدسات بلاستيك كبيرة الحجم وحقيبة تحتوى على "نبلة" وكمية من   "البلى" وصافرة معدنية أثناء توجهه إلى ميدان التحرير، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة   وباشرت النيابة التحقيق.*


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قال عماد حسين المستشار الأمنى للرئيس إنه تم القبض على 430 شخصا *
> *تلقوا تمويلات من الخارج لإثارة الشغب فى مصر. *​
> 
> *لأ *​
> ...



والله يا عبود احنا محتاجين مترجم من الحريه والعداله 

علشان منفهمش اكتر 

هما سياسه الدش وفى الاخر تطلع مش فاهم منهم حاجه 

حافظين ومش فاهمين 
​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

*شدد  ياسر محرز  المتحدث الإعلامى باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، على ضرورة صدور  قانون ينظم  حق التظاهر كما يحدث فى كل دول العالم، وأشار إلى أن جماعة  الإخوان  المسلمين تعتبر حق التظاهر السلمى أحد مكتسبات ثورة 25 يناير وترى  ضرورة  استمراره للمحافظة على حيوية الثورة.

وقال محرز فى تصريحات لـ "اليوم السابع"، أن القانون الذى أعدته وزارة   العدل لتنظيم حق التظاهر، سيتم البت فيه بعد الرجوع للشعب من خلال المؤسسات   المنتخبة واستطلاع آراء القوى الوطنية والأحزاب السياسية، مشيرا إلى أن   البنود التى أثارت بعض التحفظات من الممكن تعديلها بعد عرضها على المجالس   النيابية.

وأكد ياسر محرز أنه بعد الرجوع للقوانين المنظمة للتظاهر فى أعرق   الديمقراطيات بالعالم مثل إنجلترا يتبين أن حرم التظاهر أمام المؤسسات   العامة لمسافة تصل إلى كيلو متر، فى حين أن القانون المقترح فى مصر ينص على   حظر التظاهر لمسافة 500 متر أمام المؤسسات العامة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *وأكد ياسر محرز أنه بعد الرجوع للقوانين المنظمة للتظاهر فى أعرق الديمقراطيات بالعالم مثل إنجلترا يتبين أن حرم التظاهر أمام المؤسسات العامة لمسافة تصل إلى كيلو متر، فى حين أن القانون المقترح فى مصر ينص على حظر التظاهر لمسافة 500 متر أمام المؤسسات العامة.*


*بص يا محرز*
*أنتوا اعملوها سباقات تتابع - 100 متر و500 متر*
*واللى يوصل للكرسى الأول*
*يقعد *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*"الإنقاذ" تعلن الزحف لقصر الاتحادية لإسقاط النظام فى "جمعة الخلاص"

أعلنت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، الزحف نحو قصر الاتحادية والاحتشاد فى كافة الميادين يوم الجمعة، تحت شعار "جمعة الخلاص"، للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام وإسقاط الدستور المقسم للوطن وحل مجلس الشورى غير الشرعى وإقالة حكومة الدماء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*أعلن 18 حركة وحزبا مشاركتهم فى مليونية غداً الجمعة، لتتوجه فى مسيرات سلمية عقب صلاة الجمعة، تنطلق من أمام مسجدى النور بالعباسية ورابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر إلى قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*واصل الشيخ حافظ سلامة قائد المقاومة الشعبية بالسويس، أثناء حرب أكتوبر المجيدة، هجومه على الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مؤكدا أن مرسى منذ اندلاع الثورة إلى الآن حتى أثناء توليه مقاليد البلاد لم يستطع حماية نفسه، أو مقر الرئاسة، مؤكدا أن مصر فى تراجع مستمر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*"الإخوان": تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ الآن أمر "خيالى".. ووزارة قنديل جيدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*"شباب الإنقاذ" تنفى وجود خلافات بها وتؤكد خروجها غداً لإسقاط النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*اشتباكات بين أهالى المتهمين بقطع كوبرى أكتوبر والأمن أثناء نظر تجديد حبسهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*أحمد سعيد وحمزاوى يشاركان فى مسيرة "رابعة العدوية" بـ"جمعة الخلاص"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*تقدمت اليوم، الخميس، مؤسسة حرية الفكر والتعبير، بصفتها منظمة حقوقية مصرية معنية بالدفاع عن حق الجمهور فى المعرفة والحصول على المعلومات، بطلب للنائب العام، تطالبه فيه بضرورة الكشف عن ونشر المعلومات المتعلقة بكل من يتم القبض عليه على خلفية أحداث التظاهرات والاحتجاجات على مستوى الجمهورية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*دعوى قضائية لإلغاء إشراك القوات المسلحة فى مهام حفظ الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*أطلق عدد من المجهولين عدة طلقات خرطوش على قوات الأمن المتواجدة فى شارع الشيخ ريحان، فيما قام عدد آخر من أطفال الشوارع برشق قوات الأمن بالحجارة ورشق مبنى الجامعة الأمريكية أيضاً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرون يقطعون طريق الكورنيش ويرشقون الأمن بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*استنكرت وزارة الأوقاف على لسان متحدثها الرسمى الشيخ سلامة عبد القوى اعتداء أحد المواطنين الذى يعمل ضابطا سابقا بأمن الدولة، ويدعى إمام الشيمى على إماما مسجد طلعت حرب بإمبابة الشيخ حسن الإمام وإشهار السلاح فى وجهه داخل المسجد.*


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

استنكر  الدكتور أحمد كريمة، أستاذ  الشريعة الإسلامية بجامعة الأزهر، تطبيق حد  الحرابة على مجموعات الـ"بلاك  بلوك"، معتبرًا هذه الدعوة مجرد "كلام  إنشائي". 

 وقال كريمة، في تصريحات لـ"الوطن" مساء اليوم: وزارة الأوقاف تدخلت فيم   لا يعنيها، فهي مسؤولة عن الشؤون الدعوية فقط، ولا يجب عليها أن تتدخل في   الشؤون القضائية أو الإفتائية، وأفتت فيما لا يخصها وهو ما يؤدي إلى تداخل   السلطات، وهو الأمر المرفوض في أي دولة تحترم دستورها". 

 ورد كريمة على من طالب بتطبيق حد الحرابة على مجموعات الـ"بلاك بلوك"،   قائلاً: "إن الدين يجرم أي إفساد في الأرض، أو تعطيل للمرافق العامة، أو   اعتداء على أشخاص أو مؤسسات، أياً كان فاعله سواء كان شخصًا أو جماعة،   مدنية أو حزبية أو دينية". 

 وأضاف: "ما دامت هذه هي القاعدة، فلماذا إذن لا يطبق الحد على أعضاء  حركة  "حازمون"، الذين اعتدوا على مقر صحيفة "الوفد"، وحاصروا مدينة الإنتاج   الإعلامي لأيام، واعتدوا على بعض الإعلاميين؟، ولماذا أيضًا لا يطبق على   أنصار"الإخوان" الذين حاصروا مقر المحكمة الدستورية، وعطلوا أحكامها   واعتدوا على قضاتها؟، ولماذا لم يطبق على أتباع الشيخ الحويني الذين حاصروا   محكمة كفر الشيخ، كذلك لم يطبق على من قاموا باحتلال مبنى مجلس الدولة   بالجيزة عند نظر قضية جنسية المحامي حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل؟". 

 وشدد الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر على ألا تكون تكون القرارات مسيسة ضد فريق   معين، مقابل إهمال محاسبة فريق آخر قام بنفس أعمال التخريب. وختم: "يجب   معاقبة كل مخرب، سواء كان عضوا بجماعة الإخوان أو الأحزاب السلفيين أو بلاك   بلوك أو أي فصيل آخر".


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

كشف  الكاتب الصحفي والإعلامي المصري  عماد الدين أديب أنه يدخل في نوبات بكاء  شديدة بين الحين والآخر عندما  يشعر أن وطنه على حافة الهاوية، ولا يعرف من  الفائز النهائي في مباراة كرة  قدم يلعبها الساسة بجماجم الشعب؟.
أديب كتب في مقاله بصحيفة «الوفد المصرية»: «قلبي حزين، وروحي قلقة، وعقلي   كاد أن ينفجر، 6 آلاف سنة من الحضارة تهددها زجاجة مولوتوف يلقيها صبي لا   يعرف من أعطاه إياها ومن زوده بعود ثقاب إشعالها!، لا أحد يعرف ماذا يحدث   ولماذا؟ لا أحد يفهم مغزى التصعيد، ونتيجة الغضب».
الإعلامي المصري أضاف أن المهدئات لم تعد تنفع، ولم يعد الكلام يجدي، ولم   تعد الشكوى تساعد في الترويح عن النفس فهناك سيارات تحترق، شباب يضيع،   شهداء بالعشرات، اقتصاد وطني يتساقط وينهار، ملايين من البسطاء في حالة من   الهلع والقلق والاكتئاب.


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

وقال  خلفان، عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى "تويتر"، "في  الشهور  القليلة القادمة سيحاكم الاخوان على جرائم القتل التي ارتكبوها بحق  الثوار  !!! اين المفر؟شباب الثورة لن يتركوا دما مهدورا في فترة الاخوان  المساءلة قادمة أيها الاخونجية".


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

أبريل: القبض على أعضاء بالحركة وحزب الدستور بتهمة الانتماء لـ«بلاك بلوك».. والحرز «تي شيرت وكوفية سوداء»​
 [FONT=Arial ! important]عفيفى: النائب العام يضغط على وكلاء النيابة لتحويل النشطاء المقبوض عليهم إلى "تحريات المخابرات والأمن الوطنى"[/FONT]​     قال محمود عفيفي، المتحدث الرسمى لحركة 6 إبريل "جبهة أحمد ماهر"، إن   عضوي الحركة بشبرا طارق أحمد وحسام محمد تم القبض عليهما أمس الأربعاء، من   قبل قوات الأمن أمام دار القضاء العالي، مشيرًا إلى أن طارق يتم التحقيق   معه حاليًا بنيابة الجلاء، بينما مازالت لا تتوافر معلومات عن مكان احتجاز   حسام.   وشن عفيفي هجومًا حادا على الأوامر التى أصدرها النائب العام بشأن   مجموعات "بلاك بلوك"، قائلاً: إنه ترتب عليها إلقاء القبض العشوائي على  عدد  كبير من النشطاء المتضامنين معهم لمجرد ارتدائهم اللون الأسود، بينما  هم  لا ينتمون في الأصل إلى تلك المجموعات.   وأضاف أن "الأمر برمته مثير   للسخرية فطارق عضو ٦ إبريل المقبوض عليه بالأمس من أمام دار القضاء العالي   الحرزالخاص به والذي تم تقديمه للنيابة تي شيرت أسود وكوفية سوداء، ووكيل   النيابة سأل الضابط على حيثيات القبض على طارق فأجاب بأنه سمع من خلال   الإعلام أن النائب العام أمر بالقبض على كل من يرتدي ملابس سوداء!"، بحسب   قوله.   وتابع المتحدث الرسمى للحركة، قائلاً "وكيل النيابة لا يرى أى مانع   قانونى لإخلاء سبيلهم لأنه لا يوجد ضدهم أى شيء ولكن ما علمناه أن النائب   العام يضغط على وكلاء النيابة لتحويل النشطاء المقبوض عليهم إلى "تحريات   المخابرات والأمن الوطنى"، على حد تعبيره.   وأضاف: "من الواضح أن النائب   العام يهدف إلى القبض على النشطاء واحتجازهم، وكنا على حق عندما طالبنا   وغيرنا من القوى السياسية بإقالته لأنه "غير حيادى" وإذا استمر الوضع على   ذلك فلن يكون هناك استقلال للقضاء أو النيابة"، حسبما قال.   لفت عفيفي إلى   أن طارق يتم عرضه على النيابة حاليًا بالإضافة إلى الناشطين أحمد فوزى   عبدالوهاب ومحمد خالد العضوين بحزب الدستور.

خلاص كل واحد هيمسكوه هيقولوا من البلاك بلوك
وشويه تهم على الماشى كده


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

*
أن  حماس أرسلت  مبلغ 400 ألف دولار لأحد الأشخاص الذين يدعون أنهم قيادات  قبيلة بهدف  احتواءه لاى مظاهرات ،قد تخرج بقوة لمعارضة الإخوان المسلمين  وتطالب  بإسقاط مرسى . في الوقت نفسه تحشد العديد من القوى السياسية وشباب  وشيوخ  القبائل بشمال سيناء "العريش - الشيخ زويد" للمشاركة غدا في فاعليات  ما  سمى "بجمعة الخلاص" التي دعت لها المعارضة وان حالة من الغليان تتملك  اغلب  الشارع السيناوى على خلفية قرار السيسى الأخير وتتزامن التظاهرات مع   انتهاء المهلة التي أعطاها اتحاد قبائل سيناء لوزير الدفاع للرجوع عن قراره   . الجدير بالذكر أن التظاهرات تتمركز  في مدينتي العريش والشيخ زويد   ويشارك فيها حركات ثورية، وشباب الأحزاب والتيارات الليبرالية والاشتراكية   بالإضافة إلى أبناء وشيوخ القبائل، حيث تنطلق مسيرة العريش من أمام مسجد   الرفاع بعد صلاة الجمعة متجهه إلى مبنى محافظة شمال سيناء وتخرج مظاهرة   الشيخ زويد . 
*


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

9 دقيقة احمد فؤاد نجم ‏@AhmedFouad_Negm
لف الدنيـا بحالها طـوف وشوف فيها بلاد بتموت فى المحشى وبــلاد تانـيـة  تـموت م الـخـوف لـكن مـش راح تلـقى ف دولـة جـابو رئيس فى الاصـل خروف


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

كشف   تقرير الطب  الشرعى لقتلى أحداث بورسعيد عن معلومات خطيرة تكشف أن من أطلق   على قتلى  بورسعيد كان موجود بمكان يبعد مسافة كبيرة عن الأحداث , حيث صرح   الدكتور  إحسان كميل جورجى كبير الأطباء الشرعيين، بأن المصلحة انتهت من   تشريح  جميع جثث ضحايا بورسعيد والسويس والإسماعيلية، وتم إعداد التقرير    النهائى. 
وأكد الدكتور عماد الدين الديب مدير إدارة التشريح أن جثث ضحايا  بورسعيد   وصلت إلى 33 ضحية بينهم جثه مجهولة، وتبين إصابة 32 شخصا بطلق نارى  من   بنادق آلية، وتركزت الإصابات فى مناطق الصدر والبطن والرأس ومعظمها فى    المواجهة أى أن الإطلاق كان من ناحية الأمام وعلى مسافة بعيدة. 
وأضاف أن بعض الإصابات كانت فى مستوى أفقى وبعضها كان من مكان مرتفع    قليلاً، ونفى إصابة أى ضحية بطلقات خرطوش، مشيرا إلي أن بعض الضحايا دخلت    الرصاصات فى أجسادهم وخرجت فى الحال وبالتالى لا يمكن تحديد نوع السلاح    الذى استخدم فى قتلهم مؤكدًا أن الحالة الـ 33 لقي مصرعه من آثار اختناق    بالغاز وجار عمل اللازم لبيان سبب الوفاة، وقد صرحت النيابة بدفن جميع    الجثامين. 
وأضاف الدكتور محمود محمد على نائب كبير الأطباء الشرعيين، أنه تولى  تشريح   8 جثث بمدينة السويس وجثة واحدة فى الإسماعيلية وتبين مقتل الضحايا  بنفس   الرصاص الذى قتل به ضحايا بورسعيد، موضحًا إصابة 7 أشخاص من الخلف   واثنين  من الأمام وتركزت الإصابات فى الصدر والبطن والفخد الأيسر والذراع   اليمنى.  

وأوضح كبير الأطباء الشرعيين أن ضابط الشرطة والمجندين الذين قتلوا فى  مدن   القناة لقوا مصرعهم بالرصاص، إلا أن الرصاصات لم تستقر فى أجسادهم.


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

Amr Hamzawy ‏@HamzawyAmr​
 وثيقة  الأزهر لنبذ العنف تؤكد على حرمة الدماء وتلزم الدولة والمؤسسات الأمنية  بحماية حقوق وحريإت المواطن وبعدم انتهاكها وتجرم عنف الأمن المفرط​​
​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*الاجتماع ناقش  استعدادات الجماعة لجمعة «الخلاص» التى دعت إليها قوى  المعارضة فى ميدان  التحرير، وموقف الجماعة حال زحف المتظاهرين من التحرير  إلى قصر الاتحادية،  حيث رجحت مصادر من داخل مكتب الإرشاد نزول الإخوان  المسلمين إلى  «الاتحادية» فى حالة توجه المتظاهرين إلى محيط القصر وتقاعس  قوات الأمن عن  القيام بدورها لحماية مرسى، مشيرة إلى أن الجماعة أعدت خطة  أمنية لتأمين  مقرات حزبها على مستوى الجمهورية، حيث أسندت الجماعة المهمة  إلى عدد من  الشباب للوجود بالمقرات لحمايتها، إلى جانب قوات الشرطة  الموجودة بالفعل  أمام المقر العام للجماعة بالمقطم والمقرات الرئيسية  للحزب.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 فبراير 2013)

*لاخبار بعد كده مش هتبقي مقتل 5 ولا اصابه 70

الاخبار هتبقي 
فاضل 500 مواطن علي قيد الحياه 
*​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

قام معتصمو الاتحادية صباح اليوم بوضع 6 مكبرات صوت أمام البوابة الرابعة وبثوا من خلالها العديد من الأناشيد والأغانى الثورية.

كما تم تعليق صورة كبيرة للزعيم جمال عبد الناصر وأخرى للزعيم السادات، ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات مناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

على جانب آخر عززت قوات الأمن من تواجدها حول قصر الاتحادية صباح اليوم  الجمعة، بالعديد من سيارات الأمن المركزى والسيارات المصفحة، حيث وضعت ثلاث  سيارات أمن مركزى ومصفحتان أمام البوابة 3 وستة سيارات أمام البوابة 5  واثنان أمام البوابة الثانية.

كما تمركز عدد من عساكر الأمن المركزى خلف الحواجز المرورية أمام كل بوابة من بوابات القص


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

قالت صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" الأمريكية، إن محاولة شباب الثورة،  أمس الخميس، أن ينظموا لقاء نادرا للقوى السياسية فى الوقت التى تتحارب فيه  النخب، ويزداد العنف فى الشارع، كان انتصارا فى حد ذاته.
 
وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن الاجتماع الذى ضم ممثلين للمعارضة العلمانية  الليبرالية واليسارية والإخوان المسلمين، فشل فى حل بعض القضايا الخلافية  فى البلاد، مثل الموقف من تشكيل حكومة وحدة وطنية، وتعديل الدستور، كما  يطالب بعض قادة المعارضة، كما أنها لم تكن هناك ضمانات بأن الدعوة الأساسية  للاجتماع المتعلقة بإنهاء العنف سيتم تطبيقها فى الشارع.
 
ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن اجتماع أمس شهد صورة لم تكن محتملة قبل أسبوع، وضمت  محمد البرادعى وعمرو موسى وحمدين صباحى مع سعد الكتاتنى رئيس حزب الحرية  والعدالة، وعلى الرغم من التصريحات القوية التى شهدها يوم أمس الخميس، إلا  أن الكثيرين يتشككون فى إذا كان أى من المشاركين يستطيعون التأثير لتغيير  الديناميكيات على أرض الواقع.
 
ونقلت الصحيفة عن سامر شحاتة أستاذ السياسة العربية فى جامعة جورج تاون  الأمريكية، قوله إنه يبدو أن الاحتجاج والعنف لا يستطيع أى أحد السيطرة  عليهما بشكل كامل، بما فى ذلك المعارضة، وأضاف أن الأمور حرجة بشكل ما أكثر  مما كانت عليه أيام الإطاحة بـ"مبارك". 
 
فهناك تساؤلات تتعلق بسلطة الدولة، والبعض لم يعد يقبل بشرعية المؤسسات السياسية بما فيها الرئاسة وليس فقط الرئيس.
 
 ويضيف "شحاتة" أن هناك عدة عوامل يمكن أن تحدد مدى قدرة محاولات الحوار  على سحب مصر من الحافة، فتلك المحاولات لإجراء الحوار قد تنجح لو أدرك  الإخوان ومرسى خطورة الوضع، وأدركوا بطريقة المصلحة الذاتية أنهم خسروا  كثيرا ممن أيدوهم فى السابق، بمن فيهم من صوتوا لـ"مرسى" اضطرارا، وهل  سيقدم "مرسى" و"الحرية والعدالة" تنازلات جادة بما فى ذلك إشراك المعارضة.
 
ومن ناحية أخرى، تقول "نيويورك تايمز" إنه على الرغم من روح التعاون  الجديدة، إلا أن هناك مؤشرات على أن الحكومة تواصل نهج نزع الشرعية عن  المعارضة، كما يقول "شحاتة" مع إعلان النائب العام عن اعتقال أعضاء جماعة  "البلاك بلوك" مؤخرا، مؤكدا أنهم يقومون بمخطط إسرائيلى بتدمير شركات النفط  ومؤسسات حيوية أخرى.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

بدأ المتظاهرون فى التوافد على ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى فعاليات ما أطلق عليه "جمعة الخلاص"، وذلك قبيل بدء صلاة الجمعة. 

وتمركز غالبية المتظاهرين أمام المنصة الوحيدة الموجودة بالميدان بالجهة  المقابلة لمجمع التحرير بالقرب من شارع محمد محمود والتى بدأت بالفعل فى  العمل لإذاعة خطبة الجمعة وبدء فعاليات تظاهرات اليوم. 

وطالب القائمون على المنصة المعتصمين بالميدان بتنظيف المنطقة الكائنة أسفل  المنصة من مياه الأمطار والأتربة وفرش الأغطية البلاستيكية استعدادا لبدء  الصلاة


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة، القبض 9 من المتظاهرين  والمتهمين بإثارة الشغب والتعدى على القوات فى ميدان سيمون بوليفار، وتم  اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية تجاههم وجار إحالتهم للنيابات المختصة  لتولى التحقيق


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

قام عدد من أعضاء رابطة ألتراس أهلاوى فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم  الجمعة، بوضع رسوم جرافيتى لشهداء مجزرة بورسعيد، وذلك على حوائط النادى  الأهلى بمنطقة الجزيرة بالزمالك.

كما كتبوا شعار المجد لـ"74 شهيدا"، يأتى هذا قبل ساعات من جمعة الخلاص التى دعا إليها عدد من القوى الثورية والحركات السياسية.


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

*تسببت الأمطار والسيول الغزيره في سيناء الي هدم الانفاق وحماس تحذر أعضاءها من استخدامها خشية ان تتهدم عليهم 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

خالد صلاح : تم القبض على مراسل اليوم السابع وإتهامه بإنتماؤه للبلاك بلوك


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

وصلت مسيرة رابعة العدوية صلاح سالم وتقترب من قصر الاتحادية هاتفة: احلق دقنك بين عارك .. تلقي وشك وش مبارك


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

بوابة الأهرام 
تجمع بضعة آلاف من كوادر وأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين منذ ساعات في مسجد الرحمن الرحيم القريب من قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي، شرق القاهرة. 

وقالت وكالة لأناضول: إن الجماعة طلبت من عناصرها في المحافظات القريبة من المسجد التجمع فيه وقضاء اليوم؛ تحسبًا لأي طارئ يستدعي التدخل.


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

شهدت مسيرة مسجد مصطفى محمود، وقوع اشتباكات بين عدد من المشاركين فيها، وبعض المارة المؤيدين للرئيس مرسي، وذلك بسبب رفضهم لهتاف ردده المتظاهرون"الشعب يريد إسقاط الرئيس"، وعلّق أحدهم "مرسي ده سيدكم وجه بصندوق شرعي"

*سؤال: ألم يأتى مبارك  بصندوق شرعى مثل صندق سيدهم ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

الموجز | خطيب مسجد الفاروق بحضور مرسي ونجليه: *دم المسلم *من أكبر الكبائر وقصاص الدنيا أهون من قصاص الآخرة

*دم غير المسلم اخباره ايه ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

العشرات من المتظاهرين يغلقون شارع الميرغني بمحيط قصر الاتحادية


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

المتظاهرين: قالو حريه وقالو عداله ..... راحو جابولنا رئيس زباله


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

وفاة عضو التيار الشعبى المصرى محمد الجندى بمستشفى الهلال جراء التعذيب الذى تعرض له من ميليشيات مرسى وجماعته.


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

اشتباكات وطلقات نارية أمام مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بالفيوم


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

مسيرة لآلاف المتظاهرين تصل ميدان روكسى فى طريقها إلى الاتحادية


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

الإخوان:لن ننزل للاتحادية وتجمعنا أمام المساجد لمتابعة أمور داخلية


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

منصة معتصمى الاتحادية تعلن إسقاط شرعية الرئيس مرسى


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

وصلت الآن إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية مسيرة حاشدة من مسجد النور بالعباسية تضم المئات من مختلف القوى الثورية والشعبية من بينها الجبهة الديمقراطية من حركة 6 أبريل، وحركة الاشتراكيون الثوريون والحزب الناصري، بالإضافة إلى بعض عناصر"بلاك بلوك" المميزين بأقنعتهم وملابسهم السوداء ومكتوب عليها هذه المرة "القصاص".


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

شبكة نبض الاخوان: *الأمطار الإلهيه *حلت محل الأمن المركزي في منع المتظاهرين ...لسنا بحاجه لأمن البشر ما دام لدينا امن الله !!!

*قبل كده كانت نقمة لسقوطها فى اعياد النصارى ... واصبحت الآن إلهية فى ايقاف المظاهرات .... 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

متظاهرو بورسعيد يرفعون علما مغايرا لعلم مصر 



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

الأمن المركزى يطلق خرطوش على المتظاهرين بكورنيش النيل وإصابة شخصين


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

ملثمون يلقون مولوتوف على قوات الأمن أمام السفارة البريطانية


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

زيادة ملحوظة في اعداد المتظاهرين عند الاتحادية بعد وصول بعض المسيرات والهتاف اررررررحل


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

ألتراس أهلاوى يصل للاتحادية ويشعل الشماريخ


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

"البلاك بلوك" يتوجهون لأماكن الاشتباكات على طريق كورنيش النيل


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

مسيرة "النور" تصل الاتحادية فى جمعة الخلاص


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

منصة التحرير للنائب العام: كلنا بلاك بلوك


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

مسيرة "رابعة" تصل الاتحادية وتهتف: يا سكان المنطقة دى الثوار مش بلطجية


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

مسيرة روكسى تصل "الاتحادية" ضمن فعاليات جمعة الخلاص


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

القبض علي اثنين ينتميان للبلاك بلوك بتهمة قطع الطريق على كوبري أكتوبر


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

منشورات باسم «الحزب الناصري الموحد» في التحرير تطالب بتسليم السلطة للجيش


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

قوات الجيش تنتشر بكثافة بطول المجرى الملاحي لقناة السويس لتأمينه خلال تظاهرات جمعة الخلاص


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

تواجد امني مكثف الان اما قصر الاتحاديه بعد وصول مسيره رابعه العدويه


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

انتقد الشيخ محمد عبدالله نصر فى خطبة الجمعة بميدان التحرير الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الاخوان المسلمين بشدة ، قائلا ان نظام الرئيس محمد مرسى لم يبدأ حتى الان فى بناء الدولة التى طالما حلم بها الثوار عقب ثورتهم البيضاء فى 25 يناير.


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

بورسعيد تعلن الأستقلال

[YOUTUBE]R-gGtUfXARM[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

مسيرة "ألف مسكن" تصل "الاتحادية" وتهتف: "أنقذوا مصر من الإخوان"


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

وصول مسيرة بقيادة أحمد سعيد والبرعى وحرب للاتحادية


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

المتظاهرون يعاودون رسم الجرافيتى للمرة الثالثة على جدران "الاتحادية"


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

مشادات بين أمن الاتحادية ومسيرة رابعة بسبب اللافتات المناهضة للداخلية


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

اقتحام حزب الحرية والعدالة بالفيوم واتلاف محتوياته


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

الهتاف الآن من بورسعيد : شالوا طيار وجابولنا حمار


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

تجددت الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين مساء اليوم الجمعة،  أمام شارع لاظلوغلى والقريب من السفارة البريطانية، وذلك عقب توقفها لدقائق  بعد نجاح مبادرة العشرات من شباب المتظاهرين لوقف الاشتباكات.

كان العشرات من شباب المتظاهرين، قد نظموا مسيرة للمتظاهرين حتى تمركز قوات  الأمن أمام شارع لاظلوغلى، وطالبوا قوات الأمن بوقف إطلاق القنابل وأعيرة  الخرطوش، وبالفعل نجح الشباب فى وقف الاشتباكات لدقائق، خاصة بعدما رفعت  قوات الأمن المركزى أعلام مصر ووعدت المتظاهرين بوقف الاشتباكات، قبل أن  يعاود عدد من المتظاهرين رشق الحجارة على قوات الأمن، والتى بادلتهم بإلقاء  الحجارة وطلقات الخرطوش لإجبارهم على التراجع.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل 3 متهمين بالانتماء للبلاك بلوك تم ضبطهم أمام دار القضاء*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

قررت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا برئاسة المستشار هشام القرموطى المحامى العام  الأول للنيابة، إيداع الشاب المتهم بالانتماء للبلاك بلوك وتنفيذ مخطط  إسرائيلى بمستشفى الأمراض العقلية لمدة 15 يوما لبيان حالته النفسية  والعقلية، وأثبتت التحقيقات أن المتهم لا ينتمى إلى جماعة البلاك بلوك أو  غيرها من الأحزاب أو الحركات أو المجموعات. 

وتبين من التحقيقات التى تجريها نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، أن حالة المتهم  النفسية تستدعى إيداعه بمستشفى الأمراض العقلية والنفسية لبيان حالته  النفسية والعقلية وتأثيرها على سلوكه، وما نسب إليه من اتهامات والأقوال  التى أدلى بها فى التحقيقات.

كانت النيابة العامة، قد أعلنت أنها تجرى تحقيقات موسعة فى شأن ضبط أحد  المتهمين بالانتماء لتنظيم "بلاك بلوك" داخل أحد العقارات المطلة على ميدان  التحرير، وبحوزته "مخطط إسرائيلى يستهدف شركات البترول والمواقع الحيوية،  وخريطة بهذه الأماكن، وإرشادات بإشعال النيران فى بعض الأماكن"، وذلك بحسب  ما ذكره بيان للنيابة العامة.

وتباشر نيابة أمن الدولة العليا بإشراف المستشار هشام القرموطى المحامى  العام الأول للنيابة، تحقيقاتها مع المتهم واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية  حياله، ويواجه المتهم عددا من التهم فى مقدمتها الانضمام لجماعة غير مشروعة  والتخريب والإتلاف العمدى للممتلكات العامة والخاصة.

وذكرت النيابة العامة، أن هذا الشخص اعترف بأنه عضو بمجموعة "بلاك بلوك"،  وأن له كود سرى، مشيرة إلى أنه جرى ضبط المتهم داخل العقار السكنى بمعرفة  حارس العقار، أثناء محاولة المتهم للدخول إلى إحدى الشقق الشاغرة، لافتة  إلى أنه كان يرتدى الملابس المميزة لعناصر الـ"بلاك بلوك" وأنه تم تسليمه  على الفور إلى الشرطة.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

نفى مسئول مركز الإعلام الأمني بوزارة  الداخلية  ما تردد بشأن  قيام قوات الأمن بإطلاق أعيرة خرطوش تجاه بعض  المتجمعين  الذين يقومون  حاليا برشق قوات الأمن بمنطقة كورنيش النيل  بالحجارة.

وأكد مسئول مركز الإعلام الأمني في بيان صادر عن وزارة الداخلية  مساء   اليوم الجمعة أن الأجهزة الأمنية تبذل كافة جهودها للحفاظ على أمن  وسلامة   المواطنين المشاركين في التظاهرات التي دعت اليها بعض القوى  السياسية   والثورية اليوم، بعدد من الميادين والشوارع بمختلف محافظات  الجمهورية،   واتسمت فعالياتها بالسلمية بعد أن حرص القائمون عليها  والمشاركون فيها على   التعبير السلمي عن آرائهم ومطالبهم وهو ما انعكس  إيجابيا على الحالة   الأمنية.

كما شدد على أن الأجهزة الأمنية تبذل كذلك قصارى جهدها لحماية المنشآت   العامة والحيوية معربا عن أمله في تكاتف الجميع مع قوات الشرطة ومساندتها   خلال أداء واجبها.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرات حاشدة في بورسعيد تطالب بإسقاط النظام..*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

قام عدد من المتظاهرين بإزالة الاسلاك الشائكة امام بوابة "4" بقصر الاتحادية فيما تراجعت قوات الامن المركزي الي البوابة.

و ردد بعض المتظاهرين هتافات منها "هندخل هندخل"و" سلمية سلمية" و" ارحل  ارحل".كما انضم الي المتظاهرين الإعلامي يوسف الحسني والناشط السياسي احمد  دومة.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*
قام أحد المتظاهريين بقصر الاتحادية بأقتحام سور القصر وذلك من الجهة  المخالفة للأمن ، وقد قام بمنعه المتظاهريين من ذلك ، لعدم التدخل في  اشتباكات مع قوات الأمن ، كما دعي الجميع بأنها مظاهرة سلمية ضد قرارات  مرسي وليس مع الأمن ، ولا توجد نيّة للمتواجدين عن حدوث اشتباكات .

من الجدير بالذكر أن هناك متظاهر أخر اقتحم "السلك الشائك" الفاصل بين  الأمن وبين المتظاهريين ، ولكن تمت السيطرة على الموقف دون حدوث اشتباكات.​









*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*تجمع الاخوان المسلمين بمسجد الرحمن الرحيم في انتظار التوجه لقصر الاتحادية​
البديل​​*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*انباء تجدد الاشتباكات بين الامن المركزي و المتظاهرين بكفر الشيخ الان*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*
 	توافد العشرات من شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين،الجمعة، إلى المقر الرئيسي   للجماعة في المقطم مشكلين دوريات حراسة في مجموعات داخل وخارج المقر  ولجان  أمنية في الشوارع الجانبية المحيطة به، بالتزامن مع «جمعة الخلاص»،  التي  تشهد مظاهرات معارضة للرئيس محمد مرسي والإخوان المسلمين».  	وشهد  المقر غياب قوات الشرطة ومدرعاتها التي كانت تحيط بالمقر خلال  الأسبوع  المنصرم، لحمايته من أي اعتداءات، واكتفت بتواجد ضابط برتبة لواء  و3 أمناء  شرطة وسيارة إطفاء.  	وقال مجدي مبروك، أحد شباب الجماعة المتواجدين حول  المقر، إنهم حضروا  لتأمين المقر والتصدي لأي اعتداءات، مضيفا «نحن لا نقوم  بدور الشرطة، ولكن  نفعل ما نستطيعه لحماية مقر الجماعة»، موضحا أن وجودهم  بناء على تكليف من  مكتب الإرشاد لشباب الجماعة بحماية المقر، مشددا على  أنهم تطوعوا لهذه  المهمة قبل تكليف الإرشاد».  	وأكد خالد جمال، أحد شباب  الإخوان، أن عددا من أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد، رفض  الإفصاح عن أسمائهم، صلوا  معهم الجمعة وتواجدوا معهم في المقر، وقاموا  بتوزيعهم على أماكن الحماية.   	من جانبه، قال المهندس جهاد الحداد، المتحدث الرسمي باسم جماعة الإخوان،   «إن وجود الشرطة أو غيابها يعتمد على درجة الخطر»، مشيرا إلى أن وزارة   الداخلية هي التي تحدد الحالة الأمنية والوضع الميداني، ورفض الحداد تحميل   وزارة الداخلية أي تقصير أو إهمال، مؤكدا أن العملية تقدر حسب حسابات   الشرطة على مدى خطورة الوضع الأمني أمام مقر الجماعة أثناء تظاهرات «جمعة   الخلاص»، معتبرا أن هناك أماكن أخرى تحتاج إلى تواجد أمني للحماية مثل   المؤسسات العامة والخاصة.  	وحول التواجد المكثف لشباب الإخوان بالمقر، قال  الحداد إنه أمر طبيعي في  المقر الرئيسي وفي المقار الفرعية، خاصة أن تلك  المقار تعمل لمدة 24 ساعة،  ويوم الجمعة لدى الإخوان به فعاليات كثيرة منها  حملة «معا نبني مصر».  	وحول التظاهرات المناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  قال الحداد لابد أن  نحترم حرية الرأي والتعبير، و«الإخوان المسلمين» ليس  لهم أي منصب رسمي في  الدولة، ومن لديه أدلة تدين الجماعة عليه فورا أن  يقدمها إلى القضاء لإثبات  صحتها».  	من جهة أخرى، أوضح الحداد أن الجماعة  لم تحدد موقفها أو تقوم بدراسة جميع  المبادرات التي تم طرحها لحل الأزمة  الحالية، نافيا أن تكون الجماعة قد  وصلت إلى نتائج بشأن تلك المبادرات.
*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

شكل العشرات من شباب المتظاهرين مساء اليوم الجمعة، جدارا بشريا للفصل بين  قوات المركزى والمئات من المتظاهرين بطريق كورنيش النيل، فيما تراجعت قوات  الأمن أمام شارع لاظوغلى للقرب من السفارة البريطانية.

وهتف المئات من المتظاهرين العديد من الهتافات المناهضة للرئيس محمد مرسى  والمطالبة برحيله كما هتفوا ضد وزارة الداخلية مطالبين بالقصاص للشهداء.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

قام مجموعة من شباب الثوار بالفيوم عقب انتهاء مظاهرات جمعة الخلاص اليوم،  التى انطلقت بشوارع المحافظة، بالدخول إلى مقر المجلس الشعبى للمحافظة  وأعلنوه مقرا رسميا لثوار الفيوم وأشار الشباب إلى أنهم سيصدرون بيانهم  الأول بعد قليل.

كانت محافظة الفيوم قد شهدت اليوم، مظاهرات للمئات من الثوار وشارك فيها  ممثلو القوى الوطنية والأحزاب السياسية ونددوا خلالها بسياسة الرئيس محمد  مرسى وهتفوا مطالبين بإسقاط النظام، وعقب انتهاء المظاهرات دخل مجموعة من  الشباب واعتصموا داخل مقر المجلس المحلى للمحافظة وأعلنوه مقرا للثوار  بالفيوم.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

بدأ أكثر من 600 متظاهر من المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى الاحتشاد  الآن أمام مسجد الرحمن الرحيم بصلاح سالم، وذلك تحسباً لتصاعد الأحداث أمام  قصر الاتحادية، حيث يتوافد عليه المتظاهرون للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

* عن بيدج : احنا المصرين اتخنقنا من التحرير- فليسقط التحرير وتحيا مصر
 ابن مرسي اللي لسه متخرج من الثانويه العامه النهارده خطوبته علي بنت قنديل اللي عندها 15 سنه .. وعاملين الخطوبه في طابا :-D

علشان كده الهانم سافرت طابا مع شويه من زوجات الاخوان 
وطبعا على حساب الشعب المطحون 
تحيا مصر ويسقط مرسى والاخوان 

*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

وقعت مناوشات خفيفة، سمع خلالها دوي  إطلاق النار أمام مقر  أمانة حزب الحرية والعدالة الذي يقع بميدان المسلة  بمدينة الفيوم ، أثناء  مسيرة العشرات من أعضاء القوى السياسية، اليوم  الجمعة.   بدأت المناوشات  عندما قام بعض المشاركين في المسيرة بإلقاء  الطوب على لافتة حزب الحرية  والعدالة بشارع جمال عبد الناصر ، وحاول البعض  نزع اللافتة ، وردا على ذلك  قام أشخاص يتواجدون أمام مقر الحزب بإلقاء  الطوب على المشاركين في المسيرة ،  مما أدى إلى تبادل إلقاء الطوب  وسمع  دوي إطلاق نار لم يتم تحديد مصدره.    وتدخلت رموز القوى السياسية المشاركة  في التظاهرة ، وطالبوا الشباب  باستكمال مسيرتهم وعدم الاشتباك مع أي طرف،   ولم تقع إصابات .


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*
 		أطلق عدد من المتظاهرين قنابل مولوتوف على حديقة القصر الجمهورى بمقر الاتحادية.


 		فيما شكل متظاهرون كردون أمنى أمام بوابة القصر المقابلة لنادى هليوبليس لمنع أى شخص يحاول إثارة الشغب أو إلقاء المولوتوف.*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

تحاول قوات الحرس الجمهورى المتواجدة داخل قصر الاتحادية ناحية بوابة 4  إطفاء المولوتوف الذى يلقيه متطاهرون وأعضاء بلاك بلوك داخل قصر الاتحادية  بخراطيم المياه


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

انطلق مئات المتظاهرين المتواجدين بميدان التحرير فى مسيرة متجهة لشارع  كورنيش النيل، والذى يشهد اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات اﻷمن.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات: "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، "مش هنمشى هو يمشى"، "ارحل ارحل"، "سلمية سلمية".


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

دعت المنصة الرئيسية لميدان التحرير لتنظيم مسيرات من داخل الميدان تتجه لمقر مجلس الشورى لمحاصرته.

كما أكدت المنصة ضرورة حصار مجلس الشورى حتى يسقط الرئيس مرسى، حيث تتمثل  قوته فى مجلس الشورى، وليس قصر الاتحادية، مطالبة ببقاء عدد من المتظاهرين  بميدان التحرير لتأمينه.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

تعالت أدخنة كثيفة من داخل أسوار قصر الاتحادية نتيجة إلقاء عدد من المتظاهرين قنابل المولوتوف على القصر .

ومن جانبها أطلقت قوات الحرس الجمهوري مساء اليوم الجمعة، أعيرة نارية  وخرطوش في الهواء ورش المتظاهرين بالمياه وفيما رد المتظاهرون بإلقاء  الحجارة وزجاجات مولوتوف إلي داخل القصر .


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*بدأت مجموعات من شباب جماعة الاخوان  المسلمين في التوجه الي محيط قصر  الاتحادية لحمايته بعد الاشتباكات  العنيفة التي اندلعت بين الشرطة  والمتظاهرين.   	وبدأت قوات الأمن في  الانسحاب تدريجياً بعد إلقاء كرات نار ومولوتوف على  القصر الجمهوري*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

وصلت 5 مدرعات أمن مركزي، مساء الجمعة،  إلى محيط قصر  الاتحادية، وذلك بعد وقوع اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأمن، وعدد من  المتظاهرين  المشاركين في «جمعة الخلاص»، والذين ألقوا زجاجات «مولوتوف»،  وألعاب نارية،  داخل القصر، مما أدى إلى اشتعال النار في البوابة رقم 4،  وقامت قوات الحرس  الجمهوري بالرد بتوجيه خراطيم المياه، وقنابل الغاز  المسيل للدموع تجاه  المتظاهرين. وتحاول قوات الحرس الجمهوري إطفاء الحريق،  فيما انسحبت جميع  قوات الأمن المركزي إلى داخل القصر مع بدء وقوع  الاشتباكات. ويواصل آلاف  المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسي تظاهرهم  أمام قصر «الاتحادية» تحت  شعار «جمعة الخلاص» للمطالبة بتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ  وطني، وإسقاط الدستور الذي  تم إقراره في استفتاء شعبي، في شهر ديسمبر  الماضي، وتقنين وضع جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

أطلقت قوات الحرس الجمهورى مساء اليوم، الجمعة، وابلا من قنابل الغاز  المسيل على المتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام قصر الاتحادية، لإجبارهم على  التراجع من أمام بوابة 4 للقصر.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

وصلت كورنيش النيل مساء اليوم الجمعة، مسيرة تضم المئات من المتظاهرين  قادمة من ميدان التحرير رافعين أعلام مصر ومرددين هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط  النظام" و"ارحل ارحل".

واستقبلها المتواجدون بشارع كورنيش النيل المسيرة بهتاف: "أهلا أهلا  بالثوار "مرحب مرحب بالثوار" وردوا جميعا على دقات الطبول العديد من  الهتافات المناهضة.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*صور بعض اتحاد المنظمات القبطية فى اوروبا مع اعضاء البرلمان الاوروبى فى بروكسل بعد انتهاء الجلسة

*
*بيان من اتحاد المنظمات القبطية فى اوربا لتوضيح نتائج
الجلسة الهامة مع اعضاء الاتحاد الاوربى بيروكسل
التى عقدت يوم 30/1/2013*​*إنطلاقا من مبادئنا الوطنية وإستمراراً    لوعدنا باتخاذ خطوات على الصعيد الدولي وقوفاً مع الثورة والثوار والتي    بدأت في التنسيق مع منظمات حقوق الإنسان الدولية داخل ألمانيا وكانت هذه    الخطوات داخل ألمانيا وقد أُعلِنتْ في بيانِ سابق وهي:
1- عدد من المظاهرات الإحتجاجية.
2-  مشاركة رئيس الأتحاد في فاعليات مؤتمر دوسلدورف يوم   29 يناير 2013 ضد  زيارة (الرئيس) مرسي ونظام حكم الأخوان ودعماً   لليبراليين في مصر.
3-  إرسال الآف الإيميلات الإحتجاجية للمستشارة ميركل   وعدد من المسئوليين  باوربا بوجوب احترام حقوق الإنسان في مصر على أرض   الواقع وعدم الاكفاء  بالوعود التى لا  تُنفذ.
تم  يوم الاربعاء الموافق 30 يناير2013 في خطوة على   الصعيد الدولي الأوروبي  ووقوفاً أيضاً بجانب الثورة والثوار تم عقد جلسة   استماع ومناقشات داخل  البرلمان الأوروبي في بروكسل أستمرت اكثر من ثلاثة   ساعات مع أعضاء رفيعي  المستوى في البرلمان الأوروبي ومشاركة عددا من اعضاء   البرلمان الاوربي  برئاسة رئيس لجنة الشؤون الخارجية للبرلمان الأوروبي   السيد (إيلمر بروك)  ووفد من أعضاء أتحاد المنظمات القبطية في أوروبا من:   سويسرا، وألمانيا،  وانجلترا، وهولندا، والنمسا,فرنسا.
وقد  طُرحت في الجلسة جميع الممارسات التي يقوم بها نظام   الحكم الإستبدادي الآن  ضد الشعب المصري وحقوق الإنسان وضد المواثيق   والمعاهدات الدولية وكذلك ضد  حرية الرأي والصحافة والإعلام ونشطاء حقوق   الإنسان . 
تم  توضيح صورة ما يتم الآن من مظاهرات إحتجاجية وأنها   مطالب شعبية وثورية  لرفع الظلم والإستبداد، وللمطالبة بالحقوق والحريات،   وتصحيح صورة الثورة  والثوار.. وليس كما يروج لها الإعلام الأخواني على   أنها مظاهرات إرهابية  وأن من يقوم بها إرهابيون.
وللمصداقية  التي اكتسبها الأتحاد المنظمات القبطية فى   اوربا  لدى البرلمان الأوروبي  من خلال العديد من اللقاءات وجلسات الإستماع   التي تمت قبل ذلك ... فقد تم  تسجيل وتدوين عدة توصيات للعمل بها ومن   أهمها:

ربط التعاون الأوروبي مع مصر بمدى التقدم في مجال حقوق الإنسان على أرض الواقع وليست بوعود لا تنفذ.
تقييم  مصر دوريا من خلال لقاءات مع اعضاء الاتحاد   المنظمات القبطية باروبا لنقل  صورة صحيحة عن اوضاع حقوق الانسان فى مصر   بناءا على طلب اعضاء البرلمان  الاوربي .
ملحوظة هامة :
(عُقدت  هذه   الجلسة قبل إنعقاد جلسة رؤساء وزارات الخارجية لدول الاتحاد الأوروبي  في   نفس المبنى وبعدد من الأعضاء المشاركين في الجلسة من البرلمانيين    الأوروبيين).
رئيس الاتحاد: مدحت قلادة​نائب الرئيس: إبراهيم حبيب
المنسق العام: مجدي يوسف

أسماء المشاركون 
أ. مدحت قلادة سويسرا 
د.أبراهيم حبيب أ. ديفيد رؤوف المملكة المتحدة 
أ . بهاء رمزي أ. جون سيدراك هولندا
أ. حسني بباوي النمسا 
أ .مجدي يوسف المانيا الأتحادية ​شارك    د . وجدي ثابت أستاذ القانون الدستورى بجامعة لاروشل بفرنسا والاستاذ  عبد   العزيز عبد العزيز الخبير فى لجنة حقوق الانسان  بمذكرة قانونيةبشان عيوب الدستور المصري أودعت ضمن المستندات المقدمة في مضبطة الجلسة .*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

أكدت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى أنها ليست لها أى صلة مطلقاً بأعمال الشغب والعنف  التى اندلعت فجأة أمام قصر الاتحادية بمصر الجديدة قبل قليل. 

ونوهت فى هذا الصدد إلى أن المظاهرات التى انطلقت بعد صلاة الجمعة اليوم من  مسجدى النور ورابعة العدوية فى اتجاه قصر الاتحادية التزمت الطابع السلمى،  ولم تتورط فى أى أعمال شغب على مدى ساعات طويلة أثناء سيرها، أو لدى وقوف  المتظاهرين على بعد خطوات قليلة من بوابات القصر.


وطالبت جبهة الإنقاذ فى بيان أصدرته اليوم أجهزة الأمن المحيطة بالقصر  بالكشف عن المسئولين الحقيقيين عن اندلاع أعمال العنف بشكل مفاجئ. 

كما تطالبها بالتزام أقصى درجات ضبط النفس والتزام قواعد الاشتباك المنصوص  عليها فى القانون حماية لأرواح المتظاهرين وتجنبا لسقوط المزيد من الضحايا.

وأعلنت الجبهة فى هذا الصدد تمسكها بما ورد فى بياناتها العديدة السابقة من  إدانة صريحة وواضحة لأعمال العنف والاعتداء على المنشآت العامة والخاصة  والالتزام بالطابع السلمى للمظاهرات.

وأكدت الجبهة فى نفس الوقت أن الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  التى ينتمى لها يتحملون مسئولية حالة الاحتقان والتوتر التى تسود المجتمع  المصرى على مدى الشهرين الماضيين، بسبب إصرار الرئيس وجماعته على تجاهل  المطالب المشروعة لغالبية المواطنين المصريين والمتمثلة فى تشكيل حكومة  إنقاذ وطنى، وتشكيل لجنة لتعديل مواد الدستور الذى كتبه الإخوان وحلفاؤهم  بمفردهم، وإقالة النائب العام، وتشكيل لجنة لتقصى الحقائق فى أحداث العنف  التى بدأت منذ الخامس والعشرين من يناير فى مدن القناة ومختلف المدن  المصرية، وتقنين وضع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التى تعمل فى مصر من دون سند  من القانون أو الشرعية.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

ساءل الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، القيادى بحزب  الحرية والعدالة، قائلا: "ما رأى السادة رموز جبهة الإنقاذ فيما يحدث الآن  من اشتباكات بمحيط الاتحادية، خاصة أن بعض رموز الجبهة هم من أعلنوا مساء  أمس، الزحف على الاتحادية تحت عنوان جمعة الخلاص، بعد أن وقعوا صباح أمس  وثيقة نبذ العنف وتعهدوا فيها برفع الغطاء السياسى عن كل أشكال العنف".

 جاء ذلك عبر تدوينه للبلتاجى على صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك".


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

سعف عدد من المتظاهرين أحد جنود الأمن المركزى بعد إصابته باختناق جراء  الغاز المسيل للدموع أمام بوابة 3 بقصر الاتحادية، ويتناقش عدد من  المتظاهرين الآن مع عدد من جنود الأمن، وفرضت القوات كردونا أمنيا بطول سور  القصر.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول أن اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، يتواجد حاليا  بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، ويتفقد الحالة الأمنية فى محيط القصر، وتفقد قوات  الأمن المكلفة بتأمين المنشآت والممتلكات بالمنطقة.

وأشار المصدر إلى أن وزير الداخلية عمل خلال زيارته على حث القوات على ضبط  النفس لأقصى درجة خلال التعامل مع المتظاهرين، والتصدى لأى محاولات للتعدى  على المنشآت والممتلكات العامة وضبط مثيرى الشغب ممن يندسون وسط المتظاهرين  لإثارة الشغب.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

ترددت شائعات بين المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية تفيد بتحرك شباب الإخوان  المتواجدين أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر فى طريقهم للوصول إليهم  أمام القصر للاشتباك معهم، مما تسبب فى حالة من الارتباك بين صفوف  المتظاهرين.

ومن جهته كثف الأمن إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسلية للدموع، حيث سيطرت  سحب الغاز وغطت  سماء  الاتحادية بسبب الدخان الكثيف.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

أكد د.محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن عدد المصابين فى  الاشتباكات الدائرة أمام قصر الاتحادية بلغ 12 مصابا، جميعها إصابات  بالاختناق بسبب الغاز المسيل للدموع، تم نقل 3 منهم إلى مستشفيات هليوبوليس  ومنشية البكرى.

وأوضح سلطان لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه تم الدفع بـ20 سيارة إسعاف إضافية لمحيط القصر، ليصل إجمالى عدد سيارات الإسعاف إلى 30 سيارة.

وفيما يتعلق بميدان التحرير، فتم تسجيل وقوع 5 مصابين، وذلك فى المناوشات  التى وقعت اليوم بمحيط كوبرى قصر النيل، وتم نقلهم لمستشفيات المنيرة وقصر  العينى، وإصاباتهم بسيطة.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

أعلن المشاركون في المظاهرات الاحتجاجية  التي  انطلقت  بالإسكندرية عقب صلاة جمعة اليوم عن استكمالهم لمسيرة بطريق  مبني  اتحاد  الإذاعة والتلفزيون بالمحافظة بمنطقة باكوس.

وبدأت المئات في التحرك بطريق أبي قير الرئيسي باتجاه مبني الإذاعة    والتلفزيون، بعد أن سبق عدة إعلانات سابقة خلال الأسابيع الماضية بتحركات    إلي الاحتجاج بهذا
المحيط لم ينفذ من قبل، بينما اتخذت قوات الأمن المركزي تدابيرا أمنية لتأمين المنشأة.

وكانت المسيرات انطلقت من ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم وصولا إلي المقر    المؤقت لديوان عام المحافظة  بالمجلس المحلي  ثم قطع طريق "قناة السويس"     مدخل الإسكندرية (الزراعي، والصحراوي)، أعقبها الوصول إلي منطقة سيدي  جابر؛   حيث تم قطع طريق السكك الحديدية.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*
 أفادت قناة   "الحياة"، باشتعال النيران في أحد أعمدة الترام أمام قصر الاتحادية، إثر   اشتباكات المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، أثناء فاعليات "جمعة الخلاص".

*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

محيط – وكالات: قال  محمد يوسف المتحدث باسم  حركة 6  إبريل “الجبهة الديمقراطية” إن أعضاء  الحركة قرروا الانسحاب من محيط  قصر  الاتحادية بعد الاشتباكات التي دارت  بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين منذ  ما  يقرب من ساعة.

وكانت اشتباكات قد نشبت بين  متظاهرين وقوات الأمن عقب   إلقاء محتجون لزجاجات المولوتوف صوب قصر  الاتحادية ما أدى إلى حريق   الأشجار الموجودة بجانب سور القصر .


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*بيان الرئاسة: هذه المسيرات بدات تخرج عن نطاق السلمية بإلقاء العبوات الحارقة والشماريخ وتحاول إقتحام بوابات القصر وتسلق أسواره​    تويتر  *


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*جبهة   الإنقاذ الوطني: لا صلة لنا بالعنف أمام الإتحادية ومرسي وجماعته سبب   الإحتقان ونطالب الأمن بالكشف عن المسئولين عن إندلاع العنف بشكل مفاجئ

والرئيس وجماعته يصرون على تجاهل المطالب المشروعة*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

اتهمت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان  التحرير،  جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين بإلقاء المولوتوف على قصر الاتحادية،  وإشعال  الموقف بين الثوار  وقوات الأمن.

 وقالت أن هناك عناصر من التيار  الإسلامي بشكل عام وجماعة   الإخوان بشكل خاص تنوى التوجه إلى قصر الاتحادية  لمواجهة المتظاهرين،   والاشتباك معهم.

 وفي الأثناء تقوم قوات الأمن بإحراق خيام المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية، وفض اعتصامهم وتظاهراتهم.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*قطع المتظاهرون بمحيط قصر الاتحادية شارع الخليفة المأمون، ما أدى إلى حدوث شلل مروري تام في الشارع، وتكدس للسيارات.
وأغلق أصحاب   المحلات أبوابها بشوارع الخليفة المأمون وإبراهيم اللقاني ودمشق، والشوارع   المحيطة بالقصر، تحسبا لامتداد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والشرطة إلى   الشوارع الجانبية، فيما انتشرت سيارات الإسعاف على الشوارع الرئيسية وهتف   المتظاهرون "باطل باطل" و"يسقط حكم المرشد" و"دستوركم باطل".

*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

نظم متظاهرو الاتحادية صفوفهم مرة أخرى بمدخل شارع الميرغنى، وتوجهوا مرة أخرى نحو قوات الأمن المركزى المتمركزة فى محيط القصر.

وكثفت قوات الأمن بمحيط قصر الاتحادية من إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع على المتظاهرين بشارع الميرغنى.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

قال أحد شهود العيان من متظاهري  الاتحادية لـ«التحرير»،  أنه سقط أحد المتظاهرين بطلق ناري حي بالراس وهو  بين الحياة والموت. وتم  استدعاء سيارة الاسعاف لنقلة وذلك امام قصر  الاتحادية في ظل الاشتباكات  المفعمة بالعنف والقلق بين قوات الامن  والمتظاهرين


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

قوات الإمن يقومون بسحل متظاهر أمام قصر الإتحادية يقومون بالإعتداء عليه بالضرب وبالإرجل


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

وفاة محمد حسين, 19 سنة, بطلق ناري فى محيط قصر الإتحادية كأول حالة وفاة تعلن بشكل رسمي اليوم . الوفاة بطلق نارى فى الرأس, كتصريح مدير مستشفي هليوبليس.


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

المتحدث العسكرى: الجيش الثانى تصدى لاقتحام مديرية أمن بورسعيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

أخلاقيات الأمن المصرى ..... ولا تعليق

[YOUTUBE]OqOeFn0whJw[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

أصدر المستشار طلعت إبراهيم النائب العام  تعليمات فورية  بإرسال رئيس نيابة  إلى مستشفى رمسيس للتحقيق فى حادث  إصابة الناشط محمد  الجندى الذى يوجد  بالعناية المركزة، إثر احتجازه فى  معسكر للأمن المركزى  حسب رواية والدته  التى صرحت بها فى برنامج الإعلامى  محمود سعد بقناة  النهار.
 	وأكد المستشار حسن ياسين أن النائب العام بمجرد علمه أمر   على الفور بإرسال  رئيس نيابة الى المستشفى الموجود به الناشط، وأكد أن   التحقيقات ستبدأ على  الفور وستتم محاسبة المتسبب، مهما كان موقعه.


----------



## jajageorge (1 فبراير 2013)

*جنود الامن المركزى يقوموا بنزع جميع ملابس شخص على الهواء ويقوموا بسحله بطريقه بشعه جداااا*

[YOUTUBE]86lXSP3rR70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jajageorge (1 فبراير 2013)

*شاهد رد المتجدث الرسمى عن الشرطة*

[YOUTUBE]-sOuO2hGkN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## V mary (1 فبراير 2013)

jajageorge قال:


> [YOUTUBE]86lXSP3rR70[/YOUTUBE]



*الشرطة دي  مابيتعظوش بيصدراوهم في كل خانقة 
والله هيبعكوم تاني 
ماهو شال وزير الداخلية اللي مرضيش يضرب في المتظاهرين 
وجابوا اللي بضرب وبعد ميدي الأوامر يقول هنحقق في التجاوزات 
اما  صحيح ​*


----------



## jajageorge (1 فبراير 2013)

عاجل من وزير الداخلية بعد واقعة «سحل متظاهر الاتحادية»





قال اللواء هاني عبد اللطيف، المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الداخلية، مساء الجمعة، إن اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، أمر بإجراء تحقيق عاجل وسريع في واقعة الفيديو المُصور الذي بثه برنامج «الحياة اليوم»، قناة «الحياة»، لضباط ومجندين بالأمن المركزي يقومون بسحل متظاهر، وتجرديه من ملابسه، أمام قصر الاتحادية. وأضاف «عبد اللطيف» أن «الوزير»، أمر بأن يتم رفع نتائج التحقيقات بسرعة عاجلة، وأنه أكّد أن الوزارة ترفض هذا التصرف مهما بلغت ضغوط العمل، وأن الداخلية ترفض أن يتورط ضباطها وجنودها في مثل هذه الاعتداءات التي تؤثر على العلاقة بين الشرطة والشعب. كان عدد من جنود وضباط قوات الأمن، المتواجدة أمام قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي، مساء الجمعة، قامت بسحل أحد المتظاهرين، والاعتداء عليه بالضرب بالعصي واللكمات، وإلقاء القبض عليه بعد تجريده من ملابسه كاملة.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*أعلنت  حركة 6 أبريل «الجبهة الديمقراطية»، عن عودتها إلي مقر قصر الاتحادية من  جديد، وذلك بعد تزايد أعداد المصابين بمحيط القصر، واستخدام الأمن العنف  المفرط ضد المتظاهرين بالشوارع البعيدة عن محيط القصر.
وقالت الحركة،  في بيان أصدرته منذ قليل: إنها ستعود إلي مقر قصر الاتحادية، وذلك لحماية  المتظاهرين والمستشفيات الميدانية بعد الاعتداء الغاشم عليها، على حد  قولها.كانت الحركة قد أعلنت عن انسحابها عقب اندلاع اشتباكات بين قوات  الأمن المؤمن لقصر الاتحادية وبين عدد من المتظاهرين.
ونفت الحركة،  في بيان لها، عن عدم مسئوليتها عن تلك الأحداث إلا أنها عادت وأعلنت العودة  من جديد إلي محيط قصر الاتحادية للدفاع عن المتظاهرين والمصابين.
*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*قال  حمدين صباحي، رئيس حزب التيار الشعبى، أن سحل و تعرية المواطنين امام  الاتحادية هو تعرية للرئيس مرسي و نظامه، مضيفا خلال تصريحات تليفزيونية فى  برنامج الشعب يريد، لن نجلس مع الرئاسة للتحاور طالما هذه المشاهد المريعة  تحدث.
*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*تجمع  عشرات المتظاهرين أمام مبنى اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون بماسبيرو ، للمطالبة  باستكمال تحقيق أهداف الثورة مرددين العديد للشعارات المناهضة للرئيس محمد  مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين. من جهتها.. قامت الأجهزة الأمنية بالدفع  بعدد من تشكيلات الامن المركزي لزيادة الإجراءات التأمينية بمحيط المبنى .  وأعرب العاملون بمبنى ماسبيرو عن استيائهم الشديد نظرا للتظاهرات شبه  اليومية التي يشهدها محيط المبنى والتي تؤدي إلى صعوبة دخولهم وخروجهم منه  بسبب الإجراءات الأمنية المشددة.*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

* صباحي: المواطن الذي تمت تعريته «عرّى» النظام.. وأعتذر عن توقيع ميثاق الأزهر
أكد حمدين صباحي– المرشح الرئاسي السابق ومؤسس التيار الشعبي، أن المتظاهر  الذي تم سحله وتعريته قام بـ"تعرية" النظام الحالي، مشيراً إلى أن الرئيس  مرسي ووزير الداخلية هم المسؤولون عن هذا المشهد المؤسف. وأضاف المرشح  الرئاسي السابق، هذا المواطن الشريف عارياً، من يسحله عساكر السلطان وقوات  أمن باطشة. وقال صباحي، في تصريحات هاتفية لبرنامج "الشعب يريد" على قناة  "التحرير" مساء يوم الجمعة: إن الشعب المصري لن يكتفي بأسف المسؤولين عن  هذا المشهد، مطالباً بالتحقيق الفوري والعادل والإعلان عن أسماء مرتكبي هذا  الجريمة بشكل مباشر. وأوضح صباحي، أنه لا حوار مع رئيس الجمهورية والدماء  منتشرة في الميادين، مضيفاً كيف أتحاور مع مؤسسة الرئاسة ومحمد الجندي في  الإنعاش؟، وأعتذر عن توقيعي على ميثاق الأزهر بعد تكرار مشاهد العنف اليوم،  مشيراً إلى أن العنف ليس طريق الثوار للتعبير عن أرائهم السلمية غير أن  هذا العنف مسؤولية الرئيس ووزير الداخلية.
*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*وصف  مصطفى بكري، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، قيام قوات الأمن بسحل أحد المتظاهرين  وتجريده من ملابسه أمام قصر الاتحادية، مساء الجمعة، بأنه «عار سيلحق  بالجميع»، مؤكدًا أن «مصر تعيش أسوا عهود الاستبداد». وقال «بكري»، فيحسابه  الشخصي على «تويتر»، مساء الجمعة، إن «سحل مواطن مصري عاريًا أمام  الاتحادية جريمة وفضيحة يتحمل وزرها وزير الداخلية والرئيس، هذا عار سيلحق  بالجميع، مصر تعيش أسوأ عهود الاستبداد». وأضاف «بكري»: «مرسي حذرنا وقال  أصدرت تعليماتي لوزير الداخلية، وهانحن نرى تجريد مواطن من ملابسه وسحله  عاريًا، أنها فضيحة يندى لها الجبين». من جانبه، قال أيمن نور، رئيس حزب غد  الثورة، في حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «تويتر»، مساء  الجمعة، إن «مشهد المواطن الذي يتم تعريته وسحله يدعوا لإقاله ومحاكمة وزير  الداخلية فورًا، لم نقم بثورة كي يحدث هذا في مواطن حتى، ولو كان مجرمًا،  وليس متظاهرًا». وطالب نادر بكار، المتحدث باسم حزب النور، على «تويتر»،  بفتح تحقيق فوري مع الجنود المعتدين على هذا المواطن، وأنه «ﻻبد من إيقاف  لكل أشكال العنف أيًا كان مصدره». كان عدد من جنود وضباط قوات الأمن،  المتواجدة أمام قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي، قاموا مساء الجمعة، بسحل أحد  المتظاهرين، والاعتداء عليه بالضرب بالعصي واللكمات، وإلقاء القبض عليه بعد  تجريده من ملابسه كاملة. ويظهر في الفيديو التي رصدته كاميرا برنامج  «الحياة اليوم» على قناة «الحياة »، قيام عدد من جنود وضباط الأمن المركزي،  المُكلفة بحراسة محيط قصر الاتحادية، بسحل أحد المتظاهرين على الأرض حتى  تم تجريده من ملابسه، ووضعه داخل إحدى المدرعات، التابعة لوزارة الداخلية.*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*حمل  الدكتور أحمد سعيد رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، الرئيس محمد مرسى مسئولية  ما حدث أمام قصر الاتحادية، مطالباً الرئيس بإيضاح من هم المتسببين فى  أحداث الاتحادية اليوم، ومن السبب فى جميع الأحداث التى أشعلت مصر فى  الأيام الماضية.

وأبدى رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار خلال لقائه بالإعلامية لبنى عسل، تعجبه من  سرعة ردة فعل مؤسسة الرئاسة ورئاسة الوزراء على أحداث أمس، متسائلاً "أين  كانت ردة فعلهم حينما كانت مصر تحترق ويراق الدم المصرى طيلة الأيام  الماضية عقب يوم 25 يناير الماضى".

وأشار سعيد إلى أن الرئيس محمد مرسى هو سبب تلك الأحداث، لأن الشعب كله  تظاهر ضده، موضحاً أن بيان مؤسسة الرئاسة الذى يتهم جبهة الإنقاذ به افتراء  كبير على الجبهة.

وتطرق سعيد إلى أن مبادرة الأزهر مبادرة أخلاقية، مشيراً إلى أن الجو الذى  سيطر على الجلسة التى جمعت بين القوى السياسية، كان شعور لدى ممثلين الحزب  الحاكم بأن قيادات المعارضة وجبهة الإنقاذ هى المتسببة فى ما يحدث فى مصر  من عنف.

وأوضح رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار أن التظاهرات أمس كان مطلبها الأول هو  بطلان الدستور، مشيراً إلى أن معظم الهتافات التى رددت لإبطال الدستور  الإخوانى.

كما حذر النظام الحالى من أن تمسكهم بالدستور الحالى لن يمر مرور الكرام.
*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*
قال المرشح  الرئاسي السابق، والقيادي بحزب التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي خالد علي، إن  واقعة سحل مواطن أمام قصر الاتحادية اليوم، تثبت أننا أمام نظام مجرم وقمعي  يرتكب نفس الأفعال الإجرامية التي حدثت في عهد النظام السابق. 
وأضاف علي في  تصريحات لـ"الوطن": "ما حدث مع هذا المواطن يكشف نوايا وزير الداخلية  الحالي في إعادة القمع من جديد، ويفضح كل أكاذيب النظام وبياناته التي  حاولت تبرئة قوات الأمن واتهام الثوار بالعنف، وما نقلته الكاميرات هو خير  دليل على أن الأمن لم يلتزم بالهدوء أو ضبط النفس أو أي من الأقوال الكاذبة  التي صدرت اليوم في بيان الرئاسة". 
وتابع المرشح  الرئاسي السابق: "لا بد أن تتأمل كل القيادات التي وقّعت بالأمس على وثيقة  الأزهر هذا المشهد جيدا لتتبين وتعرف السبب الحقيقي للعنف، وأستغرب الوقت  الذي تم فيه توقيع هذه الوثيقة وكأنهم يقصدون إدانة الثورة والثوار". 
وأضاف علي:  "لا أعرف أين كان فضيلة شيخ الأزهر حينما تم الاعتداء على المتظاهرين  بالاتحادية منذ شهرين، وأين كان حينما تم حصار المحكمة الدستورية العليا من  قبل ميلشيات الإخوان، ولا أفهم لماذا لم يقم بعمل وثيقة مماثلة". 
*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*أطلق  منذ قليل مجهولون أعيرة نارية بشارع البطل أحمد عبد العزير بالمهندسين،  وسمع دوى الطلقات ما أدى إلى وجود حالة من الذعر لدى مواطنى المنطقة  والمارة عقب سماع أصوات الرصاص.*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*
نفى مصدر  مسئول لـ"اليوم السابع" بهيئة قناة السويس، ما تردد عن غرق واحدة من أكبر  سفن الحاويات فى العالم، وهى السفينة أيمى مرسك بحمولة 171 ألف طن فى قناة  السويس.

وأوضح المصدر، أنه خلال وجود السفينة فى المدخل الشمالى تعرضت غرفة  "الرفاس" لدخول مياه فيها، فتم السيطرة عليها وسحب السفينة، دون أن تغرق،  موضحا أنه حدث نوعا من اللبث نتيجة استغاثة متسرعة من السفينة، تفيد تعرضها  للغرق.

أكد المصدر أن المجرى الملاحى سليم وأن حركة السفن طبيبعة وجارٍ إصلاح العطل فى السفينة الدنماركية بميناء شرق التفريعة.
*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

قال الإعلامي محمود سعد، مساء  اليوم،  تعليقاً علي الفيديو  الذي يظهر قوات الأمن تقوم بسحل متظاهر في محيط   الاتحادية، وتجريده من  ملابسة ومعاملته بمعاملة غير آدمية، مع عدم مراعاة   كبر سنه، حيث قال: الآن  التعرية والتحرش والسحل للرجال والنساء.

 وأشار في برنامجه "آخر النهار"  المذاع علي فضائية   "النهار" الي أن مثل هذا الفيديو يجب أن يشاهده الرئيس  محمد مرسي، ورئيس   الحكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل.

 وأضاف أن التحرش الجنسي أصبح  أفه المجتمع ويهدد المواطنين   من قبل قوات الأمن نظراً لما ظهر في الفيديو،  ومن بلطجية يتحرشوا  بالنساء  المتظاهرين.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*
قال سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، إن من قاموا بسحل وتعرية المواطن أمام قصر الاتحادية، ليسوا رجالا، وانتفت عنهم صفة الرجولة. 
وأضاف عاشور،  خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج "الحياة اليوم"، على قناة "الحياة"، "الرجل  الذي تم سحله، له الحق في قتل من سحلوه، وله حق حمل السلاح، بعدما قاموا  بتعريته وهو أعزل، ولن تحكم عليه أي محكمة بأي حكم جنائي". 
وحمل نقيب  المحامين مسؤولية الواقعة لرئيس الجمهورية والحكومة كلها. وتابع "على رئيس  والحكومة ووزير الداخلية، أن يعتذروا عن هذا المشهد ويقدموا استقالاتهم"،  مشيرا إلى اعتذار المجلس العسكري، عن واقعة سحل فتاة وتعريتها في ميدان  التحرير، خلال الفترة الانتقالية. 
*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*
قال عبدالله  السناوي الكاتب الصحفي، إن مشهد "سحل وتعرية مواطن" أمام قصر الاتحادية، هو  أبشع صورة شهدناها منذ بدء الثورة، وهي لم تحدث في أكثر الدول التي تغتصب  حقوق الإنسان. 
وأضاف  السناوي، خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "الحياة اليوم"، الذي يذاع على فضائية  "الحياة"، "أنه لابد أن يُسأل الرئيس محمد مرسي، ووزير الداخلية عنه، عن  هذه الواقعة، مشيرا إلى أن مثل هذه المشاهد تثير غضب الناس وتساعد على  انتشار العنف". 
وقال السناوي،  "هذا المشهد منافٍ للكرامة والحرية الإنسانية"، مؤكدا أن هذا المشهد يعطي  مبررا للعنف، وليس جبهة الإنقاذ والمعارضة كما يدعي الإخوان المسلمين. *


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن  والمتظاهرين فى محيط قصر الاتحادية وأطلقت قوات الأمن المركزى القنابل  المسيلة للدموع بكثافة ما أدى إلى إصابة عدد كبير من المتظاهرين بحالات  اختناق.

وأطلق المتظاهرون الألعاب النارية والشماريخ على  قوات الأمن.

وتمركزت القوات أمام كنيسة القربة وتم عمل كردون أمنى بطول الشارع المواجه  للكنيسة لمنع تقدم المتظاهرين إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، فيما انخفضت الأعداد  بشكل واضح.


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

انطلقت مسيرة فى شوارع المنيا تضم العشرات من القوى المدنية، تردد هتافات ضد الرئيس وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
 
انطلقت المسيرة من ميدان بالاس متجهة فى شارع الحسينى وسط مدينه المنيا، ثم    توقفت أمام مبنى محافظة المنيا، ورددت هتافات ضد المحافظ وسط تواجد أمنى    مكثف.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

أمر   المستشار  طلعت عبدالله، النائب العام، بإجراء تحقيق فوري في ملابسات  واقعة  اختفاء  الشاب محمد الجندي، عضو «التيار الشعبي»، لعدة أيام، ثم  العثور  عليه  لاحقا في العناية المركزة لمستشفى رمسيس، في حالة صحية خطيرة  وحرجة. 

وقال المستشار حسن ياسين، رئيس المكتب الفني والمتحدث الرسمي للنيابة    العامة، في تصريح له، مساء الجمعة، إن هذه الخطوة جاءت استجابة لمناشدة    أطلقتها والدة «الجندي» للنائب العام في إحدى القنوات الفضائية، حيث طالبته    بالتحقيق في الواقعة ومعرفة المتسبب في اختفاء نجلها والإصابات الخطيرة    التي لحقت به، واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة. 

وأوضح المستشار «ياسين»، أن النائب العام قام على الفور بتكليف  المستشار   محمد غراب، المحامي العام الأول لنيابة استئناف القاهرة، باتخاذ  الإجراءات   القانونية اللازمة حيال الواقعة والتحقيق فيها، حيث تم إسناد  التحقيقات   إلى المستشار وائل حسين، المحامي العام لنيابات شمال القاهرة  الكلية،   وتكليفه بفتح تحقيقات فورية في الواقعة، وانتقال فريق من محققي  النيابة   إلى المستشفى للوقوف على تفاصيل ما تعرض له من إصابات والمستبين  فيها.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

عاااجل وكااارثه || ظابط رفض ذكر اسمه على صدى البلد || يقسم ان من قام    بسحل وتعذيب المواطن المصرى وتعريته هم من ميليشيات الاخوان الذين تم    الحاقهم بالداخلية بموافقة وزير الداخلية ومرسى ومشروع قدم من مكتب الارشاد

 محمد زايد


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

‏مش عايزِين مرسي رئيس‏

 أعلن خيرت الشاطر علي مفاجئة لشباب الخرفان يوم الجمعة

 وهناك معلومات شبه مؤكدة ان الشاطر وبالاتفاق مع الوزير الاخوانجي وزير الداخلية...تم ترتيب الامر
  وهو ان الجنود اللي عند الاتحادية من مليشيا الاخوان..المدربة في جبل    الحلال في سينا..وليسو جنود الداخلية...لذلك تم المتابعة الشخصية من وزير    الداخلية..

 حد يقدر يفسرلي عدم حشد قطيع الخرفان اليوم...مع انهم لما بيعرفوا بأي مظاهرة بيتحركو ويعتدو بسرعة 

 محمد زايد


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

أكد الكاتب الصحفى  وعضو التيار الشعبى  عبد الحليم قنديل   أن الشرطة مستمرة فى الجرائم التى تطول المواطنين ,  مؤكداً أن جرائمهم   المستمرة في حق المواطنين ستظل بلا عقاب بعد تبرئتهم  الزائفة من القتل في   الموجة الأولي للثورة. .
 	 وأضاف خلال تدوينة عبر حسابه الخاص بموقع التواصل   الإجتماعى تويتر " ماذا  ننتظر بعد مشهد السحل البشع الذي تعرضه كافة   القنوات العالمية علي أيدي  أمن النظام , ونشر فيديو للداخلية تحطم   السيارات بالسويس ليلا ؟!! " .


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*أكد الدكتور ممدوح حمزه الناشط السياسي، أن الهدف الوحيد والأساسي من مشاركته بالمسيرات اليوم، هو إسقاط الرئيس مرسي وجماعته .  

وبسؤاله حول أن التظاهرات والاعتصامات هو تكرار لوسائل اعتراض لم تعد    مجدية، أوضح أن «الوضع الآن مختلف فالأعداد المنددة بحكم الإخوان والرئيس    مرسي في تزايد، وأن الحشد الكبير في المحافظات هو عنصر هام وجديد يضيف    للثورة».  

كما أكد أثناء مشاركته في مسيرة مسجد النور، أن الإخوان الآن يواجهون ثلاث    مشكلات: هما تدهور الحالة الاقتصادية مما يؤثر على المواطن المصري البسيط    مما يؤدي إلى ثورة الشعب ضدهم، كما أن عامل الوقت الذي يداهمه الآن مع  قلة   الدعم الدولي لهم نتيجة للأحداث، كل ذلك يضر بمصلحتهم ويصب في  المصلحة   الشعبية.  

يذكر أن الأعداد تتزايد في مسيرة مسجد النزر والمتجهة للاتحادية وظهور    مجموعه كبيرة من البلاك بلوك وظهور عد من المتضامنين معهم مرتدين الماسكات    الخاصة بهم. *


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

كتب- إسلام الجوهري ومصطفى ياقوت:
قامت قوات الأمن المركزي  المكلفة بتأمين قصر الاتحادية   بإخلاء شارع الميرغني من المتظاهرين  المشاركين في ''جمعة الخلاص''، بعد   تكثيف إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع.
وقامت قوات الأمن أيضًا بالانتشار في الشوارع الجانبية المحيطة بالقصر الرئاسي، لمنع دخول المتظاهرين منها إلى قصر الاتحادية.
فيما قام المتظاهرون بالطرق على أعمدة الإنارة في المنطقة للإثارة حماس المتظاهرين للتقدم باتجاه قوات الأمن.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*
انطلقت منذ قليل مسيرة من أمام مسجد النور متجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية تضم    المئات من القوى الثورية و"البلاك بلوك" والذين يقودون المسيرة وهم يغطون    وجههم ، وطالبت المسيرة بإقالة حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل ومحاسبة  المسئولين   عن أحداث العنف الأخيرة، وقد استخدم المتظاهرون الطبول ورددوا  هتافات:   "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" .. "بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع" . 

وخلال المسيرة رفع المتظاهرون صور الشهداء وحملوا لافتات كتب عليها: "    الشعب يريد إسقاط النائب العام الإخوانى، " ومدن القناة قالتها قوية القناة    مش قطرية" . *


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

قال حسام فوده أمين لجنة الشباب بحزب المصريين الأحرار، أن   تعريه أحد  المتظاهرين السلميين أمام قصر الاتحادية من قبل قوات الأمن   المركزي،  وتجريده من ملابسه يؤكد أن النظام القمعي لم يسقط ويصر علي   استخدام  الأساليب القمعية وغير الإنسانية لترويع المتظاهرين، وان وزير   الداخلية  الحالي يسير علي خطي وزير الداخلية الأسبق وزير الداخلية وهو ما   يتطلب  إقالته وتقديمه للمحاكمة وأن يقدم الرئيس اعتذاراً علنياً للشعب   المصري.
وأضاف فوده، لا يجب أن تمر واقعة تجريد احد المتظاهرين   وتجريده من  ملابسه مرور الكرام، وأن السكوت علي تجريد احدي المتظاهرات علي   أيدي جنود  الجيش في القصر العيني ثم واقعة اليوم يؤكد أن السلطة مصرة  على  إهانة أي  مواطن مصري .


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

أكد عمرو حمزاوى القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى ورئيس حزب   مصر  الحرية، أن تعرية مصرى وسحله جريمة تدل على عنف الأمن المفرط واستمرار    ممارساته القمعية، وجريمة يتحمل مسئوليتها رئيس الجمهورية ووزير داخليته    وجريمة تتناقض مع حرمة الدماء وصون الكرامة الإنسانية المنصوص عليهما فى    وثيقة الأزهر، واصفا الوضع بأنه "انقلب السحر على الساحر".

وأوضح حمزاوى فى تغريدات نشرها عبر حسابه على تويتر، أن محاولة الإخوان    تحميل المعارضين مسئولية العنف دحضها عنف الأمن المفرط وجرائمه، الآن ستعود    الرئاسة إلى الصمت وسيؤكد المقطم أن المتظاهر الذى تم سحله إخوانيا.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*
اتهمت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير، جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بإلقاء    المولوتوف على قصر الاتحادية، وإشعال الموقف بين الثوار وقوات الأمن.  

وقالت أن هناك عناصر من التيار الإسلامي بشكل عام وجماعة الإخوان بشكل خاص    تنوى التوجه إلى قصر الاتحادية لمواجهة المتظاهرين، والاشتباك معهم.  

وفي الأثناء تقوم قوات الأمن بإحراق خيام المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية، وفض اعتصامهم وتظاهراتهم. *


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*
قامت قوات الأمن بالاعتداء على المتظاهرين السلميين أثناء وجودهم بالشارع    المواجه لمجلس الوزراء، بالقرب من الأسلاك الشائكة التي وضعها الأمن  لحماية   المبنى هناك. 

وقامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق وابل من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع باتجاه    المتظاهرين، كما قاموا بإطلاق رصاصات الخرطوش باتجهاههم بغية تفريقهم. 
*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*قام  المئات من الحركات الشبابية والقوى السياسية بقطع شارع البحر بالطريق    المؤدي إلى ديوان عام محافظة الغربية للتنديد لما حدث للناشط محمد الجندي    عضو التيار الشعبي، في الوقت الذي شهدت فيه المدينة مسيرات حاشدة طافت    شوارع المدينة مرورًا بشارع البحر الرئيسي وانتهت بشارع النادي .  

قام المتظاهرون بترديد الهتافات المطالبة بإسقاط النظام منها يسقط يسقط حكم    المرشد يسقط يسقط حكم المرسي الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام، في الوقت الذي  قام   فيه بعض المجهولين بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة على استراحة  محافظ   الغربية، مما أدى أدت إلى اشتعال النيران بالأشجار الملحقة  بالاستراحة تم   السيطرة على النيران قبل أن تمتد إلى باقي المبنى .

فيما تشهد فيه مدينة المحلة هالة من الهدوء مع استمرار سوء الأحوال مع    استمرار هطول الأمطار التي حولت شوارع المدينة إلى برك ومستنقعات . *


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*
قام المتظاهرون أمام قصر الاتحادية، بإزالة الأسلاك الشائكة بينهم وبين    قوات الأمن، الأمر الذي مكنهم من الوصول إلى أبواب قصر الاتحادية، فيما نجح    عدد من المتظاهرين من صعود أحد الأبواب.  

وأفاد مراسل شبكة الأعلام العربية - محيط؛ أن المتظاهرون يحاولون اقتحام    القصر الرئاسي، كما قاموا بإلقاء المولوتوف داخل القصر الرئاسي، ومن    جانبها، قامت قوات الحرس الجمهوري بتكوين تشكيلاتهم ورفع الأسلحة وارتداء    الأقنعة الواقية من الغاز المسيل للدموع، واستخدم المياه لإطفاء الحرائق    التي تسببت بفعل المولوتوف. *


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*
منعت قوات الأمن المتظاهرين من اقتحام مجلس الشورى، عقب محاولات اقتحام قصر الاتحادية من الباب الرابع.

كان عدد من المتظاهرين قد حاولوا اقتحام قصر الاتحادية منذ قليل عبر    البوابة الرابعة وقامت قوات الحرس الجمهوري بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع    لتفريقهم. *


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

*قال وزير الداخلية الجديد، اللواء محمد إبراهيم، في أول تصريح له لـ CNN: مفيش حاجه اسمها اعتصامات ووقف حال للبلد والمرور، وسوف نتعامل بكل حزم مع بلطجية التحرير!

وقال إن الرئيس مرسي أفضل رئيس شهدته مصر، وإنه طوِّل باله على البلطجية، وكدا فاض الكيل بينا!! *


----------



## grges monir (2 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قال وزير الداخلية الجديد، اللواء محمد إبراهيم، في أول تصريح له لـ CNN: مفيش حاجه اسمها اعتصامات ووقف حال للبلد والمرور، وسوف نتعامل بكل حزم مع بلطجية التحرير!
> 
> وقال إن الرئيس مرسي أفضل رئيس شهدته مصر، وإنه طوِّل باله على البلطجية، وكدا فاض الكيل بينا!! *


* اهبل اختار عبيط للد اخلية
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

*الاسم : حمادة صابر محمد
 السن: 48 سنه
 المهنه :مبيض محاره
كان هو وزوجته واولاده الاتحاديه للهتاف سلميه سلميه
اثناء الاشتباكات تفرقت الاسرة 
تم سحل المواطن من عساكر الامن المركزى
تم تجريده الكامل من ملابسه امام اعين الكاميرات
تم اعتقاله
*


----------



## V mary (2 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قال وزير الداخلية الجديد، اللواء محمد إبراهيم، في أول تصريح له لـ CNN: مفيش حاجه اسمها اعتصامات ووقف حال للبلد والمرور، وسوف نتعامل بكل حزم مع بلطجية التحرير!
> 
> وقال إن الرئيس مرسي أفضل رئيس شهدته مصر، وإنه طوِّل باله على البلطجية، وكدا فاض الكيل بينا!! *



*إحنا اسفين يا عدالي ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> أخلاقيات الأمن المصرى ..... ولا تعليق
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OqOeFn0whJw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ​



*رئاسة الجمهورية: الشرطة تعاملت مع المتظاهرين في إطار «ضبط النفس»​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

علق الشيخ محمد سعد الأزهرى، القيادى السلفى *وعضو الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، *على سحل مواطن أمام قصر الاتحادية فى الاشتباكات مع قوات الأمن المركزى، قائلا": أتعجب من رقة القلب المتناهية عند العلمانيين والإعلاميين الشرفاء من منظر السحل!!.



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

*زوجة الرجل المسحول بمحيط الإتحادية تشكر الداخلية

[YOUTUBE]hJqJPFC47RU[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

*شهادة شيوخ المسلمين عن الرجل المسحول


[YOUTUBE]zCUyqWhwDXg[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

هناء حبيب     
         	 	أعلن بعض معتصمي التحرير، أنهم يعتزمون الذهاب إلى قصر  الاتحادية عصر  اليوم، وذلك للاعتصام هناك رغم إزالة خيام المعتصمين من قبل  الداخلية مساء  أمس.
     	وأضاف أحد المعتصمين، "إنهم سيقيمون خيام جديدة وسيستمرون هناك حتى  إسقاط  النظام، مشيرًا إلى أن ما جعلهم يفكرون في ذلك هو الانتقام للرجل  اللي سحله  جنود وضباط الأمن المركزي أمام الاتحادية أمس، وكذلك للسيدات  اللاتي أخرجن  من المسجد وتم ضربهن".
	وأضاف، أنهم حاولوا تجميع أكبر عدد ممكن من المتظاهرين لمجابهة قوات الأمن وتوصيل رسالتهم.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

الشرقية - ياسر مطري:                              السبت , 02 فبراير 2013 13:20          
     تمكنت قوات أمن الشرقية من إحباط محاولة مجموعة من   المتظاهرين يقدر عددهم  بمائة شخص، من اقتحام المقر الرئيسي لحزب الحرية   والعدالة بالزقازيق.
     واستخدمت قوام الأمن القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق   المتظاهرين ومطاردتهم  حتي ديوان عام المحافظة بعد محاولتهم قطع الطرق   الموازي للحزب وتعطيل حركة  المرور، وقذف القوات بالحجارة ، وتمكنت القوات   من إلقاء القبض علي 14منهم.

​ 



​ ​


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*
                  حذرت جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطني، اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية من التورط في خدمة فصيل  سياسي بعينه على حساب الشعب المصري، داعية إلى ضرورة الاستفادة من دروس  الموجة الأولى من الثورة.

وقالت الجبهة، فى بيان لها اليوم،: "إن استخدام العنف المفرط في مواجهة  المتظاهرين  لا يبدو سلوكا مستغربا في ضوء التحريض الواضح من شخصيات بارزة  فى السلطة  التنفيذية"، مشيرة إلى أن التصرفات الحالية تشبه مواقف النظام  السابق.

وأضاف البيان: "كان من الأجدى أن يقوم وزير الداخلية الحالي، والرئيس الذي  قام بتعيينه، بأداء واجبهم الحقيقي في حماية أرواح المصريين في مدينة  بورسعيد وغيرها من الأحداث  قبل البدء في النظر في التحرك عبر فرض قوانين  طوارئ وحظر تجول فاشلة".

*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*
*               		السبت, 02 فبراير 2013 13:26     





  		                             شهيدى احداث جمعة الخلاص              


                      كتب كريم ألهم:     
          	 	يشارك ظهر اليوم، العشرات من المواطنين في تشييع جنازة شهيد  الاتحادية  "محمد حسن قرني" الشهير بـ"كريستي" 23 سنة، والطالب بالفرقة  الرابعة بكلية  التجارة جامعة القاهرة، وذلك بمسجد السيدة نفيسة، والذي  أصيب بطلق خرطوش فى  الصدر والرقبة أثناء أحداث قصر الاتحادية أمس.
      	وفى ذات السياق، سيتم اليوم تشييع جثمان صابرين محمد علي 41 عام،  التي  أصيبت في جمعة الغضب الأولى 28 يناير 2011 بالإسكندرية، بطلق ناري  أدى إلى  خلل بالجهاز الهضمي وجذور الأعصاب القطنية.​


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

أحداث الاتحادية أمس                    أدان   اتحاد القوى الصوفية وحزب البيت المصري، قتل أحد  المتظاهرين أمام قصر   الاتحادية، وسحل آخر وتجريده من ملابسه، مطالبا وزير  الداخلية بالاستقالة   دون الانتظار لنتائج التحقيق لمسؤوليته المباشرة عن  أفعال رجال الشرطة. 

 وقال الدكتور عبدالله الناصر حلمي منسق اتحاد القوى   الصوفية ووكيل مؤسسي  حزب البيت المصري، إن الشرطة دائما تجر المتظاهرين   للعنف ولا تستوعبهم على  عكس واجبهم الوطني الذي يجب أن يمارسوه إن كانوا   يعملوا لصالح هذه الأمة،  وأضاف: "نستنكر بشدة مقتل أحد المتظاهرين أمام   قصر الاتحادية وسحل متظاهر  آخر ثم إعلان وزارة الداخلية أن هذا التصرف كان   فرديا، ونؤمن بأن ذلك  التصرف مع المواطنين أمام الاتحادية يمثل عقيدة   ثابتة لدى أغلب رجال  الشرطة". 
 وانتقد حلمي، إهانة المواطن المسحول أمام الاتحادية،   وانتهاك حرماته  وتعريته موضحا أن عورة الرجل في الإسلام مثل عورة المرأة   لها نفس الحرمة،  فيما تعقد أول قمة إسلامية في مصر في عهد الرئيس مرسي،   الذي تنتهك في عهده  حرمات المصريين، وحرمة المسلم عند الله أشد من حرمة   الكعبة. 
 من جانبه أكد الشيخ محمد عبد المجيد الشرنوبي، أحد زعماء   جبهة  الإصلاح الصوفي لـ"الوطن" أن سحل وانتهاك حرمة المواطن المصري أمام   القصر،  يؤكد أننا لا نعيش في دولة آدمية، وأن النظام الحاكم والدولة   المصرية تعامل  مواطنيها على أنهم ينتمون لعالم البقر، وليسوا من عالم   البشر، وطالب الشعب  المصري أن يثأر لما حدث أمام الاتحادية بوصفه إهانة   للشعب كله، وقال إن  عزل وزير الداخلية أو إقالة الحكومة كلها لن ترضي   الشعب بعد أن فقد النظام  شرعية وجوده وحان وقت رحيله.
​


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

يعقد مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين اليوم السبت اجتماعا  مغلقا  بحضور عدد كبير من قيادات الجماعة وحزب الحرية والعدالة، لمناقشة عدد  من  الأمور السياسية المطروحة على الساحة أبرزها أحداث الاتحادية مساء أمس   الجمعة، وموقف جماعة الإخوان المسلمين منها، وكذلك موقفه من مبادرات التى   أطلقها البعض فى الفترة الأخيرة.

ووصل عدد من أعضاء اللجنة القانونية بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بحزب الحرية   والعدالة إلى مقر مكتب الإرشاد لحضور الاجتماع، كما وصل الدكتور عبد الله   شحاتة رئيس اللجنة الاقتصادية لحزب الحرية والعدالة.

وفى سياق آخر تتواجد عدد من سيارات الأمن المركزى ورجال الشرطة حول مقر   جماعة الإخوان لحمايته، تحسبا لأى هجوم على المقر، وانتشرت عدد من سيارات   الأمن المركزى أمام الباب الرئيسى للمكتب الإرشاد والباب الخلفى له، فيما   انتشر عدد كبير من شباب الجماعة حول الأبواب الرئيسية والخلفية للمقر   وحوله، تحسبا لأى محاولات للهجوم عليها.

وشهدت منطقة المقطم حالة من الهدوء التام بشكل عام وحول مقر جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين المركز العام، وشهدت المنطقة المحيطة بالمقر عدم تواجد أى  مظاهرات  أو وقفات احتجاجية أو تجمع لشباب متظاهرين.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

استنكر  يسري فودة الصحفي ومقدم برنامج  آخر كلام ماحدث من  سحل وتعرية لأحد  المتظاهريين أمس بمحيط الاتحادية،  قائلًا على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعي  “تويتر” : ما حدث لذلك الرجل لا يحدث  لأسير حرب استسلم و  لا حتى لسفاح اكتملت عملية القبض عليه ، ما حدث لذلك  الرجل عار علينا  جميعاً نقطة.
وكتب فودة في تغريدة أخرى “إذا حدث لك ما حدث  لذلك الرجل،  مهما كانت  قناعاتك السياسية أو الدينية أو الفكرية، سأدافع عنك  بنفس  المنطق و بنفس  القوة” .


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

أكد الإعلامي يوسف الحسيني أن الشعب   والعالم تعرف على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بأنهم غير قادرين على إدارة شئون   البلاد مشيرا الى أن الإخوان الآن في أضعف حالاتهم وسيكون السقوط مصيرهم.

وقال الحسينى عبر حسابه الخاص بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي"تويتر": "إن نظاما   يضرب ويقتل أبناء الوطن ، هذا ما تعودنا عليه .. نقاومه ونسقطه بإذن الله ،   لكن نظاما يعري الرجال كيف نتعامل معه .


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

ممدوح إسماعيل يطالب بإحالة البرادعى للجنايات بسبب أحداث الاتحادية


----------



## V mary (2 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ممدوح إسماعيل يطالب بإحالة البرادعى للجنايات بسبب أحداث الاتحادية



*أكيد بتهمة حرق زهور ونباتات القصر ​*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

ارتفع عدد ضحايا احداث  الذكري الثانيه لثوره 25 يناير بمحافظة السويس الي  10 شهداء، بعد وفاه  المصاب محمد حامد زكي «20 سنه»، طالب، مساء الجمعه،  داخل العناية المركزة  بمستشفي السويس العام متاثرا باصابته.
وكان  «محمد» قد اصيب بطلق ناري بالجمجمه نتج عنه تهتك  بانسجه المخ ونزيف  بالراس  وغيبوبه تامه وتوفي اكلينيكيا، الخميس الماضي،  بعد توقف خلايا  المخ الا  انه ظل موضوعا علي جهاز التنفس الصناعي حتي توقف  القلب تماما،  ولفظ انفاسه الاخيره، مساء الجمعه.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

انسحبت الآن قوات الأمن المركزي والمصفحات والسيارات  التابعة لها، من أمام قصر الاتحادية، وجميع أبواب القصر, فلا وجود الآن لأي  من أفراد الأمن المركزي او الحرس الجمهوري على بوابات القصر, في الوقت  الذي بدأ المتظاهرون فيه بالتوافد على الاتحادية، للمطالبة برحيل النظام  وإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسي وحكومته, والدستور الجديد, والقصاص لشهيد أحداث  أمس.
ومن المقرر، أن يؤدي المتظاهرون صلاة الغائب على الشهيد  محمد حسين قرني الذي لقي مصرعه، أثناء الاشتباكات التي دارت بالأمس بين  قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين المشاركين في فعاليات جمعة الخلاص بعد محاولات  اقتحام القصر، كما تردد أنباء عن وصول البلاك بلوك في الخامسة من مساء  اليوم، خاصة بعد أن أعلنوا عبر الحساب الخاص بهم على "تويتر" موعدًا  لذهابهم إلى القصر الجمهوري فى تمام الخامسة مساءً.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

عبَّرمايكل  منير - رئيس حزب الحياة -عن حزنه واستياءه لأحداث العنف التي شهدها محيط  قصر الاتحادية، قائلًا:" إن من تعرى بالأمس هو مرسي والأخوان، ومن وقع  وثيقة نبذ العنف دون توثيق عنف الدولة، وأصبح الشعب بلا رئيس ولا معارضة".
وأضاف خلال تغريده له على  تويتر، قائلًا :"جمعة جديدة وشهداء جدد، والشعب أصبح يتقبل خبر استشهاد  خيرة شبابه بكل برود، وكان الحياة أصبحت عبء أكثر من الموت، وأصبح خبر  فقدانها شيئًا لا يذكر".


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

نظم عشرات المتظاهرين، مسيرة طافت أرجاء  ميدان التحرير للتنديد  بسحل أحد المواطنين أثناء أحداث قصر الاتحادية أمس،  والمطالبة بمحاسبة  المسئولين من الجهات الأمنية عن تلك الواقعة.

وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة "ياللى ساكت ساكت ليه خدت حقك ولا إيه.. على   الاتحادية رايحين شهداء بالملايين"، فيما انتشرت دعوات بين المتظاهرين   للتوجه بمسيرة إلى قصر الاتحادية مساء


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*طالبت  جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطنى بمحاكمة الرئيس محمد مرسى وأركان نظامه فى قضايا قتل   المتظاهرين فى المحافظات وفى ميدان التحرير ومحيط قصر الاتحادية

وأعلنت الجبهة فى بيان اليوم دعوتها رسميا لإسقاط النظام القائم لعدم تلبيته احتياجات الشعب





*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*رد وزير  الداخلية "محمد إبراهيم"، على كل من يطالبون بالاستقالة في أعقاب  أحداث  الاتحادية أمس، أنه مستعد للاستقالة، مضيفًا أنه قد قبل منصب وزير   الداخلية،
 	حفاظًا على أمن مصر وجهاز الشرطة، وليس طمعًا في المنصب، موضحًا أنه يعمل لوجه الله ومرضاة لضميره.*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



[YOUTUBE]gxAIl7Bu4RI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

*جبهة الأنقاذ تعلن رفض الحوار مع الرياسة ..... *


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

طالبت جبهة  الانقاذ الوطني بمحاكمة الرئيس محمد مرسي عن جرائم القتل  والتعذيب التي  وقعت اخيراً، بعد بث مشاهد سحل وضرب رجل من قبل قوات الشرطة  وتجريده من  ملابسه قرب قصر الرئاسة.
  	وأعلنت الجبهة فى بيان صحفى لها اليوم السبت، عن تأييدها الكامل لمطالب   الشعب المصري باسقاط نظام الاستبداد وهيمنة الاخوان المسلمين على الحكم.
 	وأكدت الجبهة أنها لن تخوض في ملف الحوار في ظل الدم وقبل إيقاف نزيفه والمحاسبة عليه والاستجابة لمطالبها.
  	وقالت الجبهة أنها تنحاز انحيازاً كاملاً لمطالب الشعب المصري وقواه  الحية  التي تنادي باسقاط نظام الاستبداد وهيمنة الإخوان المسلمين على  الحكم،  وتؤيد كل أشكال التعبير السلمي لتحقيق هذه المطالب، وتدعو المصريين  إلى  الاحتشاد السلمي في كل ميادين مصر دفاعاً عن كرامة الإنسان المصري. ​  	وطالبت الجبهة بضرورة إنهاء معاناة المواطن المصري بسبب الفقر وارتفاع   الأسعار نتيجة السياسات التي لا تلبي طموح المصريين إلى عدالة اجتماعية   حقيقية.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*أعلنت  جبهة ثوار مصر  المستقلة المكونة من كافة الحركات والائتلافات  الثورية  بجميع ميادين مصر  رفضها التام لكل بيانات جبهة الانقاذ والاحزاب  السياسية  وذلك لما لها من  ضعف لا يتناسب مع الموقف الراهن وهم لايمثلون الا  انفسهم  وحزبهم  وجماعتهم فقط .  	   	   	وقد اعلنت الجبهة ان الثورة لن تهدأ حتي  تتحرر  مصر من الاخوان المتاسلمين –  عملاء امريكا والصهيونية العالمية وان  ثأرنا  مع الاخوان قتلة ثوار التحرير  – والعباسية – ومحمد محمود 1 و2 –   والاتحادية – وجنود جيشنا العظيم بسيناء  وان هذا الثأر مع الفاشية   الاخوانية أبدي الزمان والمكان ولن ينتهي حتي  تتحرر مصر من الاخوان تجار   الدين .  	   	   	كما تعلن الجبهة ان القوات المسلحة والقضاء هما مظلة   الحماية دائما للشعب  والوطن واننا لسنا مع خلاف مع الشرطة التي لاتكون   اداة وعصا تزهق بالارواح  وتهين بكرامة المواطن او تكون خداما للنظام –   بينما هي في الاصل راعية  لحقوق الشعب وأمنه .  	   	   	اللهم احفظ وطنا –   وارحم شهدائنا واعنا لما فيه الخير والصلاح لمصرنا  الغالية .  	عاشت مصر   حرة مدنية عزيزة مكرمة  	الله,الوطن,بالأمر  	جبهة ثوار مصر المستقلة*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

أدان تحالف شباب الثورة الاعتداءات  المفرطة لقوات الأمن علي  المتظاهرين السلميين أمام قصر الاتحادية، محملا  المسئولية للدكتور محمد  مرسي رئيس الجمهورية.

وقال التحالف في بيان له، "أنه إذا لم يتم الاستجابة إلي صوت الثورة   ومطالبها، واستمر قمع واعتداء الداخلية علي المتظاهرين سيقوم التحالف   بحمايتهم من طغيان قوات الأمن التي لا تخدم الشعب ولكن تعبد النظام الحاكم   كما كان من قبل- حسب البيان.

ومن جانبه، قال المهندس وليد عبد المنعم رئيس تحالف شباب  الثورة: "أننا   بصدد سيناريو مسرحية اسقاط النظام مثلما حدث مع النظام  السابق، حيث أن   البدايات جاءت متشابهة ولكن لم يتفاوض الثوار مع مبارك لأنهم قدموا مبادرات   للنظام الحالي ومنها مبادرة انقاذ مصر إلا أن النظام لا يستمع إلا لمكتب   شوري الجماعة".

واضاف: "والآن مرسي علي محك الانهيار إن لم يتراجع عن طاعة جماعته ويتعامل مع الوطن كوطن وليست عزبة او غنيمة للجماعة".


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

بنبرة  أسى وجهت الكاتبة الصحفية فاطمة  ناعوت، رسالة إلى المواطن  حمادة صابر،  الذي تم سحله من قبل قوات الأمن،  وقالتعبر حسابها الشخصي على  موقع  "تويتر"، "عزيزي المواطن المسحول  المُعرّى، نشكرك على إهدارك كرامتك   وكرامة المصريين، ولكن تأكد أن عليك  ستدور دوائر الداخلية والثوار والقدر   ولن تسامحك مصر".


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*استقرت  مسيرة  القوى الثورية بمحافظة الشرقية، أمام منزل الرئيس مرسى بالزقازيق،  والتى  انطلقت اعتراضا على ما تعرض له أحد المتظاهرين أمس أمام قصر  الاتحادية من  تعرية وسحل من قبل قوات الأمن، وكذلك للتأكيد على مطالب  الثورة وهى رحيل  الرئيس مرسى مرددين الهتافات المعادية للرئيس ووزير  الداخلية والذى وصفوه  بـ"خليفة العادلى".

من جانبها، كثفت قوات الأمن تواجدها أمام المنزل وقامت بوضع الحواجز الحديدية تحسبا لاندلاع أى أعمال شغب خلال التظاهرة.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

متظاهرون يطلقون ألعابا نارية أمام الاتحادية ويطالبون برحيل "مرسى"


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

المتظاهرون يزيلون الأسلاك الشائكة من أمام قصر الاتحادية


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*
كشفت مصادر أن وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم نفذ تعليمات مرسى بالتعامل بمنتهى الحزم مع المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية.

وقالت   المصادر أنه بعد دقائق من بيان الرئاسة كانت الإشارة من الوزير لبدء   التعامل الفورى مع المتظاهرين بالقوة، وتمت واقعة حرق الخيام وإخلاء   المتظاهرين فى 90 دقيقة.

وأوضحت   أن الوزير تابع بنفسه حرق خيام المعتصمين أمام البوابة رقم "4"، وأنه دخل   إلى القصر وتحدث إلى مسئولى ديوان الرئاسة، وطالبهم بإحكام السيطرة   الأمنية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

*ألان على قناة cbc بنت المواطن المسحول حمادة صابر تطلب الحماية لها ولأسرتها قبل أن تتحدث وتقول أن كل ما يقوله والدها كذب وعندما تم سؤالها قالت أن والدي خايف والكلام اللي قاله غير صحيح وتعترف بنت حمادة صابر أنه تم ضربة أيضاً في المستشفى .!!*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

حذرعمرو   موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر والقيادى البارز بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى من غرق   البلاد إزاء تصاعد تلك الأحداث والاشتباكات القائمة إذا لم يتم تشكيل حكومة   وحدة وطنية، مطالبا بضرورة تشكيل حكومة وطنية تضم كافة الأطياف والتيارات   السياسية لإنقاذ مصر.​
وقال   "موسى" فى تصريحات لقناة "بى بى سى" عربى: "إذا لم يكن هناك قيادة مشتركة   جيدة فهناك خوف من غرق مصر"؛ معللا ذلك بأن الحكومة الحالية ليس لديها   القدرة الكافية على إدارة أمور البلاد.
وتعليقا على سحل أحد المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية ووقوع العديد من   المصابين شدد "موسى" على ضرورة محاسبة الوزير المسئول عن تلك الأحداث   لمعرفة تفاصيل ما حدث قائلا: "لايمكن ترك الأمر يسير بهذا الشكل، ولا بد من   تحقيق قضائي وليس إعلامي.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

متظاهرون يلقون الحجارة على قصر الاتحادية والأمن يطلق الغاز


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

*اشتباكات تجري الآن بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين امام قصر الأتحاديه وبالتحديد عند البوابه رقم 4*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

ملثمين يحاولون اقتحام قصر الاتحاديه و المتظاهرين يتصدوا لهم


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*تجددت   الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، بميدان فيكتور عمانويل، أمام   مديرية أمن الإسكندرية مساء اليوم، ودفعت الشرطة بمدرعات إلى محيط الميدان   فى محاولة لتفرقة المتظاهرين.

ويواصل المتظاهرون رشق قوات الأمن بالحجارة، مرددين هتافات ضد وزارة   الداخلية، والرئيس محمد مرسى، وأشعلوا النيران فى إطارات السيارات، فيما   تواصل قوات الأمن إطلاق قنابل الغاز بشكل مكثف. 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Nv24armq8KU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

ال ابن شقيق المواطن المسحول حماده   صابر، إن عمه يكذب لأن  أعضاء النيابة العامة اليوم منعت المحامى الخاص به  من الدخول أثناء  التحقيقات حتى يمارسوا ضغوطًا  لكي ينفي الضرب والسحل  الذى تعرض له أمام  قصر الاتحادية بالأمس.
وأضاف  فى مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "الحياة اليوم" الذى يذاع   على قناة الحياة، أن أعضاء النيابة ضغطوا عليه بشعاراات زائفة، بأن مصر لن   تهدم بسببك ويجب أن تذكر الحقيقة واستجاب لهم لأنه فى غاية الفقر.
لافتا النظر إلى أنه النيابة  منعوا أهله من زيارته حتى تم استجوابه،   مؤكدًا بأن أهله فى المطرية والصعيد يرفضون هذا التفريط في الحق، موضحًا   أنه خائف ومن ثم لم يذكر الحقيقة وقال "إن وزير الداخلية لو يرضى أن يجرد   ابنه من ملابسه "أنا هوافق"


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

نادر بكار: شرعية الرئيس "خط أحمر".. وما جاء بالصندوق لن يرحل إلا به


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

اخترقت الزجاجات الحارقة والمولوتوف إحدي  نوافذ قصر الاتحادية  وأدي إلي اشتعالها ،ويواصل المتظاهرون  القاء  المولوتوف تجاه القصر ،وأفاد  شهود عيان بأن النيران أتت علي احدى  النوافذ  ودخل بعضها القصر ولم تتبدى  قوات الامن اى رد فعل الى الان .

 وكان المتظاهرون قد أزالوا الأسلاك الشائكة المتواجدة على بوابة قصر   الاتحادية رقم 4 المطلة على شارع الميرغني قبل أن يقنعهم البعض اﻵخر   بالعدول عن قرارهم.

وأدى آﻻف المتظاهرين صلاة الغائب على روح شهيد أمس أمام قصر الاتحادية محمد   حسين قرنى الشهير بكريستى، كما قاموا بإشعال الشموع على روح الشهيد.


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jsKq7CF-kOw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]89rxaJrSdTc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

منى الشاذلي: إتصلنا بالرقم الذي تحدثت منه زوجة المواطن حمادة لقناة أون تي فإكتشفنا أنه رقم أحد ضباط العلاقات العامة بالداخلية


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Z0u-I73F3Ko[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

أحمد طرانة 

أمرت نيابتا شمال القاهرة الكلية وقصر   النيل، برئاسة  المستشار وائل حسين، بحبس 25 متهمًا 4 أيام على ذمة   التحقيقات، لاتهامهم  بإشعال النيران في مدرسة قصر الدوبارة والاعتداء على   القوات،  بعد الاشتباكات التي وقعت بميدان سيمون بوليفار بين المتظاهرين   وقوات  الأمن.
وجهت النيابة، برئاسة سمير حسن، للمتهمين تهم إشعال النيران في المدرسة وإثارة الشغب والاعتداء على قوات الأمن بالمولوتوف والطوب.


المصرى اليوم
​ وأنكر المتهمون كل التهم المنسوبة إليهم، وأكدوا أن الشرطة ألقت القبض عليهم بطريقة عشوائية.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

طارق وجيه 
رشق المئات، مساء السبت،  بوابة رقم 1   بقصر الاتحادية الرئاسي، وقوات الأمن داخل القصر بالحجارة،  وردت عليهم   قوات الأمن بإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريقهم.
وقام عدد كبير من المتظاهرين  بتكسير رخام رصيف قصر   الاتحادية، لرشقه على قوات الأمن، فيما انضمت 5  سيارات إسعاف جديدة لمحيط   قصر الاتحادية، ليصل إجمالي السيارات لحوالي 20  سيارة، تحسبًا لوقوع أي   إصابات بين المتظاهرين.
واحتشد آلاف المتظاهرين أمام القصر مرددين هتافات مناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ووزارة الداخلية.
وأزال المتظاهرون الأسلاك  الشائكة أمام بوابة رقم 4، مما   تسبب في ارتباك مروري في شارع «الميرغني»،  وسط غياب كامل من قوات الشرطة   التي تمركزت داخل سور القصر وعلى أطراف  الشارع، من ناحية «صلاح سالم».
وأكد قائد الحرس الجمهوري أن  قوات الحرس لن تنساق وراء أي   أعمال استفزازية من بعض المتظاهرين أمام قصر  «الاتحادية» الرئاسي بمصر   الجديدة.
واستنكر اللواء محمد أحمد زكي،  قائد الحرس الجمهوري،   إقدام البعض من المتظاهرين، مساء السبت، على إشعال  النيران باستخدام مادة   البنزين أمام الباب الرئيسي للقصر، إضافة إلى إشعال  النار في  «الكاوتشوك»،  وإلقاء بعض العبوات المشتعلة والحجارة داخل القصر.
وقال «زكي» إن القوات التابعة  للحرس الجمهوري هي من تتولى   إطفاء هذه النيران باستخدام المياه، مؤكدًا عدم  تواجد أي من عناصر الأمن   المركزي في هذا المكان، تجنبًا لحدوث أي احتكاكات  أو مواجهات من جانب   المتظاهرين وعناصر الشرطة.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*مفاجأة بالمستندات..250 مليون دولار من قطر لحماس لحماية حكم "مرسى"

*​*2/2/2013   11:59 PM​*​*




​*​*  	تنشر "بوابة الفجر" نص خطاب صادر من مساعد وزير الخارجية القطرى، إلى  رئيس  الوزراء القطرى ووزير الخارجية يخطره فيه بأنه تم اصدار شيك بقيمة  250  مليون دولار من أموال الطوارئ بوزارة المالية القطرية لرئيس المكتب  السياسي  لحركة حماس خالد مشعل، وذلك حتى تتمكن حكومة حماس فى غزة من تمكين  الرئيس  محمد مرسي والحفاظ على حياته، واستقرار إدارته للبلاد لأطول فترة  مقبلة.*​
* 	ووفقا للخطاب ستتولى حركة حماس بموجب هذا المبلغ 250 مليون دولار حماية الرئيس محمد مرسي والحفاظ على حياته وعلى حكمه.*​
* 	وفيما يلى نص الخطاب:*​
* 	سري*​
* 	مذكرة للعرض على*​
* 	معالى رئيس الوزراء وزير الخارجية*​
*  	بشأن توجه معاليكم الكريم الوارد بالكتاب رقم ح م / 6013/01/9183، المؤرخ   بتاريخ 23 يناير 2013 والمعنى بسرعة توجيه منحة عاجلة إلى حكومة حماس  بقيمة  250 مليون دولار (تحت بند منحة أعباء إضافية للمساعدة على تمكين  الرئيس  المصري والحفاظ على حياته واستقرار إدارته للبلاد لأطول فترة  ممكنة).*​
*  	أود إبلاغ معاليكم أن المنحة المصدق بها استخرجت من صندوق (الطوارئ  بوزارة  المالية) بالشيك رقم (060622496) المؤرخ فى 27 يناير 2013 والمسحوب  على  مصرف قطر المركزى باسم السيد / خالد عبد الرحيم اسماعيل عبد القادر  مشعل،  رئيس المكتب السياسي لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية (حماس).*​
* 	مرسل لمعاليكم للتكرم والإفادة.*​
* 	وتفضلوا معاليكم بقبول فائق الاحترام،*​
* 	على بن فهد الشهوانى الهاجرى مساعد وزير الخارجية للشئون الخارجية. *​*
*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

اهتمت شبكة "سى.إن.إن" الأمريكية بالفيديو الخاص بسحل  متظاهر الاتحادية،  ووصفت المشهد بـ"العنيف والبشع"، واعتذرت للمشاهد  الأمريكى عن سوء المنظر  الإنسانى والأخلاقى، مطالبة الآباء والأمهات بمنع  أطفالهم من مشاهدته.

  	وقالت المذيعة، فى تقرير مباشر لها: "سيعرض فيديو لسحل أحد المتظاهرين،   أمام قصر الرئيس المصرى، من جانب البوليس المصرى، تمت إذاعته من جانب قناة   الحياة المصرية، منذ قليل"، مؤكدة أن المشهد لم يكن سهلا التقاطه، إذ  يبدو  أن فريق التصوير التقطه من فوق أحد المبانى العالية المجاورة للقصر،  لافتة  إلى أن تعرية المتظاهر كانت ضمن مجموعة من الإجراءات التى اتخذتها  الشرطة  تجاه المتظاهرين، ومنها إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع.

  	الفيديو الذى استمر لمدة دقيقة ونصف الدقيقة ضم تنويها من القناة بالخط   الأحمر كتب فيه "ما يحدث فى مصر.. الاضطرابات المصرية.. ما يظهر من ضرب تم   نشره فى إحدى القنوات الفضائية"، وظهر لوجو الـ"سى.إن.إن" "مباشر" وفى   مقابله قناة الحياة.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

كلف النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله المحامى العام   الأول  لنيابة شرق القاهرة للتحقيق فى البلاغ المقدم من ناصر العسقلانى ضد   وزير  الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم ومدير أمن القاهرة اللواء أسامة  الصغير  بسبب  تعرية مواطن وسحله من قبل قوات الأمن المركزي الجمعة أمام  قصر  الاتحادية. 
وذكر البلاغ الذى حمل رقم 1766 لسنة 2013 عرائض النائب   العام أن المشكو  فى حقه الأول بصفته وزيرًا للداخلية والمسئول الأول عن   تحركات أفراد الأمن  وسلوكهم، وكذلك المسئول أمنيا وسياسيا عن أمن   المواطنين وحمايتهم أصدر  أوامره للمتهم الثانى بالتعامل مع المظاهرات   وفضها باستخدام العنف والقمع  والتعذيب، وارتكب المتهمون جريمــة من   الجرائــم التى نــص عليــها  الدستـــور والتى لا تســـقط بالتـــقادم وهى   جريمة التعذيب، وقد شاهد  الشعب المصرى بأكمله عبر وسائل الإعلام المرئية   آلـة التعـذيـب المصـرية –  الشـرطـة - وهى تعـتــدى على مواطن مصرى   بتعذيبـه وإهانتــه، بل وتجريده من  ملابسه فى مشهد لا إنساني فى مشهد   مشين.
وأضاف البلاغ أن المتهمين قد ارتكبا جريمة من الجرائم   الجنائية التى لا  تسقط بالتقادم وهى جريمة التعذيب ولما كان هذا السلوك   يهدد أمن الوطن  وسلامة المواطنين لذلك يطالب النائب العام باحالة المتهمين   إلى محكمة  الجنايات.


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*
حاول بعض أعضاء "البلاك بلوك" المتواجدين عند قصر الاتحادية اقتحام القصر الجمهورى عن طريق ربط إحدى بوابات القصر بسلاسل الجنازير وسحبه مما أدى إلى فتح الباب من قِبل الحرس الجمهورى مُحاولينالقبض على مَن حاولوا فتح باب القصر ومُلاحقتهم خارج القصر.

جدير بالذكر أن حدّة الاشتباكات زادت بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية حيث كثف الأمن من إطلاقه لقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع مما أدى إلى وقوع العديد من حالات الاختناق بين صفوف المُتظاهرين.
*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

دعا  حمدين صباحي  الوكيل  المؤسس للتيار الشعبي، عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني، إلى  ضرورة إقالة  اللواء  محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، مشدداً على ضرورة تقديمه  للمحاكمة  العاجلة  بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين وسحلهم والاعتداء على كرامة  المواطن  المصري.​ وحمل  صباحي  الدكتور محمد  مرسي مسئولية دماء الشهداء والمصابين في مختلف محافظات  مصر،  ونشر العنف  بالبلاد معتبراً أن سياسات الرئيس وجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين  تسببت في مقتل  أكثر من 70 متظاهر ومواطن في كافة أرجاء الوطن ما  يُعد  جريمة في حق الشعب  المصري.​ وأعترف   مؤسس التيار الشعبي  أن هناك فجوة كبيرة بين جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني والشارع   المصري، مفسراً تلك  الفجوة برغبة المتظاهرين في إسقاط الدكتور محمد مرسي   في الوقت التي سعت فيه  الجبهة إلى تقليل تلك المطالب ومحاولة إيجاد حلول   وسطى من خلال الحوار  الوطني.​ وأعلن   صباحي أن الجبهة  أخيراً شعرت بارتكابها أخطاء جسيمة وقررت الوقوف في صف   الشعب المصري ودعم  مطالبه بإسقاط النظام الذي تسبب في إسالة الدماء في   مختلف المدن ومحافظات  الجمهورية، واصفاً العنف السائد في البلاد بالامتداد   لسياسة النظام البائد  للرئيس المخلوع محمد حسني مبارك.​


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)

قال المهندس ممدوح حمزة، المهندس الاستشاري، والناشط   السياسي، أن  وزارة الداخلية مارست القهر بأقصى أنواعه على المواطن المسحول   حمادة صابر  عندما احتجزته لديها وأجبرته على تغيير أقواله وتقديم الشكر   لوزارة  الداخلية.
وقال حمزة في مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي وائل الابراشى في   برنامج"  العاشرة مساء" محذرا النائب العام : أقول للنائب العام والسلطات   المصرية،  إنه إذا لم يتم التحقيق بشكل عاجل وفوري في واقعة سحل حمادة   والقصاص له ممن  فعلوا به ما فعلوه وشاهده العالم.. فسنقوم بتقديم ملف   الواقعة إلى المحكمة  الجنائية الدولية للتحقيق فيها، لأنها هي الكفيلة   بالتحقيق في الواقعة في  حالة إغلاقها والتستر عليها من نظام الرئيس مرسي.
وقال حمزة  : المشهد ليس متعلقا بإسقاط النظام أو غيره ,   لكنه متعلق  بالكرامة الإنسانية لمواطن شاهد العالم عورته, وذكرنا بمشهد   سجن أبو غريب,  حيث يتم السحل وتعرية المواطنين في ميادين مصر مشيرا إلى إن   ضباط الأمن  المركزي يفعلون بالمتظاهرين مثلما فعل الأمريكان بالعراقيين   في سجن " أبو  غريب".
وقال حمزة : أنا أعذر المواطن حمادة على ما قام به, لان ما تعرض له أكثر بكثير مما حدث له.


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)

*






في تغريده عبر تويتر لاقت العديد من التهكم والسخرية – لهول الإدعاء بها –  أكد القيادي بالإخوان المسلمين د.عصام العريان،أن المواطن الذي تم سحله  وتعريته بالكامل أمام الاتحادية انتماءه السياسي للإخوان المسلمين، وكان  يتظاهر من أجل ما أسماه" شرعية الرئيس". الجدير بالذكر أن المواطن الذي  تناقلت وسائل الإعلام عبر مصر والعالم فيديو يظهره عاري تمامًا،ومحاط برجال  شرطة يركلونه من كل جهة،أكد للتليفزيون المصري أن رجال الشرطة كانوا  يحمونه ،وذلك كما أكدت أسرته جاء كشهادة منه تحت تهديدات رجال الداخلية له.

ايه رأيكوا مفيش كوميديا احسن من كده 
*


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)

*  	جاءت مصر فى الترتيب الرابع للدول  الغير آمنة على مستوى العالم، حسبما كشف  تقرير صادر عن CNN .وكشف التقرير  عن أن الظروف الامنية بمصر ، بعد  التطورات السياسية التي تشهدها البلاد،  اثر سقوط النظام السابق، وتولى  الاخوان المسلمين الحكم، والغياب الأمني،  والمظاهرات المتكررة، تمنع  السائحين من زيارة المعالم السياحية بالبلاد فى  أمان، كما كان بالسابق.  	   	ونصح التقرير السياح الراغبين فى زيارة  البلاد باصطحاب مرشد سياحي، يمكنهم  من التنزه فى الاماكن الامنة فقط.
*


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)

*حالة من الحزن سيطرت على أقارب  وأصدقاء المواطن المسحول حمادة صابر، الذى  قامت قوات الأمن المركزى  بتعريته وسحله فى محيط قصر الاتحادية، أول من  أمس، حيث كان الغضب سيد  الموقف داخل منزله.              جيرانه شهدوا بأنه خَلُوق ومحترم، ولا  يهتم إلا بلقمة العيش التى يوفرها  بالكاد لأبنائه الثلاثة من عمله  بالمحارة. يقطن فى غرفة واحدة بحمام مشترك  فى منطقة أبو سيد بالمطرية،  ويسعى جاهدا لصد هجمات الزمن عن عائلته الصغيرة  وحماية كرامتهم، إلا أن  الداخلية أهانته وعبثت بكرامته وكرامة عائلته.              ابنته رندا (17  عاما) طالبة فى الصف الثالث الإعدادى، رأت والدها وهو يتم  تعريته وضربه،  فصرخت وبكت، قائلة «سمعت بابا بيقول للشرطة أنا ماليش دعوة  بحاجة أنا بس  كنت باتفرج، وماما جريت وراه وقالت مش هسيبه». وأضافت رندا أن  والدها حاول  أن يستر نفسه بالملابس ولكنهم ظلوا يضربونه بوحشية.              أما  شقيقتها رانيا (19 عاما) وهى الحاصلة على دبلوم، فقالت إن والدها طلب  منها  خمسة جنيهات حتى يذهب إلى قصر الاتحادية، وهى كانت قد حصلت عليها من   خطيبها حتى يتوجه بها إلى قصر الاتحادية، فطلبت منه أن تذهب هى وأختها معه   فوافق الأب واتجهت الأم معهم، وأكدت أنها فى أثناء حدوث الاشتباكات حاولت   الفرار هى وأسرتها ولكنها فوجئت بقوات الأمن المركزى تقبض على والدها   وتسحبه من ملابسه حتى أصبح عاريا، وأنها ظلت تصرخ هى وأختها ولكن شباب   المتظاهرين حاولوا احتجازهم حتى لا ينالهم أذى من قوات الأمن المركزى.   رانيا أكدت لـ«التحرير» أنها كانت مخطوبة لأحد الشباب بالمنطقة وبمجرد أن   رأى فيديو تعرية والدها، طلب منها أن ترد إليه (الشبكة).              أما  سحر السيد عبد الرحمن، التى تملك محلا صغيرا أسفل منزل حمادة، فأكدت  أنه  رجل بسيط، وليس له علاقة بأى مشكلات، ودائما ما يأخذ احتياجات منزله  منها  دون أن يدفع الحساب، وينتظر إلى حين أن يأتى له عمل، ثم يقوم بتسديد   الديون المتراكمة عليه.              متولى السيد، أحد جيران حمادة ومن  شباب المطرية، أكد أن الأهالى لن  يتركوا حق حمادة ولن يتنازلوا عن حقه،  وأنه سيتم حصار قسم شرطة المطرية،  وسيتم تجريد المأمور من ملابسه مثلما  قامت الشرطة بتجريد حمادة من ملابسه.
*


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)

*
قالت الكاتبة  الصحفية نشوى الحوفي، إن مصر ليست بلد المصريين على مر العصور، فهي دائما  ملك الحاكم، وكانت ملكا لمبارك، والآن لمرسي، وتابعت خلال لقائها مع برنامج  "صباح أون" على قناة "أون تي في"، أن الرئيس مرسي يستكثر على المواطن  الغلبان الستر فقام رجاله بسحل وتعرية المواطن "حماده صابر". 
وأضافت  الحوفي، أن الرئيس محمد مرسي، ليس سوى موفد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لقصر  الرئاسة، ولا يستطع اتخاذ أي قرار بمفرده، فلابد من أن يأخذ رأي الجماعة،  ووجهت الحوفي رسالة إلى المرشد العام للجماعة، وللمهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب  المرشد، قائلة: "أبوس ايديكم نقعد مع بعض راجل لراجل من أجل صالح الوطن"،  ووجهت رسالة آخرى لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطني والنخب السياسية هي: "اعملوا حاجة  صح وخليكم رجالة"، وأشارت الحوفي، إلى أن الرئيس محمد مرسي ليس صناعة  مصرية، بل هو صناعة خارجية تتكون من "إيران وحركة حماس، وأمريكا". 
وفي نهاية  اللقاء، قالت الحوفي، وهي تبكي، ملعون "نخبة فاسدة تعتقد أن النضال في  المكاتب، والجماعة اللي هدفها توصل لمصر وكرسيها، وشارع مش فاهم حاجة".*


----------



## بايبل333 (3 فبراير 2013)

>




هاتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــولى كرباج


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*ا**حتشد عشرات من أطفال الشوارع، والصبية أمام الجدار الخرسانى، فى شارع الشيخ ريحان، واعتلوا الجدار، ورشقوا قوات الأمن المركزى بالحجارة، الأمر الذى دفع القوات إلى إطلاق أعيرة صوت فى الهواء لتفرقتهم،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*أهالى قرية "المسحول" يهددون بقطع الطريق لإخلاء سبيله وكشف الحقيقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر: الأمن منع "مسحول الاتحادية" من العرض على الطب الشرعى اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*رسميا.. استقالة نائب الكاثوليكية بالشورى احتجاجا على سحل مواطن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*وفاة متظاهر ثان فى أحداث الاتحادية بمستشفى هليوبوليس متأثرا بإصابته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*اندلعت اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع قصر العينى، منذ قليل، رشق خلالها المتظاهرون، جنود الأمن المركزى، بالحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*زادت أعداد المتوافدين على ميدان التحرير عصر اليوم، الأحد، وتجمع المتظاهرون حول منصة التحرير لسماع الأغانى الثورية والوطنية، وألقى عدد من الشعراء القصائد التى تهاجم النظام من أعلى منصة التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*"القومى للمرأة" يطلب اعتذار الداخلية بعد الاعتداء على فتاة أمام الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*وصول عدد من متظاهرى التحرير لـ"الاتحادية".. والأمن يكثف انتشاره*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*سقوط قنابل الغاز داخل الجامعة الأمريكية فى اشتباكات "قصر العينى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*كشف الدكتور محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أنه تم العثور على جثة بائع متجول، فى محيط ميدان التحرير، إثر إصابته بطلق نارى، وتم نقله إلى مستشفى المنيرة العام.*


----------



## بايبل333 (3 فبراير 2013)

*عاجل :حمادة صابر الذى تم سحلة امام الاتحادية يعدل عن أقوالة أمام النيابة 
ويتهم الشرطة بالاعتداء علية*


بعد أى عبيط


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)

اعترف المواطن المسحول حماده صابر، بإعتداء قوات الشرطة عليه، خلال اشتباكات الإتحادية، الجمعة الماضية.

  	وكشف صابر أن أحد ضباط الشرطة قام بتهديده وقال له : "لو اتكلمت هنخلص   عليك"، مما دفعه لنفى إعتداء الشرطة عليه وتوجيه التهمة للمتظاهرين   بالإتحادية.

  	وأوضح صابر أنه قال الحقيقة لأن "أهله اتبروا منه.. وأحنا صعايدة والشرف والحقيقة عندنا أهم من أى حاجة".


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> اعترف المواطن المسحول حماده صابر، بإعتداء قوات الشرطة عليه، خلال اشتباكات الإتحادية، الجمعة الماضية.
> 
> وكشف صابر أن أحد ضباط الشرطة قام بتهديده وقال له : "لو اتكلمت هنخلص   عليك"، مما دفعه لنفى إعتداء الشرطة عليه وتوجيه التهمة للمتظاهرين   بالإتحادية.
> 
> وأوضح صابر أنه قال الحقيقة لأن "أهله اتبروا منه.. وأحنا صعايدة والشرف والحقيقة عندنا أهم من أى حاجة".



[YOUTUBE]jx9iL2Fc9Es[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]O9E3-_4Fj4A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *مفاجأة بالمستندات..250 مليون دولار من قطر لحماس لحماية حكم "مرسى"
> 
> *​*2/2/2013   11:59 PM​*​*
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]6hAvppZi9Yk&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يقطعون طريق الكورنيش بعد توقف الاشتباكات مع الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يلاحق المتظاهرين بـ"الكورنيش" ويضبط بعضهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*العشرات يتجمعون أمام قصر الاتحادية ويقطعون شارع الميرغنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*منصة التحرير تطالب من يحمل سلاحا بعدم إطلاق الرصاص بالميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*شلل مرورى بكورنيش النيل بعد تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يرشقون سيارات الأمن المركزى بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2013)

*أطفال يلقون الحجارة على قصر الاتحادية والمتظاهرون يمنعونهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2013)

طعن متظاهر بالتحرير ونقله للمستشفى لمحاولته حماية فتاة من متحرشين


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2013)

توقف الاشتباكات بمحيط الاتحادية وعودة الهدوء


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)

6 ثانية


Tahrir News ‏@Tahrir_News​شاهد  على الاتحادية :اتى الينا احد ضباط الداخلية ورفض ذكر اسمه وقال لنا ان  بين صفوفهم اشخاص من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وهم من يستخدمون العنف


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

قال سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين،  إن  الشرطة  الموجودة الآن هي شرطة الحاكم مضيفا أن هناك خداع تم من رئاسة   الجمهورية  خلال الفترة السابقة
وأشار عاشور خلال حواره مع برنامج مصر الجديدة على فضائية   الحياة إلى أن  أنه إذا كان هناك انتخابات نزيهة ستشارك المعارضة فيها  ولكن  هناك توتر في  الشارع المصري حيث إن الرئيس مرسي عاقب شعب القناة  محملا  إياه المسؤولية  عما يحدث.
وقال عاشور«الحكومة في غيبوبة» وأضاف: «كل يوم يتأخر عنه   مرسي تزيد  الاستحقاقات حيث إننا لم نسمع حتى الآن عن حقوق الشهداء وأكد أن   الشباب فقد  الأمل في كل شيء قاطعا بأن أغلب الأشخاص ا لذين يقومون  بالعنف  قد نزلوا  إلى التظاهرات السابقة وحرض على ذلك السياسة الخاطئة  لرئيس  الجمهورية».
وقال عاشور إن حل الأزمة في أن يصالح مرسي شعبه وأن يقدم تنازلات ويقبل بالحوار مع المعارضة باعتبارها شريك.


----------



## DODY2010 (4 فبراير 2013)

Alaa Lolo السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الرجاء قراءة المنشور كله يوجد شاب يُدعى "محمد رمضان أبو بكر محمد" طالب
" يسكن بـ 17شارع الجامع- جزيرة الدهب -الجيزة"
والدته مريضه بالسرطان وعندما ذهب بها إلى المستشفى طلب منه الدكتور أن يأتى ببعض الورق الخاص بتحليلها ومرضها وكانت تلك المستشفى بجانب ميدان عبد المنعم رياض بالتحرير وعندما نزل حتى يركب مواصلة تذهب به إلى مكان بيته قام ظابط أمن مركزى بالقبض عليه ولم نتوصل إليه وطلب منى والده أن أعرض قصته عليكم حتى نحاول إنقاذه من يد الشرطة فوالده رجل على باب الله يعمل فى "كُشك" الرجاء مشاركة البوست حتى نحاول مساعدته فسوف يأتى اليوم على غيره وستتعامل الشرطه معه كذلك أعتذر


----------



## DODY2010 (4 فبراير 2013)

عاجل : وفاة محمد الجندي الناشط السياسي بالتيار الشعبي بمستشفي الهلال

نشر الخبر

– توفي صباح اليوم الناشط السياسي محمد الجندي عضو التيار الشعبي بطنطا بمستشفي الهلال بالقاهرة، والتي نقل إليها منذ عدة أيام في حالة غيبوبة كاملة.

وقال عمرو أسامة عضو حركة 6 أبريل بطنطا أنه تم رفع الأجهزة الطبية وسط حالة من الانهيار لأهله وزملائه في المستشفي.

وكان والد الجندي قد أتهم قوات الأمن بتعذيب ابنه في معسكر الجبل الأحمر بعد أن تم اعتقاله من كوبري قصر النيل يوم 28 يناير الماضي.


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

15 دقيقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ثورة استعادة الثورة ‏@Imagination
دم محمد الجندي ف رقبتك يا مرسي مع دم من سبقوه ومن  سيلحقوه. السور المخضب بالدم النبيل بيننا وبينك يزداد علوا وعمقا. استقو  بحماس علينا يا قاتل​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

*حمل  الدكتور  خالد سعيد منسق الجبهة السلفية، الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس  الجمهورية، مسئولية  مقتل محمد الجندى عضو التيار الشعبى، إذا لم يأمر  بالتحقيق فى أسباب مقتله  متأثرا بالتعذيب على يد رجال الأمن، مشيرا إلى أن  أبناء التيار الإسلامى  هم أكثر من عانى من التعذيب والقمع فى عهد مبارك  ولن يسمحوا بعودة هذه  الممارسات، بحسب تعبيره.

وقال سعيد فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع": "عزاؤنا إلى أسرة محمد الجندى   ونحن نندد بظلم أى إنسان، وهناك شكوك قوية حول هذه الواقعة، نظرا  لاختفائه  لمدة 3 أيام، وإن صح بالفعل أنه كان محتجزا بمعسكر الأمن المركزى  بالجبل  الأحمر، وأنه مات متأثرا بالتعذيب وليس فى إطار المصادمات أو  الاشتباكات،  فنحن لدينا استعداد للتظاهر من أجله لأننا لن نقبل عودة أيام  مبارك مرة  أخرى".

وأكد سعيد، أن الدكتور محمد مرسى مسئول عن مقتل محمد الجندى بصفته حاكما   للبلاد، وطالبه بضرورة إعطاء أوامره بالتحقيق فى الواقعة وفى حالة صحتها   لابد من توقيع العقوبة القانونية على كل من تورط فى هذه الواقعة، مشيرا إلى   أنه فى حال لم يعاقبهم الرئيس ووزير الداخلية فهم مشتركون فى الجناية".

واتهم سعيد التيار الشعبى وجبهة الإنقاذ بالتدشين للعنف مثل وزارة الداخلية   من خلال عمليات ما وصفه بالتخريب وحصار المنشآت العامة، مضيفا: "عارض كما   تريد لكن لا تلجأ للعنف".*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

الناشط السياسى محمد الجندى






 أمرت  نيابة قصر النيل برئاسة المستشار سمير حسن بتشريح جثة الناشط  السياسى محمد  الجندى، الذى اختفى من ميدان التحرير عقب الذكرى الثانية  للثورة لمعرفة  أسباب الوفاة. 
 أظهرت  تحقيقات عمرو عوض، وكيل أول النيابة، أن "المجني عليه اختفي يوم 27  يناير،  واتهم محاميه الشرطة بالتعدي عليه بالضرب وتعذيبه داخل معسكر  الجبل الأحمر  بعدما ألقت قوات الأمن القبض عليه بميدان التحرير، وأضافوا  فى بلاغهم أن  هناك 3 أشخاص مقبوض عليهم كانوا مع الجندي داخل معسكر الجبل  الأحمر وشاهدوا  أفراد الشرطة تتعدى عليه.


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

وصل المهندس ممدوح  حمزة، وحمدين صباحي المرشح الرئاسي السابق مع عدد من  أعضاء التيار الشعبي  المصري وعدد من أصدقاء محمد الجندي، أمام مشرحة زينهم،  لاستلام جثته بعد  أن وافته المنية فجر اليوم "الاثنين"، إثر دخوله في  غيبوبة تامة منذ أيام  نتيجة تعرضه للضرب والتعذيب.
  	وسيتم تشييع جنازته اليوم في مسيرة شعبية تنطلق من أمام المشرحة باتجاه   مسجد عمر مكرم، عقب صلاة الظهر على أن يطوفوا بالنعش ميدان التحرير.
  	كما يستعد معتصمو ميدان التحرير لاستقبال جنازة محمد الجندى، وبدء عدد   كبير من المواطنين بالتوافد علي الميدان انتظارًا لاستقبال المسيرة القادمة   بالنعش من مشرحة زينهم بقيادة ممدوح حمزة وحمدين صباحي وأحمد دومة وعدد  من  النشطاء السياسيين.​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

* هتافات ضد مرسى والإخوان فى جنازة شهيدى الاتحادية ومطالب بـ"القصاص"*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

*




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بتوقيع الكشف الطبى على مسحول الاتحادية بعد تدهور صحته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*المئات يطوفون التحرير بجثمانى شهيدى الاتحادية.. وهتافات ضد الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*توقف المرور بالكورنيش.. والمتظاهرون يرشقون أمن سفارة أمريكا بالحجارة*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

* 






*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

دقيقة



*Mohamed Abu Hamed* ‏@*MohamedAbuHamed*
للتطوع في حملة جمع التوقيعات لإسقاط مرسي أرسل على الإيميل OurEgypt2013@gmail.com https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*مشيعو جنازة شهيدى الاتحادية يحطمون سيارة شرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*أم الشهيد عمرو من أمام المشرحة: "ليه ولادنا إحنا اللى بتموت"؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*أمن السويس يضبط متهمًا بقتل المتظاهرين وبحوزته قنابل غاز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة من التحرير إلى "القضاء العالى" للتنديد بأحداث الاتحادية*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

عرض برنامج العاشرة مساء" جزءا من  كلمة قالها وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد  ابراهيم فى حوار سابق مع الاعلامى  وائل الابراشى اعترف فيها بانه حصل على  تعليمات من القيادة السياسية  للبلاد ممثلا فى رئيس الجمهورية، ورئيس  الوزراء باتخاذ كافة الاجراءت  الامنية، والتعامل بعنف وبشكل فورى مع  المتظاهرين للحفاظ على سلمية  التظاهرات ووقف عنف المتظاهرين قائلا : " أما  الخارجون على القانون فدول  ملهمش أمان عندى" حسب وصفه. وقال الوزير إن  التعليمات جاءته من القيادة  السياسية بقتل المتظاهرين وهو ما حدث عقب تولى  وزير الداخلية محمد إبراهيم  مسئولية الوزارة عقب إقالة اللواء احمد جمال  الدين. وعلق الاعلامى وائل  الابراشى على كلام وزير الداخلية قائلا : محدش  يكلمنا عن مسئولية ضابط  شرطة صغير، تجاوز فى حق متظاهر او فى حق مجموعة..  لكن وزير الداخلية معترف  بأنه اخذ التعليمات من القيادة السياسية، ومن رئيس  الجمهورية ومن رئيس  الوزراء.. وبالتالى فالدم الذى يسال الان فى الشوارع  المسئول عنه هو وزير  الداخلية ورئيس الجمهورية ورئيس الوزراء.


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الثقافة يتقدم باستقالته لمرسي احتجاجا على اعمال العنف بالبلاد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## V mary (4 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



*احببتي يا قطر ديما قلبك علينا كدة 
ربنا يخليكي لينا مش عارفين كنا من غيرك هنموت ازاي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*حرب شوارع بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بمدينة طنطا عقب جنازة "الجندى"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*قوات الامن تغلق النور فى الشوارع الرئيسية والمحيطة بمبنى المحافظة بطنطا لتفريق المتظاهرين*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

* 





*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*قام مجهولون اليوم الاثنين، بسرقة وتحطيم جزء من شبكة الاتصالات المتواجدة أعلى سطح مبنى مجمع المحاكم بالسويس، بالإضافة إلى سرقة جهاز تكييف، وتم إخطار النيابة العامة بالواقعة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*تجديد حبس 12 متهما فى أحداث اشتباكات الاتحادية 15 يوما*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*الطب الشرعى: "سعد والجندى" توفيا بمقذوفات نارية فى الرأس والبطن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة من السيدة زينب للتحرير لرفض التحرش بالناشطات الأربعاء القادم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*تشهد مدينة طنطا حرب شوارع بين المئات من المتظاهرين وبين قوات الأمن المعنية بحراسة مديرية أمن الغربية وديوان عام محافظة الغربية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*أعلن اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو عن مسيرة احتجاجية، ستخرج ظهر الجمعة المقبلة من دوران شبرا إلى مكتب النائب العام، احتجاجا على الحكم الصادر من محكمة جنايات القاهرة اليوم، بالسجن المشدد 3 سنوات لكل من مايكل نجيب ومايكل مسعد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يحاصرون قسم ثان طنطا والأمن يهدد بإطلاق قنابل الغاز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*
"فاينانشيال تايمز": حكومة الإخوان تتودد لرجال أعمال عصر مبارك*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

أكدت  مصادر أمنية تسلل  بعض العناصر الفلسطينية الخطرة التابعة لحركة حماس إلى  مصر، عبر الأنفاق  الحدودية منذ عدة أيام، وذلك للقيام بعمليات تخريبية  وإشاعة الفوضى بمصر.

وأوضحت  المصادر لـ"صدى البلد"، أنه تم رصد 14 شخصًا تم تدريبهم بمعرفة   كتائب عز  الدين القسام، بعد تسللهم إلي مصر لارتكاب عمليات تخريبية.

وأضافت  أنه تم إرسال نشرة إلي جميع المديريات والاقسام بأسماء تلك العناصر   وهي:  "ع.ف، أ.ز، م.م، أ.ع، م.ر، م.ز، ع.م، ع.إ، م.س، م.ع، ي.ا، ش.م،  ع.ا،  ح.م".


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*شيعت مساء اليوم جنازة عمرو سعد إبراهيم عضو التيار الشعبى، أحد أبناء بنى سويف والذى استشهد فى أحداث قصر الاتحادية، حيث نقل الجثمان من القاهرة إلى منطقة الفابريقة بمدينة الفشن جنوب بنى سويف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*تواصل الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن فى محيط مديرية أمن الغربية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*حرق مدرعة شرطة فى طنطا على أثر الاشتباكات بين الثوار وقوات أمن النظام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*إشعال النار فى إطارات السيارات أمام قسم طنطا وقطع الطريق بالاتجاهين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*الأهالي ينضمون للمتظاهرين بطنطا.. والبلطجية يحاولون سرقة محطة وقود*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*قذف قسم ثان طنطا بالمولوتوف ومحاولات لتهريب المساجين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*إقتحام مبنى محافظة الغربية وتكسير الدور الأرضي وإحراق البوابات وقطع الطريق أمام قسم ثانٍ وإشعال إطارات السيارات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*



المدرعة المحترقة بشارع البحر بطنطا
​*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

*إقتحام مبنى محافظة الغربية وتكسير الدور الأرضي وإحراق البوابات.. وقطع الطريق أمام قسم ثانٍ 

 	استمرت الاشتباكات وعملية الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى  مدينة  طنطا حتى الآن، فى محيط قسم شرطة ثانى طنطا ومبنى المحافظة، أعقبت  تشييع  الآلاف لجنازة الناشط السياسى محمد الجندى عضو التيار الشعبى وحزب  الدستور،  الذى تقول أسرته أنه قتل جراء اصابات نتجت عن تعذيبة من قبلل  قوات الشرطة.  	وقام المتظاهرون الغاضبون فى طنطا منذ قليل بإشعال النيران  فى الأبواب  الحديدية لمبنى محافظة الغربية، كما قاموا بتكسير مبنى  المحافظة، وقطعوا  الطريق أمام قسم ثانى طنطا، وأشعلوا النيران فى إطارات  السيارات، مما دفع  قوات الأمن إلى الرد عليهم بإطلاق الغازات المسيلة  للدموع.  	وقاموا بقطع الطريق امام قسم ثاني طنطا واشعال النيران في اطارات   السيارات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*اعتقالات بالجملة الان فى طنطا...و ضرب خرطوش و سقوط العديد من المصابين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

إشعال النيران فى ديوان محافظة الغربية وإصابة متظاهر بخرطوش بالعين


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*حررق مديرية امن الغربية بالكامل ومطارده الشرطة فى الشوارع والشرطة تستغيث بالجيش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*مدير أمن الغربية يطلب الاستعانة بمساعدات من القوات المسلحة رسمياً لمواجهة تدهور الأحوال الأمنية بالمحافظة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*ﻃﺎﺋﺮﺍﺕ ﻫﻴﻠﻴﻜﻮﺑﺘﺮ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﺗﺤﻮﻡ ﺑﻜﺜﺎﻓﺔ ﻓﻮﻕ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻃﻨﻄﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺷﻌﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺍﺭ ﻟﻤﺒﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*قطع الكهرباء في طنطا *


----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2013)

تصاعدت  حدة الاشتباكات التى تشهدها مدينة طنطا منذ تشييع   جنازة الشهيد محمد  الجندى عقب صلاة العصر، والتى استمرت حتى الآن، بين   المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن  المعنية بتأمين المنشآت الحيوية، حيث أشعل   المتظاهرون أمام ديوان عام  محافظة الغربية النيران فى الدور الأرضى لمبنى   المحافظة، واستولوا على إحد  قاذفات قنابل الدخان التابعة لإحدى المدرعات   التابعة لقوات الأمن هناك،  وطائرات الهليكوبتر تجوب موقع الأحداث.

فى السياق ذاته، أصيب أحد المتظاهرين بطلق خرطوش بعينه، فى حين أصيب رائد شرطة ومجندان والعديد بحالات اختناق لم يتم حصرها.

وما  زالت حرب الشوارع وحالات الكر والفر تسود الشوارع الرئيسية فى مدينة   طنطا  خصوصا شارع البحر والشوارع الفرعية منه، كما أقدم عدد من المتظاهرين   على  حرق سيارة تابعة للشرطة، خاصة بتأمين استراحة اللواء حاتم عثمان مدير   أمن  الغربية.


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*صحة الغربية: 15 حالة اختناق فى اشتباكات الأمن والمتظاهرين بطنطا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*نفى العميد خالد العرنوسى، مدير المباحث الجنائية بمديرية أمن الغربية، ما تردد عن استغاثة قوات الأمن بالمحافظة بقوات الجيش لمواجهة متظاهرى طنطا والذين قاموا بمحاولة اقتحام مديرية الأمن وإشعال النيران بديوان عام محافظة الغربية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*قال اللواء حاتم عثمان مدير أمن الغربية، إنه ألقى القبض على 8 من مثيرى الشغب بمدينة طنطا عقب الأحداث التى تشهدها المدينة بشارع البحر الرئيسى، مضيفا فى تصريحات خاصة لـ "اليوم السابع "انه جارى فحصهم الآن،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*أحمدى نجاد: مستعدون لحماية مصر والسعودية إذا "تعرضتا لهجوم"!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*مجهولون يهاجمون محافظ كفر الشيخ ويستولون على سيارته بالمحلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تعيد الأسلاك الشائكة أمام أبواب قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*مباحث الغربية تعيد سيارة سعد الحسينى بعد 4ساعات من الاستيلاء عليها*


----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2013)

*تقدم  السيد  حامد المحامى عضو لجنة الحريات بالنقابة العامة للمحامين ببلاغ  للنائب  العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله ضد المواطن حمادة صابر صاحب  واقعة  السحل الشهيرة أمام قصر الاتحادية، يتهمه فيه بالانضمام لحركة  "آسفين  ياريس"، وأنه من ضمن أنصار النظام السابق الذى يسعون لنشر الفوضى  فى  البلاد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*تجددت الاشتباكات منذ قليل بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام مديرية الأمن بالغربية، وقام المتظاهرون بمحاولة اقتحام المديرية، وتدخلت قوات الأمن لمنعهم من خلال إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع عليهم.*


----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2013)

*
* أكد محمد سامي- رئيس حزب الكرامة، والقيادي بجبهة   الانقاذ  الوطني، أن الجبهة تسعى حالياً لتحديد موعد "مليونيه الكرامة"،   بالإضافة  لسلسلة من الاجراءات القانونية والحقوقية؛ من أجل حق من ماتوا   وأصبوا  وسحلوا خلال الفاعليات السابقة التي تبنتها الجبهة.
 وكشف سامي -في تصريحات خاصة "لبوابة الشروق" أن تدشين   جبهات انقاذ في  محافظات الجمهورية، تحمل نفس أفكار الجبهة ومطالبها،   مضيفاً أن بعض هذه  الجبهات ينسق مع الجبهة الأم والبعض الأخر يحمل الأفكار   والمطالب فقط، وأن  الجبهة مستمرة في نضالها ضد استبداد السلطة الذي بدء   منذ إعلان نوفمبر،  وصولاً إلى الأحداث الجارية.

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*تجددت الاشتباكات بين العشرات من المحتجين صغار السن وقوات الأمن المتواجدة بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية والبريطانية، حيث قطع المتظاهرون طريق كورنيش النيل، ورشقوا قوات الأمن بالحجارة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*قطع العشرات من المتظاهرين بميدان الثورة أمام مبنى محافظة الدقهلية شارع الجيش الرئيسى أمام مبنى المحافظة وذلك احتجاجا على وزارة الداخلية وطريقة معاملته للمتظاهرين وسحلهم، وللمطالبة بمحاكمة وزير الداخلية والمطالبة بإسقاط النظام الذى لم يفِ بوعوده للشعب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يمنع المتظاهرين من نصب خيام أمام قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*أطفال الشوارع تشعل النيران بمنتصف كورنيش النيل وتقذف الأمن بالحجارة

رشق عدد من أطفال الشوارع المتواجدين بمنطقة كورنيش النيل فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأربعاء قوات الأمن المتواجدة خلف الجدار الخرسانى بجوار فندق شيبرد بالحجارة،فى حين توقفت قوات الأمن من إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع.*


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

بدأ «معتصمو التحرير»، الثلاثاء، تجهيز الميدان لـ«جمعة الرحيل»، حيث قام    بعضهم بطلاء الأرصفة، ورسموا الشعارات المنددة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين    والرئيس محمد مرسي على الأسفلت، منها، «الإخوان كاذبون»، و«يسقط محمد    مرسي»، و«يسقط حكم المرشد»، كما رسموا إشارات مرور على الأرض، لتنظيم    المسيرات التي ستنطلق من وإلى الميدان، الجمعة المقبل. 

وطرد المعتصمون الباعة الجائلين خارج الميدان، وهددت المنصة الرئيسية    للميدان عبر مكبرات الصوت أنه حال دخول أي من الباعة إلى الميدان سيتم    تحطيم ما يحمله، فيما وضع المعتصمون حواجز حديدية على مداخل الميدان، لمنع    السيارات من المرور. 

ويطالب المعتصمون بضرورة إسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسي، وتقنين وضع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني.


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

ينظم التحالف الديمقراطى الثورى مسيرة  يوم 11 فبراير القادم  فى  الذكرى الثانية لسقوط الرئيس المخلوع مبارك  شعارها "إسقاط حكم الإخوان  فى  يوم إسقاط حكم المخلوع".

وأوضح سمير سليم عضو السكرتارية المركزية بالحزب الشيوعى المصرى فى تصريحات    خاصة ل"اليوم السابع" أن المسيرة تخرج من أمام مسجد السيدة زينب عقب  صلاة   العصر وتتوجه حتى ميدان التحرير.

ويدعو التحالف الذى يضم القوى الاشتراكية المصرية كافة القوى الوطنية والمدنية والليبرالية وشباب الثورة للمشاركة فى هذه المسيرة.


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على 15 متظاهرا في   محيط كورنيش  النيل، مساء الثلاثاء، فيما تمكنت قوات الشرطة من إعادة فتح   طريق الكورنيش  النيل، بعد قطعه من قبل عشرات المتظاهرين، بعد وقوع   اشتباكات متقطعة بين  المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن.
 كان اللواء هاني جرجس، مأمور قسم شرطة قصر النيل، تلقى   إخطارا  بقطع العشرات لطريق كورنيش النيل، وتحركت قوة من القسم، وتمكنت من   إعادة  فتح الطريق.
 وأوضح «جرجس» أن «قوات الأمن تمكنت من القبض على 15 منهم».
 كانت الاشتباكات تجددت بين عشرات المتظاهرين، وقوات الأمن، أمام فندق «سميراميس» على كورنيش النيل.
 وألقى المتظاهرون الحجارة، وزجاجات «المولوتوف» على قوات    الأمن، التي ردت بإطلاق «الخرطوش» وقنابل الغاز،و طاردت القوات المتظاهرين    حتى كوبري قصر النيل.


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

*




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تدفع بعناصرها لإبعاد أطفال الشوارع عن كورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2013)

*تراجع قوات الأمن من ميدان التحرير للتمركز بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

محمد عنتر  أعلنت الأحزاب والقوى السياسية،   المشكلة لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى،  مشاركتها فى مليونية جمعة «الكرامة أو   الرحيل» التى دعا إليها بعض القوى  الثورية، للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام،   احتجاجا على استخدام قوات الأمن المركزى  العنف المفرط ضد المتظاهرين   السلميين، خاصة واقعة السحل والتعرية التى تعرض  لها أحد المتظاهرين الجمعة   الماضية أمام القصر الرئاسى بالاتحادية. 

 وقال نقيب المحامين والقيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ سامح عاشور فى   تصريحات خاصة  لـ«الشروق» اليوم الأربعاء، إن الجبهة سوف تشارك فى فعاليات   مليونية  الكرامة الجمعة المقبلة، فى ميدان التحرير، للدعوة لإسقاط  النظام  الذى فقد  شرعيته، والمطالبة بتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى تتولى إدارة  البلاد  فى الفترة  المقبلة، وإقالة حكومة هشام قنديل ووزير الداخلية  اللواء محمد  إبراهيم  والمطالبة باستكمال أهداف ومطالب الثورة وفى مقدمتها  القصاص  للشهداء،  وإسقاط الدستور الباطل الذى أجرى الاستفتاء عليه.

 وأكد عاشور أن جبهة الإنقاذ لن تشارك فى الحوار الوطنى   الذى دعت له  مؤسسة الرئاسة الأسبوع المقبل، وذلك احتجاجا على ممارسات   العنف والقمع التى  تمارسها قوات الأمن ضد المتظاهرين المعارضين لنظام   الرئيس على حد قوله،  مشيرا إلى أن جبهة الإنقاذ لن تنسحب من مبادرة الأزهر   الشريف التى دعا  إليها شباب الثورة، ووقعت عليها الجبهة مع شيخ الأزهر   وجميع القوى السياسية  المدنية الإسلامية، ولكن الجبهة علقت العمل   بالمبادرة.

 وكان عدد من قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ وشباب الجبهة والقوى الثورية قد عقدوا اجتماعا مغلقا ظهر اليوم بالمقر الرئيسي لحزب الوفد.


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

*عثر الأهالي على أحد  النشطاء السياسيين فاقدًا للوعي في أحد شوارع مدينة  المحلة الكبرى، مساء  الأربعاء، وتظهر عليه آثار تعذيب واعتداء بدني شديد.  	وقال محمد أسعد،  العامل بشركة غزل المحلة، إن «الأهالي عثروا على محمد  الأبيض، رئيس رابطة  القلب الأبيض والعامل بشركة غزل المحلة، ملقى على الأرض  وفاقدًا للوعي في  شارع الترعة التابعة لدائرة قسم ثان المحلة، وتظهر عليه  علامات تعذيب  واعتداء بدني».  	تم نقل الناشط إلى مستشفى شركة غزل المحلة في حالة خطرة،  فيما لم يتمكن  أهليته من معرفة المتسبب في إصابته، وتم تحرير تقرير طبي  بالحالة تمهيدًا  لتحرير محضر شرطة بالواقعة*


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

*
 	قال ياسر الهواري  عضو حزب الدستور، إن الحدث الأهم في مسيرات الجمعة  القادمة، هي الدعوة إلى  مليونية  يوم 11 فبراير؛ لتذكير الرئيس مرسي بيوم  خلع الرئيس السابق  مبارك من الحكم بعد تحديه للشعب المصري، ولتحذير الرئيس  من عدم تطبيق  مشروع تمكين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين من السيطرة على مفاصل  الدولة.
 	وأشار الهواري، إن مرسي  ينتهج نفس أسلوب النظام السابق في إحكام سيطرة  الحزب الوطني  على الدولة،  واهتمام مبارك بمشروع توريث الحكم لابنه الأكبر،  مطالبا الرئيس بتغيير  سياسته في الدولة، ويكون رئيسا لكل المصريين؛ لأنه  حتى الآن رئيسا لجماعته  فقط، لافتا النظر إلى إنه على مرسى أن يستجيب إلى  مطالبهم؛ لأنه لن يكون  أكثر تحديا للشعب من الرئيس السابق الذي قال بأنه  حاصل على دكتوراه في  العناد، فقام الشعب بخلعه.
	أضاف الهواري أثناء مداخلة هاتفية له ببرنامج الحياة اليوم، الذي يذاع على   قناة الحياة، إن غالبية المسيرات ستنطلق في طريقها إلى ميدان التحرير، ما   عدا بعض المسيرات ستنطلق إلى قصر الاتحادية في شكل سلمي؛ لإسقاط مشروع  دولة  الإخوان لعدم إحكام سيطرتهم على مفاصل الدولة.
*


----------

